# MTB-Treff Oldenburg



## Mutti (21. April 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Habe wie versprochen einige Bilder von den letzten drei Mittwochs-Touren hochgeladen. Guckt einfach mal hin!

Wir sehen uns spätestens nächsten Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr bei ,Buhl' wieder ... ... bin jedenfalls am WE nicht vor Ort (Spa ruft!!!  ). 

Bis dahin dicke Grüße ... ... nicht Beine.   

@Suse: Viel Erfolg beim ,Racen' am Sonntag!


----------



## Suse (25. April 2005)

Hast Du fein gemacht... Gute Bilder dabei! Vor allem bei den vom 17.01. ...
Freue mich dann schon auf den nächsten Mittwoch an dem ich mitkomme! Wieder mal heimlich MTB fahren *freu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (26. April 2005)

Moin zusammen! Hallo Suse!

Danke für das Lob.   Dafür, daß ich die Aufnahmen größtenteils aus dem Sattel geschossen habe, bin ich eigentlich auch schon recht zufrieden. Für die Fotos vom Januar haben wir uns hingegen richtig Zeit gelassen; das war eine echt geruhsame Genußtour mit viiiiiielen Pausen. Das läßt sich Mittwochs halt nicht machen ...   

Btw, der nächste Treff morgen ist auch bei mir fest eingeplant. Nach dem MTB-Wochenende in Eifel und Ardennen bin ich doppelt und dreifach motiviert. Obwohl, das Wetter ... ... tja, das Wetter ... ... hmmm, was meinst? Ach, egal, Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr ... oder besser 18:15 Uhr?

Ist außerdem gut möglich, daß ich heute Abend schon wieder eine Runde mit dem Bike drehe. Denke an eine Tour OL - Osenberg - OL-Sand - Hunte - OL. Noch habe ich Stollen bzw. Semi drauf. Na, was gibt der Trainingsplan her? Mein' ja nur ...  

(Kleiner Hinweis für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall von Motivationsproblemen oder völlig unnötigen Gedanken an ein überflüssiges Straßentraining  : Ich lade gleich noch schnell ein paar Fotos hoch, die ich vorgestern beim CC-Worldcup gemacht habe. Da kommt die pralle Freude auf, oder?  )

Bis denne ...

P.S.: Wie war's in der Pfalz?


----------



## DAMDAM (26. April 2005)

Moin Moin 

bin aus Bremen und habe die Fotos aus Oldenburg gesehen ihr habt ja echt ne paar Berge   . 

Frage : Wie weit ist das denn von Bremen ? und macht ihr am Wochende auch Touren? (Bin neu im Norden (Studium Uni-Bremen)) 

Gruß DamDam 

P.S. Die Fotos vom WC sind genial !


----------



## Suse (26. April 2005)

@DamDam: Ein paar Berge ist vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen, aber ein paar Hügel gibt's schon zum MTBn... Musst mal Mutti kontakten, der fährt glaube ich immer...
@ Mutti: Tja, morgen geht es für mich nach Tschechien auf Rundfahrt, wird wohl nichts mit Biken... mal sehen wie's nächste Woche klappt (wenn ich dann noch Rad fahren kann und nicht nur auf dem Sofa rumliege und aufs nächste Rennen warte...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

das hört sich ja alles sehr interessant an...  
Die Bilder sind auch klasse!!!

Würde gerne mal mitfahren, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt.
Zur Zeit habe ich noch einen Straßenreifen auf dem MTB, wäre das auf den Strecken, die ihr fahrt ein Problem?
Mal sehen, wenn ich es morgen abend schaffe, dann wäre ich dabei...
Ihr braucht aber nicht auf mich warten!!! Wenn ich da bin, ist gut!!!!
Bis dann....

Oldenbürger (Bürger aus Oldenburg)


----------



## Mutti (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

@Suse: Oh, schade, da hatte ich doch glatt verstanden ... ... na, dann bald mehr. Viel Spaß und Erfolg auf der Grazia Tour.   

@Oldenbürger: Kommt darauf an, wo's hingeht. In den Osenbergen sind Straßenreifen stellenweise sicher ein Problem, wobei gerade diese Stellen nicht selten zu den ,schöneren' gehören. Einem ,Oldenbürger' erzähl ich da aber bestimmt nix Neues ...
Der Treff ist eigentlich Timos Sache, dem neuen ,Chef' in Buhls Bike-Laden. Ich fahre ab und an mal mit. Treffen halt immer Mittwochs, 18:00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße vor dem Shop.
Ich werde heute Abend außerdem nur fahren, wenn's nicht elend schüttet. Bin gestern schon klitschnass geworden ...  

@DamDam: Das Gebiet sind die sogenannten ,Osenberge' und die angrenzende Senke der Hunte. Von Bremen - Horn / Lehe nach Sandkrug - der Ort liegt da mittendrin - sind's knapp 50 km. Das Areal fällt insgesamt zu Hunte ab, und wurde vom Fluss teils auch ,modelliert', soll heißen, man findet Mäander und einen kleinen, netten Prallhang. Ansonsten hast du halt viele kleine, und einige etwas größere, letztere sogar recht zusammenhängende Sandhügel bzw. buckel. Im Süden wird das Gelände insgesamt durch einige leichte Senken profiliert, dafür gibt's dort weniger Singles ...

So, genauere Infos zum Gebiet und zu Touren an Wochenenden poste ich gerne später noch. In diesem Sinne, bis dann ...


----------



## Ale_Schmi (27. April 2005)

1. es schüttet. und das ordentlich.
2. ich glaube timo fährt heute abend nicht mit (fahrräder usw. zusammenbauen), da er auf den laden aufpassen muss und olaf nicht da ist.

naja trotzdem wünsch ich euch viel spaß heute abend


mfg alex


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. April 2005)

ich schaffe es heute abend auch nicht....
Vielleicht das nächste Mal!!!
Gute Fahrt!!!


----------



## Mutti (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ja, Herr Bond mußte leider im Shop bleiben. Wir waren nur zu dritt: Jörg, Christian K. und ich. Kleine aber feine Runde: Kreyen, Bümmerstede und nördliche Osen (StÜbPl) ... ... und das bei absolut unerwartetem Prachtwetter!   

(Einige Fotos von heute habe ich gerade schon hochgeladen!)

Schönen Restabend ...


----------



## Mutti (4. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Suse und ich sind heute Abend dabei, wohl auch Christian K. und Timo (danach sah es zumindest letzte Wochen bzw. am Sonntag noch aus). Tja, und das Wetter wird obendrein richtig schön, sagen zumindest meine ,Quellen'.
Schlage allerdings vor, dass wir wegen der eher feuchten Wetterlage in den letzten Tagen nochmal in das ,Schnell-Trocken-Gebiet' Sandkrug düsen. Wie wäre es mit einer schön ,schlängel- und buckelpfadigen' Traildorado-Runde:







 

Dicke Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiM4 (8. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen

Habe mich gestern im Forum registriert und heute mal die Runde bei Sandkrug getestet.

Und ich muß ja sagen, es gibt ja doch ein paar Steigungen in der Nähe von Oldenburg. Macht es viel Spaß !!!
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal, denn ich werde jetzt wohl öfter mal nach Sandkrug raus fahren oder ich komme mittwochs mal vorbei.

Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank für den Streckenplan

TobiM4


----------



## ctren (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Damme. 
Na ja, mehr oder weniger. Bin aber mehrmals die Woche da. In Damme gibt´s da so einige Hügels und Singeltrails. 
Bin da eigentlich immer alleine unterwegs gewesen, aber wir könnten ja mal was arrangieren. Oder?

mfg
simon


----------



## Mutti (11. Mai 2005)

Maaaaaahlzeit zusammen!

@Suse: Machen wir das heute Abend so, wie wir letzte Woche angedacht haben? Meine, die ,Gruppe' trifft sich um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl, und Du stößt um - sagen wir - 18:45 Uhr in Sandkrug (Parkplatz Wochenmarkt) zu uns dazu?
Btw, das Wetter soll ja noch richtig knüllig werden ...   

@Jörg: Meld Dich mal! (Du heute auch in Sandkrug?)   

@TobiM4: Und ob das Spaß macht!  Komm vorbei ... ... oder lass von Dir hören!   

@ctren: Damme? Das Gebiet ,Dammer Berge' zu erkunden, kann mich absolut motivieren ... war bisher nämlich häufiger im Teuto und den Harburger Bergen unterwegs ... wenn's mich nicht sonstwo hin verschlagen hat.  
Hmmm, ansonsten weiß ich, dass der Bike-Klüngel vom Jugendkulturzentrum ,Cadillac' hier in OL wohl häufiger in die Dammer Berge fährt ... hat mir zumindest ein gewisser Andreas letztens verklickert. Na, ich will den Paolo dort sowieso noch kontaktieren ...
... aber überhaupt: unbedingt im Hinterkopf behalten!  Simon, in welchem Ort wohnst Du genau?

So, bis heute Abend auf dem Sattel oder demnächst irgendwann ...


----------



## ctren (12. Mai 2005)

Jo, da gibt´s noch so einiges zu erkundigen. War da schon öfters unterwegs aber ich hab da längst noch nicht alles gesehen...  

Wo genau? Gehrde, das ist aber so ein ultra kleines Kaff   und auch noch platt wie ein Pfannkuchen. Also viel MTB is da nicht. Aber das grenzt "direkt" an Damme! Also die Dammer Berge sind nicht weit...   
Ich hab das mal angehängt:


----------



## Mutti (13. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit mal wieder!

@ctren: Jo, die Jungs haben mir am Mittwoch schon kurz geschildert, dass es an den Dammer Bergen so einiges zu erbiken gilt ... 

Gehrde, das liegt ja im Hasetal ... na ja, meine quasi an der Hase ...  ... genau zwischen den Teuto- und Wiehengebirgshügeln in Westen und Süden und den Dammern im Osten. Ergo, muss doch 'nen feiner Ausgangspunkt sein, oder?  (In diesem Sinne, danke für die Grafik!)

@Suse: Habe einige Fotos von gestern  hochgeladen.

@all: Bilder von vorgestern findet ihr hier !

Btw, gibt es BikerInnen aus der Oldenburger Ecke, die sich mit der Absicht herumschlagen, zu den Harzer MTB-Events bzw. -Marathons am 21. / 22. Mai in Altenau oder am 29. Mai in Clausthal  zu fahren? Weil, dann ...   ... melden!  

So, und nachher noch 'ne kleine Runde auf den ,Flite'!   

Dicke Grüße


----------



## OssiFriese (19. Mai 2005)

Moinsen,

hat gestern richtig Spass gemacht. Und Super Bilder. Also denn wieder bis Mittwoch.

Gruss 
Ingo





www.world-of-freeri.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (22. Mai 2005)

Tag auch
hoffe das ich am nächsten mittwoch wieder die zeit finde dabei zu sein. letzten mittwoch hat mir sehr gefallen.
und danke mutti für die mail. werde mir die tage mal den "wald" bei kirchhatten anschauen.


----------



## rieol (22. Mai 2005)

moin jungs,

wie groß (km) ist denn so eine typische oldenburg-runde mittwoch abends? vielleicht bin ich mal dabei. bin leider zur zeit etwas im trainingsrückstand, das ist auch der grund warum ich nach der länge der strecke frage. nicht das ich, falls ich mal mit fahre, euch völlig aufhalte 

grüße,
michael


----------



## Theo:-) (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo rieol,
letzten mittwoch waren es so ca 40km. aber das tempo war nicht so das man nicht mithalten konnte.
gruß thorsten


----------



## OssiFriese (24. Mai 2005)

Hallor rieol,
das Tempo ist ganz angenehm. Es im gesamten ist es recht gemütliches fahren. Außerdem wird gewartet, wenn jemand zu weit zurückfällt.
Man sieht sich denn also morgen.

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## baiano (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, 

bei dem Ort "Damme" bin ich ja hellhörig geworden. Weil, ich komme aus Damme. Kann ctren´s Meinung bestätigen. Wenn es Euch mal in den Süden verschlagen sollte könnte ich Euch mal die Rad-Möglichkeiten in den Dammer Bergen zeigen. Es gibt schon zahlreiche Wege und Trails die man erkunden kann. Bei Bedarf einfach mal bei mir melden. 

Schönen Tag noch!!!


----------



## Mutti (24. Mai 2005)

Moin zusammen!

@rieol: Wir lassen uns nicht aufhalten!  Aber ernsthaft, komm morgen einfach vorbei, das klappt schon ...  

@baiano: Damme ist nach wie vor im Hinterkopf ... werde morgen die Leute mal darauf ansprechen.    Von den ,Cadillacs' habe ich leider immer noch keine Rückmeldung.  

@all: Heute soll's regnen, morgen aber trocken bleiben (abends: bewölkt, aber nur 10 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit). Ist also wohl wieder eine Tour ,nach Süden' angesagt, was? Ich jedenfalls würd' gern hier hin, ...






... ein paar ,neue' Trails unter die Stollen nehmen 

@Suse: Doris hat Fotos aus Buchholz online gestellt! Schon gesehen? Btw, viel Erfolg beim Neckar-Cup und in Cottbus!   

Bis morgen dickste Grüße


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Mai 2005)

Hi all,
also ich werde morgen auch wieder dabei sein. Letzten Mittwoch war es wirklich super. Und in den Süden wollte ich immer schon mal.....  

Also drückt mal die Daumen für gutes Wetter....


----------



## OssiFriese (26. Mai 2005)

War gestern absolut genial. Vielleicht sind's beim nächstenmal ja noch mehr. Außerdem noch ein großes Danke an Timo für's Bier   

Bin heute noch ein wenig an der Hunte langgedüst. Hab' mich dabei im Video drehen versucht. Könnt Ihr euch meiner Website runterholen... äh, runterladen. Hier der Direktlink: Hunte Trail 

Ist zwar nicht das beste, aber für den ersten Versuch geht's wohl. Viel Spass dabei.

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## Suse (26. Mai 2005)

Ingo, hast du fein gemacht... wenn es da nächste mal regnet, mache ich mir das Bike einfach auf die Rolle und lasse das Video laufen *g*
Bis nächste Woche! Suse


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Mai 2005)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Mutti?   
Hat der seine Digital-Kamera zum Entwickeln gebracht?   
Ich warte doch schon auf die neuen Bilder.....

War gestern ne schöne Tour. Nur ein wenig viel Torf im Moor......
Heute war erstmal putzen angesagt.
Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour und wünsche ein schönes Wochenende...


Bis dann


Oldenbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (28. Mai 2005)

SUPER INGO  
der film verdient einen oscar...nah ja mindestens einen bambie  
da werden wir demnächst wohl hunderte biker auf dem trail sehen. vieleicht können wir ja noch einen euro dazu verdienen wenn wir den fremdenführer spielen und unterwegs getränke anbieten  
gruss Thorsten


----------



## Mutti (30. Mai 2005)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

@Oldenbürger: Jaaaaaa, doch ... die Bilder sind zwischenzeitlich online (Klick!) . Bin halt auch gelegentlich ,unterwegs'. Und über die Bemerkung mit dem Entwickeln sprechen wir nochmal, was!?!  Oder anders gesagt, überleg Dir, was Du schreibst, immerhin besitze ich kompromittierendes Bildmaterial:







 

@Ossiefriese: Sag mal, warum endet das Filmchen eigentlich genau an einer der Abbruchkanten zur Hunte. Biste etwa naß geworden ...  ... freue mich außerdem schon auf die Schilderung, wie Du dieses kleinen Meisterstück technisch realisiert hast.   Wie sieht's aus, demnächst das ganze mal auf der ,Achterbahn' und dann mit Biker(in) vorweg??? 

@Theo: Au ja, ich mach gern 'nen Bike-Guide ... und dann organisieren wir 'ne geführte Marathon-CTF, kombinieren die mit der ,Bikertreffen'-Idee von DHC-Alex  und schmeißen dabei noch 'ne Pasta-Party auf'm Hof von C.K. - der weiß nämlich absolut stilvoll zu feiern, wie ich am Samstag entzückt feststellen durfte.  Na, das wär doch was ... 

Bald mehr, spätestens Mittwoch ... bis dahin, dicke Grüße


----------



## OssiFriese (30. Mai 2005)

@Mutti:

also dat Filmechen ist ganz einfach entstanden. Man Videokamera in die rechte Hand, die linke Pfote bleibt am Lenker und denn mit ca. 20 km/h die Trails lang. So ist das Filmchen entstanden.
Bin übrigens nicht nass geworden, habe doch lieber gebremst. Die 'achterbahn' mit Kamera wär' was. Bin schon am Lenkerhalter für die Kamera am tüfteln.

Denn bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Mai 2005)

Hi Mutti,

es handelt sich lediglich um isotonisches Kaltgetränk!!! 
Ich bin also gar nicht nicht erpressbar....   
Und die Dopingprobe war auch nicht positiv....  

Die Bilder sind wieder mal super! Ich konnte es gar nicht abwarten, mal wieder was zu sehen. Das Warten hat sich aber gelohnt. 

Bis Mittwoch (bei gutem Wetter!????)

Gruß

Oldenbürger


----------



## Ale_Schmi (1. Juni 2005)

sagt ma: wer färht denn bei euch alles mit, der mich kennt?

ich fahre nen cube freelite, kann man nicht übersehen, weil so gar nicht mehr original....


----------



## Mutti (2. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen!

@all: Bilder von heute: hier! 

@dhc-alex: Wen von uns kennst Du denn? 

Bis denne ...


----------



## Ale_Schmi (4. Juni 2005)

gute frage wen ich von euch kenne.

timmo kenn ich ja, den rest würde ich wohl erkennen, wenn ich bilder von euch sehe, dann werde ich einen großteil erkennen. ansonsten kenne ich wenige mit namen...also...


mgfg alex


----------



## rieol (7. Juni 2005)

moin zusammen,

geht ihr morgen wieder auf tour?? ich wäre dann gerne dabei, da ich die letzten male trotz ankündigung nicht konnte...gestern war nämlich die abgabe meiner diplomarbeit und ich hatte deshalb keine zeit...

also, bis morgen?

gruß, michael


----------



## Suse (7. Juni 2005)

Na, ich denke morgen wird wieder eine feine Tour gefahren...

Allerdings muss ich mal wieder zur Vorlesung, die geht bis 17.45, da wird 18 Uhr am Laden ganz... 

Viel Spaß, die Suse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OssiFriese (7. Juni 2005)

Muss morgen super Wetter werden. Will meinen Camcorder-Halter testen.
Morgen den mal mit Videokamera. Wenn's hält, bring' ich Filmmaterial vom Marathon am 19. mit. Also bis morgen

Gruss OssiFriese


----------



## Mutti (8. Juni 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Prachtwetter! Rauf auf's Bike!   

Obwohl, für mich wird's leider heute nur eine kleine Runde, max. 1 1/2 Stunden. Und wenn, dann betrifft das wohl auch Timo. Um 20:00 Uhr geht nämlich die Deutschland-Kinopremiere von ,Anhalter' über die Bühne, und das hier in OL. Tja, und da muß der Sport AUSNAHMNSWEISE mal zurückstehen ...

@Timo: Na, freu Dich schon mal auf's OEINS-Mikro!  Und vergiß Dein Handtuch nich'!  

Btw, habe just in dieser Sekunde eine SMS erhalten, das Suse doch mitkommt. Wir müssen allerdings 5 Min. auf sie warten, schreibt sie. Machen wir, oder? Bis gleich also ... 

Dicke Grüße


----------



## OssiFriese (11. Juni 2005)

In knapp 2 Stunden geht's gen Freiburg. Mich seht Ihr dann erst am 22. wieder. Bis dahin viel Spass am Mittwoch.

Wer das Video vom letzten Mittwoch sehen will, muss mal Timo fragen ob er die CD kopiert. Ist aber noch alles ungeschnitten.

Bis denne
OssiFriese


----------



## rieol (12. Juni 2005)

moin 

war gerade in den osenbergen...war eine ziemliche schlammschlacht, hat aber ordentlich spaß gemacht. 
ich freu mich dann auf mittwoch

bis dahin
rieol


----------



## rieol (15. Juni 2005)

Da kündige ich noch an, dass ich mittwoch komme, und was ist: heute ist ja fussball...also, nicht auf den neueinsteiger warten, ich muss die spiele unbedingt sehen. tut mir leid, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde! ich hoffe, ihr wartet jetzt nicht auf mich.

gruß und viel spaß

michael


----------



## OssiFriese (20. Juni 2005)

moinsen zusammen,

bin grade wieder vom Black Forest Marathon zurück. Hat wieder mal richtig Spass gemacht. Bin so richtig erledigt. Leider schlechter als das letzte Mal.

Bis Mittwoch denn.

Gruss OssiFriese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OssiFriese (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen   

bin wieder aus'm Schwarzwald zurück. War einfach geil   . . Super Wetter, perfekte Trails und der Marathon wie immer einfach top.

Wir sehen uns sicher wieder am Mittwoch.

Bis denne 
OssiFriese


----------



## Cadillac (21. Juni 2005)

Tach auch!
bin durch Zufall auf diese Seite gestoßen. Alle Achtung, was hier im platten Norden los ist.
Mutti schreibt, dass die "Cadillacs" sich noch nicht gemeldet haben. Mit den "Cadillacs" ist allerdings noch keiner in Kontakt getreten. Der Paolo (der übrigens Paulo heißt  ) weiß auch von nichts. Das  "Team-Cadillac" fährt im Frühjahr und im Herbst viel in Damme rum. Um diese Jahreszeit aber eher weiter weg.
Vielleicht können wir aber mal zusammen dort mal einen abstrampeln. Meldet euch   

Grüße
Cadillac


----------



## Mutti (22. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

@cadillac: a) Wieso ,platter' Norden?  b) Zum Thema ,Kontakt': Hey, ich war 2x in persona bei Euch im Zentrum, und habe, nachdem ich Paulo auf diese Weise nicht erreichen konnte, schon vor Ewigkeiten 'ne Emaille an ihn bzw. das ,Cadillac' geschickt. Wenn das nich' langt!  Egal, schön, dass wir hier endlich 'nen Kontakt hergestellt haben!  Btw, wohne nur ein paar Meter von Euch entfernt im Festungsgraben! c) Melde mich hiermit als Interessent für gemeinsames Abstrampel ... Damme steht ja ohnehin noch an! d) ,Team' Cadillac?   

@riol & all: Was Ihr am letzten Mittwoch verpasst habt:

a)	... den durch massives Eingreifen der dort dauerhaft präsenten Sicherheitskräfte missglückten Versuch, im Parkhaus Waffenplatz ein paar Höhenmeter zu reißen! 
b)	... ein erschreckend langwieriges Problem mit einem Platten (Bildstrecke dazu gibt's später - der IBC-Server ist leider gerade ,unten')! 
c)	... die unangebrachte Störung eines für die Gemarkung offenbar allzu typischen GVs (davon gibts auch später keine Bilder)! 
d)	... knackige Überlandfahrten zum Nether See und zurück. Ursache: die spontan-begeisterte Übergabe der Führungsgewalt an einen gewissen Thomas  aus Varel.  
e)	... den vergeblichen Versuch, dort ein paar wirklich nette Trails zu fahren, da die Gemeindeverwaltung Rastede in diesem herrlichen Landschaftsareal ganz eindeutig einen echten Paradigmenwechsel durchgezogen hat. @Thomas: Tolle Wuuuuuaaast! 
f)	... die enttäuschte Hoffnung, die jüngste Rekordwert von 12 BikerInnen auf einem Mittwochabend zu übertreffen  was wohl auch unter den schwierigen Bedingungen einer Fußballübertragung nicht anders zu erwarten war. @Riol (und andere ,betroffene Biker): Aber ernsthaft, Fußball!? Ich meine, Fußball!? Also, doch nich für Fußball!? 

Und heute? Ich sag nur: trocken, sonnig und nicht allzu mollig ... und dann noch einer der absolut längsten, natürlich beleuchteten Abende des Jahres. Hey, der Sommer läuft! Wenn das nix wird ...



P.S.: Wie wäre es, wenn wir uns zukünftig um 18:15 Uhr treffen, um Suse und Christian etwas vom Stress nach der Arbeit zu nehmen?

P.P.S.:  Herr Bond, was macht die Winterberg-Planung? Erfahren wir bald mehr?


----------



## rieol (22. Juni 2005)

@mutti: hast ja recht mit dem fußball...

zur zeit habe ich aber eine andere "ausrede": die letzte meiner prüfungen an der uni. deshalb bin ich erst ab dem 6.07 wieder dabei

bis dahin euch viel spaß beim die-gegend-rund-um-oldenburg-unsicher-machen

gruß,

michael


----------



## Mutti (23. Juni 2005)

Maaaaaahlzeit zusammen!

@all: Pics !

@rieol: Na, dann viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung. Das mit dem ,Unsichermachen' bekommen wir hin, allerdings nicht so gut, wie kleine gemeine Jungs auf ihren Jugendrädern. Aua! (kleiner Insider - mehr Infos bei Gelegenheit!) 

@dhc alex: Na, schon jemanden erkannt? 

Dicke Grüße


----------



## Cadillac (24. Juni 2005)

@Mutti kann es sein, dass Du nicht im Besitz der neuen e-mail adresse des cadi bist?   [email protected]
Habe ich es richtig verstanden? ihr trefft euch regelmäßig Mittwochs zum biken? - Wo den? Wie den? Wer den?


----------



## Mutti (25. Juni 2005)

Cadillac schrieb:
			
		

> @Mutti kann es sein, dass Du nicht im Besitz der neuen e-mail adresse des cadi bist?   [email protected]


Doch, die hab' ich! Steht ja auf Eurer Website! Habe allerdings das Kontaktformular verwendet!   



			
				Cadillac schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich es richtig verstanden? ihr trefft euch regelmäßig Mittwochs zum biken? - Wo den? Wie den? Wer den?


Sí, regelmäßig getroffen wird sich Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr vor ,Buhl', dem Bike-Shop in der Lambertistraße 39! Wie? Äh, ja, mit Bike, Helm und extrem guter Laune ...  ... meist über 40 bis 50 km, natürlich so oft und lang wie möglich im ,Gelände'.  Wer? Ein gemischter Klüngel von BikerInnen, überwiegend aus OL. Zur Zeit sind wir so zwischen 7 und 12 Leutchen. Die Fotos (klick links!) geben ja 'nen kleinen Eindruck ... (Hmmm, sollten den Termin wohl mal im LMB eintragen ...  )

Tipp: MITKOMMEN! 

Freilich geht's auch sonst häufiger auf Pisten und Trails ...


----------



## Ale_Schmi (26. Juni 2005)

@ timo: ich komm mit nach winterberg....
meine eltern habens mir endlich erlaubt....gott sei dank.ich morgen noch mal bei dir im laden vorbei, falls du es bis dahin noch nicht gelesen hast.

naja dann bis morgen 

mfg alex (der mit timos nachnamen ;-) )


----------



## OssiFriese (28. Juli 2005)

Habe eben die Fotos von meinem Freiburg Urlaub hochgejagd.
- Rosskopf 
- Schauinslandtour 
- Albstadt 

Hier noch ein nicht alltägliches Warnschild:


----------



## Mutti (30. Juli 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Kurze Info wg. morgen: Die Jungs vom RSV Bruchhausen-Vilsen kommen erst an einem der folgenden Samstage, an diesem aber NICHT!

Dieser unbefriedigende Sachverhalt soll aber die angedachte MTB-Runde nicht vereiteln, meine ich. Treffpunkt: Oldenburger Schlosshof; morgen (SA); 14:00 Uhr. Wer will, kann im Anschluss an den ,Geländeteil' mit mir gern noch etwas auf die Straße ... wat mut dat mut! 

Bis denne ...

@Lüder, Timo und Co.: Viel Erfolg bei den HEW-Cyclassics am Sonntag! Wir kommen voraussichtlich gucken und filmen (für OEINS)! 

@all: Ja ja, Bilder folgen ... ... bald!  

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekhb (1. August 2005)

Hi.In OL scheint ja bikemäßig viel los zu sein .....Vielleicht reitet ihr ja auch mal Sonntags aus ,bin mobil und kann mein Gaul (2 DANCER MARATHON ,neu,schwarz,eingeritten)mal nach OL bringen.Geht leider nur Sonntags,da Einzelhandel...heul!


----------



## oldenburger (30. August 2005)

wie siehts denn aus mit erneuten ausritten


----------



## Mutti (30. August 2005)

Moin Lüder! Hallo zusammen!

Klar, bin nach schier atemberaubenden Wochen auf dem Road-Bike nun wieder - nicht widerwillig - für Schandtaten im Gelände zu haben ...  

... mit anderen Worten, werde morgen um 18:00 Uhr hochmotiviert beim guten alten Buhl-Treff erscheinen! 

Bis denne ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. August 2005)

Hallo Mutti!

Ich bin Oldenbürger, nicht oldenburger....
Du musst auch auf die Feinheiten achten!   

Ich hoffe, morgen Abend auch wieder dabei zu sein....

Wenn nicht, bitte nicht traurig sein!!!!  

Biba


----------



## Mutti (30. August 2005)

Uups, ja  ... der andere kommt ja auch aus "oldenburn"!   

Btw, hast' eigentlich gesehen, dass ich das - nämlich "Oldenbürger" - auch in Deine Bauchbinde im OEINS-Cyclassics-Beitrag eingetragen habe.   

Gute Nacht


----------



## oldenburger (1. September 2005)

hehe
bin schon so lange dabei


----------



## Mutti (23. September 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Nicht nur trefftechnisch gefragt: Wer will alles noch am Sonntag zur Wiehengebirgs-CTF  der ,Wadenkneifer' in Engter?   


Btw, hier die Termine der Cross- und MTB-Rennen im Rahmen des ,6. Weser-Ems-Cups 2005/2006' , unserer hochgeschätzten ,Trainingsserie zur Förderung des Querfeldein- und Mountainbikesports' ...   

1. 02.10 Engter
2. 30.10 Sandkrug - auf neuer Strecke rund um den Marktparkplatz!  [Na, Trainingsrunden gefällig?!   ] 
3. 13.11 Herford
4. 27.11 Cloppenburg
5. 03.12 Syke
6. 18.12 Osnabrück
7. 15.01 Lohne
8. 22.01 Uelsen

... und als ,Bonus' noch was ganz ausgefallenes: Bezirksmeisterschaften "Querfeldein 2005" (Weser-Ems) auf der schicken Frieseninsel NORDERNEY!!! Man beachte die Streckenführung: Deich - Promenade - Watt ... hmmm, lecker WATT!   

Also, es geht allerbaldigst auch in dieser Sparte wieder richtig los und ab!    

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis zum Cup: 'nen sehenswerten Thread der Crosser zum Thema gibt's hier!


Und ganz aktuell: Wer das schöne Wetter heute im Gelände nutzen möchte und etwas früher Zeit hat: Die MTBler rund um die Oldenburger Rennradfreunde treffen sich wieder um 15:00 Uhr an Bahnhof in Sandkrug.  

So, später mehr ... und meldet Euch wegen Engter!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. September 2005)

Moinsen und Hallo Stephan,

ich habe leider an diesem Wochenende keine Zeit, um Rad zu fahren. 
Meine Bikes haben Urlaub.....     
und ich darf arbeiten.  
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß beim Radeln.  

Bis dann


Oldenbürger


----------



## Mutti (28. September 2005)

Moin Lüder! Moinsen Leutz!

Na, wie sieht's heute aus? Der RSC trifft sich ja um 18:00 Uhr in Sandkrug auf dem Wochenmarkt, gleicher Zeitpunkt also wie wir  bei Buhl  ... hmmmm, oder doch vorher nach Sandkrug? Dann würde ich vorschlagen, wir treffen uns mit beiden ,Klüngeln' dort wieder etwas später zu 'ner gemeinsamen Runde bzw. geschmackvollen Rückfahrt.    

Halte Euch auf alle Fälle informiert ...   

Btw, ich werde heute wohl das letzte mal am Mittwochabend dabei sein. Timo will zwar noch bis zur Zeitumstellung Ende Oktober ,durchhalten', ich aber habe bis dahin Mittwochs immer zu tun. Tja, aber dafür gibt's jetzt ja in und um OL zunehmend regelmäßige MTB-Treffen Freitags, Samstags und Sonntags!  

Bis nachher also ...  

@Timo: Gratulationen zur neuen Website!!! Aber, sag mal, wo habt Ihr denn die Seiten liegen, die brauchen ja 2 1/2 Tage bis sie hochgeladen sind!  Und die Details der Projekte und Veranstaltungen sind auch nich irgendwie sehr undetailliert ...   ... ja, ich weiß, immer diese Nörgler. Und dann auch noch solche, die noch nicht einmal ihre eigene Homepage online haben.  (Ja ja, ich arbeite dran ...) 

@all: Jemand heiß auf das Cross- und MTB-Rennen am Sonntag  in Engter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieol (30. September 2005)

moin zusammen,

hat jemand lust, mit meiner freundin und mir am montag die hunte-trails in lockerem tempo abzufahren?

meldet euch

gruß, michael


----------



## OssiFriese (1. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen Michael,

ich hätte am Montag Zeit und Lust. 

Gruss 
Ingo


----------



## rieol (2. Oktober 2005)

moin ingo

ich frag dann mal meine freundin, wann sie zeit hat und melde mich heute abend oder morgen früh noch eben. wir könnten uns dann ja wie immer in der lambertistraße treffen. so gegen mittag wäre mir am liebsten. ich muss sie aber wie gesagt erst fragen.

tschööö


----------



## OssiFriese (3. Oktober 2005)

Moin Michael,

von mir aus können wir loslegen. sag mir nur noch Uhrzeit.

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## Mutti (7. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Letzter Stand MTB- und Cross-Treffs am heutigen Freitag:

- 15:30 Uhr: RR-Freunde am Bahnhof Sandkrug (nicht 15:00 Uhr!!!)!

- 17:00 Uhr: RSC Oldenburg am ,Wochenmarkt' in Sandkrug! (mehr)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Theo:-) (8. Oktober 2005)

Moin, Moin,
lange nicht mehr da gewesen aber man lebt noch  
 Das ich schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Bike sah's habe ich meinen Chef zu verdanken. Komme grade mal dazu nach Feierabend eine Stunde zu Laufen.
Aber habe gelesen das am 30 Oktober in Sandkrug das Cross Rennen ist  
Da ich letztes Jahr schon das Feld von hinten bewundern konnte..  ... und dieses Jahr das Rennen in Sandkrug vor meiner Haustür statt findet (ich kann den Wald beim schreiben dieser Nachricht sehen) muss ich doch mitfahren. [B]Nur wer kennt die genaue Streckenführung??  [/B] Will meinen Heimvorteil doch ausnutzen  vieleicht kommt dann mehr raus als vorletzter!  
Werde heute auch aufs Bike steigen   Kann man fahrradfahren verlernen...?
Gruss
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (8. Oktober 2005)

Moin Theo, alter Lächler! 

Dass es Dich noch gibt ...   ... mööööönsch is' das lange her!

Also, ich habe Mitte der Woche mit Jens Lange vom RSC gesprochen. Er sagte mir, dass sie die Strecke noch NICHT endgültig festgelegt haben. Die Jungs werden das erst unmittelbar vor dem Rennen machen, so der derzeitige Plan. Tja, wird wohl nix mit ,Heimvorteil' ...   

Nichts desto trotz gibt's eine Beta-Version der Strecke, die wir auch schon abgefahren sind. Teils buckelig, mehrfach - wie nicht anders zu erwarten - sehr sandig, teils auch erschreckend gerade und schnell (was sich aber noch ändern soll!). Habe mal eben eine kleine grobe Skizze erstellt: hier!


----------



## Theo:-) (8. Oktober 2005)

ja ja Unkraut usw   
habe bis grade eben auf dem Bike gesehsen....puh ...aber ich kanns noch  
nicht schnell aber lange    
in den angesprochenden waldstück kann man auch eine strecke ohne viel sand abstecken. wäre schade wenn das kleine stück an der bahn hinter dem "dorfplatz" mit dazu gehören wird. das ist die reine sandkiste.
nah schauen wir mal...mitfahren ist ein glück kein muß...und ich kann mich ja kurzfristig entscheiden  
nun ein wenig heimatkunde: wustet ihr das dieser platz von den älteren ureinwohnern(wie mich) BRUNS-PLATZ genahnt wird?
Nächstes mal erzähle ich wieso...grins
gruss Thorsten


----------



## greyscale (8. Oktober 2005)

Sorry Mädels,

es gibt wohl ein Re-Edit der Strecke: Der Hügel im hinteren Teil des Bahn-Trails  fällt vermutlich weg. Dafür wird hinten am Marktplatz mit einem Ausstieg aus den Wellen am Marktplatz mit einer 120°-Kehre kurz rechts auf die Anfahrt zum Bahntrail eingeschwenkt, um sie dann nach links zu verlassen.

Ganz üble Stelle - komplett versandet, möglicherweise zweite entscheidende Klippe im Parcours. Ich habe die jedenfalls bei der Probe-Anfahrt nicht gepackt.

g.


----------



## Suse (17. Oktober 2005)

Die Strecke hängt in jeglichen Varianten auch von der Genehmigung ab. Mal sehen, was am Ende dabei raus kommt!
Sicherlich, schneller Kurs, aber es ist halt ein Crossrennen (obwohl... hieß das ganze nicht mal "MTB und Cross Trainingsserie? - Aber die MTBer können dann wieder in Cloppenburg ihren Spaß haben!). Es kommen ja auch noch 2x2 Hürden hinein in die schnellen Stücke, da wird man schon ein wenig ausgebremst.


----------



## Rabbit (18. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ich wollte mich hier kurz einklincken um mal einen Gruß an meine liebe Mutti loszuwerden 


			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Theo, alter Lächler!


Dass mit dem Lächeln kann sie selber nämlich auch sehr gut 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern am Crossrennen viel Erfolg und immer eine Handbreit Sand unter den Stollen 

Grüße aus dem derzeit sonnigem Hamburg, welches gerade bei einer bundesweiten Umfrage auf Platz 1 der lebenswertesten Städte gelandet ist. 

Harry


----------



## Mutti (22. Oktober 2005)

Holla Pelztierchen! 

Heyho, daaaaaanke für den lieben Gruß. Schön, mal wieder von Dir zu lesen!   Und dann noch in diesem, unseren Thread ...  

Hmmm, tja ... das mit dem Lächeln ... na ja, ich bin halt am Hang potentiell euphorisch, besonders wenn's mal wieder auf den Brocken geht!  Aber ist bei Dir doch nicht prinzipiell anders, oder? 

Danke auch für die ,Nice-Race'-Wünsche. Das mit dem Sand bekommen die RSCler hier in SANDkrug sicher hin, wie man ja auch an den Bildern vom Training schon grob erahnen kann.  Trotzdem, die Strecke wird nicht überall so aussehen. Auch wenn sie noch nicht feststeht, hier ein kleiner Eindruck vom - ursprünglich angedachten - Parcours.
Ja ja, hatte gerade eine kreative Phase ... 

Sag mal, kann ein sensibler Geist in Deinem Sand-Wunsch zufälligerweise eine gewisse Schadefreude erahnen ... meine, so zwischen den Zeilen? Falls ja, eine Frage: Willst' nicht einfach mal nach Oldenburg kommen? Wir haben hier am 30sten 'nen nettes Rennen!  Außerdem ist Oldenburg auch eine äußerst beliebte Stadt ... und die guten Noten bekommt HH sicherlich auch nur wegen der Harburger Berge und dem phantastischen Bike-Guide, den's dort gibt!?!   

Btw, was geht zur Zeit eigentlich in den HaBes ab? Alles fit? Ich war ja 'ne ganze Weile nicht mehr vor Ort!  Grüß auf alle Fälle die wilden Horden von mir!!! In diesem Sinne ...

... prachtvolle Grüße aus 'm Nordwesten 

P.S.: Ist der Rabbit-Link eigentlich bei Dir angekommen? Meine nur, wegen der - erst recht einem Moderator gegenüber - ansonsten doch respektlosen Begrüßung ...  

P.P.S: Habe ich schon mal irgendwo so viele Smileys verwendet ... glaube nicht!


----------



## dinosaur (23. Oktober 2005)

@Mutti
Hallo, 
habe mit großem Interesse deine Bilder von der möglichen W-E-Cup -Strecke betrachtet. Wird bestimmt lustig mit dem Sand  
Seh ich das richtig, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr an ganz anderer Stelle liegt als letztes Jahr, und wo kann man dann am besten Parken am Sonntag?
Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Ciao
dino


----------



## Theo:-) (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Dino,
nun parken ist am sonntag in sandkrug kein problem.
entweder am strassenrand vom mühlenweg. dort ist ein parkstreifen. oder an der hauptsrasse auch dort ist ein parkstreifen, auf beidenseiten. vor der katholischen kirche, ist eine parkfläche. sind bis zum "dorfplatz" 30-50 meter. oder bei der ev.Kirche. sind dann so 150 Meter. also kein problem.
 und den "dorfplatz zu finden ist ein kinderspiel. nicht zu verfehlen.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Mutti (25. Oktober 2005)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

@theo: Toll, die Parksituation in Sandkrug hätte ich bei weitem nicht so gut beschreiben können! Danke. 

@dinosaur: Ja, die Strecke liegt weiter im Süden, quasi auf der anderen Seite des Bahnübergangs! Hier nochmal ein Link auf meine Skizze (nachdem ich den oben leider unbeabsichtigt lahmgelegt habe): klick! 

@all: Hier stehen außerdem die Startzeiten für Sonntag - klar. Nach der Zeitumstellung am morgen eigentlich entspannt spät, was? Hmmm, aber nicht zu spät, um danach noch eine schöne gemeinsame Gelände-Runde zu drehen, finde ich! Wo wir doch eh schon ,alle' vor Ort und hochmotiviert sind ... 

... und fragt Suse mal, was es mit 11 / 28 auf sich hat ... soviel sei verraten, ich spiele damit nicht auf eine Ritzelabstufung an!


----------



## greyscale (25. Oktober 2005)

@dinosaur: Ach der Vogel mit der Dino-Hupe mischt auch wieder mit.  Die Parkerei in Sandkrug wird vermutlich etwas nervig werden. Der größte Parkplatz ist praktisch Start/Ziel. Ich werde mein Trägerfahrzeug entweder am Bahnhhof abstellen oder wie letztes Jahr an der Sandkruger Schule, von da ist es noch ein runder Kilometer zum diesjährigen Start. Die Strecke bevorzugt eindeutig Querfeldein-Renner...



			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Hmmm, aber nicht zu spät, um danach noch eine schöne gemeinsame Gelände-Runde zu drehen, finde ich! Wo wir doch eh schon ,alle' vor Ort und hochmotiviert sind ...



Wenn der RSC genug Bratwürste vorhält, ist das bei den für Sonntag angekündigten 20 °C ein legitmes Ziel...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
@theo: die Kirchenparkplätze sind an einem Sonntag wahrscheinlich keine gute Parkmöglichkeit   aber es wird sich schon ein Plätzchen finden- oder sollte ich vielleicht die Strecke von Bremen schon mal zum Warmfahren nutzen  

Bis Sonntag
Ciao
dino


----------



## Andi Arbeit (28. Oktober 2005)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
> @theo: die Kirchenparkplätze sind an einem Sonntag wahrscheinlich keine gute Parkmöglichkeit   aber es wird sich schon ein Plätzchen finden- oder sollte ich vielleicht die Strecke von Bremen schon mal zum Warmfahren nutzen
> 
> ...


Ich bin die Strecke dorthin gestern mal abgefahren, von der Neustadt über Heidkrug>Adelheide>Ganderkesee>Steinkimmen>Kirchhatten sind ca. 45km. Der Kurs dort ist stellenweise recht sandig, wie schon auf den Bilder zu sehen, wobei diese 50-m-Sandkuhle noch mit querwachsenden Wurzeln verziert ist... Ich werd allerdings per Auto hinfahren, ist so'ne Art Familienausflug.

CU Andi


----------



## greyscale (28. Oktober 2005)

Andi Arbeit schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Der Kurs dort ist stellenweise recht sandig, wie schon auf den Bilder zu sehen, [...]



Dummerweise gibt es schon wieder ein neues Re-Edit der Strecke. Einige Abschnitte auf Muttis Bildern sind geändert. Es gibt möglicherweise noch einen steilen Sandkasten...

Diese 50-Meter-Sandkiste (sind wohl nur 25 bis 30 Meter und dann kommt hundert Meter später noch ein kleiner Abschnitt) ließ sich heute nach dem Regen der letzten Tage eigentlich ganz manierlich fahren.

Endgültig wird der Kurs erst Sonntag Morgen, erzählte mit heute der RSC-Präsi.

g.


----------



## Suse (28. Oktober 2005)

> Zitat von *greyscale*
> [...] Es gibt möglicherweise noch einen steilen Sandkasten...[...]



Naja, steil, also so richtig steil, wird da wohl nichts. Aber es wird sich auf jeden Fall lohnen die Strecke Sonntag früh noch einmal anzuschauen  . Also entsprechend früh kommen. Aber daran denken: die Kids (starten um 10 Uhr) fahren noch auf einer modifizierten Strecke! Und: unserem Frauenrennen nicht im Weg stehen  ! Wir haben auch ein Recht Rennen zu fahren...

Und morgen schön aufessen, damit das Wetter auch so fein bleibt. Bis Sonntag!  Die Suse


----------



## Theo:-) (5. November 2005)

Moin die herren und die dame (dame kommt NICHT von dämlich  )
wie hat euch letzten sonntag der renntag in sandkrug gefallen?
also zuschauen war einfacher als fahren  
mir geviel die tour danach. schade das nicht noch mehr mitgefahren sind. und das schon soviele nach kurzen zeit abgebrochen haben.
@mutti: war eine klasse strecke...das tempo auch nicht zu verachten.
@suse: wie üblich erste?!! ich weis, wie kann ich nur fragen!  gratuliere  (hätte ich einen smily mit blumen gefunden, er wäre deiner gewesen).
schade das nicht mehr solche veranstalltung im Ol-raum sind.
ob es möglich ist eine sonntags tour mit mindestens 20 biker zusammen zu bekommen?
Schönes we
Theo


----------



## rieol (6. November 2005)

moin zusammen
@theo: wann genau und wo ist denn sonntags treffen    wäre gerne nächste woche dabei! 

gruß
rieol


----------



## Suse (8. November 2005)

@Theo: Ja, war ein schweres Rennen. Habe aber alles gegeben und nach 200m alles klar gemacht    Da hat sich der Weltcup als Vorbereitungsrennen doch ausbezahlt   

Leider kann ich ja Sonntags bei der 20-Leute-Super-Runde nicht dabei sein (ich glaube, treffen ist 15 Uhr an der Schleuse?! Oder hat sich das mit der Zeitverschiebung geändert?) , muss wieder mit meinen Mädels irgendwo in Europa im Kreis fahren. Ist aber auch ganz toll...

Gruss, Suse


----------



## Theo:-) (10. November 2005)

Moin
es ist 6 uhr und ich schon am arbeiten...nah wer kann da mithalten;-)
wenn das wetter sonntag ok ist bin ich gerne da
@suse: viel glück am we beim in die runde fahren;-)
@mutti: wäre es nicht besser sich schon um 13 uhr zu treffen....ist ja schon um 17 dunkel....und du weist doch, wenn es dunkel ist soll man zu hause sein;-) sagte wenigstens meuine mutti*grins*
So schönen arbeitstag
Theo


----------



## Mutti (10. November 2005)

Moin Thorsten! Hallo zusammen!

Es ist 10:30 pm durch, und ich sitze noch in der OLer Uni-Bibo ... hmmmm, hat aber auch was. Doch zum Thema: Die www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de  wollen ihren MTB- und Cross-Treff für Sonntag erst morgen Abend auf ihrem Stammtisch absprechen. Der Zeitpunkt liegt also noch nicht fest. Ich werde versuchen, vor Ort zu sein ...

Was den Sonntag überhaupt betrifft, so muß ich sagen, dass mir 15:00 Uhr deutlich zu spät wäre; auch 13:00 Uhr klingt irgendwie uncool.

Mein Vorschlag ist sowieso ein ganz anderer: nach vielfältigen Anfragen und Überlegungen sowie noch vielfältigeren, positiven Erfahrungen mit dem Gelände sollten wir endlich eine Hunte-Aue-Lethe-Soeste-Trails-Tour machen. Und damit das kein Monstertrip für die Kurzstreckler unter uns wird, schlage ich ein Treffen am Bahnhof in Ahlhorn vor. Vorteile: leichte Anfahrt aus allen Himmelsrichtungen mit PKW, und immerhin auch aus Norden und Süden mit der Bahn; Top-Parkgelegenheiten und unglaublich ,historisches' Ambiente ... oder so! 

Ziele wären dann die leckeren Pfade bei Dötlingen (Hunte-Pad & Co.); im Aue-Tal; an den Ahlhorner Fischteichen (Lethe-Talsperre und Diana-Seen), bei CLP die ,Bührener Tannen' (Bilder) und (oder ,oder'?) rund um dieThülsfelder Talsperre (einige wenige, zudem harmlose Pics zu letzerer Location: hier !)

Na, wie is die Meinung? Sollten dann natürlich schon am ,früheren' Vormittag starten ...  Das Wetter soll ja auch im Laufe des Tages nachlassen. Erbitte kurze Rückmeldung, weil ... und überhaupt. 

Btw, die MTB- und Cross-Treffs morgen, Freitag, den 11.11.2005:

a) 15:15 Uhr mit den OLRRFs an der Schleuse in Oldenburg

b) 15:30 Uhr mit dem RSC-OL in Sandkrug (Wochenmarkt, Brunsplatz, Auvers-le-Hamon-Platz ... oder wie auch immer die Betonfläche genannt werden mag)

... und am Samstag um 13:00 Uhr, ebenfalls an der Schleuse: MTB-Treff der ,Bären' !

So, spätestens übermorgen mehr ... vorausgesetzt ich überleben die Cocktails - nein, diemal eben nicht Hardt(r)ails  - auf dem Treff der MTBler vom Buhl-Sommer-Biking. Den gibt's nämlich morgen Abend auch noch ... 

@Suse: War vorhin auf dem Einrad ... und Du nich', ätsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (11. November 2005)

Morgen,
zur uhrzeit, es ist noch dunkel draußen;-)
@Stefan: dein vorschlag für sonntag klingt gut. nur ich glaube nicht so recht ans wetter. früher vormittag...ist das vorm aufstehen? 
wieso nicht eine monster tour. ab 50km ist man doch erst warm gefahren;-)(habe grade einen anflug von grössenwarn)  
Wie ich lese, muß es hunderte MTBler in Ol geben. nur schade das alle ihr eigenes ding machen.
ich fändes es halt klasse wenn mann die unter einen hut bekommt....vieleicht auch mal ein paar bike neulinge für die sache begeistern kann. 
  also wenn ein paar leute am sonntag fahren an mir soll es nicht scheitern. wäre dabei!!!  
 nur sagt mir mein gefühl das es wohl nicht mehr als 3 oder 4 leute werden die dann mitfahren.
so die arbeit warte. bis dann


----------



## Suse (11. November 2005)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @Suse: War vorhin auf dem Einrad ... und Du nich', ätsch!



... Dafür war ich gestern noch bei Sonne und bestem Wetter auf dem Zweirad. Das ist viel besser, dann schon Opel hat früh erkanant: "2 sind besser als Einer"  .

Also die Herren: entweder bis heute abend zum Cocktail oder die Tage.

Die Suse


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2005)

so, 
gestern abend war der ultimative MTB-Treff der Mittwoch-Abend Mountainbike Truppe.  

Wir waren ein kleiner, erlesener Kreis der Spitzenbiker.....  

Alle, die nicht da waren, haben sehr viel verpasst....      

Wir verraten natürlich nichts!!!!    
Wer mehr erfahren will.......   ?????

*MTB-Ausfahrt am Sonntag, 13.11.2005, 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse*

Bis dahin...


----------



## Theo:-) (12. November 2005)

Tag,
 werde morgen, wenn es nicht regnet, um 13 uhr an der schleuse sein
Bis Morgen


----------



## Mutti (12. November 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Zu schade, dass ich gestern Abend nun doch nicht vor Ort sein konnte ...   

Ihr trefft Euch also morgen um 13:00 Uhr ... hmmm, so richtig Lust habe ich ja nicht schon wieder auf die OL(len)-Runden ... ?!

@theo: Hmm, was schlägt Euch mehr vom Sockel, der Oldenburger Süden oder die altbekannten städtischen Trails? (Melde mich außerdem nachher noch.)

@all: Meldet Euch schnell, wenn ihr morgen auch ein oder zwei Runden bei Ahlhorn drehen wollt!

@Lüder: Na, einmal in der Zeitung gestanden, und schon ,Spitzenbiker'-Allüren?  

@Suse: Hmmm, es muß heißen: "Zwei sind besser mit einem ..."  Ist halt grandioses Techniktraining ... auch und gerade für ZweiradfaherInnen! 

Btw, aufgrund des im IBC neu eingeführten Speicherlimits   sind meine Bilder vom Rennen in Sandkrug, meiner ersten Tour mit dem Cross-Bike (Ja, Leute, es ist passiert ... und ich fand's klasse!  ) und der ,Nacht van Woerden' noch nicht online. Ich kümmere mich um Abhilfe an anderem Ort ... *mom*

Dicke Grüße bis morgen zum Biken!


----------



## Mutti (12. November 2005)

@theo: Holla, da haben wir ja wohl in der gleichen Sekunde gepostet, was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (12. November 2005)

Moin Mutti,
das nenne ich timing  
hatte dir eine sms geschickt....hat sich ja soeben erledigt  
was die herren gestern beim cocktail    ausgehägt haben kann ich dir nicht sagen. werde erscheinen und mich von den spitzen bikern überraschen lassen.   
richtung Sadk würde mir gefallen. die runde nach dem mega event ind Sadk gefiel mir.  
 Aber mehr dann morgen


----------



## OssiFriese (15. November 2005)

Moinsen,

schön dass ihr alle Spass beim biken habt. Bin im Moment gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen. Hoffe aber, in 14 Tagen wieder mal auf's Bike zu kommen.

Bis denne
Ingo


----------



## greyscale (16. November 2005)

@mutti:

Sora(TM), äh sorry, habe das Sonntag nicht mehr geschafft.

Wat is nu mit die Bilders vonne WE-Cup in Sandkruch, Alder? Isch will da nu endlisch wat sehn.

Ansonsten: Wollt ihr wirklich mit diesen Groß-Belegschaften durch den Wald prügeln? Ich fand das mit den 15 Leuten nach dem Rennen in Sandkrug ja ganz nett.

Aber die Wandersleute guckten schon etwas verstört...

g.


----------



## Mutti (19. November 2005)

Moin zusammen!

@ossifriese: Holla, was is'?   Na dann schnelle Besserung!

@greyscale: Schade, aber vielleicht diesen Sonntag? (siehe unten!)

@all: Wie in Berlin, so in Oldenburg - eine Frau und eine große Koalition ...  ... na ja, es ist so: Anja schlägt für morgen (SO) einen gemeinsamen Bike-Treff von Mittwochsleuten und RRFOLern - und natürlich all jenen, die sonst noch Laune haben - vor. Meeting-Point: um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse (OL, Brücke Niedersachsendamm). Ihr seid wohl alle dabei, oder? ( ... greyscale fährt doch so gerne mit mächtigen Bikerheeren durch die Landschaft!   ) Vorglühen: gleich um 13:00 Uhr mit den ,Bären' an selbem Ort ...

 

P.S.: Bilder gibt's morgen ... versprochen! 

Dicke Grüße


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. November 2005)

...frein, dass sich diesen Winter so viele zusammenrotten.
@Mutti: Danke für Deine Aufwartung gestern - ich bin noch immer ganz gerührt ;-)))) Leider wird es morgen um 13 Uhr nix -> Die Sippe will die Brut besichtigen. Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können!
Gruß G.


----------



## Theo:-) (20. November 2005)

Moin,
wünsche euch heute viel spaß.
ich bin erlich...ich habe heute einfach keine lust.
@Mutti: heute ist morgen...also wann können wir die bilder bewundern?
            deine vorgeschlagende Ahlhorn Tour (Hunte-Lethe usw.) Würde mich schon interessieren. Aber wieso nicht schon morgens in OL treffen?  Und die ganze Strecke Biken, nicht erst ab Ahlhorn. Laß uns ruhig mal 100km zusammenbekommen. Wenn man früh genug los kommt sollte das kein Problem werden. Einfach mal wenn das wetter gut ist (Sonne, Temperatur egal) anfragen wer mit möchte. Mal sehen was sich dann ergibt. Denke mal 5 Leute sind immer dabei.
@Oldenbürger: wie denkst du dadrüber? Bist doch einer der gerne Kilometer zusammen bekommt.


----------



## Mutti (20. November 2005)

Moin zusammen!

@all: Na, wer hat sich heute bei dem prickelnden Wetter trotzdem in die Wildnis gewagt? Also, ich ... ähhh .. tja ...   ... habe weder Sippe noch Brut als stimmige Erklärung. *uff*  

@theo: War heute eben auch nicht unterwegs, dafür gestern beim Bären-Treff ... allerdings ohne Bären!  (Hallo Bären, ihr wollt Euren Treff doch wohl nicht von Radspezies und RRFOLer machen lassen, oder wie?!) 

Theo, die Idee mit dem Treff in Ahlhorn war für die ,Externen' und Kurzstreckler gedacht. Ich wäre ohnehin komplett mit dem Bike gefahren. Das sind dann allerdings DEUTLICH mehr als 100 km ...   ... aber dafür halten sich ja auch die Hm in spürbaren Grenzen.  Also, lass mal machen ... und der Oldenbürger ist bestimmt auch dabei!   
@gianni m.: Jau, danke auch nochmal für den korrekten Abend.    Allerdings ... habe am nächsten morgen zwei dicke Becher Kaffee gebraucht, um Deinen selbstgebrauten Traditionsdigestif hinter mir zu lassen. Würde jetzt mal pauschal behaupten, das Zeugs ist besser als Absacker nach dem Essen, als nach den Bieren zu empfehlen ... 

@all: Bilder gehen gleich zum ksb!


----------



## Theo:-) (20. November 2005)

@Mutti: dann laß uns mal für den wettergott ein opfer bringen, damit wir dieses jahr nochmal passendes wetter haben.  
 und was heist ksb?  
@all: wie war die tour heute?


----------



## Theo:-) (20. November 2005)

Ach ja ich vergass...schaut euch mal die bilder von mir an! besonders die beiden mit dem titel SHIT....kommt das jemanden bekannt vor...    .........@suse, du bist das nicht!?! 0der?!?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. November 2005)

Theo:-) schrieb:
			
		

> was heist ksb?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=54867
 
Gruß G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSB/OL (21. November 2005)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde,

folgendes Bildmaterial ist uns zugegangen: hier klicken !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Mutti (21. November 2005)

Moin nochmal!

Na, da hat der Ausschuss ja schnell reagiert ...  

@theo: Um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden, hier eine kurze Info: die Sabeth oder auch Suse kann man an zwei Dinge erkennen; sie fährt ständig irgendwo weit vorne und sieht dabei meist so  aus! 

Btw, schöne Grüße an die Race-Fraktion!


----------



## Theo:-) (21. November 2005)

Moin  
@Mutti: jetzt wo du mir den unterschied erklärt und gezeigt hast, sehe ich es.
wie konnte ich nur so was nicht sehen   
 ksb, wie soll ein leihe wissen das das komitee schöner biken heißen soll?  
 aber gut idee;-)   muss ich demnächst immer frisch gestriegelt zum biken kommen? und bike geputzt?   
G Theo


----------



## Suse (22. November 2005)

... ausserdem fahre ich mir doch keine Platten und versaue mir so den ganzen Tag   

@mutti: schön, dass du das eben klar gestellt hast. Aber Letztes Wochenende war ich ja wieder nur Vierte   Naja, war aber zu verschmerzen bei der Konkurrenz. 

War heute trotzdem an der Huntebrücke, meine Lieblings-Intervalle fahren. Könnte da mal einer von Euch einen Heizlüfter hinstellen, es ist echt saukalt.


----------



## greyscale (22. November 2005)

Suse schrieb:
			
		

> [...}heute trotzdem an der Huntebrücke, meine Lieblings-Intervalle fahren. Könnte da mal einer von Euch einen Heizlüfter hinstellen, es ist echt saukalt.



Och nö, 

lass' mal! Irgendwas muss dich ja bremsen...

g. (det mit dem Krossmäniäk hat sich nach Sandkrug erstmal gelegt )


----------



## Theo:-) (23. November 2005)

Tach,
@suse: heizlüfter vorhanden   nur wo bekomme ich das verlängerungskabel her?  

g. Theo


----------



## Suse (23. November 2005)

Hmm, sehe schon: zu viele Unwegbarkeiten    Heute wäre auch ein Fön angemessener gewesen. 

Egal... Muss ich mich wohl doch langsamvon kurzer Hose und kurzem Trikot verabschieden. Willkommen Winter. Hat ja auch etwas.
Zum Bespiel die unglaublich ungläubigen Blicke der Nachbarn, wenn man morgens bei Sonnenaufgang in voller Montur aus dem hauskommt um freiwillig Rad zu fahren. Die (in unseren Augen) komischen Wanderer, die die (in deren Augen) noch-komischeren Radfahrer sehen. Und - nicht zu vergessen - die anderen Radspuren, die man im frischen Schnee enddecken kann und man weiss: hey, ich bin nicht alleine!

Amen


----------



## Theo:-) (23. November 2005)

Kurze hose? bei den gedanken bekomme ich schon frostbeulen.
das tolle an diesen wetter!!! die NW sind nicht mehr unterwegs  
(NW= Nordik Walker)
Laß ich schnee? was ist das?
du weist doch wir SÜD Dänen kennen nur warmen und kalten regen;-)



der herr halte die schützende hand über dir  
Dann brauchst du keinen regenschirm


----------



## Suse (23. November 2005)

Theo:-) schrieb:
			
		

> der herr halte die schützende hand über dir
> Dann brauchst du keinen regenschirm




Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (23. November 2005)

auf welcher seite der brücke trainierst du? see seite? immer steigung rauf und runter? oder die seite bei der AB abfahrt, immer im kreis?
dann wie oft oder wie lange ist so eine einheit? ist das nicht langweilig?


----------



## Suse (23. November 2005)

Ich trainiere in der Regel auf der Bornhorster Seite. Entweder auf der unwegsameren linken Seite, da immer voll Gas hoch aus dem Stand, dauert ca 2min je nach Tagesform und Untergrundszustand, dann auf der anderen Seite entspannt runter, wieder hoch... das so 6-8 mal, reicht.
Die andere Variante, auch auf der Bornhorster Seite: von unten 1min Sprint, abspringen, 5sek Laufen, Aufspringen, schnell weiter bis an die Treppe, Treppe laufend hochsprinten, nach dem Geländer wieder aufspringen. Ausrollen. Umdrehen. Noch mal...

Ja, ist langweilig.

Aber macht schnell. Vorteil: Kurze Anfahrt, kurze Rückfahrt. Gleichmässige Runde. Ist ja nur zum Training. Wenn ich Spaß haben will, mache ich anderes...


----------



## Theo:-) (23. November 2005)

ich frage jetzt nicht was "anderes" ist ?!!  
Klingt wenn ich erlich bin heftig. in 2 minuten die auffahrt...mit dem rad....nicht auto...jetzt weis ich wieso ich das feld immer von hinten sehe


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (23. November 2005)

hey ihr oldenburger,
da meine mutter in oldenburg wohnt, bin ich relativ oft oben bei euch. bisher hab ich mein radl nie mitgenommen weil ich nicht wusste ob und wo man in oldenburg biken kann. tja jetz frag ich euch, wo kann man denn schöne touren fahren?


----------



## Suse (24. November 2005)

@tobi-wan-kenobi:Also erst mal vorweg: wir sind hier in Oldenburg in Oldenburg, nicht in Holstein (nur, weil es da schon mal Verwirrung gab...).

So, und dann kann man am besten fahren in den Osenbergen/ Barneführer Holz bei Sandkrug. Ansonsten mal Sonntags dem Treff anschliessen.

Oder einfach hier posten, wenn du da bist, da findet sich bestimmt der eine oder andere, der Scout für dich spielt...


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (24. November 2005)

Suse schrieb:
			
		

> @tobi-wan-kenobi:Also erst mal vorweg: wir sind hier in Oldenburg in Oldenburg, nicht in Holstein (nur, weil es da schon mal Verwirrung gab...).
> 
> So, und dann kann man am besten fahren in den Osenbergen/ Barneführer Holz bei Sandkrug. Ansonsten mal Sonntags dem Treff anschliessen.
> 
> Oder einfach hier posten, wenn du da bist, da findet sich bestimmt der eine oder andere, der Scout für dich spielt...



oldenburg in oldenburg? heisst das so? da hab ich wieder was gelernt.
also euer oldenburg ist das in niedersachsen. das mit dem autokennzeichen "ol". 
also dann wird mein bike auch mal was von oldenburg sehen wenn es sich anbietet. 
grüsse aus köln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (24. November 2005)

tobi-wan-kenobi schrieb:
			
		

> oldenburg in oldenburg? heisst das so? da hab ich wieder was gelernt.
> also euer oldenburg ist das in niedersachsen. das mit dem autokennzeichen "ol".
> also dann wird mein bike auch mal was von oldenburg sehen wenn es sich anbietet.





"Unser" Oldenburg ist das in Oldenburg. Oldenburg (das Land Oldenburg) wurde 1948 mit dem Land Hannover und ein paar preußischen Rudimenten zu "Niedersachsen" zwangsvereinigt.

Der normale Oldenburger weiß das und fühlt sich nicht unbedingt als Niedersachse (Niedersachsesein ist idR nur eine kommunikationsbedingte Rückzugsebene, ähnlich Franken/Bayern). 

Was mich seit einiger Zeit wirklich wundert ist, dass es in den Osenbergen nicht nur Zwerge (so die Legende) sondern auch MTB-fordernde Trails gibt.

g.


----------



## Mutti (24. November 2005)

Moin zusammen!

@tobi-wan-kenobi & greyscale: Und jetzt haben die da aus Hannover ,uns' auch noch die Bezirksregierung weggenommen ...   
... und im alten Landtag haust die wohl schlechteste Kantine Oldenburgs - dem Land, nicht nur der Stadt!  :kotz: 

Ja ja, aber kommen wir zu den wesentlichen Dingen:

@all:  Zum Thema "MTB- / Cross-Termine am Wochenende" hier - wie fast schon üblich - einige Anmerkungen:

a) morgen, Freitag, 15:15 Uhr Schleuse, MTB mit dem RRFOLern (lt. Anja: Schneeschauer 3°C)
b) morgen, Freitag, 15:30 Uhr Wochenmarkt Sandkrug, MTB/Cross mit dem RSC OL (Wetter, s.o.) 
c) Samstag 13:00 Uhr Schleuse, MTB mit den Bären (wiklich mit den Bären????)  (lt. Anja: bewölkt, 0°C)
d) Sonntag, 11:15 Uhr MTB-/Crossrennen in Cloppenburg Bührener Tannen (Start Hobbyklassen), Friesoyther Straße (lt. Anja: bewölkt, -1°C) ... und anschließend zur Thülsfelder und den Fischteichen schön lang "ausfahren"!?! 

--> Fotos vom Rennen 2003  / aktuelle Infos! 
e) Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr Schleuse, MTB mit der RRFOLern (wirklich??? trotz CLP???)   
Ach ja, und Suse ist bestimmt morgen früh wieder um ,vor dem Aufstehen' an der Huntebrücke und macht mächtige Intervalle ... obwohl: Strullendorf? Rade? Gieten? Hof? Cloppenburg? @ suse: Hey, was steht an? (Btw, wehe Du nölst nochmal über 'nen vierten Platz bei einem solchen D-Cup-Rennen ... also ehrlich ...     
... war heute außerdem wieder ,einradeln' ... und 2006 geht's dann damit ins Gelände.  )

@all: Und dann ist da ja noch der Weihnachtsmarkt ... 

Dank außerdem an Anja für die konstruktive Unterstützung zur Verbreitung dieser nützlichen Termin-Infos! 

Eine Frage noch: wer fährt eigentlich alles zum Mega-Bike-Wochenende nach Syke, meine zum WE-Cup am 3. und / oder zur Niedersachsenmeisterschaft am 4. Dezember?

@greyscale: Was ist mit dem Bikerzwergen ... ähhh, meine ... Zwergenbikern?  Von denen sind doch die ganze Trails, oder?  Habe letzten sogar zwei Crosszwerge herumschaufeln sehen ...  ... müssen jedenfalls welche gewesen sein!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (24. November 2005)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> ... war heute außerdem wieder ,einradeln' ... und 2006 geht's dann damit ins Gelände.  )


Oh, hast Du Dir jetzt was "gieriges wildes" für zwischen die Beine gefunden
...das waren doch deine Worte, oder?
Gruß G.


----------



## Mutti (24. November 2005)

Moin Herr G.!

Habe ich gesagt???   

Nie wieder Bohnsopp  ...    ( ... zum Dessert, aber doch nicht soooooo!  )

Na, ernsthaft, reizen tun mich die Munis schon ... ist aber noch 'nen Stück harte Arbeit bis dahin ...   .. we'll see!

Btw, was macht eigentlich Euer Crosszwerg?

Oh, fast vergessen ... @theo: Ich glaube, dass sich das Komitee nach dem Vorgang und nich' der Erscheinungsweise benannt hat ... aber warum nicht mal schick machen vor'm Schlamm!


----------



## Suse (25. November 2005)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, und Suse ist bestimmt morgen früh wieder um ,vor dem Aufstehen' an der Huntebrücke und macht mächtige Intervalle ... obwohl: Strullendorf? Rade? Gieten? Hof? Cloppenburg? @ suse: Hey, was steht an? (Btw, wehe Du nölst nochmal über 'nen vierten Platz bei einem solchen D-Cup-Rennen ... also ehrlich ...



Danke für die genauere Definition von "nölen". Aber ich als weltgewandte Cosmopolitistin hätte es auch so gewusst   

Also: am Wochenende ist für mich Gieten in Holland   angesagt. Ist doch auch so auf der Homepage, manno, kannst du nicht lesen  . 
Und wegen: "Schneeschauer, 3°Grad" und "Gieten" bin ich dann heute nach dem arbeiten (=1. Mal Durchgefroren und Nass) nicht mehr aufs Rad. Obwohl ich so gegen 7:45 Uhr bei dicken Flocken dachte, dass es eigentlich sehr schön ist. 3h später war das denn zusammen mit dem Gefühl in meinen Fingern verflogen.

Ich gehe heute lieber schwimmen. Das ist zwar genauso nass, aber wenigstens warm. Und Rad putzen muss man auch nicht danach.
Wieso bin ich eigentlich nicht Schwimmerin geworden?!

Mal sehen, morgen mittag schiebe ich aber eventuell noch eine kleine Tour mit ein. Mit den Bären. Bären sind ja auch ganz ... praktisch  ...bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Theo:-) (26. November 2005)

Moin,
@Suse: Thema Bären:     ...ich krieg mich nicht wieder ein. 
Für das rennen wie immer viel glück, und raube der konkurenz nicht schon nach 200m den spaß  
Sei froh das du keine schwimmerin bist...auch wassser kann kalt sein. und denn ganzen tag im schwimmbad um dann 58sec zu schwimmen(100m freistill, meine beste zeit  ). und mit 24 ist man schon sau alt.

Thema Osenberge: Da ist so eine legende zwerge, waldfee, wunderhorn, herrscher der sich "verritten" hat (er hatte nicht Mutti dabei) und am verdursten war...usw. Nicht wirklich wichtig. Denke mal der Herrscher hat die geschichte erfunden, um seine frau nicht erzählen zu müssen wie teuer das trinkgefäss war;-).

@Mutti: was für ein "gieriges wildes" hast du...Fotos!!!!!!!????
@All: viel spaß am we beim Biken. Werde es selber wie die Katzen halten...wärmende quelle suchen(heizung/frau) und mich einrollen  
Also bis dann

g Theo


----------



## greyscale (26. November 2005)

Theo:-) schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Thema Osenberge: Da ist so eine legende zwerge, waldfee, wunderhorn, herrscher der sich "verritten" hat (er hatte nicht Mutti dabei) und am verdursten war...usw. Nicht wirklich wichtig. Denke mal der Herrscher hat die geschichte erfunden, um seine frau nicht erzählen zu müssen wie teuer das trinkgefäss war;-).
> 
> [...]



Nun schmeiß' nicht alles zusammen: Die Wunderhorn-Story hat bis auf den gemeinsamen Handlungsort Osenberge nix mit den Zwergen zu tun.

Okay, beide Geschichten sind nicht gerade Knüller.

g.


----------



## Theo:-) (26. November 2005)

nun ja hast recht   etwas viel zusammen gewürfelt.grins
aber das wichtigste ist (?) es läßt sich super biken  
auch wenn ohne hm 

P.S. obwohl zwerge......mir war so als hätte ich da letztens was unter denn rädern gehabt....kann aber auch ein dackel gewesen sein


----------



## KSB/OL (28. November 2005)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde,

folgendes Bildmaterial von gestriger Renn-Veranstaltung in Cloppenburg / Bührener Tannen ist uns zugegangen: hier klicken!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Theo:-) (6. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin,
heute ist Nikolausi
Wer ist den am Freitag alles bei Buhl? Glühwein trinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (6. Dezember 2005)

ich bin dabei...


----------



## Theo:-) (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin...
...nun leute es ist bald so weit...es gibt neue teile fürs bike   ....schließlich ist weihnachten. also frohes fest schon mal von mir und da wir uns erst 2006 sehen...guten rutsch.   .....möge 2006 kommen 
gruss Thorsten


----------



## Suse (22. Dezember 2005)

... und wehe, wenn nicht: Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest, werde mich dann im nächsten Jahr auch mal wieder blicken lassen. 

Guten Rutsch    , nur nicht mit dem Rad, die Suse


----------



## OssiFriese (23. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen zusammen,

auch von mir ein Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Und lasst Euch reichlich beschenken.

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## greyscale (3. Januar 2006)

Schönes neues übrigens...

Nun habe ich gedacht, ich wäre 2006 der Erste auf dem Huntetrail gewesen (~15:00 MEZ ) und dann musste ich ebendort im Schnee zahlreicher MTB-Spuren gewahr werden.

Wer war denn alles vor mir da durch? 

g.


----------



## Mutti (5. Januar 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Auch von mir: ein prächtiges neues Jahr! 

Apropos, neues Jahr: will 2006 am Sonntag mit einer ausgedehnten Tour einleiten, entweder große Runde zu den Highlights um Oldenburg  oder aber weit nach Süden an die Trails von Hunte und ggf. Lethe. Das Wetter soll ja schön trocken und knackig kalt bleiben.  (Bei höherer Luftfeuchte werde ich mich sowieso nich' auf den Sattel schwingen, klar!)

Will jemand mit? Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 8. Januar, 10:00 Uhr, Oldenburg (Oldb.), Uhlhornsweg, Hauptgebäude der Uni (d.h. am ,Roten Platz' vor der Bibliothek bzw. vorm Hochschulsportzentrum).

Ansonsten hier wieder mal die üblichen "Service-Hinweise": Samstag, 12:00 Uhr (!), MTB-Treff der ,Bären' an der Schleuse, so zumindest eine aktuelle interne Info.  Sonntag, nach nicht weniger aktueller Ankündigung der OLer Rennradfreunde: MTB- und Cross-Treff um 13:30 Uhr, ebenfalls an der Schleuse.

Bis denne ...

P.S.: Werft mal einen Blick auf die NWZ-Wahl zum Sportler / zur Sportlerin des Jahres! Da wollen auch hochmotivierte Bikerinnen trotz eines eher kleinen Vereins im Rücken (das mit dem ,Rücken' is' jetzt durchaus nur positiv gemeint!  ) gerne gevotet werden! Also, wählen gehen!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Januar 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Auch von mir: ein prächtiges neues Jahr!
> 
> ...


Ja, Frohes Neues auch 
Also die OLRRF haben auch noch den Freitag 13.30 im MTB-Programm.
Zu dem post scriptum: Suse, mach et!!!! 
Gruß G.


----------



## Suse (9. Januar 2006)

... wollte ja erst Sonntag schön fahren, war dann aber doch noch einmal in Harburg - mal sehen, wie die anderen sich quälen. Merkwürdigerweise sah der Berg gar nicht mehr so steil aus wie den Tag davor. Ich glaube, ich wäre locker hoch gefahren. Wieso ging das nur am Samstag nicht  .
Wie auch immer, ein 5. Platz bei der DM (trotz hervorragender Vorbereitung  ) ist okay und wenn ich die Platzierung nächste Woche in Lievin beim Weltcup hätte, gebe ich einen aus. Aber erst nach der WM...

Ach ja, finde ich übrigens Klasse, das ihr mich alle bei der Sportlerwahl wählt   (grrr, und wehe nicht...)


----------



## Mutti (9. Januar 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@Suse: Ach komm, dass war ein genialer Start und ein sehenswerter Zweikampf zwischen Dir und Nicole auf den ersten Runden.  Also, Jörg und ich waren begeistert ... und solch einen besch*** Kettenklemmer haut doch wohl jede(n) aus dem Rennen!  

Btw, ich habe heute den Jahressportler-Wahlschein höchstpersönlich bei der NWZ abgegeben .... gewinn' ich jetzt was?   

Uli war außerdem höchst erfreut, dass wir ihm ein Interview mitgebracht haben ... bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob's heute schon im ,Lokalfenster Sport' gesendet worden ist. 

Ach ja, und morgen die "Termine" absprechen?!

So, aber jetzt zu dem Teil mit - hoffentlich - allgemeinem Interesse:

@all: Suse in Lievin und wir in Lohne, oder? Allerdings, bin noch so Lohne-some; some da für Lohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Januar 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> So, aber jetzt zu dem Teil mit - hoffentlich - allgemeinem Interesse:
> 
> @all: Suse in Lievin und wir in Lohne, oder? Allerdings, bin noch so Lohne-some; some da für Lohne?



Hallo Mutti,

schönen Dank nochmal für Deine netten Neujahrsgrüsse....
Also Dein Wortspiel mit Lohne.... *Chapeau*
Das ist Dir doch nicht selber eingefallen, oder?  

Also ich werde mal wieder nicht dabei sein. 
Der Schokoladenweihnachtsmann (oder waren es mehrere) klebt noch an den Hüften. Zur Zeit überschreite ich das zulässige Gesamtgewicht für mein 2-Rad. Müsste mitterweile ein drittes Rad anbauen, um das zGg auszugleichen.
Und das ist das Problem....
Ich würde disqualifiziert werden.....
Also lasse ich es besser gleich! 
Und außerdem muss, darf oder soll ich Brötchen verdienen.
Den anderen Teilnehmern in Lohne wünsche ich viel Spaß!

Bis bald mal wieder, wenn ich wieder aufs Rad passe....


----------



## Mutti (11. Januar 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@oldenbürger: Hey, es geht hier doch nicht ... ähhh, also jedenfalls nicht primär ...   ... um die endgeilste Plazierung des Jahrzehnts, sondern um die Rennerfahrung ... oder wie?!  Weitere "dritte Plätze"  beim Cup kannst Du dann in der Saison 2006/2007 bestimmt um so besser hohlen.  

@all: ein paar offizielle Bike-Termine für's Wochenende: Freitag 13. Jan. 06; 13:30 oben an der Schleuse MTB/Cross; Freitag 13. Jan. 06; 20:00 Stammtisch im Solero, Alexanderstr.; Sonntag Rennen (Cross/MTB) im Weser-Ems Cup in Lohne; Start Hobby: 11:15Uhr  [Am Grevingsberg  49393 Lohne (an der A1 bei Vechta, ca. 70 Autobahnkilometer von OL)] oder alternativ um 13:00 an der Schleuse! (Dank an Anja von den Rennradfreunden für diese Infos!  )

Was den sportlichen Teil betrifft, so werde ich am Samstag wohl bei den ,Bären' aufschlagen ... und für Sonntag peile ich halt Lohne an!

Wir seh'n uns ...


----------



## Theo:-) (21. Januar 2006)

Moin moin.
nah Leute wie schauts aus bei euch?
wie haltet ihr euch fit?
Hoffentlich haltet ihr euch fit...nicht das wir im frühjahr wieder bei nur anfangen.
@Mutti: gibt es bei dir im stahl nicht ein neues gefährt...war da nicht was zum einreitten  ?


----------



## Suse (23. Januar 2006)

Fit halten ist doch ganz einfach... zum Beispiel hier: http://www.wkveldrijden2006.nl  
...jedenfalls wenn man mitfahren darf. Wenn nicht, kann alternativ mit verstärktem Daumendrücken am nächsten Sonntag zwischen 11.30h und 12.15h sicherlich etwas Fingertraining veranstaltet werden. Oder einfach selber vorbei kommen und mir zujubeln!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Januar 2006)

Suse schrieb:
			
		

> Fit halten ist doch ganz einfach... zum Beispiel hier: http://www.wkveldrijden2006.nl
> ...jedenfalls wenn man mitfahren darf. Wenn nicht, kann alternativ mit verstärktem Daumendrücken am nächsten Sonntag zwischen 11.30h und 12.15h sicherlich etwas Fingertraining veranstaltet werden. Oder einfach selber vorbei kommen und mir zujubeln!



Ich drück dir die Daumen! Mach sie platt 

Robert


----------



## Mutti (23. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

@Jürgen, greyscale & Co.: Hier die versprochene ... ähhh, versprochene?  ... grobe Skizze zu unserer schnuckeligen After-Race-Tour am vorletzten Sonntag. Hey Jürgen, macht 30,- EUR ...   ... aber ernsthaft, viel Spaß auf den neuen Trails ... doch Vorsicht nach Mai 2006 ... wie gesagt, dann wird's dort hart! 

@suse: Na, hast die Nicole erneut hinter Dir gelassen ... - grrr, warum nicht in Hamburch ... sch*** Technik - ... und dann auch noch solide! Und, wie war's beim World-Cup insgesamt? Btw, habe heute ab 18:00 Uhr die Kamera ...

@catsoft: Hey, Du hier? Dicke Grüße nach Hamburg und umzu ...  

@oldenbürger: Lohne hat sich geLOHN(E)t!  Schöne Strecke: langer, breiter Asphaltabschnitt im Start-/Ziel-Bereich - das Windschattenfahren dort hat mich ja glatt etwas an die Giant-Tour erinnert -  , der Rest schöne, hartgefrorene Trails mit teils recht steilen, längeren Rampen - für WE-Cup-Verhältnisse zumindest. Gefiel mir ... wenn auch nicht unbedingt in meinem konkreten Rennverlauf!  

@theo: Einreiten? Jo, mach ich, jeden Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr!  Aber das soll erst später im Jahr wirklich spannend werden ... soll! We'll see! Sind halt noch ungelegte Eier ...  ... aber reizvoll is' es auf alle Fälle.


@all: Wie war's in Uelsen? Btw, fährt von Euch jemand am 12. Februar zum Cross-Race nach Bad Nenndorf?

So, und jetzt gibt's Happa ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. Januar 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @catsoft: Hey, Du hier? Dicke Grüße nach Hamburg und umzu ...



Jo, man kennt ja die eine oder den anderen  Wir bereiten uns hier heftig auf die TAC vor


----------



## greyscale (25. Januar 2006)

Der RR-Freunde-Verteiler hat heute 'nen Starttermin (Gelände) am Sonntag um 13:30 Uhr ab KK-Schleuse angekündigt.

g.


----------



## Mutti (25. Januar 2006)

Grrrrrrrr, und schon wieder kann ich nicht dabei sein.  

Na ja, Cross-WM gucken in Zeddam hat ja auch was ...   

... aber übernächsten Sonntag sollte es eigentlich mal wieder klappen!

Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß.


----------



## Suse (30. Januar 2006)

Danke fürs Daumen drücken. Platz 19 und zufrieden (jedenfalls inzwischen... also direkt nach dem Rennen nicht so, weil ich eventuell auch, wenn nicht die ganzen anderen gewesen wären, vielleicht hätte auch etwas weiter vorne...).

Jetzt mache ich erstmal Pause. Und fahre mindestens ein halbes jahr nicht mehr die Huntebrücke hoch.


----------



## greyscale (30. Januar 2006)

Ich habe das heute Mittag schon bei cyclingnews gelesen und mich echt gefreut: Chapeau!

g.


----------



## Mutti (4. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Kurzer Hinweis von Herrn ,Bond', den ich gerne weitergebe (zumal es hier in den letzten Wochen wohl mehrmals Koordinationsprobleme gegeben hat  ): ,Offizieller' Treff-Termin von ,Buhl' morgen um 13:00 Uhr (!) - nicht 13:30 - an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm)!  

Und die OLRRF um 13:30 Uhr ... ??? 

Btw, ein kleiner Beitrag über die Cross-WM in Zeddam und Suses Teilnahme dort läuft am kommenden Mittwoch im OEINS-TV, genauer im OEINS-Sportmagazin, voraussichtlich gegen Ende der Sendung, also kurz nach 19:00 Uhr (auch als Wiederholung im Spätprogramm sowie am DO und SO).  

So, und morgen auf's Bike ...


----------



## greyscale (5. Februar 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> [...],Offizieller' Treff-Termin von ,Buhl' morgen um 13:00 Uhr (!) - nicht 13:30 - an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm)!
> 
> Und die OLRRF um 13:30 Uhr ... ???
> [...]



Total idiotische Regelung...

Die Volksfront von Judäa vs. die Judäische Volksfront?

g.


----------



## Suse (6. Februar 2006)

greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> Total idiotische Regelung...
> 
> Die Volksfront von Judäa vs. die Judäische Volksfront?
> 
> g.



Also ehrlich, weiß gar nicht, was du hast... ist doch sehr sinnvoll... nicht das es zu irgendeiner Vermischung kommt oder womöglich zu viele Biker auf einmal unterwegs sind  ...
Oder wozu ist das gut? Ich dachte, wollen doch eigentlich nur alle Rad fahren. Und wenn man "es" gerne in einer Gruppe macht , dann könnten sich doch mal alle gleichzeitig treffen. Vielleicht erstmal zum Üben an unterschiedlichen Orten  und dann die Woche drauf alle an der Schleuse.

Und ich gehe jetzt lieber ins Bett statt das mir noch weitere tolle Ideen in den Sinn kommen...


----------



## Mutti (10. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Wir machen ,es' mal wieder in der Gruppe: Sonntag, 13:30 Uhr (!), Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm), OL (Oldb.)! 

 

... aber morgen erstmal zum Boßeln nach Varel!


----------



## OssiFriese (11. Februar 2006)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich bin am Sonntag dabei, egal was für'n Wetter.

Also bis Sonntag

Gruss
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (18. Februar 2006)

Moin zusammen!

kurze, brandaktuelle Info: MTB- / Cross-Treffs morgen, Sonntag, 19. Februar:

a) 13:00 Uhr um Timo von Buhl-Bikes an der Schleuse - für alle "Herzkranken"!    

b) 13:30 Uhr mit den OLRRF, ebenfalls an der Schleuse (Brücke Niedersachsendamm)!  

Viel Spasssssssssssss!


----------



## greyscale (18. Februar 2006)

Zweigliedriges Schulsystem?

g.


----------



## icefeger (3. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier in dem Forum und habe mit Begeisterung gelesen das sich in der Huntestadt doch etwas tut  
Ich wohne im südlichsten Teil von Oldenburg, quasi direkt neben Eurer "Hausstrecke" (Truppenübungsplatz) bzw in die Osenberge ist es von hier (Krusenbusch) auch nicht weit 
Wollte mal anfragen wann den wieder eine Tour (lockere Sonntags Ausfahrt) Eurerseits geplant ist und ob man sich dort anschließen kann.

Einen schönen Tag noch
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## greyscale (5. März 2006)

icefeger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> bin neu hier in dem Forum und habe mit Begeisterung gelesen das sich in der Huntestadt doch etwas tut
> Ich wohne im südlichsten Teil von Oldenburg, quasi direkt neben Eurer "Hausstrecke" (Truppenübungsplatz) bzw in die Osenberge ist es von hier (Krusenbusch) auch nicht weit
> Wollte mal anfragen wann den wieder eine Tour (lockere Sonntags Ausfahrt) Eurerseits geplant ist und ob man sich dort anschließen kann.
> ...



Moin erstmal,

es kommt ein bißchen darauf an, was du unter "lockere Ausfahrt" verstehst:

-"locker": So, 13:30 Uhr ab KK-Schleuse
-"lockerer": So, 13:00 Uhr ab KK-Schleuse

Guck's dir einfach an.

Edith meint: Es gibt auch noch die Option "sportlich":

-Sa, 13:00 Uhr ab KK-Schleuse

g.


----------



## icefeger (5. März 2006)

> Moin erstmal,
> 
> es kommt ein bißchen darauf an, was du unter "lockere Ausfahrt" verstehst:
> 
> ...



also ich denke mir das es wohl besser wäre wenn ich mich der lockereren Tour anschließen würde  
Bin noch SEHR frisch in diesem Hobby. Mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es am 12.
THX für die Info

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jufr_han (6. März 2006)

Hallo Ihr Oldenburger,

was ist denn aus der Idee mit dem Bikertreffen geworden?? Ich war lange nicht mehr online. Habe mir einen neuen Job gesucht. Leider habe ich es noch nicht wieder zurück nach Oldenburg geschafft.... . Meldet Euch bitte einmal wieder zu diesem Thema! Was haltet Ihr von Ostern????

Grüsse aus Hannover vom Oldenburger Jürgen


----------



## Krischan (7. März 2006)

Schließe mich an.


----------



## Mutti (24. März 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Oooooooohauaha,  da  fah'n wir mit, oder?!  

Btw, schöne Grüße an die Malle- und Traningslager-Fraktionen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. März 2006)

Moinsen an alle...

Also ich werde die Barmer Tour nicht mitmachen können. Aber ich werde an euch denken.
Aber Sonntag da bin ich dabei...
Es ist Fahrradbörse in der Weser-Ems-Halle..

Ansonsten können wir ja sicher bald mal wieder Mittwochs abends fahren....

Schönes Wochenende!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (30. März 2006)

Also zur Radbörse und den vier Euronen sag' ich mal nix.

Die OLRRFler haben auch den Sommer über einen Geländetermin gesetzt. Also, wer möchte, bitte...

Bruno in S. hat übrigens jetzt auch länger auf.

g.


----------



## greyscale (10. April 2006)

Moin Folks,

habe ich das richtig gesehen oder sind im Sandkruger Revier einige Anfahrten neu markiert worden? Die (nicht immer leicht zu findende) lange, östliche Anfahrt zur Achterbahn - bei mir als "Thors Zwillinge" hinterlegt - hat seit neuestem mind. zwei fette rosa Ankündigungspfeile...

Außerdem stehen da Nummern dran. Gibt es ein System?

Wer war's?

g.


----------



## Affinis (14. April 2006)

Hallo,

bin quasi neu im MTB Sport und würde gerne mal wissen wo man hier in der Umgebung am besten so trainieren kann


Danke +Greets 
Affinis


----------



## Suse (19. April 2006)

Zum richtig MTB fahren fehlen hier eindeutig die Mountains, aber am besten trainieren kann man wohl in Sandkrug, genauer im Barneführer Holz. 
(oder an der Huntebrücke *g*)

Zur besseren Orientierung kann man sich am besten einem der verschiedenen Treffs anschließen... oder hier nach Mitfahrern suchen!

Gruss, Suse


----------



## Mutti (19. April 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Hoffe, Ihr hattet alle äußerst geniale Ostertage auf dem Bike, insbesondere unsere wilde Feldbergfraktion! Hey, wie war's in FFM?  Das ,Demo' gut den Hügel hochbekommen?  (Bei mir lief ... besser: läuft seit letzten DO auf dem Bike - verletzungstechnisch - leider gar nix!  Wird sich aber bald wieder gegeben haben, weil's glücklicherweise recht harmlos ist.  )

@Affinis: Muss Suse beipflichten.  Du hast jetzt eigentlich nur drei Möglichkeiten: a) schnell auf ein Crossbike umsteigen (Suse nennt Dir gern die risiegen Vorteile ... nicht wahr, Sabeth?), was dann natürlich heißt: im Sommer ausschließlich auf die Straße   ; b) aus Oldenburg wegziehen, in ein geologisch ,wertvolleres' Gebiet   ; c) Dich unseren Bike-Treffs bzw. dem ein onder anderen Unentwegten anschließen ... und hoffen, dass Du das aushalten kannst!  
Be surprised ... 

,Offiziell' getroffen wird sich zur Zeit immer Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl (Bitte nicht dem Eintrag auf der Homepage glauben, denn der ist alt!) und Sonntags mit den OLRRFlern um 13:30 Uhr an der Schleuse (Küstenkanal, Niedersachsendamm). Also, ...
@greyscale: ,Thors Zwillinge' mit fetten rosa Ankündigungspfeilen ... oooohaaaa, wo's da wohl hingeht!  Hmmm, wohl doch nicht auf einen Trail wie am Bornhorster ...  

N8


----------



## Affinis (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin letzten Sonntag mal Kreyenbrück-Bümmerstede-Sandkrug-Wardenburg gefahren halt mehr oder weniger nur Straße, aber ich muß ja eh erst mal meine Grundlagenausdauer züchten.
Hab da auch mal nen kurzen Abstecher auf den Standortübungsplatz gemacht aber nur kurz so ohen Karte war es mir etwas wage 
Dei hab ich mir aber am Montag gleich besorgt hat halt auch mal was für sich Soldat zu sein 
Wird schon gerne mal mitfahren bei euch aber wie gesagt muß erst mal Grundlage schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (21. April 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> ,Offiziell' getroffen wird sich zur Zeit immer Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl (Bitte nicht dem Eintrag auf der Homepage glauben, denn der ist alt!) und Sonntags mit den OLRRFlern um 13:30 Uhr an der Schleuse (Küstenkanal, Niedersachsendamm). Also, ...
> @greyscale: ,Thors Zwillinge' mit fetten rosa Ankündigungspfeilen ... oooohaaaa, wo's da wohl hingeht!  Hmmm, wohl doch nicht auf einen Trail wie am Bornhorster ...



Lieber Mutti,

ich wollte gerade fragen, ob du während deines Krakenlager zuviel über Gehcycling.de (oder so ähnlich) gesurft bist...

@Affinis: Da bist du auf deiner Straßen-Tour eigentlich mitten durch die interessantesten Ecken (geländetechnisch gesehen) hier in der Gegend gefahren. Nur sieht man von der Straße aus nix davon. Fahre zwischen Wardenburg und Sandkrug einfach hinterm Huntedeich rechts. Damit findest du zumindest automatisch den "Huntetrail". Der Truppenübungsplatz ist eher uninteressant, aber wem sage ich das.

Grundlage mit dem Mounty? Geht das eigentlich?

g.


----------



## Affinis (22. April 2006)

greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> @Affinis: Da bist du auf deiner Straßen-Tour eigentlich mitten durch die interessantesten Ecken (geländetechnisch gesehen) hier in der Gegend gefahren. Nur sieht man von der Straße aus nix davon. Fahre zwischen Wardenburg und Sandkrug einfach hinterm Huntedeich rechts. Damit findest du zumindest automatisch den "Huntetrail". Der Truppenübungsplatz ist eher uninteressant, aber wem sage ich das.
> 
> Grundlage mit dem Mounty? Geht das eigentlich?
> 
> g.



Hmmm, keine Ahnung ob das geht bin halt noch neu auf dem Gebiet und hab auch nur das eine Rad 
Vielleicht kannst du mich ja mal mitnehmen und mir die interessanten Ecken zeigen, vorrausgesetzt du nimmst auch mal ne etwas ruhigere Tour in Kauf

Gruß
Affinis


----------



## OssiFriese (22. April 2006)

Hi Affinis,

wenn Du Montag nix bestimmtes vorhast, können wir uns ja in Kreyenbrück bei der Schleuse um 18:00 Uhr treffen.
Ich fahre auf jedenfall durch Sandkrug, egal was für ein Wetter. Falls Du mitkommst ist Dein Tempo vorgabe.

Also schon mal bis Montag.

Gruss an alle
OssiFriese


----------



## OssiFriese (22. April 2006)

An Alle,

habe den Name meiner Webadresse geändert.
Lautet jetzt http://www.oldenbiker.de

Viel Spass beim surfen.

Gruss OssiFriese


----------



## Affinis (22. April 2006)

OssiFriese schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Affinis,
> 
> wenn Du Montag nix bestimmtes vorhast, können wir uns ja in Kreyenbrück bei der Schleuse um 18:00 Uhr treffen.
> Ich fahre auf jedenfall durch Sandkrug, egal was für ein Wetter. Falls Du mitkommst ist Dein Tempo vorgabe.
> ...





Hi,

da bin doch auf jeden Fall dabei, cool.
Dann werd ich mich mal anstrengen das es dir nicht zu langweilig wird 
HAb gelesen das du ja auch wie ich ein 2m Mann bist ( O.K. 1,98m), allerdings bringe ich es Momentan noch auf über 110kg 
Marathon finde ich auch interessant, da hätt ich ja gleich den richtigen zum Ausfragen ..

Bis Montag also..

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## rieol (24. April 2006)

moin jungs,

da bin ich doch auch dabei   also bis heute abend an der schleuse.

gruß,
michael


----------



## rieol (24. April 2006)

rieol schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs,
> 
> da bin ich doch auch dabei   also bis heute abend an der schleuse.
> 
> ...




da ich noch am arbeiten bin und auch noch ein weilchen brauche, weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich es ganz pünktlich schaffe  .
bitte wartet bis um kurz nach sechs, ich beeile mich soweit es geht. falls ich um 18.10 nicht da bin, fahrt einfach los.

hoffentlich bis gleich

michael


----------



## Theo:-) (8. Mai 2006)

Moin Moin,
@Mutti: Letztes Jahr sagtest du was von einer Oldenburg, Sandkrug, Alhorn, Cloppenburg Tour....so ich bin soweit das ich diese ca.100km fahren kann...also wann bist du soweit und wann hast du mal zeit für stunden auf den Bike?
@All: wer wäre nochdabei...mit nicht alle 15minuten Pause?

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Mutti (12. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen! Hallo Theo!

Ich bin natürlich (fast) immer für zügige Langdistanzen zu haben! Gerne auch schon an diesem WE. 

Nur, hmmm, die Wettervorhersagen für morgen sehen ja nun nicht so wirklich prinkelnd aus ...  
... aber am Sonntag könnte man doch glatt das angekündigte Zwischhoch nutzen, oder? 

Ist außerdem gut möglich das sich dann auch wieder einige "Bikers" um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse treffen, diese aber wohl eher auf eine kurze, lockere Runde. Und um 13:30 kommen dort sowieso die OLRRFler zusammen. Hmmm, also, macht 'nen Vorschlag, Marthonisti! 

@Jürgen: Dötlingen war doch schon immer Dein Ziel, oder? 

(Übrigens, eine original Sandkruger Grill-Session ist nach einer solchen Tour doch wohl definitiv obligatorisch, oder?  )

Am darauf folgenden SO wird es bestimmt nix mit einer langen Geländerunde:  am 21sten steht nämlich die nunmehr dritte RTF des Oldenburger RSC auf'm Programm (Btw, gestartet wird zwischen 09:00 und 10:00 Uhr ab Sporthalle Flötenteich - über wahlweise 150, 115, 75, 50 oder ... äääh, ja?! ... 25 km!)
 

@affinis: Was hat das ,Radhaus' zu deren Vorbau-Schaftrohr-Experiment gesagt?  Hast Du schon den Staatsanwalt verständigt?


----------



## Affinis (13. Mai 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @affinis: Was hat das ,Radhaus' zu deren Vorbau-Schaftrohr-Experiment gesagt?  Hast Du schon den Staatsanwalt verständigt?



Hallo Mutti,

wir stehn in Verhandlungen, im Zweifel gehe ich durch alle Instanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (13. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Also, morgen erstmal alle um 13:30 Uhr an der ,Schleuse' ... d.h. für Kurz-, Mittel- und LangdistanzfahrerInnen ... oder so?!  

Wir seh'n uns!  

Auch das Wetter soll's ja wohl bringen ...


----------



## Mutti (20. Mai 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Tja, nach Rücksprache mit einigen unentwegten ,Stollengängern' haben wir mal so angedacht, morgen um 13:30 Uhr ... obwohl, bei dem Wetter ... na ja, ,angedacht' halt .. also, 13:30 Uhr auf der Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm) ... es sei denn, es regnet Hunde und Katzen (Btw, woher kommt der Spruch eigentlich .... gleich mal googlen!?) 

So, also ggf. bis morgen ... bleibt dann ja auch noch genug Zeit, vorher die OLer RTF zu fahren ... na ja ... fast.


----------



## gloryisforever (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute!  
Ich werde nächsten Monat in den Norden ziehen!
Habe in Jade nen super job bekommen!
Ich hab nur ein bisschen Angst das man da oben nicht biken kann!?
Is das so, oder täusche ich mich?
Wohne noch im Ruhrgebiet und hier geht bike technisch einiges!

Vielleicht hat auch jemand von euch nen tip wo ich ne günstige wohnung bekomme???!!!! WG wäre auch super!!!

Meldet euch!!

der basti


----------



## Affinis (23. Mai 2006)

So Verhandlungen sind beendet, der Händler nimmt das Bike zurück und ich bin in ein paar Tagen Besitzer eines GT "Zaskar Pro" `06.

Falls es bis nächste Woche da ist bin ich Mittwoch wieder dabei letzte Woche ging leider nich war auf nem Lehrgang 

Greets
Affinis


----------



## gloryisforever (24. Mai 2006)

Naja, werde nicht weiter stören...


----------



## Suse (24. Mai 2006)

@gloryisforever

Nein, bestimmt nicht  
...ansonsten gibt es hier sicherlich etwas Gelände zum fahren. Um Jade rum kenn ich zwar nicht ganz so viel (ausser "Weites Land und Meer"...), aber sonst südlich von Oldenburg, der Klassiker ist und bleibt Sandkrug (Barneführer Holz).
Allerdings musst Du dich von Höhenmetern verabschieden, die gibt es dann nur noch im Urlaub. Im Barneführer Holz ist der höchste Berg knapp 30m hoch...

Wenn du hier bist, komm einfach mal Mittwochabend zu Buhl Bikes in Oldenburg, da wird fein gefahren und man lernt ein paar Leute kennen, wenn man Glück hat auch noch nette...

@all

... und in 2 Wochen habe ich meine Examensarbeit abgegeben und mein MTB wieder fit (Schließlich will ich Pfingstsonntag in Buchholz MTB-Rennen fahren... saß aber seit Oktober nicht mehr drauf auf dem Ding... ). Jedenfalls komme ich dann auch wieder mal Mittwochs abend (zum MTB fahren, was soll die Frage?!   )

Bis dann, die Suse


----------



## greyscale (24. Mai 2006)

@glory...:

Jade ist ein Dorf von ~300 Einwohnern, WGs werden die gar nicht kennen und tot möchte ich da nicht überm... egal.

Wenn du da einen Job hast würde ich mich nach einem nördlichen Vorort von OL (Rastede, Loy, Metjendorf, OL-Ofenerdiek) orientieren, damit läge Jade noch in Fahrrad-Distanz (~25 km).

Rastede/Loy hätte radeltechnisch den Vorteil, dass es aufgrund des kleinsten Mittelgebirges Deutschlands (Geestrandrücken) sogar ein paar Höhenmeter vorzuweisen hat (Loyerberg und so). Aber so richtig nette Mounty-Strecken fallen mir da auch nicht ein.

Wie Suse ("Für 'ne Frau ganz gut" -> Frau beliebt zu untertreiben ) schreibt, südlich von OL gibt es sogar relativ viel fahrbares Gelände, okay, nicht eben höhenmeterlastig.

Ansonsten komm hoch und kauf' dir 'nen Renner...

g,


----------



## OssiFriese (4. Juni 2006)

Moinsen und frohe Pfingsten zusammen,

will Pfingstmontag 'n bißchen durch Sandkrug touren. Wer will, um 12:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## bexxx (11. Juni 2006)

Ahoi,

fährt heute jemand um 13:00 Uhr trotz der WM? Ein Platz für eine Landes-Flagge wird man am MTB ja wohl noch finden 

Bis nachher,
bexxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## &Söhne (11. Juni 2006)

Hallo KSB/OL!
Habe mir die Bilder von der Veranstaltung in Sandkrug angeschaut, es sind schöne Bilder und möchte einen Dank an euch richten. 
Kann nur hoffen, dass noch einige folgen werden.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Mutti (12. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@bexxx: Ja, ich bin gefahren, um 13:30 Uhr ab Schleuse! Habe allerdings vorher keinen Blick mehr ins Web geworfen.  Btw, wo seid Ihr, OLRRFler GeländepilotInnen???   

@&Söhne: Danke.  Weitere Bilder folgen bestimmt. Nächster ,großer' Fototermin: 12h-Rennen von Buchholz.  

Dicke Grüße

P.S.: Mittwoch? Fussball in Dortmund!  Regen und Gewitter in Oldenburg?!  MTB-Treff!? Kurze Runde oder alternativer Termin?  Na ja, erstmal morgen Abend ins Auge fassen ...


----------



## bexxx (22. Juni 2006)

Ahoi,

hat jemand Lust in Daun beim VukanBike Festival mitzufahren? Ich denke ich muss dahin .

Mehr Infos unter http://www.vulkanbike.de

Kann man die Marathonstrecke 85km, 1600 Hm wohl als Anfänger durchhalten? Wenn man jetzt noch 3x die Woche auf MTB und Rennrad trainiert? Sollte man noch ein paar Mal in den Harz oder das Rothaargebirge fahren um mal Anstiege zu testen? Was für Strecken könnt Ihr da empfehen?

Das Festival wird sicher ne ordentliche Party! 

Bis Sonntag,
bexxx


----------



## &Söhne (22. Juni 2006)

ahoi bexxx,

du solltest keinen gedanken mehr daran verschwenden, die 85km mit 1600hm, als anfänger fahren zu wollen.
Versuch es lieber mit der kurzstrecke über 50km mit 954hm,
aber auch nur dann, wenn du bis zum september regelmäßig trainieren kannst.
teile dir deine kräfte gut ein, genieße und hab spass.

mfg


----------



## Mutti (22. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@Oldenbürger und OssiFriese: Näheres zum Samstag (nur für den Fall) erfahrt Ihr hier unter ,Events'!

@all: Am kommenden Sonntag sind zwei Bike-KumpanInnen ... ähhh, gibt's das Wort?   ... aus Aachen zu Gast bei uns in OL. Wollen daher eine äußerst repräsentative Runde mit entsprechend vielen Highlights drehen.  Start ist um 13:00 (NICHT 13:30 Uhr!!!) auf der Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm). Angedacht ist eine eher lange Tour bis in die Ecke um Dötlingen und Wildeshausen; haben gestern aber auch über die Möglichkeit des Rundensplittings für Fans kürzerer Strecken gesprochen ...  ... was Jörg bestimmt gern in die Hand nimmt, oder?  

@theo: Was ist denn nun? Tstststs ...  

@bexx: Du hast mit unserer Tour am kommenden Sonntag nicht nur die Möglichkeit eine schöne ausgedehnt Geländerunde zu drehen, sondern auch einige mehr oder minder aktive Marathonisti bzw. Harz-, Eifel- und Vulkanbike-Veteranen zu treffen. Wollt' ich nur drauf hingewiesen haben ...   ... aber bitte ohne Landesflagge, ja!  

@greyscale: Komm' in's Geeeeläääääändeeeee! 

Also, überübermorgen um 13:00 ...


----------



## bexxx (24. Juni 2006)

@Mutti:

da ich ja Mittwoch vorzeitig zurück musste, werde ich natürlich Sonntag die komplette Strecke mitfahren. Wäre nicht gut, wenn ich diese Woche nicht auf meine Kilometer komme. Gestern konnte ich auch schon kein Rennrad fahren, ... und heute ist erstmal der "Bauch-Spezial-Kurs" (Bier-Fussball-Grillen) dran.

Geht die Strecke zufällig an der Achterbahn vorbei? Ich war jetzt schon mehrmals erfolglos auf der Suche danach 

Ja, wäre prima, wenn Ihr mir ein bischen mehr vom Eifel Marathon erzählen könntet. Vielleicht komme ich ja dann zu der Entscheidung ob der halbe oder der ganze wird.

Bis morgen, 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse,
bexxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (26. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@bexxx: Vielleicht können wir ja die anderen GeländepilotInnen am kommenden Mittwoch mal wieder für eine Tour zu besagter Location begeistern.  (... dann aber nicht schon wieder "vorzeitig zurück", ja?!  )

@all: Schlage vor, Mittwoch u.a. zur ,Achterbahn' zu düsen (natürlich wie immer um 18:00 Uhr ab ,Buhl Bikes')!  

Bis denne ...

P.S. @ Oldenbürger: Gewonnen! Sieger! Schnellstes Team!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juni 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Schlage vor, Mittwoch u.a. zur ,Achterbahn' zu düsen (natürlich wie immer um 18:00 Uhr ab ,Buhl Bikes')!



Hallo an alle OldenburgerInnen.... und natürlich die drum herum wohnen!  

Mittwoch ist kein Fußball und das Wetter wird gut. Da sollten doch mal wieder alle auf das Bike steigen.....
Treffpunkt wie immer bei Buhl Bikes....

Also sagt allen Bescheid, 15 Personen sollten wir doch wohl werden... 

Ihr könnt Euch auch bei Last Minute Biking eintragen. Ich habe dort einen Eintrag vorgenommen.

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## Mutti (26. Juni 2006)

... schon passiert!


----------



## bexxx (28. Juni 2006)

@Mutti: diesmal wird es wirklich kein vorzeitiger Abbruch, sondern leider eine komplette Absage ;(. Bin Sonntag wieder dabei, vielleicht hat dann ja auch jemand Lust auf eine längere Tour.

Gut dass Du mich beraten hast, den Marathon zu probieren. Jetzt muss ich nur noch km in die Beine bekommen. 

Hätte jemand Interesse im Sauerland oder Harz an einem der nächsten Wochenenden zu fahren?

Viel Spass heute!
bexxx


----------



## Mutti (29. Juni 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Suse und ich wollen den heutigen Donnerstag mit einem kleinen Umtrunk ausklingen lassen, und täten uns freuen, wenn Ihr dabei sein würdet. Treffpunkt: 21:00 Uhr (d.h. natürlich erst nach dem Training   ) vor - bzw. später im - Erdinger Keller zum Pikantus-Testen ... nachdem wir in letzter Zeit so viel von dem guten Zeug geredet und geschwärmt haben. 

Vorsicht, die Wirkung ist erfahrungsgemäß so oder ähnlich:







 

(Ich denke, es wird trotzdem noch die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, über den Harz oder ähnlich verführerische Locations ausreichend lang zu reden!  )

... wir haben zwar alternativ auch an den Stattstrand gedacht, aber da warten wir mal lieber wärmere Temperaturen ab, oder? 

Btw, Lars Heinemann von OEINS hat offenbar einen Beitrag über BMX in OL gemacht. Ist schon gestern im TV-Magazin ,SPORT In Team' ausgestrahlt worden, ohne das ich den Beitrag allerdings gesehen hätte. Aber das schöne an unserem Bürgermedium sind ja die vielen Wiederholungen.  Also, können wir doch glatt heute  oder am Sonntag nochmal ,reinschauen' (Programm).


----------



## biker06 (30. Juni 2006)

hallo ihr sportsfreunde vom mittwochsbiken...
ich wollt mal gerne wissen wo sich jetzt die bilder der letzten tour (28.06.06) befinden? Hab erst eins gefunden (îs.o.î)...
danke schon mal im vorraus ...
mfg Lukas


----------



## Mutti (1. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Prachtwetter, was?!  

Deshalb auch morgen wieder: MTB-Treff um 13:00 Uhr auf der Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm) - siehe LMB!

Btw, Lust auf Mittelgebirge? Wir (Einsteiger bis alte Hasen) planen nämlich seit unserem ,Weizen-Treff' am vergangenen DO - endlich mal wieder - ein MTB-Spaß- und Touren-Wochenende im HARZ. Angedachter Termin: 14. und 15. Juli.
Nun natürlich zunächst die Frage '@all': Wer noch hat Lust und Zeit? (PM!)  

@biker06: Was die Bilder betrifft, die werde ich wohl erst in der kommende Woche nach und nach uploaden können, dann aber voraussichtlich gleich zusammen mit einigen Aufnahmen vom 4-8-12-h-Race in Buchholz.


----------



## biker06 (1. Juli 2006)

danke....
kein wunder das ich da nicht fündig geworden bin...
finde ich die bilder dann unter fotos mutti?
schick mir am besten den link...
bis mittwoch         LuKaS


----------



## OssiFriese (2. Juli 2006)

Moinsen zusammen,

das mit dem Harz-Wochenende klingt gut. Ich wär mit dabei.

Gruß
OssiFriese


----------



## bexxx (2. Juli 2006)

Ahoi, 

es handelt sich um das Wochenende vom 15. - 16. Juli, also Samstag und Sonntag. Mutti hat leider noch keine 111 Jahre Kalender-Erfahrung 

bexxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (3. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Bleibt zu erwähnen, dass der Eintrag von Bexxx eine Bitte von ,Mutti' war .... 

@bexx: Ach weißt Du, in meinem Alter zählt man die Tage nicht mehr so genau ...  

Tja, sorry, in den Harz soll es ,natürlich' am Samstag und Sonntag gehen! Weiteres dazu am Mittwoch gern auch ,live' nach der MTB-Runde.

@biker06: Nee, das Album unter ,Mutti' ist leider belegt, seit der Speicherplatzreform im IBC. Guckst dann am besten bei(m) ksb/ol. Ich posten aber auch noch einen entsprechenden Link.  

Ansonsten, bis Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr bei ,Buhl' ...


----------



## biker06 (3. Juli 2006)

hi!
Ok danke...
Bis mittwoch dann...
biker 06 (lukas)


----------



## biker06 (7. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute!
Ich hab da mal ne Frage...

Wir sind vorvorletztes mal und vorvorvorletztes mal also vor 2 und 3 wochen an eine schule oder so langgekommen ,wo so ne runde bank auf dem hof war ,die so mit ner rundung in den boden ging,wo auch ein kleiner skatepark war...kann mir vllt jem. sagen welche schule das ist oder wie das da heißt ? 
danke ....
LuKaS


----------



## Theo:-) (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
auch wenn ich bei der tour nicht dabei war....ich denke du meinst du schule in kreyenbrück. direkt "neben" (hinter/vor) der städtische kliniken.
ich meine die zufahrt zu der schule ist ist über die klingenbergstraße dann in die brandenburger straße.

BITTE
Thorsten


P.S mein mounty fährt wieder....HURRA


----------



## biker06 (8. Juli 2006)

Danke ... 
Mein Vater meint auch das das dort ist, also werd ich da mal vorbeischaun!
Bis demnächst Lukas


----------



## Mutti (8. Juli 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:
			
		

> P.S mein mounty fährt wieder....HURRA


Hey, toll ... und wann sehen wir Dich mal wieder fahren?  

@LuKas: Jo, das dürfte die Location sein!  

Btw, ein paar Impressionen vom vorletzten Mittwochstreff sind online!  


Und morgen geht's wieder um 13:00 Uhr ab Schleuse auf Sonntagstour ...


----------



## knobi85 (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

hab Theo letztens in Sandkrug getroffen er hat mir von dieser Seite berichtet, die Seite ist echt cool.

Ja also ich ich bin Anfänger was MTB fahren angeht, aber dennoch nicht gerade unsportlich. 
Wie sind die Anforderungen um bei Euch mitfahren zu können, meine Ausrüstung ist auch noch nicht die beste, habe halt ein Exte MTB mit guten Komponenten, und ein Helm. Aber so Trikot usw. fehlt mir noch.
Um eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen. 
Danke im voraus auch an @Theo für den Tipp!


----------



## KSB/OL (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

@knobi85: Also, mach Dir um Deine Ausrüstung jetzt noch keine Sorgen. Ich sage wohl nix verkehrtes, wenn ich behaupte, dass man bei diesem Wetter durchaus mal auf Funktionskleidung verzichten kann. Und unsere Runde hier am Mittwoch ist absolut einsteigertauglich, zumal, wenn man ein solides Bike und einen Helm dabei hat. Komm doch morgen um 18:00 Uhr einfach mit ...

 

... obwohl, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob nach einem Wochenende im Harz, in Winterberg und in den - ja, auch dort - Dammer Bergen noch allzu viele MTBler in Oldenburg übrig sind.   Nee, ja, Scherz ... 

@theo: Aha, heimlich ,unnerwegens' ...  

Grüße, Mutti


----------



## Mutti (18. Juli 2006)

Wunderschönen, guten Abend! 

Zwei Infos auf Wunsch ... und überhaupt zum rechtzeitigen ,vormerken' und ,andenken':

a) Die ,Teuto-Tour' findet in diesem Jahr am Sonntag, den 3. September statt.

b) Die "Wadenkneifer-CTF" vom TuS Engter folgt dann 3 Wochen später, am   24. September, was wiederum und gewohntermaßen ein Sonntag ist.  (Ein paar Fotos von der Engteraner CTF 2005 gibt's außerdem hier!)

Und an dieser Stelle auch noch eine Frage @all: Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist doch schon mal jemand aus ,unserem Klüngel' den MTB-Marathon in Bad Pyrmont gefahren, oder? Meinung(en)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OssiFriese (19. Juli 2006)

Moinsen zusammen,

komme leider erst nächste Woche wieder zum biken.

@Mutti:
Habe mich zur Teuto-Tour angemeldet. Kann ich wenigstens 1 Rennen fahren.
Vielleicht fahren ich auch noch bei der Wadenkneifer CTF mit.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## knobi85 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

das hört sich gut an, werde auf jeden Fall mal mitfahren. 
Wie lange fahrt ihr mittwochs denn immer.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## Mutti (19. Juli 2006)

@knobi85: Unterschiedlich; heute waren es mit 8 BikerInnen knapp drei Stunden, bei fast 50 km (klassische Runde außerdem: ... - Hunte - Lethe - Bümmerstede - Sandkrug - Huntetrails - Gierenberg - Achterbahn - Sandkrug - Drielake - Osternburg - ...). Länger wird's Mittwochs eigentlich nie, dafür geht's aber durchaus kürzer (sowohl zeitlich, als auch von der Distanz her, zumal wenn ,gesplittet' wird).

Also, bis denne ...


----------



## Jan-Ole (20. Juli 2006)

So, jetzt komme ich auch mal dazu mich zu melden. Also ich würde auch sehr gerne mal mitfahren mittwochs. Bin zwar nicht so extrem im Training und technisch auch noch im "Aufrüstungsprozess", aber ich denke ich geselle mich dann einfach mal dazu, so 30 bis 40 km sollten kein Problem sein. ;-) Im Moment habe ich allerdings passend zum Wetter ne Erkältung und sitze in der Uni-Bib zum Lernen... Mal sehen wann es dann klappt!

Naja, man sieht sich dann ja bald mal. Ich kann dann einfach vorbeikommen, ja?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juli 2006)

Jan-Ole schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, man sieht sich dann ja bald mal. Ich kann dann einfach vorbeikommen, ja?




Ja, einfach vorbeikommen. Mittwochs, 18.00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße.
Helm und gute Laune nicht vergessen.....

MfG, Oldenbürger


----------



## Mutti (20. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

@Jan-Ole: Klar, wie unser ,Oldenbürger'  schon meinte, komm einfach vorbei ... und bis dahin natürlich gute Besserung!  

@all: Habe just von Jens Lange vom RSC OL erfahren, dass das diesjährige MTB-/Cross-Rennen in Sandkrug (WE-Cup) für Sonntag, den 29. Oktober 2006 angesetzt worden ist.

@OssiFriese: Hey, also noch 'nen ,Rennen' für Dich!  

Übrigens, am 2. September finden in Bissendorf (im Teuto, direkt an der A30, kurz hinter Osnabrück, 130 km von OL) die Bezirksmeisterschaften MTB für Weser-Ems statt (BDR, Lizenz & Hobby)! Also, mit der CTF am Sonntag gibt's da ein volles Teuto-Weekend ...

Und hier vor Ort geht's natürlich an diesem Sonntag tourentechnisch weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (21. Juli 2006)

> @theo: Aha, heimlich ,unnerwegens' ...


@ Mutti:JA  Aber zur beruhigung besser bin ich nicht geworden  

Der Job zwingt mich flexibel zu sein ...das heist 1 Stunde luft, rauf auf Rad.
Habe daher nur 5 mal eine Strecke über 100km geschafft (nun hm brauchen wir ja nicht erwähnen...wie immer 0 ).
Werde versuchen mal wieder Mittwochs oder Sonntags dabei zu sein. 
Weis gar nicht mehr wie es ist in einer Gruppe zu fahren und das Bier danach....  
Also, ich denke wir sehen uns.
P.S. Aber wie Ihr merkt es reicht noch Fremde auf euch aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Mutti (24. Juli 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:
			
		

> Habe daher nur 5 mal eine Strecke über 100km geschafft (nun hm brauchen wir ja nicht erwähnen...wie immer 0 ).


@Theo: Null Hm? Oooogottogottogott, wo fährst Du denn? Emden?  

Wir schaffen da dann doch deutlich mehr, vor allem Sonntags ...  

... aber nun kommt ja erstmal wieder der Mittwochstreff. 


Und, bist dabei?


Bis denne ...


----------



## Kairo (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo an den MTB-Treff Oldenburg,

ich war ja gestern das erste Mal dabei und ich muss sagen, es hat mir sehr gefallen. Da habt ihr euch aber was eingehandelt, ich komme wieder!  

Bis nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## zedd33 (29. Juli 2006)

moin moin 

an dieser Stelle erstmal ein Hallo an alle aus der Mittwochstruppe und die Sonntagsfahrer hÃ¶hÃ¶. FÃ¼r alle die nicht wissen wer ich bin, bin der "Kurze" mit dem roten "Speiseeis". Auf Deutsch der Lange oder Christian. So nun zum wesentlichen. Nachdem ich mich letzte Woche mit Mutti kurzgeschlossen habe zwecks Ausflug in den Harz, nun hier Ã¶ffentlich fÃ¼r Alle. Meine Wenigkeit und ein paar VerrÃ¼ckte aus Bremen treffen sich jeden ersten Sonntag im Monat um eine kleine Tour in den Harz zu starten. Lade dazu alle die Bock haben mit ein. Start der Tour ist immer um 7:50 Uhr am Haupbahnhof Bremen. Gebe zu ist mitten in der Nacht  aber die Touren lohnen sich, kÃ¶nnt Ihr mir glauben. Haben einen Tourguide aus Hannover mit dabei und der kennt den Harz wie seine Westentasche . Wenn das Wetter noch so mitspielt, ist auch (Nackt)baden in einer der vielen Stauseen und Talsperren mit eingebaut. Kann nur sagen janz schÃ¶n kalt das ganze . Willkommen sind alle ob MÃ¤nnlein oder Weiblein egal, man sollte nur ne Menge Spass mitbringen. NÃ¤chste Tour startet am 6.8. ab Bremen. Zugverbindung nach Bad Harzburg oder Goslar ist auch kein Problem. Touren werden so gelegt das immer wieder ein Anschluss nach Hause besteht. Fahren immer mit dem Niedersachsenticket was fÃ¼r 5 Personen gÃ¼ltig ist. Unkosten liegen im Bereich von max. 10â¬ pro Person, ich denke mal das ist ok. Schwerpunkt bei diesen Touren ist der Spass am Biken. StreckenlÃ¤nge zwischen 45-60km und 1000Hm je nach Teilnehmern, weil fahren auch AnfÃ¤nger bei uns mit. Geschafft hat es bis jetzt jeder....... auch ich und das als Kettenraucher so . Also Leutz macht Eure Bikes flott und ab auf in den Harz ........ 

so nun noch mal ein paar Fotos unserer Touren weil Spass muss sein......


in diesem Sinne der Lange 

PS: Meldungen von Teilnahmen fÃ¼r den 6.8. schreibt mir ne PN

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=13099

achso noch was vergessen hab demnÃ¤chst ist noch ein Bikepolospiel geplant, hab zwar keine Ahnung wie das funzen soll egal denke ich just for fun hÃ¶hÃ¶.
Und anschliessend grillen und ein kleiner Umtrunk  aber das ganze auch in Bremen. Ãbernachten ist machbar


----------



## dinosaur (30. Juli 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Habe just von Jens Lange vom RSC OL erfahren, dass das diesjährige MTB-/Cross-Rennen in Sandkrug (WE-Cup) für Sonntag, den 29. Oktober 2006 angesetzt worden ist.




Hallo Mutti,
kannst du dieser Quelle vielleicht auch die Termine der anderen Läufe des WEC entlocken, insbesondere den Termin des ersten Rennens in Engter?
Grüße aus Bremen
dino


----------



## Mutti (1. August 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@dinosaur: Die RSCler treiben sich zur Zeit noch in und um Assen herum. Werde es nach diesem Event aber gern versuchen. Ungeduldig, was?  

@zedd33: Danke für die reichhaltigen Infos!  Wir waren am vergangenen WE im Harz ... und es war, zumal bei optimalen Bedingungen, sowas von dermaßen genial ... das macht mächtig Laune auf mehr. Interesse ist also da, nicht nur bei mir. PMs folgen schnellstmöglich!  Und bis dahin keine unerlaubten Regentänze mehr aufführen, ja!?   

@all: Morgen, 18:00 h, Treff bei ,Buhl' ... wie immer!


----------



## Harz-Fan (1. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal horchen, ob hier vielleicht jemand Lust hätte mit zum Marathon nach Bad Pyrmont zu fahren. Der Termin ist der 2. September - es bleibt also noch genug Zeit sich noch ein wenig besser in Form zu bringen. Ich habe am Wochenende im Harz schon daran gefeilt. 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es am Mittwoch um 18.00 zu Buhl. Bis denne...


----------



## biker06 (3. August 2006)

hallo zusammen
ich bin wieder aus dem Urlaub wohl   zurück und schließe mich ab jetzt den touren wieder an... 
ich freu mich schon auf sonntag ... wie ich gelesen habe fahrt ihr ja oder?
bis dann LuKaS


----------



## zedd33 (3. August 2006)

Hi @ all

so wie schon angekündigt am 6.8. also diesen Sonntag Ausflug in den Harz. Der Zug von Oldenburg nach Bremen fährt um 7:10 Uhr von Gleis 7 Richtung Bremen, dort ist Treffpunkt mit dem Rest und Weiterfahrt in den Harz höhö. Hoffe das das mit meiner Truppe aus Bremen auch alles klappt. Noch hab ich keine Rückmeldung, denke mal das ich spätestens morgen Abend Bescheid bekomme. Dann melde ich mich nochmal hier.

bis denne der Lange


----------



## zedd33 (3. August 2006)

Hiho

ich nochmal :9

das ging schneller als erwartet mit meiner Truppe aus Bremen. So hier Zitat aus der soeben erhaltenen Mail.



> Goslar aussteigen und dann geht es los.
> 
> 
> Aber erstmal hallo und hey, Janis danke für die Tips.
> ...




so bis denne und kann nur hoffen das mehr als 1-2 Leute von hier mitkommen

der Lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSB/OL (11. August 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde,

ein weiterer ,naheliegender' MTB-Termin im September soll hier natürlich nicht unerwähnt bleiben: klick!
Scheint ja für ,Sandratten' gemacht ...  ... aber, hmmmm ...  

Na, erstmal am Sonntag wieder vor Ort auf's Bike ...  ... zum ,Strand- und Dünentraining' in Sandkrug?!  Oder zum ,Polospiel' auf eine spannende  Bremen-Nord-Runde?!   Oder ...   

So oder so, bis denne ...


----------



## Harz-Fan (12. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte anfragen, ob jemand Lust hat am kommenden Sonntag (13.08.) eine MTB-Runde zu drehen. Wir wollten uns um 13.00 Uhr wie üblich an der Schleuse treffen. Das Wetter wird uns nicht stoppen. Wer Lust hat sollte sich uns anschließen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hihaol (13. August 2006)

Hi ho !
Hab mir am Wochenende bei Buhl 'ne MTB zugelegt.
Werde mal schauen, ob ich Mittwochs willkommen bin.
Bis dahin....


----------



## Mutti (14. August 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@hihaol: Oh nee, nich' noch ein Einsteiger ...  ... aber ernsthaft, komm vorbei!  

@zedd33: Wie war's beim Bike-Polo? Noch alle Speichen in den Rädern? 

Bis Mittwoch ...       ('türlich auch bei Schmuddelwetter!!!)


----------



## KSB/OL (15. August 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mutti,
> kannst du dieser Quelle vielleicht auch die Termine der anderen Läufe des WEC entlocken, insbesondere den Termin des ersten Rennens in Engter?
> Grüße aus Bremen
> dino



@dinosaur: Konnte beim RSC Oldenburg folgende Infos zum WE-Cup 06/07 ergattern:

"Voraussichtliche Termine: 08.10.06 Bramsche-Engter, 29.10.06
Oldenburg-Sandkrug. Rest steht noch nicht 100% fest. Die entsprechende
Sitzung findet Mitte September 2006 statt."

Also, bald mehr. 

@all: Bis Mittwoch ...


----------



## hihaol (15. August 2006)

Moin Mutti !
keine Sorge, werd erst mal nen bisschen trainieren !! 
Bis denne !


----------



## Mutti (17. August 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mutti,
> kannst du dieser Quelle vielleicht auch die Termine der anderen Läufe des WEC entlocken, insbesondere den Termin des ersten Rennens in Engter?
> Grüße aus Bremen
> dino



@dinosaur: Habe die Termiiiineeeeeeee entlockt!  Die acht Rennen des 7. Weser-Ems-Cups 2006/07 verteilen sich - nach mir just zugespielten offiziellen Angaben (Ausschreibung BDR/LV) - wie folgt:

I. 08.10.06 Engter
II. 29.10.06 Sandkrug / Oldb.
III. 12.11.06 Cloppenburg (Bührener Tannen)
IV. 26.11.06 Herford (Sportzentrum Waldfrieden)
V. 10.12.06 Syke - Barrien (Krusenberg)
VI. 17.12.06 Osnabrück (Gretesch-Bornheide)
VII. 14.01.07 Lohne (Grevingsberg)
VIII. 21.01.07 Uelsen (Sportgelände)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg! Wir seh'n uns ...  

@hihaol: Trainiere einfach mit uns ... ! 

@all: Bis Sonntag ... 

P.S.: Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich gestern nicht vor Ort gewesen wäre, nur ...


----------



## biker06 (17. August 2006)

HI...
Sorry wegen Sonntag...einem passierts immer...
Der Umwerfer hat sich dabei leider so verbogen, dass auch das Buhl-team da nichts mehr machen kann...
Ich habe zur Zeit kein Geld (mache Führerschein der bekannter maßen nicht das billigste is) und kauf mir deswegen keinen neuen Umwerfer...leider hat der Umwerfer den ich noch im Ersatzteillager habe nicht gepasst...
Deswegen müsst ihr wohl eine kurze Zeit (hoff mal das es kurz bleibt) auf mich verzichten...
bis denn LuKaS


----------



## Eeyore (17. August 2006)

tach zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar wochen auch mal ein gelbes mounty von timo zusammen bauen lassen !!! macht tierisch spaß !!!   fahre aber nur nicht gerne alleine. bin aber auch noch anfänger und komme aus friesoythe. da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin werde ich es mittwochs abends selten schaffen. würde mich aber super freuen wenn ihr mich sonntags mal mitnehmen könntet. 
ach ja, fährt von euch jemand zur eurobike nach friedrichshafen ??? würde mich gerne dort mal umschauen. nur alleine macht das ja auch kein spaß !!!

gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (21. August 2006)

Eeyore schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, fährt von euch jemand zur eurobike nach friedrichshafen ??? würde mich gerne dort mal umschauen. nur alleine macht das ja auch kein spaß !!!



@eeyore: Friedrichshafen? Prinzipiell eine sehr gute Idee, allerdings werde ich an dem WE lieber für den entsprechenden Verschleiß sorgen, damit die Schmiede auch in Zukunft Ihr Zeugs absetzen können.   Aber ernsthaft, wir werden uns wohl marathon- bzw. tourentechnisch in und um Bad Pyrmont bzw. Bad Iburg herumtreiben.  Fährt denn keiner der hiesigen Händler? 

@all: Es gibt sogar schon ein PDF mit der Ausschreibung zum WE-Cup 06/07 im Web. Versteckt ist's hier!

Bis Mittwoch ...


----------



## dinosaur (22. August 2006)

@mutti: Danke für die WEC-Termine!
dino


----------



## bexxx (26. August 2006)

Ahoi,

ist morgen noch jemand dabei? Man könnte ja versuchen ein paar Lücken in den Schauern zu finden 

Bis morgen, 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse!
bexxx


----------



## Mutti (29. August 2006)

Moin zusammen!
Wow, seid Ihr am Sonntag auch so ,abgesoffen'? Was für ein Wetter! :kotz:

Aber egal, nächstes WE soll ja besser werden!  

Apropos kommendes Wochenende, wer wird / will jetzt eigentlich alles (noch) nach Bad Pyrmont, Bissendorf oder zur ,Teute-Tour' nach Bad Iburg fahren?

PM (... zumal ich am morgigen Mittwoch nicht beim ,Buhl-Treff' mitradeln werde)!


----------



## bexxx (29. August 2006)

Ahoi,



			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, seid Ihr am Sonntag auch so ,abgesoffen'? Was für ein Wetter! :kotz:


Naja, die Leute beim Drachenbootrennen haben schon sehr schnell eine Gasse für mich gemacht. Ich war "etwas" voll Schlamm nach der Tour 



			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> PM (... zumal ich am morgigen Mittwoch nicht beim ,Buhl-Treff' mitradeln werde)!


Schade. Ich hoffe Du vernachlässigst Dein Training nicht 

bexxx


----------



## rieol (30. August 2006)

Moin,
auch wenn Mutti nicht dabei ist, hoffe ich das ihr trotzdem zahlreich zu Buhl kommt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dort. 
Bis später

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (31. August 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Habe gerade folgende Mitteilung der Oldenburger Rennradfreunde ,abfangen' können: 

"Wir müssen was tun: Die Cross-Saison naht unaufhörlich. Daher schlage ich vor, morgen (01.09.06) Nachmittag das Bahneführer Holz zu verunsichern. Treffen mit irgendwas Grobstolligem um 15 Uhr an der Küstenkanal-Schleuse."

Heee, wir lassen uns doch das Barneführer Holz nicht "verunsichern", oder?!   Also, wer fährt hin, und paßt auf die OLRRFler auf?!  

Aber ernsthaft, die Wintersaison naht unübersehbar ... und somit können wir offenbar wieder ein paar ,Sommerroadies' in unseren Reihen begrüßen ... bzw. die ein paar ,echte Biker' in ihren.  

Hatte ich gesagt "ernsthaft"? Also, ernsthaft: ich freu mich!


----------



## KSB/OL (31. August 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde, 

wir werden - einigermaßen brauchbares Wetter vorausgesetzt - am kommenden Sonntag mit der Bahn zur Teutotour düsen. Falls noch jemand unser Niedersachsenticket mitnutzen möchte, bitte melden! 

Feiste Geländegrüße


----------



## biker06 (31. August 2006)

hey leute....
ich kann leider morgen nicht aber ich habe gute nachricht ...mein umwerfer is da...
dh ich bin wieder von der partie wenn der angebaut und eingestellt ist!
Mal sehen wie ich am sonntag so drauf bin (...stadtfest...  ) oder fahren alle bei dieser teuttour da mit? 
Könnt ja mal eben sagen was sonntag so geht ...danke
mfg lukas


----------



## greyscale (1. September 2006)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Habe gerade folgende Mitteilung der Oldenburger Rennradfreunde ,abfangen' können:
> 
> "Wir müssen was tun: Die Cross-Saison naht unaufhörlich. Daher schlage ich vor, morgen (01.09.06) Nachmittag das Bahneführer Holz zu verunsichern. Treffen mit irgendwas Grobstolligem um 15 Uhr an der Küstenkanal-Schleuse."



Verdammt, irgendwas stimmt mit den Enigma-Rollen nicht mehr...



> Heee, wir lassen uns doch das Barneführer Holz nicht "verunsichern", oder?!   Also, wer fährt hin, und paßt auf die OLRRFler auf?!



Wat meinste, wie lange die "Aufpasser" dranbleiben?



> Aber ernsthaft, die Wintersaison naht unübersehbar ... und somit können wir offenbar wieder ein paar ,Sommerroadies' in unseren Reihen begrüßen ... bzw. die ein paar ,echte Biker' in ihren.
> [...]



Jo, der witzige Teil der Saison fängt an. Nach meinem Überblick haben fast alle geländetauglichen 'Sommerroadies' ihre Ziele (über-)erfüllt.

Das wird ein Spaß in der Kwer-Saison...

g.


----------



## Mutti (1. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!



			
				biker06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen wie ich am sonntag so drauf bin (...stadtfest...  ) oder fahren alle bei dieser teuttour da mit?
> Könnt ja mal eben sagen was sonntag so geht ...danke
> mfg lukas



@biker06: Ich weiß von Bexxx, dass er am Sonntag gerne auf eine (stadtfestkompatible  ) MTB-Tour ab OL gehen möchte. Nehme an, dass er wieder den 13:00-Uhr-Termin an der Schleuse anpeilen wird ... und wie ich ihn kenne, das auch bei richtig üblem Wetter.   

@bexxx: Oder?  

@all: Ansonsten, wir haben noch 'nen Plätzchen frei auf unserem Niedersachsenticket für eine günstige und umweltfreundliche Fahrt zur diesjährigen Teutotour!!! Also, fast   t!

@greyscale: 

In diesem Sinne, ein schönes, erlebnis- und erfolgreiches Wochenende ... und natürlich viel Spaß auf dem Stadtfest!


----------



## bexxx (3. September 2006)

Hi,



			
				Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> @biker06: Ich weiß von Bexxx, dass er am Sonntag gerne auf eine (stadtfestkompatible  ) MTB-Tour ab OL gehen möchte. Nehme an, dass er wieder den 13:00-Uhr-Termin an der Schleuse anpeilen wird ... und wie ich ihn kenne, das auch bei richtig üblem Wetter.
> @bexxx: Oder?



Jo, 13:00 Uhr Schleuse. Das Wetter sieht aus, als ob man gut draussen im Dreck spielen kann 

bexxx


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. September 2006)

So, die Oldenburger (wandern) radeln morgen am Samstag, 09.09.06 aus...   

Da ja bei der Teuto Tour so schlechtes Wetter gewesen ist  

und wir nicht an dieser Veranstaltung teilgenommen haben,  

wollen wir das nachholen.  

Wir haben Kontakt zu der MTB- Szene in Bad Iburg aufgenommen...  
und wollen uns dort mit den Bikern um 14.00 Uhr, bei Radel Bluschke, Bad Iburg, treffen.

Mutti und ich werden uns mal das Trainings-Terrain anschauen...   
Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## KSB/OL (8. September 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Ja, morgen (SA) um 14:00 Uhr bei Radel Bluschke in Bad Iburg ...  

... und Sonntag wieder um 13:00 Uhr in Oldenburg an der Schleuse!  

Btw, der Oldenburger Sonntagstreff wird über die Wintersaison zu einer gemeinsamen Aktion mit den Oldenburger Rennradfreunden ... meine, mit deren Geländefraktion!  

Ab sofort gibt's also einen - quasi zentralen - MTB- und Cross-Treff, und den wie gehabt, immer Sonntags um 13:00 Uhr auf der Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm) ...
 ... und dann natürlich gerne auch in verschiedenen ,Leistungsklassen'.  

Genial so, oder?!  

(Die alte Terminangabe auf deren Homepage wird außerdem noch an diesem WE geändert!)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (9. September 2006)

KSB/OL schrieb:
			
		

> "Voraussichtliche Termine: 08.10.06 Bramsche-Engter, 29.10.06
> Oldenburg-Sandkrug. Rest steht noch nicht 100% fest. Die entsprechende
> Sitzung findet Mitte September 2006 statt."
> 
> Also, bald mehr.


So, die abschließende Sitzung war und es gibt noch mehr Rennen. Jetzt sind es 14!!
Mehr unter: http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki/
Gruß Zoid


----------



## sumoringer (10. September 2006)

Hallo @ all 

Im Juni traf ich an einer Ampel einen MTBer  und bekam die Info von den Mittwochs und Sonntagstreffs. 
Heute werde ich es endlich schaffen teilzunehmen , habe mich soeben beim Last Minute Biking eintragen. 
Ich komme aus Varel und muss leider mit dem Rad im Auto anrollen. 

Kann mich jemand etwas genauer zum Startplatz lotsen?
Niedersachsendamm ist in OL/Kreyenbrück? Parken unter der Autobahn? 

Bis nachher
sumoringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (10. September 2006)

sumoringer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all
> 
> Im Juni traf ich an einer Ampel einen MTBer  und bekam die Info von den Mittwochs und Sonntagstreffs.
> Heute werde ich es endlich schaffen teilzunehmen , habe mich soeben beim Last Minute Biking eintragen.
> ...


...wäre die AB 28 nicht gesperrt würde ich sagen: Marschweg abfahren.
So ist es für einen nicht sehr mit der Gegend Vertrauten am einfachsten der Beschilderung zum Olantis zu folgen und dann unter der Autobahn südlich des Bades zu parken. Man muss dann nur noch den Damm hoch und Richtung Kanal.
Bis nachher
Matthias
...das Kartenstück habe ich mir hier geborgt.


----------



## sumoringer (10. September 2006)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info.
Ich werde es so machen und euch dann sicher finden.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (12. September 2006)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:
			
		

> So, die abschließende Sitzung war und es gibt noch mehr Rennen. Jetzt sind es 14!!
> Mehr unter: http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki/
> Gruß Zoid


Sind natürlich nur 12 Rennen und zwei Streichergebnisse!
Sorry Zoid


----------



## Mutti (13. September 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

So, neben den OLRRFlern zieht's jetzt auch ,Die Bären' wieder ins Gelände: klick & scroll!

Wie sieht's nun eigentlich mit Engter und entsprechenden Fahrgemeinschaften aus? Wollen ja etliche Leute hin! 

Und, noch jemand nach Bad Salzdetfuhrt?

Wir seh'n uns nachher um 18:00 Uhr beim Mittwochstreff ... 

Dank an Dr. Zoidberg für die Infos!


----------



## KSB/OL (14. September 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde, 

auch der RSC greift ab sofort wieder trainingstechnisch ins Geländegeschehen ein, und diesmal sogar mit zwei Terminen ("Cross / Querfeldein / MTB"):

a) Dienstags, 15:30 Uhr am Bornhorster See
b) Freitags, 15:00 Uhr in Sandkrug (Wochenmarkt) 

  

Mehr dazu gibt's hier unter "Trainingszeiten"!


----------



## greyscale (14. September 2006)

Na wunderbar,

dann spielen ja alle - bis auf die Spezis - wieder im Dreck!

"Engter" befindet aich noch in der Kommunikationsphase. Die letzten Jahre wurde aber immer mit "2Mann2Räder-1Auto" angereist. Ich denke, das wird dieses Jahr genauso laufen.

Einige Bilder von letztem Sonntag sind echt gut geworden. Ich bin jetzt mein eigener Bildschirm-Hintergrund.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. September 2006)

greyscale schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Bilder von letztem Sonntag sind echt gut geworden. Ich bin jetzt mein eigener Bildschirm-Hintergrund.
> 
> g.



Hallo,

dann könntest Du doch mal bitte so nett sein und die Bilder uploaden...?
Also nicht, dass Du meinst, dass ich Dein Bild jetzt auch bei mir als Hintergrund hätte.....

Bis dann, Oldenbürger


----------



## hihaol (15. September 2006)

Hallo,
nach dem ich zwei Wochen nach Gülle gerochen habe - wer dabei war   wird sich erinnern - bin ich auch mal wieder on-line.
Ist in oder um OL was geplant an diesem WE?
Gruß


----------



## hihaol (15. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSB/OL (17. September 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde,

@all: Helden zeugen, heute, 13:00 Uhr ab OL-Schleusenbrücke / Niedersachsendamm! 
@hihaol: Wir überqueren diesmal auch keine einbrechenden Holzbrücken ... glaub ich! 

@oldenbürger: Go 90 ...  ... ähhhh ... reached 90?! 

Schööööööööönen Sonntag!


----------



## hihaol (17. September 2006)

Hallo !
War doch allein unterwegs im sandigen Krug  !
Ziel: Mittwochabend brüchige Brücken austesten.
Mal sehen ob's zeitlich klappt.
Adios


----------



## Mutti (23. September 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Noch schnell ein paar Hinweise zur Engter-Tour am morgigen Sonntag: Mitfahrtreff in Oldenburg n.A. um 08:15 Uhr (pünktlich!!!) an der Ammerländer Heerstraße / BAB-Auffahrt Haarentor (genauer: auf dem Parkplatz unter der Autobahnbrücke neben OBI)! Karten zur CTF: hier und hier; Bilder vom letzten Jahr: hier; weitere Infos: hier, hier und hier!  

Btw, bei den Oldenburger Bären geht's voraussichtlich ab kommendem Samstag mtb-mäßig vorran, dann aber möglicherweise schon um 12:00 Uhr, also anders als auf deren Website angegeben. Genaueres werden wir noch erfahren. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## OldenBiker (27. September 2006)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe meine Niickname in OldenBiker geändert. OssiFriese ist im Moor ersoffen 

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Mutti (30. September 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@greyscale: Fotos?  

@oldenbiker: Na, besser im Moor, als in der Aue ...  

@all: Apropos Aue, morgen, Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr geht's wieder auf eine prickelnde Geländerunde ab OL-Schleusenbrücke!   

@Leute der ,konstituierenden Sitzung': Hier außerdem der Büro-Plan von 2003 zu unserem - noch verbotenen - ,Haus- und Stadtberg' ... und so sah der jüngst im hiesigen Lokalorgan aus!


----------



## greyscale (2. Oktober 2006)

Mutti schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> @greyscale: Fotos?



Tschulligung,

Ich habe derzeit etwas viel zu tun. Und da es im Moment wenig regnet, verbringe ich die freien Minuten etwas artfremd lieber auf dem Rad als vorm Rechner...



Mutti schrieb:


> @Leute der ,konstituierenden Sitzung': Hier außerdem der Büro-Plan von 2003 zu unserem - noch verbotenen - ,Haus- und Stadtberg' ... und so sah der jüngst im hiesigen Lokalorgan aus!



Wie gesagt, ich konstituiere gerne mit, arbeite aber derzeit an etwas vielen Fronten....

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (3. Oktober 2006)

Mutti schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> @greyscale: Fotos?
> 
> [...]


Da!

g.


----------



## KSB/OL (10. Oktober 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde,

aufgrund des regen Interesses, hier nochmal ein paar Terminhinweise.  Am kommenden Wochenende stehen  in unserem ,Dunstkreis' mindestens die folgenden beiden, mehr oder minder einladende ,Events' an:

SA, 14.10. CTF (,ATB-Toertocht') über 30 und 50 km ab Bellingwedde (Bellingwolde) in den Niederlanden (!), gleich hinter der Grenze bei Neuschanz (an der Autobahn Richtung Groningen, rund 90 km von OL). Einige Infos gibt's bei der NTFU und direkt beim Veranstalter! Na, wäre das was ...  

SA, 14.10. "1. Lüdenstein Marathon" - quasi kurz hinter'm Teuto: kleiner Hüngel, kurze Runde, seltsames Messemotto, irgendwie sonderbares Timing und das alles zu einem erschreckend soliden Preis ... na, ob das mal gut geht!?  (Einige ,Bären' wollen tatsächlich hin ...    !)

Komme was wolle, morgen Abend ist auf alle Fälle wieder unser beliebter Mittwochstreff angesagt ... jetzt natürlich als exquisites ,Nightbiken' (siehe LMB!). 

Wir seh'n uns! 

... und Sonntag natürlich der 13-Uhr-Treff an der Schleuse!  Hmmm, dann können wir uns ja vielleicht gerade noch die Zielankunft beim Citylauf antun ... 

@greyscale: Danke für die Fotos.  Teuflisch!  Aber jetzt keine Pix mehr posten, sondern lieber um die Verkabelung im Flieger kümmer, ja!  Btw, die Elektrik ist doch nicht ernsthaft das Problem, oder?

Infos zur ,Konstituierenden Sitzung' folgen in aller nächster Zukunft!

@all: Die Bären beginnen mit Ihrem MTB-Training außerdem erst nach dem Citylauf!


----------



## rallli (13. Oktober 2006)

Es lohnt sich auf immer ....nach Bad Laer zu kommen.


----------



## Mutti (13. Oktober 2006)

rallli schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich auf immer ....nach Bad Laer zu kommen.



@rallli: An den Lüdenstein, wo der Teuto doch gleich um die Ecke liegt? Auf einen nur 24 km langen Rundkurs? Dann noch für satte 35,- Tacken ... ein drastisches Sümmchen für eine erstmalig stattfindenden VA, wenn Du mich fragst!?  Nee Du, lass mal ... dann lieber Bellingwolde!   

@all: ... und Sonntag in's Gelände um Oldenburg (siehe LMB)! (Was meint Ihr, schon mal 'nen bisserl auf der Race-Strecke in Sandkrug üben?!   )


----------



## KSB/OL (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde, 

Sonntag, 22.10., 13:00 Uhr:Treffen zu sonnigen und goldigen Geländerunden ins Huntetal und umzu ... oder so (siehe LMB) ... gerne auch inkl. Race-Parcours Sandkrug (,Hatter Cross')!  

Bis denne ...


----------



## bexxx (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,



KSB/OL schrieb:


> Sonntag, 22.10., 13:00 Uhr:Treffen zu sonnigen und goldigen Geländerunden ins Huntetal und umzu ... oder so (siehe LMB) ... gerne auch inkl. Race-Parcours Sandkrug (,Hatter Cross')!



ja, die Strecke einmal zu sehen wäre sicherlich ne gute Idee 

Bis nachhher!

bexxx


----------



## bexxx (24. Oktober 2006)

Ahoi,

Mutti: ich dachte morgen ist die Tour. Nicht schon heute!
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdol/oldenburg/presse/061023_bankraub/meldung.html#


bexxx


----------



## Mutti (24. Oktober 2006)

bexxx schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> Mutti: ich dachte morgen ist die Tour. Nicht schon heute!
> http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/dst/pdol/oldenburg/presse/061023_bankraub/meldung.html#
> bexxx



@bexxx: Oha, das ist heftig!  Schlimm!  Andererseits, wer Verkehrsschilder in seine Schalterhalle stellt, sollte sich vielleicht nicht zu sehr wundern, wenn der entsprechende Individualverkehr folgt, oder?  Und überhaupt, Oldenburg ist halt 'ne Fahrradstadt ... wird zumindest immer wieder gern behauptet ... und offenbar auch ein ordentlich heißes Pflaster. Ob der Täter - vielleicht ein ECE-Gegner???  - weiß, dass es hier ganz scharfe ,Oldenbürger' gibt?! Oh oh, böse böse ...  

Aber um Dich zu berühigen, wir fahren natürlich wie immmer ,erst' am morgigen Abend - steht ja auch im LMB!  Wir seh'n uns?! 

Also, bis morgen zum sportlich-romantischen Sternenbiken ... oder so!


----------



## Theo:-) (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.
Nah wer fährt am sonntag (29.10) alles in sandkrug mit?
ich bin gestern den kurs abgefahren...7 minuten für eine rund (wenn ich die runde richtig gefahren bin) sollte möglich sein....also 8 runden(bei 40 minuten rennen??)....aua ...das wird hart. ich bin noch an überlegen...letztes jahr hat es mir als zuschauer auch recht gut gefallen 
also finger hoch wer fährt?


----------



## ralfathome (27. Oktober 2006)

moin,
der Sieger wird die Distanz wohl in 35min schaffen, wenn Du das geschickt anstellst brauchst Du also nur 5 Runden fahren, was nach Adam Riese bedeutet das es nur fast halb so hart wird. Ist so ganz grob auch meine (Überlebens-)Strategie für Sonntag.

Gruß ralf (Huch, bin ja Bremer, hab hier nix zu suchen..und weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (27. Oktober 2006)

@ralfathome:
nun als erstes denke ich das hier jeder willkommen ist...auch bremer 
P.S. ich mag bremen...ähm bremerin    

ich muss mich also überrunden lassen...hm wenn ich mich 2mal überrunden 
lasse sind es nur 5 runden....bis sonntag....mir gefällt aber auch die zuschauer theorie


----------



## &Söhne (27. Oktober 2006)

Wenn das Wetter wieder so genial ist wie im letzten Jahr, fahre ich auch gerne 10 Runden.
Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Ergebnisliste (Sandkrug 2005 Hobbyklasse) ?

Lieben Gruß, bis Sonntag.


----------



## Suse (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich komme gerade aus Sandkrug und bin jetzt top vorbereitet... aber ich glaube, die Frauen-Lizenzklasse wird schwer unterbesetzt, da einige nach Hannover fahren (warum ist mir bei dem Kurs in Hannover allerdings ein Rätsel)... 

Der Kurs ist dieses Jahr etwas anders als letztes, die erste Hürde wird wohl nicht drin sein und ein paar Kurven weniger. Aber leider ließ sich Jens nicht erweichen und es geht durch die Sandkiste, aber mit ordentlich Schwung kommt man da durch. Ist auf jeden Fall ein schneller Kurs!

@&Söhne: weder auf der BDR-Seite noch auf der Weser-Ems-Radseite (http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki/) sind die Ergebnisse... keine Ahnung, wo man noch schauen könnte...

Bis Sonntag! Die Suse


----------



## Theo:-) (27. Oktober 2006)

> es geht durch die Sandkiste, aber mit ordentlich Schwung kommt man da durch.


sandkiste??? wüste ist das richtige wort 


> Ich komme gerade aus Sandkrug und bin jetzt top vorbereitet


ich lebe in sandkrug...aber erlich ich glaube es wird mir nicht helfen  



> Wenn das Wetter wieder so genial ist wie im letzten Jahr, fahre ich auch gerne 10 Runden.


streber


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen,

meine Wenigkeit fährt auch. Zum ersten Mal. Schau'n wir mal, wie's wird.

Gruß an alle. Denn bis Sonntag.


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

@ Oldenbürger: wann sehen wir die bilder des Sandkruger Rennen hier im Forum? Wenn schon nicht mitfahren dann doch hoffendlich die bilder veröffentlichen


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

moin,
hatta denn heut die 8min Runde getoppt?

Gruß ralf, heute locker in 7min60 unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

ich muss mal rechnen 40 miuten 6 runden....also sollte jeder mit 6 runden unter 8 minuten geblieben sein;-)
wie hat es dir gefallen?


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

Oh Danke, alles bestens!
Nach der Streckenschau hatte ich schon sehr viel Respekt vor den vielen Wurzeln, im Rennen ging es dann ganz gut. 
39:40 oder so ähnlich für 6 Runden, bin ganz zufrieden.  Wenn überhaupt bin ich eher der Marathoni, so ein Sprintrennen ist schon sehr kurz!

Gruß ralf, Hobbysenior


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (29. Oktober 2006)

nun bei den wurzeln hilft eins ganz gut.......gas geben...ok zum schluß des rennens hatte ich auch so meine probleme damit 
die sandkiste hat mir ganz schön körner gekostet....aber es war wie immer ein riesen spaß


----------



## ralfathome (29. Oktober 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> ...es war wie immer ein riesen spaß


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. Oktober 2006)

Mutti schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Habe wie versprochen einige Bilder von den letzten drei Mittwochs-Touren hochgeladen. Guckt einfach mal hin!
> 
> ...


Ja. Also wirklich gaaaaaanz toll. Schön so. LG di Jo


----------



## &Söhne (30. Oktober 2006)

Hobbyrennen in Sandkrug war mal wieder super. Das Rennen war ok, aber zu kurz, hat totzdem total spass gemacht. Mit anschließendem Small-Talk und Kaffee und Kuchen war der Tag wieder rund.
Hat jemand Bilder gemacht, wenn ja, gibt es in kürze welche zu sehen?

Gruß an alle Biker


----------



## Theo:-) (1. November 2006)

@Oldenbürger:wow ganz schön viele bilder...hast du die bilder stark komprimiert?

@all: wer kennt die strecke in Cloppenburg? gibt es Bilder von der Strecke?
 wer kann ein vergleich zwischen sandkrug und cloppenburg stecke geben?


----------



## ralfathome (1. November 2006)

moin,
an ein Bild von Cloppenburg aus dem Album von Dino habe ich mich erinnert, ist aber von 2004: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/106939/si/cloppenburg/perpage/12

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (2. November 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> [...]
> @all: wer kennt die strecke in Cloppenburg? gibt es Bilder von der Strecke?
> wer kann ein vergleich zwischen sandkrug und cloppenburg stecke geben?



Die Strecke in den Bührener Tannen stellt aus Crosser-Sicht so etwas wie einen GAU dar: Es gibt kaum Möglichkeiten zum Überholen und einige Steigungen, die fast schon den Einsatz eines Mounties anraten lassen.

Die "Waffen" Mounty / Crosser sind in CLP gleich scharf/stumpf. 

Die Runde macht irgendwie keinen Spaß...

g.


----------



## &Söhne (2. November 2006)

Gibt es schon aktulle Bilder von der Veranstaltung in Sandkrug?

Grüß mal!


----------



## Theo:-) (3. November 2006)

@&Söhne: bilder hat Oldenbürger on gestellt. sind stark kompremiert...er bittet aber an die bilder zu brennen  

@greyscale: nah dann bin ich mal gespannt was mich erwartet. ich wollte eigendlich cloppenburg und syke ins renngeschehen eingreifen. sandkrug hat mir so ein spaß gemacht das ich lust auf mehr habe.


----------



## &Söhne (3. November 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis Theo und auch an Oldenbürger, der sich die Arbeit mit den Bildern gemacht hat.

Grüßt mal,
bis in Clp.


----------



## Mutti (6. November 2006)

Mahlzeit zusammen!



			
				&söhne schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Hinweis Theo und auch an Oldenbürger, der sich die Arbeit mit den Bildern gemacht hat. Grüßt mal,bis in Clp.



Jau, der Oldenbürger hat sich da voll eingesetzt, wie man ja auch an anderer Stelle amüsant nachlesen kann ...   ... aber ernsthaft, daaaaanke. Und jaaaaaa, hoffentlich bis Cloppenburg ...  



theo schrieb:


> @all: wer kennt die strecke in Cloppenburg? gibt es Bilder von der Strecke?



Ich habe dort 2003 und 2005 eine Reihe von Fotos schießen können: stehen hier und hier! Zur Strecke läßt sich wohl nur sagen: entweder man hasst sie ...



greyscale schrieb:


> Die Strecke in den Bührener Tannen stellt aus Crosser-Sicht so etwas wie einen GAU dar: Es gibt kaum Möglichkeiten zum Überholen und einige Steigungen, die fast schon den Einsatz eines Mounties anraten lassen. Die "Waffen" Mounty / Crosser sind in CLP gleich scharf/stumpf. Die Runde macht irgendwie keinen Spaß... g.



... oder man liebt sie! (@greyscale:    ) Also, mir gefällt der Parcours. Gerade die hintere Hälfte ist schön buckelig und bringt ...jaaaa doch ... vor allem auf dem MTB richtig Spaß. Hier darf man endlich wieder ,echter Biker' sein ...  ... oder so. 
Viele Crosser mögen die Runde offenbar nicht so gern, dabei finde ich, dass sie auf der vorderen, flachen und mehrfach auf langen Geraden verlaufenden Hälfte durchaus dicke Vorteile haben. Außerdem kann man auch im trailigen Teil - natürlich unter entsprechend sportlichem Einsatz -  durchaus an Konkurrenten vorbeiziehen ...   

Schmunzel-Feature am Rande: der WEC-Lauf in CLP ist wohl das einzige Rennnen mit angeschlossenem REHA-Zentrum: klick! 

Also, wir sehen uns ... vielleicht schon Mittwoch beim Nachtbiken!?


----------



## OldenBiker (8. November 2006)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich bin heute mit dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.

Also denn bis heute 'Nacht'


----------



## Theo:-) (8. November 2006)

Moinsen,
nachdem ich gelesen habe das man in CLP nicht überholen kann ist mir auch meine rennstrategie klar.....beim start gas geben und dann breit machen
also wenn es nicht aus eimern regnet werde ich meine zweiten 5 punkte abholen.
bis sonntag!!!


----------



## greyscale (9. November 2006)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]
> Also, wir sehen uns ... vielleicht schon Mittwoch beim Nachtbiken!?



Sorry,

aber ich habe mich gesehen und noch einen weiteren Forumisten.

Ich würde das sonst bei den OLRRFlern noch breit treten wollen, da muss dann aber ein (Night-)Guide zuverlässig zum Treff vor Ort sein...

g.


----------



## greyscale (11. November 2006)

@Mutti: 

Du hast Post.

g.


----------



## Theo:-) (12. November 2006)

Moin
Asche über meinen Haupt...aber mir war das Wetter zu schlecht...und ausserdem bin ich eh nur Hobbyfahrer...also ich war nicht in CLP am Start.
Aber ich hoffe erlebnis Berichte zu lesen
Sagt bescheid wenn ich die ergebnisse lesen kann.
Also bei entsprechenden Wetter...ich wiederhole, ich bin ja nur Hobbyfahrer,..ist Syke Vechta und Lohne auf meinen Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinosaur (12. November 2006)

@theo: Also die Beziehung zwischen "Hobbyfahrer und Wetter" versteh ich nicht. Gerade als Hobbyfahrer kann ich ja nur in meiner Freizeit fahren - und da ist, zumindest im Moment, das Wetter meistens schlecht 
Wie sagt doch der Volksmund so schön: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur unpassende Kleidung 
Während des Hobbyklasse-Rennens hat es übrigens nicht geregnet; es war aber ein sehr schmutziges Rennen  und viele haben den Boden sehr genau untersucht  von schlimmeren Verletzungen hab ich aber nichts gehört. Aus meiner Sicht war es aufgrund des schweren Bodens das bisher anstrengenste Rennen.
Ciao
dino


edit: Fotos in meiner Galeere


----------



## Maratona (16. November 2006)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @theo: Also die Beziehung zwischen "Hobbyfahrer und Wetter" versteh ich nicht. Gerade als Hobbyfahrer kann ich ja nur in meiner Freizeit fahren - und da ist, zumindest im Moment, das Wetter meistens schlecht
> Wie sagt doch der Volksmund so schön: es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, sondern nur unpassende Kleidung
> Während des Hobbyklasse-Rennens hat es übrigens nicht geregnet; es war aber ein sehr schmutziges Rennen  und viele haben den Boden sehr genau untersucht  von schlimmeren Verletzungen hab ich aber nichts gehört. Aus meiner Sicht war es aufgrund des schweren Bodens das bisher anstrengenste Rennen.
> Ciao


Tschuldigung, wenn ich mich hier mal so einmische
ich hab keine passende kleidung , ansonsten ist matsch und schlamm doch das A und O beim MTBiken oder???
gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Theo:-) (16. November 2006)

> matsch und schlamm doch das A und O beim MTBiken oder???



Jaja ...hack du auch noch auf mich rum  
ich bereue mein fernbleiben doch schon


----------



## Maratona (16. November 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> Jaja ...hack du auch noch auf mich rum
> ich bereue mein fernbleiben doch schon


ach menno das sollte jetzt kein raumhacken sein du armes würstchen   
ich hab heute die Sonne in Berlin genossen, und war mit dem RRad 140km.
das wochenende soll schön bleiben und das werde ich auch geniesen
so muß jetzt winterpokalpunkte schreiben
bis bald


----------



## Mutti (17. November 2006)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> Jaja ...hack du auch noch auf mich rum
> ich bereue mein fernbleiben doch schon



@theo: Laß Dich auf ... ähhh ... in den Arm nehmen und trösten ... wir waren doch auch nicht dort.   

Eine ,Bärin' soll nach dem Rennen in CLP außerdem gesagt haben, sie würde lieber nochmal einen IRONMAN machen, als ein zweites Mal auf dieser Runde zu starten! 

@all: Apropos ,Bären', die treffen sich morgen um 12:00 Uhr (!) geländetechnisch an der Schleuse. Also, ich werde mich wohl einklinken ... und natürlich auch Sonntag um 13:00 Uhr wieder möglichst zu ,unserem' Treff auf der Schleusenbrücke erscheinen ... obwohl, bei der Wetterprognose.   Wir sehn uns?!?


----------



## Theo:-) (21. November 2006)

> Laß Dich auf ... ähhh ... in den Arm nehmen und trösten ... wir waren doch auch nicht dort.



wie du wahrt auch nicht da??? was hat dich abgehalten....wenn wir uns da nicht gegenseitig trösten müssen....aber das mit den in den arm nehmen lassen wir lieber.
dann können wir uns besser so  trösten


----------



## greyscale (27. November 2006)

Das war heute aber eine sehr eigenartige Mischung am KK-Treff....

-3 OLRRFler auf Geländegestühl
-3 Lizensiates auf Straßenbereifung

Wer oder was trifft sich denn da nun alles?

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (27. November 2006)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das war heute aber eine sehr eigenartige Mischung am KK-Treff....
> 
> -3 OLRRFler auf Geländegestühl
> -3 Lizensiates auf Straßenbereifung
> ...



Was machst du denn noch hier? Ich denke ihr bekommt neues Geld-> Husch, Husch Papierflieger falten 
Gruß Z.


----------



## greyscale (27. November 2006)

Nun ja,

ich habe bis Ende des Jahres noch einiges an Urlaubs abzubauen.

Der Sonntagstreff ist nun wirklich das aller Heterogenste, was ich je gesehen habe. Aber gut, wenn's der Sache dient...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloryisforever (27. November 2006)

Moin! Bin relativ neu in der Stadt und würde gerne mal die gegend kennen lernen! Fahrt Ihr am sonntag wieder?? Leider hab ich keine ahnung wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme! Ich wohne in der Nähe von Buhl Bikes! Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Wegbeschreibung geben! Danke und gruß  basti


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (27. November 2006)

Hallo!
Schön, dass die Gemeinde wächst...
Eine Anfahrtskizze findest du hier.
Ich falle bzw. das spielen im Wald fällt für mich leider noch eine weitere Woche aus. Man sieht sich ja evtl. später mal.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Mutti (29. November 2006)

gloryisforever schrieb:


> Moin! Bin relativ neu in der Stadt und würde gerne mal die gegend kennen lernen! Fahrt Ihr am sonntag wieder?? Leider hab ich keine ahnung wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme! Ich wohne in der Nähe von Buhl Bikes! Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine Wegbeschreibung geben! Danke und gruß  basti



@gloryisforever: Hey,schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. Bist also jetzt in Ol gelandet, was?!  Den Treffpunkt für Sonntags hat Dir ja der Herr Dr. Ziodberg netterweise schon gepostet. Tja, und wenn Du in der Nähe von Buhl wohnst, ist es doch eigentlich selbstverständlich, auch beim dortigen Mittwochstreff zu erscheinen, oder?! Also, ,Picantus Luther' und ich werden gleich ganz bestimmt dort sein ... besonders nachdem ich am Sonntag nicht an der Schleuse sein konnte ...  ... aber dafür waren wir auch einfach zu herrlich ,auswärts' unterwegs.  (Btw, nochmals dicken Dank an ,Harzfan'!)  

@all: Also, wir sehen uns um 18:00 Uhr?!


----------



## KSB/OL (1. Dezember 2006)

Veranstaltungstipps zum Wochenende:

a) für Fans des BIKEJÖRINGS - und solche, die es werden wollen: www.wm-rastede.de - morgen (SA) und übermorgen (SO), jeweils Vormittags: Rennen im Rahmen der WM (!) über 4,5 bzw. 6,3 km, was wohl streckentechnisch der roten bzw. violetten Linienführung auf dieser schicken Karte entspricht.  
Der Eintritt beträgt außerdem 5,- EUR.

b) morgen, 12:00 Uhr (bzw. n.A.), Bike-Treff der ,Bären', Schleuse (OL-Niedersachsendamm) !

c) Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr, gemeinsamer MTB- und Cross-Treff, ebenda... 

Wir seh'n uns ... wahrscheinlich!


----------



## Mutti (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

... und noch ein Hinweis: ,PFLICHTVERANSTALTUNG'  in der kommenden Woche:

Mittwoch, 6. Dezember 2006, 18:00 Uhr, erst zur Lambertistraße, dann zum Lambertimarkt ...  ... genauer gesagt: ,traditionelle'  Niko-Tour im Rahmen unseres wöchentlichen Nacht-Bike-Treffs (= kurze, gemütliche Geländerunde mit anschließendem Besuch auf dem Oldenburger Weihnachtsmarkt )!  Um entsprechend kitschige Deko an Bike und Body wird dringend gebeten ... is' ja Nikolaus  (... außerdem wollen wir nicht die einzigen sein, die auffallen ...  ... obwohl, auffallen auf dem Weihnachtsmark?!?)!!!  Also, unbedingt kommen! 

Serviervorschlag: .......... ja ja, aber immerhin nicht animiert!   (Nein, die Bilder von mir als Bike-Engelchen stell ich hier nicht rein!  )


----------



## Picantus Luther (4. Dezember 2006)

Ach so. Dich gibt´s als Engelchen.
Na, dann laß mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (8. Dezember 2006)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ach so. Dich gibt´s als Engelchen.
> Na, dann laß mal sehen.



He, he ...  ... neee, nur für Leute, die auch zum Niko-Biken kommen!   

@all: morgen (SA), kein ,Bären'-Treff (wg. Rennvorbereitung WE-Cup in Syke), d.h. auch am Sonntag sind einige BikerInnen - darunter ich - eben dort zum Rennen; werden deshalb auch nicht um 13:00 Uhr zum Treff am Küstenkanal kommen können.   Habe zur Zeit leider keinen Überblick, wer am Sonntag alles an der Schleuse sein wird. Das Wetter soll ja deutlich besser werden ...  

Falls noch jemand Lust auf das Rennen in Syke-Barrien hat, und eine entsprechende Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht: es sind Restplätze frei! Abfahrt OL (Nadorst & Donnerschee): Sonntag, 08:00 h. Meldet Euch!

So oder so, viel Spaß im Gelände ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (9. Dezember 2006)

Gerne wäre ich beim Niko-Biken dabei gewesen,hatte jedoch einen kurzfristigen Kundentermin. Selbiges am Sonntag, wo ich nicht in OL bin. Very sorry. Doch gerne fahre ich mit den lieben Biker-Kollegen beim nächsten Treffen. So wünsche ich allen einen besinnlichen 2. Advent. Esst nicht zuviel Lebkuchen. GLG Jo


----------



## Theo:-) (10. Dezember 2006)

@mutti: wo warst du ich fühlte mich einsam ohne unterstützung in syke  
hat ein riesen spaß gemacht.
das nächste rennen bestreite ich am 29.12 in vechta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!
Ich bin zwar noch nicht wieder so weit, dass ich in mitfahren kann aber dafür habe ich heute mit Frau Zoidberg und unserer Kleinkrabbe einen Ausflug in die Herbstsonne nach Barrien gemacht. Habe ein paar Bilder gemacht, die ich eben durch Automaten zum Verkleinern und Webseitenmachen genudelt habe. Ich hatte keine Zeit den Ausschuss auszusortieren oder die Bilder zu bearbeiten, sie sind roh und teilweise auch nicht so gut...
Dafür aber schon heute!
Die Bilder liegen hier.
Vorsicht Modemnutzer: Die Indexseite ist recht üppig geraten!
Gruß Z


----------



## Mutti (13. Dezember 2006)

Moin zusammen!

@Dr. Zoidberg:Feine Bilders ... danke!  (... und weiterhin gute Besserung!)  

@theo: Ja, das war so 'ne Sache ... leider ist erkrankungstechnisch unsere MFG sehr kurzfristig zerfallen.  Tja, und da war dann auch noch diese Sache mit der Motivation ...   ... und dem Material!  Aber, wir können uns ja mal kurzschließen, wegen Vechta und so! 

Nun, und gleich bin ich erstmal wieder beim Mittwochstreff ... wie man oben im LMB ja auch sieht!  

Btw, Ihr seid am Freitag auch bei Buhl, zum vorweihnachtlichen Umtrunk? Wiebke hat den Laden echt nett dekoriert, und Herr Bond wird sicherlich wieder reichlich süffigen ... ähhh  ... also, meine, jede Menge leckeren Glühwein anschleppen! 

Bis denne ...


----------



## Theo:-) (18. Dezember 2006)

Tach die Damen und herren
Mal so am Rande gefragt...am 29.12 Vechta Cross Rennen... wer ist dabei. Wäre doch mal ganz nett wenn die Oldenburger wieder vermehrt auf tretten.
Ich denke ich werde wenn das knie wieder ganz ist am start sein.
Als bericht zu Syke kann ich nur sagen schaut bei den Bremer vorbei...da gibt es sogar bilder. 
Man könnte ja schon ein grosse Forums treffen dort machen...die Oldenburger und Bremer...dann noch die aus den rennrad forum...ich denke da kommt mehr als eine handvoll zusammen.


also wer ist dabei?
gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Suse (18. Dezember 2006)

Also, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich auch da bin.... aber als !Zuschauerin! Schließlich fahre ich ja am 26., 27., 28. Rennen und dann auch noch am 31. und 1. ... ich weiß, ich bin ein Weichei. Aber ja auch nur eine Frau  

Aber zum Zuschauen und anfeuern... doch, ist möglich.

Also: erwarte Euch alle da. Verteile dann auch Autogramme 

Die Suse


----------



## Theo:-) (18. Dezember 2006)

@suse: Autogramme???!!! geil...werde mir ein weißes Trikot anzoehen wo du dan unterschreiben musst.
Laut Hanka K. ihrer Homepage startet sie in Vechta. Da hast du doch mal eine ebenbürtige konkurentin. 
Weist du wie die strecke in Vechta ist?


----------



## Suse (18. Dezember 2006)

ähh, Hanka... fast ebenbürtig ... naja, also wenn ich die 3 Rennen davor nicht fahren würde... also, dann bestimmt  
Ich freue mich dann lieber auf das Weiße Trikot (bester Nachwuchsfahrer  ?!). Und schaue zu.

Die Strecke kenne ich nicht, war ja bisher um diese Zeit immer... unterwegs... jedenfalls nicht Rad fahren... Aber hier findet sich doch bestimmt jemand, der da näheres weiß?!


----------



## greyscale (18. Dezember 2006)

Suse schrieb:


> Die Strecke kenne ich nicht, war ja bisher um diese Zeit immer... unterwegs... jedenfalls nicht Rad fahren... Aber hier findet sich doch bestimmt jemand, der da näheres weiß?!



Die Strecke kenne ich nur vom Zugucken, sieht klasse aus, freue mich drauf, die im WEC selbst zu fahren. Henning sagt: Tolle Runde!

Wer ist Hanka? 

Ich kenne nur Suse! 

Hau' 'rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (19. Dezember 2006)

@Suse. Nachwuchsfaher....das ist gut  ...aber der beste  

Nah dann will ich mit mal intensive mit weihnachtsfeiern auf das rennen vorbereiten  
@ Mutti: damit ich dich mal bei einen rennen erleben kann...fordere ich dich heraus...nein nicht zum wetttrinken(da habe ich keine chance)...will mal sehen ob ich dich nicht in vechta auf die plätze verweise (ups jetzt habe ich aber einen spruch rausgehauen...egal  )


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr wilden MTB-Biker aus Oldenburg,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.....
Hoffe, dass vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen ein neues Bike,
neue Teile oder neue Bikeklamotten unter dem Tannenbaum liegen werden.....

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch nur das Allerbeste!


Gruß     Oldenbürger


----------



## OldenBiker (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle,

auch von mir ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und viele
Geschenke.



Gruß OldenBike


----------



## Mutti (25. Dezember 2006)

Moin zusammen!

Also, auch von mir erstmal die allerbesten Weihnachtsgrüße und -wünsche (nicht für mich ... für Euch )  !



Theo:-) schrieb:


> @ Mutti: damit ich dich mal bei einen rennen erleben kann...fordere ich dich heraus...nein nicht zum wetttrinken(da habe ich keine chance)...will mal sehen ob ich dich nicht in vechta auf die plätze verweise (ups jetzt habe ich aber einen spruch rausgehauen...egal)



@theo: Aber holla, ich kann doch gar nicht (mehr) racen ...  ... und wetttrinken ... hmmm, auch irgendwie nicht (mehr), trotz (oder gerade wegen???) erstaunlich häufiger Besuche auf dem Oldenburger Weihnachtsmarkt in letzter Zeit.   

@all: Btw, an alle die jetzt beim traditionelle "*Entenbratenrennen*" (MTB, Cross, Hollandrad  ) der Bären im Oldenburger Sand (Achterbahn & Co.) starten wollen: entgegen anderslautender Gerüchte, der Treff ist morgen, am 26.12.06, um 9:30 h auf dem *Parkplatz an der ev.-luth. "Kreuz-Kirche" *im Zentrum von Sandkrug (Bahnhofstraße, von OL kommend ca. 300 m hinter der Schranke auf der rechten Seite), d.h. NICHT auf dem Wochenmarktplatz!!! 

Die Gelände-Strecke wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder rund 3 km lang sein. Programm: Transfer, lockere Besichtigungs- und Einführungsrunde, dann Race über eine entsprechende Anzahl von Runden.  Gestaltung, Organisation und Zeitnahme:
,Kankel-Timing- und Event-Service' ... oder so.  

Und das alles, wie überhaupt die ganze ,Winter-Spaß-Serie' der (Eis-) Bären, völlig kostenfrei und gratis!   

Ansonsten, für 13:00 Uhr machte bei den OLRRFlern auch die Ankündigung eines "Sonder-Sonder-Geländetreffs" die Runde, wie immer an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm).

Also, man sieht sich ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. Dezember 2006)

Liebe Bergradfreunde und Kollegen,

schön das ihr so viel Energie habt. Gerade nach Weihnachten, wo sich die ein oder andere Aachener Printe auf den Hüften nieder gelegt hat, empfiehlt der spontane Heiler (ich ) im motivierten Arbeitscamp in der Kopernikusstr. das Abarbeiten dieser lästigen Anhängsel. Auch sonst freue ich mich über einen Besuch. Kurz vorher anrufen, Picantus würde dann auf verlangen geordert werden können.
Ich hoffe euer X-mas-Fest war schön. Sylvester liegt noch vor uns. Wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen, wünsche ich allen ein vor allem gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2007. 

Der Jo grüßte herzlichst


----------



## dani72 (26. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe auch auf meiner Seite www.radsport-weser-ems.de.ki ein Forum eingerichtet. Vielleicht schaut ihr mal vorbei.


----------



## Theo:-) (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
so vechta ist geschafft und ich muss sagen es war klasse.

@mutti: ich hoffe auf bilder ;-)

jetzt in 14 tagen noch in Lohne starten...hoffe ja auf etwas unterstützung im starterfeld.


----------



## Theo:-) (31. Dezember 2006)

@all: eine guten rutsch ins neue jahr...lasst es heute so richtig krachen ...
und benehmt euch, nicht das mir klagen zu ohren kommen.  

Bis dahin Thorsten


----------



## greyscale (6. Januar 2007)

Gratulation an Suse zum Treppchen!!!

Morgen wird das wohl eher mau ausfallen an der Schleuse: Es sind doch einige der üblichen Verdächtigen auf der Schleife unterwegs.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (6. Januar 2007)

@suse: wow da hast du ja so richtig einen rausgehauen.
gratuliere  
wir können ja so richtig mit dir protzen     ein fach nur klasse dein ergebnis 

@all: werde mal schauen wer von euch morgen auf der schleife über sich hinaus wächst. werde mit der stop uhr im ziel auf euch warten


----------



## Suse (8. Januar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche  ... und liebe Grüße aus El Arenal auf dem schönen Mallorca. Trainiere hier mal ein bischen bei Sonne  und Wind um dann auch mal bei der WM aufs Treppchen zu fahren. Kann ja auch nicht viel schwieriger sein als bei der DM, beim letzten Weltcup waren ja auch Hanka und Birgit auf 1 und 2...  
Okay, muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben, aber so in die Top 10 wäre ja schon was.

Also, bis demnächst, LG Suse


----------



## superfrank (9. Januar 2007)

Moin Ihr Biker,

habe letzten Sonntag vergeblich auf Biker gehofft.
Wäre schön, wenn am kommenden Sonntag 13.00 Uhr wieder etwas mehr sich vom Sofa hochquälen. Treffpunkt wie immer an der Schleuse.

Gruß superfrank


----------



## ralfathome (11. Januar 2007)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> .........
> jetzt in 14 tagen noch in Lohne starten...hoffe ja auf etwas unterstützung im starterfeld.


moin,
genau: Das ist jetzt am Sonntag, Weser-Ems-Cup in Lohne!

Die Strecke........kenne ich nicht, aber sie wird so sein wie die anderen: Etwas Asphalt, etwas Schotter, viel Waldboden, wahrscheinlich will das Rad auch ein wenig getragen oder geschoben werden!.

Aufgrund der historischen, der aktuellen und der angesagten Witterung darf man hoffen, daß das Rennen so wird wie MTBr es nach landläufiger Meinung am liebsten haben: Saug**l schmutzig!

Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit Unterstützung für Theo aka Thorsten?

Bis in bälde
ralf


----------



## Theo:-) (13. Januar 2007)

> moin,
> genau: Das ist jetzt am Sonntag, Weser-Ems-Cup in Lohne!




Leider ohne mich  
Meine Lunge pfeift wie ein Dampfkessel....jetzt heist es für mich erstmal ruhen, ruhen, ruhen.  

viel spaß in Lohne. Werde wenn ich früh genug hoch bin zum zuschauen vorbei schauen.

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Mutti (13. Januar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Die Strecke........kenne ich nicht, aber sie wird so sein wie die anderen: Etwas Asphalt, etwas Schotter, viel Waldboden, wahrscheinlich will das Rad auch ein wenig getragen oder geschoben werden!.
> Aufgrund der historischen, der aktuellen und der angesagten Witterung darf man hoffen, daß das Rennen so wird wie MTBr es nach landläufiger Meinung am liebsten haben: Saug**l schmutzig!



@ralfathome: Also, ich bin Lohne im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal gefahren. Das besondere ist wohl der lange, breite Asphaltstrip ... hier kann man tatsächlich Straßen-Feeling bekommen, inklusive Windschattensau(g)ereinen und Sprintgemeinheiten.  Ansonsten gibt's recht viel Trail, einen knackigen Anstieg, auch einige technische Passagen zu erobern [Leider wurde / wird (?) im Race ein spannender Abschnitt bei den Hobbies herausgenommen!  ]. Geschoben und getragen werden muß eigentlich nix (Hürden ausgenommen); und der Schlammfaktor dürfte dort auch jetzt wohl eher etwas niederiger sein (Stichwort: Stauchendmoräne) 
Allerdings, tja ... hmmm ... interessantes Argument ... mögen wir's eigentlich so richtig "saug**l schmutzig"? 
So oder so, viel Spaß und Erfolg!  (Obacht: Anfahrt zum Rennen war im letzten Jahr nicht ausgeschildert!!!)

@all/superfrank: Für alle, die sich nicht in Lohne herumtreiben werden: MTB- und Cross-Treff in OL (mit dem OLRRFlern), morgen, Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr, an der Schleusenbrücke (Küstenkanal, Niedersachsenbrücke)!  Diesmal gibt's ja auch kein unmittelbar konkurrierendes, lokales Alternativ-Event ...  ... also, war nix mit "Sofa", Herr Superfrank! 

Btw, die ,Bären' planen noch ein weiteres semi-offizielles Rennen (nur MTB/Cross) für den laufenden Winter, diesmal im Wildenloh. Der Termin steht noch nicht fest. Es wird wohl ein Sonnabend werden. Nähere Infos gibt's (hoffentlich) bald! 

@theo: Schade. Na, dann schnell gute Besserung! (Btw, Bilder aus Vechta & Co. folgen!)

@suse: Auch von mir dickste Glückwünsche! Hey, ich werd noch Fan ...  ... nur, das mit Malle ... hmmm ... sagen wir's mal so, der Wetterdienst sagt, hier sei's gerade wärmer als auf Malle ... und Sonne hatten wir heute auch!   

Bis denne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo:-) (13. Januar 2007)

> @theo: Schade. Na, dann schnell gute Besserung! (Btw, Bilder aus Vechta & Co. folgen!)




@mutti: dann mal her damit    ...und dank.


----------



## ralfathome (13. Januar 2007)

moin,
erstmal wünsche ich dem Dampfkessel schnellste Genesung.

Die Streckenbeschreibung deckt sich in etwa mit meinen Vorstellungen, VIELEN DANK! Eine Ausschilderung ist beim W-E-Cup eher selten und imho auch unnötig, ist doch von Daniel alles gut beschrieben!
(Und wenn es in Lohne tatsächlich einen Gletscher gibt braucht man nur den Menschenmassen folgen.. .., ich habe wohl das Stichwort falsch verstanden)

Gruß ralf


----------



## Mutti (13. Januar 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Eine Ausschilderung ist beim W-E-Cup eher selten und imho auch unnötig, ist doch von Daniel alles gut beschrieben!


Jo, wenn man das im Kopf und / oder auf Papier hat - klar, dann ist's wirklich kein Problem. Was ich meinte, war auch mehr, dass es ganz offenbar so rein überhaupt kein Schild gab, nicht mal an den Zufahrten am Veranstaltungsort selbst. Das hat einst - zumal noch ohne Daniel - für einige Irritationen gesorgt ... und ist selbst für den WE-Cup nicht wirklich typisch, oder?



ralfathome schrieb:


> Und wenn es in Lohne tatsächlich einen Gletscher gibt braucht man nur den Menschenmassen folgen.. .., ich habe wohl das Stichwort falsch verstanden



Wie, der is' doch wohl nicht abgeschmolzen?!? Ohgottogottogott, unser Klima ...  
Aber ernsthaft, mir ging's natürlich um die geomorphologische Bodenstruktur, also um die lokaltypische Ausprägung der "feineren Gestaltung der Oberflächenformen (des Bodens) durch exogene Prozesse" (Uff, gut das' WiKi gibt! ). Meinte folglich weder Menschen-, noch Eismassen!   
Aber, apropos Menschenmassen: ich wünsch Dir / Euch natürlich nach wie vor viel Spaß und Erfolg beim engagierten und kompetitiven Stollen- und Rudelheizen! 



Theo:-) schrieb:


> @mutti: dann mal her damit    ...und dank.



Bin dabei ...  ... und wenn unsere Tour morgen ab OL nicht so lang wird, geht's noch schneller!


----------



## greyscale (14. Januar 2007)

Das waren heute neun Leute!

Ab wieviel Teilnehmern muss man sowas eigentlich anmelden?

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (14. Januar 2007)

...und ich hatte keine Zeit. Mal schauen, dass ich in der nächsten Woche mal etwas zum fahren komme, damit ich nicht vollständig verfalle.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Mutti (19. Januar 2007)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> @mutti: dann mal her damit



Jau, hier sind sie! Soll heißen, habe heute Mittag noch schnell vorm Wochenende ein paar Bilder vom Cross- und MTB-Rennen am Reiterwaldstadion in Vechta hochladen können.

Viel Spaß! 

P.S.: Uhhh, Sonntag: Schauer und 7°C ... na ja, immerhin soll's (noch) keinen Schneeregen geben.   Also, wieder ,große Runde' ab Schleuse?  O.k., we'll see.


----------



## Theo:-) (19. Januar 2007)

@mutti:  klasse bilder...wie kommt es das ich immer, wenn ich auf eins der bilder bin, mein rad trage oder wenigstens daneben steht


----------



## Mutti (20. Januar 2007)

Theo:-) schrieb:


> @mutti:  klasse bilder...wie kommt es das ich immer, wenn ich auf eins der bilder bin, mein rad trage oder wenigstens daneben steht



@theo: Danke.  Hmmm, was das mit dem Off-Bike-Bildern betrifft, ich glaube, dass liegt an der Sportart "Cross" selbst ... "Fahrradweittragen" halt.   Oder Du bist einfach zu schnell fÃ¼r Dein ,Stubbenspringerâ gewesen! 

@all: Habe just erfahren, dass der bereits erwÃ¤hnte semi-offizielle BÃ¤ren-XC im Februar im Wildenloh stattfinden soll, voraussichtlich am dritten Samstag des Monats, was dann logischerweise der 17.02. wÃ¤re. Wird zugleich als quasi ,festlicher' Abschluss des BÃ¤ren-WinteraktivitÃ¤ten auf MTB gesehen. Vielleicht geht die Sache aber auch schon eine Woche frÃ¼her Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne, also am 10. Februar. Genaueres sollen wir zeitnah erfahren (u.U. sogar durch Aushang bei ,Buhl'  )! Also ,Theo', da kannst Du noch mal ordentlich Dein Bike vor die Kameras schieben und tragen ...   

Und morgen, 13:00 Uhr, MTB- und Cross-Trainingsrunde ab ,Schleuse'?!?
Ja, ich kenne die Wetterprognosen â¦


----------



## greyscale (21. Januar 2007)

Rock over Wildenloh?

Meinen die das ernst?

Im Wildenloh ist am WE soviel Läufer-, Walker, Spazierengeher-Gesocks unterwegs, dass man so eine Geschichte evtl. auch Sonnabend-Mittag in der Fußgänger-Zone ausrichten könnte...



Ich bin dabei!

g.


----------



## KSB/OL (28. Januar 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Rock over Wildenloh? Meinen die das ernst? Im Wildenloh ist am WE soviel Läufer-, Walker, Spazierengeher-Gesocks unterwegs, dass man so eine Geschichte evtl. auch Sonnabend-Mittag in der Fußgänger-Zone ausrichten könnte...



Hmmmm, FuZo ... interessante Idee!  

Wildenloh? Ja, das ist ernst gemeint ... wenngleich das Thema "Läufer, Walker, Spazierengeher" schon bei der Geländesondierung bzw. Probebefahrung vor einigen Wochen durchaus kritisch reflektiert worden ist. 
Kannst Du über kleine, agile Hunde springen ohne an deren Leinen hängen zu bleiben, um in jedem Fall zu verhindern, sowohl Hund, als auch Frauchen oder Herrchen bis ins Ziel mitzuschleifen? Weil, dann könnt's klappen! 

Wo wir gerade bei Hunden sind: war das ein Hundewetter heute?! Ekelig. Und was macht unser Sabethchen? Fährt auf der Cross-WM im "flämischen Schlamm" von Hooglede einen sensationellen 13. Platz raus .. ähhh ... rein! Wie auch immer ... 
... ich bleib dabei, ich werd noch Fan!   
Suse, hau rein! Da geht noch mehr! Ich sach Dir das ... 
Und, wann wird  ?

Oh, ich glaub, ich mach hier heute 'nen Themenabend: Hunde im Wildenloh, im Wetter und in Rastede. Habe nämlich just ein paar improvisierte Impressionen von der Bikejoering-WM hochgeladen (Klickt hier oder auf "Fotos"!).
Tja, so'n ,tierischer' Katapultstart, der hat schon was ...  ... hmmm, jemand da, der seinen energiegeladenen, lauffreudigen und unerschrockenen Hund gerne mal auf Gassi-Tour in ,erfahrene' Hände geben möchte? Bitte melden!  

mutti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (29. Januar 2007)

Boah,

klasse Hundebilder, das hätte Industrial Light & Magic auch nicht besser hinbekommen.

g.


----------



## Mutti (31. Januar 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Boah,klasse Hundebilder, das hÃ¤tte Industrial Light & Magic auch nicht besser hinbekommen.



Hey, also ersteinmal sind das ,Bikebilder' ... ja gut, mit Hunden ... aber deshalb noch lange keine "Hundebilder"! Was sollten Hundebilder auch hier in der IBC? Zweitens, was heiÃt hier ILM? Das sind alles authentische Aufnahmen ... nix fake, alles echt. Solche Bilder mach' ich nur. Oder sieht das Biker-Bild hier (klick!) etwa aus wie von ILM?    

Na, also! 

Hmmm, sag mal, mit welch dÃ¼sterem Haufen bist Du da eigentlich unterwegs?  

(Nee, ich meine natÃ¼rlich DANKE  ... und, tja, sorry! Hey, aber bei der Vorlage mit ILM ... dann noch von einem Cross-Piloten user-namens ,Greyscaleâ ... da muÃte ich einfach kreativ werden!) 

O.k., o.k., ich mach mich auf zu sinnvolleren Dingen. Jetzt wird trainiert. Schwimmen. Jaaaa, es ist Mittwoch, und trotzdem â¦ heute wieder kein (Nacht-) Biken! Aber immerhin â¦ 

Btw, habe gerade auch einige wenige Bilder vom ersten 4-8-12h-Rennen in Buchholz hochgeladen. Ja, ein bisserl ,teamlastig' ... aber wo ,wir' doch gewonnen haben!  

Bis bald ... und dann gerne wieder mit sinnvolleren Infos zu bikerelevanten Themen in und um OL.


----------



## KSB/OL (2. Februar 2007)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde, 

MTB- und Cross-Touren- und Trainingstermine am WE:

a) morgen, SA, 11:00 Uhr (mit den Bären)
b) übermorgen, SO, 13:00 Uhr (mit den OLRRFlern)

jeweils an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm)!


----------



## Plattländer_HB (3. Februar 2007)

Hi da draußen,

ich komme aus Bremen und würde gern wissen wie man zu den Osenbergen kommt. Findet man sich da gut zu recht? Oder muss man die guten spots erst groß suchen? Ich würd gern mal zu "crossen" hin.

Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## Mutti (3. Februar 2007)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:


> Hi da draußen, ich komme aus Bremen und würde gern wissen wie man zu den Osenbergen kommt.



Also, die Osenberge ziehen sich quasi vom Stadtrand Oldenburg (Kreyenbrück bzw. Bümmerstede) in Norden über die BAB29 und die Bahnlinie OL-OS bis nach Sandhatten im Süden. Ein sehr zentraler Ausgangspunkt für Touren ist der Wanderparkplatz "Steile Wand" bei Sandkrug / Hatter Wüsting (an der K314) - einfach mal bei bspw. map24 "Sandkrug, Steile Wand" eingeben. Das trifft es in etwa ...



Plattländer_HB schrieb:


> Findet man sich da gut zu recht?



Ja, das Gelände ist recht übersichtlich, aber auch bei weitem nicht so klein und überschaubar wie ... sagen wir mal ... wie die ,Große Höhe' bei DEL.  



Plattländer_HB schrieb:


> Oder muss man die guten spots erst groß suchen?



Nun, einige wirst Du mit dem nötigen Spürsinn und etwas Glück recht schnell finden können, die meisten aber definitiv nicht, so ganz ohne ,Vorbelastung'. Ist hier wie anderswo ...  



Plattländer_HB schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mal zu "crossen" hin.



Komm Doch einfach zu unserem Treff, z.B. morgen um 13:00 Uhr! Ist halt 'ne gemischte Runde (MTB & Cross), die sich recht gut auskennt in dem Areal ...  ... hmmm, obwohl ... wollen wir morgen eigentlich in die Osenberge?  

Dicke Grüße nach Bremen


----------



## Plattländer_HB (3. Februar 2007)

Hi nochmal,

hat sich eventuell jemand die Mühe gemacht und die Strecken in eine Karte eingezeichnet?


----------



## greyscale (4. Februar 2007)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:


> Hi nochmal,
> 
> hat sich eventuell jemand die Mühe gemacht und die Strecken in eine Karte eingezeichnet?



Es gibt sogar GPS-Skripte, hilft nur nicht viel. Die Anfahrten sind teils so versteckt, dass ich sie auch nicht jedesmal finde...

Komm' einfach mal 'rum.

g.


----------



## KSB/OL (5. Februar 2007)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Radsportfreunde, 

zum Thema ,Rock over Wildenloh':

Der Termin für den Bären-XC steht fest.  Es ist Sonntag (!) der 18. Februar 2007. Treffpunkt zu dieser zwar semi-offiziellen, aber jetzt auch offiziell offenen "Winter-Spass"-Veranstaltung des 1.TCO: 10:15 Uhr auf dem Wanderparkplatz Wildenloh (an der L828, fast unmittelbar am westlichen Ortsrand von Wildenloh) oder bereits bis 10:00 Uhr am Hallenbad OL-Eversten - mit anschließendem Transfer zum Wildenloh. 

Programm vor Ort: zweimaliges gemeinsames Einfahren auf dem 2,6 km langen Gelände-Rundkurs, anschließend MTB-/Cross-Rennen über voraussichtl. +/- 7 Runden bzw. 40 Minuten.

(Bekannte Gesichter aus der lokalen Radsportszene - darunter eine Dame in rot - haben ihr Erscheinen bereits angedroht ...    )
@greyscale: Wie wär's alternativ mit "Ammerländer Schinkenklopfer"?


----------



## v-max (6. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich klinke mich hier einfach mal zwischen, da ich auch aus OL komme und selten jemanden zum Fahren habe. Gibts es schon eine Nightridegruppe, der ich mich anschließen könnte?
Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (7. Februar 2007)

v-max schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich klinke mich hier einfach mal zwischen, da ich auch aus OL komme und selten jemanden zum Fahren habe. Gibts es schon eine Nightridegruppe, der ich mich anschließen könnte?
> Richard



Hallo Richard! Hmmm, Nightride?!  Eigentlich immer Mittwochs, 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes ... eigentlich. Ich weiß aber nicht, wieviel da die letzten Wochen los war. Bis Dezember kamen wir immer so mit 2 bis 5 Leute zusammen. Leider werde ich (auch) heute nicht dabei sein können.  Na, aber demnächst ...  
Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch eine(r) von den anderen NightriderInnen ...


----------



## v-max (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mutti,
Mittwoch ist fein- lese es nur selbst jetzt erst, aber evtl. ja nächste Woche
Gute N8
Richard


----------



## Mutti (9. Februar 2007)

Maaaahlzeit zusammen! 



v-max schrieb:


> Hallo Mutti, Mittwoch ist fein- lese es nur selbst jetzt erst, aber evtl. ja nÃ¤chste Woche Gute N8 Richard



@v-max: Habe gestern bei Buhl erfahren, dass die Teilnehmerzahl beim Mittwochstreff in den vergangenen Wochen durchweg bei "0" lag.   Aber warum sollten wir das mit dem kommenden Termin nicht Ã¤ndern!?! Also, dazu spÃ¤ter gerne mehr ... 

@all:

a) Zusatzinfos zum Thema *"Rock over Wildenloh"*:

Das Event hat nun tatsÃ¤chlich den Status der _"1. Offenen MTB-/Cross-Vereinsmeisterschaften der BÃ¤ren" _erhalten. Haupt-Treffpunkt wird am 18. Februar um 10.00 Uhr das Hallenbad OL-Eversten sein (Ecke Brandsweg / Pirolweg). Auszug aus der Einladung: "Von dort wird Jens Kankel als Ausrichter mit euch zum Wettkampfort âWildenlohâ radeln. Die Strecke fÃ¼hrt innerhalb des Wildenloh Ã¼ber eine selektive Runde von 2,5 Km und ist 7x zu durchfahren. Wettkampfdauer ca. 40 min. Attraktive Preise winken und ein anschlieÃendes Duschen (kein Schwimmen) im Hallenbad Eversten ist mÃ¶glich."
Na, wenn das nix is' ...  

b) *WM-Feier* bei Buhl:

Herr "Bond" hat mich gebeten, kurz darauf hinzuweisen, dass er und der RSC am Freitag, den 16. Februar ab 17:00 Uhr wieder zur - jetzt schon fast traditionellen  - WM-Feier bei Buhl-Bikes laden. Zitat RSC-Info: "Alle Interessierten sind herzlich eingeladen. FÃ¼r das leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt. " (Ob8! Wir wollen diese gute Gelegenheit auch nutzen, um die "organisierte KlÃ¼ngelei" im MTB-Bereich neu bzw. weiter anzuschieben!)  

c) *Trainings- und Tourentreffs *(MTB / Cross) am kommenden WE:

- morgen, SA, 10. Februar: steht noch nicht fest!  
- Ã¼bermorgen, SO, 13:00 Uhr - unter Wettervorbehalt - ab Schleuse (mit den OLRRFlern)  

Also, wir seh'n uns ...  ... vielleicht schon heute Abend beim "Speichentalk".


----------



## KSB/OL (10. Februar 2007)

Termin am jetzigen Samstag: 14:00 Uhr, Schleuse


----------



## schnitzlwirt (14. Februar 2007)

Hi!

Fahrt ihr heute Abend? Würde gern mal ne runde mit euch drehen!  

Jan


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Februar 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Fahrt ihr heute Abend? Würde gern mal ne runde mit euch drehen!
> 
> Jan



Also, ich bin deswegen http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radbild?END=&LANG=de&CONT=euro&ZEIT=200702141430&CREG=eurg

heute nicht dabei.
An meine Gummistiefel passen keine Cleats....  

Aber wenn das Wetter die nächsten Male besser wird, gerne wieder....
Bei diesem Wetter fahren wir meistens nicht. Wenn es ein wenig tröpfelt, 
dann sind wir schon mal unterwegs.
Einfach hier wieder nachfragen. Dann ist meistens auch ein Eintrag im Last Minute Biking...

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (14. Februar 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wenn es ein wenig tröpfelt,
> dann sind wir schon mal unterwegs.



Hi!

Leichter Regen ist das doch nur!  

In Oldenburg regnet es doch sowieso immer...


----------



## Mutti (14. Februar 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr heute Abend? Würde gern mal ne runde mit euch drehen!  Jan



Hallo Jan! Bist Du häufiger / noch länger in OL? Sonst sehr, sehr gerne. Aber heute Abend? Also, neeeeee ... lass mal! 

Das Wetter soll die Tage ja deutlich besser werden (Hey, das kommt durchaus auch in OL hin und wieder vor!  ). Und am WE geht's ohnehin auf's Bike, natürlich inkl. launigem - oder so - Bären-Rennen im Wildenloh.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (14. Februar 2007)

ich bin Studi hier seit September, hab demnächst Semesterfereien. 

Ich weiss gar net was ihr alle habt, das Wetter ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. 

Regenjacke an und ab gehts! 

Oder bin ich hier im Rennradforum gelandet?   

Wenn du morgen lust hast, kein Ding, danach bin ich leider erstmal wech!  

mfg


----------



## greyscale (14. Februar 2007)

Wetter ging so...

War trotzdem lieber in der Muckibude das Ergometer quälen - Caution: greyscale or some of his secretions may be corrosive.

Ich rufe angesichts des Wetters alle möglichen WE-Termine aus:

Fr, 16.02.07, 15:05 Uhr ab HB-Neustadt/Schrägseilbrücke: Crosser oder Renner Richtung OL
Sa, 17.02.07, 13:30 Uhr OL-Artillerieweg (Glashaus/Carls): Renner
So, 18.02.07, 10:15 Uhr OL-Wildenloh: Vierzig Minuten Walker-Scheuchen mit Crosser oder Mounty im Auftrag der Bären
So, 18.02.07, 13:00 Uhr OL-KKSchleuse, gemütliches MTBiken / Crossen mit den Rennradfreunden..

g.


----------



## Mutti (14. Februar 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Ich rufe angesichts des Wetters alle möglichen WE-Termine aus: (...) So, 18.02.07, 13:00 Uhr OL-KKSchleuse, gemütliches MTBiken / Crossen mit den Rennradfreunden..



Holla, was'n 'n OL los!?!    Hat der gute Oldenlüder ... ähhhh ... Oldenbürger auch schon gemacht, und zwar hier!  

@greyscale: Hmmm, ich glaube, mir sagen vor allem die letzten beiden Termine zu.   Aber, warum eigentlich "gemütlich"?  



			
				schnitzelwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss gar net was ihr alle habt, das Wetter ist doch gar nicht so schlimm. Regenjacke an und ab gehts! Oder bin ich hier im Rennradforum gelandet?



@schnitzelwirdkalt  : Hey, noch nie dabei gewesen sein, und schon Sprüche klopfen wollen, was?!   Wegen morgen, morgen mehr.  

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (15. Februar 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> @schnitzelwirdkalt  : Hey, noch nie dabei gewesen sein, und schon Sprüche klopfen wollen, was?!   Wegen morgen, morgen mehr.



Hehe, stimmt auch wieder!   Heute wird es definitiv nicht regnen! 


Also, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Mutti (15. Februar 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Also, wer ist dabei?



Na, dann um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes zum Nightriden! O.k.?!?  

Bis gleich ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (15. Februar 2007)

Alles klar ich bin am start


----------



## dinosaur (15. Februar 2007)

@Mutti: Ist denn "Rock over Wildenloh" eine reine Vereinsveranstaltung oder dürfen auch Crossinteressierte aus der Nachbargemeinde  mitfahren?
Ciao
dino


----------



## greyscale (15. Februar 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @Mutti: Ist denn "Rock over Wildenloh" eine reine Vereinsveranstaltung oder dürfen auch Crossinteressierte aus der Nachbargemeinde  mitfahren?
> Ciao
> dino



Hi Dino,

soweit ich weiß, ist die Geschichte "offen". Kannst also kommen, der Kurs ist allerdings defintiv Cross pur. Jeder Kurs im WE-Cup ist anspruchsvoller (apart from moving targets)

"Gemütlich" bei der So_mittag-Runde: Ich bestehe auf meinen Latte und einen lecker Kuchen bei Bruno hinterher...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (16. Februar 2007)

dinosaur schrieb:


> @Mutti: Ist denn "Rock over Wildenloh" eine reine Vereinsveranstaltung oder dürfen auch Crossinteressierte aus der Nachbargemeinde mitfahren?



Greyscale sieht das richtig. Die ganze Sache ist "offen", auch für "Crossinteressierte aus den Nachbargemeinden". Also, komm(t) vorbei! 

@greyscale: Hey, Du kennst die Strecke doch noch gar nicht vollständig!?  Aber stimmt schon, es wird wohl auf einen wirklich ,schnellen' Kurs hinauslaufen. Trotzdem, ein paar technische Stellen (Mulden, Trails) gibt's schon. Meine solche, an bzw. nach denen man mit 'nem Mounty deutlich besser im Rennen liegt. Fühlte sich jedenfalls bei den damaligen "Probefahrten" so an ...  

P.S. zur "Gemütlichkeit": Wann wird Bruno eigentlich Euer Sponsor?  

Btw, viel Spaß nachher auf der Tour Schrägseilbrücke - Huntebrücke.  Ich werde mich um 17:00 Uhr zur "offenen"  WM-Feier bei Buhl bewegen ... das muß als radsportliches Abenteuer - für heute - reichen.  

Bis denne ...


----------



## Suse (17. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß, ich weiß, selbst gestern noch war es Thema... aber morgen wirds leider mit mir nichts mit "Rock over Wildenloh" , denn 
... zum einen ziehe ich seitdem ich nicht mehr im Büro arbeite keine Röcke mehr an  
... zum anderen bin ich morgen um 10.15 Uhr zu einem Frühstück eingeladen  
... außerdem haben mich heute die Junioren aus dem Verein platt gefahren 

Werde halt nicht jünger. Trotzdem viel Spaß morgen ... LG die Suse


----------



## &Söhne (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo KSB/OL,
habe mir die Bilder von dem Weser-Ems-Lauf in Vechta angesehen und ihr habt mich sehr gut getroffen.
Möchte mich bedanken, weiß zwar nicht bei wem, aber in der nächsten Saison bin ich wieder dabei, gebe dann gerne einen Kaffee und Kuchen aus.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Februar 2007)

so, die Bilder vom Rock over Wildenloh sind eingestellt.  
Wenn jemand Interesse an den Originalbildern hat, dann bitte eine PM an mich. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=16185


Hoffe, dass die Bilder jetzt eine bessere Qualität haben und nicht so verzerrt sind wie beim letzten Mal...


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle die neugierig sind:  meine Homepage ist ein wenig überarbeitet worden samt Forum und Gästebuch.

Gruß
Oldenbiker


----------



## stiffmaster77 (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin hier neu und möchte mir in nächster Zeit ein Bike zulegen.Da es bei mir, ich komme aus der nähe von Aurich, keinen Shop mit ordentlichen Rädern gibt, wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob es in Oldenburg einen ordentlichen Bike-shop gibt? Wo man auch mal ne Probefahrt machen kann...
Habt ihr eigentlich auch ne eigene HP?
gruß
der stiffmaster


----------



## rieol (21. Februar 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für alle die neugierig sind:  meine Homepage ist ein wenig überarbeitet worden samt Forum und Gästebuch.
> 
> ...



Moin Ingo,

dein link zur Homepage geht nicht, du hast da ein "d" zu viel in der Zeile...

Gruß, 
Michael


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hier der berichtigte Link zu meiner Homepage:

http://www.oldenbiker.de

Die Probleme im Gästebuch mit Firefox werden schnellstens behoben.

Gruß
Oldenbiker


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (22. Februar 2007)

stiffmaster77 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin hier neu und möchte mir in nächster Zeit ein Bike zulegen.Da es bei mir, ich komme aus der nähe von Aurich, keinen Shop mit ordentlichen Rädern gibt, wollte ich euch mal Fragen ob es in Oldenburg einen ordentlichen Bike-shop gibt? Wo man auch mal ne Probefahrt machen kann...
> Habt ihr eigentlich auch ne eigene HP?
> gruß
> der stiffmaster



Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistrasse. www.buhl-bikes.de.vu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suse (22. Februar 2007)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistrasse. www.buhl-bikes.de.vu



Um genau zu sein www.buhl-bikes.de.


----------



## stiffmaster77 (22. Februar 2007)

ja danke, werd dort mal vorbeischauen. Schade das keine Preise auf der Page stehen...
@ Oldenbiker   : Deine HP ist echt nett, hast dir ne Menge Mühe damit gemacht. 
schönen gruß


----------



## Mutti (22. Februar 2007)

stiffmaster77 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch ne eigene HP?



Wir arbeiten dran ... 



stiffmaster77 schrieb:


> @ Oldenbiker : Deine HP ist echt nett, hast dir ne Menge Mühe damit gemacht.



Finde ich auch, da steckt 'ne Menge Arbeit drin. Is' toll, scheint allerdings auch einen gewissen Trainingsrückstand zu erklären.    
@all: WE? Gibt's Pläne, trotz übler Regentänze? :kotz:

... von wem eigentlich?  

@oldenbürger: Danke für die Bilder! 

@suse: Wenn Du den ,roten Rock' nicht mehr brauchst, dann nehm ich den gerne. Wurde ja sowieso reichlich improvisiert geändert ...  

@&söhne: Lecker, Kaffee und Kuchen ... oder so.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (23. Februar 2007)

Suse schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein www.buhl-bikes.de.



richtich. dass mit dem vu ist quatsch.


----------



## Suse (2. März 2007)

Und wo wir gerade bei Homepages und so sind: Ich habe auch mal etwas an meiner Seite gearbeitet und sie ist jetzt wieder online...

...vielleicht nicht viel aktueller, aber toller  

Grüße, die Suse


----------



## Mutti (3. März 2007)

Suse schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade bei Homepages und so sind: Ich habe auch mal etwas an meiner Seite gearbeitet und sie ist jetzt wieder online...vielleicht nicht viel aktueller, aber toller  Grüße, die Suse


Stimmt!    Hmmm, bekomme ich für dieses schicke Foto noch 'nen Bier heute Abend? Oh, ähhhh, hatte ich ja schon ...   

*@all:*

a) *heute* (SA), *20:00 Uhr*, *klüngeltechnischer Treff* (Website, Team, Verein, etc.) im "Bei Beppo" in der Auguststraße 57, OL:





  

b) *morgen* (SO), *13:00 Uhr*, *geländemäßiger Touren- und Trainingstreff*, wie immer an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm). Hey, das Wetter soll richtig brauchbar werden! Wie wär's mal wieder mit Dötlingen und / oder drumherum?   Denke da an Huntepadd, den ein oder anderen Abstecher auf die AERs ... also u.a. an diese Ecke hier: 




 ("Harz des Nordens"?! _Scroll!_ )

Bis denne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirarokh (4. März 2007)

Hallo ihr alle,
Ich wohne zwar schon ein Semester in Oldenburg, ging aber bisher davon aus, dass man hier nicht Biken kann. Wenn ich mir diesen Thread hier aber anschaue, scheint das nicht zu stimmen.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall sehr gerne mal ein paar Runden mit euch drehen!


----------



## Mutti (4. März 2007)

@Sirarokh: Klink Dich ein! 

@all: Wir werden heute wohl wieder zu neunt - oder mehr - sein. Sieht außerdem schwer danach aus, dass drei BikerInnen eine abgekürzte, also auch "einsteigergeeignete" Runde drehen werden. Nur so als Hinweis ...   

... bis gleich!


----------



## greyscale (4. März 2007)

Hatte ja schon überlegt, das richtige Rad  zu nehmen, um endlich vierstellig in 07 zu werden, aber gut ich nehme jetzt das Mounty vom Haken...

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (4. März 2007)

High zusammen,

habe eben die paar Fotos von heute auf meine Homepage geladen.
Hier der Link: http://www.oldenbiker.de/diashows/sontagstour_04maerz07/gallery.html

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (4. März 2007)

War ein wirklich netter Nachmittag!

Danke an alle Beteiligten (Hunte eingeschlossen).

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. März 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> War ein wirklich netter Nachmittag!



Was war denn daran nett? 
Wir sind noch ganz nach Dötlingen gefahren und dann auf dem Rückweg war ich ja sowas von platt.  
Mutti fuhr im Wind und ich dahinter und habe dann nur noch gebettelt langsamer zu fahren...  
Zum Schluß hatte ich dann 82 km auf der "Uhr"!!!!  
Mittlerweile war es 18.15 Uhr....

Aber war trotzdem natürlich sehr nett!  Trotz der Wasserpassagen...
Dank auch an Mutti für die Gnade..!!


----------



## rieol (7. März 2007)

Kommt heute abend jemand zu Buhl zum Mittwochstreff?


----------



## Mutti (8. März 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... und dann auf dem Rückweg war ich ja sowas von platt.



Hey, beklag Dich nicht, immerhin bist Du ab Sonntag in einem echten Trainingsparadies! Hmmm, ich hoffe nur, wir kommen hier auch ohne Dich klar ...   



rieol schrieb:


> Kommt heute abend jemand zu Buhl zum Mittwochstreff?



Oh, gerade erst gelesen ... ähhh, nein, aber ich werde mich spätestens Sonntag wieder ins Gelände werfen (siehe LMB)!  

Und, dabei? 

Bis denne ... 

P.S.: Weiß eigentlich jemand was genaueres über die "Norddeutsche Indoor Trial-Meisterschaft" am Wochende auf der Messe Bremen?


----------



## greyscale (11. März 2007)

War wirklich klasse heute!

Das erste Mal diese Saison in kurz/kurz und ich glaube ich habe etwas Sonnenbrand.

Bis auf einige nicht Crosser-kompatible Abschnitte im Bereich der Rittrum(?) war's Spaß pur!

War eventuell das letzte Mal für mich im Gelände bis Ende August...

g.


----------



## &Söhne (12. März 2007)

Gestern war ein super Tag, sind auch 100 Kilometer gefahren, aber im langen Dress, der Wind war noch zu kalt.
Und der heutige Tag fängt mit Sonnenschein an, ich werde mich gleich auf´s
Rad schwingen.
Wetter, du kannst so bleiben.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (12. März 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> War wirklich klasse heute!



Ja, fand ich auch. War die bisher schönste Tour 2007. Dank an alle ... insbesondere für die vielen schönen oder auch weniger schönen Schläuche ... und natürlich die Geduld. Gibt's in naher Zunkunft zurück ... die Schläuche, nicht die Geduld!   Versprochen.  



greyscale schrieb:


> War eventuell das letzte Mal für mich im Gelände bis Ende August....



Waaaaaas?! Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, warum sich diese spezielle Spezies Radsportler ausgerechnet dann, wenn's in Wald- und Bergland erst richtig schön wird, komplett auf die stinkenden Straßen verkrümmeln muss.   Also, wir machen jetzt nicht nur weiter, wir fangen jetzt erst richtig an! 

Kleiner Hinweis: Mountainbiking ist entgegen anderslautender Meinungen *kein* Wintersport!  



greyscale schrieb:


> Bis auf einige nicht Crosser-kompatible Abschnitte im Bereich der Rittrum(?) war's Spaß pur!.



Da gab's nicht-cross-kompatible Abschnitte? Aha! Siehst', da mußt Du wohl noch'n bisserl üben ...  

Btw, ich war jüngst richtiggehend überrascht: GPSies ist zwar - bisher - nur ein kleines Web 2.0-Mashup (noch dazu "beta"), enthält aber schon einen (eigenen) MTB-Track ab Huntlosen.  Holla!  Obwohl, das Höhendiagramm ... hmmmmm.

Hey, da geht doch noch mehr!  Da müssen wir mit Greyscale und seinem GPS-Plotter wohl doch noch das ein oder andere Mal ins Gelände, was!?! Also, nix mit "...bis Ende August", sondern ...

... bis bald.


----------



## greyscale (12. März 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> J[...] und natürlich die Geduld. [...]



Den Sonnenbrand habe ich mir vermutlich gefangen, als ich andächtig der vier Mann starken Einsatztruppe "WirFlickenMuttisHinterrad" geharrt habe.




Mutti schrieb:


> Waaaaaas?! Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, warum sich diese spezielle Spezies Radsportler ausgerechnet dann, wenn's in Wald- und Bergland erst richtig schön wird, komplett auf die stinkenden Straßen verkrümmeln muss.   Also, wir machen jetzt nicht nur weiter, wir fangen jetzt erst richtig an!



Bin halt Speed-Junky und unsere Wälder sind mir zu eng. Dazu kommt, dass die schönsten Geländestrecken im Sommer entweder brennesselig, brombeerig oder ilexig sind. 

Das bekommt der Radlerwade gar nicht...

Die Trails um OL sind halt etwas vegetationsanfällig.

Aber: Ich habe so zwei Ideen, die ich den Jungs und Mädels im Gelände im Sommer anbieten werde - jeweils ein Wochenende im Umkreis von 200 km. Mal schauen, wie die Resonanz ist



Mutti schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis: Mountainbiking ist entgegen anderslautender Meinungen *kein* Wintersport!



Ab 32 °C ist Bergradfahren im Wald besser als Straßenradeln, stimmt.




Mutti schrieb:


> Da gab's nicht-cross-kompatible Abschnitte? Aha! Siehst', da mußt Du wohl noch'n bisserl üben ...



Ja, die gab es. Meine Cross-Sommerbereifung, die Speemäxe, sind schon drauf, die haben erhebliche Traktions- und Seitenführungsprobleme, wenn es im Gelände ernst wird.




Mutti schrieb:


> Hey, da geht doch noch mehr!  Da müssen wir mit Greyscale und seinem GPS-Plotter wohl doch noch das ein oder andere Mal ins Gelände, was!?! Also, nix mit "...bis Ende August", sondern ...
> 
> ... bis bald.



Der Etrex ist kein Plotter, sondern kann auch als Logger arbeiten.

Ich leihe den gerne bei Bedarf aus!

g.


----------



## Mutti (12. März 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Den Sonnenbrand habe ich mir vermutlich gefangen, als ich andächtig der vier Mann starken Einsatztruppe "WirFlickenMuttisHinterrad" geharrt habe.



Hey, dabei haben wir doch gar nicht geflickt ... wir haben ja nicht einmal die Perforation gefunden. Gut, stimmt schon, zwei Qualitäts-Schläuche, zwei Qualitäts-Pumpen und einen Qualitäts-Ventileinsatz auf einer Strecke von kaum 2000 m - mehr oder minder - zu verschleißen ... und dann noch dermaßen viel Manpower zu binden, das hatte ich noch nie in den 111 Jahren meiner "Bike-Karriere". Aber, hee, das ist ein öffentliches Forum hier ... also, psssssst ... viel zu peinlich!  



greyscale schrieb:


> Das bekommt der Radlerwade gar nicht...



... jener Wade, mit der - nicht zuletzt im Studio - wohldefinierten und jetzt auch herrlich angebräunten Muskulatur? 



greyscale schrieb:


> Aber: Ich habe so zwei Ideen, die ich den Jungs und Mädels im Gelände im Sommer anbieten werde - jeweils ein Wochenende im Umkreis von 200 km. Mal schauen, wie die Resonanz ist.



Oh, bin erfreut ... und gespannt!  Wir hatten ja beim vorletzten Speichentalk schon einen eintägigen römisch-germanischen Wochenendausflug angedacht. Erst zu einer modernen Interpretation der "Varusschlacht" mountainbikemäßig und solide an den Kalkrieser Berg, danach entspannt relaxend in die angrenzenden Saunalandschaft. Historisch wenig authentisch, aber sportlich sicherlich ein kleines Highlight. Ich frag "Harzfan" mal, ob wir 'ne Sondierungstour machen ... darin sind wir nämlich richtig, richtig gut. 

Und dann ist da ja auch noch die "Hundertmalhunte"-Idee, einer ... hmmmm, sagen wir ... anspruchsvollen Höhenmeter- und Ausdauerchallenge!   



greyscale schrieb:


> Ja, die gab es. Meine Cross-Sommerbereifung, die Speemäxe, sind schon drauf, die haben erhebliche Traktions- und Seitenführungsprobleme, wenn es im Gelände ernst wird.



Ja ja, dann ist immer das Material schuld.  Btw, schöne, technische Strecken, was?  Dauert außerdem noch 'ne ganze Weile, bis einige Abschnitte davon tatsächlich recht üppig "ergrünen". 



greyscale schrieb:


> Der Etrex ist kein Plotter, sondern kann auch als Logger arbeiten.



Cool, dann kann das Ding ja nicht nur mitplotten ... sondern man kann damit u.U. den Wald für Dich auch etwas luftiger gestalten, ja?!? Tolle Technik, so'ne Technik!  



greyscale schrieb:


> Ich leihe den gerne bei Bedarf aus!



Du bist ein echter Freund ...  

... doch jetzt genug mit dem . Morgen ist wieder ein Tag (mit prächtigem Wetter).


----------



## greyscale (13. März 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> ... jener Wade, mit der - nicht zuletzt im Studio - wohldefinierten und jetzt auch herrlich angebräunten Muskulatur?



Die haben aber inner Muckibude irgendwie gar nichts gemacht .



Mutti schrieb:


> Ja ja, dann ist immer das Material schuld.



Du weißt doch: Kann der Bauer nicht schwimmen, war's die Badehose!

Ach ja, ich fülle jetzt erstmal einen Urlaubsantrag aus...

g.


----------



## Mutti (14. März 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen! 

Ich weiß leider noch nicht, ob ich's heute Abend zum Mittwochstreff schaffen kann.  Also, bloß nicht unnötig warten! 

O.k.?

Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß.


----------



## BICYCLEMAN (14. März 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Habe wie versprochen einige Bilder von den letzten drei Mittwochs-Touren hochgeladen. Guckt einfach mal hin!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
bestellt mal schöne Grüße an Timo  , was macht Klaus denn jetzt eigentlich ?!, ist der auch mal wieder im Laden ?

Grüße

Bicycleman


----------



## Mutti (14. März 2007)

... uhuhu, das ist aber ein altes Zitat!  Warum eigentlich? 

Egal, die Grüße an Timo werde ich ausrichten ... wenn's die anderen nicht gleich schon machen. Ich werd's heute nämlich definitiv zeitlich nicht zum Mittwochstreff schaffen.  

Klaus? Den habe ich leider Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehen ...  

@all: Morgen Nachmittag vielleicht 'ne suburbane Runde auf'm Mounty?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (14. März 2007)

hi,
ich wäre nicht abgeneigt  


mfg


----------



## greyscale (15. März 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]
> @all: Morgen Nachmittag vielleicht 'ne suburbane Runde auf'm Mounty?



Sagst du Zeit, Alder!

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (15. März 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Sagst du Zeit, Alder!



17:00 Uhr bei Buhl?!?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (15. März 2007)

Klingt gut, gerne auch ein wenig eher, bei DEM Wetter 






...darf ich mit?


----------



## Mutti (15. März 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> ...darf ich mit?



Hmmmm, naaaa guuuut ...  ... um 17:00 Uhr s.t. bei Buhl! 

Bis gleich ...


----------



## greyscale (15. März 2007)

Rad und g. zuhause angekommen!

Muss mal abklopfen, was das für eine Macke war. 

Gibt es exponentielle Schleicher?

g.


----------



## Mutti (16. März 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Gibt es exponentielle Schleicher?



Unter Bikern? Jau, die gibt's!   

Wir waren um 19:00 Uhr wieder in OL. Kleine, feine ... aber leider viel zu kurze Nord-Nordost-Runde. Na, das Jahr fängt ja erst an ...  

Btw, der knorrig-strikte Wachmann am Tor zum Fliegerhorst war nicht wirklich begeistert vom RSC-Training. Zitat (sinngemäß): "Ich weiß gar nich' was das soll. Die heizen hier, als ob da kein anderer wär. Und wenn die irgendwo reinkrachen, wer darf dann den Rettungsdienst rufen? Wir."  


Klingt nach Spaß, oder?!


----------



## OldenBiker (24. März 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

hat jemand Lust am Karfreitag zu biken?
Ich wollte gegen 10:00 Uhr an der Schleuse Richtung Sandkrug loszuckeln, um meine 'Trainingsstrecke' mal wieder zu fahren. 

Gruß
OldeBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (24. März 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen, hat jemand Lust am Karfreitag zu biken?



Na, erstmal morgen auf eine prächtige Sonntagsrunde ... Strecke machen, oder!?! 

Genauere Infos gleich nach'm Abendtraining ...  

Bis denne ...


----------



## KSB/OL (24. März 2007)

Der kreative MTB- / Cross-Trainings- und Tourentreff morgen, Sonntag, wie immer um 13:00 Uhr auf der Schleusenbücke (OL-Niedersachsendamm). 

Wir seh'n uns ...


----------



## rieol (26. März 2007)

und, wie viele km sind es gestern geworden?


----------



## Mutti (26. März 2007)

rieol schrieb:


> und, wie viele km sind es gestern geworden?



Sabina hatte zum Schluß etwas mehr als 80 knackige km auf'm Zähler. Ich hab' dann noch 'ne Runde um's Zw'ahner Meer angehängt, weshalb auch bei mir schließlich 80 bis 90 km zusammen gekommen sein müssen.

Wir hatten uns - neue Variante - zunächst die südlichen und östlichen "Vororte" von OL (Bümmerstede, "Cruisenbush", Tweelbäke, Stadtwald, Bornhorst, Ohmstede, etc.) vorgeknöpft, und waren danach über einige "Spielereien" in der nördliche City, den Drögen Hasen, Wold, Engelsmeer und die "Moorschlammfelder" zügig nach Edewecht gebuckelt - alles wie immer möglichst offroadig. 

Uns' "Oldenlüder" ist ja am Morgen noch auf Malle gewesen, d.h. quasi aus dem Flieger raus gleich zu uns auf die hiesige Trails gestoßen , weshalb er sich - genauso wie Krischan und Ronald (der ab heute für 'ne Woche das Breisgau um Freiburg unsicher macht) - etwas früher abgesetzt hat. Schätze, er konnte trotzdem gute 45 km - und sogar ein paar Höhenmeter - sammeln. 

Insgesamt war's diesmal also keine wirklich große, geschlossene Sonntagsrunde  ... aber trotzdem wieder eine echt runde Sache. 

Apropos, ein dickes DANKE an alle Beteiligten!   

Und bei Euch? 

P.S.: Schönes Wetter, was? Und?


----------



## rieol (26. März 2007)

Rund um den Drögen Hasen, Wold, Wildenloh (fein im Moor), Frierichsfehn und Petersfehn waren wir  unterwegs. Schön schlammig die ganze Angelegenheit, aber dadurch natürlich nur um so spassiger!
Wir hatten am Ende eher bescheidene knappe 40 km auf der Uhr. 

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## Mutti (29. März 2007)

Kurz zur Info: "fixes" Geländerudeln ... ähhh ... Geländeradeln auf MTB bzw. Cross nunmehr immer Mittwochs, 18:00 Uhr ab Lambertistraße (bei Buhl-Bikes) und Sonntags, 13:00 Uhr ab Niedersachsendamm (Schleusenbrücke).

Außerdem lädt der RSC Oldenburg zum offenen (!) Asphalt-Training auf den Fliegerhorst Oldenburg (_Hoch lebe die Konversion!_  ), ab sofort immer Donnerstags um 18:00 Uhr (Wichtig: unbedingt punktlich sein, sonst läßt einen die Wache am Haupttor nicht mehr auf die Basis!!!)

Bis denne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (6. April 2007)

Car- Feytag- Biken? Ingo fährt ab 10 Uhr. Fährt jemand später?
Würde mich dann anschließen wollen.

Der Jo


----------



## rieol (8. April 2007)

Moin miteinand´

hat jemand Interesse, morgen eine Tour zu machen? So 40-50km rund um Oldenburg

Meldet euch

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Mutti (9. April 2007)

rieol schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse, morgen eine Tour zu machen? So 40-50km rund um Oldenburg



Wann soll's denn losgehen? Weil, is' ja schon ...


----------



## rieol (9. April 2007)

So was dummes, ich bin leider krank...:kotz:

Falls ihr eine Tour macht, wünsch ich euch viel Spaß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (9. April 2007)

rieol schrieb:


> So was dummes, ich bin leider krank... Falls ihr eine Tour macht, wünsch ich euch viel Spaß



@rieol: Ooch, schade!  Na, dann gute Besserung.  ("Harzfan" ist heute leider auch schon krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen. Hey, was macht Ihr denn Leute?   )

@oldenbürger: Sind gestern auf schmalen Reifen unterwegs gewesen. Große "Bären"-Runde, u.a. nach Dangast, Varel, Westerstede, Edewecht, etc.! Aber keine Sorge, ich werde dem Stollentreff nicht untreu!    (P.S.: Kann es sein, dass Deine SMS ein wenig lang "unterwegs" war?  )

So, ich will jetz' raus!


----------



## bexxx (10. April 2007)

Hi,

evtl. erinnert sich noch der eine oder andere an mich, obwohl die Erinnerung ja schon verblassen dürfte  

Naja, nach dem Umzug nach Aachen hatte ich nur Stress und %&%$&%$
     [mind. 5 Zeilen Flüche zensiert]
... 

ok, langsam wird's besser und ich hatte gestern meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem MTB hier im Aachener Wald und ich habe jeden Tag der Sport-Abstinenz bereut. 
... wenigsten konnte ich heute Abend wieder die Treppen rauf und musste nicht im Auto übernachten 

Was ich Euch aber eigentlich mitteilen wollte: ein guter Freund von mir organisiert zum zweiten Mal den "Thülsfelder Fun Triatlon" am 19.5. 
Er wurde letztes Jahr nach einer ordentlichen Portion Grog oder Donnergurgler (ich weiss es nicht mehr) aus einer "Keiner nennt mich (ok, mich ist in diesem Fall "bexxx") eine feige Sau"-Aktion heraus ins Leben gerufen.

Die Disziplinen sind 1 Min. Liegestütze, 20 km Radfahren und 8 km Laufen. Da nicht jeder Lust zu Allem hat gibt es dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Möglichkeit der Teilnahme als Staffel.
Danach gibt es Grillen und Biertrinken ohne Wertung (was letztes Jahr ne ordentliche Party war!). 

Wir hatten an der Strecke eine Menge Streckenposten und das Rote Kreuz hat auf uns aufgepasst. Es ist wirklich gut organisiert 

Mehr könnt Ihr auf dem PDF unter Fun-Triathlon_2007.pdf sehen. Würde mich freuen jemanden von Euch dort zu treffen 

Lieben Gruss,
baixxx


----------



## Mutti (11. April 2007)

bexxx schrieb:


> ein guter Freund von mir organisiert zum zweiten Mal den "Thülsfelder Fun Triatlon" am 19.5. Mehr könnt Ihr auf dem PDF unter Fun-Triathlon_2007.pdf sehen. Würde mich freuen jemanden von Euch dort zu treffen  Lieben Gruss, baixxx



@bexxx ... ähhh ... baixxx:  Soll ich das mal die ganzen Bären wissen lassen?  Der "Aixilant" ...  

@all: ... und heute natürlich auf keinen Fall unseren Trainings- und Tourentreff verpassen!


----------



## bexxx (11. April 2007)

Hi die Mutti,



Mutti schrieb:


> @bexxx ... ähhh ... baixxx:  Soll ich das mal die ganzen Bären wissen lassen?  Der "Aixilant" ...



*arg* ist nen _Fun_ Triathlon. Aber es ist jeder willkommen, der sich danach auch der sportlichen Herausforderung stellen moechte, Abends noch mitzugrillen ...  

bexxx


----------



## schnitzlwirt (13. April 2007)

Freundschaft: ein Schiff, groß genug um bei gutem Wetter zwei zu tragen, aber nur einen bei schlechtem Wetter.  




  

Jemand Zeit und Lust auf ne Tour heute??  


Schnitzl


----------



## agent00pommes (13. April 2007)

MTB oder mit Asphalttrennscheiben? wohin solls gehen?


----------



## Mutti (13. April 2007)

Schätze, der Schnitzelwirt fährt breitstollig ...


----------



## agent00pommes (13. April 2007)

OK... is doch schon mal was... aber heute lange strecke? oder eher gelände wo man sich etwas austoben darf? Mittwoch war die strecke mit den grösseren Wurzeltrails erstesahne... nur lange strecken sind mir mit meinem Panzer zu mühselig. wann sols losgehen?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (13. April 2007)

Ob breit oder schmal, du hast die freie wahl 

Wie waere es um 16 Uhr?

mfg

Edit: Ich dachte so an ca 2-3 Stunden fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent00pommes (13. April 2007)

16:00 schaff ich nich habe um 15:30 erst feierabend. habe allerdings auch noch etwas muskelkater von mittwoch (ja ich bin untrainiert!)


----------



## schnitzlwirt (13. April 2007)

Ok dann sag du ne zeit, von mir aus auch in den Abend rein!


----------



## Mutti (13. April 2007)

Vorschlag: um 17:30 Uhr strategisch günstig bei Buhl treffen, dann locker und kreativ ins Gelände ... nach Sandkrug!?! 

Und? 

P.S. @schnitzelwirt: Bitte diverse Teile vorher unbedingt abschrauben!  
P.S. @agent00pommes: Bitte diverse Teile vorher unbedingt anschrauben!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (13. April 2007)

Jo von mir aus gehts klar.

Ok, die Schutzbleche kommen ab, aber auch nur zwecks Befestigung auf dem Gepaecktraeger, um die Mutti damit bei Bedarf ordentlich auszupeitschen!!  

Nee mal im Ernst: Wie soll ich dich ohne Traeger denn mal wieder nach Hause ziehen wenn du schlapp machst...


----------



## agent00pommes (13. April 2007)

Habe gestern neue Riserbar in passender klemmung bekommen alles andere wird ordnungsgemäss befestigt  soll nicht wieder vorkommen... hehe


----------



## Mutti (13. April 2007)

Ohgottogottogott, 'nen Panzerfahrer und 'nen Radtouristiker ... auf was lass ich mich da bloß (wieder) ein. Obwohl, in meinem Horoskop stand, ich soll's mit dem Sport heut' ohnehin nicht übertreiben ... (kein Kommentar).  

Also, dann um 17:30 h in der Lambertistraße ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent00pommes (13. April 2007)

is gebongt, bin da


----------



## KSB/OL (13. April 2007)

Da in den vergangenen Tagen die ersten miesen ... ähhh ... gemeinen Holzböcke des Jahres versucht haben an unsere athletischen Bikerbeine anzudocken, hier nochmal der viel zitierte, allgemeine und durchaus ernst gemeinte Hinweis: *Zecken checken!!!*  Mehr zum Thema u.a.  hier!

Sollte nur gesagt sein ...  

Btw, noch jemand morgen in Surwold?


----------



## agent00pommes (13. April 2007)

SORRY Jungs, musste ungeplanterweise bis grade noch beim Kunden Vorort sitzen und hatte dort kein Inet. Ich glaube wir sollten mal Handynummern austauschen.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (13. April 2007)

Schade, 

hast du echt was verpasst, war mal wieder dank Muttis Ortskenntnis ne super Runde!


----------



## Mutti (13. April 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> SORRY Jungs, musste ungeplanterweise bis grade noch beim Kunden Vorort sitzen und hatte dort kein Inet.



Jau, schade. Haben noch 'ne ganze Weile auf Dich gewartet ... und zudem die schlimmsten Dinge befürchtet.    



agent00pommes schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir sollten mal Handynummern austauschen.



Unbedingt! Hatte Timo vor Ort noch gefragt, ob er Deine mobile Nummer vielleicht kennt. War aber nicht der Fall.  

@schnitzlwirt: Danke.  Und, die dicke Nudelportion schon verputzt? 

@Bexxx: Vorhin konnten wir einen ersten schnellen Blick auf Fraggles neues Spezialisiertes werfen ... schön rot das Bike, wie sich das gehört!


----------



## bexxx (13. April 2007)

Hi die Mutti,



Mutti schrieb:


> @Bexxx: Vorhin konnten wir einen ersten schnellen Blick auf Fraggles neues Spezialisiertes werfen ... schön rot das Bike, wie sich das gehört!



Jo, er freut sich schon  
Habe ihm den Link auf diesen Thread geschickt, dann sollte er sich gut mit Euch koordinieren können.

pah - rot ... kein Mensch mag rote Räder  Den Beweis hatten wir ja vorm Aachener Dom )

bexxx


----------



## Mutti (13. April 2007)

bexxx schrieb:


> Den Beweis hatten wir ja vorm Aachener Dom )


Ich zitiere (absichtlich in rot): _"Oh, nice bike ... WHOOOOAAAARGH, NIIIIICE BIIIIIKE!"_    

Tschö nach Aix!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (13. April 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Und, die dicke Nudelportion schon verputzt?



Der erste Teller Spagetti mit Tomatenhackpaprikazucchinizwiebelschafskaesechilischotensosse hat sich soeben erfolgreich auf den Weg durch meinen Verdauungstrakt gemacht!


----------



## Mutti (13. April 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Der erste Teller Spagetti mit Tomatenhackpaprikazucchinizwiebelschafskaesechilischotensosse hat sich soeben erfolgreich auf den Weg durch meinen Verdauungstrakt gemacht!



Schön, dass wir mal drüber geredet haben ...   ... hmmm, klingt aber irgendwie etwas schmerzhaft, finde ich.    

Wünsche (trotzdem ) eine geruhsame Nacht! 

P.S.: Hey, das Wetter ... das wird ja noch besser morgen!!! Und übermorgen erst ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. April 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> P.S.: Hey, das Wetter ... das wird ja noch besser morgen!!! Und übermorgen erst ...



Guten Morgen .....

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster bestätigt die These von Mutti...

Also rauf auf das Bike mit den Stollen.

Wir treffen uns um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse beim Küstenkanal. 
Direkt oben auf der Brücke. 
Aber bitte nicht auf der Autobahnbrücke!!! *ggg*...

Herr Bond hat sein Erscheinen auch schon angekündigt.
Im Last Minute Biking http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/uebersicht.php habe ich einen Eintrag vorgenommen...

Bis gleich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (15. April 2007)

Stimmt. Ich auch.


----------



## Fraegle (15. April 2007)

Hallo!
Bexxx hat mir gesagt, dass ihr euch über diesen Thread koordiniert. 
Ich hatte gestern quasi-versprochen, heute auch mitzukommen. Leider hat sich in letzter Minute (als ich schon mit meinem neuen Rad auf dem Weg zur Bank war um das Geld zu holen es zu bezahlen) rausgestellt, dass ich es dieses Wochenende noch nicht bekomme. Naja, nächstes WE ist ja auch noch ein Tag. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## bexxx (15. April 2007)

Hi Fraegle,



Fraegle schrieb:


> Naja, nächstes WE ist ja auch noch ein Tag.



Mittwochs ist auch noch ein Tag 

bexxx


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. April 2007)

Hallo Bexxxxxxxx,

lange nicht von Dir gelesen...
schöne, dass Du Dich mal wieder hören lässt....

Bin gerade zurück vom Biken, muss jetzt noch unter die Dusche....

Die anderen haben noch einen Abstecher in die "Schöne Aussicht" gemacht....

Schönen Sonntag noch...

Lüder


----------



## bexxx (15. April 2007)

Hi Lüder 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Bin gerade zurück vom Biken, muss jetzt noch unter die Dusche....



Kam auch gerade von einer guten Abfahrt wieder. 2.5 Stunden hier im Aachener Wald und ich war platt wie Sau. Diesmal hatte ich aber keinen Platten und nur 2x eine Nahtoterfahrung. 
Kacke dass ich mich a) nicht auskenne und b) die mitgebrachte Karte nur hilft wenn man weiss wo man ist.

Naja, so konnte ich heute noch etwas französisch sprechen üben )). Bin ich doch glatt in den belgischen Frittenkessel geraten.

bexxx


----------



## agent00pommes (16. April 2007)

Hallo bin nun auch wieder am Rechner.

Ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe mir am Wochenende neue Schwalbe Racing Ralph (2.40) draugezogen mit dichen Maxxis schlÃ¤uchen wegen der Sicherheit, und trotzdem habe ich nach ca 10km n dickes loch reinbekommen. vieleicht auch weil 3 Bar zuviel des guten sind. Wie gesagt die Decke is noch sehr jung und hat in der mitte der Karkasse einen ca 5mm langen sauberen Schlitz (vermuttlich von Glass). SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich kommt ein neuer schlauch rein, aber kann ich mit der Decke weiter fahren? oder muss ich Angst haben das sich das weiter aufreist oder Ã¤hnliches? Wollte den eigentlich auf den Mittwochtouren fahren geht das noch? oder muss ich da was flicken? wÃ¤re ja schade um die 35â¬

MfG

Luke


----------



## Mutti (18. April 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> (...) die Decke hat in der mitte der Karkasse einen ca 5mm langen sauberen Schlitz (...)



@agent00pommes: Kannst' uns heute Abend ja mal zeigen! (Hast' die Mantelflicken von Ingo noch?   )

@all: Übrigens, heute um 18:00 Uhr erscheine auch ich wieder auf breiten Stollen, versprochen.  Ja ja ... obwohl, nachdem was ich über Euer Materialgemetzel vom letzten Sonntag gehört habe, weiß ich gar nicht, ob ich das mit Euch überhaupt noch will.   Tja, wer den Schaden hat ... aber nein, ich hoffe, auch die "Schrotterfraktion" läßt sich heute Abend b(l)i(c)ken! 

Hmmm, bin außerdem dermaßen gespannt, ob wir schon mit "Fraegle" rechnen können ...   

So oder so, bis denne ...  

P.S.: Sieht ganz danach aus, als würde das Wetter gegen Abend sogar noch etwas brauchbarer!


----------



## agent00pommes (18. April 2007)

Jau bin heute abend auch wieder dabei. Bringe einen Kollegen mit der soll mal etwas gelände schnuppern 

@ Mutti: das war ein mantelflicken mit dem ihr meinen Lenker befestigt habt??

Habe meinen Panzer übrigends von über 20 auf knapp 17kg abgespeckt durch abbauen überflüssigerteile (kefü, Bashguard, licht) und neuer LEICHTERER Teile  Lenker (diesmall in passender Klemmung) Sattelstütze und neuer (leichterer)Reifen+Schläuche.

bis heute abend.


----------



## Fraegle (18. April 2007)

Hallo!



Mutti schrieb:


> Hmmm, bin außerdem dermaßen gespannt, ob wir schon mit "Fraegle" rechnen können ...



Nachdem ich gestern mein Rad bekommen habe und mal ein bisschen angetestet habe (Wardenburg Gloysteins Fuhren) bin ich runter nach Astrup und habe mir auf dem Hunte Trail nach Huntlosen direkt erstmal n Plattfuß gefahren. 
.oO(Hatte Bexxx nicht auch n Plattfuß bei seiner ersten Ausfahrt und war es nicht auch auf dem Huntetrail?)
Ich werde heute Abend wohl damit zubringen meine Wunden zu lecken (mit anderen Worten: den Reifen zu flicken oder noch präziser einen neuen Schlauch einzuziehen). 

Da das mir hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit alles Informationen sind, die ihr garnicht haben wolltet entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon und freue mich derweil schon auf Sonntag. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (18. April 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend wohl damit zubringen meine Wunden zu lecken (mit anderen Worten: den Reifen zu flicken oder noch präziser einen neuen Schlauch einzuziehen).



Hey, dafür braucht man doch nur wenige Minuten ... aber nie und nimmer einen ganzen Abend.  Ergo, schlechte Ausrede!  Wir rechnen fest mit Deinem Erscheinen um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl. 



agent00pommes schrieb:


> @ Mutti: das war ein mantelflicken mit dem ihr meinen Lenker befestigt habt??



Pssst, muß doch keiner wissen. Obwohl, kreativ war's schon, oder?   

(Ohgottogott, das liest sich hier ja wie bei den Diletonkeln und -tanten.    )

Btw, klickt! (... nur, hmmm, 5 Minuten ablüften? Eigentlich zu lang!)


----------



## Fraegle (18. April 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Hey, dafür braucht man doch nur wenige Minuten ... aber nie und nimmer einen ganzen Abend.



Ich habe so zwischen 17:00 und 17:30 DZE. Bin dann gegen 17:45 zu Hause. Dann tausche ich den Schlauch, dann ist es pessimistisch gerechnet 18:00. Wenn ich mich dann umziehe und aufs Rad schwinge wäre ich so gegen 19:00 bei Buhl. Da ich (noch) keine Beleuchtung am Rad habe könnte ich dann umdrehen und nach Hause fahren, damit ich vor dem Dunkelwerden wieder an der Burg bin. 
Das ist einer der Nachteile, wenn man ein Vons (von's Land) ist. :,-(


----------



## bexxx (18. April 2007)

Hi,

ja, jetzt wo Fraegle sich den Reifen am Huntetrail plattgefahren hat, kann er endlich initiiert werden. 

Mutti: zeig ihm doch die schoene Stelle, wo wir meine Kette nieten mussten ))

bexxx


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2007)

Hallo an alle....

Morgen ist es wieder soweit....   13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse!!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/uebersicht.php

Mutti wird sich auch wieder auf die Stollen wagen...   mal sehen, ob er es noch kann.... 

Bis dann.....    Oldenbürger


----------



## Mutti (21. April 2007)

bexxx schrieb:


> Mutti: zeig ihm doch die schoene Stelle, wo wir meine Kette nieten mussten



@bexxx: Wie soll ich denn die Stelle finden? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann haben wir damals in der Not den Originalsplint (wieder-)verwendet, oder? (Ja ja, schon wieder was zum Thema "Diletonkel und ..."  ) Da finde ich die Flickstelle an Deiner Kette doch nie und nimmer wieder ... ganz davon abgesehen, dass Du und Dein Bike in Aachen und ich in Oldenburg bzw. Du und Dein Bike in Oldenburg und ich in Aachen (wie voraussichtlich am kommenden WE) sind. Oder wie war Dein Vorschlag gemeint?    (Jaaaa doch, da macht meiner einer wieder wilde Späßeken ...)   (Bist Du heute eigentlich mit auf der Rurtalrunde gewesen? Sicher aber geht's morgen zum Bike-Day nach Eupen, oder? Muttitipp: Tolles Event! Schöne Runde (die lange)! Bin ich früher immer gern gefahren ... obwohl, da gab's einmal dieses "Schlammjahr" ...)

Nu' aber ernsthaft, ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob unser gefraegelter ... ähhhh ... gebeutelter "Vonsie" morgen endlich mal bei uns'rem Bike-Treff an der Schleuse auftaucht. (Uuuuiiiii, krieg ich jetz' Ärger?  ) Die Bedingungen erscheinen mir jedenfalls nahezu optimal! Und mit dem Initiieren lassen wir uns bestimmt auch noch 'was einfallen ... 

@oldenbürger:    ("Special Guide"??? Toll, wegen Dir und Deiner Ankündigung durfte ich jetzt der Rennradriege absagen ...!) 

In diesem Sinne, bis morgen ... 

@agent00pommes: Du hast die 70km nach Dörpen aber nich' mit 'm Panzer gebuckelt, oder?


----------



## agent00pommes (21. April 2007)

Ja mutti, bin ich tatsächlich!

Habe die strecke an der B401 gewählt von OL nach Dörpen hab ich etwas glück mit den rückenwind gehabt, das ging schon ganz gut habe etwas über 2 1/2 std gebraucht wenn man einmal 5 min pinkel pause abrechnet.

Das bike vom Kumpel haben wir auch wieder hinbekommen, da kommt ihr NIE drauf was der fehler war!!! : ein kettenglied war einfach steif, und dieser hat dann dieganze zeit auf der kassete rumgesprungen. is mir erst aufgefallen nach dem das ganze schaltwerk und das hinterrrad auseinander hatte :-D

erst mal mittwoch wieder ne kleine aufwärm tour mit euch fahren und dann werd ich mal am WE versuchen mit euch mit zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (21. April 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> Ja mutti, bin ich tatsächlich!



 

Respekt!


----------



## OldenBiker (22. April 2007)

Hi all,

Mittwoch wieder dabei. Muss zwar mit 'ner gebrauchten Shimano XT Kurbel fahren, aber das Innenlager ist immer noch Top. Muss bis dahin nur noch die Gabel ein wenig zerpflücken.

Also bis denne.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. April 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> Muss zwar mit 'ner gebrauchten Shimano XT Kurbel fahren, aber das Innenlager ist immer noch Top. Muss bis dahin nur noch die Gabel ein wenig zerpflücken.
> 
> Also bis denne.



Hallo....

Dann funktioniert ja fast alles....  

Du dürftest auch ruhig mal sonntags erscheinen....

Gruß, Oldenbiker


----------



## OldenBiker (22. April 2007)

Muss leider auch mal von der Arbeit ausspannen. Und von meiner besseren Hälfte will ich ja auch noch was haben


----------



## Mutti (24. April 2007)

Hey, da haben sich ja schon etliche Leute für morgen angemeldet: Ingo, Fraegle, Lukas, Hinnerk ... gut, nicht unbedingt im LMB ... aber dafür an anderer Stelle.   Und zum Wetter braucht man ja wohl nix mehr sagen ... obwohl, in der NWZ stand heute, beim Land würde darüber nachgedacht, aufgrund der Trockenheit und der damit verbundenen Brandgefahr ein Zutrittsverbot über unsere Wälder zu verhängen.   Hmmm, also dann morgen Abend noch mal schnell in's Gehölzenen, was?!  

Der Turbobür ... ähhhhmmmhhhneejaaa ... Oldenbürger und ich haben übrigens im späteren Verlauf der Runde vom Sonntag noch ein paar schöne "neue" Trails und ... sagen wir mal ... Hangwege an den südlichen Osenbergen erkundet. Ernsthaft!  
Na, wie wär's? 

Bis denne ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (24. April 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Hmmm, also dann morgen Abend noch mal schnell in's Gehölzenen, was?!
> 
> Der Turbobür ... ähhhhmmmhhhneejaaa ... Oldenbürger und ich haben übrigens im späteren Verlauf der Runde vom Sonntag noch ein paar schöne "neue" Trails und ... sagen wir mal ... Hangwege an den südlichen Osenbergen erkundet. Ernsthaft!
> Na, wie wär's?
> ...



Klingt vielversprechend. Nehmt ihr mich auch mit dem Crosser mit oder muss ich mit den breiten Reifen kommen?
Gruß Z.


----------



## agent00pommes (24. April 2007)

Ich komme mit stollen :-D wie denn auch anders.

mein Kollege hat seinen Antrieb nun auch im Griff und wird mitfahren. wetter is mir schon fast etwas zu warm. Aber alles egal hauptsache kein WIND!

bis morgen


----------



## Mutti (25. April 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich auch mit dem Crosser mit oder muss ich mit den breiten Reifen kommen?



Kona oder Zanella, das ist hier die Frage, was?! 

Also, sagen wir's mal so, wir haben noch keinen Crosser vertrieben ... oder gar im Wald stehen lassen (... außer vielleicht, er hat sich drei Plattfüße nacheinander auf nur 400 m Huntetrail gefahren und sich's selbst aus- und nachdrücklich gewünscht!   ) Mit 'nem Schmalstollenbike bist Du allerdings zur Zeit - insbesondere Mittwochs - definitiv und absolut Teil einer überaus deutlichen Minderheit. (Nicht wahr, Herr Rehme?)   
Nun aber ernsthaft, ich würd mich riesig freuen ... gerade auch, weil das sogar völlig unscharf noch sportlich aussehen kann (... oh ah, das is' ja gar kein Crossbike auf dem Bild hier!)  
Du mußt nur damit rechnen, dass die Strecke etwas stärker auf die Belange einer MTB-Truppe abgestimmt ist ...  ... huntetaler Verhältnisse natürlich immer vorausgesetzt.  

P.S.: Ich hoffe die Kiste im Hintergrund ist zwischenzeitlich mit reichlich Spielsand gefüllt worden!?!   

Na dann, bis heut' Abend! 

P.S.: Wer (noch) fährt heute Nachmittag Fumic, Zabel, Petacchi und Co. gucken?! (Hmm, warum radeln die eigentlich im weiten Bogen um OL herum?!   )


----------



## Picantus Luther (25. April 2007)

Es wird also eine fette Runde. Schön das so viel wollen.
Freue mich auch drauf.
Gruß von und bis später

PL der Jo


----------



## Fraegle (25. April 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Du mußt nur damit rechnen, dass die Strecke etwas stärker auf die Belange einer MTB-Truppe abgestimmt ist ...  ... huntetaler Verhältnisse natürlich immer vorausgesetzt.


Ich schätze, dass er bei meinen Skills mit dem Cross-Bike überall hinkommt, wo ich mit dem MTB hinkomme. 
(aber ich arbeite dran)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (25. April 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe meinen Helm vergessen. Kann mir jemand einen leihen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## agent00pommes (25. April 2007)

wer ist den helm?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (26. April 2007)

Na, alle gut heim gekommen oder hat Mutti seine Kette nochmal geschlachtet?

Gruß Z.


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. April 2007)

Hallo von Jo.
Es war wieder einmal schön mit euch. Schön, das es diesmal jemand anderen getroffen hat(und nicht mich). Schade das Bikes nicht ewig halten. Ich merke dann, das Equipment sehr wichtig ist. Toll ist's auch, das man sich bei Pannen gegenseitig so gut helfen kann. 

Hier was von gestern. 


Einfach: "GMX Mediacenter starten"  drücken. Wenn nicht will, sende ich gerne per mail.

Ein Hinweis in eigenen Sache.
Meine ersten Stunden auf dem Mounty hat Jörg begleitet. Das war sehr gut. Er gab mir Tipp, hat Zwangspausen eingelegt, damits mir nicht zu schwer fällt.
Gestern ist mir aufgefallen, das gerade neue Mitfahrer fast nichts trinken.
Helm und Brille fehlten auch. Sollten wir doch, anstatt permanente Selbstbeweihräucherung, als Vorbilder auf wichtige Tipps hinweisen.
Stimmts? Oder.
Bis Sonntag?


----------



## agent00pommes (26. April 2007)

täch,

der blutjunge neue mitfahrer (harm)wird beim nächten mal hofentlich so schlau sein und die flasche die ich ihm mitgegeben habe auch mitnehmen 

Das mit dem trinken habe ich bei meiner erste fahrt auch zu spüren bekommen das habe ich bei der 2ten ausfahrt sofort behoben, genauso mit der kleidung, sieht zwar total bescheuert aus son trikot, ist aber echt super weil man darin praktisch gar nicht schwitzt.

Das mit dem Helm und brille sehe ich aber anders, ich finde fahrradhelme so hässlich.... so ein helm kommt nicht auf meine rübe, besteht ja keine helmpflicht, ich hätte aber noch einen Dirt und einen Downhillhelm anzubieten aber nicht so ein standard fahrradhelm, das gleiche gilt für die brille, habe eine die für den Fullface helm past geht auch für den dirt helm. ist aber für die strasse genauso brauchbar wie die helme.. nämlich gar nichts, da fahr ich lieber mit Cape und Pornobrille.

mfg


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. April 2007)

Luke,

was macht die Disk?

Ei- oder Bremsscheibe?

Von Jo


----------



## agent00pommes (26. April 2007)

nö das passt schon alles, das ist ja alles kein LEICHTBAU ... sollte schon halten Doubletrack is von Whizzwheels eingespeicht und hält bomben fest... bin schön mehr kilometer damit hingefallen als gefahren... naja fast

bin da nicht so... und wenns noch etweis eiert dann biegt man das wieder zurecht, ingo hat wunderbare arbeit geleistet, mein hinterrad muss aber neu eingespeicht werden irgend wie kamm dem das gelände nicht so gut 

Ist dein ei den noch da oder ist das im gelände verloren gegangen?...ggg


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. April 2007)

Das war noch ne Eierei.  

Aber jetzt ist´s wieder Original oval.

Sah der Sturz jedenfalls cool aus?


----------



## agent00pommes (27. April 2007)

Auf jedenfall!!!!

erst flog derhinterreifen hoch und ich dachte.. joah könnte passen... und dann bist du gradewegs auf den baum gefallen ich dachte schon.. ohhhh... links, links, links... aber ne bist mitten drauf geflogen. Hättest dir alles brechen können, aber nein du erwischst nur deine klötze :-D

sah aber trotzdem gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (27. April 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> erst flog derhinterreifen hoch und ich dachte.. joah könnte passen... und dann bist du gradewegs auf den baum gefallen ich dachte schon.. ohhhh... links, links, links... aber ne bist mitten drauf geflogen. Hättest dir alles brechen können, aber nein du erwischst nur deine klötze



Das klingt ja verheerend! Was n Glück, dass ich nicht mit gefahren bin. Ich hätte da bestimmt überall gestanden und mich nirgends runtergetraut.


----------



## Mutti (27. April 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Das klingt ja verheerend! Was n Glück, dass ich nicht mit gefahren bin. Ich hätte da bestimmt überall gestanden und mich nirgends runtergetraut.



@Fraegle: ... es gab durchaus Alternativen an diesem Berg (_JH Sandhatten_)! Der Jo, unser alter Draufgänger ... und überhaupt, alles nur "_permanente Selbstbeweihräucherung_"!  

Also, ...  ... und dieses WE zeigt Dir der Bexxx mal ein paar schöne Stellen - nein, nicht zum Kettenflicken - im Huntetal und an den Osen, oder?!? 

@Dr. Zoidberg: Nein, habe keine weiteren technischen Probleme gehabt.  

@Aventinus Luther: Na, ob 'nen Kettenriss unbedingt in direkter Relation zur Materialqualität steht?!?  Den letzten hatte der Oldenbürger auf seinem "Epic" (_"Wooaaarrrgh, niiiice biiiike!"_) ... o.k., das gute Teil hatte ich da innerhalb von ein paar Minuten wieder zusammen ... hier hingegen ... ja ja!   
In diesem Sinne, besten Dank an den Oldenbiker für's "Austauschteil"!   

@agent00pommes: klick!


----------



## Picantus Luther (27. April 2007)

Selbst...  . Liegt da nun doch tatsächlich ein Stück Wahrheit drin?
Sollte es so sein, das mit wenig Worten doch viel gesagt werden kann?

Nun. Sonntag. Tja. Will schon wieder fahren. Ich denk an dich (Grandmaster-Mutti). Aventinus, Picantus, Spekulatius... was auch immer.
Ich freu mich drauf. 
LG von Jo


----------



## Fraegle (30. April 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Nein, der Bexxx hat mir gestern nichts gezeigt. Ich war um 13:00 an der Schleuse, aber der Kreis der Anwesenden war ... übersichtlich (-.-) 
Ausser mir war noch ein anderer da (es scheint hier unüblich zu sein, irl-Namen zu verwenden, daher lasse ich das, denn ich kenne den Foren-Nik von ihm noch nicht). 
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig gewundert, weil der Oldenbürger einen Sonntag zuvor noch angekündigt hat, 2 Bekannte aus Bremen mitzubringen. 
Naja, immerhin bin ich ja immernoch nicht total equipped. Die Klamotten, die ich vorletzten Freitag geebayed habe haben ihren Weg bis zum Wochenende nicht zu mir gefunden -.-

--8<--könnte als Werbung ausgelegt werden----
Ansonsten tanzt heute Abend schön in den Mai. Morgen findet übrigens in der Gemeinde Wardenburg die 5. Schlemmerradtour statt. 
Man muss 12 Stationen abklappern, bekommt überall eine Kleinigkeit zu Essen dazu und kann am Ende was gewinnen. Sollte sich das Wetter aber nicht ändern ist mit erhöhtem Verkehrsaufkommen auf den Radwegen zu rechnen. 
--8<--könnte als Werbung ausgelegt werden----

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. April 2007)

Servus,
beabsichtigt jemand Morgen, also 1.Mai, ohne Alkohol und FRESSEN das Mounty zu scheuchen?

Da Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. April 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Servus,
> beabsichtigt jemand Morgen, also 1.Mai, ohne Alkohol und FRESSEN das Mounty zu scheuchen?
> 
> Da Jo



Hallo Jo, hallo die Anderen....

ich würde auch gerne eine MTB-Tour am 01.05. machen. Wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns evtl. ein wenig eher treffen und dann eine schöne Tour machen.
Anschließend können wir dann dieses Event noch aufsuchen: http://www.campus-cruise.de/

Die wollen ab 14.00 Uhr eine Ausfahrt veranstalten....
Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns gegen 11.00 Uhr an der Schleuse treffen und dann anschließend die Ausfahrt der Cruiser anschauen.

Ich mache mal einen Eintrag in das Last Minute Biking.... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/uebersicht.php
Am Besten ihr meldet Euch mal bei mir, damit wir das ein wenig organisiert bekommen......

Und übrigens.... , es haben sich noch MTB-Gäste aus Bremen angekündigt.....

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (30. April 2007)

Hi!



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne eine MTB-Tour am 01.05. machen....



Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass am Mi keine Tour stattfindet? Ich habe leider morgen keine Zeit. 
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. April 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass am Mi keine Tour stattfindet?  MfG
> Fraegle




Hi, nö, das heißt es eigentlich nicht! Ist nur eine Tour zwischendurch....
Mittwoch habe ich nämlich keine Zeit... 

Bis die Tage.....


----------



## Loni (30. April 2007)

So, ich bin dann wohl der Gast oder einer der Gaeste aus HB 

freu mich auf Euch und die Tour!!


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. April 2007)

Hi Lüder,

super Idee. Also evtl. dann morgen um 11 Uhr bei der Schleuse.
Da Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. April 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Hi Lüder,
> 
> super Idee. Also evtl. dann morgen um 11 Uhr bei der Schleuse.
> Da Jo




Die Idee mit dem Campus-Cruise war aber von Mutti!!!!


----------



## Mutti (30. April 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Campus-Cruise war aber von Mutti!!!!



Neeee, die is' doch von Andreas und Ingo. (_Ich "cruise" doch nicht!_)  

... aber "vorbeigucken" könnt man ja mal!


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. Mai 2007)

Lieber Lüder,

danke dafür. das du dich um die Gäste gekümmert hast.
Das war nett.
Der Jo


----------



## Loni (2. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen, 

Gast bedankt sich ganz herzlich fuer die gestrige Fuehrung durch OL und Umgebung, Geduld, Hilfe, Schlauch usw. Es war ganz toll und ich werde so schnell wie moeglich wiederkommen, bin allerdings erstmal ausser Gefecht. 

Also, gehabt Euch wohl!

Bis bald!!


----------



## Mutti (2. Mai 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Hi! Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass am Mi keine Tour stattfindet? MfG Fraegle



Wie sieht's aus? Nachher (um 18:00 Uhr) 'ne kleine Runde  ab Lambertistraße?


----------



## Fraegle (2. Mai 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus? Nachher (um 18:00 Uhr) 'ne kleine Runde  ab Lambertistraße?



Ich glaube, diese Woche habe ich alles nötige Equip mit. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (2. Mai 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, diese Woche habe ich alles nötige Equip mit.



Na dann, willkommen in der Équipe! 

Bis nachher ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (4. Mai 2007)

Ich würde ja gerne mal zu einem Bike-Park mit-/fahren.
Wer will mit bzw. nimmt mit und zeigt wo einer ist?
Reger Zuspruch erwünscht.

Der Jo


----------



## agent00pommes (4. Mai 2007)

Jau da bin ich ganz spontan mit dabei.

Habe gehört das Timo so etwas ab und zu unternimmt. Und letztens hab ich vom IBC ne mail bekommen wo sich ü30 jährige nach winterberg verabreden wollten. Wäre sofort mitgekommen nur fehlen mir da noch 5 jahre *jungspundt*

Da ich beruflich aber voll ausgelastet bin was meine Freizeit angeht, müsste ich das rechtzeitig wissen damit ich da Urlaub nehmen kann 28.06 - 08.07 sind bei mir auch nicht möglich.

wäre ne coole sache wenn das klappen würde

MFG
agent00pommes


----------



## Mutti (4. Mai 2007)

Jau, die "_Bond-Fraktion_" treibt sich recht regelmäßig in Winterberg herum ... zumindest war das im letzten Jahr so. Momentan ist wohl nix geplant ... zumindest nicht "offiziell" angekündigt. Einfach mal Timo fragen ... allerdings müssen wir vorher wohl noch 'nen Verein grüden!     

Btw, wer ist am WE noch alles schon früh in bzw. um Sandkrug für Teilnahme bzw. Support beim "Hatter Duathlon"? Ich will einige "wichtige" Bären und insbesondere drei OLRRFlern bei Ihrer "_Operation Kotzgrenze_" (O-Ton OLRRF) tatkräftig und lautstark über die Strecke peitschen ... und nachmittags natürlich wieder selbst auf die Piste! 

Bis denne ...


----------



## greyscale (4. Mai 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne mal zu einem Bike-Park mit-/fahren.
> Wer will mit bzw. nimmt mit und zeigt wo einer ist?
> Reger Zuspruch erwünscht.
> 
> Der Jo



Da wäre ich dabei!

g.


----------



## greyscale (5. Mai 2007)

Die Bilder von den Mai-Feierlichkeiten sind in meinem Photo-Album...

g.


----------



## Eeyore (6. Mai 2007)

hi @ all !!!

super bilder von der mai ausfahrt !!!  
noch einmal vielen dank an alle, die uns anfänger ertragen mußten !!!   
@lüder   - an dir noch einmal ein extra DANKE !!!
               hat mir wirklich viel spaß gemacht !!!
@lena    - hoffe die hand geht es wieder besser !!! wenn nicht, gute  
               besserung !!!
@ all      - nimmt jemand von euch jetzt am fun marathon, an der thülsfelder 
               talsperre teil ???   

gruß ralf aus friesoythe


----------



## bexxx (6. Mai 2007)

Hi, 



Eeyore schrieb:


> @ all      - nimmt jemand von euch jetzt am fun marathon, an der thülsfelder
> talsperre teil ???



Klar  Ich muss ja  Man hat mich eine feige Sau genannt ... und NIEMAND nennt mich eine feige Sau ... )) 

Wird sicher lustig!

bexxx


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Ihr alle im schönen Oldenburg.....

habe gestern eine stark ausgeprägte Tour mit dem Mountainbike durch das Umfeld gemacht...
Eine traumhaft schöne Tour.... 
So, dann holt mal den Atlas raus und den Finger auf die Karte....

Also wir sind in Rostock los, über Warnemünde Rtg. Osten, Markgrafenheide, Graal, Dierhagen, Wustrow; Ahrenshoop;Born; Wiek; Prerow; Zingst; Barth; Fuhlendorf; Saal; Ribnitz-Damgarten; Klockenhagen: Graal; Markgrafenheide; Warnemünde, Rostock.

Wunderschöne Tour, Sonne pur; Sand am Strand; Marathonläufer beim Daarst-Marathon; ab Warnemünde kam plötzlich der Hungerast....
Und dann habe ich zuhause erstmal Kekse gegessen und Cola getrunken.

Der Tacho zeigte dann 155 km; 6 h Tour; 25 km/h Schnitt...

Ich denke mal, meine schöööööönste Tour bisher....

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch... 

Ich würde auch gerne lang kommen...

Bis dann, Oldenbürger

P.S. greyscale    schöööööönen Dank für die Bilder!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo Lüder,

hört sich toll an. War das ne Tour mit nem Auto oder Motorrad?

Jo

Oder Mounty, Rennrad oder...
Und ich bin froh, wenn ich heile vom Bäcker wieder da bin.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Mai 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> War das ne Tour mit nem Auto oder Motorrad?
> Oder Mounty, Rennrad oder...



Hallo Jo,

hast Recht....
Das richtige Fortbewegungsmittel habe ich jetzt oben eingetragen...

Gruß, Lüder


----------



## Loni (8. Mai 2007)

schoene Bilder. 
Vielen Dank greyscale. 

Meiner Hand geht's besser, aber gut genug, um Euch wieder zu begleiten  erst so in 3 Wochen. 
bin natuerlich ganz heiss drauf  

bis dahin muss ich noch schmoren und mitlesen statt mitzufahren 

Aber Euch viel Spass!


----------



## agent00pommes (8. Mai 2007)

moin moin,

gibt es nun eigentlich schon weitere Infos bezüglich eines BikePark ausflugs?
Wäre gerne mit dabei. Ansonsten wieder Mittwoch bei Buhl wenn das Wetter mitspielt?

mfg
panzerfahrer


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. Mai 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,
> 
> hast Recht....
> Das richtige Fortbewegungsmittel habe ich jetzt oben eingetragen...
> ...



Ich war einfach nur beeindruckt, das du mit deinem Mounty so viel und weit fährst. Hut(Helm) ab.


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. Mai 2007)

Stephan meint: Bond fragen. Also: Buhl-Bikes ansteuern und frägen, wann und ob gefahren wird. Bike-Parking. Ich selbst war noch nicht im B-Park. Wer will, fragt.Ich bin zwischenzeitlich noch nicht dazu gekommen.Läuft ja aber auch nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (9. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen!  



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr alle im schönen Oldenburg.....
> 
> habe gestern eine stark ausgeprägte Tour mit dem Mountainbike durch das Umfeld gemacht... Eine traumhaft schöne Tour....
> So, dann holt mal den Atlas raus und den Finger auf die Karte....
> ...



... mit dem Manni, was?! 

... und die Kühlung? (Damit meine ich außerdem nicht dieses Temperaturding!)   



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Der Tacho zeigte dann 155 km; 6 h Tour; 25 km/h Schnitt... Ich denke mal, meine schöööööönste Tour bisher....


Hey, spitzenklassenmäßig ... und demnächst auch hier endlich (wieder) gemeinsam auf extra große Runde!?!
Da gibt's doch noch so'n paar fordernde Strecken und Ziele ...   



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Mittwoch...
> Ich würde auch gerne lang kommen...



... und (es) uns richtig lang machen, was?!  



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> P.S. greyscale    schöööööönen Dank für die Bilder!!!!!



Jau, prima. Dank auch von mir!   

Vielleicht bis heute Abend ...


----------



## rieol (10. Mai 2007)

Wo wart ihr denn gestern alle  Wir hatten eine sehr nette Tour an der Hunte mit zwei neu zu uns gestossenen (Jan-Ole und Uups Namen vergessen) und einem Wiedereinsteiger (Christian)! 

Vielleicht bis zum Wochenende

Michael


----------



## Suse (10. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag, ich bin auch mal wieder da und nachdem ich mich jetzt ins Referendariat eingelebt habe und Herr v.H. aus HH mir auch ein MTB zu Verfügung gestellt hat  komme ich demnächst bestimmt auch mal wieder Mittwochs zum Treff. 
Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet, will mein goldenes Rad nicht dreckig machen. 
Ja, es ist wirklich "goldig". Seht ihr dann. Bis dann. 
Die Suse


----------



## Mutti (11. Mai 2007)

rieol schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr denn gestern alle  Wir hatten eine sehr nette Tour an der Hunte mit zwei neu zu uns gestossenen (Jan-Ole und Uups Namen vergessen) und einem Wiedereinsteiger (Christian)!



@rieol: Tja, ich saß genau da, wo ich jetzt auch sitze ...  ... na, will mich nich' beklagen! Obwohl, ...  
Hmmm, Jan-Ole ... is' das der Jan-Ole von vor Ewigkeiten? Und der Krischan is' nich' "unser" Krischan?!?    



Suse schrieb:


> ... und Herr v.H. aus HH mir auch ein MTB zu Verfügung gestellt hat  komme ich demnächst bestimmt auch mal wieder Mittwochs zum Treff.



@suse: Hab' Dich zwischenzeitlich auch schon 'was vermisst ... is' nämlich irgendwie sonderbar, wenn man jemanden fast häufiger in der Zeitung sieht, als "live"!  



Suse schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es nicht regnet, will mein goldenes Rad nicht dreckig machen. Ja, es ist wirklich "goldig".



Na, dann hoffe ich, dass Du das gute Stück bald wirklich "vergoldest" ... vielleicht schon am Sonntag?!?  Hast Dir ja MTB-technisch endlich wieder einiges vorgenommen!    Aber vor Altenau kommst' schon noch mal mit auf Tour, oder?

Und das ungeachtet der Wetterlage ... 
... damit Du auch fit bist (immerhin hatten die da schon mal Schnee ... im Mai ... oder so!)   

Also, bis "die Tage" ...


----------



## Jan-Ole (11. Mai 2007)

Moin!

Also erstmal vielen Dank an Michael für die sehr coole erste Tour! Hat echt Spaß gemacht!

@Mutti: Der Jan-Ole von vor Ewigkeiten bin ich wohl nicht, habe mich zwar vor Ewigkeiten schonmal hier im Forum gemeldet, aber das meinst du ja eher nicht...

Werde definitiv öfter dabei sein, nächsten Mittwoch könnts leider eng werden, aber der Sommer ist ja noch lang!  

Bis denn,

J.-O.


----------



## Hermes76 (11. Mai 2007)

Servus Leute,

also ich fand die Tour am Mittwoch auch sehr genial..

Mal etwas Abwechslung zur reinen Kilometertour auf Straße..

Ich bin übrigens Alex.. für die, die meinen Namen schon wieder vergessen haben.. 

cu

Alex

PS: Vergesse aber auch gerne mal irgendwelche Namen..


----------



## Mutti (12. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Angedacht für morgen _(SO)_: 13:00 Uhr Schleuse (je nach Wetterlage); anschl. Rennen am ZOB (kurzer Support "unserer Teilnehmer")!  

... wollte ich nur gesagt haben.  

Bis denne ... 

P.S.: Morgen ist "Muttitag"! Darum, seid lieb ...   ... zu allen "_Muttis_"!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute leider keine Zeit, da ich zeitig weg muss....
Und außerdem habe ich große Angst vor http://www.wetteronline.de/eurorad.htm  
Wünsche Euch nen schönen Nachmittag, kann ja auch mal nett sein in der "Oldenbürger-freien" Zeit..... 

Aber ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Touren in dem flachen Land.



Mutti schrieb:


> P.S.: Morgen ist "Muttitag"! Darum, seid lieb ...   ... zu allen "_Muttis_"!



Aha, na dann mal alles Gute für den "Mutti".



Mutti schrieb:


> ... und die Kühlung? (Damit meine ich außerdem nicht dieses Temperaturding!)



...also die Kühlung ist ganz nett aber noch nicht so richtig erschlossen. 
Kaum Hinweisschilder und wenn dann mal eines vorhanden ist, 
dann wird man (n) ?? nicht draus schlau..???? 
Das Profil hingegen ist echt schööööön wellig. Ähnlich wie die HaBes! 

Das Quellental, süd-westlich Bad Doberan, ist hingegen ein echter Knaller.
Es ist zwar ganz klein und man ist richtig schnell wieder raus aber es bietet alles: Hügel, Wasserläufe mit Brücken, schnelle Kurven mit Bäumen, steile Abfahrten, griffigen Boden; eine kleine "Shore".
Wir sind die Strecke 4 mal gefahren, da es ein Knaller ist....    

So, bis zum nächsten Mal.....


----------



## rieol (13. Mai 2007)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei! Kleine Schlammschlacht bei hoffentlich nicht allzu viel Regen...

Bis gleich
Michael


----------



## Suse (14. Mai 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> @suse: Hab' Dich zwischenzeitlich auch schon 'was vermisst ... is' nämlich irgendwie sonderbar, wenn man jemanden fast häufiger in der Zeitung sieht, als "live"!
> Na, dann hoffe ich, dass Du das gute Stück bald wirklich "vergoldest" ... vielleicht schon am Sonntag?!?  Hast Dir ja MTB-technisch endlich wieder einiges vorgenommen!    Aber vor Altenau kommst' schon noch mal mit auf Tour, oder?



So mal eben nach 2 Tagen MTB fahren (naja, immerhin war ich dies Jahr auch schon auf dem Brocken) mit einem neuen Rad, auf einmal Scheibenbremsen und Dual-Control-Schalthebeln, zu allem Überfluß auch noch mit Reverse-Schaltwerk...... Alles gar nicht so einfach! Mein Goldstück hat mich auch gleich beim einfahren abgeworfen. Naja, aber nichts passiert, gehört wohl dazu  
...in Altenau wird's sicherlich schon besser und nach dem 4. Platz gestern kann es nur heißen: Treppchen!
Vorher Mittwoch noch mal schauen. Vielleicheit sogar wenn's regnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (16. Mai 2007)

Suse schrieb:


> ...und nach dem 4. Platz gestern ...



 



Suse schrieb:


> Vorher Mittwoch noch mal schauen. Vielleicheit sogar wenn's regnet...



Bist Du sicher?   

Obwohl, mal gucken ... 


Aber hey, ist das eine prachtvolle Vorhersage der Wetterlage für die kommenden Tage ... !?!


----------



## rieol (16. Mai 2007)

Wer wäre denn heute abend dabei? Ich komme auf jeden Fall zu Buhl, wenn ich weiß, dass ich dann nicht der einzige bin...

Also, bis nachher?

Michael


----------



## Suse (16. Mai 2007)

Äh.... nee, ich also nicht, obwohl man bereits Konturen zwischen den Wolken erkennt. 
Viel Spaß, die Suse


----------



## Mutti (16. Mai 2007)

Ja ... nee, bei mir wird das auch nix! Angesichts der fetten Regenwolken zwischen den Konturen ...  ... verschiebe ich meine Runde lieber auf morgen. In diesem Sinne, jemand Lust auf ein "Himmelfahrtskommando"? 

@rieol: Hier der erwähnte Lauf.


----------



## rieol (16. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Link - werde ich direkt weiter geben!

Na gut, dann ist die Resonanz für eine kleine Runde heute also eher gering...Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze echt auf morgen verschieben. Ich wäre morgen sehr gerne dabei!

@Mutti: ich schick dir mal meine Handy Nummer, kannst dich dann ja melden.


----------



## Mutti (16. Mai 2007)

Tja, der arme Ingo fährt heute ganz allein ...  ... er sagte irgendwas mit "_muss noch Höhenmeter für Kirchzarten machen_" ... können uns also denken, wo der sich in diesen Minuten gerade abstrampelt!  

 

Wegen morgen: Info folgt!


----------



## Sosy (17. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen! Habe mich gerade registriert nachdem ich schon einige beiträge gelesen habe. Auf grund dieses forum habe ich mir diese woche ein neues bike bei Buhl zugelegt, danke für den tipp.

Schön zu sehen das es eine aktive community gibt!

Fahre noch nicht sooo lange, aber es macht echt mega spass, will mir heute mal die Osenberge ansehen, wo parke ich (ich will mit mein auto hin) da am besten? 

Sonst noch heiße tipps? Oder sogar kartenmaterial?

Danke im voraus

Sosy


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sosy,
am einfachsten parkst du auf dem Platz hinter der Kirche (Ortsmitte Sandkrug) oder wenn du weiter Richtung HAtten fährst gibts noch nen Parkplatz Ortsende rechts. Von diesen Plätzen kannst du dann gleich ins Gelände. Kartenmaterial gibts natürlich auch. Detailierte Topographische Karten 1:25.000er Maßstab im Netz oder in gut sortierten Bike-Shops.  
Vööl Plaisier von Jo


----------



## Sosy (17. Mai 2007)

Hi Jo,

hast du evt. einen link für karten im netz? Ich suche schon den ganzen morgen danach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (17. Mai 2007)

Sosy schrieb:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> hast du evt. einen link für karten im netz? Ich suche schon den ganzen morgen danach...



So präzise Karten findest du im Netz nicht.

Ich mache hier einiges mit den Top50, da kann man dann auch mit GPS arbeiten...

g.


----------



## Hermes76 (17. Mai 2007)

Servus Leute.. 

Irgendjemand heute Lust auf ne Runde.. so 1-2 Stündchen..?

Morgen wollte ich ebenfalls fahren.. allerdings wollte ich morgen mal mit dem Crosser Richtung WHV. Also ne richtig lange & langweilige (hoffentlich nicht) Straßentour..



Alex


----------



## rieol (17. Mai 2007)

Ja, ich!!
Vielleicht sollten wir uns an der Schleuse treffen? Um 13.00 Uhr? Wer wäre denn dabei? Bis gleich?

Fragen über Fragen...

Michael

@Sosy: komm doch einfach heute mit, wir könnten ja in die Osenberge


----------



## Hermes76 (17. Mai 2007)

@rieol

Jau.. das machen wir..! In welcher Richtung liegen die Osenberge..?
Komme ja aus W#burg und vll liegt's eh auf'm Weg..? *faulfrag*

@sosy..  jau.. zu dritt oder mehr macht's noch mehr Laune..!!


----------



## rieol (17. Mai 2007)

Die Osenberge liegen zwischen Sandkrug und Sandhatten. Am besten rufe ich dich einfach mal an...Bis gleich

Michael


----------



## Mutti (17. Mai 2007)

Jau, aber erstmal treffen sich "die OLer" um 13:00 Uhr auf der Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm) ... 

Bis gleich ...

P.S.: Hat da gerade wirklich jemand gefragt, wo die Osenberge liegen?!?   Tstststs!  

So, muss los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (17. Mai 2007)

ja.. sorry mutti.. ich bin noch recht neu und hatte die Hoffnung, das es mehr als ein Waldgebiet in der Nähe von Ol gibt.. 

Also dann bis nachher..!


----------



## Sosy (17. Mai 2007)

Hi...

ich war heute morgen schon um 10.00 uhr in Sandkrug, habe so 1,5 Std gefahren, muss echt sagen das dieses gebiet mir sehr gefällt, errinnert mir sehr an ein gebiet in den Niederlanden (meine Heimat) (Veluwe, Posberg)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veluwe

Ich fand es auch ganz ruhig da (ausser ein paar spazierer keine biker), und einfach nur schön.

Habe also das erste mal über längere zeit ein HT gefahren und bin (noch) nicht wirklich impressed (hatte vorher ne fully). Aber das kann noch kommen.

Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig der Specialized finde ich. 

Ergo, da werde ich wohl öfter fahren. Morgen hole ich noch ein bike ab zur probe, denn ich hoffe das meine frau ans biken auch gefallen finden wird. Hätte echt bock diverse andere interessante spots mit ihr zu fahren.

Der Harz muss ja auch hammermäßig sein.

Cu all

Morgen soll es ja noch besseres wetter sein...


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Mai 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

Ich habe am 9. Juni Zeit, um bei der "Rallye um Oldenburg" mitzumachen. Natürlich die sportliche Tour. Vielleicht machen ja noch ein ppar mehr der Mittwochsbiker mit. 

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Fraegle (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nach ewigen Zeiten endlich mal wieder zeit hatte fuhr ich heute zur Schleuse um festzustellen, dass ausser mir keiner da war. Schade, denn das Wetter ist heute Herr Vorragend. Ich sollte mir vielleicht angewöhnen ins Forum zu gucken, bevor ich losfahre. 

Bis bald
Fraegle


----------



## Mutti (20. Mai 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich nach ewigen Zeiten endlich mal wieder zeit hatte fuhr ich heute zur Schleuse um festzustellen, dass ausser mir keiner da war. Schade, denn das Wetter ist heute Herr Vorragend.



Uuups, niemand da?  Gab's wohl lange nicht mehr!?!  Tja, da sind  heute einfach zu vielen andere (sportliche) Veranstaltungen gelaufen (und gefahren worden)   ... und dabei hat Dich Bexxx gestern nach dem TFT schon der übermäßigen Trainingsenthaltsamkeit bezichtigt ... _uiii, durfte ich das hier schreiben!_  

So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was "unser Mädel" und "unsere Jungs" an diesem WE alles erreicht haben ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Bin MTB-mäßig erst mal raus. Hatte zwei sehr schöne Touren (Fr. +Sa.) im Spessart und habe hinterher die Ursache des Knackens in meinem Rahmen (evtl. erinnert sich ja wer...) gefunden: Riss in der Kettenstrebe neben der Schweißnaht des Steges, der die beidein Streben verbindet. Dann noch zwei weitere kleine Risse im Bereich der Schweißnähte der Sitzstreben oben am Sattelrohr. Das war es dann wohl für mein Hardtail...
BTW: hat jemand noch einen MTB-Rahmen, ca. 17" übrig?
Leicht frustrierte Grüße von
Zoid


----------



## Fraegle (21. Mai 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> und dabei hat Dich Bexxx gestern nach dem TFT schon der übermäßigen Trainingsenthaltsamkeit bezichtigt



Der Bexxx muss es ja wissen, schließlich hat er die Super-Polar gecodete Sateliten-Pulsuhr, mit der er meinen Puls noch aus 300km Entfernung überprüfen kann (^.^)


----------



## schnitzlwirt (23. Mai 2007)

Heute jemand dabei? 

Ich bitte meine einmonatige Abstinenz zu entschuldigen, mit nem Loch im Bauch faehrt es sich nicht so toll.  

Nu is aber alles wieder gut!


----------



## Picantus Luther (23. Mai 2007)

Wennnixdazwischenkommt,ja.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (23. Mai 2007)

Dannhoffenwirmaldassnixdazwischenkommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieol (23. Mai 2007)

ichwärdannauchwohldabeiwennnixdazwischenkommtumzubiken


----------



## DAMDAM (23. Mai 2007)

Ich habe einen alten Fun works 16" -16,5" Rahmen in Schwarz in Bremen liegen. Ich weiß nicht ob der von der Größe her passt, aber wenn du Interesse haßt kannst du dir den gerne anschauen und gegen eine sehr klein Spende auch mitnehmen. (wohne in der Nähe vom HaW ca.3 min. , das dürfte dir glaube ich was sagen )

sonst Ruf doch mal bei www.s-tec-sports.de an die haben glaube ich auch günstige Hardtail Rahmen (halt noname9 für um die 45 Euro da )

Gruß Christian ( Mein Rahmen wäre nicht so teuer  )


----------



## Hermes76 (23. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit..

Also wenn ich heute pünktlich aus'm Büro komme, werd ich auch wieder dabei sein. Also vll nicht püntklich um 18 Uhr, aber spätestens 18:15 bin ich dann bei Buhl.

Äh.. welche Runde fahren wir.. wieder in die Osenberge.. weil dann würd ich mir fauler Weise den Weg nach OL sparen und wieder in Tungeln zu euch stoßen..

cu

Alex


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (23. Mai 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich habe einen alten Fun works 16" -16,5" Rahmen in Schwarz in Bremen liegen. Ich weiß nicht ob der von der Größe her passt, aber wenn du Interesse haßt kannst du dir den gerne anschauen und gegen eine sehr klein Spende auch mitnehmen. (wohne in der Nähe vom HaW ca.3 min. , das dürfte dir glaube ich was sagen )
> 
> sonst Ruf doch mal bei www.s-tec-sports.de an die haben glaube ich auch günstige Hardtail Rahmen (halt noname9 für um die 45 Euro da )
> 
> Gruß Christian ( Mein Rahmen wäre nicht so teuer  )



Hallo!
Größe könnte klappen, denn mein alter war ein 17"-Rahmen. 
Wie lang ist denn das Oberrohr und das Steuerrohr des Rahmens, was für ein Steuersatz ist nötig? Was für ein Sattelstützenmaß hat er?

Gruß Matthias
PS: Was bedeutet das mit dem Scott unter deinem Nutzerbild? Ist der hin? Der hat doch so schön das Klackern des Freilaufs verstärkt als du im WE-Cuop unterwegs warst, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Mai 2007)

Zu Rahmeich habe einen WTB Steuersatz da drin (Kannste dazu haben ohne Aufpreis) Sattelstütze ist eine 31,6 mm habe ich auch 1-2 rumliegen . 

Zum Scott : Ja der ist hin    Bin über den Haufen gefahren worden und der Rahmen lag unter mir und auf mir noch ein anderer Biker mit Bike. 

War aber in Oldenburg bei Buhl-Bikes und habe schon ein neues   Specialized kann auch schöne Rahmen bauen  

Gruß CHristian (kannst gerne vorbeikommen, wenn ihr mit dem RR unterwegs seit) Geometrie messe ich bis heute Abend mal


----------



## Fraegle (27. Mai 2007)

Findet die Sonntagsgruppe jetzt prinzipiell nicht mehr statt?


----------



## greyscale (28. Mai 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Findet die Sonntagsgruppe jetzt prinzipiell nicht mehr statt?



Mein Stand ist, dass das nach wie vor stattfindet. Mal ist halt nur einer (in dem Fall der Fraegle), mal sind zehn an der Schleuse.

Problem bei dem Treff: Es gibt niemanden, der sich für den Sontagstermin verantwortlich fühlt, also garantiert da ist. Dann bricht die Straßenfraktion im Sommer auch noch weg und es gibt noch andere Veranstaltungen.

Generell ist die Zeit (13:00 Uhr) eigentlich nur winters okay. Für Familienmenschen stellt schon das ein Problem dar.

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (28. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Dank DAMDAM und nächtlicher Schrauberei habe ich auch wieder ein MTB:Eigentlich wollte ich ja kein schwarzes Rad

Läuft am Mittwoch was?
Gruß Z.


----------



## Picantus Luther (29. Mai 2007)

Ja Ja der Sonntag,
es war doch so, das es regelmäßig funktioniert hat. Da muß sich doch keiner verantwortlich fühlen oder sein.
Es soll schon mal passiert sein, das im IBC *ÖFFENTLICH *das Thema Telefonliste  erwähnt wurde. Dann gabs eins aufs M._._.l,  natürlich nur verbal (bitte sinnvoll ergänzen). Zack. Wenn mich jemand fragt (telefonisch ist auch okay), ob man mich Zwecks Ausritt anrufen darf, weil meine Telefonnummer nun mal bekannt ist, so sag ich : ja 
Natürlich freue ich mich auch über regen austausch. Denn kurz vorher noch mal ins Web zu sehen, wer will und wer nicht, kann klappen, muß aber nicht.
Somit, sagt man, können gemeinsame Treffen mehrerer Fahrer abgestimmt werden. Hoffentlich bin ich jetzt niemanden zu nahe getreten.
LG von Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (29. Mai 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ja Ja der Sonntag,
> es war doch so, das es regelmäßig funktioniert hat. Da muß sich doch keiner verantwortlich fühlen oder sein.


Im Winter ist der Termin ein Selbstläufer: Keiner mag wirklich auf die Straße, die OLRRFler stellen reichlich Radler, ein paar Bären sind dabei. Und eigentlich kann man nur am Sonntag eine lange Einheit fahren. Mutti greift tief in die "Exotische Touren"-Kiste und alle sind glücklich.



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Es soll schon mal passiert sein, das im IBC *ÖFFENTLICH *das Thema Telefonliste  erwähnt wurde. Dann gabs eins aufs M._._.l,  natürlich nur verbal (bitte sinnvoll ergänzen). Zack.



Ketten sind immer problematisch, denn sie neigen zum Reissen.

Mal schauen, ob man was über SMS-Verteiler regeln kann. Sieht aber für mich derzeit so aus, als ob das dann kostenpflichtig würde...



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wenn mich jemand fragt (telefonisch ist auch okay), ob man mich Zwecks Ausritt anrufen darf, weil meine Telefonnummer nun mal bekannt ist, so sag ich : ja
> Natürlich freue ich mich auch über regen austausch. Denn kurz vorher noch mal ins Web zu sehen, wer will und wer nicht, kann klappen, muß aber nicht.



Nein, klappt idR eher nicht, die Web-Option ist zu träge.



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Somit, sagt man, können gemeinsame Treffen mehrerer Fahrer abgestimmt werden. Hoffentlich bin ich jetzt niemanden zu nahe getreten.:



Ich trete bevorzugt 88-95 rpm - keine Ahnung, wie nahe du da trittst.

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. Mai 2007)

Fahrrad-Ketten neigen zum Reißen. Stimmt.
Ich denke, es ist eine Sache der Disziplin.
Kosten? Ja. Stimmt auch. Ich kann mir nun gerade nicht vorstellen, das diese SMS/Telefonkosten jemanden in die Armut stürzen. Aber, wer weiß.
HAt sich eigentlich schon mal jemand bei MUTTI bedankt. Was ihr mittlerweile von OL und Umgebung kennen gerlernt habt,würdet ihr warscheinlich sonst so nicht sehen/kennen lernen. 

Danke Stefan. Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour.

Dennoch bin ich für eine Tel./SMS-Kette. Ich muß ja nicht auch noch die anrufen, die gerade schon informiert wurden. Nun fehlen mir auch die Erfahrungen dies bezüglich. Mal sehen, wie´s weiter geht.
Von Jo


----------



## Hermes76 (30. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit..!

Wie sieht es dann jetzt nun heute aus..?

Und.. könntet ihr euch vorher absprechen, wo wir hinfahren..?

Habe prinzipiell nichts gegen die Osenberge.. doch als Wardenburger, würde ich mir dann den Hinweg zu Buhl sparen *faulesau*

Zumal ich immer das Problem habe, das 18 Uhr bei Buhl kaum zu schaffen ist, wenn ich bis 17 Uhr oder gar länger arbeiten muss. 

Wg Sonntag.. 

Sorry.. habe es bislang noch nicht geschafft da mal mitzufahren.. 

War jetzt am WE in Frankfurt (zivil und ohne Bike), kommendes WE bin ich bei meinen Eltern und danach ist MTB Rennen in Haltern am See (NRW Cup)

Wenn jemand Bock auf Rennen hat, hätte ich ggf. noch 2 Plätze ab OSNA Hbf und bis OSNA HBF. Michael.. wär das was für Dich..??

Könnt mir ja mal ne PN schreiben.. 

Oder mich ggf. heute Abend bei Buhl drauf ansprechen.

cu

Alex


----------



## Fraegle (30. Mai 2007)

Hi! 
Ich war die letzten Wochen Mittwochs nicht dabei, da ich in der Firma eine Konferenz reingedrückt bekommen habe, die bis etwa halb sieben geht. Ich habe einige Wochen gebraucht, um durchzusetzen, dass ich um 17:45 gehen kann. Ich probiere heute mal aus, ob das klappt. Vielleicht verspäte ich mich allerdings ein paar Minuten. Wenn es aber abzusehen ist, dass ich es bis 18:10 nicht schaffe, dann gebe ich es auf. 
Allerdings sollte ich mich anstrengen, da ich Sonntag, kommenden Mittwoch und den Sonntag drauf nicht im Lande bin und infolgedessen nicht mitfahren kann. 

In dem Sinne bis nachher!
Fraegle


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Mai 2007)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei. Mal sehen, ob ich noch mithalten kann.
Also bis nachher.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Hermes76 (30. Mai 2007)

Irgendjemand schon eine Ahnung, wo's hingeht..?

Ich werd hier noch ein bisschen was schaffen müssen und werde es definitiv nicht vor 18:30 zu Buhl schaffen..

Im Zweifelsfall muss ich dann heute wohl alleine los..

Ansonsten.. fahre ich so, das ich um 19 Uhr in Sandkrug am Marktplatz bin. 

Also.. denn bis eventl. spätaaaa..

cu

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (30. Mai 2007)

Ach so.. 

Bezügl. Telefon-/SMS-Liste..

Wie wäre es mit einem Emailverteiler?

www.domeus.de bietet kostenlose Verteiler-Email-Adressen an. Dort kann sich jeder bei Bedarf anmelden und auch wieder alleine abmelden.

Z.B.

[email protected]

Müßte allerdings noch eingerichtet werden, was ich aber wohl machen würde, da ich eh schon dort registriert bin.

Mal als Vorschlag zu sehen..

cu

Alex


----------



## Picantus Luther (31. Mai 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Ach so..
> 
> Bezügl. Telefon-/SMS-Liste..
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,
ja, eine email Verteilung ist sicherlich auch gut. Ich denke da an die Menschen, die nicht im Büro sitzen oder keinen permanenten email-Zugang haben, der dann auch zeitlich regelmäßig oder manuell abgefragt wird. Zum anderen habe ich festgestellt, das man fragt, ob und wann gefahren wird, jedoch dann schonmal abgesagt wird. Blöd ist´s dann, wenn man sich auf Mitfahrer freut, weil im Team einfach mehr Spaß da ist, aber keiner kommt. Man kann sich darauf also nicht verlassen. Die regelmäßigen Tour finden oft statt. Ich habe schon einige Male einfach angerufen. Auch habe ich Kollegen angerufen, die nicht im IBC sind. Telefonieren hat tatsächlich funktioniert. Somit stelle ich für mich fest: eine telefonisch vereinbarte Tour ist beständig bzw. findet statt. Wenn nun aber eine Telefonkette ein Problem ist, so kann man doch einfach die anrufen (wenn die es zulassen), die klassicher Weise fahren wollen. Oder?

von Jo


----------



## Loni (2. Juni 2007)

Moin aus Bremen...

ich bin wieder fit und will wieder mit...
morgen nix geplant?

hoffe, rechtzeitig Gelegenheit zu haben, ins netz zu gucken.

viele Gruesse!! (meinlaptophatwedereszettnochumlaute) Loni


----------



## Mutti (3. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> morgen nix geplant?



Na ja, heute ist Willingen, die RTF in Cloppenburg, der Brunnenlauf in OL-Eversten, der Halbmarathon in Hannover ... außerdem haben einige Dienst auswärts, technische Probleme oder machen in Familie ... oder treiben sich am Weyer Berg herum!     

Mich betrifft das alles jedoch nur sehr bedingt.


----------



## greyscale (3. Juni 2007)

Sag' mal, Mutti, wann sieht man dich eigentlich mal bei der Schmalreifen-Fraktion (DiDoSa)?

Ist kein Abwerbversuch...

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Na ja, heute ist Willingen, die RTF in Cloppenburg, der Brunnenlauf in OL-Eversten, der Halbmarathon in Hannover ... außerdem haben einige Dienst auswärts, technische Probleme oder machen in Familie ... oder treiben sich am Weyer Berg herum!
> 
> Mich betrifft das alles jedoch nur sehr bedingt.



Hallo! Habe ab *jetzt* knappe 3h zeit. Werde mich langsam fertig machen und 12.30Uhr an der Schleuse vorbeirollen. Muss gegen 15 Uhr zurück sein. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Hermes76 (5. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit..

Wie sieht es heute aus..?

Jemand heute Abend bei Buhl..

cu

Alex


----------



## rieol (5. Juni 2007)

Heute ist Dienstag...Aber vielleicht kommt ja trotzdem wer??


----------



## Mutti (5. Juni 2007)

rieol schrieb:


> Heute ist Dienstag...Aber vielleicht kommt ja trotzdem wer??



Ich hantiere just an meinem Bergradl (_D-Check!_)  ... und organisiere ... doch dazu später mehr! 

... folglich is' heute nix mit Biken bei mir!


----------



## rieol (5. Juni 2007)

Du willst doch nicht etwa mit einer neuen Kette und neuen Ritzeln morgen bei Buhl auftauchen...? Das wäre ja was  Hast den verlorenen Ortsschildsprint wohl nicht verkraftet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (6. Juni 2007)

Sorry Leutz..

Hatte wohl den Kalender im Kopf noch nicht weiter gedreht..

Also dann heute..? Wobei auch bei mir das MTB gerade in "Reparatur" ist und ich somit nur den Crosser zur Verfügung habe.

Aber.. das tut dem ganzen ja keinen Abbruch und ich wollte sowieso mal den Crosser in den Osenbergen testen.

Von daher.. wenn heute nicht wieder ein langer Bürotag ansteht.. (gestern bis 21:14)

In diesem Sinne

Alex


----------



## OldenBiker (6. Juni 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

heute kommen hoffentlich mal wieder ein paar mehr. Ich bin jedenfalls dabei. Mein Bike ist ja schon bei Timo  

Also bis heute abend.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (6. Juni 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Also bis heute abend.



Tja, ich werde leider nicht dabei sein können: u.a. wg. Noch-AOG-Satus meines geliebten Sportgeräts.    

Wünsch Euch natürlich (trotzdem  ) viel Spaß. 

Übrigends, möchte vorschlagen - um die von einigen OLer Bikern hier im Forum angesprochenen Kommunikationsprobleme und -unstimmigkeiten zukünftig zu vermeiden - neben einem Mailverteiler (_Ja, wir arbeiten dran!_  ) eine Telefon-"Check"-Karte einzuführen, wie sie auch von den Rennradfreunden verwendet wird. Bei denen haben sich nämlich die "Telefonjunkies" mit Namen und Tel.-Nr. auf einer kleinen Karte verewigen lassen, von der jeder "Betroffene" ein schickes (laminiertes!) Exemplar erhalten hat.
Eure Meinung? (Ja doch, die Arbeit mit der Karte würde ich übernehmen.)  
Also, wer auf die Liste möchte, möge mir seine Daten telefonisch, per Mail oder PN, persönlich beim Biken ... oder wie auch immer mitteilen! 

Bis denne ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (6. Juni 2007)

moin, ich melde schon mal meine Anwesenheit an.  

Mailverteiler sind eine tolle Sache, aber ich bekomme doch schon eine email wenn hier jemand was reinschreibt und kann die Idee deshalb nicht ganz nachvollziehen  

Ansonsten kann ich nur empfehlen, sich einen Bookmark anzufertigen, bei dem man beim Attribut page einfach eine astronomisch hohe Zahl eingibt, dann landet man automatisch am Ende des Threads. (Geht bestimmt noch eleganter aber kein Plan wie...)  

z.B. so http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=162895&*page=300*

bis nachher

Jan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (6. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Tja, ich werde leider nicht dabei sein können: u.a. wg. Noch-AOG-Satus meines geliebten Sportgeräts.
> 
> Wünsch Euch natürlich (trotzdem  ) viel Spaß.
> 
> ...


...brauchst du noch was zur Komplettierung des Rades? Habe hier noch ein paar Sachen, du erinnerst dich sicher. Ich kann dir auch das "Kleine Schwarze" borgen, denn ich bin erst mal raus.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Mutti (6. Juni 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Mailverteiler sind eine tolle Sache, aber ich bekomme doch schon eine email wenn hier jemand was reinschreibt und kann die Idee deshalb nicht ganz nachvollziehen



Also, ich seh das so: mit _"Teflonkärtchen"_ + _Mailverteiler_ (den man selbst verwalten, also auch verschieden blocken kann) + _Thread_ (in übergeordneten Forum, also IBC) + _Hompage (mtb-oldenburg.de)_ ist jeder glücklich und für alle Eventualitäten gesorgt. Haben wir in Aachen auch alles ... und funzt wunderbar!
 

Euch viel Spaß ... und Schweiß nachher!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (6. Juni 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> ich bin erst mal raus.
> Gruß Matthias



Oha, hoffentlich kommt da nicht noch mehr, gute Besserung!


----------



## Mutti (6. Juni 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> (...) gute Besserung!



Ja, auch von mir!     Kopf hoch!


----------



## Hermes76 (7. Juni 2007)

Jau..

Von mir auch..

Hab letztens einen ähnlichen Abgang gemacht, bin aber irgendwie auf den Beinen geblieben.

Bin mit der rechten Seite an nem Holzpfosten hängen geblieben und über den Lenker abgestiegen.. 

Der Rest und warum ich mich nicht auf die Nase gelegt habe ist für mich unerklärlich..

Also.. gute Besserung & Kette rechts..

cu

Alex

PS: Die Runde war heute mal wieder TOP..!! Thx an alle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (7. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Also, ich seh das so: mit _"Teflonkärtchen"_ + _Mailverteiler_ (den man selbst verwalten, also auch verschieden blocken kann) + _Thread_ (in übergeordneten Forum, also IBC) + _Hompage (mtb-oldenburg.de)_ ist jeder glücklich und für alle Eventualitäten gesorgt. [...]



Kommt mir von der Kommunikationslogistik her bekannt vor.

Funktioniert sehr gut so, hat aber Vorwarnzeiten von etwa 48 Stunden...

Meine Nummer haste ja vom anderen Kärtchen, du kannst mich auf das Mounty-Kärtchen mit drauf nehmen. (Vielleicht mit Warnhinweis: Kommt eventuell mit Kwerrad!)

g.


----------



## Loni (8. Juni 2007)

moin moin!!

ich bin wieder fit und freu mich riesig auf Soooooooonntaaaaaaaaaaag!!!!

bis denne!!


----------



## Hermes76 (8. Juni 2007)

Mmmh...

Sonntag mal wieder net dabei..  

Dafür Rennen in Haltern am See.. 

cu

Alex


----------



## Mutti (8. Juni 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Mmmh... Sonntag mal wieder net dabei..   Dafür Rennen in Haltern am See..



@alex: Dann drück ich Dir ordentlich die Daumen. Viel Erfolg!  

... und wenn Du schon mal in Haltern bist, feuer ja unsere Suse ordentlich an, die fährt da nämlich auch (Hmmm, startet wohl kurz nach Dir!?!). Btw, hast' unser Honigkuchenpf ... ähhhhm, unsere wieder frischgebackene Meisterbikerin (in Buchholz) schon gesehen? Klick! 

@suse: Hau rein!  

Wir werden Euch hier derweil meisterlich ... oder so ... vertreten! Wird mit Sicherheit 'ne prima Runde ... glaub' ich! 

@all: Treffpunkt, Sonntag, wie (fast)   immer um 13:00 Uhr auf der Schleusenbrücke (Niedersachsendamm). 

@oldenbiker: Naaaa, vor Kirchzarten nochmal 'ne anständige Trainingsrunde?!? 

Also, bis denne ...


----------



## KSB/OL (8. Juni 2007)

Treffpunkt Schleusenbrücke: Klick!

Für die "Auswärtigen": recht gut parken kann man i.d.R. zwischen Wasserkraftwerk und Schleuse (an den "_Schönen Aussichten_").

Anfahrt aus Richtung Bremen: BAB28 bis Ausfahrt "Marschweg", dann links halten, an der abknickenden Vorfahrt (Ampel) wieder links, dann der Nase nach bis rechts die Schleuse auftaucht, dort rechts in die abschüssige Straße zu den Parkgelegenheiten - fertig. Getroffen wird sich auf der zuletzt überquerten Brücke.


----------



## Hermes76 (12. Juni 2007)

Nabend..

Also Haltern war.. krass..! 

Jedenfalls für mich als Flachland-Biker war's ne heftige Nummer..

Habe pro Runde (5km) ca 20 Minuten gebraucht.. konnte euch also nicht würdig vertreten..

Die Strecke selbst.. bisschen Flachland.. dann übelst den Berg rauf.. ne krasse Abfahrt dahinter mit massig Wurzeln und Schlaglöchern.. dann wieder Flachland.. kurze Verschnaufpause.. und wieder heftig den Berg rauf mit anschliessender Rahmen-mordender Abfahrt..

Danach ein bisschen geplenkel.. bisschen Single Trail.. bischen Pflasterweg.. und weil's so schön war.. nochmal den Berg rauf.. *keuch*

Nur mal zum Vergleich.. der erste hat pro Runde weniger als 15 Minuten gebraucht.. *staun*

Naja.. mein Kumpel.. bisschen fitter als ich.. ist 15. geworden. 

Ich.. ähm... nur zweitletzter.. *schäm* 

Aber.. wir sind ja alles nur Hobbyfahrer..!!  

Dennoch hat mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt und wenn jemand mal Bock hat mit mir in die Dammer Berge oder sogar in den Teuto zu fahren.. mal melden..!

Habe insgesamt in meinem Auto Platz für 3 Leute und 3 Bikes.. kosten werden fachmännisch geteilt. 
Denke das es zu dritt per Auto günstiger ist..

OK.. wer ist ansonsten morgen dabei..???

Ich werd mich wieder mit meinem Cross-Dings an den Start begeben. Hat letztes Mal echt Spaß gemacht und außerdem soll es ja die Fahrtechnik schulen.. 

So denn.. ich leg mich wieder hin..

cu tomorrow !!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent00pommes (12. Juni 2007)

halle leute,

sorry das ich mich erst so spät melde und mich schon ewig nicht mehr bei der Mittwochs Tour beteiligt habe. Dafür habe ich aber eine Gute Ausrede. Irgend wie dachten ca 15 - 20 dunkelhaarige halbstarke die anscheinend nichts bessere zu tun hatten das se mich mal ohne grund ordentlich durch die mühle drehen müssen und das ergebnis seht ihr hier:
Bild 1
Bild 2
Hoffe ihr habt Verständniss ichmelde mich wenn ich wieder fit bin. so lange wünsche ich euch aber noch ordentlich spass und schönes wetter.

MfG

Der Pommes


----------



## Hermes76 (12. Juni 2007)

Das ist ja wohl echt der OBERHAMMER..!

Muss man jetzt heutzutage schon bewaffnet durch die Gegend laufen..?? Ist das in OL passiert..?? 

Großes Beileid von mir und hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder ganz genesen!

Hat man die Leute wenigstens erwischt und kann sie zur Rechenschaft ziehen..??

Alex


----------



## KSTC (13. Juni 2007)

@agent00pommes: Sieht echt traurig aus. Beileid! 
Hast du die Kerle denn wenigsten identifizieren können? Und wie ist es denn genau dazu gekommen?

Ich persönlich habe auf den Touren meist Pfefferspray dabei, was ich natürlich nur im absoluten Notfall einsetzen würde. Wobei das bei der von dir genannten Menge wohl fast nichts bringen würde...


----------



## agent00pommes (13. Juni 2007)

Passiert ist das in Esterwegen im Emsland. Die leute werden ordentlich zahlen müssen, muss mir noch nen brauchbaren Anwalt dafür suchen. Kennt ihr einen guten in Oldenburg? Namen sind bekannt. Zeugen gibt es auch genug. 

Das schlimste is das ich von hinten ohne vorankündigung überfallen wurde und es wurde noch minuten nach dem ich bewustlos und somit total wehrlos am Boden lag weiter auf mich eingetretten bis sich Zeugen eingemischt haben was für meinen Geschmack etwas zu lange gedauert hat bis es einem aufgefallen is das ich regungslos am boden lag. Ok war schon etwas dunkel aber da waren ja vieleicht 30 leute die das gesehen haben. 

sowas nennt man dann civil courage und das ist in deutschland sehr weit verbreitet . Ich weis wohl das ich bestimmte gegenden meiden werde. Pfefferspray werd ich mir zulegen aber ich weis ja das man das zeug meistens selber inne augen bekommt... und lustig ist das nicht... aber in solchen situationen hätte mir das auch nichts gebracht... ehe ich reagieren konnte hatte ich schon nen fussabdruck im gesicht.

naja... ich bin froh das es keine typen waren mit etwas kraft auffe arme die hätte mich sonst sicher fertig gemacht.

so denn... gute nacht und viel spass am mittwoch.


----------



## Fraegle (13. Juni 2007)

Hi!

ich bin wieder im Lande und habe auch den Jet-Lag überwunden. Das Rad liegt im Kofferraum und ich plane heute Abend dabei zu sein. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Hermes76 (13. Juni 2007)

Okay..

Dann wären wir schon zwei, solang mein Chef nichts anderes sagt..

Wat ist mit dem Rest..

Alex


----------



## Mutti (13. Juni 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Wat ist mit dem Rest..



Wieso "Rest"?!?     

Aber ernsthaft, ich weiß bisher von fünf Leutz, dass sie heute Abend dabei sein wollen.  

In diesem Sinne, bis denne ... 

Übrigends, der Oldenbürger und ich werde uns von eventuell auch später noch vereinzelt auftretenden Schauern nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Hermes76 (13. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Übrigends, der Oldenbürger und ich werde uns von eventuell auch später noch vereinzelt auftretenden Schauern nicht abschrecken lassen.



...

Über "Schauer" spreche ich gar nicht.. 

Alex


----------



## Jan-Ole (13. Juni 2007)

Jo, bin auch dabei!


----------



## Hermes76 (14. Juni 2007)

Moin @all

Die Tour war gestern mal wieder richtig gut..

Dank an Mutti..!!  

Allerdings werd ich wohl am WE und die nächsten Tage nicht fahren können, da ich mir bei meinem kleinen und unscheinbaren Sturz doch mehr "getan" habe.

Habe mir zwei Zähne vom Kettenblatt oberhalb der Kniescheibe ins Bein gerammt und durch den ganzen Dreck hat sich das ganze dann mal eben entzündet.

Komme grad vom Doc.. sauber machen lassen.. Antibiotika.. etc. etc.

Ergo müßt ihr erstmal ne Weile ohne mich auskommen.. 

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Ole (14. Juni 2007)

Shit, war auch ne üble Stelle für 'nen Sturz! Wünsche schonmal gute Besserung!!!

Ansonsten war die Tour aber wirklich sehr cool, bei Regen fahren macht tatsächlich Spaß! 

Gruß, Ole


----------



## Hermes76 (14. Juni 2007)

Jau.. wird schon werden..

Hauptsache Du machst Dir keine "Vorwürfe"..

Das war einzig und allein mein (Fahr-)Fehler.

Ich war einfach zu schnell, zu müde, zu unkonzentriert.. und die Bremsen waren hin.. 

Daher.. ganz alleine meine Schuld..

Aber das wird schon nicht so schlimm sein. Der Doc hat's gereinigt, morgen Kontrolle und in eine Woche bin ich wieder am fahren.

Alex


----------



## Fraegle (14. Juni 2007)

Hi! 

Auch von mir gute Besserung und eine virtuelle Unterschrift auf Deinen nicht vorhandenen Gips. 
Ich bin letztes Jahr an einer ähnlichen Stelle allerdings weiter in Richtung Hundlosen und auf der anderen Seite der Hunte mit der Schulter am Baum auf der Innenseite der Kurve hängen geblieben. Da hatte ich einige Wochen was von. Ich hoffe es stellt sich bei Dir nicht raus, dass Du Dir was gezerrt geprellt oder gerissen hast. Wunden heilen und Narben sind männlich (^.^)

Für mich war die Tour am Ende ein bisschen lang, aber die Strecke war cool. Insbesondere gegen Ende, wo die tiefstehende Sonne den frischen Regen zu Bodennebel über den Feldern hat werden lassen. Wie gemalt. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Mutti (15. Juni 2007)

So, den Touren- und Trainingstreff am Sonntag gibt's diesmal mit dem Oldenbürger ... wir sind derweil in einem deutsch-belgischen Mittelgebirge unterwegs!   

Falls sich jemand am SO im Bikepark Groningen umtut: viel Spaß beim 4X! (Hmmm, sowas wär' doch auch was für unsere alte Deponie hier in OL, oder!?! )


----------



## agent00pommes (15. Juni 2007)

hmmm also wirklich lecker sieht der Hügel ja nicht aus... und ne andere frage ist wie kommt so ein Hügel nach Holland??? Da macht mir die strecke in Sangkrug mehr spass


----------



## Hermes76 (18. Juni 2007)

Moinsens..

Wollte mich nur kurz für Mittwoch abmelden.

Werde alleine ne easy Runde auf Asphalt fahren und mal schauen in wie weit ich mein Knie schon wieder belasten kann.

Ride on..

Alex


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Juni 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

hab' den Black Forest ULTRA bike Marathon efolgreich abgeschlossen (bin zumindest angekommen  ) Zeit: 9:54:28 für die 116 km. 
Bin gerade noch in die Zeitwertung gekommen.

Leider hat es in der Nacht vorher nochmal so richtig geschüttet  . Die Strecke war denn doch stellenweise ein wenig schlammig. 
Auch wenn's mörderisch war, hat Spass gemacht. Nächstes Jahr wieder.

Ein paar Bilder sind in den nächsten Tagen auf meiner Homepage zu bestaunen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Bevor die Regenzeit anbricht ...  ... schnell nochmal Mittwochsrudeln!?! So um die fünf Bikers sind wir bereits ...  

... und muss auch nicht wieder Kirchzarten ... ähm, oh ... meine ... Kirchhatten sein!  

Bis denne ...


----------



## Fraegle (20. Juni 2007)

Hi!
Man wollte mir mal wieder ein Meeting bis 18:00 reindrücken, das habe ich erstmal auf 17:45 verkürzt. Allerdings 'Life is what happens while you are making other plans'. Ich hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig da sein werde. 

Ich habe heute auch Kontaktlinsen drin, so dass ich auch bei Regen was sehen können werde. 

Bis nachher
Fraegle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieol (20. Juni 2007)

Ich bin leider (mal wieder) nicht dabei...


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2007)

rieol schrieb:


> Ich bin leider (mal wieder) nicht dabei...


----------



## rieol (20. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Anteilnahme, bist halt eine gute Mutti!!!!


----------



## Jan-Ole (20. Juni 2007)

Schaffe es heute leider auch nicht... Nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## Loni (21. Juni 2007)

moin MittwochJunx, 

war sehr schoen gestern. Auch mal nett so durch Wald und Wiesen tingeln. Der kleine Irrgarten hatte auch seinen Charme. 

vielen Dank, dass Ihr die Nerven hattet, mich vom Bf abzuholen.

auf baaaaaald!!!!


----------



## greyscale (21. Juni 2007)

Kleine Info an die Auch-Rennradfahrer:

Die Rennradfreunde haben ihren Treff vom Glashaus an den Eingang des Unibades verlegt.

Startzeiten bleiben wie gehabt. 

Die Webseite wird in den nächsten Tagen aktualisiert.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (22. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit..

Wie sieht es für Sonntag aus Jungs & Mädels..?

Ist zwar vll etwas früh, aber man kann ja schon mal "anfragen"..

cu

Alexander


----------



## Fraegle (22. Juni 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Ist zwar vll etwas früh, aber man kann ja schon mal "anfragen"..



Hi,
ich finde das überhaupt nicht zu früh, da ich am WE meißt eh nicht ins Netz gucke. Ich habe vor, am Sonntag an der Schleuse zu sein und harre der Dinge, die da kommen. 

Wobei mir einfällt, dass ich schnell mal zu Tiemo muss, um mein Rad abzuholen.

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Mutti (22. Juni 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich habe vor, am Sonntag an der Schleuse zu sein und harre der Dinge, die da kommen.



Trotzdem, schnell noch gefragt: was wollt Ihr denn fahren?   

Btw, noch jemand Laune, sich schon morgen ggf. in eine solide Bremer-Schweiz-Tour _(scroll!) _einzuklinken? 

So oder so, bis denne ...


----------



## greyscale (22. Juni 2007)

Das wirklich Interessante an der Bremer Schweiz ist, dass Leute, die in der Bremer Schweiz wohnen, gar nicht wissen, dass sie in der Bremer Schweiz wohnen.*

Also: Wo kommt der Begriff eigentlich her?

g.

*Ich kann nur hoffen, in dem Satz die Kommata richtig gesetzt zu haben...


----------



## Mutti (22. Juni 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das wirklich Interessante an der Bremer Schweiz ist, dass Leute, die in der Bremer Schweiz wohnen, gar nicht wissen, dass sie in der Bremer Schweiz wohnen.



Hmmm, dabei scheint die Bezeichnung ziemlich etabliert zu sein: klick!


----------



## Fraegle (23. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Trotzdem, schnell noch gefragt: was wollt Ihr denn fahren?
> 
> Btw, noch jemand Laune, sich schon morgen ggf. in eine solide Bremer-Schweiz-Tour _(scroll!) _einzuklinken?
> 
> So oder so, bis denne ...



klingt auch gut. wann muss ich wo sein, um zur oldenburger Delegation zu gehören?


----------



## Mutti (24. Juni 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> klingt auch gut. wann muss ich wo sein, um zur oldenburger Delegation zu gehören?



War auch gut (dicken DANK nochmal an die Bremer), nur anfänglich - insbesondere beim "Transfer" - vielleicht einen kleinen Tick zu ... na sagen wir mal ... feucht.  

Du bist / Ihr seid gleich um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse?!?


----------



## Hermes76 (24. Juni 2007)

nope..

Ich meld mich wieder ab.. *sorry* 

Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen..

Alex

PS: Nächste Mal guck ich eher ins Forum, heut Vormittag hätt ich Zeit gehabt..


----------



## Loni (25. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> War auch gut (dicken DANK nochmal an die Bremer), nur anfänglich - insbesondere beim "Transfer" - vielleicht einen kleinen Tick zu ... na sagen wir mal ... feucht.
> 
> Du bist / Ihr seid gleich um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse?!?



Och Mutti, wir haetten dich gern vor dem Regen geschuetzt, aba ging nich... 

Auf jeden Fall war's toll, dass du uns besucht hast. 
vielleicht kriegen wir ja in Zukunft regelmaessigen tourenaustausch mit vielen Teilnehmern hin. 
waer cooooooooooool!!!!

cheeeeeeeeeeeeers, L


----------



## ralfathome (25. Juni 2007)

Ein herzliches Hallo nach Oldenburg!

Ja, war super am Samstag. Mutti war auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung für die Truppe. .......und sie äähh er hat auch neue Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt: so weit ist es ja gar nicht entfernt, das Ol. So werde ich dann auch in Bälde mal am Treff stehen, Mittwochs glaub ich, 18:00 oder so, in der Hoffnung in den Wald mitgenommen zu werden.

Viele Grüße aus HB
ralf

P.S.: Da können wir aber auch nix für, das das Wetter am Samstag auf der Oldenburger Weserseite so viel schlechter war als auf der Schwaneweder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (26. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Da können wir aber auch nix für, das das Wetter am Samstag auf der Oldenburger Weserseite so viel schlechter war als auf der Schwaneweder.





Leider ist das Wetter hier weiterhin ein Problem ... bei Euch etwa nicht?!?    

Na, ich trag "ihn" trotzdem mal ein ... aber eine gemeinsame ("große") Tour sollten wir dann vielleicht doch auf einen anderen Termin legen. (Hast ja noch Ferien ... ach nee, Urlaub ... Urlaub natürlich! )

So oder so, bis denne ...


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2007)

moin,
ist leider bei dem Wind im Wald auch etwas gefährlich. Auf dem Rad sitze ich morgen auf jeden Fall und werde wohl einen schönen Weg nach Ol erkunden.

Mir macht es nix aus, wenn niemand zum Treff kommt. Den hast Du hoffentlich nicht wegen mir ans Last minute board getackert. 

Man sieht sich
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2007)

moin,
ich muß dann für heute abend doch einen Rückzieher machen.

In den nächsten Wochen bin ich aber auf jeden Fall mal dabei.

Allen schönes Segeln heute
ralf


----------



## Mutti (27. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Den hast Du hoffentlich nicht wegen mir ans Last minute board getackert.



Nee, nee, is' eher standardmäßig ...    

Hmmm, bin wirklich gespannt wie's heute Abend wird ... mit dem "Segeln"    ... schauertechnisch kommt da ja noch ordentlich Nachschub, wenngleich der böige Wind sich auch deutlich beruhigen soll?!?

   

Ma' gucken ...


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juni 2007)

moin Stephan,
der meiste Regen fällt bekanntlich daneben, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 49%, Niederschlagsmenge 0-2L/qm, das bedeutet das eine ungefähre fifty fifty Chance besteht das null Niederschlag Dich nicht trifft. Wettervorhersagen sind super.
Aber mit dem Wind ist es nicht lustich.

Wetterdetails

Bis denne
ralf


----------



## Loni (27. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Ma' gucken ...




werd ich wohl auch mal gucken und um ca. 17:00 eine Blitzentscheidung treffen 

hier scheint grad schööööööön die Sonne, die bring ich dann am Besten mit


----------



## Fraegle (27. Juni 2007)

Ich habe heute Morgen dem Wetter nicht über den Weg getraut und mein Rad zu Hause gelassen. Wie gut die Entscheidung war wird sich noch rausstellen. 

Ich wünsche denen, die fahren viel Spaß. 

Bis dennne
Fraegle


----------



## rieol (27. Juni 2007)

Ich bin heute mal wieder dabei (endlich), falls es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet...


----------



## Hermes76 (27. Juni 2007)

Versuche dabei zu sein, egal ob Regen oder net..

Mein Chef fällt da schon eher ins Gewicht..! 

cu

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (27. Juni 2007)

Das war eine wirklich nette Runde heute!

Wetter hat mitgespielt, Botanik etwas weniger. Die beiden B-Pflanzen werden allmählich etwas lästig.

Zweimal Bodenkontakt während einer Ausfahrt sind, glaube ich, neue persönliche Bestleistung. Kenne ich gar nicht von mir...

g.


----------



## Loni (28. Juni 2007)

Schade, ich musste gestern doch mehr fuer die Uni vorbereiten, als gedacht. aber hoffentlich klappt's am Wochenende. 
***Was habt Ihr denn da anzubieten?  

biba! L


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Juni 2007)

Loni schrieb:
			
		

> ***Was habt Ihr denn da anzubieten?



Snickerseis.....  

Ne, jetzt mal "Ernst" beiseite.... 
Also, ich würde am WE gerne fahren aber nur wenn das Wetter einigermaßen okay ist.....   
Ansonsten ziehe ich Kaffee und Kuchen vor...  

Mutti und ich haben uns aber schon mal ausgetauscht .....
Es wäre doch mal ein gemeinsamer Ausflug sehr sehr wünschenswert.... 

so, bis dann


----------



## Loni (28. Juni 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Snickerseis.....



  schon geködert


----------



## forca (28. Juni 2007)

Moin, 

wann und wo fahrt ihr immer?
werd wenns recht ist mal dazu stoßen wenn ichs schaffe.

Gruß
Arno


----------



## Picantus Luther (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo Arno,
gefahren wird meist um Oldenburg herum. Es gibt sehr viel Strecken, die schön zu fahren und abwechslungsreich sind.
Gefahren wird regelmäßig am Miitwoch um 18 Uhr. Abfahrtsort ist: Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistr. in Oldenburg. Sonntags trifft man sich um 13 Uhr an der Schleuse in Oldenburg (Niedersachsendamm).
Vereinzelt werden individuelle Tour gefahren. Wir werden wahrscheinlich ein Telefonliste erstellen, wie sie schon bei den Rennradfahrern vorhanden ist.
Im weiteren Umfeld von Oldenburg gibt es verschiedene Revier, wie z.B. Heseler Wald, Fischerhude (Bremen) und in Cloppenburg, wo man schone Strecken hat.
Fahre einfach Miitwoch und/oder Sonntag mit und du erfährst mehr.
Bis bald.
Der Jo (auch bald wieder mit neuem Bike dabei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forca (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ok werd sobald mein Rad wieder fit ist (Schaltwerk kaputt, neues aber schon bestellt) mal Sonntags dazustoßen.

Mittwochs 18h krieg ich eh nur hin wenn ich Urlaub habe.

Gruß
Arno


----------



## Mutti (29. Juni 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Die beiden B-Pflanzen werden allmählich etwas lästig.


Blaubeeren und Buntwicken ... oder hage Butten???   
(kleiner "Insider": Blaubeeren sind nicht mit Breiselbeeren ... eeeehhhh ... Preiselbeeren zu verwechseln!   )
Ja ja, mit rasierten Beinen fühlt sich jeder Naturkontakt gleich viel direkter an, was?  

Außerdem, wenn Du auf ordentlich B-pflanzte Trails wert legen solltest, empfehle ich Dir eine Tour mit Ralf(athome) durch den Bader Wald ... ja Ralf, ich weiß, vor'n paar Wochen war das alles noch völlig frei!   

Btw, danke nochmal für die schöne Weser-Tour!   (Habe gerade versucht, eine %-Angabe für die Rampe an der Hünenburg zu finden. Bin aber lediglich auf diese nette Darstellung gestoßen: klick! Sind demnach wohl 22 Hm auf 100 bzw.120 m Strecke ... und somit - gerade im mittleren Abschnitt - ... na, was sagen wir, wieviel Prozent sind das?!?  

Lüder und ich sind außerdem just übereingekommen, dass wir alle größeren (!) Aktionen am kommenden Sonntag aufgrund der angekündigten Wetterlage ... 
:kotz:
... besser unterlassen bzw. auf einen späteren Termin verschieben!  

Aber wie sieht's aus, morgen (Sa) jemand auf's Bike?


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> ........
> Außerdem, wenn Du auf ordentlich B-pflanzte Trails wert legen solltest, empfehle ich Dir eine Tour mit Ralf(athome) durch den Bader Wald ... ja Ralf, ich weiß, vor'n paar Wochen war das alles noch völlig frei!
> 
> ........


nö, bitte nicht empfehlen, wenn ich an die Olderburger Pünktlichkeit denke dann ...:kotz:


----------



## Mutti (29. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> nö, bitte nicht empfehlen, wenn ich an die Olderburger Pünktlichkeit denke dann ...:kotz:



Hey, ich hatte Rückenwind ...   ... und, hey, da haben die Leutz Schilder abgeschraubt, Sackgassen gebaut, unrichtige - wenn auch nett gemeinte -Angaben gemacht ... das dauert!  

Aber, wie war das noch gleich bei Euch ...


----------



## ralfathome (29. Juni 2007)

Will ich gar nicht wissen, Ignorierliste!!


----------



## Mutti (29. Juni 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Will ich gar nicht wissen, Ignorierliste!!



 

Ihr fahrt morgen aber ganz schön früh los!  

Hmmm, ...


----------



## greyscale (30. Juni 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Blaubeeren und Buntwicken ... oder hage Butten???
> (kleiner "Insider": Blaubeeren sind nicht mit Breiselbeeren ... eeeehhhh ... Preiselbeeren zu verwechseln!   )



Nee, ich meinte Brombeeren und Brennesseln

Noch ein Insider: Blaubeeren heißen hier Bigbeeren...



Mutti schrieb:


> Ja ja, mit rasierten Beinen fühlt sich jeder Naturkontakt gleich viel direkter an, was?



Wer den Spott hat. Ich mache das auch nie wieder, aber innerhalb der Saison sehe ich mich genötigt das durchzuziehen  




Mutti schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht's aus, morgen (Sa) jemand auf's Bike?



Klar, 14:00 Uhr, ab Unibad, das "Race-Bike" (ich hasse unnötige Anglizismen) ist vorzuziehen. Ich glaube, heute kann ich versprechen, dass es eher sutje zur Sache geht.

g.


----------



## Fraegle (1. Juli 2007)

Hi!
Mir ist das Wetter gut genug. ich fahre.
MfG
Fraegle

PS Ich packe meine Sachen, bin raus mein Kind
Fraegle ist auf der Reise und hat Rückenwind


----------



## Fraegle (2. Juli 2007)

Da haben wir gestern aber glück gehabt. 
10 Minuten, nachem ich wieder zu Hause war hat der Himmel die Schleusen geöffnet.


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Juli 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

wer hat heute Lust zu fahren? Ich bin jedenfalls da.

Wetter sieht ja halbwegs gut.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (4. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe mein Rad mit, plane also zu fahren. Wenn es allerdings nachher schüttet, wie aus Kübeln, dann überleg ich mir das kurzfristig nochmal. Ich werde aber (denke ich) auf jeden Fall bei Buhl vorbei schau'n.

CU
Fraegle


----------



## Mutti (4. Juli 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> wer hat heute Lust zu fahren? Ich bin jedenfalls da.



Schade, der Oldenbürger und ich werden heute nicht dabei sein können.  

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß auf der Runde ... und dazu natürlich auch das brauchbarste Wetter.  



Fraegle schrieb:


> Da haben wir gestern aber glück gehabt.
> 10 Minuten, nachem ich wieder zu Hause war hat der Himmel die Schleusen geöffnet.



Ja, Ihr Glücklichen! Bei mir hingegen ...


----------



## rieol (4. Juli 2007)

Ich kann leider auch nicht wegen einer fiesen Zahn-OP...  aber man munkelt ja, dass unser allseits beliebter Geschäftsführer Timo wieder dabei ist.

O-Ton: "Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, da kann passieren was will"

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß


Michael


----------



## Hermes76 (4. Juli 2007)

...

so'n Ärger.. bei mir wird's heut auch leider nix..!! 

Alex


----------



## Mutti (7. Juli 2007)

Morgen ist Sonntag ... und das Wetter meist auch, scheint's.   

Treffen uns um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse. Wer Lust auf eine längere Tour hat, kann sich dort außerdem einer bisher 3 Biker starken Truppe anschließen, und mit auf eine Runde in die _Bremer Schweiz_ kommen (Treffen mit der "Bremer Fraktion" bis 14:45 Uhr am Hafenkopf in Vegesack!).  

Bis denne ...


----------



## MTBRafi (8. Juli 2007)

Tja, hab es dann heute doch nicht mehr geschafft, werd aber mal versuchen an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mit von der Partie zu sein. 
Bis denne & Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Mutti (11. Juli 2007)

MTBRafi schrieb:


> ... werd aber mal versuchen an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mit von der Partie zu sein. Bis denne & Grüße, Rafael



Na dann ...  

Doch nu ersma watt Skepsis zu aktuellen externen Bedingungen: Fragen uns nämlich gerade, ob wir beim Mittwochstreff heute Abend vielleicht 'ne größere Regenlücke erwischen könn(t)en ... bei dem Radarbild ... hmmm???
  

Wer will überhaupt heute um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl sein?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (11. Juli 2007)

Lust hätte ich schon aber... 

brrrr... aktuell 14 Grad, gefühlte 12!   

Wie siehts denn mit dir aus?


----------



## Fraegle (11. Juli 2007)

Ich komme heute wohl nicht. Ich lecke lieber meine Wunden.

Ich ertrage die Schmerzen wie ein Mann:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (11. Juli 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dir aus?



Der Oldenbürger und ich, wir hadern noch. Denke, ich werde meine Teilnahme äußerst kurzfristig entscheiden, ganz nach aktueller Regenneigung bzw. Radarbild ...   

We'll see ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (11. Juli 2007)

ja, wie isses denn nun? sitze hier in der uni und kann das wetter nicht beurteilen. Würde bei mir auch eher knapp werden...


----------



## Mutti (11. Juli 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> ja, wie isses denn nun? sitze hier in der uni und kann das wetter nicht beurteilen. Würde bei mir auch eher knapp werden...



Wir canceln ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (11. Juli 2007)

macht nichts, bin auch so nass geworden!


----------



## Hermes76 (13. Juli 2007)

Servus Mädels

Was ist für Sonntag geplant..? Vll wieder ne Runde mit den Bremern..?

War aber 2 Wochen nicht auf'm Rad, daher die Frage, ob ihr per Pedes erst nach Bremen radelt und dann dort noch 2-3 Stunden fahrt und dann noch wieder ganz zurück..??? 

Alex


----------



## Fraegle (13. Juli 2007)

Hi!



Hermes76 schrieb:


> Was ist für Sonntag geplant..? Vll wieder ne Runde mit den Bremern..?



irgendwas geht bestimmt. Ist ja Superwetter angekündigt. 



Hermes76 schrieb:


> War aber 2 Wochen nicht auf'm Rad, daher die Frage, ob ihr per Pedes erst nach Bremen radelt und dann dort noch 2-3 Stunden fahrt und dann noch wieder ganz zurück..
> Alex



Wenn schon denn schon. Hatte letzten Sonntag 142km auf dem Tacho. Die Tour hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (14. Juli 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> irgendwas geht bestimmt.



Jau, is' ja radsportlich wieder einiges los: neben den üblichen Terminen auch Kurztourenüberlegungen von "MTB-Wiedereinsteigern"   , der "Giro Zetel" vom RSC  , Timos Einladung auf eine Schmalreifen-Tour in die gleiche Richtung, nämlich über Conneforde zum Eröffungs-WE des "Outdoor-Parks" ... und, ja doch, auch wieder eine "_Bremer Schweiz_"-MTB-Tour ... 
... weil's halt gerade terminlich soooooo saugut passt!  

Alles schwer unter einen Hut zu bekommen, was?  

Loni, den Oldenbürger und mich zieht's wieder auf Stollen ins nördliche Bremen plus Umland.  Wir haben angedacht uns dort, genauer gesagt am Bahnhof "Bremen-Burg" um 14:00 Uhr zu treffen. Wann wir in OL starten ... und wann wer, wie und wo eventuell dazustößt, wäre bzw. ist noch abzusprechen. Losgehen wird's aber eben definitiv erst gegen Mittag ... das mag einigen terminlich nicht so saugut passen, aber anders würd's terminlich nicht so saugut passen!  
Also, wer (trotzdem) mag ...   



Fraegle schrieb:


> Hatte letzten Sonntag 142km auf dem Tacho.



... was Dich zu unserem unumstrittenen Tagesrekordhalter macht! 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (15. Juli 2007)

Gerne. Wetter passt. Rad ist wieder da.
Ich hab jedoch Reschpekt vor meiner langen Pause und dem Organismus.
Ob der mit dem plötzlichem Temperaturanstieg klar kommt?
Wie lang wäre die Bremer Runde wohl?
Wie fahrt ihr hin?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juli 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang wäre die Bremer Runde wohl?
> Wie fahrt ihr hin?



Guten Morgähn.....

Hallo Herr Luther,

letzte Woche waren wir auch schon dort. 
Wir sind mit dem Bike hingefahren und haben dort ein paar nette Ecken kennengelernt.
Letztendlich hatten wir alle gute 120 km in den Beinen. 
Also auf dem Hin- und Rückweg heißt es Kilometerfressen....
Wir sind das letzte Mal gegen 20.45 Uhr zuhause gewesen.
Heute möchte ich aber spätestens gegen 20.00 Uhr daheim sein!

Wir treffen uns heute um 11.30 Uhr bei Buhl, Lambertistraße...
Mit dabei sind Mutti, ich und ???

Bis dann...


----------



## Picantus Luther (15. Juli 2007)

No fear, but respect.
Nach langer Pause und, ihr fahrt ja auch noch CC, also nicht auf Schmalspur,sollte ich mich erst einmal wieder heran tasten. Der Motor muß erst aufgeladen werden.Fährt den "die normale Runde" ab der Schleuse?


----------



## Picantus Luther (15. Juli 2007)

Bin wieder da. Um 13:00 war ich an der Schleuse. Sonst war keiner da. War´s zu warm oder lag´s daran, das kein Vorfahrer da war? Hatte trotzdem ne gemütlliche Tour. Alles ohne Stützräder und Blessuren. Und wie siehts bei Euch (Lüder und Stefan) aus? Schade ist wieder einmal, das entweder ´s IBC nicht stärker frequentiert wird oder die Com einfach nur zu Waage ist. Wir sehen uns wohl am Mittwoch.
So long.


----------



## greyscale (15. Juli 2007)

Hi,

der 13Uhr-Termin hat seine Sommerkrise.

Tausend andere Veranstaltungen (aus Straßenfahrersicht heute Zetel und Visbek).

Ich wäre für den Winter für eine Vorverlegung auf 1000 MEZ, der neue Termin wird jedenfalls bei den Rennradfreunden sehr gut angenommen. Vielleicht ginge das auch im Gelände...

g,


----------



## Hermes76 (15. Juli 2007)

...

Die Sonntagstour war super-klasse..!

Hatte am Anfang arge bedenken, da ich selber auch schon seid 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf'm Bock gesessen habe und ohne mein Crossdings wäre ich mit dem MTB auch sicher nicht mehr zurück nach OL gekommen.

Aber.. war toll, war lang (ca. 8 Std., war weit (120 km) und ich bin jetzt richtig schön... platt..  

Gruß an die Bremer Fraktion..!

Gerne wieder..

Alex


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Juli 2007)

Moinsen,

war gestern richtig geile Tour. müssen wir mal wiederholen, bei Gelegenheit.

Wie versprochen hab' ich die Bilder auf meine Homepage geladen. Viel Spass beim bewundern  . 

Fotos


----------



## Fraegle (16. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Obwohl ich 20km weniger als letzte Woche gefahren bin merke ich die Tour heute deutlich mehr in den Beinen als letzte Woche. Aber ich bereue nichts. 

Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten der Ketten-Reperatur Aktion am Fähranleger. 



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Wie versprochen hab' ich die Bilder auf meine Homepage geladen.



Ich hasse Fotos von mir. häufig sieht man ihnen das auch an.


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. Juli 2007)

Gut gemacht. Ich bin ehrlich stolz auf Euch.
Wieviel km habt Ihr "abgerissen"? Wieviel Straße und wieviel CC?
Will´s einfach nur wissen, damit ich mir sagen kann: alles okay, hab mich nicht auf allen 4en vom Rad auf´m Sofa robben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (16. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Ihr seid ja anscheinend wieder in OL angekommen, dann gibt's Hoffnung auf 'ne Wiederholung! War wirklich ne super Tour!   
Verdammt anstrengend, aber so soll es ja sein (Hm *räusper* ich meine natürlich: Die Fotos täuschen, auf der Fähre sehen wir irgendwie kaputt aus, dabei war das doch eigentlich 'nen Klacks, oder?  ).
Mich hat dann eine 29cm-Pizza gerettet. 

Bis bald und viele Grüße nach OL, Arne (oder auch Harry )


----------



## Fraegle (16. Juli 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wieviel km habt Ihr "abgerissen"? Wieviel Straße und wieviel CC?



CC? Carbon Copy?

Wie dem auch sei: Die Strecke bis zur Fähre sind etwa 35km. Auf der anderen Seite der Weser ist es dann vorbei mit dem Schnellfahren. 
Jenseits der Weser müssen wir so etwa 50km gefahren sein.


----------



## Hermes76 (16. Juli 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wieviel km habt Ihr "abgerissen"? Wieviel Straße und wieviel CC?



CC = Cross Country..


----------



## Loni (16. Juli 2007)

jawoll, Sonntag war toll. immer gern wieder, ob hier oder in OL oder sonst wo, wo's rollt.
rege beteiligung aus OL ist immer klasse, und wenn dann der Picantus Luther nextes Mal auch mitkommt ("trau dich was" und bring die Uschi mit dem Hirnbedarf mit!), und sich wieder ein paar HBler anschliessen, sind wir ja noch zahlreicher 
dann ruht euch mal alle schoen aus  ich lern.............. (mgrmpf)


----------



## Mutti (16. Juli 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Die Strecke bis zur Fähre sind etwa 35km. (...) Jenseits der Weser müssen wir so etwa 50km gefahren sein.



Distanz zwischen Treffpunkt OL und HB-Farge: *25 (!)* km (hin auf Straße, zurück über - teils geschotterte - Feldwege); zurückgelegte Strecke an bzw. in der Bremer Schweiz: 65 (möglichst "wilde" Kombi aus Straßen, Wegen und Trails in recht schick profiliertem Gelände); der restliche Weg geht auf Lüders Konto bzw. das von _Spezialized_!   Und keine Sorge, die knapp 8 h rechnen sich inkl. unserer vielfältigen "logistisch-technischen Pausen" ... glücklicherweise.    

Schöne Runde; gerne wieder (Dank an alle Beteiligten, insbesondere an den OldenBiker für die "schnellen Bilder")!   



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Und wie siehts bei Euch (Lüder und Stefan) aus?



 Na, eben so:


----------



## Hermes76 (16. Juli 2007)

ja.. is scho recht..

Reine Fahrzeit.. Tacho grad nicht griffbereit.. ca. 5 Std.!

Sprich 'n "lockerer" 22'er Schnitt...!    

Das war echt ok.. und wie vorher schan mal gesagt.. ich war zwar danach echt fertig, aber auch mit 2 Wochen Trainingspause war es zu schaffen..

 

Alex


----------



## Fraegle (17. Juli 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Distanz zwischen Treffpunkt OL und HB-Farge: *25 (!)* km


Die Kürzeste Strecke von Buhl zur Fähre sind laut Google Maps tatsächlich nur etwa 25 km. Das scheint in etwa die Strecke zu sein, die wir an diesem Wochenende hin gefahren sind. An der Hunte entlang ist es allerdings etwas länger, da man ein Stück zu weit südlich an Oldenburg rankommt. 
Im Übrigen hast Du Recht, dass ich nur auf der Hinfahrt an der Fähre auf den Tacho geguckt habe und dort noch die "Fahrzeugtauschkilometer" mit drauf waren.


----------



## Loni (17. Juli 2007)

Tach an alle!!!

Die Keller-Crew kommt am Freitag Nachmittag nach OL, um eine sensationelle Ausfahrt mit vielen Oldenburgern -bürgern und -bikern zu erleben -und deren Mutti natürlich. (Abfahrt in OL ca. 17:00 Uhr?)
Willige Bremer sind natürlich herzlich willkommen, sich uns anzuschliessen.
Hoffen wir auf gutes Wedda!

Gruß!!  Looni


----------



## greyscale (17. Juli 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Distanz zwischen Treffpunkt OL und HB-Farge: *25 (!)* km (hin auf Straße, [...])



Nun ist Bremen-Nord aber auch extrem nah dran, in OL-Bornhorst steht ein Straßenschild "Bremen 22 km".

Als "Center-Center"-Empfehlung ab Martinibrücke: (drunter durch), dann ein kleines Stück parallel zur B75, dann rechts Richtung GVZ, dann über die neue Brücke über die noch unfertige A281 nach Huchting.

Von da nach DEL, da geht es irgendwie nur durch die Innenstadt, am Bahnhof vorbei danach rechts und wieder links unter der Bahn durch nach Stenum (da hat es Höhenmeter). Von da nach Bookholzberg, direktemang nach Hude (Mounties können jetzt das Reiherholz mitnehmen), von da via Wüsting nach OL.

Das ist nicht die allerkürzeste (~48 km) Verbindung, aber die schönste.

Nur so als Tipp vom Straßenfahrer g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent00pommes (17. Juli 2007)

is das die Mittwoch tour OL->HB? ich wollt auch mal wieder mitfahren, bin nun wieder voll einsatzbereit.


----------



## Hermes76 (17. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Die Keller-Crew kommt am Freitag Nachmittag nach OL, um eine sensationelle Ausfahrt mit vielen Oldenburgern -bürgern und -bikern zu erleben -und deren Mutti natürlich. (Abfahrt in OL ca. 17:00 Uhr?)
> 
> Gruß!!  Looni



S U U U P A..!!  

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei..! 

Vll. oder hoffentlich hab ich bis dahin auch mein MTB wieder am Start. Muss heut Abend damit gleich mal zu Timo wg. Schalträdchen für SRAM Schaltwerk..

Alex


----------



## Fraegle (17. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> (Abfahrt in OL ca. 17:00 Uhr?)



Hi!
Ich habe prinzipiell am Freitag Zeit, allerdings voraussichlich nicht schon so früh. Ihr könnt ja mal ein paar Ort-Zeit-Koordinaten für die Tour ins Auge fassen, an denen ich zu euch stoßen kann.


----------



## Mutti (17. Juli 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> is das die Mittwoch tour OL->HB?



Neee, morgen vor Ort ... wollen's ja nich' übertreiben! 

Bis denne ...


----------



## OldenBiker (17. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> Abfahrt in OL ca. 17:00 Uhr?



Bin auch dabei, egal was für'n Wetter. Treffen am Bahnhof oder bei Buhl-Bikes?

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Hermes76 (17. Juli 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, egal was für'n Wetter. Treffen am Bahnhof oder bei Buhl-Bikes?
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker



Jo.. mir ist das Wetter auch relativ egal..

Aber mit nassen Klamotten zurück nach HB radeln oder gar mit dem Zug.. müßte ich nicht haben. Radeln ja.. aber mit dem Zug ist die Erkältung vorprogrammiert.

Wg. Treffen.. ich würde sagen das sich die Oldenburger und -bürger bei Buhl treffen und dann gemeinsam zum Bahnhof fahren und die HB'er abholen.

Wäre wahrscheinlich am einfachsten..

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (17. Juli 2007)

@Mutti:

Dieses Plakat dort am Hafen
lässt mich nicht in Ruhe schlafen.

Sollten wir davor ein Foto machen
mit den Locals und den Bremern in 
Radsport-Sachen?



g.


----------



## Mutti (18. Juli 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> @Mutti:
> Dieses Plakat dort am Hafen
> lässt mich nicht in Ruhe schlafen.
> Sollten wir davor ein Foto machen
> ...



Holla, dass' ja Lyrik ...   

_Ich hoffe nicht, Du schlummerst noch,
denn Dein' Gedanken, oh ja, oh doch
das schreib ich gern, find ich ganz doll.
Nur frag ich mich, wer's machen soll,
und ob's am Freitag noch dort steht,
weil sonst ja wirklich gar nix geht.
Mir scheint hier klar der Zufall nur
die beste Werbeagentur._
Uuuuund noch'n Gedicht ...      ... oha, wir war das gestern mit Löns?!?   

Außerdem, hey, Radsport ist eine ernsthafte Sache!!!    

In diesem Sinne, bis später ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Juli 2007)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Holla, dass' ja Lyrik ...
> 
> Uuuuund noch'n Gedicht ...      ... oha, wir war das gestern mit Löns?!?



jaja, das ist die reinste Poesie...
Aber ich werde böse  angeschaut, wenn mir zu jedem Stichwort ein Liedchen einfällt 
und ich beginne zu pfeifen und zu singen  ...tztzt   

So, dies Lied widme ich nur Dir....  

"Also kurbelte ich diese Straße lang
Und die Straße führte zum Meer
Das Lied, das du am letzten Abend sangst
Das spielte nun in mir
Nur ein paar Kurbeltritte und dann war ich da
Mit dem Schlüssel zu dieser Tür

Dieser Weg wird kein leichter sein
Dieser Weg wird steinig und schwer
Nicht mit vielem wirst du dir einig sein
Doch dieses Leben bietet so viel mehr

_Quelle: Frei nach Xavier Naidoo - Dieser Weg_
"

   
Viel Spaß beim Biken heute Abend, werde leider nicht dabei sein können----


----------



## greyscale (18. Juli 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> jaja, das ist die reinste Poesie...
> Aber ich werde böse  angeschaut, wenn mir zu jedem Stichwort ein Liedchen einfällt
> und ich beginne zu pfeifen und zu singen  ...tztzt
> 
> ...



Ähm, Oldenbürger, das ist doch geklaut,
naja, sagen wir gelie'n.
Wurde bereits durchgekaut
vom Herrn Al Deen?

Ach nee, es war der Navier Xayidoo,
der macht ja auch  Musik, jahu!

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (18. Juli 2007)

Wenn ik tied hat ha und ´n rad hat ha, was ik komen.

Leider hat seit ein paar Tagen die Krankheit bei mir Einzug gehalten.
Dabei hab ich sie garnicht eingeladen. Es ist schon schön 2 (zwei) Mountys zu hause stehen zu haben. 1a poliert, eingestellt, geölt und gefettet. Beide wollen gefahren werden. Nur das einfach aufrechte Sitzen, ohne Schwindel, ging nicht. So sch**ß.
Mit viel Gesundwerdwille und Glück schaffe ich´s Freitag. Wäre schon gerne mal wieder dabei. NAch so ner langen Pause. F**ck.


----------



## Fraegle (19. Juli 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Leider hat seit ein paar Tagen die Krankheit bei mir Einzug gehalten.



Gute Besserung --<[email protected]


----------



## Hermes76 (20. Juli 2007)

@all

Wegen heute Abend noch mal.. 

Treffen um 16:30 Uhr bei Buhl bzw. 17 Uhr am Bahnhof..???

Welche Richtung werden wir fahren..? Hoffentlich Osenberge, weil ich um aller spätestens 20 Uhr wieder daheim sein muss..

cu

Alex


----------



## Loni (20. Juli 2007)

OK, 17:00 am ZOB-Ausgang des Hbf.

bis denn.


----------



## harrypotter (20. Juli 2007)

Servus  Madel und Buam,

ich düs jetzt los, der Wind steht günstig , bis 1700 @ ZOB!

Grüße, Arne


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:
			
		

> OK, 17:00 am ZOB-Ausgang des Hbf.



Hallo an alle Bremer / Oldenburger...

habe gerade mit Mutti telefoniert und der ist krank 
und liegt ermattet im Bett. 
Habe aber alles soweit besprochen.
Wir treffen uns bei Buhl gegen 16.30 Uhr 
und fahren dann kurz vor 17.00 Uhr in Rtg. Bahnhof und holen dort die 
Bremer-Fraktion ab.
Nach einer kurzen Runde in den Seen-Bereich und Hunte-Brücke fahren wir nochmal in Rtg. Stadt und holen Fraggle ab.
Wenn er denn dann immer noch mit will....
Und dann geht es auf eine nette Runde....

Also bis gleich dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (21. Juli 2007)

Moin moin Ihr Oldenburger,

war 'ne super Tour gestern, also die Osenberge sehen mich bestimmt noch 'mal (bei besserem Wetter) wieder. Aber so schlimm dreckig war's ja gar nicht, im Zug sind wir zwar angesprochen worden, ob wir in den Regen gekommen wären und ob da nicht 'ne Bushaltestelle zum Unterstellen gewesen wäre  , aber dank kurzer Schlaucheinlage und der freundlichen Frau Waschmaschine ist alles wieder gut.

@Mutti: Dir gute Besserung, bei 111 Jahren bike-Erfahrung ist so 'ne kleine Krankheit doch hoffentlich 'n Klacks, oda? 

Bis bald, Grüße nach OL (das ja bekanntlich näher an HB ist als man denkt), Arne


----------



## Hermes76 (21. Juli 2007)

Morgäään...

Jau.. von mir auch ein *thumbsup*  

Auch wenn ich wirklich richtig froh war, als ich zuhause unter der warmen Dusche stand..   

Und nach nem alk. freien Erdinger und ein paar Stücken selbstgemachter Pizza beim Arbeitskollegen, wäre ich fast auf der Couch eingeschlafen..  

Heut & Morgen ist jetzt erstmal Trainingspause.. auch wenn das Wetter heute richtig geil zu werden scheint.. 
vll doch (schon wieder) ne Runde radeln.. ???  

Alex


----------



## Picantus Luther (21. Juli 2007)

Ihr seit nass geworden, scheint mir. Ich saß gerade bei Wein und Schnitzel (Grillen) und dachte an euch.  "Hoffentlich werden die nicht naß, bei dem was da runter kommt!"

Wird den wohl am Sonntag (mit Sonne, ohne Regen) gefahren?
Trifft man sich an der OL-Schleuse?


----------



## Hermes76 (21. Juli 2007)

@all

Bezirksmeisterschaften MTB 2007 in Bramsche bei Osnabrück

Hier die Ausschreibung !!

cu

Alex


----------



## Hermes76 (21. Juli 2007)

Und noch einen..:

Termine Weser-Ems-Cup 2007 für MTB / Cross

07.10.2007 in Engter

28.10.2007 in Sandkrug      

04.11.2007 in Herford

11.11.2007 in Cloppenburg      

25.11.2007 in Osnabrück

09.12.2007 in Barrien (Syke-Bremen)

16.12.2007 in Rheine

13.01.2007 der Abschluß in Lohne


Denn schon mal viel Spaß bei den Vorbereitungen..!

Alex


----------



## Loni (21. Juli 2007)

Junx, das war klasse gestern!!!

wenn ich nicht so viel lernen muesste, waere ich wohl auch morgen dabei, aber geht bestimmt nicht.......... 

Euch also viel Spass!!


----------



## Fraegle (22. Juli 2007)

Jetzt erstmal aufsteh'n, dusch'n und 'n' Kaffee mach'n.
Die Sache vergessen oder einfach drüber lachen.
aber wie hat der Typ gestern richtig gesagt?
Die Dinge laufen falsch, auch wenn sich keiner beklagt. 
Die einen glauben an den Sturm, die andern an das Beben
und der Typ behauptet eben
es wird regen geben. 

Das nur mal um den allgemeinen Lyrik-Anteil auf einem akzeptablen Niveau zu halten. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass das heute noch viel regnet. Wenn meine Schuhe vorgestern das Zeitliche nicht völlig gesegnet haben bin ich heute dabei. 

@Loni: Viel Erfolg bei der Klausur.


----------



## Picantus Luther (22. Juli 2007)

Servus, Grüzi und Hallo,

es ist zwar schon "5vor12", dennoch will ich fahren. Gerne mit einigen Bikern zusammen. Wer fährt um 13 Uhr ab Schleuse?

Gebt doch mal bescheid.

Der Jo


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

war Freitag zwar nass, hat aber Laune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gemacht. Sollte wiederholt werden (bei trockenem Wetter).

Bilder lade ich Montag morgen auf meine Webseite. Das kurze Video hab' ich schon hochgeladen.

Leider werden die Videos nur unter Firefox alle angezeigt (Problem des Webhosters).

Denn mal bis Mittwoch.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (22. Juli 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war Freitag zwar nass, hat aber Laune
> 
> ...



Servus Ingo..!

Bei mir war das Abspielen des Videos mit IE kein Problem.. also ruhig anklicken.. lohnt sich..

Ansonsten.. coole Seite..!! Deine HP meine ich..!  

Lädst Du die Bilder vom letzten Mittwoch auch hoch..?

Oder.. kannst Du mir die auch mal irgendwie zukommen lassen? In Originalgröße..?

Alex


----------



## Loni (23. Juli 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> @Loni: Viel Erfolg bei der Klausur.



THX!!!!!!!!!!! hab sie soeben abgegeben und es war die letzte und ich hüpf und spring und muss dringend feiern       und ich mach  zu meinen Prüfern und  dass ich alles bestanden habe  

@all: seid ihr gestern noch geoldenbiked?


----------



## Hermes76 (23. Juli 2007)

Glückwunsch...    

Ist 'n tolles Gefühl die letzte Klausur geschrieben zu haben, nicht wahr..   

Alex

PS: Ich bin nicht Geoldenbiked.. hatte gestern *frei* ..


----------



## Loni (23. Juli 2007)

@ Alex: jo, ist klasse 

@ Fraegle: Du siehst ja echt köstlich aus auf den Bildern 

@ allediefreitagdabeiwaren: hab ich schon erwaehnt, dass ich es echt SUPI fand??? Rad und Fingernaegel sind auch wieder sauber


----------



## Hermes76 (23. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @ allediefreitagdabeiwaren: hab ich schon erwaehnt, dass ich es echt SUPI fand??? Rad und Fingernaegel sind auch wieder sauber



Wiederholung am Mittwoch oder Freitag..?!?

Aber dann bei Sonnenschein..     

Alex


----------



## Loni (23. Juli 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Wiederholung am Mittwoch oder Freitag..?!?
> 
> Aber dann bei Sonnenschein..
> 
> Alex



natuerlich gerne, aber diese Woche ist's schwierig. Mittwoch muss ich arbeiten und ich ziehe Freitag oder Sonntag um. Das wird zwar nicht viel zu schleppen, aber der Tag ist dann bestimmt trotzdem erstmal hin... Vll ergibt sich allerdinx noch eine Luecke, die zum Radeln genutzt werden kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (23. Juli 2007)

Das kriegen wir schon hin.. !!!   

So.. ich glaub ich sollte jetzt mal ein wenig arbeiten.. 

Alex

@all

Also einmal sollten wir auf jeden Fall noch mal zusammen ein paar Kilometer reissen, bevor Loni uns und das gelobte Land verlässt...!!!


----------



## Fraegle (23. Juli 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> @ Fraegle: Du siehst ja echt köstlich aus auf den Bildern


Ja, zum Anbeißen, nicht wahr? Fast wie ein Streußelkuchen. (-.-)
Das T-Shirt hatte ich übrigens (bis auf einen kleinen Schatten auf dem Rücken) wieder sauber bekommen. Ich hatte es am Sonntag wieder an und es hat wieder geregnet. Ich werde es wohl nicht mehr zum Biken anziehen.



Loni schrieb:


> @all: seid ihr gestern noch geoldenbiked?



Ja, wir sind im Wesentlichen die gleiche Strecke, nur andersrum gefahren. Ich bin allerdings in Sandkrug in Richtung Wardenburg abgebogen, und ich weiß nicht, was die anderen noch für Spielereien auf ihrem Weg zurück nach Oldenburg eingebaut haben.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (24. Juli 2007)

Das Schutzblech ​  



"Das Schutzblech soll helfen Schlamm, Wasser und Dreck *vom Fahrradfahrer* fernzuhalten . Schutzbleche für Straßenfahrräder sind meistens direkt über dem Reifen angebracht (vorne wie hinten) und aus Metall. Schutzbleche für *Mountainbikes* und Crossbikes werden aus Kunststoff hergestellt. Bei Crossbikes werden sie meist direkt über dem Reifen montiert, bei Mountainbikes werden sie am Sattel und am Unterrohr des Rahmens angebracht um ein Klappern zu verhindern."
(Quelle: Wikipedia) 



Ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben...


----------



## harrypotter (24. Juli 2007)

Meinst das hilft? Ich hab' aber am MTB keinen Strom, den die Bleche führen könnten.


----------



## Fraegle (24. Juli 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> "Das Schutzblech soll helfen Schlamm, Wasser und Dreck *vom Fahrradfahrer* fernzuhalten



()

*ALLE* Schutzbleche, die ich mit dem Rennrad oder mit dem Mountainbike ausprobiert habe hatten höchstens kosmetische Wirkung, wobei die Frage ob die Wirkung positiv oder negativ ist von Experten durchaus kontrovers diskutiert wird. 
*Falls* jemand Schutzbleche fürs MTB kennt, die a) die oben genannte Anforderung erfüllen und b) Optik und Einsetzbarkeit des Rades *nicht* einschränken wäre ich dankbar. 

Im übrigen stimme ich zu, dass mein Rad keinen Strom führt.


----------



## Hermes76 (24. Juli 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:
			
		

> "Das Schutzblech soll helfen Schlamm, Wasser und Dreck *vom Fahrradfahrer* fernzuhalten . Schutzbleche für Straßenfahrräder sind meistens direkt über dem Reifen angebracht (vorne wie hinten) und aus Metall. Schutzbleche für *Mountainbikes* und Crossbikes werden aus Kunststoff hergestellt. Bei Crossbikes werden sie meist direkt über dem Reifen montiert, bei Mountainbikes werden sie am Sattel und am Unterrohr des Rahmens angebracht um ein Klappern zu verhindern."
> (Quelle: Wikipedia)
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Schutzblech ist für den Ambitionierten Mountainbiker schon alleine aus gewichtstechnischen Gründen abzulehnen..!

Zumal.. wie einige Tester hier beschrieben haben.. läßt die Wirkung dieser Bleche zu wünschen übrigen.

Und mal ganz banal gesprochen..

Eigentlich lieben wir es doch wie früher als kleiner Junge im Matsch zu spielen und finden es richtig klasse nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach so viele Pfützen wie möglich mitzunehmen.. gell Ingo..?!?   

Und abschließen..  nur die harten kommen in den Garten..!   

Ride on..

Alex

PS: Verhöne niemanden der mit SchuBlech fährt, aber an mein MTB kommen die net dran..!   

Genauso wenig wie ein Dynamo oder so..


----------



## schnitzlwirt (24. Juli 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> ()
> 
> 
> *Falls* jemand Schutzbleche fürs MTB kennt, die a) die oben genannte Anforderung erfüllen und b) Optik und Einsetzbarkeit des Rades *nicht* einschränken wäre ich dankbar.


a)
Vorne:SKS Schockboard 

Hinten: "Viper" Schutzbleche

b)
Die Optik ist Geschmackssache, aber die Eisdiele bei der du mit nem Kilo Schlamm am Rücken gut ankommst möchte ich sehen!  

Mangels Auto bzw. FS und mangels der wetterunabhängigen Bereitschaft, mit dem ÖPNV daherzuschleichen, eine von mir ausgiebig getestete Variante die den Erwartungen standhält. Komischerweise funktioniert das sogar besser als die Schutzbleche, die an meinem verschollenen Trekkingrad verbaut waren! 



			
				Hermes76 schrieb:
			
		

> ... nur die harten kommen in den Garten..!



Es gibt noch andere schöne Orte!


----------



## Picantus Luther (24. Juli 2007)

Jetzt will ich auch mal.

*Man (wer?) sagt: 87,5% der Me(ä)n(nlichen)schlichen DNA ist der, des gemeinem Hausschweines, ähnlich. 
*
Nun haben 4 tapfere Männer versucht, dieses zu widerlegen bzw. untermauern.

Letzteres ist erfolgreich geglückt. 

Wir, Prof.Dr.Muschalik (Fachbereich: Molekularbiologie) und Dr.med.rat.nat.prov.h.c. Driefholt (Fachbereich: haarlose Haustierzucht und Mikrokrempelogie) nebst Kollegen, haben am Sonntag die aktuellen Studien zur Erforschung des o.g. Schwerpunktthema massiv und einvernehmlich untersucht.
Das Ergebnis ist im Umfang eines 213-seitigem Prüfbericht auf folgender Seite herunter zu laden:
www.ich-schmeiß-mich-weg.org

Die Oberflächenprüfung wurde fotographisch festgehalten.
Sehen Sie hierzu die FOTOS von Picantus Luther

Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Mittwoch wieder?

LG von Jo


----------



## agent00pommes (24. Juli 2007)

so wie der wetter bericht sich das ganze zusammen reimt wird es morgen etwas nass. Schutzbleche hab ich auch irgend wo. (SKS Chrusher) die sehen gut aus aber wirklich trocken halten tun sie nur die sattelstütze wo sie montiert sind. 

Aber mir geht eigentlich darum ob ihr bei regen so lange ausfahrt weil wegen nass und so und dann folgleich krank, zumindest bei mir.

mfg Lukas


----------



## Fraegle (24. Juli 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> so wie der wetter bericht sich das ganze zusammen reimt wird es morgen etwas nass.



Regen hin, Schutzbleche her. Laut wetter.de soll es morgen trocken bleiben. Ich nehme mein Rad auf jeden Fall erstmal zur Arbeit und dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Wenn die vorhergesagte Regenmenge nicht über 2l/m² steigt fahre ich wohl. 

Bis dann
Fraegle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSB/OL (25. Juli 2007)

Termin: klick!
Wetter: klick!


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2007)

Moinsen,

Videos sind hochgeladen. Nu' funktioniert alles wie es sein soll.
Viel Spass beim anschauen 

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. Juli 2007)

Danke Ingo,
die Clips sind doch ganz toll geworden. Weiter so.


----------



## rieol (27. Juli 2007)

Nett, danke Ingo!

Beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## Hermes76 (27. Juli 2007)

Moin, moin allerseits..!

Schon jemand irgendwas geplant am WE..?

Wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus..?

OL oder Bremen wäre mir egal..

cu

Alex


----------



## Mutti (28. Juli 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus..?



Ich werde morgen leider keine Zeit haben.  Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass sich wieder 'n paar Leude um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse einfinden.  

Kannst ja mal posten! 

Immerhin, die Wettervorhersage hat sich deutlich zum Positiven verändert ... wenn auch ... na ja ...  

Wünsche auf alle Fälle ein schönes WE


----------



## Tigerelse (29. Juli 2007)

Bin ja ganz glücklich, dass ich hier MTB-Treff OL finde. Hallo erstmal, bin neu in OL und hab bißchen Bike-Erfahrung, würde gern mehr wissen zum Treff. Fahrt ihr auch an anderen Tagen und wieviel km und welche Schwierigkeit, kann ich einfach mal mitkommen?


----------



## Hermes76 (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tigerelse..!

Schön das Du unser Forum gefunden hast.. !!

Es gibt 2x in der Woche einen Treff, aber auch sonst kann man sich hier immer mit Leuten zum Biken verabreden.

1. Termin: Mittwochs um 18 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes (www.buhl-bikes.de)

Wir fahren dann ca. 2-3 Stunden auf mittlerem Niveau. Kann auch sein, das wir mal ein wenig schneller fahren, aber wir lassen niemanden stehen bzw. fahren niemanden platt. Schon gar keine Neuankömmlinge. 

D.h. der "schwächste" gibt das Tempo vor.

2. Termin:

Sonntags um 13 Uhr an der Schleuse (in der Nähe der Gaststätte "Schöne Aussichten")

Eigentlich heute auch, aber mir persönlich war das Wetter zu schlecht. Anscheinend war ich aber auch nicht der einzige.. 

Sonntags gibt's eher Anstrebungen eine längere Tour zu fahren. Aber auch hier gibt es immer die Möglichkeit je nach Gusto die Gruppe aufzuteilen und versch. Touren zu fahren.

Wenn es Dir zeitlich passt, komm doch einfach diesen Mittwoch um 18 Uhr zu Buhl und fahr einfach mit. Wie gesagt.. mittleres Tempo und wir fahren niemanden platt.

cu

Alex(ander)


----------



## Picantus Luther (29. Juli 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Wir fahren dann ca. 2-3 Stunden auf mittlerem Niveau. Kann auch sein, das wir mal ein wenig schneller fahren, aber wir lassen niemanden stehen bzw. fahren niemanden platt. Schon gar keine Neuankömmlinge.




Fast ins schwarze.

Hin und wieder fahren wir auch, nach Absprache, Extra-Touren. Telefonischer Austausch geht meist voran. Und dann gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hermes76 (29. Juli 2007)

@ Picantus Luther



Hermes76 schrieb:


> Es gibt 2x in der Woche einen Treff, aber auch sonst kann man sich hier immer mit Leuten zum Biken verabreden.



Sach ich doch..  

Alex


----------



## Tigerelse (30. Juli 2007)

O.K. Wenn Wetter gut, also auf jeden Fall wird es ja besser (!!!!) bin ich am Mittwoch am Buhl. Bis dahin


----------



## agent00pommes (31. Juli 2007)

mahlzeit, ich musste auch aufgrund von fehlender Berreifung aussetzen, hoffe das ich diesen Mittwoch auch wieder am start bin. Wetter soll der Hammer sein. Also NUR Sonne, kein regen und kein wind.


----------



## Mutti (31. Juli 2007)

agent00pommes schrieb:


> Wetter soll der Hammer sein. Also NUR Sonne, kein regen und kein wind.



Jau, feine Vorhersage! 

Bin außerdem mächtig gespannt, ob morgen Abend zum dritten Mal in Folge die 10-Teilnehmer-Grenze erreicht bzw. gesprengt wird.  

In diesem Sinne, bis denne ...


----------



## Hermes76 (31. Juli 2007)

Jau..

ich bin.. hoffentlich.. dabei..!

Nachdem mein MTB jetzt auch wieder startklar ist..!!!   

Alex


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. August 2007)

Servus Leute,

ich bin nicht dabei.  Schade?
Dafür muß ich die Kasseler Berge platt bügeln. 
Ich wünsche euch heute abend viel Spaß.
Natürlich auch "Hals und Beinbruch". 

Der Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (1. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Wetter sieht ja gut aus. Kamera (zum Videos drehen) nehm' ich wieder mit  . Auf das viel kommen.

Bis nachher.

OldenBiker


----------



## agent00pommes (1. August 2007)

helm kamera? oder wo willst du die montieren?

Hmmm ich muss immer noch warten bis ich passende bereifung bekomme heute. Son dreck, wieso brauchen fahrrad händler immer so lange bis irgend welche teile da sind. ggrrrr... mal sehen wenn ihr es heute nich wieder übertreibt kann ich vieleicht nochmal mit der stollenlosen Bereifung mitfahren. also bis heute um 18:00 bei Buhl.


----------



## OldenBiker (1. August 2007)

Hallo,

schöne Tour heute.

Alle Videos schaffe ich nicht morgen hochzuladen. Muss leider einige Videos gedreht kriegen.


OldenBiker


----------



## Loni (2. August 2007)

So so, habt Ihr also Spaß, das freut mich. 
Ich bin in Hannover und werde heut wohl eine Ausfahrt auf den Deister wagen  und freu mich drauf  
Was geht am WE?? Bin wohl Sonntag in der Ecke HB/OL


----------



## Hermes76 (3. August 2007)

Tach..

ja.. also ich habe mir auch vorgenommen am WE "viel" zu fahren, da ich doch noch ein bisschen was an Kondition aufzubauen habe, bevor es nächsten Samstag nach Österreich geht.

Daher.. bin ich für alles offen, was Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag (den ganzen Tag, mehr oder weniger) los ist..



Alex

@Loni: Danke für die Urlaubswünsche..! Hatte ich jetzt erst gesehen..


----------



## Mutti (3. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

@all: Hmmm, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind wir ja momentan bzw. am WE irgendwie etwas "verstreut": Kasseler Berge, Hunsrück, Eifel, Harz ... Frankreich ... und Duisburg !?!    _(Btw, viel Erfolg allen Racern und "Ringern"! )_

Obwohl, da können wir ja eigentlich noch einen draufpacken. 

Idee: Teuto! Angedacht: am späteren Vormittag (wg. Anreise HB-Fraktion  ) mit NDS-Ticket auf der NordWestBahn von OL Hbf. zum Hbf. OS, von dort große Runde u.a. über Bad Iburg (Dörenberg & Co.), bevor es abends wieder auf gleichem Weg zurück geht.

Erbitte(n) Feed-Back der "Rest-Besatzung"!   
Hey, das is' doch wohl eine Wucht von Wettervorhersage, oder!?!  

Ich hoffe nun erstmal, dass ich bis Sonntag die letzten Reste meiner hartnäckigen Erkältung loswerde, weil sonst ...     

... na, wird schon werden.  

@Loni: klick!


----------



## MTBRafi (3. August 2007)

Coole Sache, das! Sollen ja angeblich auch Höhenmeter zu finden sein im Teutoburger Wald, da bin ich mit von der Partie  Wann solls denn losgehen, wer fährt denn noch von Bremen los?

Grüße,

Rafael


----------



## Hermes76 (4. August 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Obwohl, da können wir ja eigentlich noch einen draufpacken.
> 
> Idee: Teuto! Angedacht: am späteren Vormittag (wg. Anreise HB-Fraktion  ) mit NDS-Ticket auf der NordWestBahn von OL Hbf. zum Hbf. OS, von dort große Runde u.a. über Bad Iburg (Dörenberg & Co.), bevor es abends wieder auf gleichem Weg zurück geht.



Moin Stefan..

Du sprichst von Sonntag, oder..???!?!?!??  

Sonntag wäre ich in jedem Fall dabei !!  

Fährt heute noch jemand? Vll zum warm werden für morgen ca 2-3 Stunden "gemütlich"..??

So.. bin jetzt erstmal bis 14 Uhr am arbeiten..

Aber danach wollte ich schon noch was machen!

cu

Alex


----------



## Mutti (4. August 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Du sprichst von Sonntag, oder..???!?!?!??



Ja klar, der umso sonnigere Sonntag ist gemeint!   

Die Details koordinieren wir am besten nachher "telefonistisch" ...  

... wünsch Dir bis dahin erstmal viel Spaß auf Deiner bzw. Eurer Tour in den OsBes.  (Ich pausiere heute besser noch einen Tag ...   ... aber dafür morgen wieder so richtig "richtig"!  )

@Rafael: Kannst Du mir bitte kurz Deine Tel.-Nr. schicken!?!  

Bis später ...


----------



## Tigerelse (8. August 2007)

Moin Ihr alle,
wird das Wetter wohl heute den ganzen Tag so bleiben??? Fährt dann überhaupt jemand heute?
Und wie wars am WE im Teuto?
Grüüüüüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (8. August 2007)

Tigerelse schrieb:


> Moin Ihr alle,
> wird das Wetter wohl heute den ganzen Tag so bleiben???



Hmmmm, viel besser wird's wohl nicht ...  ... obwohl, sieht draußen und im Web doch eigentlich ganz gut aus: klick! Oder?  



Tigerelse schrieb:


> Fährt dann überhaupt jemand heute?



Der Oldenbürger und ich, wir wollen schon auf's Bike heute Abend ...  ... hmmmm, wenn's so bleibt  wie's jetzt ist, dann ... ja dann bin ich (sind wir?!?) wohl um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl.   



Tigerelse schrieb:


> Und wie wars am WE im Teuto?



Hat sich gelohnt.  War insgesamt 'ne sehr schöne Tour: vier hochmotivierte Leutz (2 HBler, 2 OLer), herrliches Sommerwetter, rund 80 abwechslungsreiche "Bergkilometer" (leider haben wir keinen Höhenmeter-Plot) ... zusammengenommen eine spannende Runde, wenn auch bedauerlicherweise nicht ganz ohne "Hardware-Probleme", weshalb ...   ... einer von uns nicht auf die volle Kilometer-Leistung kommen konnte. 

Bin außerdem mächtig gespannt, was uns der hiesige Vetreter der "Harz-Gesellschaft" heute Abend vom Sonntag berichten wird ... und überhaupt all die "Reisenden" von Ihren jüngsten "externen" Touren!   

In diesem Sinne, bis denne ...


----------



## Hermes76 (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

also ich melde mich schon mal für heute ab.

Nicht wegen des Wetters, aber ich habe ab morgen Urlaub und werde Samstag nach Österreich düsen.

Bis dahin gibt's noch einiges zu tun und daher hab ich heute Abend keine Zeit.. 

LG

Alex


----------



## harrypotter (8. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

würde ja gerne berichten, aber wie so oft ist Oldenburg ja so fern (obwohl wir ja gelernt haben, dass es näher an HB ist, als man denkt ;-)).

Euch viel Spaß und @Alex schönen Urlaub (da gibbet nix zu  ).
Ciao Arne


----------



## Tigerelse (8. August 2007)

Tja, Wetter ist ja nun doch Ok, aber hab grad noch eine Dienstberatung reingedrückt bekommen, so dass ichs wohl wahrscheinlich nicht schaffe heute abend.
Am Wochenende ist ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs bei Buhl? Bin interessiert.

Soll auch wieder richtig gut werden, wenn ihr wieder irgendwohin fahrt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei - auf jeden!


----------



## rieol (8. August 2007)

Ich bin auch leider nicht dabei. Und das, obwohl ich sehr schlamm-affin   bin. Euch dann viel Spaß heute abend.

Michael


----------



## Mutti (8. August 2007)

Schaaaaaaaaade!   

Aber immerhin, Timo und sogar "Der Lange" (!) sind auch noch mit dabei, wie ich gerade erfreut erfahren durfte. Also, drückt uns die Daumen, dass uns das Wetter nicht allzu sehr ärgert! 

Ansonsten, bis demnächst ...


----------



## Hermes76 (8. August 2007)

harrypotter schrieb:


> @Alex schönen Urlaub (da gibbet nix zu  ).
> Ciao Arne



Ich  ja nicht, weil ich  habe, sondern weil ich heute Abend nicht biken kann...  

Alex


----------



## harrypotter (8. August 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Ich  ja nicht, weil ich  habe, sondern weil ich heute Abend nicht biken kann...
> 
> Alex



Sowas nennt man selbstgemachte Leiden


----------



## Hermes76 (8. August 2007)

Ja.. ja..   *U*R*L*A*U*B*    

Ich meld mich dann erstmal für die nächsten 2 Wochen (mindestens) ab.. 

Bisschen Sonne tanken..   fein die Berge per Pedes erklimmen..  
usw..

Wie wäre es am 24. August im Touto..?!?  

Nicht das ihr ohne mich fahrt, wenn ich net da bin..  

 Grüße an alle..  

Bin dann mal W E C H !!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (10. August 2007)

Hallo!
War heute auf dem Hunteweg unterwegs: Um die umgestürzte Buche hat sich ja schon ein gut fahrbarer Weg entwickelt, aber seit wann ist denn der "Bahnübergang" verrammelt? Da sind jetzt ordentliche Pfosten mit Stacheldraht auf beiden Seiten neben der Brücke gesetzt!
Die Bahnüberquerung muss man jetzt halt ein paar Meter früher machen... aber was soll das??
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. August 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:
			
		

> aber seit wann ist denn der "Bahnübergang" verrammelt?
> Da sind jetzt ordentliche Pfosten mit Stacheldraht auf beiden Seiten neben der Brücke gesetzt!
> Die Bahnüberquerung muss man jetzt halt ein paar Meter früher machen  ... aber was soll das??



ich denke mal, dass wir ewig nach dem Sinn /Unsinn fragen werden...
Zumal ja immer eine Möglichkeit bestehen wird, die Schienen zu überqueren.
Vielleicht sollten wir eine Brücke einfordern!!! Oder einen Tunnel....


@all.....
Am Sonntag werden wir, auch wenn einige nicht da sein werden, natürlich ein Ausfahrt mit dem MTB machen.
Treffen ist wie immer am Küstenkanal...  klick 

Wer Lust, Zeit und ein Bike hat kommt einfach vorbei...

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## jNs (12. August 2007)

War doch ne schöne Runde, hat spass gemacht. 
Hoffe ich halte nächstes mal besser durch, wobei war schon besser als erwartet


----------



## greyscale (12. August 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Hallo!
> War heute auf dem Hunteweg unterwegs: Um die umgestürzte Buche hat sich ja schon ein gut fahrbarer Weg entwickelt, aber seit wann ist denn der "Bahnübergang" verrammelt? Da sind jetzt ordentliche Pfosten mit Stacheldraht auf beiden Seiten neben der Brücke gesetzt!
> Die Bahnüberquerung muss man jetzt halt ein paar Meter früher machen... aber was soll das??
> Gruß Matthias




Wer hat denn 'nen Bolzenschneider? Muss kein großer sein...

Sowas wird sich dort nicht halten.

Die offiziellen Bahnübergänge in dem Bereich sind doch auch eher provisorisch und der für uns Radler witchtige soll dann als neues Sicherheits-Feigenblatt herhalten?

Das ist doch sogar Teil des touristisch vermarkteten Hunteweges und der Hatter Wanderwege, oder? 

Alternative wäre für die Gemeinde eine Unterführung unter der Eisenbahnbrücke, geschätzte Kosten: 200.000,- . Und jede Wette, der Zaun hält nicht .

Hat es da eigentlich schonmal einen Unfall gegeben?

g.


----------



## agent00pommes (13. August 2007)

mal schauen ob ich bei dunkelheit mit taschenlampe und bolzenschneider die Stelle wiederfinde


----------



## Fraegle (13. August 2007)

Hallo!
Bei der Tour gestern habe ich an dem wilden Bahnübergang keinen Zaun gesehen. Da muss wohl jemand schneller gewesen sein. Eine Ünterführung gibt es doch dort schon. Es muss nur noch ein Floß plaziert werden. Fährmann hol über. 

Schönerdings ist der Baum, der über die Brücke gefallen war, kurz vor (bzw hinter, je nach dem von wo man kommt) der Grillhütte beseitigt. 

Ach ja, dem Tiemo gute Besserung!

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (13. August 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Da sind jetzt ordentliche Pfosten mit Stacheldraht auf beiden Seiten neben der Brücke gesetzt!


Holla, dass war dann jetzt wohl schon der zweite Versuch ...  



Fraegle schrieb:


> Schönerdings ist der Baum, der über die Brücke gefallen war, kurz vor (bzw hinter, je nach dem von wo man kommt) der Grillhütte beseitigt.



Na, dann lass uns mal schnell wieder auf's Bike und ...  

Timo! Besserung?  Was is' passiert?  Zumal, so kurz vor den Cyclassics ...


----------



## KSB/OL (14. August 2007)

Termin: klick!!!  - mit Mutti, dem Oldenbürger und ... 
Wetter:klick!?!


----------



## Mutti (14. August 2007)

Zur perfekten Verwirrung hier schnell - noch vor dem morgigen Mittwochstreff - und aus gegebenen AnlÃ¤ssen auch an dieser Stelle eine / die Zusammenstellung der anstehenden (bis einschl. Oktober) regionalen bis semi-regionalen bzw. "klÃ¼ngeltechnischen" offiziellen Bike-Event-Termine: *uff*   

Sa, 18.08. - So, 19.08., 3. Bad Salzdetfurther MTB-Wochenende - Deutsche Hobby-Cross-Country-Meisterschaft / MTB-Bundesligafinale (XC), Bad Salzdetfurth: klick!
So, 19.08., Cyclassics (RR), Hamburg: klick!
------------------------------------
Sa, 25.08., Schierker MTB-Event / (Ex-) âEndurothonâ (MA), Schierke / Harz: klick!
Sa, 25.08., 4-, 8-, 12-Stunden-Rennen (XC), Buchholz / Nordheide: klick! _(Ja, das auf dem Bild unten hinten bin tatsÃ¤chlich ich!  )_
------------------------------------
Sa, 01.09., Pyrmonter MTB-Marathon (MA), Bad Pyrmont: klick!
So, 02.09., Teuto-Tour (CTF), Bad Iburg: klick!
------------------------------------
Sa, 08.09., Borkum-Beach-Race (XC), Borkum: klick! 
Sa, 08.09., Hochsolling-Tour 5/07 (GT), Silberborn / Solling: klick!
Sa, 08.09., 24-h-MTB-Rennen (XC), Assen (Drenthe/NL): klick!
So, 09.09., 5. Lauf MD-Cup 07 (XC), Neustadt / Ostharz: klick!
So, 09.09., NRW-Cup (XC), Wickede / Ruhr: klick!
------------------------------------
Sa, 15.09., MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaften Weser-Ems (XC), Bramsche: klick!
So, 16.09., 9. SchÃ¶ninger MTB-Cup / Landesmeisterschaft Nds. (XC), SchÃ¶ningen / Elm: klick!
------------------------------------
Sa, 22.09., Cyclefactory-Crossduathlon (DA), Hamburg-EiÃendorf: klick!
Sa, 22.09. - So, 23.09., NRW-Cup (XC), Schmallenberg-Grafschaft: klick!
So, 23.09., 13. Engteraner Wadenkneifer (CTF), Engter: klick!
So, 23.09., MTB-Marathon der IGAS Wendland (MA), Hitzacker - Meudelfitz: klick!
------------------------------------
So, 29.09., 9. Feneberg MTB-Marathon (MA), Oberstdorf: klick!
------------------------------------
Sa, 06.10., Hochsolling-Tour 6/07 (GT), Silberborn / Solling: klick!
So, 07.10., 1. Lauf WE-Cup 07 (XC), Engter: klick!
So, 07.10., 1. Harenberg-Deister CTF (CTF), Seelze: klick!
------------------------------------
Sa, 13.10., Mulder ATB(MTB)-Tourtocht (CTF), Bellingwolde - Bellingwedde (Groningen/NL): klick!
------------------------------------
So, 21.10., 15. Harz-MTBO (MBO), Harzvorland / Unterharz: klick!
So, 21.10., Heuvelen-Tocht (CTF), Losser (Overijssel/NL - bei Bentheim, Gronau): klick!
-----------------------------------
So, 28.10., 2. Lauf WE-Cup 07 (XC), Sandkrug: klick!

So, alles weitere spÃ¤ter ... viel SpaÃ ... und dies hier natÃ¼rlich ohne GewÃ¤hr - eventuelle Fehler mÃ¶ge man / frau mir verzeihen ... und auf alle FÃ¤lle kurz mitteilen!


----------



## Suse (14. August 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> ...
> ------------------------------------
> Sa, 15.09., MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaften Weser-Ems (XC), Bramsche: klick!
> So, 16.09., 9. Schöninger MTB-Cup / Landesmeisterschaft Nds. (XC), Schöningen / Elm: klick!
> ...



Da kann ich doch auch mal etwas zu sagen...

In Schöningen finden nämlich die Bezirksmeisterschaften Braunschweig und nicht die Landesmeisterschaften statt. Die waren schon Pfingsten in Buchholz...

Nur mal so nebenbei.

Bin auch schon wieder weg ;-)

Die Suse


----------



## Mutti (14. August 2007)

Suse schrieb:


> In Schöningen finden nämlich die Bezirksmeisterschaften Braunschweig und nicht die Landesmeisterschaften statt. Die waren schon Pfingsten in Buchholz...



Danke für den Hinweis.  Klar, das is' 'n Fehler.  Passiert in der Eile.  (@all: Bitte ändern!  ) Wäre wohl auch etwas sonderbar, Bezirksmeisterschaften Weser-Ems und Landesmeisterschaften Nds. an einem WE ...   



Suse schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei.


Jaaaaaaa, wir wissen warum ...     



Suse schrieb:


> Bin auch schon wieder weg ;-)



Apropos "weg", wie war's eigentlich am Garda?  

Bis morgen?!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. August 2007)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> Termin: klick!!!  - mit Mutti, dem Oldenbürger und ...
> Wetter:klick!?!



Moinsen....

sooooooo, schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus....
Eigentlich sieht es sehr gut aus mit dem Wetter heute Abend!!!  
Wetterradar Europa und hier Wetter Niedersachsen

Also Bikerinnen und Biker, rauf aufs Rad und um 18.00 Uhr Treffen bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße....

Bis denne, Oldenbürger


----------



## Madass-Tim (15. August 2007)

wo fahrt ihr denn lang?und wie viele kilometer?ich komme aus edewecht und bin 15 jahre alt und vllt kann ich ja mal demnächst ne mittwochtour mitmachen=)


----------



## Tigerelse (15. August 2007)

Hallo, ihr alle,

heute abend kann ich leider wieder nicht, aber am Wochenende bin ich hoffentlich wieder fit für Hamburg....
 Und so einen Muskelkater hatte ich ja selten in den Oberarmen nach den Bunny-Hopp Versuchen am letzten Samstag....
Die Race-Termine sind auch interessant, na mal sehen....

Bis demnächst, Katrin


----------



## Fraegle (15. August 2007)

Ich werde heute Abend wohl auch nicht dabei sein. Ich habe heute Morgen das Rad nicht eingepackt, da das Wetter so ******* aussah. 

Ausserdem würde heute meine "Mittwochszickigkeit" vermutlich schlimmer ausfallen als üblich, da ich vorher nicht 2 sondern 2:30h in Meetings sitzen muss. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende. Buschtrommeln haben was von einer Bremer-Schweiz Tour verlauten lassen?


----------



## Fraegle (15. August 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> da das Wetter so ******* aussah.



ROFL, n profanity bot. 

OK, ein neuer Sport: Wöter suchen, die unverfänglich sind, aber Teile enthalten, die vom profanity bot ausgeblendet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (15. August 2007)

Hä??




Achso.

Obwohl?! Wetter? Ich schau mal Richtung "Gegenwind". Da sind graue Wolken. Die müssen nicht abregnen, oder?


----------



## Mutti (15. August 2007)

Hö, dass der (Anti-)Profanity-Bot ... _echt?!_   ... Luthers "Brains" noch nicht rausge-x-t hat ...    



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wetter? Ich schau mal Richtung "Gegenwind". Da sind graue Wolken. Die müssen nicht abregnen, oder?



Ngngng, sieht aber irgendwie ganz danach aus: klick!   

Egal, bis gleich ...   ... und überhaupt, später mehr!


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. August 2007)

Alta! (...sagte einer der 2  ca. 10-jährigen Buben zum anderen)

Hab ich doch mit regen Regen gerechnet, schnell noch den Rasen gemäht,
regnet das garnicht. Und ich war nicht mit euch Mounty gefahren

F#ck. Heute regnet´s. Na super.

Na dann hoffentlich bis spätestens Sonntag, oder?

@all
Anhand der massigen Info zu div. Veranstaltungen: wird denn wohl in OL und Umgebung gefahren oder wandern alles Richtung "Woauchimmer" aus?


----------



## OldenBiker (17. August 2007)

Moinsen,

habe die Videoclips vom 25.07. zusammengeschnitten (der Dachsberg-Uphill vom letzten Mittwoch ist auch drin) und hochgeladen.

Datei ist leider etwas groß (ca. 85 MB) und leider mit Ton.

Viel Spass mit den 5:36 min. Mittwochstour vom 25.07.07


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. August 2007)

Moinsen,

Mittwoch Abend war es mal wieder sehr nett. Klassisch aber cool!  
Und fast trocken! Bis auf das Weizenbier im Schwan!  

@Oldenbiker: Danke für das Video!

@all: Verabschiede mich für das Wochenende Richtung Hamburg, 
um dort auf "glatten" Reifen zu fahren. Bin also Sonntag nicht da! 

Wünsche allen ein angenehmes WE und allzeit Gute Fahrt! 

Biba, Oldenbürger


----------



## harrypotter (17. August 2007)

Moin!


Oldenbürger schrieb:


> @all: Verabschiede mich für das Wochenende Richtung Hamburg,
> um dort auf "glatten" Reifen zu fahren. Bin also Sonntag nicht da!



...richtig müsste es heißen: bin Sonntag in Hamburg auf glatten Reifen unterwegs    

Viel Spaß! Große Runde? Kannste mir dann mal 'n bissl Windschatten geben? 

Ciao Arne


----------



## Loni (17. August 2007)

alle OLer verlassen OL, wenn ich komm 



bis So!!!!


----------



## Fraegle (17. August 2007)

harrypotter schrieb:


> ...richtig müsste es heißen: bin Sonntag in Hamburg auf glatten Reifen unterwegs



Die Trinkung des Schnapses erfolgt seitens des Bergmanns.
(Norbert Blüm)

um also die Verbenschwäche der Aussage zu korrigieren müsste es eigentlich heißen:

Ich fahre am Sonntag auf glatten Reifen in Hamburg
oder
Ich fahre am Sonntag in Hamburg auf glatten Reifen
je nachdem, welche Adverbialbestimmung wichtiger ist. 

Alternativ könnte man auch, um nicht alle Adverbialbestimmungen auf einem Haufen zu haben und um das Fehlen am Sonntag noch mehr zu betonen, schreiben:
Am Sonntag fahre ich in Hamburg auf glatten Reifen.

 Aber in diesem Forum wird ja nicht verbessert.


----------



## bexxx (17. August 2007)

Hi Fraegle,



Fraegle schrieb:


> um also die Verbenschwäche der Aussage zu korrigieren müsste es eigentlich heißen:
> [...]



Das von einem der Brom mit "h" schreibt       SCNR ...

Lieben Gruss nach OL,
bexxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (17. August 2007)

bexxx schrieb:


> Das von einem der Brom mit "h" schreibt



Ich habe Physik studiert, nicht Chemie und auch nicht Germanistik. (^.^)


----------



## bexxx (17. August 2007)

Hi,



Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich habe Physik studiert, nicht Chemie und auch nicht Germanistik. (^.^)



Mmh. Dafuer war Dein Eintrag aber ziemlich Haraldesque. 

bexxx


----------



## Mutti (17. August 2007)

Hehehe, Ihr beide mögt Euch wirklich gern, oder!?!    

@bexxx: GEH BIKEN, NICHT LAUFEN!    

@all: Auch wenn wir auf unsere "Cyclassicer" am WE verzichten müssen: wir planen für Sonntag eine lange, abwechslungsreiche und möglichst "technische" MTB-Trainingsrunde ab OL (insbesondere weil's die letzte lange Ausfahrt vor Schierke wird - siehe oben! ) Wir denken dabei an die etwas knackigeren Geestrandrouten - daher auch die Buschtrommelei bezüglich "HBer CH".  Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen - also alternativ - mal (wieder) über das Wittemoor die "Abruchkanten" zwischen Hude und Delmenhorst, die Ecken und Senken um Ganderkesee sowie den Hasbruch unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Ergibt - glaub ich  - auch eine schöne, weite Tour.  Einige Leute haben ja bereits reges Interesse bekundet ...  ... Details sollten folglich folgen.


----------



## schappi (17. August 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> alle OLer verlassen OL, wenn ich komm
> 
> 
> 
> bis So!!!!



Loni,
dann bleib doch im Deister und fahr mit uns den Kreisel
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Fraegle (17. August 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Hehehe, Ihr beide mögt Euch wirklich gern, oder


Der Bexxx der darf das. /Der/ weiß, wo bei mir die Grenze ist ^^



Mutti schrieb:


> Ergibt - glaub ich - auch eine schöne, weite Tour. Einige Leute haben ja bereits reges Interesse bekundet. Details sollten folglich folgen.



Sag' mir einfach wann ich wo sein soll. 
Ich kann aber nicht so ganz früh. Meine Eltern sind im Urlaub und daher muss ich meinen Opa bekochen. Ich schätze, dass ich es hinbekommen kann, gegen 11:30 oder so an einem der bekannten Treffpunkte (BH, Buhl, Schleuse) zu sein. Was 'n Glück, dass er die Mikrowelle bedienen kann ^^


----------



## Mutti (17. August 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Der Bexxx der darf das. /Der/ weiß, wo bei mir die Grenze ist ^^


Hö, ich glaub, ich habe Dich schon mal an Deiner "Grenze" erlebt ..   ...  ... ähhhh, sorry!   



Fraegle schrieb:


> Sag' mir einfach wann ich wo sein soll.



Wo Du / Ihr wann sein sollt?  Heeeey, kein Problem ...   ... wir haben uns vorhin (mit Blick auf die Möglichkeiten und Pläne der "Bremer Fraktion") auf ein Treffen um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse geeinigt, also räumlich und zeitlich für den klassischen WE-Termin ... weil, besser is'.  

In diesem Sinne, bis Sonntag auf 'nen zünftigen "_Megamiler_"!  ... 

[email protected]: Hast' Deinen neuen V-Komponenten schon (dran)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (17. August 2007)

Sodele ich hab mal ein wenig gebastelt:  

*Holt die Chipstüte raus und macht es euch bequem*  


*  Breaking the LAW  *​ 


Ich hoffe die Leihgabe des Bildmaterials geht in Ordnung... 

Das Video gibts auch noch bei Youtube, allerdings in  mieserer Qualität


----------



## Mutti (18. August 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> *  Breaking the LAW  *​



_*Muahahahaha!    *_

... und *das* zur guten Nacht!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (18. August 2007)

na lust auf ne runde mitm laserschwert?


----------



## Mutti (18. August 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> na lust auf ne runde mitm laserschwert?



Uhhhhh, voooooorsicht, das kann sowas von in die Hose gehen: klick!  

Außerdem kenn ich den Generalsen!  

Hähähä ...

P.S.: Is das jetz' nich'n bisserl _off-topic_!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (18. August 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> P.S.: Is das jetz' nich'n bisserl _off-topic_!



Hast recht, ich spamme  schon den ganzen Tag hier rum!    

Zum Video: Die *Achterbahn* ist leider auf dem Index gelandet


----------



## Mutti (18. August 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Die *Achterbahn* ist leider auf dem Index gelandet.



Das' doch nie und nimmer die "Achterbahn"!    Das is' eindeutig eine von unseren alten Steinkohlebergbauabraumhalden bei Aix-la-Chapelle. Die sind wir früher häufiger runter (hier: 1, 2, 3, 4).   O.k., vielleicht nicht ganz so überaus zügig ...  ... und gebrochen ist bei uns auch nix ... uhhhh, nicht schön im vid ... waia!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (18. August 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Das is' eindeutig eine von unseren alten Steinkohlebergbauabraumhalden bei Aix-la-Chapelle.



Fette Bilder!


----------



## Mutti (18. August 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> *  Breaking the LAW  *​



Fetter Edit!   

... uuuuuund N8!


----------



## OldenBiker (18. August 2007)

Moinsen,

@ schnitzelwirt: kein Problem mit dem Video. Ist sogar besser wie meins. 

Sonntag bin ich mit dabei. Nochmal km schrubben vor Schierke.

Wenn der Verkäufer bei Ebay schnell liefert, fahre ich mit Helmcam. 

Denn mal bis Sonntag.

OldenBiker


----------



## Hermes76 (18. August 2007)

servus, 

mal nen schönen gruß aus Mayrhofen da lass !!!



Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (18. August 2007)

Ihr habt Zeit !??!

Schön, wenn man mal richtige MTB-Movs sehen kann. Da hat sich wirklich jemand Mühe gemacht. Ganz toll. Ehrlich. 
Auf Ingos HelmCam bin ich auch schon gespannt.
Wenns heute abend nicht zu dreist wird, begleite ich euch auch.

LG von Jo


----------



## Picantus Luther (20. August 2007)

Grützi,

Fotos aus Hude sind da.

Servus


----------



## agent00pommes (22. August 2007)

Jau Fette Videos. Endlich kann ich meiner Freundin mal zeigen das wir nicht nur zur eisdiele und zurück fahren  Gut gemacht.


----------



## KSB/OL (22. August 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Fotos aus Hude sind da.



Man dankt.  



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Servus



Ja, genau, nachher ...  ... oder?    

Termin: klick!  
Wetter: klick!


----------



## Picantus Luther (23. August 2007)

Fragen @all:

wie lange halten Scheiben- Bremsbeläge bei unserer Fahrweise (etwa/ca.) ?
Wann geht der Konus im Hinterradlager kaputt bzw. wie lange hält der?

Ich weiß, dafür gibts das TEC-Forum. Aber es bleibt hier ja unter uns.

Danke für jede Info.


----------



## agent00pommes (23. August 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Fragen @all:
> 
> wie lange halten Scheiben- Bremsbeläge bei unserer Fahrweise (etwa/ca.) ?
> Wann geht der Konus im Hinterradlager kaputt bzw. wie lange hält der?
> ...



moin moin,

Also ich fahre nich soviel lange Strecken wie Ihr, aber dafür düse ich damit täglich in der Stadt rum und gehe beim tricksen auch ordentlich in die Eisen. 

Meine Beläge (Shim. XT 2003 von KoolStop) halten schon über ein Jahr und da is noch einiges drauf, ich fahre zudem 200er scheiben falls das von bedeutung ist. Ausserdem Sieht man auf den Belägen ja wie weit die runter sind, falls du die austauschen möchtest. Scheiben Musste ich noch gar nicht wechseln, die sehen noch recht Gut aus. aber die std 160er die ich am anfang hatte sind blau angelaufen, worauf hin mir geraten wurde grössere zu kaufen.

Und Konuslager stellt ich nach sobald ich merke daß einwenig Spiel drin is, oder sobald die anfangen merkwürdige Geräusche zu machen. Meine Nexus Nabe knarzt dann so dreckig. Also Industrielager Naben holen!!! 

War eure Tour gestern noch erfolgreich? Mich hats gestern auf nem kleinen Dirt zerlegt, muss erstmal ein neues Hinterrad haben bevor ich wieder mitfahren kann :-(

MFG & Ride On

pommes


----------



## Fraegle (23. August 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> wie lange halten Scheiben- Bremsbeläge bei unserer Fahrweise (etwa/ca.)



Ich habe jetzt etwa 2Mm (2000 km) gefahren und Tiemo hat bei meinem letzten unplanmäßigen Boxenstop auf dem Huntetrail abgefahrene Bremsbeläge diagnostiziert. 
Beim Kauf hat er mir gesagt, dass die Scheiben nie kapputt gehen, oder zumindest, dass das Verhältnis Belagwechsel/Scheibenwechsel beim Fahrrad größer ist, als beim Auto. 

Allerdings fange ich auch gerade erst an und habe bzgl. Haltbarkeit noch keine so großen Erfahrungen, obwohl:
Stürze machen viele Dinge ziemlich unabhängig von der Kilometerleistung kapputt (-.-)


----------



## OldenBiker (23. August 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

also bei mir halten die Bremsbeläge ca. 8 Wochen, abhängig vom Wetter. Bei Sauwetter geht's auch schon schneller.
Bei Renneinsatz überstehen die Beläge eventuell gerade das Rennen.

'Ne klare Aussage ist aber schwer. Ist wohl auch vom Belagtyp (spezielle Race-Beläge sind zwar bissig, aber auch schnell runter) und Bremsenhersteller sowie Fahrweise abhängig.

Ich wechsle jetzt seit Mitte Juni zum dritten mal die Beläge. Und so oft komme ich auch wieder nicht zum biken  

Gruß
OldennBiker


----------



## agent00pommes (23. August 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> also bei mir halten die Bremsbeläge ca. 8 Wochen, ...



...Materialschinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (23. August 2007)

!!!Die Helm-Kamera ist da!!!

Düse gleich noch eben Richtung Huntebrücke zum testen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## schnitzlwirt (23. August 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> !!!Die Helm-Kamera ist da!!!
> 
> Düse gleich noch eben Richtung Huntebrücke zum testen.
> 
> ...



Sofort hochladen sonst gibts       

Jan


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. August 2007)

Hi an alle ....

Was liegt denn am Wochenende an...???
Würde doch gerne mal wieder mit euch allen biken!!!

Am Samstag habe ich keine Zeit aber zur legendären
Sonntagstour gegen 13.00 Uhr wäre ich wieder wach...   

Wer ist noch dabei?:dann klick mich


----------



## Fraegle (24. August 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Was liegt denn am Wochenende an...???
> Würde doch gerne mal wieder mit euch allen biken!!!



Ein großer Teil fährt zum Marathon in den Harz. Ich kann da nicht mit hin und werde mich warhscheinlich auch um 13:00 an der Schleuse einfinden. Allerdings sicher ist nur der Tod. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Mutti (24. August 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil fährt zum Marathon in den Harz. Ich kann da nicht mit hin und werde mich warhscheinlich auch um 13:00 an der Schleuse einfinden.



Na, vielleicht sind wir am Sonntag ja auch schon wieder vor Ort in OL!   

Schade außerdem, dass Du morgen nicht mit dabei sein kannst.   



Fraegle schrieb:


> Allerdings sicher ist nur der Tod.



Waaaaaa ... wa ... was hast Du vor!?!    

Na egal, auf alle Fälle ... ähhh, "Fälle" ?!?   ... na ja, also bis "die Tage"!  

_[email protected]ürger: Wir soll'n Dich klicken?    _


----------



## Fraegle (24. August 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Waaaaaa ... wa ... was hast Du vor!?!



Ich meinte den Umkehrschluss: Es ist nicht ganz sicher, dass ich am Sonntag mitkomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (24. August 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Umkehrschluss: Es ist nicht ganz sicher, dass ich am Sonntag mitkomme.



Uff, na dann ...    ...


----------



## OldenBiker (24. August 2007)

Moinsen,

@ Schnitzelwirt: Hier hast Du das Video! Bevor ich noch haue kriege  

Kamera war an der Gabel montiert. Bei ca. 37 km/H

Mit dem Helm tüftel ich noch an der richtigen Position.

An alle Marathon-Heizer: bis morgen 

Gruß OldenBiker


----------



## OldenBiker (25. August 2007)

Hallo,

bin wieder vom Marathon zurück. Das Team MTB-Oldenburg (bestehend aus Stefan, Mutti und mir) hat seine Mission sehr erfolgreich absolviert. Die Strecke war einfach nur geil  

Und nochmals Glückwunsch an Loni: *super gemacht*.    

Habe die Videos schon mal durchgesehen. Am Helm leider sehr verwackelt   , aber an der Gabel sind genial geworden (ja, ein paar Stellen sind auch hier verwackelt, bei den geilen Wurzel-Trails aber auch kein Wunder). 
Werde in den nächsten Tagen was zusammenschustern und hochladen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## schnitzlwirt (26. August 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> @ Schnitzelwirt: Hier hast Du das Video! Bevor ich noch haue kriege



Super, danke Dir, sieht ja schon ganz ordentlich aus!  

Viel Spaß allen Mtblern heute, ich bin leider nicht in der Stadt...


----------



## Fraegle (26. August 2007)

die böse vorahnung  hat sich bestätigt. Trotz des tollen wetters kann ich heute nicht mit -.-
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. August 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den TeilnehmerInnen des Marathon im Harz!!!!

Mit großer Freude und Stolz wurden die Leistungen von den Daheimgebliebenen respektvoll anerkannt.   
Die Feierlichkeiten und Huldigungen werden in den nächsten Tagen abklingen.  
Der offizielle Empfang der glorreichen Biker wird am Mittwoch Abend gegen 18.00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bike bei einer gemeinsamen Traingsfahrt veranstaltet. 

Voller Respekt vor den Leistungen wandele ich jetzt für zwei Tage an den Ort des Erfolgs und werde ebenfalls ein paar Höhenmeter machen!!! 

Also....  ich fahre mal in den Harz und schaue nach, ob die Berge noch da sind...  

Euch einen schönen Wochenstart und wir sehen uns am Mittwoch.....
Schönen Gruß an "die Erste" nach Hannover   

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## Loni (27. August 2007)

Ich bedanke mich herzlichst und möchte auch dem Team MTB Oldenburg gratulieren.   
und natürlich: hat mega Spaß gemacht mit Euch und auch einen dicken Gruß an Oldenbikers Begleitung 

Mal gucken, ob ich mich zu Bad P überreden lasse 

bis bald!!!!


----------



## harrypotter (29. August 2007)

Moin moin zusammen,

sagt einmal: fahrt Ihr heute wie üblich um 18:00? Aldiweil mein Bike steht noch beim Timo (und der möchte es sicher gerne wieder loswerden) und dann würde ich mich wohl gerne auf dem Rückweg nach HB ein Bissl an Euch anschließen wollen. 

Grüße aus Bremen, der Arne


----------



## Hermes76 (29. August 2007)

Hallo Arne,

also ich wollte fahren..! Bin vll erst kurz nach 18 Uhr bei Buhl, aber bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als wäre ich dabei.

Gruß

Alex

PS: Das mit ICQ hat immer noch nicht geklappt, oder?!?


----------



## Fraegle (29. August 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> also ich wollte fahren..



Dann sind wir schon zu dritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harrypotter (29. August 2007)

War wieder 'ne super Tour, danke für's Mitnehmen!   
Perfekt war übrigens auch das Hefeweizen-Zug-Timing, bin 2 Minute vor Abfahrt am Hbf gewesen.  Nun darf man gespannt auf Ingos Videos warten.

Auf bald, VG Arne


----------



## Hermes76 (29. August 2007)

Tach..

Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, das mir das heute rein gar nichts gebracht hat!

Klar.. nett war es mal wieder ein paar Leute zu treffen und bisschen zu schnacken. 

Aber die ganze Tour war von Anfang bis Ende ein reines Tempo-gebolze..!

Und ohne jemanden persönlich angreifen zu wollen, aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man die ganze Zeit mit fast 30 über die Waldwege brettert und dann beim ersten technisch "etwas" anspruchsvollerem Anstieg vom Rad steigt und schiebt..! Das hat dann für mich nicht mehr viel mit Mountainbiken zu tun. Tempo-bolzen kann ich dann auch auf der Strasse.. 

Zumal ich den Eindruck hatte das heute mal wieder ein paar Neulinge dabei waren und wenn ich als Neuling gleich in so ein Tempo-gebolze über fast zwei Stunden gerate.. dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, das der ein oder andere die Lust daran verliert.

Was die Berge betrifft.. natürlich kann ich auch nicht alles fahren. Absolut nicht! Aber ich probiere es immer wieder.. bis es vll mal irgendwann klappt.

Vll kann man meine Kritik heute mal als Anhaltspunkt nehmen und bei einer der nächsten Touren einfach sich mal einen "Berg" aussuchen und dort am Berg trainieren..!

Und auch wenn es irgendwie geil ist mit einer Horde von Gleichgesinnten durch die Stadt zu fahren.. im Wald sind 12 Leute eindeutig zu viel..!

Nun denn.. 

Insgesamt war es ok.. ja ich hab mich wieder etwas beruhigt.. aber ich glaube beim nächsten Mal werde ich mich eher ausklinken, wenn es wieder nur ein reines gebolze zu werden scheint..

So denn..

Alex


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. August 2007)

In einer größeren Gruppe ist es sicher nicht einfach mit einer homogenen Geschwindigkeit und mit gleichen Fahrfähigkeiten und -fertigkeiten zu fahren.

Wir haben in der Vergangenheit auch schon die Situation gehabt, dass einige eine längere Runde und einige eher nach Hause gefahren sind.

Unsere Gruppe zeichnet sich aber dadurch aus, dass aufeinander gewartet wird.
Wir haben an jeder Stelle, wo das Feld ein wenig auseinander gerissen war gewartet und auch durchgezählt.
Und es wird dann auch langsamer gemacht, wenn "Kürzer!" gerufen wird.

Okay, die Leckerbissen der Ausfahrt, wie Achterbahn und Huntetrail sind schon flott gefahren worden.  
Aber dann wurde das Feld auch wieder eingesammelt und wir sind zusammen weiter gefahren.
Insgesamt fand ich die Ausfahrt sehr gelungen!


----------



## Fraegle (30. August 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Unsere Gruppe zeichnet sich aber dadurch aus, dass aufeinander gewartet wird.
> Wir haben an jeder Stelle, wo das Feld ein wenig auseinander gerissen war gewartet und auch durchgezählt.



Dass sich unsere Gruppe dadurch auszeichnet, und auch dadurch, dass zurück gefahren wird, wenn das Durchzählen ergeben hat, dass wer fehlt, kann ich indirekt durch Bexxx bestätigen. Der hat berichtet, dass er in Aachen mit einer anderen Gruppe gefahren ist, die ihn in ihm unbekannten Gelände abgehängt hat und /nicht/ nachgesehen hat, wo er abgerissen ist. 

Ich fand es übrigens auch, dass es vorne etwas zu zügig voran ging.

Das mit den Anstiegen ist natürlich sone Sache. Wenn man da nicht in seiner eigenen Geschwindigkeit hochfährt führt das häufig dazu, dass man absteigen muss. Ich musste gestern auch ein- oder zweimal absteigen, an Anstiegen, die ich alleine schon mal gemeistert habe. Im Prinzip ist das eine Folge von fehlendem Abstand. Ein oder zwei Fahrradlängen sind da eigentlich nicht ausreichend. Wenn man allerdings immer 20m Platz lässt, dann zieht sich so ein Feld von 12 Leuten schon mal ganz schön in die Länge. 

Ich kann den Unmut übrigens gut verstehen. Mutti und Bexxx haben mich, als wir in Aachen waren, auch abgehängt und ich hätte die beiden am Sonntag Abend ********* können, aber nachdem ich wieder laufen konnte habe ich gemerkt, dass es immerhin ordentlich trainiert hat. 

In dem Sinne: Nicht unterkriegen lassen! Ride on!
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. August 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Tach..
> 
> Und ohne jemanden persönlich angreifen zu wollen, aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man die ganze Zeit mit fast 30 über die Waldwege brettert und dann beim ersten technisch "etwas" anspruchsvollerem Anstieg vom Rad steigt und schiebt..! Das hat dann für mich nicht mehr viel mit Mountainbiken zu tun. Tempo-bolzen kann ich dann auch auf der Strasse..
> 
> Alex




Lieber Alex, 

danke das du es (fast) auf den Punkt bringst. Ich kann nur deine Aussage untermauern. Wer verbietet dir eigentlich deine demokratische Meinung nieder zu schreiben. Und vor allem: warum nicht an die Person gerichtet, die es betrifft. Ist/sind sie nicht hier im IBC vertreten?

Ich fand die Tour okay, war aber auch konditionsmäßig einigermaßen gut.
Das "Gebolze" war schon hart. Bei 12 Leuten ist es wohl schwierig auf alle Mitfahrer  einzugehen. 

*Kommunikation sollte immer vorher statt finden.*  oder 

Tipp: vielleicht klären die Tourteilnehmer im Vorfeld, welche Neigung sie verfolgen wollen. Vorallem sollte sich keiner verpflichtet führen den "Bolzern" hinterher zu fahren, die sonst eigentlich garnicht dabei sind.
Ich freue mich immer auf Neulinge. Wäre meine liebe Freundin Silke (das 1. mal) dabei gewesen, hätte sie wahrscheinlich auch das Kotzen bekommen.

Trotzdem: lass es raus.

Lieben Gruß @all

@Ingo: ich freue mich auf´s Video.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. August 2007)

als Bonbon stelle ich mal die gestrige Fahrt zum Nachfliegen zur Verfügung....
Die Datei ist mit google earth zu öffnen. 
Das Programm ist kostenlos im Netz herunter zu laden.
Wenn es Probleme gibt, dann bitte melden....



LG, Oldenbürger


----------



## OldenBiker (30. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

@Oldenbürger: Kann die Google Earth Datei ja auch auf meine Website packen, wenn Du erlaubst.

Bilder vom Schierker Marathon sind hochgeladen. Leider sind die besten Fotos etwas verschwommen.

Das erste Video von gestern ist auch hochgeladen. Habe die Achterbahn ausgewählt.

Viel Spass dabei.

Gruss OldenBiker


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. August 2007)

Danke an Ingo, für die Mühe zum Film (ist super geworden) und Lüder, fürs GPSen (wie bekommt man soetwas hin?).
Ich fummel mich zZ durch mein Navi und probiere das ein oder andere GPS-Progi aus. 

Bis Sonntag?


----------



## greyscale (30. August 2007)

Ach wie schön, die Stollenfraktion ist sich tempomäßig auch nicht eins.

Wenn man Rudeln (muttisch für: Gruppenradeln) möchte, geht das nur mit Kompromissen. Den Schnellen ist es eh immer zu langsam und den Langgsameren zu schnell, die Strecken sind zu kurvig, zu gerade, zu flach oder zu steil, zu holperig oder zu glatt. Jeder möchte was anderes.

Das ist so und im gegenseitigen Aufeinanderachten liegt dann die Lösung. Die Rennradfreunde haben sich nach den superschnellen Runden Ende letzten, Anfang diesen Jahres auch wieder bei mäßigeren Schnitten gefangen. 

Es bringt nichts, wenn die Heizer immer den Hebel nach vorne knallen und irgendwann keiner mehr mitkommt. Man möchte gemeinsam in der Gruppe fahren, weil's halt mehr Spaß macht als alleine und da ist es wenig zielführend, jede Runde als Rennen zu fahren.

Im Übrigen: Besser Radfahren lernt man durch Radfahren, da dürfen auch gerne Runden außerhalb des "Trehnings-Planes" dabei sein. Hauptsache, man fährt...

@Oldenbürger: Hast du für diese Google-Strecken einen GPS-Logger benutzt oder das von Hand eingetragen?

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (31. August 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> ...und Lüder, fürs GPSen (wie bekommt man soetwas hin?).
> Ich fummel mich zZ durch mein Navi und probiere das ein oder andere GPS-Progi aus.



Ich will Lüder nicht die Antwort vorweg nehmen, daher antworte ich nur indirekt. 
Ich würde auf dem MB nur ein Garmin Navi mitnehmen, da ich ansonsten zu viel Angst hätte, dass die Technik bei der Belastung den Geist aufgibt. 
Wenn es Dir aber nur um das /aufnehmen/ der Strecke geht und nicht auch um das eigentliche navigierren, dann kannst Du das Navi ja auch in den Rucksack tun, wo es in der Regel deutlich weniger geschüttelt wird und auch trockener und sauberer bleibt. 
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Fraegle (31. August 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Das erste Video von gestern ist auch hochgeladen. Habe die Achterbahn ausgewählt.



Hey, das ist echt n ganzes Stück besser geworden, als das von der Huntebrücke. Die Kamera hätte nur noch ein bisschen höher sein können. Bekommst Du die Kamera am Steuerrohr fest? Dann wird einem auch nicht so schwindelig, wenn Du lenkst. 

Ich hatte mir die Kamera ja auch schon mal angesehen, aber gezögert, da sie doch ein ganzes Stück günstiger ist als andere Fingerkameras (bei denen man dann in der Regel noch eine DV Kamera zusätzlich braucht). Nachdem ich Deine Ergebnisse sehe werde ich mir die aber vermutlich im nächsten Frühjahr auch zulegen. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Picantus Luther (31. August 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das ist so und im gegenseitigen Aufeinanderachten liegt dann die Lösung.
> 
> Es bringt nichts, wenn die Heizer immer den Hebel nach vorne knallen und irgendwann keiner mehr mitkommt. Man möchte gemeinsam in der Gruppe fahren, weil's halt mehr Spaß macht als alleine und da ist es wenig zielführend, jede Runde als Rennen zu fahren.
> g.



Und?
Sag ich doch!


----------



## Picantus Luther (31. August 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir aber nur um das /aufnehmen/ der Strecke geht und nicht auch um das eigentliche navigierren, dann kannst Du das Navi ja auch in den Rucksack tun, wo es in der Regel deutlich weniger geschüttelt wird und auch trockener und sauberer bleibt.
> MfG
> Fraegle



So ist´s geplant. Da ich schon ein Smartphone mit Nüvi-Softw. habe und der GPS-Empfänger extra ist, kann man mit geeigneter Zusatzsoftw. (zB. glopus) Wegpunkte aufnehmen. Ich suche ja noch nach geeigneten Erfahrungen.
Agentpommes hat schon mal unterstützt. Danke Dir dafür noch 1x.

Nur tue ich mich wahrscheinlich schwer (?), wenn´s um weiteres Handling mit anderen Progis o.ä. geht.

 @all: gibt es weitere Erfahrungswerte zur GPSen?
Ich freue mich auf regen austausch.

LG von Jo


----------



## Fraegle (31. August 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Nur tue ich mich wahrscheinlich schwer (?), wenn´s um weiteres Handling mit anderen Progis o.ä. geht.



schreit fast nach nem eigenen Thread, oder gar nach nem Wiki. (^.^)


----------



## greyscale (31. August 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> [...]
> @all: gibt es weitere Erfahrungswerte zur GPSen?
> Ich freue mich auf regen austausch.



Stimmt, wir haben ja gerade Regen-Austausch, der ist jetzt nicht mehr warm, sondern kalt .

Zu GPS: Ich habe einen Etrex Legend - auf freier Strecke problemlos, im Wald geht so: Der Empfang lässt dann doch etwas nach und die 50 Wegpunkte je Route sind hier entschieden zu wenig - ein Firmware-Update soll da jetzt auf 150 Wegpunkte pro Route führen.

Der Legend (und wohl auch der größere Vista) arbeiten sehr schön, aber nicht ganz unkompliziert, mit der Top50 zusammen.

Der Stromverbrauch liegt jenseits von gut und böse: 8 h mit Alkali-Mignons, 2 1/2 mit Akkus.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (31. August 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> schreit fast nach nem eigenen Thread, oder gar nach nem Wiki. (^.^)



Jau. Ist wohl so. Warum jedoch ins Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute so nahe liegen kann? 

Mit GPS befasse ich mich schon länger. "Lörning bei duing" hat nur bedingt funktioniert. Stell Dir 1x vor, hier gibt es einen, der sich mit dem Thema schon länger befasst, ich weiß es bisher nur nicht.
Agentpommes hatte auch wohl eher zufällig von meinem Vorhaben gehört. Und?
Siehe da. Hilfe bekommen, angenommen, umgesetzt: "it works".

Dennoch danke für Deine Info. 

Ich wünsche uns für Sonntag einen regenfreien Nachmittag.


----------



## Picantus Luther (31. August 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Zu GPS: Ich habe einen Etrex Legend - auf freier Strecke problemlos, im Wald geht so: Der Empfang lässt dann doch etwas nach und die 50 Wegpunkte je Route sind hier entschieden zu wenig - ein Firmware-Update soll da jetzt auf 150 Wegpunkte pro Route führen.
> Der Legend (und wohl auch der größere Vista) arbeiten sehr schön, aber nicht ganz unkompliziert, mit der Top50 zusammen.
> Der Stromverbrauch liegt jenseits von gut und böse: 8 h mit Alkali-Mignons, 2 1/2 mit Akkus.
> g.



Jetzt nehme ich mein T-Mobile MDA C 2 und meine Holux GPS Maus, verbinde beide per bluetooth und versuche mit 1-3 Progis Wegpunkte aufzunehmen, die dann in eine kalibrierte Google Earth Karte übertragen werden können.

Soviel zur Theorie. Praxis: ich würd´s gerne mit anderen zusammen ausprobieren, um das lästige Hin- und Herge-schreibe und -maile zu umgehen.
Beim  oder so.
Bin eben eher der Verbalkommunikator.


----------



## greyscale (31. August 2007)

Hm,

interessant, es gibt also verschiedene GPS-Lösungen in der Gruppe (ich zähle mich mal zum erweiterten Kreis dazu). 

Eigentlich müsste man mal einen Shoot-Out ansetzen: Alle nehmen ihre individuelle GPS-Lösung mal mit und wir vergleichen hinterher die Ergebnisse auf der Top50 (genaueres Kartenmaterial ist mir nicht bekannt).

Also: Wer und wann mit was ?

g.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (1. September 2007)

Fährt morgen wer? 

Oder seid ihr zu sehr mit euren Navis beschäftigt  oder gar in Bad Pyrmont(gewesen) und erschöpft???   

Gruß Jan


----------



## Mutti (1. September 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Fährt morgen wer?


Na, um 09:00 Uhr is' erstmal "(Offroad-) Radmarathon" in und um Wardenburg ...  
... dann zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr geht's ja in Bad Iburg auf die Teutotour 2007 ...  

... na, und um 13:00 Uhr ist natürlich Zeit für den üblichen MTB-Treff an der Schleuse in OL!  

Nur, so wie's gerade ausssieht, werde ich an keinem dieser Termine teilhaben können _(Gilt außerdem auch für den Oldenbürger!)_.   

Hmmm, obwohl ...   ... jemand Laune auf Teuto?!? 



schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Oder seid ihr (...) gar in Bad Pyrmont(gewesen) und erschöpft???



Gewesen, ja ... nur nich' heute!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> ... nur, so wie's gerade ausssieht, werde ich an keinem dieser Termine teilhaben können _(Gilt außerdem auch für den Oldenbürger!)_.



stimmt....

Ich darf am Sonntag Kuchen essen und Kaffee trinken!  

Viel Spaß den anderen.....


----------



## Picantus Luther (2. September 2007)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch auf von mir. Ich wünsche den G.-Kind viel Gesundheit,Erfolg und immer 1 Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Iß nen Kuchen für mich mit.


FAhrt nicht am Hunte Ruderheim vorbei. !"MENSCHENAUFLAUF!" wegen Bootrennen.
Ich will nicht von einem BLITZ bergradfahrender junger Frauen und Männer überrollt werden.

Viel Spaß beim Querfeldeinfahren.


----------



## Mutti (2. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch auf von mir. Ich wünsche den G.-Kind viel Gesundheit,Erfolg und immer 1 Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel. Iß nen Kuchen für mich mit.


Der Oldenbürger is' doch nur eingeladen ...    



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> FAhrt nicht am Hunte Ruderheim vorbei. !"MENSCHENAUFLAUF!" wegen Bootrennen.



Ja, da dürfte einiges los sein ... beim Drachenbootrennen!   



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ich will nicht von einem BLITZ bergradfahrender junger Frauen und Männer überrollt werden.



Hey, Du machst auch mit!?!     Na, dann müssen wir wohl ...   



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Querfeldeinfahren.



Jau, danke. Hätte jetzt - nach plötzlicher Planumstellung   - wohl sogar etwas Zeit ab 13:00 Uhr ... 
... allerdings, was macht das Wetter???  

Hmmm, na, we'll see ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. September 2007)

Hallo!
Mein Kleiner sorgte heute für einen frühen Start in den Tag. Wollte eigentlich zum RR-Treff, aber ich habe kurz entschlossen das MTB ins Auto gesteckt und bin nach Bad Iburg gefahren.
Schöne professionell organisierte Veranstaltung! Leider ein wenig kurz - Man hätte natürlich eine der 20 km Schleifen noch mal fahren können ...
War etwas glitschig im Wald aber insgesamt sehr gut zu fahren. Habe mich zwei schöne Stunden lang ausgetobt 
Gruß Z.


----------



## Picantus Luther (3. September 2007)

Hallo Doc,
meine Kurve sieht ähnlich aus. Zwischen den peaks sind allerdings längere Täler (Rudern).

Wären die Kursverläufe meiner Investmentfonds so verlaufen, wäre ich wohl schon Millionär.

HUT ab. Sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Botanicman2000 (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen
ich bin nur zufällig hierher gefunden.

Zu mir  ich bin zwar schon  oder erst 37 Jahre alt und fahre  Hauptsächlich Mountainbike.

Meist fahre ich im Harz bei nem Kumpel.
Leider ist es hier ja eher flach.
Aber wie ich sehe habt ihr hier auch sehr schöne Touren entdeckt.

ich würde euch gerne mal begleiten und wenn ich darf öfter mal aufkreuzen.

Die frage ist wie fahrt ihr seid ihr eher schnelelre Fahrer wie ist denn eure KM Leistung so pro Tour?

Haha sehe zwar net so sportlich aus dank meines Waschbärbauches ) aber das täuscht.

Im harz fahren wir immer so um die 100km Touren.

Leider  muss ich mir nen neues Bike zulegen.
Ich wurde vor kurzem von ner Autofahrerin gerammt.
Nun warte ich auf die Kohle vonne versicherung.

Mein erstes Bike war ein Giant Warp DS 2000

mein letztes nen Scott FX 2 GZERO

wobei mir das Giant besser zusagte von der Rahmengeometrie.

Mit wievielen fahrt ihr denn immer?


So jetzt ist erstmal schluss 

Bis denne Uwe


----------



## schnitzlwirt (4. September 2007)

Hi Uwe, 

Alex hat unsere MTB-Aktivitäten in diesem Beitrag

Click

schon sehr treffend zusammengefasst! 

Das Durchschnittsalter beträgt so um die 35, also quasi scheintot, wenn du mich fragst...   

Die Zahl der Mitfahrer schwankt je nach Wetterlage, in der Regel so 6-12 Biker.

Jan


----------



## Botanicman2000 (4. September 2007)

Hi jan

jo danke für die Info

sobald mein  altes neues Bike wieder Startklar ist werde ich mich   mal anschliessen.


Mal was technisches

mein Bike hat seitlich vom Auto was abbekommen.

wie vertraueneserweckend ist denn die gabel noch?
Ist ne Marzocchi Bober Z1



Gruss uwe


----------



## vattim (4. September 2007)

Hallo, 

auch ich wollte nochmal - wenn auch etwas spät - einen kleinen Kommentar zum "Tempo bolzen" am 29.08. abgeben. Ich habe so rausgehört, dass speziell die "Neulinge" angesprochen sind. Ich persönlich bin jetzt noch nicht so oft mitgefahren, aber wenn ich als Neuling bezeichnet werden soll, o.k. Ich fühle mich angesprochen, da ich, nachdem wir den Huntetrail hinter uns hatten, auch Gas gegeben habe. Ich bin jedoch der Ansicht, dass wenn man an der nächsten Einmündung wartet, doch alles im Lot sein sollte. Sicher kann man Tempo auch auf der Straße bolzen (habe ich auch ein paare Jahre mit Rennrad im Radsportverein Urania Delmenhorst gemacht). Aber ich denke, dass ein bisschen Speed auch beim Biken dazugehört. Denn auf dem MTB ist Tempobolzen viel anspruchsvoller, trainingsintensiver und einfach viel g.....!!!

Durch family, Haus und Hof pp. und Schichtdienst bin ich leider gezwungen auch viel alleine zu fahren, wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich dann immer versuche ordentlich Druck zu machen. Bei 12 Leuten ist es einfach schwieriger alleine "Neigungen" unter einen Hut zu bekommen. 

Was die technischen Trails betrifft, speziell die Uphills, denke ich dass es letztes Mal nur an den zu kurzen Abständen zwischen den einzelnen Leuten lag. Ich konnte auch einige Anstiege nicht fahren, weil einfach "Stau" war. Abgesehen davon fand ich das Tempo, dass wir am Huntetrail drauf hatten echt klasse; mir hats Spass gemacht. 

Ich fahre gerne mit Euch und werde auch morgen, 5.9., wieder dabei sein. Wenn ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen sollte, dann hatte ich einen "Unfall mit meinem Rasenmäher (muss morgen dringend in den Garten). 

So, ich hoffe dass ich mich als Neuling nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe und freue mich auf den "nächsten Ritt". 

Grüße aus der Nachtschicht


Tim


----------



## greyscale (4. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> [...]
> Was die technischen Trails betrifft, [...]



Es gibt technische Trails in und um Oldenburg? Okay - Mutti gräbt sie aus! War wohl der Dachsberg, der gerne an den Huntetrail gehängt wird. Das Ding ist witzigerweise mit einem Querfeldein-Renner leichter zu fahren als mit einem Mounty.



vattim schrieb:


> Grüße aus der Nachtschicht



Eventuell bin ich morgen Abend mit Nachtschicht, meinem Kwer-Rad dabei. Die Sommer-Reifen müssen aber erst noch runter.

g.


----------



## vattim (4. September 2007)

O.k., ich habe ja nur die vorangegangenen Beiträge kommentiert. "Technische Trails"... das liegt natürlich auch immer im subjektiven Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Mutti (4. September 2007)

Moin zusammen!



greyscale schrieb:


> Es gibt technische Trails in und um Oldenburg?



Nun ja, vielleicht kein "Grabweg", keine "Tante Ju", kein "Magdeburger" und erst recht kein "Ladies Only" ... aber immerhin, so ganz ohne stehen wir ja nun auch nicht da!  



schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Das Durchschnittsalter betrÃ¤gt so um die 35, also quasi scheintot, wenn du mich fragst...



_*Scheiiiiiintoooooot?!? *_   Aber oooooookeeeee, lass uns das auf'm Bike Ã¼berprÃ¼fen!!!   



vattim schrieb:


> ... ich denke, dass ein bisschen Speed auch beim Biken dazugehÃ¶rt. Denn auf dem MTB ist Tempobolzen viel anspruchsvoller, trainingsintensiver und einfach viel g.....!!!



Ich weiÃ zwar nicht, was am letzten Mittwoch "vorgefallen" ist, aber prinzipiell muss ich Tim natÃ¼rlich beherzt zustimmen. Stichwort: BikeSPORT!  Hey, und Ã¼berhaupt, das hat doch bisher alles ganz famos gefunzt, oder!?!
Warum auf einmal diese Schellte, zumal so unerwartet hier im Fred?!?  _

(Mannomannomann, einmal ist Mutti nich' dabei, und schon gibt's Ãrger!    )_



vattim schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne mit Euch und werde auch morgen, 5.9., wieder dabei sein.



Jau, freu mich auch schon mÃ¤chtig auf die Tour morgen Abend ... :hÃ¼pf: ... insbesondere auf den vorlauten Jungspund mit diesem Ã¼beraus auffÃ¤lligen - und zudem vÃ¶llig deplazierten - Anbauteil an sein' klein' SteppenwÃ¶lfchen!!!   

Vorher mÃ¶chte ich aber unbedingt noch einen "Verwaltungsakt" einschieben ... oder besser gesagt, einen kurzen Hinweis klÃ¼ngeltechnischer Art *@ all*:

Wie viele schon wissen, nimmt die *"Telefonkarte"* fÃ¼r uns Off-Roader nun Formen an. Bisher haben sich schon 17 (!) Bikerinnen und Biker aus Bremen und Oldenburg (auch OLRRFler und RSCler) bei mir gemeldet bzw. mir Ihre Telefonnummer(n) gegeben. Zur Info, wir wollen eine âBike-Cardâ anlegen, auf der hiesige MTBler (und Crosser) mit Name und Telefon verzeichnet sind, damit wir uns auch auf diesem Weg - also auch entsprechend kurzfristig - kontaktieren und bspw. Fahrgemeinschaften und Touren verabreden kÃ¶nnen (Wir Kopieren damit das bewÃ¤hrte System der OLRRFler â¦ btw, danke fÃ¼râs Copyright  â¦ und lÃ¶sen somit hoffentlich auch das âProblemâ der bisher unter uns fehlenden Telefonkette).

Die kleine, handliche Karte wird voraussichtlich von Ingo und mir laminiert, und an all diejenigen ausgegeben, die sich darauf haben eintragen lassen (*an niemanden sonst!!!*). Wir wollen das gute StÃ¼ck natÃ¼rlich gerade jetzt pÃ¼nktlich zum Beginn der Herbst- bzw. Wintersaison fertig bekommen. Erbitte(n) daher dringend die An- bzw. Abgabe fehlender Daten, mÃ¶glichst bis Ende der Woche! _(Vielleicht kÃ¶nnen wir sie dann schon vor bzw. beim âWadenkneiferâ austeilen.)_

Also, Hinweis an alle âNachzÃ¼glerâ: *MELDET EUCH* â entweder per e-Mail, PN oder eben âliveâ morgen beim Mittwochstreff.

Obacht: wer sich nicht explizit meldet, wird nicht berÃ¼cksichtigt (auch dann nicht, wenn er schon lange zu den Protagonisten einer Telefonkette gehÃ¶rt)!!!  

Also, melden â¦ oder alleine auf Tour gehen! 

In diesem Sinne, bis denne ... 

P.S.: 





Botanicman2000 schrieb:


> wie vertraueneserweckend ist denn die gabel noch? Ist ne Marzocchi Bober Z1



Timo fragen!


----------



## OldenBiker (5. September 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

bin heute eventuell auch wieder dabei, wenn ich nicht zu lange arbeiten muss.

Hier noch was wichtiges: Ich lade gerade das Video von Schierke hoch. dauert zwar noch ein bisschen, kann aber ab der Mittagszeit gesaugt werden.

Das Video ist etwa 32 min lang und hat ca. 184 MB Größe. Originalton oder Nachvertonung gib's nicht (wäre sonst zu große Dazei geworden).
Schon mal viel Spass dabei.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Picantus Luther (5. September 2007)

Grüzi zammen,

wie wird denn wohl das Wetter heute abend?
Ich taue den klassischen Web-Vorhersagen ja nicht so recht.
Hat da jemand ne treffliche Bauernregel oder merkt etwas im "Ur**" (diesseits der Lenden) ?

Lust und Zeit hab ich heute abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (5. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> _*Scheiiiiiintoooooot?!? *_   Aber oooooookeeeee, lass uns das auf'm Bike überprüfen!!!



Ahh, der "Light"wolf ist auch mal wieder dabei! Hast du dich etwa angesprochen gefühlt?  Leider hab ich keine Zeit zum rudeln. 



Mutti schrieb:


> Ich freu mich (...)  insbesondere auf den vorlauten Jungspund mit diesem überaus auffälligen - und zudem *völlig deplazierten* - Anbauteil an sein' klein' Steppenwölfchen!!!



Voooorsicht lieber Mutti, wir haben noch ne  Rechnung  offen !!!


----------



## Hermes76 (5. September 2007)

Servus..

Ich bin leider nicht dabei... oh.. schon einen Tag zu spät.. 

Bin heftig im Strezz..

Habe mein Bike verkauft..  (ja.. Mutti.. das R.... P... ist W*E*C*H !!)

.. und ich fahre morgen für einen beruflich / privaten Trip nach Schweden.

Komme am 17. wieder und hoffe das ich dann am 19. mal wieder mitfahren kann.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Hermes76 (5. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Hmmm, obwohl ...   ... jemand Laune auf Teuto?!?




jaaaaaaaa......... TEUTO...  TEUTO....   TEUTO....

     

Alex

PS: aber erst wieder am dem 17. September.. !!


----------



## Botanicman2000 (6. September 2007)

Hallo

so eine telefonkarte klingt doch sehr gut.

ne Frage  stosse ja demnächst erst zu euch da mein Bike gerade geschrottet ist.

wie ist das denn mit neuzugängen  wenn man später erst dazukommt wegen der  Bikerliste?


Gruss Uwe


----------



## Mutti (6. September 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Voooorsicht lieber Mutti, wir haben noch ne  Rechnung  offen !!!



Hmmm, sorry, aber mit den Vids hast Du Dein Ziel - sollte es Dein Ziel gewesen sein, zu erreichen, dass ich nicht möchte, dass Du wiederkommst  - nicht erreicht: ich möchte nämlich weiterhin das Du wiederkommst ...  ... obwohl, war gestern eigentlich auch so - also ohne Dich - ganz schön!!!     Übrigens, herausragende schauspielerische Leistungen der ITMler ... und äußerst spannendes K3-Fleisch da auf den Rotatoren!   

In diesem Sinne: "Towarisch - he - he - he - auf das Leben; auf dein Wohl Bruder he - Bruder ho" (aus "Moskau" von  Dschingis-Kahn, 1979)   

So, bald mehr ...  ... und dann gern auch wieder sinnlicher ... ähhh ... meine sinvoller ... also wieder bezgl. MTBing!   

Tschö!
Der "Leidwolf"   

P.S.: Bisher haben sich 26 (!) Bikerinnen und Biker vereins- und klüngelübergreifend für unsere "Telefonkarte" gemeldet. Wie gesagt, wer noch will ...


----------



## greyscale (7. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]
> Die kleine, handliche Karte wird voraussichtlich von Ingo und mir laminiert[...]



Kannst du das vielleicht als kleine Intarsie, eventuell mit Seriennummer, in das Gesamtwerk einfließen lassen?

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (7. September 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Kannst du das vielleicht als kleine Intarsie, eventuell mit Seriennummer, in das Gesamtwerk einfließen lassen?



Meinst, dass das den Wert steigert?!?


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. September 2007)

Pferd wer mit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=77533

Der Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. September 2007)

folgende Nachricht an alle....

*Sa, 15.09.2007 	MTB-Bezirksmeisterschaften des Radsportbezirk 
Weser-Ems in Bramsche abgesagt*  klick


und dafür habe ich jetzt ein Jahr lang trainiert....  

Aber die nächsten Termine stehen ja schon an.... 

Nix für ungut....  

Schönen Sonntag noch...

Oldenbürger


----------



## vattim (10. September 2007)

Moinsen,

mir kam vorhin die spontane Idee, ob wir uns für die "Buhl-Truppe" nicht mal Trikots anfertigen lassen. Ich weiß nicht ob dieser Gedanke in der Vergangenheit (ich fahre ja noch nicht so lange mit euch) schon mal diskutiert wurde, aber die Idee finde ich ganz gut. Ich war so Ende der 90er mit ein paar Leuten aus Bremen - auch immer Treffpunkt Bike-Shop - unterwegs und wir hatten uns auch Trikots anfertigen lassen. Wäre doch mal ne Überlegung wert,....oder?

Wie sieht`s aus mit Mittwoch...Wetterprognose? Ich wollte wohl wieder dabei sein; obwohl ich es immer noch nicht geschafft habe, meine neuen Bremsscheiben (natürlich auch Beläge) zu montieren.Aber ich denke ich kann euch mein Quietschen und Schleifen noch ekin bisschen zumuten...


----------



## Picantus Luther (11. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> mir kam vorhin die spontane Idee, ob wir uns für die "Buhl-Truppe" nicht mal Trikots anfertigen lassen. Ich weiß nicht ob dieser Gedanke in der Vergangenheit (ich fahre ja noch nicht so lange mit euch) schon mal diskutiert wurde, aber die Idee finde ich ganz gut. Ich war so Ende der 90er mit ein paar Leuten aus Bremen - auch immer Treffpunkt Bike-Shop - unterwegs und wir hatten uns auch Trikots anfertigen lassen. Wäre doch mal ne Überlegung wert,....oder?



Hallo vattim,
ich bin nicht generell dagegen, finde aber, das es ausser Buhl auch andere Werbende geben kann (z.b. von der Fa. Muschi, Beseitigung von feuchten Stellen im Haus). 
Des Weiteren: was ist, wenn mein "BUHL-Trikot" vor der geplanten Tour noch in der Waschmaschine ist? 
Soll das Trikot eine Darstellung der Zusammengehörigkeit darstellen?


----------



## Loni (11. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> (z.b. von der Fa. Muschi, Beseitigung von feuchten Stellen im Haus).
> Des Weiteren: was ist, wenn mein "BUHL-Trikot" vor der geplanten Tour noch in der Waschmaschine ist?



dann bestellst du die Fa. Muschi, die ist ja wie du schon erwähnt hast für sowas zuständig.


----------



## Picantus Luther (11. September 2007)

Loni schrieb:


> dann bestellst du die Fa. Muschi, die ist ja wie du schon erwähnt hast für sowas zuständig.



Natürlich nicht. 
Das war nur ´n Denkanstoss. Bei der letzten Tour hat man uns freundlicher Weise "Paul Panzer und die Fa. Muschi?" vorgespielt.

Und? Wen würdest du bewerben?


----------



## vattim (11. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Hallo vattim,
> ich bin nicht generell dagegen, finde aber, das es ausser Buhl auch andere Werbende geben kann (z.b. von der Fa. Muschi, Beseitigung von feuchten Stellen im Haus).
> Des Weiteren: was ist, wenn mein "BUHL-Trikot" vor der geplanten Tour noch in der Waschmaschine ist?
> Soll das Trikot eine Darstellung der Zusammengehörigkeit darstellen?



Why not?  Insbesondere wenn man ggf. mal einen Marathon mit Gleichgesinnten aus der Gruppe fährt, kommt das doch ganz gut. Deinem Post zu entnehmen scheint der Begriff " Zusammengehörigkeit" leicht negativ behaftet. Es bliebe ja auch jedem selbst überlassen, ob überhaupt Interesse an einem Trikot besteht. Es muss ja auch nicht zwingend "Buhl" oder "Feuchtraumbeseitigung Muschi" draufstehen.
Tja, und wenn dein Buhl-Trikot in der Waschmaschine ist...  kannst du wohl nicht fahren


----------



## Loni (11. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Und? Wen würdest du bewerben?



Jeden, der ordentlich zahlt


----------



## Picantus Luther (11. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Deinem Post zu entnehmen scheint der Begriff " Zusammengehörigkeit" leicht negativ behaftet.



Gerade im Gegenteil. Ich fahre gerne zusammen mit anderen und freue mich über eine Zusammengehörigkeit. Gemeinsam macht stark (fit, schnell, Freude...)
Ich gehöre nun mal zusammen mit anderen Radsportlern einer Gruppe an.
Wie schön. 

Zum Trikot: wie wäre es mit einem eigenständigen Name, wie ihn "die Bären haben"? Das finde ich viel besser und autentischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (11. September 2007)

Kommt die Buhl-Truppe dann auch mal in den Deister???
ist nämlich ganz toll hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bexxx (11. September 2007)

Hi,



vattim schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch nicht zwingend "Buhl" oder "Feuchtraumbeseitigung Muschi" draufstehen.
> Tja, und wenn dein Buhl-Trikot in der Waschmaschine ist...  kannst du wohl nicht fahren



hehe. Schreibt Euch doch "Mutti's Liebling" hinten drauf 

bexxx


----------



## Mutti (11. September 2007)

bexxx schrieb:


> Hi, hehe. Schreibt Euch doch "Mutti's Liebling" hinten drauf  bexxx



Auuuuu jaaaaa, und dann mit Herzchen als i-Punkt! Obwohl, gibt's diese famose Auszeichnung neuerdings pauschal?!?       



Loni schrieb:


> Kommt die Buhl-Truppe dann auch mal in den Deister???



"_*Buhl*_-Truppe"???    



Loni schrieb:


> Ist nämlich ganz toll hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wissen wir ... und deshalb kommen wir auch bald vorbei, spätestens zur Deister-CTF!   

Apropos "Darstellung der Zusammengehörigkeit" ... morgen Abend wieder zusammen und gemeinschaftlich in .... ähhhhh ... durch diverse Gehölze brechen?!  

Na dann, bis denne ...  

*Tipp*: Falls bisher nicht geschehen, morgen noch schnell für die "Telefonkarte" melden!!!

Übrigens, findet Ihr auch, dass der "Wadenkneifer" bald geplant und abgesprochen sein will , gerade mit Blick auf die Fahrgemeinschaften? Scheinen ja wieder 'ne Menge Leute aus OL dabei zu sein!    (@greyscale: Wie sieht's bei den Straße-Gelände-Umsteigern aus? Schon was gepostet bzw. vereinbart?  )

Soooo, und bis morgen noch eine kleine, spannende Gute-Nacht-Lektüre: klick! (Holla, es geht u.a. an den Hümmling ... und gleich 2 Tage nach Sandkrug!!!)


----------



## vattim (11. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Auuuuu jaaaaa, und dann mit Herzchen als i-Punkt! Obwohl, gibt's diese famose Auszeichnung neuerdings pauschal?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Dann sollten die Trikots aber auch "rosa" sein....mit extra flauschigem Sitzpolster für "Mutti`s Lieblinge"


----------



## Mutti (11. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Dann sollten die Trikots aber auch "rosa" sein....mit extra flauschigem Sitzpolster für "Mutti`s Lieblinge"



Au ja, flauschiges (piraten-) roooooosaaaaaaaaa ...!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (11. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Soooo, und bis morgen noch eine kleine, spannende Gute-Nacht-Lektüre: klick! (Holla, es geht u.a. an den Hümmling ... und gleich 2 Tage nach Sandkrug!!!)


...lese ich die Ausschreibung eigentlich richtig: Sandkrug Sa*+*So also 2x Hobbyklasse????
Komme sonst auch nicht auf die 12 Rennen. 
Zum Wadenkneifer:
Bin vor Ort, komme aber aus Bielefeld, da ich von dort am Samstag mit nem alten Bekannten etwas auf den Hermann will.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Picantus Luther (11. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Au ja, flauschiges (piraten-) roooooosaaaaaaaaa ...!



Wenn ich mir die di-(per-)versen Mitteilungungen durchlese, frage ich mich, wann ich auch 1x in den Genuß eurer wunderbaren Drogen komme.
Bin ich zu alt, zu jung, zu vernünftig oder was?
Wann darf ich denn nun endlich auch mal probieren?
Ich freue mich auf Mi. bei Ti.Sch. im Bu.Bi.
Servus von Jo


----------



## greyscale (11. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]@greyscale: Wie sieht's bei den Straße-Gelände-Umsteigern aus? Schon was gepostet bzw. vereinbart?  )
> [...]



Es läuft an, aber vorher liegt ja noch mit Lauenauein  letzter großer Straßen-Termin an. Für viele nach der Sche!ß-Saison nochmal ein Motivationsgrund.

Der Wadenkneifer wird von den "Bivalenten" aber schon diskutiert...

Edit meint: WE-Cup ist ja wenig (Auto-) Fahrerei dies Mal- ich freu' mich drauf!

g.


----------



## Mutti (12. September 2007)

Stichwort "Getreidefeld": Sooooooo, sah das (mal) aus: klick! Mein ja nur ...    ... ähhhh, ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jNs (13. September 2007)

Sieht einladender aus als gestern


----------



## OldenBiker (14. September 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

Video von Mittwoch ist fertig.
Runterladen hier, anschauen hier.

Mit O-Ton und O-Wacklern.

Viel Spass damit.
OldenBiker


----------



## jNs (15. September 2007)

moin,

wie siehts Morgen aus sind mal wieder nen paar mehr Leute anwesend?
Wetter soll ja erstmal so bleiben. klick

bis morgen dann


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. September 2007)

Servus,

leider konnte ich heute (16.09.2007) nicht mitfahren, bedanke mich jedoch für die Unterstützung meiner Freundin Silke (NewComer) durch Jörg M. usw.

Sie ist das erste Mal mitgefahren und es hat ihr sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Vielleicht ist sie auch Mi. dabei.

Der Jo


----------



## vattim (18. September 2007)

Moinsen, 

ich werde am kommenden Mittwoch (19.9.) nicht dabei sein, da ich Nachtdienst habe  . Und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht stellen wir nächste Woche auf "Winterzeit" um.  Wie sieht`s dann eigentlich aus mit dem "Mittwochstreff? Viel fahren kann man dann ja eh nicht mit mehr (Dunkelheit etc.).

Grüße


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. September 2007)

hi,  

dauert noch ein wenig mit der Zeitumstellung. Info zur Zeitumstellung

Wir können ja dann einen ordentlichen Nightride veranstalten! Leckerli  
Irgendwie müssen wir doch fit durch den Winter kommen!!! 
Und gegen Dunkelheit kann einem ja ein Licht den Weg leuchten. Und gegen die Kälte kann man sich anziehen.
Oder wir machen während der kalten und ungemütlichen Jahreszeit (wenn das Biken unmöglich sein sollte) einfach einen Biker-Stammtisch auf. Mit  und  und ganz viel  

Aber eine Ausfahrt mit dem Bike ist mir auf jeden Fall wichtiger  und ziehe ich jedem Stammtisch vor!!!  


Wie sieht es denn Morgen Abend (Mittwoch) aus? 
Die Wettervorhersage ist noch nicht ganz eindeutig. 
Ich würde gerne ein wenig radeln, wenn meine kleine Erkältung wieder weg ist. 

Gruß an alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (18. September 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Wie sieht`s dann eigentlich aus mit dem "Mittwochstreff?



Der Treff soll unbedingt - auch gegenüber anderslautenden Infos - "ganz normal" weiterlaufen: jeden Mittwoch, 18:00 Uhr vor Buhl-Bikes in der Lambertistraße.   



vattim schrieb:


> Viel fahren kann man dann ja eh nicht mit mehr (Dunkelheit etc.).



Warum???  Funzeln dran, und ab dafür ... und überhaupt: klick!    _(Habe gehört, es wird schon kräftig an diversen "optimierten" Leuchtkörpern gebastelt!   )_



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen wir doch fit durch den Winter kommen!!!



Ich sag nur *"Winterpokal"**!!!*    



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Oder wir machen während der kalten und ungemütlichen Jahreszeit einfach einen Biker-Stammtisch auf.
> Mit  und  und ganz viel



Seeeeehr gerne, nur eben nich' Mittwochs!!!   

Bis denne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (18. September 2007)

Und?
Wo wird unser Stammlokal sein?

Wallis Bierstuben, Giselas Plauderstübchen, Funzel, Zwitscher Stübchen, Kellys Billard-Salon o.ä. ? 

Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wenn die Biker da am Stammtisch- Tisch sitzen und sich über rasierte Beine und Feinstaubbelastung durch Bremsbelagabrieb unterhalten.

Bis zum hoffentlich Schön-Wetter-Biken am Mittwoch.

Der Jo


----------



## schnitzlwirt (18. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Habe gehört, es wird schon kräftig an diversen "optimierten" Leuchtkörpern gebastelt!



Ich warte noch aufs Material und bestaune bis dahin die neue Lampe von Dr. Zoidberg!   

Also Leute: einlesen und dann kaufen bzw. basteln!


----------



## Timo007 (18. September 2007)

Tach auch,
night ride finnich total gut.
Habe jede menge Sigma Power Led`s  und Helmleuchten am start.
kommet und vermehret euch.....
der schmidtweichhart.


----------



## andy-randy (18. September 2007)

Moin zusammen,

sorry das ich mich hier so einmische, aber zum Thema Nightride habe ich hier 'nen Link für euch. Da könnt ihr euch über die Einkaufsliste, den Bau bis zum fertigen Produkt schlau machen. Die Steigerung ist dann hier zu bewundern...

Ich wünsch' euch viel Spaß im "Dunkeln"!!!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Mutti (18. September 2007)

@andy-randy:



andy-randy schrieb:


> (...) zum Thema Nightride habe ich hier 'nen Link für euch. Da könnt ihr euch über die Einkaufsliste, den Bau bis zum fertigen Produkt schlau machen. Die Steigerung ist dann hier zu bewundern...



Ach ja, Tobis Luxilus ...  ... hmmm, fährst Du häufiger bei den Nightbikern in Aachen mit? Dann grüß den Haufen mal von mir; der ein oder andere dürfte mich (noch) kennen!   

In Sandkrug triffst Du Dich bei / mit den "Fietsendeal ... ähhhhhm,  Fietsendielern"?!?    

@timo007:



Timo007 schrieb:


> Habe jede menge Sigma Power Led`s  und Helmleuchten am start.



Oha, macht hier etwa jemand knallhart Werb... ?!?    

@Dr. Zoidberg:    

@Picantus Luther: Erdingerkeller, is' doch wohl klar!  

Bis morgen zum Biken ...  _ (Bis 20:00 Uhr können wir wohl noch ohne größere Funzelei durchhalten, oder? Das reicht doch für 'ne schöne Runde!    )_


----------



## vattim (18. September 2007)

"dauert noch ein wenig mit der Zeitumstellung. Info zur Zeitumstellung"


Da hab ich mich wohl "etwas" versehen. Danke für die Info. Ich werde wohl frühestens nächste Woche wieder dabei sein können, da ich zur Zeit erkältungstechnisch leicht angeschlagen bin. Bin dann mal gespannt, ob meine Sigma-Halogen-Funzel für den Night-Ride ausreichend ist. 

Grüße an alle


----------



## Timo007 (19. September 2007)

Tach auch,
ich wollte nur meiner freude ausdruck verleihen das noch so viele mittwochsbiker durchhalten trotz lichtmangel und leichten kommunikations
herausvorderungen.
dabei dachte ich mehr an jede menge licht was sich privat und verleihtechnisch angesammelt hat.(nicht immer formschön aber effektiv)

Is nicht mehr so windich find ich, dafür staubich glaub ich......


----------



## Picantus Luther (19. September 2007)

Grützi,

die letzten web-Komm´s sind richtig gut. Gerne lese ich tolle Beiträge auch von "Draußen". 
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: Funzel dran oder ab? 
Sicherlich reicht das Licht wohl noch bis 8. Aber dann wirds fix dunkel. 

Servus bis später.

Der jo


----------



## Picantus Luther (21. September 2007)

Hallo liebe MitbikerInnen,

Sonntag: Wadenkneifer-Tour 
Streckenplan:   http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=35
23.September 2007
 13. Engteraner Wadenkneifer
 Start: 10.00 - 11.00 Uhr am Sportzentrum in Engter
 Strecken: 25/50/75 km 


War noch was?   ...ach ja. Treffen unter der Autobahnbrücke Westkreuz. Wird wohl 9.00 Uhr. Oder?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Newcomer oder auch weniger Geübte mitfahren.
Laut Stefan ist für jeden etwas dabei.
Eben:   www.wadenkneifer.de

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo007 (21. September 2007)

Moinsen....
habe doch grade grünes licht zum Wadenkneifen bekommen.
Würde mich und meinen Pornobus als Fahrrad transportmittel anbieten.Sitzplätze sind nicht so viele vorhanden, aber bis zu 15 Räder passen rein.
Gerne auch vorladen am Buhl-laden.
bis Sonntag.......


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> War noch was?   ...ach ja. Treffen unter der Autobahnbrücke Westkreuz. Wird wohl 9.00 Uhr. Oder?


...die sonst eher stollenlosen OLRRFler treffen sich an selber Stelle schon um 08.05! Nebenan
Gruß Matthias


----------



## greyscale (21. September 2007)

Timo007 schrieb:


> Moinsen....
> habe doch grade grünes licht zum Wadenkneifen bekommen.
> Würde mich und meinen Pornobus als Fahrrad transportmittel anbieten.Sitzplätze sind nicht so viele vorhanden, aber bis zu 15 Räder passen rein.
> Gerne auch vorladen am Buhl-laden.
> bis Sonntag.......



Dann könnte ich im Kombi 4 Leute (ohne Räder) mitnehmen...

@ Picantus Luther: 09:00 ist etwas sehr eng für Startzeit 10:00 Uhr. 08:05 Uhr ab Westkreuz ist dann zwar relativ früh, aber da kann man dann vor Ort noch gemütlich anmelden, an- und/oder umziehen und 'nen Kaffee nehmen.

g.


----------



## Mutti (21. September 2007)

*Wadenkneifer-Info* (Zusammenfassung   )*:*

*Treffpunkt* der Fahrgemeinschaften (gemeinsam mit den OLRRFlern):

Sonntag, *08:00 Uhr (!)* _- spätestens 08:05  - _unter der (Stadt-) Autobahnbrücke Abfahrt Haarentor (BAB 28, neben Obi).   

*Anfahrt *nach Engter: 

über BAB 29 und BAB 1 bis kurz vor Osnabrück; von OL sind's gut 98 km (fast durchweg Autobahn).

*Links* zur CTF: 

BDR-Ausschreibung: klick!
Vereins-Info: klick!
'n paar Bilder von '05: klick!
Bild Höhenprofil: klick!

In diesem Sinne ... 

P.S.:



greyscale schrieb:


> (...) aber da kann man dann vor Ort noch gemütlich anmelden, an- und/oder umziehen und 'nen Kaffee nehmen.



... und quatschen, Leute treffen, gucken ...  ... und 'nen Kaffee nehmen, na meinetwegen auch den!


----------



## KSB/OL (21. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> (...) Streckenplan:   http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=35(...) Strecken: 25/50/75 km



Tja, laut Vereinsseite sind's 25/50/75; laut (altem) Streckenplan (auf Vereinseite): 20/48/62; laut BDR-Ausschreibung: 20/30/47/75 ... und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, waren's die letzten Jahre dann tatsächlich (?) 25, 30, 45 und 75 km-Runden.   
Na, wir werden seh'n ...  
P.S.: Geht doch nix über klare Ansagen!


----------



## Picantus Luther (21. September 2007)

Na dann ?!?!??!!???!!!


Ist ja alles klar.

Für alle, die wenig Geld haben.
Bei Zimmermann gibts ne Bike-Cam für wenig Geld (69).
Alles nötige ist dabei. Ich versuche gerade eine Befestigung am Rad zu finden.
Am Corratec kein Problem, jedoch das Spezi.? Naja.


----------



## OldenBiker (21. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann leider nicht die Waden kneifen. Schade eigentlich.
Wünsche allen Kneifern viel Spass.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## OldenBiker (23. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin doch die Wadenkneifer CTF gefahren, zum Glück. Alle die nicht gefahren sind haben mein herzliches Beileid    . Ihr habt echt was verpasst.

Bilder und Video stelle ich in den nächsten paar Tagen ins Netz.

Gruß an alle Fahrer und Daheimgebliebenen
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (23. September 2007)

War es geil oder war es geil?

Schon das Treffen unter der AB-Brücke am Westkreuz in OL ähnelte einer Heerschau. 

Das Wetter auf der Runde entschädigte für vieles in der verkorksten '07er Saison. Die Strecke war schön sämig, wenn auch etwas weniger anspruchsvoll als die letzten Jahre.

Nach knapp vier Stunden effektiver Fahrzeit und rund achtzig Chilometros war unser Haufen wieder vor Ort - und die Engteraner haben eine klasse "ChillOut.Zone" mit Weizen und Würstchen.

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (24. September 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> War es geil oder war es geil?
> 
> Das Wetter auf der Runde entschädigte für vieles in der verkorksten '07er Saison. Nach knapp vier Stunden effektiver Fahrzeit und rund 50/80 Chilometros war unser Haufen wieder vor Ort - und die Engteraner haben eine klasse "ChillOut.Zone" mit Weizen und Würstchen. Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder!
> 
> g.



Genau. 

Hinzufügen möchte ich:

Es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Die Mitbiker haben ein gute Figur hingelegt. 
Ich empfehle allen "Neulingen/Anderen": fahrt doch mal mit. 

Dank an:    
Mutti fürs nützliche Kartenmaterial und Vorabinfos.
Matthias fürs Mitfahren dürfen    
Timo für Kaffee und Transport


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (24. September 2007)

Hallo!
Hier noch mal zu genießen das Höhenprofil von Gestern 





War doch ein schöner Vormittag in den Hügeln. Musste feststellen, das das gestern vom Zeitumfang/ von der Belastung her meine längste Strecke 2007 war - das muss nächstes Jahr wieder besser werden. Weiter war ich nur einmal in diesem Jahr mit dem RR unterwegs (knapp 100km) und das dauert einfach nicht so lang. Die langen Runden habe ich auch in der letzten Stunde schmerzlich vermisst...
Die neue Runde hatte was - besonders die _Geröllfelder _ waren lustig.
Auch mein Dank noch mal an Timo für den Radtransport.
Gruß M.


----------



## OldenBiker (25. September 2007)

Moinsen,

alle, die schon sehnsüchtig auf das Wadenkneifer-Video warten, können sich
das Video jetzt runterladen, und zwar hier.

Mit O-Ton. An einigen Stellen wackelt es zwar schlimm, aber so habe ich selbst das auch gesehen (oder auch nichts mehr gesehen  ).

Geht ca. 32 min und ist etwa 240 MB groß. Schon mal viel Spass damit.

Auch von mir noch ein Danke an alle für Transport, Kaffee, etc.       


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## vattim (25. September 2007)

Moinsen, 

hier schon mal eine kleine "Vorababmeldung" (tolles Wort) für morgen   . Ich lieg mit`ner fetten Grippe total flach. Krieg langsam schlechte Laune. Das wäre jetzt das vierte Mal, dass ich nicht mitfahren kann. Kann ja nur noch besser werden. 

Bis bald


----------



## Picantus Luther (25. September 2007)

Hinzuvermerk von Jo

Ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit das Wort "Selbstbeweihräucherung" im umfassenderen Kontext verwendet.

"Ich entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich bei all denjenigen, die sich angesprochen fühlten und immer noch fühlen."!

Die Darstellung und Mitteilung zu solchen Veranstaltungen wie z.b. in Engter hinterlassen einfach Eindrücke, die ich gerne öfter sammeln würde. Waren diese in der Vergangenheit leider viel zu selten. Jetzt verstehe und spüre ich. 

Stammtisch: Die Hin- und Rückreise nach/von Engter kam diesen nicht nahe, war trotzdem ähnlich. Jetzt kann ich die Bilder und Pseudonyme zuordnen.
Wenn man sich nicht nur über MTB unterhält, lernt man die Mitbiker näher kennen. 
Fazit: Stammtisch. Ich bin dabei. Wann denn? Wo denn?


----------



## greyscale (25. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Hinzuvermerk von Jo
> 
> Ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit das Wort "Selbstbeweihräucherung" im umfassenderen Kontext verwendet.



Hab' ich gar nicht mitbekommen.



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> "Ich entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich bei all denjenigen, die sich angesprochen fühlten und immer noch fühlen."!
> 
> Die Darstellung und Mitteilung zu solchen Veranstaltungen wie z.b. in Engter hinterlassen einfach Eindrücke, die ich gerne öfter sammeln würde. Waren diese in der Vergangenheit leider viel zu selten. Jetzt verstehe und spüre ich.



Das sind idR. Adrenalin-/Endorfin-Geschichten. Ich bin da immer sehr vorsichtig und unsicher, wie man sowas, also Rennen im Allgemeinen, Radrennen im Speziellen (RTFs und CTFs werden in den vorderen Gruppen als Rennen gefaren, keine Diskussion dazu, bitte) "Normalsterblichen" vermitteln kann.

Ich lasse es mittlerweile weitgehend, aber in der "Szene", zu der ja irgendwie auch das Forum hier gehört, wird schon drüber gesprochen, wie man denn was  wo erlebt hat. Mit Wichtigtuerei hat das weniger zu tun. 



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Stammtisch: Die Hin- und Rückreise nach/von Engter kam diesen nicht nahe, war trotzdem ähnlich. Jetzt kann ich die Bilder und Pseudonyme zuordnen.
> Wenn man sich nicht nur über MTB unterhält, lernt man die Mitbiker näher kennen.
> Fazit: Stammtisch. Ich bin dabei. Wann denn? Wo denn?



Stammtisch? Ich habe irgendwie den "Auftrag" bekommen, den OLRRF-Stammtisch zu organisieren...

Sollte man das evtl. parallelisieren? 

Ach ja: Wer evtl. mit den OLRRFler nach Malle will (KW14-2008), bitte PN.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (26. September 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> (...) bin doch die Wadenkneifer CTF gefahren, zum Glück. Alle die nicht gefahren sind haben mein herzliches Beileid   . Ihr habt echt was verpasst.



Ich kann da dem _OldenBiker, greyscale, Dr. Zoidberg_ und _Picantus Luther_ nur voll und ganz zustimmen! Danke an alle die dabei waren; tolle Teams, tolle "Aktionen", tolle Tour, tolles Erlebnis (@_OldenBiker_: Klasse Video, gerade auch die Minuten 28 bis 30!).   Dank ebenso noch an die "Nordhorner" für die herrlichen Duelle am Berg (_Vorsicht, Steinschlag! _  ), an die Wieler aus Oldenzaal - nicht nur - für das wohl spannendste Linksabbiegemanöver des Jahres    ... und - last but not least - an _Oldenbürger_ und _His Airless _für's gemeinsame "Pacen" und "Racen"!  

Aber, heeeeeey, soll ja keiner traurig sein, weil er was verpasst hat; es geht doch am Sonntag schon weidaaaaa, diesma' am Deisdaaaaaa: 

BDR-Ausschreibung: klick!
Infos beim Veranstalter (leider - bisher? - schockierend lieblos und fehlerhaft gemacht): klick!

 



greyscale schrieb:


> Stammtisch? (...) Sollte man das evtl. parallelisieren?


"Parallelisieren" finde ich ja sowas von ge(n)i(a)l!   

Apropos, "parallelisiert" wird natürlich zunächst bikesportlich ... und zwar heute Abend ... schon und wieder um 18:00 Uhr bei "Buhl Bikes" in der Lambertistraße! Oder, wie?!?  

@vattim: Wünsch' Dir gute, und vor allem schnelle Besserung! 

Bis denne ...


----------



## Fraegle (26. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Apropos, "parallelisiert" wird natürlich zunächst bikesportlich ... und zwar heute Abend ... schon und wieder um 18:00 Uhr bei "Buhl Bikes" in der Lambertistraße! Oder, wie?!?



Wenn wir heute Abend mit den mittlerweile fast üblichen 12 Leuten parallelisieren wollen brauchen wir aber ganz schön breite Straßen (^.^) ()


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> ... es geht doch am Sonntag schon weidaaaaa, diesma' am Deisdaaaaaa:



400HM?   

Wo ist mein Asthma-Spray?


----------



## harrypotter (27. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Aber, heeeeeey, soll ja keiner traurig sein, weil er was verpasst hat; es geht doch am Sonntag schon weidaaaaa, diesma' am Deisdaaaaaa:
> 
> BDR-Ausschreibung: klick!
> Infos beim Veranstalter (leider - bisher? - schockierend lieblos und fehlerhaft gemacht): klick!



Danke, Mutti, Du kannst sooo gut trösten  
Bis Sonndach!!   

Grüße Arne


----------



## Picantus Luther (27. September 2007)

Gesagt, getan?

WER FÄHRT DENN ZUM DEISTER?

Läuft schon die Meldung einiger Biker?


----------



## Fraegle (27. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan?
> 
> WER FÄHRT DENN ZUM DEISTER?
> 
> Läuft schon die Meldung einiger Biker?



und wann und wo geht es los?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Mutti (28. September 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Gesagt, getan? WER FÄHRT DENN ZUM DEISTER? Läuft schon die Meldung einiger Biker?



Aus 'm oldenburgisch-bremischen "Klüngel" sind's - soweit ich informiert bin  - bisher _Loni, Oldenbürger, harrypotter, his airless_ und ich. Auch _schnitzlwirt_ denkt drüber nach. Außerdem hat zumindest ein weiterer Bremer hier im Forum schon ähnliche Pläne verlautbaren lassen ...
 

"Gemeldet" (beim Veranstalter) wird sich auf alle Fälle erst vor Ort.  



Fraegle schrieb:


> und wann und wo geht es los?



Die Planungen (der Fahrgemeinschaften) stehen leider noch nicht. Einige werden wohl mit Privat-Pkw anreisen, teils schon am Vorabend. Andere ziehen die morgendliche Anfahrt mit dem DB-Regionalexpress um 06:35 Uhr ab Oldenburg Hbf. in Erwägung - via Wunstorf mit Ankunft in Seelze dauert das ganze gute 2 h; von Seelze sind's dann noch rund 4 km bis Harenberg, von Hannover Hbf. übrigens nur knapp 10 km.  

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?


----------



## Fraegle (28. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Die Planungen (der Fahrgemeinschaften) stehen leider noch nicht. Einige werden wohl mit Privat-Pkw anreisen, teils schon am Vorabend. Andere ziehen die morgendliche Anfahrt mit dem DB-Regionalexpress um 06:35 Uhr ab Oldenburg Hbf. in Erwägung



Ich bin für die Anfahrt mit dem privat-PKW am Morgen. Ich würde sagen, dass ich gegen 8:00 durch Oldenburg fahre. Ich könnte dann noch eine weitere Person mit Bike mitnehmen. Wenn mein Bike bei jemand anderem verladen wird können (abgesehen von mir) 3 Personen mitfahren (die meißten sind erstaunt, wie geräumig mein kleiner Flitzer hinten ist). 

Alternativ: Wo würde denn die Gruppe, die Samstag Abend fährt absteigen?

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Loni (28. September 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Alternativ: Wo würde denn die Gruppe, die Samstag Abend fährt absteigen?
> 
> MfG
> Fraegle



so wie ich das sehe, bei mir. 

ganz Oldenburg passt aber nicht


----------



## jNs (28. September 2007)

Moin, 

wollt nur bescheid geben das ich sonntag die normale Tour fahren werde, sprich 
13 Uhr anner Schleuse und das ungern alleine . 

Fürn Deister ist bei mir die Kohle und Zeit atm nicht vorhanden aber das nächste Mal bin ich dabei.

gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. September 2007)

Hi,

hier ist der sichere Unsicherheitsfaktor.  

Selbstverständlich möchte ich auch bei der CTF mitfahren und bin ja auch schon als sicherer Kandidat gemeldet.  
Aber am Vorabend anreisen geht bei mir gar nicht.
Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich Sonntag Morgen spätestens 07.30 Uhr fahren.
Wenn es ganz schlecht für mich läuft, dann kann ich aus gewissen Gründen nicht mit...
Absprachen kann ich aufgrund der Unsicherheiten daher nicht eingehen...

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich in Harenberg....    oder auch nicht....


----------



## Mutti (28. September 2007)

Habe gerade noch mit Frank Erbse gesprochen, dem Verantwortlichen für die Harenberg-Deister-CTF: Der Startzeitraum 08:00 bis 10:00 Uhr (wie in der BDR-Ausschreibung genannt) stimmt - wie erwartet - nicht (mehr)! Es gilt: Start ab 10:00 Uhr ... bis maximal 12:00 Uhr (_"oder so"_). Also, alles ähnlich dem "Wadenkneifer" ...   



jNs schrieb:


> Moin, wollt nur bescheid geben das ich sonntag die normale Tour fahren werde, sprich
> 13 Uhr anner Schleuse und das ungern alleine .



Na dann, auch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Picantus Luther (29. September 2007)

Servus,
der Reiz des Unbekannten ist da, habe jedoch Respekt vor den HM und der Luft, welche sich beim Wadenkneifer 3x nicht in meiner Lunge zwecks Sauerstoffversorgung sammeln wollte. Asthmaspray liegt zwar parat, werde jedoch wohl kurzfristig zusagen oder auch nicht. 
Sollte ich nicht mit zum Deister fahren und das Wetter spielt mit, will ich natürlich So. an der Schleuse stehen.

Wenn wir uns nicht am Deister sehen, wünsche ich euch gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.

Der Jo


----------



## Hermes76 (29. September 2007)

Servus..

nach langer, langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.. 

Leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht mit zum Deister.. bin leider im Moment etwas kränklich und wäre echt super-gerne mitgefahren..

Auch am Tag des Wadenkneifers konnte ich leider nicht, weil am Tag zuvor eine kleine  war.

Allerdings - und damit gleich zum Thema - steht ja der Tag der deutschen Einheit vor der Tür..!

Was auch immer an diesem Tag gefeiert wird..  jedenfalls für mich endlich mal wieder ein Tag für eine (hoffentlich) ausgiebige Tour.

Daher meine Frage.. wer hat Lust, wer hat Zeit..?? 

cu

Alex


----------



## maxihb (29. September 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Habe gerade noch mit Frank Erbse gesprochen, dem Verantwortlichen für die Harenberg-Deister-CTF: Der Startzeitraum 08:00 bis 10:00 Uhr (wie in der BDR-Ausschreibung genannt) stimmt - wie erwartet - nicht (mehr)! Es gilt: Start ab 10:00 Uhr ... bis maximal 12:00 Uhr (_"oder so"_). Also, alles ähnlich dem "Wadenkneifer" ...
> 
> 
> 
> Na dann, auch Euch viel Spaß!



Ich habs grade in den Bremen-Thread kopiert. Hast du den Grund der Verlegung erfahren?


----------



## Picantus Luther (29. September 2007)

Lieber Bergradfahrer aus OL,

@fraegle   @schnitzelwirt   @oldenbürger

evtl. bin ich am Sonntag bereit zu fahren. Wir können uns bei mir treffen (OL, Kreyenbrück, Kopernikusstr.). Von da aus auf die AB Richtung Barsinghausen sind es ca. 2 Std. und 200km.
Mein Kombi bietet Platz.
Meine Büro-Nr. 0441 - 20 48 722 leitet auf mein Handy weiter.
Rückmeldungen erbeten, wenn mitgefahren werden will.

LG von Jo


----------



## jNs (30. September 2007)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Servus..
> 
> Was auch immer an diesem Tag gefeiert wird..  jedenfalls für mich endlich mal wieder ein Tag für eine (hoffentlich) ausgiebige Tour.
> 
> ...



jop wäre dabei  vielleicht kann man ja den Mittwochstreff 2-3h vorverlegen


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Oktober 2007)

@ Hermes76

Ich wäre auch mit dabei, Mittwoch ein wenig früher loszulegen. Hauptsache das wetter spielt mit.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Fraegle (1. Oktober 2007)

jNs schrieb:


> vielleicht kann man ja den Mittwochstreff 2-3h vorverlegen



Ich muss bis ziemlich genau 18:00 arbeiten und könnte dann Mittwochs nicht mehr mit. 
Wenn das ein Einzelschicksal ist, dann soll mir das egal sein, aber vielleicht haben noch andere ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (1. Oktober 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich muss bis ziemlich genau 18:00 arbeiten und könnte dann Mittwochs nicht mehr mit.
> Wenn das ein Einzelschicksal ist, dann soll mir das egal sein, aber vielleicht haben noch andere ein ähnliches Problem?



Achtung! Vorsicht! Gefahr!  Hier entsteht ganz offenbar ein Missverständnis! Getroffen wird sich MITTWOCHS auch im Winter nach wie vor immer um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes! In den obigen Vorschlägen ging es - wenn ich das richtig sehe - lediglich um kommenden Mittwoch, den 3. Oktober, d.h. einen Feiertag ...  
... und an dem muss selbst ein Fraegle doch bestimmt nicht bis abends arbeiten, oder?    

So, später mehr ...


----------



## Fraegle (1. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> lediglich um kommenden Mittwoch, den 3. Oktober, d.h. einen Feiertag



Ach ja, da war ja noch was. 

Ich kann leider garnicht an diesem Mittwoch.

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Bis bald
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Hermes76 (1. Oktober 2007)

Jo.. richtig..

Geht nur um den 03. Oktober !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cu

Alex


----------



## Mutti (1. Oktober 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ich kann leider garnicht an diesem Mittwoch.


----------



## Fraegle (2. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


>



Ja, tut mir auch leid und geplant war Mittwoch ne schöne Runde zu fahren, but life is, what happens, while you're making other plans.


----------



## Mutti (2. Oktober 2007)

Geländetour morgen als  sonnige Feiertagsedition _"Mittwoch wie Sonntag"_: klick!    

Bis denne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (2. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Geländetour morgen als  sonnige Feiertagsedition _"Mittwoch wie Sonntag"_: klick!
> 
> Bis denne ...



Ich bringe meine Crew mit und mache mich schonmal auf den Weg!


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Oktober 2007)

Wie spät ist morgen losfahren geplant. Wäre schon ein wenig wichtig.
Will nämlich mitfahren, egal was für'n Wetter.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (2. Oktober 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Wie spät ist morgen losfahren geplant. Wäre schon ein wenig wichtig. Will nämlich mitfahren, egal was für'n Wetter. Gruß OldenBiker



Wie schon gepostet:  Termin, Wetter! 

Bis morgen ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (2. Oktober 2007)

Ihr seit mir ja n´sch**er Haufen. Aber irgend wie auch wiederum ganz toll.
Deshalb hänge ich so an Euch und will Euch am Mi. um 13 Uhr begleiten.

Tiau Jo


----------



## greyscale (2. Oktober 2007)

Verdammt, 

wie war das noch mit der Zellteilung ?

Da gibt es morgen um 12:00 Uhr ab Unibad einen Extratremin der Rennradfreunde, dabei würde ich eigentlich viel lieber mit euch um eins den Crosshobel treiben. Schließlich ist Sonntag schon Engter.

Und denn noch Ofen (Sparda-Cup).

Ich sollte mich klonen lassen!

g.


----------



## Hermes76 (2. Oktober 2007)

Nabend..

Tja.. da hab ich mich so auf die Tour morgen gefreut und wie es nun aussieht,
 werd ich nen richtig schönen Tag im Büro verbringen.. :kotz:

@stefan: Werd mich ggf. per Handy melden ob und wo ich noch zustoßen kann.

@all:  VIEL SPASS MORGEN...!!!

cu

Alex

PS: Der grad aus'm Büro nach Hause gekommen ist..  :kotz:     :kotz:


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Oktober 2007)

Booooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

eine hammergeile Runde...............

Sind das Endorphine, wenn das Grinsen nicht mehr weg geht?    
Ich fand es heute sehr sehr nett mit einer homogenen Gruppe.
Vielen Dank an die netten Mitfahrer und den emsigen Scout!!!  

Auf den Regenschauer hätte ich gerne verzichten können aber sonst spitze.... 
Zum Schluss hatte ich dann doch 130 km auf der Uhr.

Also die Runde werde ich sicher nochmal fahren..........
Es ging von Oldenburg an der Lethe entlang, bis zu den Ahlhorner Fischteichen.
Wirklich sehr schön dort. Dann sind über Ahlhorn unter der BAB A 1 zur Aue gefahren.
An der Aue entlang dann Rtg. Dötlingen. Von dort über den Huntepadd Rtg. Oldenburg.
Leider dann mit Regen....

So jetzt muss ich erstmal was futtern....... 

Bis denne


----------



## Hermes76 (3. Oktober 2007)

... Schönen Gruss aus dem Büro...

      :kotz:


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Oktober 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Booooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
> 
> eine hammergeile Runde...............



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen    . Schade, das ich Kopfschmerzen bekam. Wäre sicher noch der eine oder Trail mit drin gewesen.

Habe eben das Video vom 19. Seppeltember (Richtung Bad Zwischenahn) hochgeladen.

Von gestern kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruß an alle
OldenBiker


----------



## vattim (4. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen, 

meine Erkältung fängt an mich zu nerven. War ne Woche krank geschrieben und habe gehofft, dass es reicht... dem war nicht so. Bin zwar schon wieder fleißig im Dienst, aber dennoch etwas angeschlagen und schnell aus der Puste; das sind wohl noch die Nachwehen. Und wenn ich dann lese, was ihr so für schöne Touren macht...   . 
Mein bike steht mit neuen Bremsscheiben und Belägen ready for take off und scharrt schon mit den "Racing Ralphs" ne Furche in die Fliesen   . 
Kommendes Wochenende habe ich komplett Samstag und Sonntag jeweils 12 Std. Nachtdienst, da wird's wohl auch nix mit 13 h Schleuse. 
Ich hoffe endlich, endlich, endlich am nächsten Mittwoch dabei zu sein. 

Also bis hoffentlich bald


Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (4. Oktober 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> (...) mit einer homogenen Gruppe.



Jau, fand ich auch! Doll!  



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Auf den Regenschauer hätte ich gerne verzichten können (...)



Sowas nenntst Du noch "Schauer" ...    ... mannomann, sind wir vielleicht abgesoffen. Muss sowas auf den letzten Metern sein?     



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Zum Schluss hatte ich dann doch 130 km auf der Uhr.



Das war dann aber inklusive unserer vorangegangenen "Erkundungsrunde", oder?   



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also die Runde werde ich sicher nochmal fahren..........


Hö, natürlich nur, sofern die Brücken noch stehen ... wenn überhaupt vorhanden, gell!?!   

Also, gerne wieder ... 

P.S. @vattim: Klappt bestimmt. Bis denne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (4. Oktober 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Booooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,
> 
> eine hammergeile Runde...............



Ja. Ich stimme zu. Fischteiche sind nett. Schade nur das ich dort platt war. 
Ich merke einfach das meine Kondi. nicht ausreicht.  Wenn ich dann  noch lese: 130 km!!!,  dann weiß ich:" gut so." 

Wie bring ich meine Kondi. auf 100%?
Öfter fahren, mehr Ausdauersportarten, oder?

Gute Tipps von euch?

Der Jo


----------



## jNs (4. Oktober 2007)

jop Tour war geil  kann ich mich nur anschliessen auch wenn die letzten 20-30 km schon recht gequält waren aber egal  
Der "Regenschauer" hätte dann auch nich mehr sein müssen aber shit happens. Denke aber dafür haben die Trails und die Flussüberquerung entschädigt  
und nich zuvergessen die abenteuerlichen Brücken 


Hab leider vergessen tacho zu reseten komm aber auf so ca. 110-115 km 

bis Sonntag
Jens


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Oktober 2007)

Der Regen musste nun wirklich nicht sein, hat aber einen Vorteil für mich gehabt: am Ende der Tour hatten alle nasse Schuhe (nicht nur der, der durch den Bach fuhr)    

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (4. Oktober 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie bring ich meine Kondi. auf 100%?
> Öfter fahren, mehr Ausdauersportarten, oder?
> 
> Gute Tipps von euch?



Erstmal vorweg ein dummer Spruch: Radfahren "trainiert" man durch Radfahren!

Ich würde sagen: Am besten drei Mal die Woche jeweils zwei Stunden und zum Konditionsaufbau im Sinne einer verbesserten Grundlagenausdauer lieber Straße (also wenn möglich Rennrad) als Gelände. (Dafür gibt es bestimmt gleich Mecker ).

Wenn möglich eine der drei "Einheiten" aufs Wochenende legen und verlängern, die beiden anderen "Einheiten" dann ruhig etwas verkürzen. Das kann man durch Termine in der Tagesrandlage einigermaßen familien- / beziehungskompatibel halten: Du fährst um sieben los und kommst mit 'ner Tüte Brötchen um zehn wieder an die Burg.

Auch möglich: Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und den Rückweg "verlängern".

Zur Not "darfste" auch eine der drei "Einheiten" laufen.

Nach meiner Erfahrung: Einmal die Woche sporteln bringt nichts, zweimal die Woche erhält das Niveau, dreimal steigert es.

Mein Gott, ich höre mich ja fast wie ein verdammter Trainer an. Nicht, dass hier irgendjemand glaubt, ich würde trainieren. Nee, ich fahre nur Fahrrad...

g.


----------



## Geestraider (4. Oktober 2007)

jNs schrieb:


> und nich zuvergessen die abenteuerlichen Brücken



ich glaube eure Brücken kenne ich auch

wenn ich das so höre, war wohl ne schöne tour, kenne die gegend ein wenig!
gruß nach OL


----------



## Picantus Luther (5. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg ein dummer Spruch: Radfahren "trainiert" man durch Radfahren! Ich würde sagen: Am besten drei Mal die Woche jeweils zwei Stunden und zum Konditionsaufbau im Sinne einer verbesserten Grundlagenausdauer lieber Straße (also wenn möglich Rennrad) als Gelände. (Dafür gibt es bestimmt gleich Mecker ). Wenn möglich eine der drei "Einheiten" aufs Wochenende legen und verlängern, die beiden anderen "Einheiten" dann ruhig etwas verkürzen. Das kann man durch Termine in der Tagesrandlage einigermaßen familien- / beziehungskompatibel halten: Du fährst um sieben los und kommst mit 'ner Tüte Brötchen um zehn wieder an die Burg. Auch möglich: Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und den Rückweg "verlängern".
> Zur Not "darfste" auch eine der drei "Einheiten" laufen.
> Nach meiner Erfahrung: Einmal die Woche sporteln bringt nichts, zweimal die Woche erhält das Niveau, dreimal steigert es.
> g.



Eben. Genau das meinte ich.  Danke und weiter so. 

Ehrlich gesagt (sonst lüge ich, oder?): bin ich hier der einzige, dem es so geht? 

Ich hau ihn tod (den inneren Schweinehund). 

LG an greyscale


----------



## greyscale (5. Oktober 2007)

Stichwort "Nightride": Ich habe hier eine guterhaltene und wenig gebrauchte Sigma Mirage abzugeben. Komplett mit Lader und OVP für 20,- .

Wer möchte: PM.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. Oktober 2007)

so, der Sonntag steht schon wieder kurz bevor....
Und was fällt uns zum Sonntag Nachmittag ein????  
Genau, das hier!  
Das Wetter spielt auch mit.  

Also *wir *treffen uns um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Und dann beraten wir mal, wohin die Reise gehen soll.

Also runter vom Sofa und rauf aufs Rad!
Ich freu mich drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (8. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg ein dummer Spruch: Radfahren "trainiert" man durch Radfahren!
> 
> Ich würde sagen: Am besten drei Mal die Woche jeweils zwei Stunden und zum Konditionsaufbau im Sinne einer verbesserten Grundlagenausdauer lieber Straße (also wenn möglich Rennrad) als Gelände. (Dafür gibt es bestimmt gleich Mecker ).
> 
> ...



Ich habe letztes Jahr bei dem Lauftrainer der Bären einen Laufkurs gemacht, der mich auf die Sandkruger Schleife vorbereitet hat. Der Trainingsplan hatte 3 Termine die Woche (was folgt ist *kein* Trainingsplan!):
1.) (min) 30 Min laufen mit konstantem, moderatem Puls
2.) 1km locker, 1km schnell, 1km locker, 2km schnell... usw
3.) 10x 100m Steigerung auf volle Möhre, 300m locker

Intervall-Training ist genauso wichtig, wie GA-Training. 

Darüber hinnaus sollten natürlich auch Kräftigung der Rumpf-Muskulatur mit auf dem Plan stehen.

Im Übrigen stimme ich mit greyscale überein, dass man mit 2 Terminen/Woche nur schwer Trainingserfolge verbuchen kann, darunter garkeine, aber es sollte auch nicht öfter als alle 2 Tage sein 

Fröhliches Trainieren. 
Fraegle


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. Oktober 2007)

Herzlichen Dank für die Resonanz,

wo auch ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
Ich frage euch: wann habt ihr Zeit eure Kondition zu halten / verbessern.
@all: abhängig von Job, Partnerin/Partner,weitere private Vorhaben usw., wann, wie und was trainiert ihr?
Radfahren ausserhalb von Mi. und So? Laufen? Alleine? Schwimmen o.ä?

Nehme gerne noch weitere Erfahrungsbericht auf.


----------



## Fraegle (8. Oktober 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für die Resonanz,
> 
> wo auch ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.
> Ich frage euch: wann habt ihr Zeit eure Kondition zu halten / verbessern.
> ...



In Ermangelung einer Partnerin oder sonstiger Familie bin ich, was das angeht, einigermaßen frei. Allerdings hat mich in der ersten Jahreshälfte mein Job von meinem üblichen Trainingspensum abgehalten. 

Letztes Jahr bin ich montags 1-2h Spinning gefahren, habe Donnerstags Kraft-Ausdauer (Bauch-Express und Hot-Iron II)  und Samstags 1h Kraft und 1h Schnellkraft (Iron Cross und Fit-Bo) Training gemacht. 

Als ich dann angefangen bin Mi und So ATB zu fahren habe ich das Spinning sausen lassen. 4x Sport die Woche musste dann aber reichen. 

Das ist auch das Pensum, was ich jetzt, nachdem ich die USA-Telefonkonferenzen ein bisschen in meinem Sinne verschieben konnte, wieder anstrebe. 

Ab November wird Mittwochs ein Capoeira Kurs in unserem Studio angeboten und ich denke, dass ich über Winter dort hingehen werde. Das interessiert mich, seit ich bei Tekken Eddy Gordo gespielt habe, der total imba ist.


----------



## OldenBiker (8. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir sieht's mit trainig mau aus.
Ich fahre, wenn ich mir mal Zeit von Arbeit und Freundin abzwacken kann.
Binn dadurch zwar nicht mehr so fit, wie ich mal war, aber Hauptsache es macht Spass.
Außerdem ist esein schöne Herausforderung (zumindest für mich), ein Rennen ohne trainig zu bestreiten und festzustellen, das man doch nicht so schlecht ist.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (8. Oktober 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> [...]
> Intervall-Training ist genauso wichtig, wie GA-Training.



Sehe ich (davon abgesehen, dass Training eigentlich nur ein Zeichen von Schwäche ist) genauso. Was ich oben geschrieben habe, geht erstmal nur dahin, eine vernünftige Grundlage aufzubauen, auf/mit der man dann gezielt weiter arbeiten kann.



Fraegle schrieb:


> Darüber hinnaus sollten natürlich auch Kräftigung der Rumpf-Muskulatur mit auf dem Plan stehen.



Deswegen komme ich auch nicht ohne Muckibude aus, aber da kann man dann auch wieder das notwendige Aufwärmen geschickt verlängern...



Fraegle schrieb:


> Fröhliches Trainieren.
> Fraegle



 

g.


----------



## Fraegle (8. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> (davon abgesehen, dass Training eigentlich nur ein Zeichen von Schwäche ist)



OT: 
Schweiß ist, wenn Muskeln weinen.
Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt.
Eiserner Wille ist das einzige Werkzeug, dass man nicht im Baumarkt kaufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (8. Oktober 2007)

Wo's gerade um's Training geht ... und besonders nach diesen schönen und einmal mehr höchst motivierenden Worten von "Frägle" ...    ... wächst die Vorfreude auf den Winterpokal doch sicher schier unermesslich, oder!?!   

Apropos "Vorfreude", am kommenden Wochenende stehen in der Region ja das (Hobby-) Cross- / MTB-Rennen in Surwold _(Endlich mal was geländemäßiges am Hümmling!  )_ und die Tocht (CTF) in Bellingwolde (Bellingwedde) - nordwestlich von Papenburg - an. Schade nur, dass sich die beiden Termine überschneiden.  

Wer macht wo mit?


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wer macht wo mit?



Was empfiehlst du denn?
Hast du doch sicherlich Erfahrungen? Oder?


----------



## Geestraider (8. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Erstmal vorweg ein dummer Spruch: Radfahren "trainiert" man durch Radfahren!
> 
> Ich würde sagen: Am besten drei Mal die Woche jeweils zwei Stunden und zum Konditionsaufbau im Sinne einer verbesserten Grundlagenausdauer lieber Straße (also wenn möglich Rennrad) als Gelände. (Dafür gibt es bestimmt gleich Mecker ).
> 
> ...



ui, hier werden ja richtig komplexe themen behandelt 
wenn ich mal meinen senf dazugeben darf 

die frage ist ja erstmal auf welchem fitness stand ist man und wo will man hin!
für einen völlig untrainierten bring auch einmal wöchentlich trainieren was, aber so richtig weiter kommt man damit nicht. 
2 mal die woche training reicht um ein gewisses leistungniveau zu halten.
3 mal die woche um eine leistungssteigerung zu erreichen.
4 mal und öfter um rennen zu gewinnen 

wie gesagt, was will man?!
ich persönlich tue im frühjahr tempo bolzen, also quasi die grundlage schaffen um gut übern sommer zu kommen 
hat in diesem jahr auch gut hingehauen, ab märz intensiv kilometer gefressen, dann über himmelfahrt 4 tage alpen gingen schon relativ gut ohne größere ausfallerscheinungen 
danach noch die eine odere andere nette harzrunde  

für mich ist mtb halt sportliche betätigung am busen der natur 
und es ist schön wenn man dabei nach 100km im flachland oder 1800hm in den bergen noch ne gute figur abgibt ohne gleich auseinander zu fallen 

ansonsten, einer der chefs in meine muckibude(man muss ja schliesslich auch was fürn oderkörper machen ) ist selbst mtb-freak(hat mich angesteckt damit) und hat ganz gut ahnung gezieltem training und richtiger ernährung(mindestens genauso wichtig)! ausserdem gibts bei dem noch den einen oder anderen guten tip oder auch dummen spruch  

shit, nu hab ich mehr geschrieben als ich wollte 
wie auch immer
schöne grüße und viel spass beim biken!
michael


----------



## greyscale (8. Oktober 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ui, hier werden ja richtig komplexe themen behandelt
> wenn ich mal meinen senf dazugeben darf



Nöh, darfste nicht. Dies ist der streng begrenzente Ollenburrer Darkroom. Da darf sonst keiner rein und schon erst recht keine Ganderkeseer!



Geestraider schrieb:


> die frage ist ja erstmal auf welchem fitness stand ist man und wo will man hin!
> für einen völlig untrainierten bring auch einmal wöchentlich trainieren was, aber so richtig weiter kommt man damit nicht.
> 2 mal die woche training reicht um ein gewisses leistungniveau zu halten.
> 3 mal die woche um eine leistungssteigerung zu erreichen.



Da sind wir uns anscheinend alle einig.



Geestraider schrieb:


> 4 mal und öfter um rennen zu gewinnen



Es beginnt da aber auch der Ritt auf des Messers Schneide. Man muss da schon sehr gut in sich hinein horchen können, was noch verbessert und was zerstört.



Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> und es ist schön wenn man dabei nach 100km im flachland oder 1800hm in den bergen noch ne gute figur abgibt ohne gleich auseinander zu fallen



Damit nennst du exakt mein Ziel: Nach einer fiesen Runde zumindest noch in Würde vom Rad steigen und einen Espresso oder ein Weizen ordern zu können, ohne dass einem das Zeug dabei durch die zittrigen Lefzen rinnt!

g.


----------



## Hermes76 (8. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Apropos "Vorfreude", am kommenden Wochenende stehen in der Region ja das (Hobby-) Cross- / MTB-Rennen in Surwold _(Endlich mal was geländemäßiges am Hümmling!  )_ und die Tocht (CTF) in Bellingwolde (Bellingwedde) - nordwestlich von Papenburg - an. Schade nur, dass sich die beiden Termine überschneiden.
> 
> Wer macht wo mit?



Servus..

Also ich bin definitiv in Surwold..!!   

Hätte auch noch einen Platz zu vergeben. Fahrrad inkl. ..

Bitte mal eben per PN melden oder halt über die Telefonkarte (welche ich noch gar nicht habe, weil ich schon seid Wochen  nicht mehr mit euch fahren konnte.)

Sonntag Taufe in Lübeck.. 

cu

Alex

@Mutti  Hast Du bezügl. der Strecke in Surwold Insider Informationen..??
---> Dann bitte PN..!!!


----------



## Geestraider (8. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Nöh, darfste nicht. Dies ist der streng begrenzente Ollenburrer Darkroom. Da darf sonst keiner rein und schon erst recht keine Ganderkeseer!



ööi...ich habe schliesslich auch ein OL am auto, das muss doch für was gut sein 



greyscale schrieb:


> Es beginnt da aber auch der Ritt auf des Messers Schneide. Man muss da schon sehr gut in sich hinein horchen können, was noch verbessert und was zerstört.



ein gewisses körpergefühl voraus gesetzt aber wer rennen gewinnen will sollte sich sowieso mit den richtigen trainingsmethoden auseinandersetzen. aber das will ich ja garnich, auch wenn mans mir gelegentlich vorwirft 
aber es fällt auch schwer schritt zu fahren wenns nicht gerade 20% steigung sind 



greyscale schrieb:


> Damit nennst du exakt mein Ziel: Nach einer fiesen Runde zumindest noch in Würde vom Rad steigen und einen Espresso oder ein Weizen ordern zu können, ohne dass einem das Zeug dabei durch die zittrigen Lefzen rinnt!



ich hätts nicht besser ausdrücken können 
das weizen danach ist ja schliesslich das "wesentliche" am radfahren 
oder hat jemand einen besseren grund?

gruß michael


----------



## Fraegle (9. Oktober 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> oder hat jemand einen besseren grund?



Ein Freund von mir hat, als er im Studio vom Trainer gefragt wurde, was sein Trainingsziel ist, gesagt: "Ich will nackt gut aussehen."


----------



## Geestraider (9. Oktober 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat, als er im Studio vom Trainer gefragt wurde, was sein Trainingsziel ist, gesagt: "Ich will nackt gut aussehen."



hmm...mich würde ja mal interessieren was der trainer darauf geantwortet hat


----------



## Picantus Luther (9. Oktober 2007)

Es freut mich so viel Resonanz zu lesen. 

Jetzt!!! habe ich das Gefühl, das IBC ist für etwas nütze.
Reger Nachrichtenaustausch und Info-Weitergabe.

Also mind. 3x p.Woche aufs Rad oder ähnliche Aktivitäten (Laufen und so).
Dann sieht man besser aus. 

Hat sich für Samstag schon ne Combo gebildet?


----------



## Mutti (9. Oktober 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Was empfiehlst du denn?
> Hast du doch sicherlich Erfahrungen? Oder?



Also, ich bin die CTF in Bellingwedde noch nie gefahren, obwohl ich ziemlich neugierig bin, wie man eine solche "Tocht" in dortigem Gelände umsetzen kann. Ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung, wo deren Strecken (30 und 50 km) verlaufen, kann mir allerdings gut vorstellen, dass entlang der "Aa" einige Trails zu finden sind. Das Höhenspektrum in dieser Ecke der Niederlande und dem Grenzgebiet erstreckt sich definitiv nur von 0 bis 12 Meter ü.N.N.; viel mit Höhenmeter sammeln und "Gipfelglück" wird's da also nicht!   

Surwold ist da schon 'n bisserl anders. Der Ort liegt genau am Nordrand des Hümmling. Hier zieht das Gelände auf recht kurzer Distanz in Nord-Süd-Richtung von etwa 10 auf über 40 Meter ü.N.N. an. Im April wurde dort "am Hang" schon die Bezirksmeisterschaft Straße auf einer schönen Asphaltrunde ausgetragen. Schön auch deshalb, weil's hier wohl die einzige "Serpentinenkombination" weit und breit gibt ... oder so.  Das Waldstück kenne ich hingegen noch überhaupt nicht; es scheint aber durchaus etwas Mittelgebirgscharme auszustrahlen (zumindest im  Winter! )!



Hermes76 schrieb:


> @Mutti  Hast Du bezügl. der Strecke in Surwold Insider Informationen..??



Bin genauso gespannt wie Du, was die Geländerunde betrifft ... sicherlich sehr "crossmäßig" (is' halt hauptsächlich für die BZM Cross!?!), aber das kann sich ja "trotzdem" lohnen. Find's auf alle Fälle gut, dass sowas auch in dieser Ecke der Region endlich mal (erstmals?) veranstaltet wird.  



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Hat sich für Samstag schon ne Combo gebildet?



Ich weiß von 5 Leuten aus Oldenburg, die in Surwold starten wollen. Sind aber sicherlich noch einige mehr. Wie wär's mit einer gepflegten Teilnahme an diesem Rennen (10:30 Uhr, 40 Min., 8,- EUR ... wuaahhrrr, 8,- EUR  ) und / oder einer anschließenden "Exploration" des umliegenden Geländes: Trails testen und Beine lockern!?!  



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Jetzt!!! habe ich das Gefühl, das IBC ist für etwas nütze.



Oha, das hat ja gedauert!     



Geestraider schrieb:


> das weizen danach ist ja schliesslich das "wesentliche" am radfahren oder hat jemand einen besseren grund?



Jau, hab' ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (9. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen, 

hier noch ein kleiner Tip von mir, der nach langer Grippe wohl nächste Woche wieder dabei sein wird. 

Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass auch ich bei Weitem nicht mehr so viele Trainingseinheiten "ballern" kann. Habe zwei Kinder (meine Große lebt bei meiner Ex-Frau; der Kleine versüßt uns seit April dieses Jahres das Leben) , Haus und Hof und auch noch Schichtdienst... ; dass ich ich überhaupt noch Zeit habe   . 
Aber im Ernst, zwei bis drei mal die Woche ist auch das was ich so meistens hinkriege. Mein Tip ist, je weiniger Zeit ich habe und je kürzer die Strecke, desto schneller muss man eben fahren. Ich fahre bsp. "meistens" mit dem MTB zum Dienst; eine Tour sind zwar nur 10 km, aber die fahre ich immer mit einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit zw. 30 und 32 km/h. 

Aus früheren Rennradzeiten bei Urania Delmenhorst habe ich, ebenfalls aus Zeitmangel, sehr kraftintensiv trainiert. D.h. Autobahnüberführung komplett "Kette rechts", danach kurz auskurbeln und dann wieder einen moderaten Gang; kleinere Erhöhungen oder wechselnde Untergründe, die manchmal das runterschalten erforderlich machen, einfach mal fahren, ohne zu schalten. Sind alles nur kleine Tips, aber ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Bin vor 5 Jahren mit dem Rennrad über die Alpen gefahren (10 Tage, jeden Tag 2 Pässe) und habe mich dafür im Grund nur zwei Wochen vorbereitet; natürlich bei entsprechender Grundausdauer; hatte keine Probleme bei der Alpenüberquerung; und wir sind jeden Tag zwischen 120 und 180 km gefahren. 

Also, bis demnächst. 



Tim


----------



## greyscale (9. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...](10:30 Uhr, 40 Min., 8,- EUR ... wuaahhrrr, 8,- EUR  )  [...]



Boah,

das sehe ich ja jetzt erst. Startgeld bei _jedem_ Rennen im WE-Cup mindestens  7,-  .

Cool, da haben sich meine Planungen für diesen Winter gerade massiv geändert !

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (10. Oktober 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Bin vor 5 Jahren mit dem Rennrad über die Alpen gefahren (10 Tage, jeden Tag 2 Pässe) und habe mich dafür im Grund nur zwei Wochen vorbereitet; natürlich bei entsprechender Grundausdauer; hatte keine Probleme bei der Alpenüberquerung; und wir sind jeden Tag zwischen 120 und 180 km gefahren.




Dddd...daaaa will ich auch hin.

Wie geht das?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin schon mit untrainierten Leuten am letzten Tag des Radurlaubs 250km mit Zelt usw. gefahren, wenn auch nicht ganz freiwillig...  

Bei meiner ersten Alpenüberquerung war ich 14. Damals war auch jemand dabei, so alt wie ich, aber kleiner und übergewichtig. Er hat, wenn auch mit Mühe, hügelige 1000km an 9 Tagen geschafft.

Was ich damit sagen möchte: Nichts ist unmöglich! JEDER aus unserer Runde kann 200km an einem Tag fahren. Wenn dir nichts anderes übrig bleibt geht alles!  

Radfahren ist Kopfsache. Mach doch einfach mal ne Reise, bei der Du auch mal "gezwungen" bist, deine Grenzen zu überschreiten. Du wirst überrascht sein, welche Distanzen möglich sind!


----------



## Geestraider (11. Oktober 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen möchte: Nichts ist unmöglich! JEDER aus unserer Runde kann 200km an einem Tag fahren. Wenn dir nichts anderes übrig bleibt geht alles!



kommt ganz auf geschwindigkeit, höhenprofil und beschaffenheit der wegstrecke an 

da reichen dann auch schon gaaanz wenige kilometer um ins delirium zu fallen 
wer schonmal mitn mtb in den alpen auf tour war weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## dani72 (12. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Ich weiß von 5 Leuten aus Oldenburg, die in Surwold starten wollen. Sind aber sicherlich noch einige mehr. Wie wär's mit einer gepflegten Teilnahme an diesem Rennen (10:30 Uhr, 40 Min., 8,- EUR ... wuaahhrrr, 8,- EUR  ) und / oder einer anschließenden "Exploration" des umliegenden Geländes: Trails testen und Beine lockern!?!
> 
> das mit den 8  ist ein kleiner Fehler. Wir werden natürlich nur " 7 " wie bei jedem anderen WEC LAuf auch nehmen. Die Strecke geht schon ein bißchen rauf und runter. Es werden Teile eines Trimm- Dich Pfades gefahren.


----------



## Mutti (12. Oktober 2007)

dani72 schrieb:


> das mit den 8  ist ein kleiner Fehler. Wir werden natürlich nur " 7 " wie bei jedem anderen WEC LAuf auch nehmen.



Na, steht halt so in der Ausschreibung: "Nenngeld: 8 ". Tja, dann halt "nur" 7 Euronen ...  

Bis morgen ...  

@all: Hey, das Wetter wird suuuperguuut am Wochenende ... uuuund?!?


----------



## cube elite 1 (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
bin hier ja unbekannt....und aus Bremen ,aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal hier:
Hat jemand lust,am Sonntag 14.10. mit zum Classictreffen in die Harburger Berge  zu kommen?Vorraussetzung ist jedoch "Altmetall" oder änliches,auf jedenfall altes Material.
Wir treffen Uns dort um 11 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte,Cuxhavenerstr. bei Heimfeld.
Wer Interesse hat ,bei mir gibt´s nähere Info´s,oder Tel. 0421-6092032.
Gruß Björn


----------



## Mutti (13. Oktober 2007)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust,am Sonntag 14.10. mit zum Classictreffen in die Harburger Berge  zu kommen?Vorraussetzung ist jedoch "Altmetall" oder änliches,auf jedenfall altes Material.



Endlich mal Retro-Biken, solche Ideen kursieren auch hier.  Nur, ngngng, dass kommt jetzt - so prinzipiell - doch eher 'n bisserl kurzfristig.  
Euch morgen auf alle Fälle viel Spaß in den HaBes!  

Da wir gerade bei morgen sind: ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich's nicht pünktlich zur Schleuse werde schaffen können. Möchte aber gern ggf. später dazu stoßen, wenn's passen sollte. Also, bitte die Handys nicht zu tief im "Handgepäck" verstauen ... oder gar ausschalten!  Daaaanke.  

Grundsätzlich gilt natürlich: *morgen, Sonntag, geländeradsportlicher Touren- und Trainingstreff um 13:00 Uhr auf der Schleusenbrücke* (OL, Niedersachsendamm)! _Weiß, dass wer kommen will!_ 

Bis denne ...  ... und allen "Reisenden" viel Spaß im Schwarzwald, Rheingau, Harz, Deister ... oder wo auch immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LLcoolfreak (13. Oktober 2007)

Als WE Oldenburger würde mich mal brennend interessieren, wo ich den hier so oft angesprochenen "Huntetrail" finde. 
War heute unterwegs und bin beim Schloßpark in den "Hunteweg" eingebogen der dann zur "Ammerländer Route" führte, bin dann bis hinter den "Woldsee" gefahren und hab irgendwie nen Bogen zurück gemacht. War ich da schon zufällig in der Nähe vom "Huntetrail" und gibt es da hinten sonst noch gute Strecken???


----------



## greyscale (14. Oktober 2007)

LLcoolfreak schrieb:


> Als WE Oldenburger würde mich mal brennend interessieren, wo ich den hier so oft angesprochenen "Huntetrail" finde.
> War heute unterwegs und bin beim Schloßpark in den "Hunteweg" eingebogen der dann zur "Ammerländer Route" führte, bin dann bis hinter den "Woldsee" gefahren und hab irgendwie nen Bogen zurück gemacht. War ich da schon zufällig in der Nähe vom "Huntetrail" und gibt es da hinten sonst noch gute Strecken???



Der Huntetrail ist idT Teil des Huntewegs zwischen Wardenburg/Sandkrug und Sandhatten. Also am Schlosspark nicht rechts abbiegen, sondern weiter geradeaus Richtung Süden.

Der Woldsee dürfte irgendwo zwischen 15 und 20 km vom Eingang des Huntetrails liegen.

Im Wold kenne ich nichts Anspruchsvolles. Etwas weiter südlich im Wildenloh kann man schon was finden.

Komm einfach zum Treff, da wird dir schon gezeigt, warum man auch in OL ein Mounty haben darf...

g.


----------



## vattim (16. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen, 

nach viel zu langer Zwangspause (Grippe etc.) muss ich dringend wieder auf`s bike.  Mittwoch geht bei mir nicht; habe Nachtdienst. Sonntag geht auch nicht; habe 12-Std-Tagesdienst. Aber:  Samstag habe ich kurzfristig frei genommen und dann soll es losgehen. 

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit sich anzuschließen. Bin für alle Strecken offen.... hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf "Huntetrail und/ oder Achterbahn".  Aber wie gesagt, bin für "fast" alles offen. 

Dachte so gg. Mittag; Treffpunkt: Schleuse oder Buhl....ist eigentlich egal. 


Würd mich freuen


Grüße

Tim




P.S.  Kein Tempogebolze; habe fast vier Wochen ausgesetzt.


----------



## Fraegle (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi!



greyscale schrieb:


> zwischen Wardenburg/Sandkrug und Sandhatten.


Das Dorf zwischen Wardenburg und Sandkrug heißt übrigens Astrup, nur für den Fall, dass jemand das mal auf ner Karte sucht.

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## OldenBiker (17. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen,

fährt heute jemand mit? Allleine macht das irgendwie keinen Spass.

Video von der sonntäglichen Harztour ist hochgeladen, jedenfalls schon mal eines. 5min Trail-Abfahrt    .

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen,

leider muss ich Euch schreiben, 
dass der Stephan und ich
heute nicht zum Mittwoch Abend Radeln kommen werden. 
Uns ist es einfach zu regnerisch....   :kotz:

Den Fahrenden wünsche ich auf jeden Fall
einen netten recht trockenen Ausflug auf
Euren Bikes......  

Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieol (18. Oktober 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> fährt heute jemand mit? Allleine macht das irgendwie keinen Spass.
> 
> ...



Hey I..., wo warst du denn???
Zu zweit haben wir eine kleine Tour gewagt, allerdings hat uns ein Defekt ereilt und wir mussten dann leider abbrechen

Beste Grüße


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Oktober 2007)

Musste leider nochmal los, Angebot abgeben. Kunden gehen bei leider vor biken.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Fraegle (18. Oktober 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Musste leider nochmal los, Angebot abgeben. Kunden gehen bei leider vor biken.
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker



s/i l/i mir l/


----------



## vattim (18. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen, 


wollte noch mal kurz an den von mir angestrebten Samstagstrip erinnern 

Grüße


----------



## greyscale (18. Oktober 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Musste leider nochmal los, Angebot abgeben. Kunden gehen bei *leider* vor biken.



Falscher Ansatz, von meinem Pa (und der konnte verkaufen ) habe ich gelernt: Der Kunde stört nie, er ist der Sinn unserer Arbeit! - und das hat der denen auch breit grinsend so ins Gesicht gesagt...

g.


----------



## Mutti (19. Oktober 2007)

Wo wir gerade bei einer soliden Kundenorientierung sind ...   ... hier - auf Wunsch und Nachfrage  - ein paar kurze Hinweise auf Wochenendtermine im "Klüngelbereich":

1. CTFs: 

- So, "Twentse Heuvelen Tocht" ab Losser 
- So, CTF ab Ratzeburg

2. (Hobby-) XC:

- So, 12:00 Uhr, "Rund um den Aussichtsturm" in Lohne _(Übrigens nicht zu verwechseln mit der WE-Cup-Rennstrecke in Lohne am Grevingsberg ... die kommt im Januar wieder unter die Stollen!)_

3. Tour:

- Sa, Tour mit Tim   
- So, 13:00 Uhr, (wie immer) Treff an der Schleuse (OL-Niedersachsendamm)

Weiteres folgt!  

Bis denne ... 

Tipp am Rande: Surwold-Video _(Dank an dani72 & Co. ...  ... nur, hey, wo sind die "Hobbys"?!?  )_!


----------



## vattim (19. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen, 

für alle, die es interessiert:

Samstag, 20.10.2007,  14:30 Uhr an der Schleuse. Wollte dann Rtg. Sandkrug fahren.  

Grüße


Tim


----------



## Geestraider (19. Oktober 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> für alle, die es interessiert:
> 
> ...



nabend,

ich wollte nachher noch mitn paar kumpels ne runde kicken gehen, wenn die beine morgen nicht zu schwer sind  fahre ich vielleicht nachmittags noch ne runde. 
mal schauen ob ich dann in richtung sandhatten/sandkrug fahre! büschen gierenberg-dachsberg-huntetrail is ja nie verkehrt 

vielleicht fährt man sich ja übern weg und bitte nicht übern haufen 
und wenn nicht wünsche ich viel spass 

gruß michael

PS: mensch ich sehe gerade das ich die 999. antwort und den 1000. beitrag geschrieben habe!! was für eine feierliche zahl


----------



## schnitzlwirt (20. Oktober 2007)

Morgen alle an die Schleuse oder es gibt Haue!!


----------



## harrypotter (21. Oktober 2007)

OK  *duck*
Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (21. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen,

habe von der gestrigen Tour den Huntetrail in kompletter Länge auf Video.
Und der Dachsberg ist auch hochgeladen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (23. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

ich weiß,  Cross-Posts gehören sich nicht, aber in meinem Fahradstall wird es langsam etwas leer:

Mir ist heute an der Autobahn-Auffahrt Bürgerfelde ein Rad gestohlen worden:

-Rahmen Giant X1000 (1997), racinggreen (grün)
-Federgabel RS Ruby Metro
-Schaltung (3 x 7) Mix STX-RC/Alivio
-relativ aufwendige Lichtanlage

Das Rad dürfte in OL ein Unikat darstellen, also bitte jedes grüne Giant an mich melden.


Und wenn jetzt jemand meint: Da war doch im März/April schonmal was mit einem gestohlenen Rad beim Grauwert - stimmt: Das ist dieses Jahr nach meinem Gudereit RC-60 (ist einmal wieder aufgetaucht) mein dritter Fahrraddiebstahl und wäre der zweite Totalverlust.

2007 habe ich die Seuche am Hacken, aber viel kann da ja nicht mehr kommen 

g.


----------



## vattim (24. Oktober 2007)

Moinsen, 

Wie sieht`s heute abend aus? Fährt jemand mit?

Grüße


Tim


----------



## rieol (24. Oktober 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Wie sieht`s heute abend aus? Fährt jemand mit?
> 
> ...



Jau, mein Bike fährt und ich treibe es an  
Bis nachher


----------



## rieol (24. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Mir ist heute an der Autobahn-Auffahrt Bürgerfelde ein Rad gestohlen worden:
> 
> -Rahmen Giant X1000 (1997), racinggreen (grün)
> -Federgabel RS Ruby Metro
> ...



Hast du mal ein Bild?


----------



## Mutti (24. Oktober 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Wie sieht`s heute abend aus? Fährt jemand mit?



Ich werde heute NICHT dabei sein können. Dem _schnitzlwirt_ geht's leider genauso.  

Wünsch Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß!  

Dicke Grüße an die ganze Horde! 

@greyscale: Schlimm ...  ... aber, genau, gibt's 'n Foto?!?


----------



## Picantus Luther (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich heute nich. Bin noch platt. Rücken, Bauch und Popo: aua.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Oktober 2007)

Mutti schrieb:


> Ich werde heute NICHT dabei sein können. Dem _schnitzlwirt_ geht's leider genauso.


 Ich auch nicht.... 


Mutti schrieb:


> Wünsch Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß!


ich auch... 


Mutti schrieb:


> Dicke Grüße an die ganze Horde!


 von mir auch...


----------



## rabauke. (27. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich bin neu in der MTB-Szene und wollte fragen, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt - am besten mit einem großen Sortiment an Helmen, Sporbrillen etc. ?

Danke! 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (27. Oktober 2007)

rabauke. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin neu in der MTB-Szene und wollte fragen, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt - am besten mit einem großen Sortiment an Helmen, Sporbrillen etc. ?



Nein.

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (28. Oktober 2007)

rabauke. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin neu in der MTB-Szene und wollte fragen, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt - am besten mit einem großen Sortiment an Helmen, Sporbrillen etc. ?
> 
> Danke!
> ...



Genau. grey.. kann zugestimmt werden. Der nächste ist in Bremen.
Gutes Sortiment usw.  Stadler ergooglen.

Jo


----------



## Timo007 (28. Oktober 2007)

moinsen,
was soll den das heissen,kein ordentlicher bikeshop in Ol.?????
was´n quatsch.
aber mal was anderes fährt heute jemand die 13 uhr???
grusss timo


----------



## jNs (28. Oktober 2007)

werde wohl um 13 uhr anner Schleuse sein 
bis denn dann

Jens


----------



## greyscale (28. Oktober 2007)

Ruhig Brauner...



Timo007 schrieb:


> moinsen,
> was soll den das heissen,*kein ordentlicher bikeshop in Ol*.?????
> was´n quatsch.
> [...]




Das war aber gar nicht die Frage .

g.


----------



## vattim (28. Oktober 2007)

aber mal was anderes fährt heute jemand die 13 uhr???
grusss timo[/QUOTE]

Leider nicht. Muss zu Omma. Geburtstag "feiern" und lecker Diätkuchen:kotz:  Aber ich werde heute abend noch einen "kleinen" nightride machen. Falls jemand Lust hat...

Gruß

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (29. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner...
> 
> Das war aber gar nicht die Frage .
> g.



???
Muffensausen?     WARUM?
Großes Sortiment: wo?
Viele Helme: ja?

Tolle Räder: absolut!

Wer fragt, bekommt wahrscheinlich auch Antworten. Lügen und Verunglimpfen ist nicht nett.
Be straight. Stay true.


----------



## greyscale (29. Oktober 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> ???
> Muffensausen?     WARUM?



Nein, wieso ?

Die Frage von rabauke ist eindeutig mit "Nein" zu beantworten.

Timo007 geht auf eine andere Frage ein, die gar nicht gestellt wurde.



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Großes Sortiment: wo?
> Viele Helme: ja?
> 
> Tolle Räder: absolut!



100 % d'accord.

Man muss auch immer dazu sagen, dass OL, bzw. die "Szene" viel zu klein sind, um das, was rabauke nachfragt wirklich kostendeckend betreiben zu können. 100 Leute, die alle fünf Jahre mal einen neuen Helm brauchen, da kann man nicht großartig Auswahl vorhalten...

In der großen Nachbarstadt rechts gibt es den idealen Radladen auch nicht. Am nächsten an das, was ich mir wünschte, kommt Erwins Tempel in Bocholt, aber der vertickt bei Rädern wieder nur Eigenmarke.



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wer fragt, bekommt wahrscheinlich auch Antworten. Lügen und Verunglimpfen ist nicht nett.
> [...]



Nö, würde ich auch nie tun.

g.


----------



## Fraegle (29. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

hier nochmal ein Zitat der eigentlichen Frage:



rabauke. schrieb:


> ...und wollte fragen, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt - am besten mit einem großen Sortiment an Helmen, Sporbrillen etc. ?



Die Grundfrage ist also, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt. Das mit den Brillen und Helmen ist eine Spezifikation.

Ich würde sagen, es gibt zwei Läden in Oldenburg, in denen man MTBs kaufen kann (ich habe dieses Jahr im Frühjahr eine umfassende Studie unter den meißten Fahrradgeschäften in Oldenburg gemacht). 

Die größte Auswahl an Brillen, die ich in Oldenburg gesehen habe gibt es in keinem der beiden, sondern in einem dritten Geschäft. Allerdings ist das Angebot auch da nicht all-umfassend. 

Die Namen der Geschäfte poste ich hier aber nicht öffentlich, weil ich nicht wegen Schleichwerbung aus dem Forum gekickbanned werden möchte. 

Mit dem Helmangebot in Oldenburg habe ich mich noch nicht befasst. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Picantus Luther (29. Oktober 2007)

Da stand auf seinem T-Shirt:
Janz wichtig! Fresse halten angesagt.

Manchmal denke ich: noch ist´s nicht mein Motte.
Wer weiß,wann?!

Heute haben wir das 1. mal unser Whirlpool ausprobiert.
Ich glaube, da kann man ganz toll seine Gräten massieren lassen.
Ach ja. Das Leben kann so schön sein.

Mittwoch-Night-Biken ist schön.
Sehen wir uns?

Jo


----------



## schnitzlwirt (29. Oktober 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Mittwoch-Night-Biken ist schön.
> Sehen wir uns?



Bin krank.


----------



## vattim (30. Oktober 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> .
> 
> Mittwoch-Night-Biken ist schön.
> Sehen wir uns?
> ...



Ich wollte Mittwoch auch "nightriden". Habe aber bis 17:00 Uhr noch ein Seminar. Kann sein, dass zeitlich etwas eng wird. "I´ll try"

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (30. Oktober 2007)

rabauke. schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin neu in der MTB-Szene und wollte fragen, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt - am besten mit einem großen Sortiment an Helmen, Sporbrillen etc. ?
> 
> Danke!
> ...



probiers mal in der lambertistrasse.


----------



## Pappnase (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,

bin neu zugezogen und habe eure Diskussion verfolgt.
Bei uns ins Göttingen (wo ich herkomme) gibt es gute MTB Läden.
Die sind nicht an eine Marke gebunden und haben i.d.R. fachliches Personal.
Wenn ich jetzt soetwas in Oldenburg suche:
wo gibt es solche Läden?


----------



## Fraegle (31. Oktober 2007)

Pappnase schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> bin neu zugezogen und habe eure Diskussion verfolgt.
> Bei uns ins Göttingen (wo ich herkomme) gibt es gute MTB Läden.
> ...



Hallo,
AFAIR haben alle Läden, die ich im Frühjahr abgeklappert habe, mir je nur Räder einer Marke angeboten (obwohl ich mir bei Tiemo nicht mehr ganz sicher bin).
Die fachliche Kompetenz hängt in den Läden zum Teil deutlich vom Verkäufer ab.

Da hier in Oldenburg, verglichen mit Göttingen, die MTB Szene übersichtlich ist, ist auch der Umsatz, den diese Szene erzeugt begrenzt. Ich kenne nur einen Laden, der sich auf MTBs spezialisiert hat (an der schon genannten Lambertiestraße) und einen zweiten, der MTBs überhaupt im Laden stehen hat (am Bahnhof). Ach ja, BOC hat auch MTBs im Laden. Das hätte ich fast vergessen. 

Alle anderen Geschäfte in denen ich war hätten bei Interesse das gewünschte Rad bestellt. Allerdings aus dem Katalog aussuchen kann ich auch im Internet. 

Den Negativrekord in Sachen Beratung und Fachkompetenz hat dieses Fahrradgeschäft in der Innenstadt, gegenüber von Monse aufgestellt. Das ist so schlecht, dass ich mir nicht mal den Namen merken kann. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Theo:-) (31. Oktober 2007)

Moin
Nach undendlicher langer abwesenheit melde ich mal wieder....hier macht grade ein Thema die Runde wo ich was sagen muss...ich kann da einfach nicht die Klappe halten  
Zitat:


> Hi Leute,
> ich bin neu in der MTB-Szene und wollte fragen, ob es in Oldenburg einige gute MTB-Läden gibt - am besten mit einem großen Sortiment an Helmen, Sporbrillen etc. ?


Antwort:


> Nein.



Ok die Antwort ist wenn man die Fragestellung Wörtlich niemz
  richtig...aber etwas differenzierter betrachte nicht richtig.
Klar so ein Shop wie Stadler gibt es in Oldenburg nicht...ok BOC
...aber das Thema lassen wir lieber 
Aber in der Summer der Shops ist es in Oldenburg sehr wohl möglich einen guten Helm 
oder eine klasse Brille zu bekommen. In der Summer der Shops ist die Auswahl doch recht gross.
So habe ich mir vor 8 Wochen einen Helm (Bell Furio) an der Cloppenburgerstrasse gekauft. 
Meinen Sattel und neue Flaschenhalter in der Lambertistrasse usw.........
Und wenn ich Rastede dazu zähle komme ich auf 6 Shops wo man ruhig mal vorbei schauen kann. Und da lässt sich sicher was finden.
Wenn es dadrum geht ein Rad zu kaufen ...das ..stimmt ist es nicht ganz so pralle mit der Auswahl. 
Aber das liegt dadran das die Oldenburger lieber Holländer Fährrader fahren als MTB oder Rennrad.
Klar in der Summe: Rennradfahrer, Mountainbikefahrer und Triathleten sind schon einige sportlich
 auf ihren rädern unterwegs...aber dennoch für eine Fahrradfahrer Stadt wie Oldenburg recht wenig. 
Diese Gründe sollen andere diskutieren....

Was ich eigendlich sagen will ist, wenn man mal die Shops abklappert
...macht das nicht auch mehr Spaß als mit Freundin durch Schuhläden zu gehen... ist das Angebot nicht so klein wie geschildert.

Soviel von meiner Seite....jetzt bin ich wieder weg    
Achja nehmt euch in acht...1 und 2 Dezember...in Sandkrug...ihr könnt was erleben.....   


Ich werde mit Kamera da sein und euch Ablichten...jede schwäche wird festgehalten   


Gruß
Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (31. Oktober 2007)

Forenregeln beachten!!! 

Werbung bzw. das Schlechtmachen von Radläden haben hier nix zu suchen. Schickt doch ne PN...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (31. Oktober 2007)

Ups, Doublepost... 

Guckt mal hier


----------



## Fraegle (31. Oktober 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Guckt mal hier



Erinnert mich sehr an v. Gravenreuth....


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (31. Oktober 2007)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Forenregeln beachten!!!
> 
> Werbung bzw. das Schlechtmachen von Radläden haben hier nix zu suchen. Schickt doch ne PN...



ALSO: ES GIBT GAR KEINE LÄDEN IN OLDENBURG!!!!!! ES GIBT NICHT MAL LÄDEN IN DEUTSCHLAND. FAHRRÄDER WERDEN HIERZULANDE VON BÄUMEN GEPFLÜCKT. WO DIESE BÄUME ZU FINDEN SIND, DARF ABER NICHT VERRATEN WERDEN....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Oktober 2007)

............los Leute, den Rechner aus.... 
 und dann zum Night-Ride auf dem Bike ...... 

Treffen wie immer um 18.00 Uhr am bekannten Ort.....


----------



## vattim (31. Oktober 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ............los Leute, den Rechner aus....
> und dann zum Night-Ride auf dem Bike ......
> 
> Treffen wie immer um 18.00 Uhr am bekannten Ort.....



Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Ist kurzfristig noch etwas dazwischen gekommen. Aber euch viel Spaß. Kurze Zwischenfrage: Was ist eigentlich mit den angekündigten "Telefonkarten"?


Gruß

Tim


----------



## Pappnase (31. Oktober 2007)

Okay. Hab´s verstanden. Ich lese hier ganz deutlich:
keine vernünftigen Fahrradläden in OL.
Schade. Macht aber nichts. OL ist schön. Räder gibts auch in anderen Städten.
Ich probiere es mal in OS.  Schließlich muß ich nicht bei einem Händler kaufen, der wahrscheinlich wie ein Versicherungsvertreter erst einmal sagt: alles kündigen, alles schlecht, nur bei uns ist alles super. So etwas habe ich schon einmal erlebt. Glaubt mir: eine faire Beratung und Angebote verschiedener Marken ist immer noch das beste.

Night-Biken?
Cool.
Und wo?


----------



## Seiffen (31. Oktober 2007)

moin, moin,
also, ein überraschend gutes Fahrradangebot gibt es gerade in OL! 
Viele Händler haben sich allerdings spezialisiert. Wer beim Händler für normale Gebrauchsräder ein MTB der Spitzenklasse sucht, ist selber schuld.
Viel Spaß heute Abend,
Manni


----------



## Theo:-) (31. Oktober 2007)

> Okay. Hab´s verstanden. Ich lese hier ganz deutlich:
> keine vernünftigen Fahrradläden in OL.



Wo steht das???
Ich sage würde sagen es gibt nicht den einen Shop in Oldenburg der alles hat.
Es gibt mehrere Shops die alle ein klein wenig haben....und in der Summe ist das schon was.
Und das jeder Krüppel sein Krüpp lobt ist überall so  



> Werbung bzw. das Schlechtmachen von Radläden haben hier nix zu suchen. Schickt doch ne PN...



Wo geschehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffen (31. Oktober 2007)

moin Theo,
genau so ist es! Wer suchet, der findet, so steht es in der Bibel. Besser als Schuhläden abklappern.
Schönen Abend,
Manni


----------



## greyscale (31. Oktober 2007)

Pappnase schrieb:


> Okay. Hab´s verstanden. Ich lese hier ganz deutlich:
> keine vernünftigen Fahrradläden in OL.



Irgendwie hat das so keiner geschrieben...

_Fahrräder_ kann man in OL sogar sehr vernünftig kaufen: Lambertistraße, Willi-Brandt-Platz, Oldenburger Straße in Rastede, für "normales Equipment" fallen mir noch viel mehr Adressen ein. Guck' dich um...

Bekleidung, Helme, Brillen und besonders Radschuhe, da haben wir in OL ein echtes Problem. 



Pappnase schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal in OS.



Die haben mehr Berge, aber wirklich gute Radläden? Hätte ich von gehört...[/QUOTE]

@schnitzlwirt: Es macht keiner Werbung und macht keiner schlecht. Wir reden da eigentlich ziemlich offen von einer Geschichte der Stadt, der "Szene" und nicht von einem Problem mit dem ein oder anderen Händler. Das wird es in jedem größeren "Dorf" so oder so ähnlich geben. Wo ich mein nächstes Mounty (in OL) kaufen werde und meinen (viel wichtiger) lokalen Rennradhändler für's nächste RRad kenne ich auch. 

g.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (31. Oktober 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> @schnitzlwirt: Es macht keiner Werbung und macht keiner schlecht.



Jo is klar, der Heckler hat ja auch nur Buhl in der Signatur und Fraegle macht ja auch den Laden in der Stadt überhaupt nicht schlecht oder so....  


Logisch, dass das völlig konform geht mit Folgendem:



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin sind Beitraege und Themen mit folgendem Hintergrund nicht erwuenscht und werden mit den uns zur Verfuegung stehenden Mitteln bekaempft:
> 
> * Werbung, direkte und auch versteckte, wie die allzu oft genannte Adresse einer Firma oder Website
> 
> ...



Ansonsten einfach mal gaaanz runterscrollen und auf Verhaltensregeln klicken. 

MfG


----------



## Fraegle (1. November 2007)

Hi!

Wenn jemand die Frage stellt, in welche Radgeschäfte man gehen kann und man darauf antwortet ist das meiner Meinung nach keine Werbung.

In meiner Negativen Aussage habe ich mich noch sehr zusammen genommen, von daher kommt es der Reflektion und dem krittischen Hinterfragen eher nahe, als dem Schlechtmachen. Ausserdem liest sich die entsprechende Regel so, dass es sich um andere Forenmitglieder handelt, die man nicht angreifen soll. 

Im Übrigen ist die Durchsetzung der Forenregeln Aufgabe der Mods und Admins.

Wir brauchen dringend den Stammtisch, denn dort kann man solche Dinge weit besser besprechen, als in einem öffentlichen Forum. 

MfG
Fraegle

PS.: Ich will auch nicht gesagt haben, dass es in Oldenburg keine vernünftigen Geschäfte gibt.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (1. November 2007)

Ich finde es ist in unser aller Interesse, wenn es keinen Ärger mit irgendwelchen Regeln im Thread gibt. Die Sache den Mods zu melden wäre aber zugegebenermaßen ziemlich albern. 

Die Debatte welcher Radladen denn nun toll ist gehört nicht in ein öffentliches Forum. Dafür gibt es eine wunderbare PN-Funktion, die ich für den ursprünglichen Fragesteller auch angewandt habe. Und siehe da, er ist glücklich und hat seitdem vermutlich nicht ein einziges Mal hier reingeschaut.  

Ich finde deinen Kommentar bei weitem nicht so bedenklich wie die Werbung in der Signatur, tut mir Leid wenn es einen anderen Eindruck erweckt hat.


----------



## Pappnase (1. November 2007)

Stammtisch ist eine gute Idee. In GÖ hatten wir tatsächlich einen.

Zum Thema RAdläden in OL sage ich meine persönliche Meinung.
Ich sage: ich lese... . , so meine ich: "ICH" lese hier (für mich) zwischen den Zeilen. 
Ich kenne verschiedene Radläden. GÖ hat gute Auswahl und Personal, MS hat gute Auswahl, Personal so lala. KS: gut und gut. OL kenne ich ja noch nicht.
Gerne schaue ich mich hier um. Es stehen ja genug im Tele-Buch.
Weil ich ein neues MTB (mein altes Cann. ist platt) brauche, hätte ich gerne nur eine Geschäft mit echt fachlicher Kompetenz. Vom Hören-Sagen scheint selbst der Specialist in OL nur Fachkompetenz vorzugaukeln. Ich kenne ihn nicht. Das ändert sich sicherlich bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. November 2007)

Pappnase schrieb:


> Das ändert sich sicherlich bald.


So, ich mische mich auch mal ein.
Man kann in OL Räder kaufen. Je nach Ausrichtung muss man aber auf unterschiedliche Anbieter zurückgreifen. Es besteht aber die Chance hier glücklich zu werden. Helme, Brillen und Schuhe sind immer mit Fahrerei von einem Händler zum anderen verbunden.
Die zahlreichen Händler für das Alltagstrekking- oder Hollandrad lass ich mal außen vor, obwohl ich von einem Händler in der Weißenmoorstr. angenehm überrascht war. Auch am Damm gibt es einen, der unglaublich viele Kleinteile vorrätig hat. An der Weißenmoorstr. hat sich ein Arbeitskollege von mir ein MTB gekauft, weil dort auch schon die Räder für seine Kinder gekauft wurden. Beratung und Preis waren ganz gut. Die hatten sogar eine ordentliche Auswahl von Radschuhen (hauptsächlich Shimano) vorrätig.
Im hochwertigen MTB und RR-Bereich gibt es weniger Anbieter.
Für ein neues MTB würde ich die Suche in der Lambertistraße beginnen und dann auf jeden Fall auch der Nordseite des Bahnhofs einen Besuch abstatten. Dort findest du auf jeden Fall ein paar Cannondales, falls es wieder in diese Richtung gehen soll. In der Ziegelhofstraße wird eher der Rennradfahrer glücklich...
Ich habe bei allen schon Umsatz mit Kleinteilen gemacht. Zwei Räder in unserem Haus stammen aus der Lambertistr.
Gruß Zoid


----------



## vattim (1. November 2007)

Moinsen, 


ich frage mich, ob die ganzen vorangegangenen Diskussionen darüber, ob es in OL taugliche Fahrradläden gibt, überhaupt hier in dieses Forum gehören   . Und abgesehen davon, kann man das Thema auch unnötig "auslatschen". 
Vielleicht ein abschließendes Statement von mir:  Ja, es gibt in und um OL Fahrradläden, in denen man alles kaufen kann, was das Herz begehrt. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was ich im "Bike-Bereich" machen will. 

Die Beratung in einzelenen Läden, da schließe ich mich an, hängt immer von der Person ab, die etwas verkaufen will; es gibt solche und solche. 

Und wenn man in diesem Themenkomplex etwas versiert ist, kann man ja auch immer noch im "Internet" bei einigen Anbietern, den einen oder oder anderen Schnapper machen   

Das dazu. 

Nun nochmal die Frage bzgl. unserer Telefonkartenaktion. Ist da etwas an mir vorbeigegangen oder wie ist das der aktuelle Stand????

Viele Grüße an alle


Tim


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. November 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Nun nochmal die Frage bzgl. unserer Telefonkartenaktion. Ist da etwas an mir vorbeigegangen oder wie ist das der aktuelle Stand????


Als ich Mutti das letzte mal dazu sprach, war er dabei Zahlendreher und Übertragungsfehler bei den Nummern auszumerzen. So weit ich orientiert bin, ist noch keine Drucklegung bzw. Verteilung erfolgt. 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## didiundstulle (1. November 2007)

Moin, moin,
in WHV gibts auch mindestens einen guten Laden, wo man jedenfalls gutes Rennrad- und Crossequipment findet.
Aber mal was anderes von einem Forumsneuling. Besteht hier Interesse, über die Wintermonate eine "Rennserie" nach dem Vorbild der "Parkmassaker" aus Zürich und Basel http://www.parkmassaker.ch
oder des "Störtebeker-Pokals" aus Berlin zu organisieren www.stoertebeker-cup.de? 
Gruß, matze


----------



## Pappnase (1. November 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein abschließendes Statement von mir:  Ja, es gibt in und um OL Fahrradläden, in denen man alles kaufen kann, was das Herz begehrt. Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was ich im "Bike-Bereich" machen will. Die Beratung in einzelenen Läden, da schließe ich mich an, hängt immer von der Person ab, die etwas verkaufen will; es gibt solche und solche.
> Und wenn man in diesem Themenkomplex etwas versiert ist, kann man ja auch immer noch im "Internet" bei einigen Anbietern, den einen oder oder anderen Schnapper machen
> Tim



Amen. 

Wenn nicht im Forum, wo denn dann?

Ich bedanke mich bei alles Kom.Abgebenden. Danke für die reichliche INfo.
Das war mehr als ich erwartet habe.

Anderes Thema: welches Konditionsmittel (also gemittelt) hat eure Truppe?
Will nur wissen: hab ihr was drauf oder müßt ihr noch ´n bissl mehr trainieren?


----------



## vattim (1. November 2007)

Pappnase schrieb:


> Wenn nicht im Forum, wo denn dann?



Im Forum schon, aber ich meinte speziell nicht unbedingt in diesem Bereich des Forums. Es ging mir allerdings mehr um das "Auslatschen" des Themas. Hoffe du wirst fündig.... 


Grüße

Tim


----------



## greyscale (1. November 2007)

Pappnase schrieb:


> [...]
> Anderes Thema: welches Konditionsmittel (also gemittelt) hat eure Truppe?



Radio Eriwan meint: "Es kommt darauf an."  Der Wintertreff sonntags besteht aus drei Unter-Gruppen, wenn ich das richtig sehe:

-BuhlHaufen
-Geländefraktion der Rennradfreunde
-Geländefraktion der Bären

Je nachdem, welche Fraktion die Mehrheit stellt, fällt das Ergebnis aus. Sind mehr "Buhlis" dabei, wird es eher entspannt. Tauchen mehr Rennradfreunde oder Bären auf, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es recht sportlich wird. 



Pappnase schrieb:


> Will nur wissen: hab ihr was drauf oder müßt ihr noch ´n bissl mehr trainieren?



Egal wieviel, es ist nie genug.

g.


----------



## nikakoi (3. November 2007)

hallo. bin am we in oldenburg. geht da was? ich nehme mein ssp-rr mit (50|18). 

beste grüße, 

nikakoi


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. November 2007)

nikakoi schrieb:


> geht da was?



Hallo, am Sonntag geht bei uns immer was.  
Wir treffen uns um 13.00 Uhr an der Küstenkanalschleuse. MTB Sonntagstreff
Es handelt sich aber um eine MTB-Fraktion und um eine Cross-Gruppierung. 



nikakoi schrieb:


> ich nehme mein ssp-rr mit (50|18).



Ob der normalerweise gefahrenen Strecken, 
der Witterung und der zum Teil schmierigen Wege, 
hege ich *mehr als nur leichte Zweifel* an der Tauglichkeit 
deines ssp-rr für diese Ausfahrt.  
Befestigte Wege fahren wir nämlich fast gar nicht bzw. werden 
von uns sehr sehr gerne gemieden.   

Vielleicht wäre das ja was für Dich....Oldenburger Rennradfreunde

Dieses Posting soll als netter Hinweis verstanden 
und in keinem Fall als unhöfliche Ausladung gewertet werden.
Unser Treff zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass alle Herzlich Willkommen sind.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. November 2007)

nikakoi schrieb:


> hallo. bin am we in oldenburg. geht da was? ich nehme mein ssp-rr mit (50|18).
> 
> beste grüße,
> 
> nikakoi



Hallo! Oldenbürger hat recht. Ich habe im vorletzen Winter ein wenig mit nem  SSP-MTB experimentiert. Ich würde für die Schleusentreffrunde was mit Stollen nehmen und nicht gerade im Bereich 1:2,7-2,8 ketten, sondern eher unter 1:2,5 bleiben. Für dein Setup wäre der 10 Uhr RR-Treff besser geeignet. Hoffe ich schätze deine fahrerischen und physischen Fähigkeiten nicht total falsch ein!
Gruß Zoid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikakoi (3. November 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo, am Sonntag geht bei uns immer was.
> 
> Ob der normalerweise gefahrenen Strecken,
> der Witterung und der zum Teil schmierigen Wege,
> ...



hallo. 

danke für Deine nette antwort. aber, nee. recht hast Du wohl....das ist dann nix für mich und meinen stahlrenner. 

mein mtb ist zu hause geblieben. so viel platz war dann leider nicht mehr im kofferraum. 

ich wünsche Euch viel spaß und werde in erinnerung behalten, dass ich mit einem mtb das nächste mal sonntag in OL eine nette runde mit Euch fahren könnte. 

beste grüße, 

nikakoi


----------



## nikakoi (3. November 2007)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Für dein Setup wäre der 10 Uhr RR-Treff besser geeignet. Hoffe ich schätze deine fahrerischen und physischen Fähigkeiten nicht total falsch ein!
> Gruß Zoid



keine ahnung. I#m no fit****er. ich hab nicht mal klickies für das rr und bin wohl auch sonst derbe unterequipped. aber wenn's sein muss, lasse ich mir nix anmerken und atme noch durch die nase, wenn ich schon vom rad kippen sollte... 

ist einer von Euch beim 10h rr-treff dabei? wie schnell seid's ihr denn so? wieviel km? wenn ich morgen so früh rauskomme, wäre das ja vielleicht echt was. 


danke und  

beste grüße, 

nikakoi


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. November 2007)

nikakoi schrieb:


> keine ahnung. I#m no fit****er. ich hab nicht mal klickies für das rr und bin wohl auch sonst derbe unterequipped. aber wenn's sein muss, lasse ich mir nix anmerken und atme noch durch die nase, wenn ich schon vom rad kippen sollte...
> 
> ist einer von Euch beim 10h rr-treff dabei? wie schnell seid's ihr denn so? wieviel km? wenn ich morgen so früh rauskomme, wäre das ja vielleicht echt was.


Hallo,
das mit der Fitness bezog sich weniger auf die RR- bzw. MTB-Gruppen, sondern darauf, dass es durchaus Leute gibt, die ganz erstaunliche Übersetzungen treten können. Wobei ich 50:18 im Wald halt recht grob fände. Da sind bei normaler Konstitution und nicht zu extremem Gelände irgend was zwischen 1:2 und 1:2,5 angezeigt. Ich habe damals 34/16 auf nem 26"-Rad gehabt.
Wenn sich morgen um 10 RR-Leute am Uni-Bad  sammeln, ist eigentlich eher Entspannung angesagt: Schnitt 28-30 km/h, 60-80 km. Ich bin raus, muss die kranke Familie pflegen. 
Gruß Zoid


----------



## nikakoi (4. November 2007)

So. Zum RR Treff hab ich es heute morgen nicht geschafft und bin dann später eine Runde, die die RR-Freunde OL ins Netz gestellt hatten (OL-Dreibergen-Wiefelstede-OL) nachgefahren. 

Nett war's. Bisschen viel Laub und Boßeler unterwegs.  

Vielleicht auf bald mal, 

beste Grüße, 

Nikakoi


----------



## Pappnase (5. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Je nachdem, welche Fraktion die Mehrheit stellt, fällt das Ergebnis aus. Sind mehr "Buhlis" dabei, wird es eher entspannt. Tauchen mehr Rennradfreunde oder Bären auf, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es recht sportlich wird. g.



Ich habe gehört:
- Buhlis: Mix aus diversen Freizeitfahrern. Wenig Untrainierte (eher vereinzelt),
haben den Ruf: wenig Rücksichtnahme auf Neulinge. Es sei denn: weiblich+gut aussehend.
- Rennradfreunde+Bären: Ziel: möglichst schnell von A nach B. Rücksicht: keine.

Nichts Neues: weil: kenne ich aus meiner Heimat.

Dann mal viel Spaß.

PS: meine Freundin wird dann wohl vorerst alleine/mit mir trainieren müssen.


----------



## greyscale (5. November 2007)

Hi,



nikakoi schrieb:


> So. Zum RR Treff hab ich es heute morgen nicht geschafft und bin dann später eine Runde, die die RR-Freunde OL ins Netz gestellt hatten (OL-Dreibergen-Wiefelstede-OL) nachgefahren.
> 
> Nett war's. Bisschen viel Laub und Boßeler unterwegs.



Die Runde bin ich gestern auch gefahren, auf dem Rückweg ab Garnholt liegt derzeit tatsächlich etwas viel Laub. Um das zu umgehen: Entweder die Hauptstraße zwischen Spohle und Wiefelstede nehmen oder über Jaderberg ausweichen. Das Thema hat sich allerdings ohnehin nächste Woche von selbst erledigt



			
				Pappnase schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört:
> - Buhlis: Mix aus diversen Freizeitfahrern. Wenig Untrainierte (eher vereinzelt),
> haben den Ruf: wenig Rücksichtnahme auf Neulinge. Es sei denn: weiblich+gut aussehend.
> - Rennradfreunde+Bären: Ziel: möglichst schnell von A nach B. Rücksicht: keine.



Ein Ruf wie Donnerhall!

Es wird schon Rücksicht genommen, wer nicht kann oder möchte, darf sich "verstecken". Das Problem bei "Rookies" ist eigentlich immer das gleiche: Mangelnde Erfahrung.

"Neulinge" nehmen sich meist nicht zurück, wenn sie es eigentlich müssten und verstecken sich nicht. Darauf wird dann auf Basis einer nicht 100%igen Kondition und Fahrtechnik "herumgeritten", bis der Lack endgültig ab ist.

Das ist Unerfahrenen relativ schwierig zu vermitteln. Also kommt 'rum und schaut's euch an, wir passen soweit es geht auf euch auf...

g.


----------



## Pappnase (5. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Also kommt 'rum und schaut's euch an, wir passen soweit es geht auf euch auf... g.



Danke für dein Angebot. Um mich geht es hier eher weniger.
Mariann will nur nicht das erleben, was schon beschrieben wurde.
Der/die ein oder andere Biker/in fährt nicht mehr mit, weil so gebrettert wird.
Das haben wir von kurzen in der Wardenburg-Mühle gehört.
Eher durch Zufall trafen wird dort MTLer. Blabla... Erfahrungsaustausch... blablabla...neu hier...fahren wollen...blabla...gibts hier ne Truppe?...JA....
nur Heizen!...Neulinge werde durch freundliche Mitfahrer gehalten...Abriss...
kein Bock mehr.
So in etwa war die Aussage. Sicherlich ist das nur eine Einzelmeinung und am fairsten ist es wohl, wenn wir/ich mal bei euch mit fahre, um selber Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Oftmals bin ich Sonntags auf anderen Sportveranstaltungen. Mal sehen wann ich Zeit freischaufeln kann.

Pat.


----------



## Seiffen (5. November 2007)

moin, moin,
ich bin in der Gruppe bisher aus persönlichen Gründen nur zweimal mitgefahren. Beim ersten Termin ging es für mich zeitweise recht schnell. Natürlich geht es bei so einer Horde zeitweise recht dynamisch zu. Das ist eben so, wenn sich eine derartige Gruppe zusammenfindet. Man hat aber immer wieder gewartet. Dann haben wir uns leider verloren da wir (drei Mann) eine Abbiegung übersehen haben. Wir sind dann eine eigene Tour gefahren.
Bei der zweiten Tour ging es ganz gut. 
Unkameradschaftlichkeit habe ich nicht festgestellt, ganz im Gegenteil!
Mir haben beide Ausfahrten sehr viel Spaß gemacht, da die Strecken nicht langweilig waren. 
Wenn mein Rad wieder fertig ist, fahre ich wieder mit.
Schönen Abend,
Manni


----------



## Picantus Luther (5. November 2007)

Hallo Manni,
das waren Du, Jörg und ich.
Es ist absolut verständlich, das es so viele unterschiedliche Konditionierte gibt.
Ich bin momentan wohl wieder auf NN. In der Anfangszeit habe ich immer mit Jörg üben/fahren dürfen. DAs war ok. Er hat aufbepasst (wie n´großer Bruder), und das war ok so. Anschließend mit der Buhl-Gruppe wars oft anstrengend. Ich kann jedoch nicht erwarten, das eine Gruppe auf 1 Person Rücksicht nimmt.Aber das ist absolut ok. Denn schließlich will ich auch nicht, das die Trainierten an Spaß einbüßen. Schließlich hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch weniger Lust mit gänzlich Untrainierten zu fahren.
Im Zweifelsfall macht man einfach einen Schnitt. Hab ich zuletzt auch jemacht.  Die Profs haben weiter gefahren und ich hatte auch Spaß.
Nur nehme ich beim nächsten Mal wohl mein Navi mit(hab ich normaler Weise sowieso dabei.) Somit ist gewährleistet, das ich auch wieder nach Hause finde.

Also Pat.
Mitfahren, ausprobieren, weiter fahren oder nicht.
 Im Zweifelsfall mitziehen lassen. Die Gruppe läst niemanden hängen.

Servus von Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (5. November 2007)

Wollte noch hinzufügen, dass wir dieses Thema schon mal zerpflückt haben.
Wir werden zZ wohl noch keine 3-Kat.-Gruppen bekommen.
Deshalb mein Wunsch abschließend an alle:  die  Konditionsstarken  würden den weniger Starken einen Gefallen erweisen, wenn sie öften auf "kürzer" reagieren. Und die Luschen (so wie ich) müssen eben halt die Backen zusammen kneifen, mehr trainieren und beißen (Beißholz hab ich genug im Schoppen). 
Denn, -t wird hier nichts. So. Nun aber Schluß jez
Tschöhö


----------



## greyscale (5. November 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> [...]Beißholz hab ich genug im Schoppen.
> [...]



Ach, dann schmeckt der wohl korkig?

Sorry, kommte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Generell kann ich für den Konditionsaufbau auch nur einen höheren Straßenanteil, am besten auf dem Rennrad empfehlen - bitte nicht schlagen. 

Liebesgrüße aus Kalau

g.


----------



## ralfathome (5. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> [....]
> Generell kann ich für den Konditionsaufbau auch nur einen höheren Straßenanteil, am besten auf dem Rennrad empfehlen [.....]
> g.


Warum?


----------



## Picantus Luther (5. November 2007)

greyscale hat eine Geländeschwäche.
Er steigt dann gerne ab, pflückt Pilze und streichelt Eichhörnchen. (nur Spaß)
Deshalb fährt er dann auf der Straße. Weil wer schneller fährt, ist eher zu hause.


----------



## Geestraider (5. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Generell kann ich für den Konditionsaufbau auch nur einen höheren Straßenanteil, am besten auf dem Rennrad empfehlen



och, das klappt bei mir auch vorzüglich mitn mtb 

ein höherer asphalt-anteil ist für die grundlagenausdauer sicher sinnvoll, aber als mtbler bevorzuge ich doch lieber wechselnde beläge. auf schotter-, wald- und feldwegen kann man auch tempo bolzen und ausserdem bruzeln die oberschenkel da so herrlich 

gruß michi


----------



## ralfathome (5. November 2007)

Achso...
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie er das formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (5. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> Achso...
> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie er das formuliert.




Ich liebe es, wenn über Anwesende in der dritten Person gesprochen wird .

So groß ist meine Geländeschwäche eigentlich gar nicht, immerhin traue ich mich meist noch mit dem Querfeldeinrad unter die Mounties.



			
				ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> Warum?



Ich sehe das Straßen-Radeln als einzige vollsaklierbare Ausdauer-Sportart. Man kann sich aussuchen, wie heftig es denn werden darf, zur Not stundenlang konstant "GA1" fahren - wenn's denn plässiert. 

Die Mounty-Radelei ist nicht skalierbar (wenn auch skaliert ), das Terrain gibt über weite Strecken vor, in welchem "Trainingsbereich" man sich gerade befindet. Der Puls geht oft zwischen 100% und Grundlast hin und her.

Ich erinnere mich da mal ganz finster an den ersten Wadenkneifer, bei dem Rennradfreunde im Pulk aufgeschlagen sind. Alle hatten Radmarathon-Erfahrung (und das sogar vorneweg), alle hatten beschlossen, die große Runde zu fahren. Und alle haben die Expedition auf die mittlere Strecke abgekürzt, weil zu heftig.

Und? Brauchbar formuliert?

g.


----------



## Seiffen (6. November 2007)

moin, moin,
wer seinen Tacho in die Hosentasche steckt und dafür die Pulsuhr benutzt, der kann auch bei ausreichender Disziplin im Gelände in bestimmten Träningsbereichen seinen Körper beanspruchen.
Probiert es mal,
Manni


----------



## DAMDAM (6. November 2007)

Ab einem gewissen Konditionniveau soll man sogar in den Bergen im Grundlagenbereich fahren können  , oder ist das Geheitze immer nur "meiner ist größer getue?" ...

Nee mal im Ernst. Ich kann auch prima im Gelände Grundlagentraining oder Rekom fahren, wenn ich mich diszipliniere und nicht jeden Berg mit vollgas anfahre. 

Gruß aus Bremen (wo auf dem MTB der Langsamste IMMER das Tempo bestimmt!)


----------



## greyscale (6. November 2007)

In Bremen hat's ja auch nur den Müllberg und ein bißchen "Bremer Schweiz". OL hat die Goldberge, den Kistenberg, die Osenberge...



Gelände ist sicher nicht gleich Gelände, aber es gibt Abschnitte, die kann man nicht langsam fahren. Die "Achterbahn" geht mbMn nur kurz vor voll. Und den Huntetrail "sin gaz"? Das macht doch keinen Spaß. Geschichten wie der Wadenkneifer gehen ohne kurz mal roter Bereich auch nicht.

Auf normalen Feldwegen, da gebe ich euch recht, kann man auch ruhig fahren - wenn man's denn mag.

g.


----------



## ralfathome (6. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, wenn über Anwesende in der dritten Person gesprochen wird .
> [.....]
> 
> g.


Sorry, eine unhöfliche Formulierung meinerseits!

Für besseres und sicheres Fahren im Gelände empfehle ich viel Fahren eben im Gelände. Viel Fahren bringt viel. Dann bleibt einem als Straßentrainierer eine Erfahrung wie die von Dir geschilderte Wadenkneifer-Story erspart.

Was ist denn die Bremer Schweiz?

Gruß 
ralf


----------



## Reiky (6. November 2007)

ups falscher comp


----------



## Loni (6. November 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> .
> Was ist denn die Bremer Schweiz?



tadaaaaaaaaaa:

Karte der Bremer Schweiz

sonst:

bei wiki wird man immer fündig


----------



## Seiffen (6. November 2007)

moin, moin,
ich lese gerade Schweiz, seht mal hier nach www.radforum.ch/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=180[/url]
Macht es nicht nach, denn Pässe fahren macht süchtig, ganz ohne Drogen!


----------



## Geestraider (6. November 2007)

Seiffen schrieb:


> Macht es nicht nach, denn Pässe fahren macht süchtig, ganz ohne Drogen!



aber es ist eine sehr schöne sucht 
also ich kann nur jedem nahe legen sich mal in den alpen auszutoben 
egal ob in österreich, der schweiz oder anderswo, es ist ein unvergessliches erlebnis und schreit nach mehr 

und für alle bergjunkies im bremer umland empfehle ich den "hohen berg" in ristedt!! der hat dicke fette 58m nn  und bittet eine tolle aussicht auf die bremer skyline


----------



## greyscale (6. November 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]
> und für alle bergjunkies im bremer umland empfehle ich den "hohen berg" in ristedt!! der hat dicke fette 58m nn  und bittet eine tolle aussicht auf die bremer skyline



In dem Bereich kann auch die Straßenfraktion auf Bremen herabblicken. Als ich da zum ersten Mal langgefahren bin, dachte ich, ich hätte Halluzinationen:

"Oh, da unten im Tal, eine Großstadt... hier bei Syke? Ähh, Moment, Fernsehturm, Fallturm, Stahlwerk, das da im Tal ist Bremen. Was war da vorhin im Müsli  ?"

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraegle (7. November 2007)

Pappnase schrieb:


> ...
> Der/die ein oder andere Biker/in fährt nicht mehr mit, weil so gebrettert wird.
> Das haben wir von kurzen in der Wardenburg-Mühle gehört.
> Eher durch Zufall trafen wird dort MTLer. Blabla... Erfahrungsaustausch... blablabla...neu hier...fahren wollen...blabla...gibts hier ne Truppe?...JA....
> ...



Nur zur Sicherheit:
Ich bin das nicht gewesen. Ich war noch nie in der Wassermühle.


----------



## Pappnase (7. November 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit:
> Ich bin das nicht gewesen. Ich war noch nie in der Wassermühle.



Wieso? Hast Du dunkel-blonde lange Haare, weibliche Rundungen (Brüste, usw.)?
Nein?. Dann warst du es wohl nicht.
Pat.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (7. November 2007)

Lang lebe die Ignorelist.


----------



## Picantus Luther (7. November 2007)

Hallo Ihr Leuts,

hat mal jemand, ausser mir auf die Wettervorhersage gesehen?
Ich könnte :kotz: 
Juckts jemanden an der alten Blinddarmnarbe (= bald gibts wieder schönes Wetter )?
Wie soll ich denn so meine Kondi. aufbauen/halten?
Hallenhalma? Preisskat?

Der Jo grüßt euch lieb.


----------



## Seiffen (7. November 2007)

moin, moin 
ich putze morgens heftig die Zähne im GA1-Bereich. Das ist schon ein ausreichendes Training zum Ausbau und auch Erhalt der Kondition. Du kannst natürlich auch mal eine Auftritt im Winter in einer Muckibude wagen.
Viele Grüße 
Manni


----------



## Geestraider (7. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> In dem Bereich kann auch die Straßenfraktion auf Bremen herabblicken. Als ich da zum ersten Mal langgefahren bin, dachte ich, ich hätte Halluzinationen:
> 
> "Oh, da unten im Tal, eine Großstadt... hier bei Syke? Ähh, Moment, Fernsehturm, Fallturm, Stahlwerk, das da im Tal ist Bremen. Was war da vorhin im Müsli  ?"
> 
> g.



ich habe echt keine ahnung  was du in deinem müsli hattest  
aber die gegend ist bei der strassenfraktion sowieso sehr beliebt, zumindest fahren die einem dahinten immer kreuz und quer vor der nase rum  besonders die urania sind richtig lässtig 

tja, so sind sie halt die sporttreibenden


----------



## greyscale (7. November 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich habe echt keine ahnung  was du in deinem müsli hattest
> aber die gegend ist bei der strassenfraktion sowieso sehr beliebt, [...]



Das glaube ich sogar, aber für OL-Verhältnisse ist die Ecke "Outback". Man kann da gerade noch hin, aber warum sollte man...

Ich hätte dahin sogar nette (Straßen-)Touren parat, aber 130+km kriege ich idR vom Radhaufen nicht genehmigt .

g.


----------



## Geestraider (8. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das glaube ich sogar, aber für OL-Verhältnisse ist die Ecke "Outback". Man kann da gerade noch hin, aber warum sollte man...
> 
> Ich hätte dahin sogar nette (Straßen-)Touren parat, aber 130+km kriege ich idR vom Radhaufen nicht genehmigt .



naja, für mounti sind 130+ schon ne heftige sache, aber mit rennrad sollte das locker zu schaffen sein!

warum man dahin sollte...weil es schön zu biken ist dahinten 
nicht nur für strassentouren 
ist ja quasi mein revier


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (10. November 2007)

Hallo!
War eben ein wenig im Dreck wühlen  und musste feststellen, dass Version 2.0 der Sperrung des wilden Bahnüberganges an der Hunte installiert wurde. Diesmal etwas mehr Hardwareeinsatz: Auf der einen Seite der Bahn ein kleiner Wall, auf der anderen ein Graben. Letztendlich aber nur eine Frage der Fahrtechnik
Seit wann ist das so? Hat jemand irgendwo etwas dazu gelesen oder gehört?
Gruß Zoid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffen (12. November 2007)

moin, moin,
schön, daß die Bahn unsere Fahrstrecken gestaltet. Allerdings kann man jetzt auch nicht mehr so schnell weg, wenn man von einem Zug überrascht werden sollte! 
Wie wärs mit einem unbeschrankten Bahnübergang, zumindest die Tafel PP für Lokführer!


----------



## OldenBiker (13. November 2007)

Moinsen zusammen,

wer fährt morgen mit? Auch bei Sauwetter. Muss mal nach 4 Wochen wieder aufs Bike und das Teil wieder einsauen. 

Alleine macht keinen Spass    

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (14. November 2007)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> . Muss mal nach 4 Wochen wieder aufs Bike und das Teil wieder einsauen.



das habe ich sonntag schon erledigt mein bike sah aus:kotz: 
echt zum 
trotzdem, bis auf die kalten füsse  top 

viel spass beim einsauen!!!


----------



## greyscale (15. November 2007)

Ich habe mal wieder tierisch Bock, ins Gelände zu gehen und "claime" hiermit den Sonntags1Uhr-Termin an der Schleuse...

Ich bringe auch mein Mounty mit .

g.


----------



## Suse (17. November 2007)

Seiffen schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> schön, daß die Bahn unsere Fahrstrecken gestaltet.



Also, ich habe mir die Baumaßnahmen heute auch mal angeschaut. Den Wall fand ich ja ganz gut. Ich finde es schön, dass die Bahn auf die Oldenburger Rad*crosser* Rücksicht nimmt und ein paar künstliche Hindernisse gemäß der UCI-Regelung baut . So einen ähnlichen Hügel hatten wir letzte Woche beim Weltcup, da waren aber die darauf folgenden Hürden in Form von Schienen nicht vorhanden.
Finde ich eine nette Idee  

Was mir allerdings nicht einleuchtet ist der Graben... Naja, und der riesige Ast-Haufen ist auch zu groß zum drüberspringen, aber vielleicht wird das ja noch geändert... 

Vielleicht ist der Graben aber auch für die Bahnpolizei, die sich dort auf die Lauer legt um illegal-die-Bahnstrecke-Querende zu verhaften  ?!

LG die Suse


----------



## Seiffen (17. November 2007)

moin, moin 
Vorsicht, die schießen sofort!
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (18. November 2007)

Grüzi, servus und hallo,

die Wetterprogose: KEIN REGEN

Wer fährt eine Guerfeldein- Tour mit seinem Gebirgsrad mit?

Ich kann vielleicht schon wieder ohne Stützräder.

Der Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. November 2007)

Mittlerweile haben wir unzählige Male darüber gesprochen,
einen Biker-Stammtisch zu veranstalten.  
Bisher haben wir es aber nicht hinbekommen, uns tatsächlich mal
zu treffen.   
Wir werden umgehend einen Bike-Abend veranstalten:

Stephan und ich machen daher folgenden Aufruf:  

Einladung:


​Zeit: Donnerstag, 22.11.2007; 20.00 Uhr
Ortatio Bar & Restaurant;
Bahnhofstraße 11;26122 Oldenburg

Willkommen sind alle Radsportler, 
egal mit was für einem Rad sie im Gelände unterwegs sind...
(aktive Fahrer, passive Fahrer, Interessierte, Newbies...)
*
Bitte benachrichtigt mich bis spätestens 21.11.2007, 
damit ich mich um die Tischbestellung kümmern kann.
*

Bitte gebt die Information an die Leute weiter, 
die dieses Medium nicht nutzen aber dennoch "Bike interessiert" sind.
An dem Abend werden dann auch die Telefonkarten 
für die registrierten Leute ausgegeben. 

So, dann bis spätestens Donnerstag...


----------



## greyscale (18. November 2007)

War übrigens eine schöne 3-Stunden-Runde heute. Ziemlich ungewöhnliche Streckenführung.

Interagierende Guides für einzelne Abschnitte, funktionierte recht gut. Es geht also zur Not auch wenn Mutti nicht dabei ist.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. November 2007)

greyscale schrieb:


> War übrigens eine schöne 3-Stunden-Runde heute. Ziemlich ungewöhnliche Streckenführung.


 ...aber trotzdem sehr schöööön 
Bezüglich der Streckenführung muss ich erwähnen, dass wir alles schon mal gefahren sind...



greyscale schrieb:


> Interagierende Guides


  interwas?  



greyscale schrieb:


> Es geht also zur Not auch wenn Mutti nicht dabei ist.



...mit *Stephan *ist aber noch viel viel mehr besser...!!!


----------



## Picantus Luther (19. November 2007)

Hätte ich dich telefonisch erreichen können, so wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren.
So mußte ich nach dem Joggen ins Whirlpool und anschließend Tee und Kuchen im Beisein meiner Schwägerin zu mir nehmen.
Keiner mag mich.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. November 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Hätte ich dich telefonisch erreichen können, so wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren.



Hi Joe,

zum Zeitpunkt Deines Anrufs befand ich mich schon mit dem Bike 
auf der Huntebrücke und habe das Klingeln nicht gehört. Sorry!!!
Erst als ich wieder zuhause war habe ich gesehen, 
dass Du angerufen hattest. 

Aufgrund des Postings wusstest Du ja aber, 
dass zumindest eine Person an der Schleuse ist. 
Und bei solchen Temperaturen sind wir meistens 
ein paar mehr Leute. 
Es posten hier ja lange nicht alle.
Wir waren gestern übrigens zu sechst.....   

Schönen Tach noch......


----------



## Picantus Luther (19. November 2007)

Ich wollte aber sooooooo gerne mit dir fahren und wußte nicht, ob du da bist.



Alles okay. Ich hab mich ja etwas bewegt und spüre jetzt Muskeln.
Ich wußte garnicht das da welche sind:

Bis Mi. bzw. Do. im Patio.
LG von Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. November 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Einladung:
> 
> 
> ​Zeit: Donnerstag, 22.11.2007; 20.00 Uhr
> ...


Hier könnt Ihr Euch eintragen, 
damit die anderen wissen, 
wer denn so alles zum Bike-Abend erscheinen möchte.

Folgende Biker haben Ihren Auftritt bereits avisiert:
Picantus; Dr.Zoidberg; Greyscale; Oldenbiker (mit besserer Hälfte); Stephan G.; Oldenbürger


----------



## Picantus Luther (23. November 2007)

Grüzi,

Stammtisch: es war nett. Austausch war möglich.
Meine Meinung: gerne wieder. Gerne andere Lokalität. Patio ist toll. Da bin ich hin und wieder. Für Stammtischtreffen finde ich es jedoch zu laut. Ich mußte mich sehr stark auf das Zuhören und Verstehen konzentrieren, weil die Hintergrundmusik zu laut war.
Meine Empfehlung: Schwan, Loft, Phoenix, Giselas Plauderstübchen
Danke an die/den Organisator.
Danke an die Entwickler und Produzenten der Tele-Card.
Danke an die/den ESSENSPENDER.

Lieben Gruß an Alle vons Jo


----------



## Geestraider (25. November 2007)

servus OL,

ich hatte am samstag eine nette runde gedreht und bin dabei auf ein hübsches MTB-kleinod gestoßen das ich bisher nur vom vorbeifahren kannte! ich hatte etwas zeit, das wetter war gut , also habe ich mich genauer umgeschaut. und siehe da, ein paar lustige trails und kleine anstiege die einen abstecher lohnen 

ich habe mit dem handy ein paar bilder geschossen, die quali ist leider nicht so toll, aber vielleicht reichen sie um einen kleinen eindruck zu bekommen!
vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere ja auch schon die ecke.
auf jeden fall ist dort weniger wanderbetrieb als auf dem huntepaad 
würde mich auch über tourentips anderer an dieser stelle freuen! gute trails muss man hier in der gegend ja leider mit der lupe suchen 

schöne grüße und bis auf weiteres...
michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (26. November 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ...bilder... michi



Super. Wie wäre es bei Wuschh mit Ghostraider?

Jo


----------



## Geestraider (26. November 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Super. Wie wäre es bei Wuschh mit Ghostraider?



wäre ne überlegung wert 
war wohl ein bischen fix für die handy-cam

gruß michi


----------



## 4MStyle (4. Dezember 2007)

Moin,
ich bin zum 14. Dez im Taunus.
Kennt jemand einen guten Trail oder Biker - MTB-ler aus der Gegend?

Gruß
    Martin


----------



## Geestraider (4. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen...

Wollte mal kurz fragen ob sich hier jemand für einen Alpentrip im Juni´08 interressiert??
Wir sind im Moment noch zu dritt.
Geplant ist vom 6.-bis 15. Juni!
Im gespräch sind Reit im Winkl, Mittenwald oder Oberstdorf wobei Reit leicht favorisiert ist. Leute mit Bergerfahrung vielleicht sogar mit Ortskenntnissen sind gern gesehen 
Achso! Besitzer von Bullis sind natürlich auch Willkommen 

Nochwas, für gelegendliche Harzausritte können wir auch immer Mitfahrer gebrauchen 
die neue saison will ja rechtzeitig geplant sein 

bis neulich...
michi


----------



## Geestraider (14. Dezember 2007)

moin, moin!

ist ja mächtig ruhig geworden in und um OL 
sind wohl alle kräftig am punkte sammeln für den winterpokal 

wollte nur fix loswerden das mittenwald in unseren fokus gerückt ist. karwendel, wetterstein und co. soll man wohl guten biken können 
na zumindest nehmen wir das an. also wenn noch wer bock hat melden.

ansonsten viel spass beim radln  wetter soll WE ja gut werden, also rauf aufn sattel und rein inne pedalen 

bis dennsen
michi


----------



## vattim (14. Dezember 2007)

Moin, moin,


ich strebe morgen, 15.12.2007, eine kleine Tour an. Vielleicht hat ja jemand sich anzuschließen.  Ich wollte so gg. 14:00 /14:30 Uhr los. Hatte gedacht Treffen "Schleuse", Ziel: da bin ich flexibel .  Wer Lust  hat, kann sich ja hier im Forum melden; ansonsten stehen meine Tel.nummern auf der "Telefonkarte.

Also, für Interessierte.....rauf auf`s bike.




Grüße



Tim


----------



## vattim (15. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen. 

für Kurzentschlossene: vor 14:30 h werd ich es zur Schleuse nicht schaffen.


Grüße


Tim


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo an alle BikerInnen,  

wie schaut es aus......
Morgen mal wieder ein wenig aufs Bike??? 
Na klar doch!!!  

Wir treffen uns wie immer um 13 Uhr an der Schleuse!
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit

Mal sehen, wer außer mir noch alles da ist....

LG an alle......

Oldenbürger


----------



## greyscale (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich werde voraussichtlich mit dem XC morgen da sein.



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo an alle BikerInnen,
> 
> wie schaut es aus......
> Morgen mal wieder ein wenig aufs Bike???
> ...



Schließe mich an: Lüneburg für alle!

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (16. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen Männer, 

kleiner Tipp: Zieht euch warm an  . Bin gestern 60 km Sandkrug gefahren - wieder mal ganz allein  - und nach 2 1/2 Std. hab ich die Kälte doch schon gemerkt. Hat aber wie immer Spaß gemacht; Sandkrug ließ sich sehr gut fahren; nicht mehr so matschig. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, während ich versuche meinen Dienstherrn zufrieden zu stellen  .

Grüße


Tim


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. Dezember 2007)

Selbstgestrickte stickelige wollerne Unterwäsche anziehen, Moonboots an die Füße, heißen Kakao in die Trinkblase und ab aufs Klapprad.
Das Wetter ist super.
Wir sehen uns an der Schleuse.
Das ist der Wahrheit.

Jo


----------



## greyscale (16. Dezember 2007)

Entschuldigt bitte mein heutiges Fernbleiben.

Dat war doch 'n beten to köhl för mi...

In der Parallelwelt haben wir gerade mal wieder das Thema "Team-Trikots"  am Start.

Vielleicht könnte man die beiden Welten auf eine Phase ziehen?* Sprich: Gemeinsam wären wir stärker und MTB-Klamotten unterscheiden sich ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr vom Straßen-Kram.

* (wer den Satz versteht bekommt acht Nerd-Punkte auf einer Skala bis zehn) 

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. Dezember 2007)

Hey Jens,

kalt wars. 
Wohl war, wohl war. Obwohl! Es gibt Kleidung, die warm hält.
Ich muss auch experimentieren. Erst wars warm, dann kam Schweiß und Wind hinzu (da konnte ja keiner mit rechnen), es wurde also kalt.

Trikot: jau. Mit Fleischerei Starnke oder die Käserei vom Kloster Sielmönken als Sponsor?

Jo

PS: mit unsichtbarer Tinte geschrieben, die dann verblichen ist?


----------



## Geestraider (16. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute!

herrscht ja doch noch leben hier 
auch schön das heute keiner erfroren ist aber so schlimm wars auch garnicht. bin gestern und heute jeweils knapp 2h unterwegs gewesen und hatte keine probleme mit der temperatur, bloß kalte füsse
ich muß nur daran denken beim nächsten mal einen stiel in meine trinkflasche zu stecken, dann kann ich den rest lutschen 

schönen abend noch...
gruß michi


----------



## Fraegle (17. Dezember 2007)

Geestraider schrieb:


> auch schön das heute keiner erfroren ist



Ich habe gestern ein bisschen am Rad gewerkelt. Dabei sind mir fast die Finger abgefallen. Da habe ich mich kurzfristig gegen eine Tour entschieden. Da ich ja noch bis vor einem guten halben Jahr ein Schönwetterfahrer war habe ich auch noch keine ordentlichen Winterklamotten, aber ich denke Weihnachten wird's richten. Ho ho ho :santa: :tannenbaum: :adventskranz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (17. Dezember 2007)

Moinsen, 

wo wir grad beim "Kälte-Biken" sind, wie sieht`s aus mit Night-Ride am Mittwoch?


Gruß 

Tim


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. Dezember 2007)

n´paar "Schmale-Geldbeutel-Tipps"? 

Zeitung ins Trikot. Hab ich von meinem Papps. Das hält warm und Wind ab.

Den Schweinedarm über die Schuhe: wind- und wasserdicht. 

Als wir gestern in Sandkrug waren, hab ich einen in Standard- Bekleidung gesehen.  Das ging auch. 
Wenn ich an meine ersten Tage auf dem Rad denke: Zwiebeltaktik mit Wolle.

Nun ja. Das Equipment ist wichtig. Ich probiere auch aus.
Bis bald.

Mittwoch-Night-Biken?


----------



## Geestraider (17. Dezember 2007)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> n´paar "Schmale-Geldbeutel-Tipps"?
> 
> Zeitung ins Trikot. Hab ich von meinem Papps. Das hält warm und Wind ab.
> 
> ...



zwiebeltaktik ist schon gut! 
ich hatte am WE ein bike-unterhamd, ein lang-und ein kurzarm shirt und einen windbreaker an und ging supi! untenrum beinlinge und ne laufhose drübber ging auch noch. nur wie erwähnt halt die blöden kalten füsse trotz winterschuhe  aber durch die klicks hat man immer eine kältebrücke, da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, nehme gerne auch tips entgegen vielleicht probier ichs mal mit silikon aus.
auf jeden fall, der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt 
und bis es soweit ist wird einfach ein bischen GA trainiert, da friert man auch nicht so schnell 

in diesem sinne...
 gruß michi


----------



## Hermes76 (18. Dezember 2007)

Servus Leute..

Wollte schon mal kurz vorab fragen, ob irgendetwas für Samstag (22.) geplant ist?

Würde gerne noch einmal in diesem Jahr mit euch eine Runde drehen und bin wahrscheinlich ab dem 23. in den Weihnachtsferien.

Also.. falls ihr mich überhaupt noch kennt..  mal melden, wer Lust hätte am Samstag zu biken und wo wir uns Treffen könnten (Buhl / Schleuse) und wenn jemand nen Vorschlag für ne Tour hat.. noch besser.. 

Angepeilte Tour.. vll ab Mittag und dann irgendwas zwischen 2-4 Stunden.

cu

Alex


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Dezember 2007)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> wo wir grad beim "Kälte-Biken" sind, wie sieht`s aus mit Night-Ride am Mittwoch?
> 
> Gruß Tim



Moinsen zurück.....

also am Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht beim Nachtradfahren dabei sein.
Wäre bestimmt mal wieder witzig   

Aber ich muss leider auf den Weihnachtsmarkt!  
Und dann gibt es da leider so viele warme Getränke! 

Aber am WE dürfte ich mal wieder Zeit haben....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie sieht es denn nach Weihnachten bei Euch aus...???
Habt Ihr da nicht auch immer ein schlechtes Gewissen, 
weil Ihr die ganzen Feiertage nur gegessen und getrunken habt? 
Die Bewegung kam viel zu kurz und es ging hauptsächlich von der 
Couch zum Küchentisch und dann schnell wieder zurück auf die Couch?  
Euer schlechtes Gewissen kann ich sehr nachvollziehen und bin voller Empathie für Eure Lethargie... 

Aber, da habe ich was für Euch.... 
Rauf auf das Rad und Kilometerfressen ist angesagt!  

Und zwar am 26.12.2007, 13.00 Uhr, an der Schleuse.
Natürlich nur, wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet...
Es könnte ein kleiner Ausflug an die frische Luft werden, 
damit Ihr wieder Appetit für die nächste Mahlzeit bekommt!

Ihr könntet ja mal Eure Meinung dazu posten
und euch hier  anmelden.

Lüneburg, Oldenbürger


----------



## Picantus Luther (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Lüder,

ja! Du hast ganz + gar Recht.  Das Gewissen ist schlecht. 
Samstag Abend Weihnachtsfeier mit Ostfriesen.  Sonntag 4. Advent mit Ostfriesen.  24.12. Weihnachtsabend mit Ostfriesen.  25.12. Weihnachtsfamilienfeier mit ...  und 26.12. Weihnachs... mit O... . 
Samstag würde ich evtl. fahren wollen. 
Heute ab ich nen Termin. 

Sollten wir (@all) uns bis 31.12.2007  nicht sehen / hören, so wünsche ich allen Bikern ein schönen Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## greyscale (19. Dezember 2007)

Hmm,

ich wäre an diesem 2ndDo'Xmas-Ride (Mounty-Sprache, schwere Sprache   ) um eins dabei.

Bis dahin: Schöne Feiertage.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Dezember 2007)

So, bin gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurückgekehrt.
Der Wetterbericht hatte gelogen!  
Von wegen Sonne und 6° Celsius.... 
Der andere Wetterbericht war da schon glaubwürdiger. 

Aber es war eine sehr schöne Runde. 
Mit zwei langen Hosen und zusätzlich Beinlingen, 4 Oberteilen (mit langem Ärmel); 
zwei Paar Socken; Neopren-Überschuhe; dicke Handschuhe sowie
Mütze und Buff auf dem Kopf habe ich nicht geschwitzt! 

Leider hatte ich ein Riesenproblem.  
Ich hatte keinen Holzspatel dabei, 
den ich in meine Trinkflasche stecken konnte. 
Dann hätte ich tatsächlich noch was von meinem mitgeführten Wasser
gehabt.
So ist mir natürlich die Trinkflasche zugeforen. 

Aber eine sehr schöne Runde und mit ausreichender Kleidung auch auszuhalten!!!
Die nächsten Tage habt ihr also keinen Grund zuhause zu bleiben....   

So, bis denn....


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (21. Dezember 2007)

hi wollt mich kurz vorstellen, bin bspeedbikekilla, eigentlich besser bekannt als blackspeedbikekiller im rrnews.de-forum, aber leider dürfen die namen hier wohl nicht so lang sein deshalb die abwandlung.

wer von euch am sonntag letzter woche beim kk-schleusen-treffen war, die 4mtb'ler erinnern sich vielleicht noch an den mitm crosser in schwarz.

ich hoffe einige von euch jetzt sonntag wieder zu sehen.

das mitm dem sondertermin, den ich für freitag 28.12 13.oo angekündigt hatte, steht bei mir noch in den sternen.
melde mich dazu nochmals.

wen ich die sonntage jetzt nicht mehr seh wünsche ich merry christmas and a happy new year.

bis dahin, 
blackspeedbikekiller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bspeedbikekilla (21. Dezember 2007)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> das mitm dem sondertermin, den ich für freitag 28.12 13.oo angekündigt hatte, steht bei mir noch in den sternen.
> melde mich dazu nochmals.




ahja, jetzt hab ich gesehen es gibt bereits einen sondertermin.
findet der termin, sonntag 3o.12. 13.oo dennoch statt?


grüße,
blackspeedbikekiller


----------



## Loni (21. Dezember 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> So, bin gerade von einer kleinen Runde zurück gekehrt.
> (...)
> So ist mir natürlich die Trinkflasche zugeforen.



da hast du ja wieder fleißig Punkte gesammelt du PerforManiacKing 
ich hab's heut tatsächlich auch vor der dunkelheit in die  Eilenriede  geschafft  war supi 
...
ich mach immer heißes Wasser in meine Trinkflasche, das bleibt ne Weile trinkbar. heißes Wasser in der Trinkblase im Rucksack hält natürlich noch länger 

ich kann leider nicht zur Weihnachtsfahrt kommen, wünsch aber allen schöne Festtage!


----------



## Geestraider (22. Dezember 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Leider hatte ich ein Riesenproblem.
> Ich hatte keinen Holzspatel dabei,
> den ich in meine Trinkflasche stecken konnte.
> Dann hätte ich tatsächlich noch was von meinem mitgeführten Wasser
> ...



was heisst hier problem  seit heute weiss ich endlich wie man ein perfektes sorbet macht 
wenn man sich nur warm genug anzieht macht es richtig spass bei dem wetter zu biken, dem kann ich nur zustimmen ausserdem ist es im moment richtig schön in den wäldern wie mein schnappschuss von heute nachmittag zeigt 
also, rein in die klamotten, rauf aufs bike und los gehts 
hinterher schmeckt auch der glühwein viel besser 

viel spass noch
gruß michi


----------



## Fraegle (22. Dezember 2007)

Hi!
Nachdem ich mich mit geschlossenen Handschuhen equipped habe, habe ich heute mal eine nette Runde gedreht. Mit der Sonne im Rücken und dem Mond vor mir und um mich herum die Puderzucker-Landschaft. 
Als es dann dunkel wurde wurde mir doch ein bisschen kalt. 
Ansonsten habe ich das perfekte Setup für -4°C gefunden.
Ich habe extra warmen Tee in den Trinkrucksack getan, das denselben aber nicht davon abgehalten, im Schlauch einzufrieren. Nächstes mal werde ich wohl Heizungsisolierung um den Schlauch machen. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## Sundance (22. Dezember 2007)

@Fraegle kleiner Tipp:

Blas den Tee aus dem Schlauch nach jedem trinken in das Camelback zurück. Dann friert auch nichts ein. Hab die selbe leidige Erfahrung auch schon gemacht.

Gruß Sundance


----------



## KSB/OL (23. Dezember 2007)

Sundance schrieb:


> @Fraegle kleiner Tipp: Blas den Tee aus dem Schlauch nach jedem trinken in das Camelback zurück. Dann friert auch nichts ein.



_That's how we do it!_  
Nur, wieso _Teeeeeee_ ... in 'ner_Trinkblase_?!?   :kotz: 

  

Übrigens, heute, Sonntag, 13:00 Uhr treffen sich wohl wieder 'n paar Geländeradler an der *Schleuse* ...  
... und ab 17:00 Uhr herrscht der Bikemob auf dem *Oldenburger Weihnachtsmarkt*.     

Treffpunkt (!) dort: Lambertihof (Eingang Rathausseite)!

... nur so als Hinweis. 


Bis denne ... 

... und falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen: *"Happy Holidays"*!


----------



## Suse (23. Dezember 2007)

Ansonsten der Tip  für den Trinkrucksack: wenn man eine kleinere Version hat, einfach mal drunter tragen  ... unter der Jacke also. Vorteil: Bleibt alles schön warm und auch der Schlauch friert nicht ein. Und sieht auch noch aerodynamisch  aus...
...kann man sich jedenfalls einbilden  

Ich schließe mich ansonsten meinem Vorschreiber an:
Merry Christmas und einen guten Rutsch, wenn man sich nicht ehr sieht!

Und viel Späßchen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.

LG die Suse


----------



## Fraegle (23. Dezember 2007)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> _That's how we do it!_



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwjAaDKFRU

ach damals....


----------



## KSB/OL (23. Dezember 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> ach damals....


_"This track is so getto, gangsta!"_ And _"we still jam to this shit!"_ Ähhm, "we"?!?     

Apropos "jam" ... bis gleich auf'm Lambertimarkt!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2007)

ich will es mir nicht nehmen lassen euch auch von meiner seite aus ein schönes weihnachtsfest zu wünschen 
lasst euch reichhaltig beschenken  und schlagt euch anständig den magen voll  und das mir das>< nicht zu kurz kommt 

bis neulich
michi


----------



## Fraegle (25. Dezember 2007)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nach Weihnachten bei Euch aus...???



Hmm, das Wetter heute ist ja ideal. Allerdings werde ich es nicht bis 13:00 schaffen, da ich heute Mittag mit der Familie esse.
Ich denke ich werde so gegen 14:30 mal an der Schleuse vorbei schneien. 
Ihr könnt ja mal ne SMS schicken, wenn ihr los fahr und mir schreiben wohin ihr fahrt. Vielleicht kann ich ja irgendwo dazu stoßen. 
MfG
Fraegle


----------



## KSB/OL (25. Dezember 2007)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Hmm, das Wetter heute ist ja ideal. Allerdings werde ich es nicht bis 13:00 schaffen, da ich heute Mittag mit der Familie esse.



Aber morgen geht's doch bestimmt um dreizehnhundert, oder?!?


----------



## Fraegle (25. Dezember 2007)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> Aber morgen geht's doch bestimmt um dreizehnhundert, oder?!?



Oh, verdammt. Me dumb dumb. 
Wer lesen und schreiben kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich hatte in meinem kleinen verwirrten Gedächtnis, dass das heute gewesen wäre. Naja. Die Tour heute alleine war auch schön. 
Ich weiß noch nicht, wann ich morgen wieder zu Hause sein werde. Wahrscheinlich schaffe ich es nicht. Man soll aber die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben. 

MfG
Fraegle


----------



## nikakoi (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen! 

Bin gerade mal wieder zu Besuch in Oldenburg und würde gerne wissen, welche guten MTB/BMX Läden es hier gibt. 

Ich brauche ein DX-Ritzel und eventuell ein neues Kettenblatt... 

Where to go? 

Beste Grüße, 

Nikakoi


----------



## omaschreck (27. Dezember 2007)

nikakoi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin gerade mal wieder zu Besuch in Oldenburg und würde gerne wissen, welche guten MTB/BMX Läden es hier gibt.
> 
> ...



moin,

versuchs mal bei parano(nähe pferdemarkt, anfang donnerschweer straße). ich die haben noch am ehesten n plan von derlei komponenten

sonst vielleicht noch bikes am westkreuz...

...war schon lange nicht mehr in OL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikakoi (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo! 

danke für Eure antworten. 

leider haben die alle (buhl bikes, bikes, parano) kein passendes ritzel für mich gehabt. aber ich habe jetzt anderweitig ersatz besorgt. ich hoffe die post kommt rechtzeitig. 

Euch allen einen schönen tag, 

beste Grüße, 

NKK


----------



## Geestraider (2. Januar 2008)

hallo meine lieben bikerfreunde!

wünsche euch allen einen schönes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues jahr und allzeit gute fahrt!

das wollte ich nur mal kurz losgeworden sein 

bis neulich, michi...


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (3. Januar 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hallo meine lieben bikerfreunde!
> 
> wünsche euch allen einen schönes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues jahr und allzeit gute fahrt!
> 
> ...




hi!

natürlich auch von mir noch ein frohes neues jahr an euch alle!!!

grüße,
blackspeedbikekiller


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Januar 2008)

So, das Jahr 2008 hat begonnen 
und wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam biken...

Das Wetter könnte trocken bleiben...
Die Vorhersage spricht nur von leichtem 
Regen in den Vormittagsstunden.

Und wenn Engel reisen, 
dann kommt vielleicht auch mal die Sonne raus. 
Also, auf zur Heilige-Drei-Königs-Tour

Oldenbürger


----------



## OldenBiker (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor, Samstag um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse 'ne Sandkrug-Tour zu starten. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar mit.

Ich überarbeite gerade meine Website. Bitte nicht wundern, wenn im Moment recht funzt.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (11. Januar 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe vor, Samstag um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse 'ne Sandkrug-Tour zu starten. Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar mit.
> 
> ...



och schade, man hätte sich schön in sandkrug treffen können, aber hatte die ganze woche herrlich magen-darm-noro-weißnich-virus mit :kotz: und gaaanz viel superdünne sch.....ei  
sportlich betätigung erstmal ausgeschlossen, eventuell sonntag ne kleine runde um block  

vielleicht ja ein andern mal, wenn ich weiß das ihr barneführer seit. weil ganz nach ollenburg braten und dann mit euch 100km reissen und dann wieder zurück ist mir zu heftig  auch ohne sch.....ei


----------



## OldenBiker (12. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

wird wohl nix mit biken, die Erkältung hat mich doch nochmal erwischt.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Laddewip (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,ich habe zwar kein "Touren-Rad"(Also Dicker federweg ,aber Hardtail) ,Tiefer Sattel usw. aber ich würde schon mal ganz gerne mit nach Sandkrug kommen wenn euch denn nix ausmacht,alleine fahrn is nämlich doof.Das sind doch schon n paar möglichkeiten n bissl zu springen oder?


----------



## Geestraider (14. Januar 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> Das sind doch schon n paar möglichkeiten n bissl zu springen oder?



fürn freeride reicht´s wohl nich


----------



## OldenBiker (14. Januar 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe von unserer Sonntagstour schon mal ein Video-Schnipsel fertig und hochgeladen.

Der Rest meiner Site ist noch nicht wieder aktuell. Ich arbeite aber dran

Viel Spass dabei.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laddewip (15. Januar 2008)

Ne das ist klar so extrem will ichs ja auch nich (nur manchmal)aber nur im Platten is ja auch doof


----------



## Madass-Tim (16. Januar 2008)

ey lasse ich komm dann mit mitm fully;-)*freu*


----------



## KSB/OL (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 
*TERMINE! TERMINE! TERMINE! ​*a) nächster _*Oldenburger Bike-Stammtisch*_, diesmal im "Phoenix" (gemeinsam mit den OLRRFlern) am Freitag, den 08. Februar 2008 ab 20:00 Uhr!
 

b) das *"Eisbein"* (_*1. Oldenburger Mountainbike- und Cross-Tour*_) am Samstag, den  16. Februar 2008 um 13:00 Uhr ab Lambertistraße. Gemeinsame, organisierte, wenn auch "inoffizielle" Gelände-Runde (mit RSClern, OLRRFlern, Bären, ...) über ca. 4 h, geführte Gruppen, inkl. kleinem Verpflegungshalt, LKW-Support bzw. -Transfer, Bike-Wash, Möglichkeit zum Hallenbadbesuch, anschließendem Futtern (nähere Infos - genaue Streckenlänge, Verlauf und GPS-Track - gibt's "die Tage")!
 

Bis denne ...  

@OldenBiker: Schöne Bilder! Danke.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Januar 2008)

habt ihr denn auch schon alle fleissig abgestimmt das ihr in zukunft wieder gerne etwas MTB auf eurosport sehen wollt  
wenn nich dann aber fix nachgeholt


----------



## Laddewip (17. Januar 2008)

Jup erledigt  .Es geht wieder Bergauf mit Mtb!Mal sehn ob ich Zeit am 16.!


----------



## Harz-Fan (19. Januar 2008)

Moin,

ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, ob morgen Mittag jemand zum Treff an der Schleuse kommen will? Ich würde ganz  gern so ca. 2 Stunden locker kurbeln.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## jNs (19. Januar 2008)

werd wohl da sein wenn das wetter nich sooo ******** is   wollten ja auch von  letzter woche nochn paar mit von der partie sein.

bye jens


----------



## Seiffen (20. Januar 2008)

moin, moin,
ich sehe gerade aus dem Fenster. Ihr solltet den Taucheranzug nicht vergessen, falls ihr gleich losfahrt.


----------



## jNs (20. Januar 2008)

ja ich glaub das macht nicht wirklich sinn heute :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harz-Fan (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gerade draußen, zum Sachen packen und so...Ich bleibe heute lieber zu Hause, das Wetter ist mir echt zu ekelig. Ich hoffe am nächsten Sonntag klappts.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Laddewip (21. Januar 2008)

Ich könnte nächsten Sonntag eventuell auch mitkommen,wenns euch nix ausmacht und es nich regent .Muss allerdings ma sehn ob ich solange hinter euch herkomm  muss ja die ganze zeit i8m stehen fahren.Wie lange fahrt ihr denn ungefär?


----------



## vattim (21. Januar 2008)

@ Ladewipp und @ madass-Tim, 

wie ich sehe, gesellen sich die "Edewechter" hinzu. Find ich sehr gut. Ich selbst wohne in Friedrichsfehn und freue mich immer über Begleitung -auch für spontane Touren. 


Grüße


Tim


----------



## Laddewip (21. Januar 2008)

Hehe hab dich schon öfter gesehn(ich war der verückte der das Licht in der hand gehalten hat weil ich keine halterung hab,war auf dem Weg nach Jeddeloh 2 is aber schon n bissl her )Bin immer fürs fahren zu haben!


----------



## vattim (21. Januar 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> Hehe hab dich schon öfter gesehn(ich war der verückte der das Licht in der hand gehalten hat weil ich keine halterung hab,war auf dem Weg nach Jeddeloh 2 is aber schon n bissl her )Bin immer fürs fahren zu haben!




Das hört sich doch gut an.  Momentan schleppe ich mich seit 2 1/2 Wochen mit`ner Grippe rum und komme nicht richtig in Quark. Aber ggf. plane ich für Sonntag (27.01.) eine kleine Tour (@timo: vielleicht ist meine Gabel bis dahin ja wieder einsatzklar ). Ich dachte an einen kleinen Ritt durch das schöne Ammerland oder, auch je nach Wetter, das allseits bekannte Treffen um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse. Dachte so an max. 2 Std., weil ich anschließend noch zum Nachtdienst muss und - wie blöd , am Sonntag Morgen auch aus dem Nachtdienst komme. 
Vielleicht ergibt sich ja was. 


Bis dahin.....happy trails


Tim


----------



## Madass-Tim (21. Januar 2008)

jou ich komme dann mal mit wieder das fully quälen;-)muss nur hoffen das ich am 27 kann weil da is ja motorradmesse in oldgb und ich brauch ja noch ne nette firma die mir was beibringen will;-)

hab aber echt mal lust mit zu fahren!kommt man auch an den osenbergen vorbei??*freude*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laddewip (21. Januar 2008)

Also wie gesagt: Ich komm bei besserem Wetter gern mit falls ihr mich dabei haben wollt


----------



## greyscale (21. Januar 2008)

Sub-Group Adenwacht?

Ich bin bin beeindruckt, wo gibt's denn unter 04405 was mounty-taugliches? Okay, ein paar Abschnitte im Wildenloh, aber das ist ja eigentlich schon 0441 und wirklich ins Eingemachte geht es da auch nicht...

g.


----------



## Teixos (21. Januar 2008)

Diese nette Runde mache ich gerne mit. Werde mir vorher noch ein wenig Beinschmatz antrainieren müssen.

Bis denn

Teixos


----------



## vattim (21. Januar 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Sub-Group Adenwacht?
> 
> g.



Sicher keine "Subgroupe". Aber sicherlich ein paar neue Mitstreiter in der Buhltruppe. Ich fänd´s klasse, wenn sich unsere Truppe vergrößert. Und ob nun a bissl Wildenloh - natürlich nur als Füllstrecke, denn dafür ist der Wildenloh einfach zu klein - oder damit verbunden eine schnelle Runde Zwischenahner Meer, die Hauptsache ist das Biken. 04405 nicht mounty-tauglich? Nun das ist relativ.. . Aber ich habe neulich beim Gang mit meinem Hund im Wildenloh ein bis drei trails entdeckt, die ich wenige Tage später mal gefahren bin...ich muss sagen, nicht ohne, bis nicht fahrbar. Aber egal. Ich denke, es ist immer schön, wenn man sich gemeinsam durch Botanik wühlen kann. Und oftmals ist es doch so, dass einige am Mittwoch nicht können, andere am Sonntag nicht können und dementsprechend oftmals alleine ihre Runden drehen. 
Wenn sich dann innerhalb der Buhltruppe Gelegenheiten außerhalb der "Regeltermine" finden, find ich das gut. 
Wir haben ja auch schon samstags mal eine Runde gedreht...hat auch spaß gemacht. 

In diesem Sinne....würde mich freuen, wenn sich nächsten Sonntag was ergibt(entweder Schleuse oder im Bereich 04405). Näheres dann hier im Forum.


Peace


----------



## Laddewip (22. Januar 2008)

Wir kenne da auch noch n bissl wat, aber besser nur mit viel Federweg fahren!
Wildenloh ist echt nich viel aber ich bin wohl dabei


----------



## Madass-Tim (22. Januar 2008)

ja vattim lasse und ich kennen da noch was in 04405=) aber unter 125mm federweg und druckstufe sollte man da nich unbedingt so runter knalln xD;-)
kennst doch sicher die tohnkuhle??kurzer trail und für die die springen wolln is auch was dabei ...unser "revier" *grins*


----------



## vattim (23. Januar 2008)

Madass-Tim schrieb:


> ja vattim lasse und ich kennen da noch was in 04405=) aber unter 125mm federweg und druckstufe sollte man da nich unbedingt so runter knalln xD;-)
> kennst doch sicher die tohnkuhle??kurzer trail und für die die springen wolln is auch was dabei ...unser "revier" *grins*




Na, da bin ich sehr gespannt. Ich bin - so wie alle anderen sicher auch - immer offen für neue trails. Nur mit 125 mm Fedwerweg kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Hoffe es geht auch mit weniger .


----------



## schnitzlwirt (23. Januar 2008)

Hallihallo,
meine Hinterradfelge hat sich aus mir gänzlich unbekannten Gründen gedacht, dass ihr so ne Delle ganz wunderbar steht.  

Aufgrund von Irreparabilität muss ich unsere Beziehung leider beenden. Hat jemand zufällig ein (gebrauchtes) 26 Zoll Hinterrad mit Bremsflanken für Shimano 9-Fach günstig abzugeben? 

--> PN me please...


----------



## Harz-Fan (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hab' hier 'ne kleine Motivationsspritze. Da sollte der Formaufbau ein wenig leichter fallen. Checkt mal http://www.harzer-mtb-cup.de 

Viele Grüße vom Harz-Fan


----------



## vattim (24. Januar 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> meine Hinterradfelge hat sich aus mir gänzlich unbekannten Gründen gedacht, dass ihr so ne Delle ganz wunderbar steht.
> 
> Aufgrund von Irreparabilität muss ich unsere Beziehung leider beenden. Hat jemand zufällig ein (gebrauchtes) 26 Zoll Hinterrad mit Bremsflanken für Shimano 9-Fach günstig abzugeben?
> ...



Hm, schade, habe kompletten LRS, aber nur Disc .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suse (24. Januar 2008)

... so, morgen fahre ich dann mal nach Bella Italia mit den Mädels durch den Dreck fahren. 
Schön Daumen drücken bitte, die Herren und Damen, dann klappt's auch mit der Medaille (für Hanka, meine ich da natürlich  )

LG die Suse


----------



## vattim (25. Januar 2008)

Moinsen, 

wie sieht´s aus am Sonntag, 27.01.2008. Wer wird sich denn für ne lockere Runde an der Schleuse einfinden?

@laddewip und @madasstim: Wie sind die Planungen der "Edewechter"?



 
Tim


----------



## vattim (25. Januar 2008)

.....kleine Ergänzung : Wetter soll ja supi werden . Aber egal, wer weiß was sich noch tut. Munter bleiben


----------



## schnitzlwirt (25. Januar 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> meine Hinterradfelge hat sich aus mir gänzlich unbekannten Gründen gedacht, dass ihr so ne Delle ganz wunderbar steht.
> 
> Aufgrund von Irreparabilität muss ich unsere Beziehung leider beenden. Hat jemand zufällig ein (gebrauchtes) 26 Zoll Hinterrad mit Bremsflanken für Shimano 9-Fach günstig abzugeben?
> ...




Hat sich erledigt, Radel läuft wieder rund!  

Danke für die Angebote!


----------



## Laddewip (25. Januar 2008)

Nix eingeplant für sonntag,das heist:Fahren!!


----------



## Madass-Tim (25. Januar 2008)

jooopeee wie spät denn bei der schleuse und wo is die überhaupt xD


----------



## KSB/OL (25. Januar 2008)

Madass-Tim schrieb:


> jooopeee wie spät denn bei der schleuse ...



Kleiner Hinweis (nur für den Fall): aufgrund des Huntehochwassers stehen offenbar nicht unerhebliche Teile der Trails in und um das Barneführer Holz unter Wasser.    



Madass-Tim schrieb:


> ... und wo is die überhaupt xD



Hier! _(Um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen, ich werde nicht vor Ort sein!)_

So oder so, wünsche allen ein schönes WE ... und Suse natürlich besonders viel Erfolg in Treviso!  

S.


----------



## vattim (25. Januar 2008)

Madass-Tim schrieb:


> jooopeee wie spät denn bei der schleuse und wo is die überhaupt xD



Treffen um 13:00 Uhr. Für die "Edewechter": Da ich von F`fehn aus fahre, könnte man sich beim Landhaus Friedrichsfehn treffen und von da aus Rtg. "Schleuse" fahren. Falls da Interesse besteht, würde ich vorschlagen Treffen um 12:30 Uhr. Kurze Rückmeldung wäre dann nicht schlecht. Ich denke, die Wetterproblematik entscheiden wir kurzfristig 

Hauptsache es gallert nicht permanent:kotz:; für den Fall würde ich sonst für mich nur eine kleine Runde im Nahbereich andenken; muss um 17:30 Uhr noch zum Nachtdienst.


----------



## Laddewip (26. Januar 2008)

Ich werde morgen wahrscheinlich doch nicht da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harz-Fan (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte morgen auch fahren, komme aus Richtung Edewecht, 12.30 Uhr in Friedrichsfehn passt mir gut, wollte so um 17.00 wieder in Edewecht sein.


----------



## Madass-Tim (26. Januar 2008)

ich kann auch nich teilnehmen weil ich meine bremssatteladapter an laddewhip verliehen habe damit er fahren kann und scheinabr sind seine noch nich da   

für mich heußt das zwangsläufig mitm streetrad durch die gegend zu hüpfen anstatt im dreck zu spielen=( 

anderes mal bestimmt


----------



## vattim (27. Januar 2008)

Harz-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte morgen auch fahren, komme aus Richtung Edewecht, 12.30 Uhr in Friedrichsfehn passt mir gut, wollte so um 17.00 wieder in Edewecht sein.



Ich muss mich für heute leider gegen das Biken entscheiden. Bin nach dem Nachtdienst aufgestanden und merke meine Erkältung will wohl wieder einen Rückfall planen .
Wettertechnisch hat es die gesamte Nacht geregnet und wenn ich so aus dem Fenster sehe, fängt grad wieder an . 

So macht das keinen Spaß....


----------



## Harz-Fan (27. Januar 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Ich muss mich für heute leider gegen das Biken entscheiden. Bin nach dem Nachtdienst aufgestanden und merke meine Erkältung will wohl wieder einen Rückfall planen.
> 
> Da wünsche ich gute Besserung. Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche. War sehr kühl heute, aber von oben zumindest trocken. Waren heute nur zu zweit am Schleusentreff. War gut, endlich mal wieder an der frischen Luft zu fahren. Morgen ist allerdings Bikewäsche angesagt. Welche Farbe hatte der Rahmen nochmal?
> 
> Gruß Harz-Fan


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

Bilder der Streckenbefahrung für die Eisbein-Tour sind online. Könnt Ihr hier bestaunen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Musicman (28. Januar 2008)

Wie lang sind eure Touren im Schnitt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (28. Januar 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Bilder der Streckenbefahrung für die Eisbein-Tour sind online. Könnt Ihr  URL="http://www.oldenbiker.de/diashow/eisbein-vorbereitung/gallery.html"]hier[/URL] bestaunen.



Hallo Ingo,

gibts ne Streckenangabe? Wo gehts eigentlich lang?

LG von Jo

Hab übrigens die beiden Cams und den Schwanenhals liegen.


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Januar 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> gibts ne Streckenangabe? Wo gehts eigentlich lang?
> 
> ...



Moinsen,

genaue Strecke kenne ich selber auch noch nicht, da ich am Samstag wegen Gummi inne Beine vorzeitig abgebrochen habe. Die Strecken-Besprechnung habe ich nicht mitgemacht.

Wir sind jedenfalls Ofen-Woldsee-Wildenloh-Drielaker See-Stadtwald-Blankenburg (Huntebrücke)- Bornhorster See-Loy-Loyer Berg-Richtung Rastede. 
Wahrscheinlich wird es 2 Einstiegspunkte geben. Für die konditionell nicht so starken könnte ein Einstiegspunkt am Direlaker See sein. Genaueres kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## schnitzlwirt (30. Januar 2008)

<<---- Fährt heute 18:00 bei Buhl!  

Und freut sich auf überdurchschnittlich viele Mitfahrer!


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo in die Runde und an Oldenburger,

bei Euch fährt ja ein "Mukki" mit ( habe ich auf den Bildern gesehen) 
Handelt es sich um "HD" ?

Gruß Elvis


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Februar 2008)

Moinsen,

erstes Video der Streckenerkundung für Die Eisbein-Tour könnt Ihr euch hier anschauen.

http://www.oldenbiker.de/video/eisbein_wildenloh-trail.html

Video ist unbearbeitet.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Harz-Fan (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen 13.00 Schleuse, ich bin dabei,

Gruß Harz-Fan


----------



## greyscale (3. Februar 2008)

...und zieht euch was Anständiges an!

Ich bringe den großen Fotoprügel mit!

Bis gleich...

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Februar 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe eben wieder 2 Videos der Streckenbesichtigung für's Eisbein hochgeladen.

Bloh - Ofen
Richtung Petersfehn
Einmal um den Woldsee

Morgen seh ich zu, das der Rest auch hochgeladden wird.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## KSB/OL (6. Februar 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> ... habe eben wieder 2 Videos der Streckenbesichtigung für's Eisbein hochgeladen.



@OldenBiker: Jepp!   

@all: Übrigens, nächster Oldenburger *Bike-Stammtisch* - wie geplant - am kommenden Freitag (08.02.08) ab 20:00 Uhr im Phoenix (gemeinsam mit den OLRRFlern).

Bis denne ...


----------



## KSB/OL (8. Februar 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Gibts ne Streckenangabe? Wo gehts eigentlich lang?



Eine weitgehend exakte Streckenübersicht der *1. Oldenburger Mountainbike- und Cross-Tour ("Eisbein-Tour") * hängt hier an (kml-Datei für Google-Earth). 

Nähere Infos gibt's heute Abend beim "Stammtisch" ... und später natürlich auch hier im "Diskussionsfaden".  

@OldenBiker: Danke nochmal für die Videos ...  ... auch wenn sie leider nicht mehr ganz die jetzige Streckenführung wiedergeben.    

Bis nachher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (9. Februar 2008)

Ich möchte nochmals allen Teilnehmern der Umfrage danken!  

Leider habe ich in der Eile ganz vergessen, meine Apfelschorle zu bezahlen.   

Wenn die jemand anderes übernommen hatte möge er sich doch bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## Laddewip (9. Februar 2008)

So ist für morgen was geplant?hab richtig Lust zu fahren


----------



## KSB/OL (9. Februar 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> So ist für morgen was geplant?hab richtig Lust zu fahren



Schätze mal, man trifft sich um *13:00 Uhr *an der Schleuse?!?  Ja doch, bestimmt, bei dem Wetter ...    
_... und ich kann nich', weil ich 'nen feisten Schnupfen hab!    :kotz:_

Na, Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß! 

S.


----------



## OldenBiker (9. Februar 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

war gestern 'n netter Abend.

Morgen bin ich jedenfalls nichtg dabei. Muss meinem Magen noch etwas schonen (blöd, wenn man mehr futtert, als man verträgt).


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## KSB/OL (9. Februar 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> war gestern 'n netter Abend.



Jau, das war er!  



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich jedenfalls nichtg dabei. Muss meinem Magen noch etwas schonen (blöd, wenn man mehr futtert, als man verträgt).


    


@all: *Hier* gibt's nu' auch ein paar genauere Infos zum "*Eisbein*"! Ein aussagekräftiger Zeitplan und weitere Details folgen morgen ... versprochen!  


_Schiiiiief!  _

 

S.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Februar 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich jedenfalls nicht dabei. Muss meinem Magen noch etwas schonen (blöd, wenn man mehr futtert, als man verträgt).



...ach, wenn es nur am futtern liegt... und nicht am  dann geht es ja noch...     


Schade, dass ich keine Zeit hatte und nicht dabei sein konnte. 
Hätte doch auch gerne meinen Senf dazu gegeben. 
Und wer nicht da ist, über den wird ja am Meisten gelästert... 
Und ich kenne Euch...   

Naja, anderes Thema...
Wer ist denn Morgen alles beim 

 dabei? 
Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder gut werden 
und man darf dann auch mal wieder draußen fahren und braucht nicht immer 

.

Also ich bin Morgen gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse...

Zahlreiches Erscheinen ist erwünscht....

LG


----------



## Laddewip (9. Februar 2008)

Ich bin morgen wohl dabei und dann wird wohl der madass-tim no´ch mitkommen!


----------



## Laddewip (10. Februar 2008)

so noch besteht die chance das ich komme!wieviele wären wir denn?


----------



## KSB/OL (10. Februar 2008)

_


Oldenbürger schrieb:



			Und wer nicht da ist, über den wird ja am Meisten gelästert... Und ich kenne Euch...  

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Ooooohhhh jaaaa, wir haben viel gelacht.    

Btw, wieviele Leutz waren wir eigentlich ... 25 doch bestimmt, oder?!? Hab vor lauter herbem "Lästern" ...   ... und engagiertem "Umfragen beantworten" ...   ... gar nicht mitgezählt.    _

Doch jetzt zum _"Haxxx'n Flugplan"_ ...  ... ähhh, meine natürlich zum *Zeitplan für die "Eisbein-Tour 2008"* am kommenden Samstag:


*13:00 Uhr*
Treffen in der Lambertistraße (bei Buhl-Bikes) in OL

*13.15 bis 13.30 Uhr*
"Großes Hallo"  , Vorstellung der Strecke, Organisatorische Hinweise, Aufteilung in Gruppen

*13:30 Uhr*
Start _(pünktlich! )_ zur "Tour 1" (dem erstern Teil der "großen Runde")

*13.30 bis 15.30 Uhr*
"Tour 1" über Haarenniederung, Ofen, Bloh, Wold, Petersfehn, Wildenloh, Eversten Moor, Hundsmühlen und Osternburg zum Drielaker See

*15.30 bis 15.35 Uhr*
kurze Pause am Drielaker See (kleiner Verpflegungsposten); Einstiegsmöglichkeit zur "kurzen Runde" (Tour 2)						

*15.35 bis 17.00 Uhr	*
"Tour 2" über Stadtwald, große Huntebrücke, Klein-Bornhorst und Bornhorster Seen an den Geestrand nach Ohmstede, Etzorn, Ipwege (Fuchsbüsche & Co.), Loy, Barghorn und Hankhausen				

*17:00 - 17.30 Uhr*
Ankunft Rastede, Ellernteich; Bike-Wash an BFT- und / oder Esso Tankstelle; Möglichkeit zum Verstauen der Räder in den Lkw

*17:30 bis 18:30 Uhr*
Möglichkeit zum Duschen und "Entspannen" im Hallenbad Rastede, Palaisgarten 

*18.30 bis 21.00 Uhr*
Schmausen im "Hof von Oldenburg"   
*
21:00 Uhr*
Rückfahrt des LKW nach Oldenburg zu Buhl-Bikes; anchl. erste Möglichkeit zur Ausgabe der Räder

So, das ist der Plan ... weitere Details folgen!  

Bis denne ...  

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laddewip (10. Februar 2008)

Hört sich ja gut an! 
Werd ich denn bei eurem Tempo mitkommen?(Kann ja nich im sitzen fahren und mit dem 42er Kettenblatt ist das auch so eine Sache ).Bin mit dem Rad noch nie so eine lange Tour gefahren. 

P.s `tschuldigung das ich heut doch nich gekommen bin......=(


----------



## KSB/OL (11. Februar 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gut an!



Jau, finden andere auch.   Wenn ich das richtig sehe, stehen jetzt schon über *30* BikerInnen auf der Meldeliste!  

Btw, bitte unbedingt kurz über Mail oder telefonsich anmelden (siehe unter "_Fragen? Anmeldung?_" im LMB)! Der Eintrag im LMB reicht als Anmeldung NICHT aus ... und keine Sorge, kost' auch nix! 


*In diesem Sinne, hier noch etwas "Kleingedrucktes" zur Eisbein-Tour (welches mir jüngst zugespielt wurden  ):
*

*a) Alle TeilnehmerInnen sollten konditionell in der Lage sein, eine Tour über 3,5 bzw. 1,5 Std. auf mitunter fordernden Wegen (insbesondere auf dem technisch etwas anspruchsvolleren ersten Abschnitt der großen Runde) zu bewältigen. Entsprechend geländetaugliche Räder (MTB oder Crossräder) und angemessenes Material sind dazu logischerweise unbedingt notwendig!		(Keine Sorge, ein Federweg von 80 mm reicht durchaus!  )


b) TeilnehmerInnen die nicht die gesamte Tour fahren möchten, haben die Möglichkeit ab der Pause am Drielaker See (Parkplatz an der Holler Landstraße)  nur am zweiten, leichteren Teil der Eisbein-Tour teilzunehmen (Startzeit: 15.15 Uhr).


c) Bei Buhl-Bikes hängen Kartenausschnitte mit der gesamten Strecke aus, und können schon entsprechend eingesehen werden. 
Eine kml-Datei für Google-Earth findet Ihr hier. (Kleine Änderungen des Strecke können natürlich u.a. witterungsbedingt durchaus vorkommen!)


d) Bitte gebt Eure Wechsel- und Badebekleidung bzw. Eure Duschsachen bis Freitag (15.02.), 18.00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes ab, wenn Ihr sie nicht selbst nach Rastede schaffen wollt. Sie werden dann im Lkw rechtzeitig dorthin gebracht.						


e) Ab sofort liegt auch eine "Speisekarte" bei Buhl-Bikes aus. Ihr könnt Eure Bestellungen dort schon jetzt oder auch noch kurz vor dem Start in eine  Liste eintragen. Die Bestellungen werden am Veranstaltungstag (16.02.) bis 13.15 Uhr gesammelt und anschließend an das Restaurant gefaxt. Die Wartezeit auf das Essen verkürzt sich dadurch enorm.

f) Jede(r) TeilnehmerIn organisiert die Rückfahrt nach Oldenburg selbst! Lasst Euch abholen oder bildet Fahrgemeinschaften! Eine Teilnehmerliste erhaltet Ihr nach Eurer Anmeldung (s.o.). Alternativen: Nordwestbahn (Entfernung zum Bahnhof: ca. 200m; Abfahrten:	21.15h	22.15h	23.15h); Taxi Kogler (Tel: 0 44 02 - 33 33).			


g) Eure Räder bringen wir auf Wunsch im Lkw gratis zurück nach Oldenburg (zu Buhl-Bikes). Bitte meldet Euch bis zum 14.02.08 per Mail an (s.o.), falls Ihr diesen "Service" in Anspruch nehmen möchtet! Die Räder werden gut verstaut, aber eine Transportversicherung können wir leider nicht anbieten. Eine Haftung für Transportschäden ist daher ausgeschlossen. (Buhl-Bikes lagert nicht sofort entgegen genommene Räder am Samstagabend ein. Sie stehen dann ab Montag (18.02.) zur Abholung bereit (nicht vorher)!


h) Bitte überprüft vorab Eure Räder! Und klar, nehmt möglichst auch ein Pannenset (und ggf. Beleuchtung) mit. *


So weit so gut ...  

Dicke Grüße - nicht Beine  

S.


----------



## greyscale (11. Februar 2008)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> Jau, finden andere auch.   Wenn ich das richtig sehe, stehen jetzt schon über *30* BikerInnen auf der Meldeliste!   [...]



Man berichtet, dass auch Radfahrer dabeisein werden...

g.


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach den heutigen Wetter-Trend-Meldungen für Samstag kann es ja nur eine super Tour werden!!!
-4 bis 4 Grad sind gemeldet! Also: warme Socken angezogen!!

Ich freu mich schon drauf.

Vielen Dank nochmals an HD für die Einladung und schöne Grüße nach OL!!

Gruß Elvis
(Team Mukki-Latte)


----------



## Laddewip (15. Februar 2008)

Die Grippewelle erreicht Norddeutschland.....und natürlich mich sofort 
Das heißt das ich wohl doch nicht kommen werde   
Falls es nächstes Jahr wieder ne Tour geben sollte bin ich aber dabei


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (15. Februar 2008)

Bin morgen so gegen kurz vor 12:00 Uhr in Rastede beim Hallenbad!
Fahre dann locker über die Wihlhelmshavener Heerstr. Richtung Oldenburg!

Falls noch jemand von Euch zur gleichen Zeit dort sein sollte.
Ich würde mich über Begleitung freuen.

Bis morgen!

Elvis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suse (15. Februar 2008)

Also, kurz vor 12 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen, stelle aber ebenfalls mein Auto ans Hallenbad und fahre dann zu Buhl Bikes. Plane, gegen 12.20 Uhr entspannt wieder Richtung Oldenburg zu rollen.

Also, wenn Du noch den Moment wartest: schwarzer Seat Leon. Aber so viele Frauen, die ihre MTBs da morgen auspacken, wird's wohl nichts geben... auch nicht bei dem Wetter  

Ansonsten auch so bis morgen, die Suse 

(und schöne gelb-blaue Klamotten anziehen, damit wir uns auch alle im rudelverhalten zusammengehörig fühlen!)


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Suse,

12:20 Uhr ist ok!

Aber nicht, dass ich bei Buhl Bikes ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche!

190 iger Daimler.
Bis morgen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## KSB/OL (15. Februar 2008)

Ralf Zubrägel schrieb:


> Bin morgen so gegen kurz vor 12:00 Uhr in Rastede beim Hallenbad! Fahre dann locker über die Wihlhelmshavener Heerstr. Richtung Oldenburg! Falls noch jemand von Euch zur gleichen Zeit dort sein sollte. Ich würde mich über Begleitung freuen.



Du kannst Dir außerdem - so wie's aussieht - ziemlich sicher sein, dass Du / Ihr nicht die einzigen TeilnehmerInnen seid, die morgen Mittag ihren Wagen in Rastede abstellen, um von dort aus zum Start nach OL zu fahren.  Über die jeweiligen Zeitpunkte kann ich allerdings nur spekulieren ...  

Übrigens, es sind (bis) jetzt rund 40 Leute, die sich für die "Eisbein-Tour" angemeldet haben.  



Suse schrieb:


> (und schöne gelb-blaue Klamotten anziehen, damit wir uns auch alle im rudelverhalten zusammengehörig fühlen!)



Ähhhhh, ... Rudelverhalten?! Blau-Gelb?! Zusammenghörigkeit?!    

Hmm, ich komm in rot-schwarz ... tja, selbst wenn ich wollte ...    

Bis morgen!  

... und @laddewip: Gute Besserung!

S.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Februar 2008)

*Eisbein-Tour*

Endlich ist es soweit! Die Tour kann beginnen....     
Und dann haben wir auch noch Superwetter!!! 
Apropos "Eisbein", die Füße könnten heute tatsächlich ein wenig kalt werden.  
Aber gegen Kälte kann man sich ja anziehen!

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine Gute Anreise, ein angenehmes "Eisbein" und "Gute Beine"! 

   Oldenbürger


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen und ein dreifach "Mukki-Latte" an die Oldenburger!!!!!

bin heil wieder in Vechta gelandet und danke allen, die diese super tolle Tour vorbereitet haben und mitgefahren sind!! 
Heute passte einfach Alles!!!!

Vielen Dank auch an Susanne für die nette Begleitung nach Oldenburg!

Ich bin schon mal gespannt auf die Bilder!

Euch Allen noch ein super tolles Wochenende.  

Bis denne.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch wieder heil zu Hause angekommen.

War 'ne Super Tour      
Dickes Lob an die Organisatoren und an alle, die sonst noch mitgeholfen haben, die Tour erfolgreich werden zu lassen.     

Auf das die Tour eine Wiederholung erfährt.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (16. Februar 2008)

Jepp,

det war 'ne schöne Runde, danke ans Orga-Team !

An die Photographen nochmals die Bitte: Brennt eure Bilder bitte auf CD und bringt die bis Mittwoch, 27.02.08 zu Buhl-Bikes.

Ich mache daraus dann eine DVD, die ab Montag, 03.03. bei Buhl-Bikes in drei Exemplaren zum Kopieren ausliegt.

g. (a new avatar to come)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Februar 2008)

Danke an alle Teilnehmer des Eisbein 2008!  
Ihr habt alle dazu beigetragen, dass es meines Erachtens 
eine insgesamt sehr runde Sache war!!!  

Besonderer Dank gilt aber insbesondere Alex, 
der die Versorgung hervorragend durchgeführt hat!

Ich selber war erstaunt, dass sich so viele von Euch
zu dieser Veranstaltung gemeldet haben.
Wir sind eben alle "nur" Radfahrer.

LG, Oldenbürger

P.S. Morgen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse zur *Sonntagstour*??????


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. Februar 2008)

Der Morgen danach. 
Es war eine schön, organisierte Runde. Die hohe Anzahl der Mitfahrer war nicht störend. Wir sind alle gut vorangekommen.

Ich habe mich sehr über die komplette Organisation gefreut.
Angefangen mit dem Start und die Versorgung mit Kaffee und Punch, bis zum Zwischenstopp mit Verpflegung und zum Schluß das gemeinsame Schwimmen und Essen.

An alle Organisatoren und Unterstützer der "Eisbeintour" möchte ich ein herzliches Dankeschön ausrichten.

Ihr dürftet durchaus eine Kostenpauschal einrichten. Denn die Vorbereitungen und Bemühungen zum reibungslosen Ablauf waren ja nicht kostenlos.

Vielleicht gibt es weitere Bikes-Events dieser Art.
Ich würde mich freuen.

Danke von Jo


----------



## OldenBiker (17. Februar 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

meine Bilder der Eisbein-Tour sind online.
Viel Spass damit.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laddewip (17. Februar 2008)

Scheint ja ne nette Tour gewesen zu sein.Wär gern dabei gewesen 
Hoffentlich wird es noch mal so etwas in der richtung geben Ansonsten bleiben ja noch die Sonntagstouren.

P.s.Oldenbiker Schicke Bildchens


----------



## rolf1612 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo, ich komme aus dem Saterland. Das liegt 30 Km von Oldenburg entfernt. Zur Zeit fahre ich mit meinem Bike im Emsland oder im Landkreis Cloppenburg. Gäbe es mal die Möglichkeit bei euch mitzufahren? Mein Bike sollte dafür ausreichen. Da ich ein Schwergewicht (120kg) bin, fahre ich bis jetzt nur Touren im Bereich von 60 Km am Stück. Wäre nett eine Antwort zu bekommen.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Februar 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Gäbe es mal die Möglichkeit bei euch mitzufahren? Mein Bike sollte dafür ausreichen.
> MfG
> 
> Rolf



Hallo Rolf....

bei uns sind neue Gesichter immer willkommen. 
Wir treffen uns zur Zeit regelmäßig Sonntag 13.00 Uhr an der Küstenkanalschleuse.
Im Sommer dann auch Mittwoch Abend in der Lambertistraße.
Wir fahren dann meistens ca. 50 km im Sommer auch mal etwas mehr. 
Es gibt aber immer Alternativen und Abkürzungen für die, 
die nicht so viel Zeit haben oder wo es noch ein wenig an der "Luft" mangelt.

Vom Gelände ist es wenig wellig, zumeist Singletrails und Waldwege. Ab und an Sand und Matsch!  

Vorbeikommen und Ausprobieren!!!

LG, Oldenbürger


----------



## rolf1612 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich versuchen mal einen Sonntag mit einzuplanen. Und in der Gruppe ist es auch immer besser als allein. Also, ich melde mich dann.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## greyscale (20. Februar 2008)

Sagt mal Mädels,

gibt es diesen Mittwochs-Nightride-Termin eigentlich noch?

Die Frage kam auf höherer Synapsen-Basis heute bei mir irgendwo im Wiefelsteder Moor hoch, als ich die Ixon unter Feuer setzte.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Februar 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Sagt mal Männer,
> 
> gibt es diesen Mittwochs-Nightride-Termin eigentlich noch?



hi, 

ab und an, eher nicht regelmäßig...
Wenn Du lust dazu hast, dann solltest Du diese Termine posten.
Dann findet sich bestimmt noch ein Verrückter! 

Was machen denn Deine Bilder des Eisbein????


----------



## vattim (21. Februar 2008)

Moinsen, 

die "Eisbein-Tour" scheint ja richtig nett gewesen zu sein. Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und hoffe, dass so ein Event wiederholt wird  . 

Andere Frage: Wer hat Lust Samstag zu fahren? Ich fahre - nach jetzigem Stand - auf jeden Fall (man weiß ja nie was der Familie spontan einfällt  ). 

Wollte wohl richtig Sandkrug fahren...endlich mal wieder.  Werde gg 14:00 Uhr - 14:30 Uhr starten wollen. 

Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, kann sich ja melden. 


Grüße 


Tim


----------



## Geestraider (22. Februar 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Wollte wohl richtig Sandkrug fahren...endlich mal wieder.  Werde gg 14:00 Uhr - 14:30 Uhr starten wollen.
> 
> Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, kann sich ja melden.



tja,
wenn morgen nach der arbeit lust und wetter mitspielen wollte ich auf alle fälle ne kleine runde drehen. hatte vor richtung wildeshausen aber vielleicht verschlägt es mich ja noch weiter nach sandkrug. ist ja nur ein kleines stückchen hunteabwärts 
also vorsicht an kreuzungen und unübersichtilichen kurven, sonst scheppert das


----------



## vattim (23. Februar 2008)

Hossa, 

für alle die es interessiert, ich werde gg. 14:00 Uhr aus 04486 losradeln und einen Stop an der Schleuse einlegen. Wer da ist ist da und wer nicht..... . der ist dann wohl nicht da . 



T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laddewip (23. Februar 2008)

Mal kurze zwischenfrage: Gibts in Ol Trialer oder Leute die es noch werden wollen?


----------



## Madass-Tim (23. Februar 2008)

nein;-)nur mtb lasse...nur mtb...=)


----------



## Harz-Fan (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

morgen um 13.00 an der Schleuse? Ich bin dabei, 

Gruß Harz-Fan


----------



## rolf1612 (24. Februar 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage, hätte jemand Interesse mal die Thüler Thalsperre und Umgebung zu umfahren? Bin dort heute gefahren. Dort gibt es auch sehr schöne Strecken. Würde dann dort was nettes ausarbeiten.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## Seiffen (25. Februar 2008)

moin, moin, 
könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Februar 2008)

Moinsen,

Thülefelder Talsperre klingt gut. Müsste man sich mal Sonntags verabreden. Ich wäre gerne dabei.
Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (25. Februar 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, hätte jemand Interesse mal die Thüler Thalsperre und Umgebung zu umfahren? Bin dort heute gefahren. Dort gibt es auch sehr schöne Strecken. Würde dann dort was nettes ausarbeiten.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Rolf



ja kenne ich, war ich vor 1½ jahren mal, schöne tour - schöne gegend


----------



## rolf1612 (26. Februar 2008)

Also,

ich werde dann Sonntag das erste mal mit den Oldenburgern fahren. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Sonst geht es mit Regensachen weiter. 
Wer fährt denn alles mit am Sonntag? Und wo genau ist das Treffen?

MfG

Rolf

P.S.: Mit der Tour um die Thülsfelder Thalsperre habe ich es mir so gedacht,...
Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos von der Strecke machen und sie dann hier ins Forum stellen. Danach wird sich zeigen ob jemand mitfahren möchte. Ich hatte so an eine Strecke von 35 - 50 Km gedacht.


----------



## KSB/OL (26. Februar 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Also, ich werde dann Sonntag das erste mal mit den Oldenburgern fahren. Wer fährt denn alles mit am Sonntag?



Prima!   Nur ... tja, wer ist vor Ort?  Ich werde leider keine Möglichkeit haben!  Hmmm, keine Ahnung. Von einer "festen Größe" weiß ich, dass er gerade auf Malle seine WiPo-sition mächtig ausbaut!    Ansonsten ...  



rolf1612 schrieb:


> Und wo genau ist das Treffen?



... prinzipiell hier: klick!



rolf1612 schrieb:


> Mit der Tour um die Thülsfelder Thalsperre habe ich es mir so gedacht,... Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos von der Strecke machen und sie dann hier ins Forum stellen. Danach wird sich zeigen ob jemand mitfahren möchte. Ich hatte so an eine Strecke von 35 - 50 Km gedacht.




Hier übrigens ein paar alte ... hmmm, wohl auch eher romantische ...   ... Bilder, die wir schon 2005 auf einer TT-Tour geschossen haben.

Tschö!

S.


----------



## greyscale (27. Februar 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> ich werde dann Sonntag das erste mal mit den Oldenburgern fahren. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Sonst geht es mit Regensachen weiter.
> Wer fährt denn alles mit am Sonntag? Und wo genau ist das Treffen?



Glaube nicht, dass ich das schaffe. 

Das Treffen ist für einen Saterländer ganz simpel zu finden: Du fährst einfach auf der 401 am KK Richtung OL. Nach dem Ortseingang OL erste rechts, dann erste links (Westfalendamm), dann erste rechts (Niedersachsendamm).

Und 150 m weiter auf der rechten Seite auf dem höchsten Punkt der Brücke über den KK-Schleuse, da stehen sie, die Biker ut Ollenburisch .



rolf1612 schrieb:


> P.S.: Mit der Tour um die Thülsfelder Thalsperre habe ich es mir so gedacht,...
> Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos von der Strecke machen und sie dann hier ins Forum stellen. Danach wird sich zeigen ob jemand mitfahren möchte.



"Äraund the Thülsperre", immer wieder gerne. Fahre ich mit dem Crosser/Mounty mindestens einmal im Jahr, nette Strecke. Gibt es mittlerweile bei den OLRRF sogar als Straßenversion . 

Wenn du da noch ein bisserl Zucker dranpacken kannst, nur zu...



rolf1612 schrieb:


> Ich hatte so an eine Strecke von 35 - 50 Km gedacht.



Was natürlich für die Oldenbu/ürger etwa 100 bis 120 km bedeutet.

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (27. Februar 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Was natürlich für die Oldenbu/ürger etwa 100 bis 120 km bedeutet.g.



  
Schluck. Pruust.Hechel.
 

Obwohl?! Jetzt hab ich ja nicht diese Reifen von Spec. Die bremsten immer soooo.


----------



## Geestraider (27. Februar 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Was natürlich für die Oldenbu/ürger etwa 100 bis 120 km bedeutet.



joar, von mir aus liegt das auch so in dem bereich 100+x  
könnte man ne asphalt runde von machen, schön GA  muss ja langsam mal in form kommen, 
bald ist sommer und die alpen rücken näher


----------



## Tipp-EX (28. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,wir sind immer jeden Sonntag in Sandkrug und umzu am fahren.Zu uns zählen 14 Biker +-1-4Gastfahrer.Wir fahren auch weiter weg Bikeparks,Bayern naja eben da wo es Berge gibt.Unser alter:von 19-27 Jahren.Wir haben 7 Zweiradmechaniker in unserer Gruppe und 2 Frauen.Wenn jemand Intresse hat meldet euch doch.Wir fahren kein Cross Cuntry.Enduro,Dirt,Xcross,Downhill,Freeride und ein bissel Street.

Besucht doch unsere Homepage  www.superweb.de/tiefflieger_mtb


----------



## rolf1612 (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo, für micht ist das so glaub ich nichts. Mich würde mal interessieren, warum ihr keine Schutzkleidung und Helme tragt. Ist das im Dirtbereich nicht ein wenig gefährlich?

MfG

Rolf


----------



## schnitzlwirt (28. Februar 2008)

Gute Frage. Am Sonntag vor drei Wochen hatte niemand von euch einen Helm auf...


----------



## Tipp-EX (29. Februar 2008)

Jeder entscheided für sich was er macht.Wenn wir im Wald fahren tragen die meisten keine Helme .Aber es werden immer Schienbein,Rücken,Hodenschoner und Handschuhe getragen. Sonst ist der Wald doch recht weich.Es kommt eben immer darauf an wo und wie wir fahren.Auch Brustpanzer sind bei uns im gebrauch.Wenn wir in Bikepark fahren müssen wir voll Protektoren tragen,ist aber auch klar.Sonst darf man nicht fahren.Wir machen eben kein Altmänner Cross Country. 


www.superweb.de/tiefflieger.mtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolf1612 (29. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja mal ne lustig doofe Antwort. Der ganze Körper steht unter Schutz. Der Kopf, der am wichtigsten ist, bleibt ungeschützt? Na dann mal gute Fahrt.
Sowas nenn ich mal unvorantwortlich. Ich denke jeder hat schon mal was von Vorbildfunktion gehört. Gerade die Sportler sollten sowas berücksichtigen.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## 4MStyle (29. Februar 2008)

Sonntagstour
Für Sonntag ist Regen mit Böen bis zu 70km/h für Oldenburg vorausgesagt. Wenn dem so ist, werde ich;  Andere sicherlich auch ;-) ;  nicht biken.

MfG 
   Martin


----------



## schnitzlwirt (29. Februar 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ne lustig doofe Antwort.


   



			
				TippEx schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt eben immer darauf an wo und wie wir fahren.


Schiebend in der Spielstraße?  


			
				TippEx schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst ist der Wald doch recht weich.


Auf jeden. 







			
				TippEx schrieb:
			
		

> Wir machen eben kein Altmänner Cross Country.



Jaaa das ist nicht ohne, musste ich auch mit meinen 24 Jahren feststellen. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Tipp-EX (1. März 2008)

Ja so Unfälle sind nicht schön.Ich hatte mit meinem Motorrad auch schon drei unfälle.Alle endeten im Krankenhaus.Und ein Biker Kolege hat sich fast die hand abgerissen.Aber es ist eben der hammer mit einer maschiene zu fahren die ihre 310kmh fährt .Und das mit meinen 22 Jahren .Aber mein Audi A3 hat da wenigstens Knautschzonen. Aber als Team Leiter in der Fahrrad Industrie kann ich mir nicht mehr so viele Unfälle leisten.Naja das Leben eben.Und alles was zwei Räder hat macht eben Spass.Deswegen bin ich ja auch Zweiradmechaniker. Ich freu mich jetzt schon wieder auf die Eurobike mit dem Ausstellerausweiss von GT Deutschland.

www.superweb.de/tiefflieger.mtb


----------



## schnitzlwirt (1. März 2008)

Du scheinst nicht auf den Kopf gefallen zu sein!


----------



## Harz-Fan (2. März 2008)

Hallo,

wie sieht's aus, hat noch wer Lust sich heute ordentlich durchpusten zu lassen? Ich überlege noch, 13.00 Schleuse oder lieber Sofa?  

Gruß Harz-Fan


----------



## Tipp-EX (2. März 2008)

*WIR fahren heute auch!!!* Und sind bis jetzt 9 Leute.Also wer lust hat wir fliegen auch bei diesem Wind.Meist weiter als alle anderen.Fliegt doch mit uns. 

*13.00 UHR Deutscher Imbiss Sandkrug*

www.superweb.de/tiefflieger.mtb


----------



## Geestraider (3. März 2008)

moinsen...

mal so zur info, nächstes wochenende ist in bremen eine Fahrrad-Messe !
ich weiß ja nicht ob sich das bis ollenburch rumgesprochen hat


----------



## mc-prophet (3. März 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> Mal kurze zwischenfrage: Gibts in Ol Trialer oder Leute die es noch werden wollen?



Wo kann man denn in Edewecht so "trialen",im Wildenloh oder nahe irgendeiner
Kiesgrube?Hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt,allein um die "Fahrtechnik-skills"
mal ein bisschen zu verbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (4. März 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

wer hat morgen Lust, kleinen Nightride einzulegen?
Ich fahre morgen jedenfalls.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## vattim (4. März 2008)

Moinsen, 

Night-Ride hört sich ganz gut an. Allerdings bin ich noch leicht verschnupft; würde aber trotzdem locker fahren wollen. Ansonsten muss ich sehen, wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muss.

Meine Teilnahme wäre eher "spontan". 

@oldenbiker: Neues Bike? What`s up with your homepage"


Tim


----------



## vattim (4. März 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> What`s up with your homepage"
> 
> ...




Vergiss meine letzte Frage. Habe heute tagsüber mal geguckt, da war die Seite nicht erreichbar; vielleicht lags auch am dienstlichen Rechner


----------



## OldenBiker (4. März 2008)

Meine Homepage war kurzfristig offline.
Tja, hab' ein neues Bike. Mein Eclipse wurde mir ja geklaut.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Laddewip (4. März 2008)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Laddewip Beitrag anzeigen
> Mal kurze zwischenfrage: Gibts in Ol Trialer oder Leute die es noch werden wollen?
> Wo kann man denn in Edewecht so "trialen",im Wildenloh oder nahe irgendeiner
> ...



Tja.. nix großes halt n paar Mauern Treppen und so..so was man bei schulen halt findet


----------



## 4MStyle (4. März 2008)

Hi,

ich bin morgen mit am Start.

 Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4MStyle (5. März 2008)

ich werde vermutlich eine vietel Std. später da sein; so gegen 18:15


----------



## vattim (5. März 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Tja, hab' ein neues Bike. Mein Eclipse wurde mir ja geklaut.
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker



Ja, hab`s heute gelesen (Bike aus Pkw und Rahmen etc aus Keller). 

Heute abend werde ich nicht dabei sein; mein Gesundheitszustand sagt mir, dass ich wohl erst am Wochenende wieder aufs Rad steigen sollte. 
Vermutlich eher am Samstag. Sonntag soll das Wetter schlechter sein als Samstag. 


Gruß
T.


----------



## rolf1612 (5. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Interesse an der fahrrad.markt.zukunft. in Bremen? Ich werde am Samstag dort hinfahren und mir das Treiben mal ansehen. Wenn jemand aus Oldenburg mit möchte, bitte melden!

MfG

Rolf


----------



## OldenBiker (6. März 2008)

Moinsen,

war gestern netter Ausritt.

Sollten sich zur Mittwochstour mal ein paar mehr einfinden. gegen Dunkelheit gibt's doch Lampen.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (6. März 2008)

Moin,

ich war gestern auch (alleine) unterwegs. Mal rein interessehalber: Seit wann und wieso ist der rechtsseitige Hunte-Deichweg, Höhe Hollersiel, in einem derart miesen Zustand?

Eventuell nächsten Mittwoch zum Nightride.

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (6. März 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hat jemand Interesse an der fahrrad.markt.zukunft. in Bremen? Ich werde am Samstag dort hinfahren und mir das Treiben mal ansehen. Wenn jemand aus Oldenburg mit möchte, bitte melden!
> 
> MfG
> ...



Gut. Dann treffen wir uns also dort. Bin aber Selbstfahrer, weil wir noch 1 paar Sachen in der City erledigen müssen.

LG von Jo


----------



## vattim (7. März 2008)

Moinsen, 

für alle, die nicht nach Bremen fahren, nicht arbeiten müssen etc. hier eine kleine Idee: Wie wär`s am Samstag mit einem kleinen "Ausritt"? 

Start gg. Mittag. Falls hier kein Feedback, fahre ich "nicht" über die Schleuse. 

Grüße


T.


----------



## Geestraider (7. März 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat jemand Interesse an der fahrrad.markt.zukunft. in Bremen? Ich werde am Samstag dort hinfahren und mir das Treiben mal ansehen. Wenn jemand aus Oldenburg mit möchte, bitte melden!
> 
> ...



kleiner tip...mal wetterbericht schauen, soll samstag großenteils trocken bleiben und sonntag wohl schiffen! da kann man doch morgen besser anständig kurbeln und dann sonntag nach HB. so werde ich das für meinen teil zumindest tun aber es soll ja leute geben die lieber im regen fahren


----------



## vattim (7. März 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> kleiner tip...mal wetterbericht schauen, soll samstag großenteils trocken bleiben und sonntag wohl schiffen! da kann man doch morgen besser anständig kurbeln und dann sonntag nach HB. so werde ich das für meinen teil zumindest tun aber es soll ja leute geben die lieber im regen fahren




Richtööööög


----------



## Geestraider (7. März 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Richtööööög



sympathische menschen gibt das hier 
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jNs (7. März 2008)

denke ich werde so gegn 13 uhr anner schleuse sein.

lg jens


----------



## vattim (7. März 2008)

jNs schrieb:


> denke ich werde so gegn 13 uhr anner schleuse sein.
> 
> lg jens



Wie sind denn die Planungen? Rtg. Sandkrug oder was anderes?  Ich muss mich langsam einkurbeln. Hatte wiedermal kleine Zwangspause (Erkältung) von zwei Wochen.



Tim


----------



## rolf1612 (8. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute in Bremen auf der Messe. Leider war für mich als MTB- Freund nicht viel dabei. Sicher wird der eine oder andere dort was interessantes sehen. Aber das was da gezeigt wurde, sieht man auch in einem BOC, ZEG oder einem anderen Großmarkt. Das was dort interessant war, waren die Liegeräder. Sonst im Bereich MTB war da nichts.


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. März 2008)

Sach mal? Wer war das denn schon wieder?
Wir wollten Sonntag doch fahren?!
Wer hat wieder dieses Mistwetter bestellt? Hä?!
Sofort vortreten und ....  .


----------



## vattim (9. März 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Sach mal? Wer war das denn schon wieder?
> Wir wollten Sonntag doch fahren?!
> Wer hat wieder dieses Mistwetter bestellt? Hä?!
> Sofort vortreten und ....  .



Gestern war eine sehr nette Tour. Sonne, leider etwas windig, aber ich würde sagen "Alles richtig gemacht . 

Grüße an alle die heute fahren; hoffe das Wetter wird einigermaßen gehen 


T.


----------



## Picantus Luther (9. März 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich war heute in Bremen auf der Messe. Leider war für mich als MTB- Freund nicht viel dabei. Sicher wird der eine oder andere dort was interessantes sehen. Aber das was da gezeigt wurde, sieht man auch in einem BOC, ZEG oder einem anderen Großmarkt. Das was dort interessant war, waren die Liegeräder. Sonst im Bereich MTB war da nichts.



Wir waren nicht nur wegen der Messe in HB. Dennoch haben wir schon gewußt, dass diese mehr für den Outdoor Bereich ist. Beim letzten Besuch haben wir sehr günstige Rucksäcke und Jacken für unsere Walliser Alpentour gekauft.  GPS Touren Infos und Karten gabs da auch. Man zieht sich eben raus, was man braucht.

Fährt wer heute?

von Jo


----------



## rolf1612 (9. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine schöne lange Tour durchs Saterland und Umgebung gemacht. Das Wetter war ganz angenehm. Zum Schluß ein wenig Regen, aber das ging auch noch. Leider reichen 15 Minuten Regen aus um das Rad so vollzusauen, dass man nach der Tour doch noch ne Stunde putzen muss. Aber was macht man nicht alles für 50 Km Spaß im Wald und auf der Straße.  

MfG

Rolf

P.S.: Ich hätte noch ein Paar XT Schalthelbel (2008) und diverse Ersatzteile zu verkaufen. Also, bei Interesse bitte Melden!!!


----------



## Tipp-EX (9. März 2008)

Dieser Sonntag war ja wohl echt nicht das Wahre.Genau so wie die echt immer kleiner und langweiliger werdende fahrradmesse in Bremen .Horende Preise und echt nichts neues zu sehen .Um so mehr freu ich mich wieder auf ein paar tolle tage auf der IFMA und Euro Bike das wird wieder der Maßstab aller Dinge.Wie schön ist es als Aussteller dort hin zu fahren (GT Deutschland) .Naja bis dahin ist erst mal noch ein bissel biken in unseren Gefilden angesagt.Und auf jedenfall fallen dieses Jahr noch 4 Bikeparks angesagt. 

MFG Arne

www.superweb.de/tiefflieger.mtb


----------



## 4MStyle (9. März 2008)

@ Tiefflieger

wann seit ihr wieder am Biken?
Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen  .

MfG
   Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffen (10. März 2008)

Also, eine Stunde am Rad putzen, fällt mir nicht ein. Ein 10 l Eimer Wasser, etwas Spüli rein und mit einem harten Malerquast oder einem Handfeger gründlich abwaschen. Anschließend noch etwas Öl auf die Kette und den Rahmen abledern. Das Rad glänzt und es dauert wirklich nicht länger als fünf Minuten.
Schönen Tag noch,
Manni aus Wardenburg


----------



## Tipp-EX (10. März 2008)

Hey moin Martin,

toll das du mal bei uns rein schnüffeln willst.Wir fahren jeden *Sonntag um 13.00 uhr und treffen uns am Deutschen Imbiss in Sandkrug.*Wenn du genaueres wissen willst dann besuch doch einfach mal unsere *Web site*.oder nimm meine icq nummer *176979791* .Auch diesen sonntag fahren wir wieder.Bis bald und gute zeit dir noch.

MFG Arne  

www.superweb.de/tiefflieger.mtb


----------



## Geestraider (10. März 2008)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich war heute in Bremen auf der Messe. Leider war für mich als MTB- Freund nicht viel dabei.



an bikes und messe-schnäppchen war da nix besonderes, aber der vortrag von regina marunde über effektives training war schon sehr interresant wir hatten uns hinterher noch eine weile mit ihr unterhalten und ich muss schon sagen die hat echt gut ahnung! aber bei dieser karriere wundert das auch nicht wirklich 
hätte ich mir doch bloß ein autogramm geben lassen


----------



## 4MStyle (10. März 2008)

toll das du mal bei uns rein schnüffeln willst.Wir fahren jeden Sonntag um 13.00 uhr und treffen uns am Deutschen Imbiss in Sandkrug.

Ich war letzten Sonntag sogar da. Kurz nach 1 ist mir die Messe wieder eingefallen, es war bis dato noch kein Biker in Sicht. 

Also bis denne  .

Martin


----------



## schnitzlwirt (11. März 2008)

Mir war mal wieder langweilig. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand verarscht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. März 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Mir war mal wieder langweilig. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand verarscht.



Also ich nehme es Dir persönlich!  

Wo hast Du denn die ganzen Bilder her? 
Da musst Du wohl sehr viel Langeweile haben. 
Aber der Stephan schaut schon ganz schön grimmig... 

Bis denne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (11. März 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn die ganzen Bilder her?



mtb-news.de


----------



## harrypotter (11. März 2008)

Groooooooooßaaaaaarrrrrtigg!!!     

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden, der Harry   (der es hoffentlich bald endlich mal wieder schafft, bei und mit Euch zu fahren )


----------



## KSB/OL (11. März 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Mir war mal wieder langweilig.



Wie?  Lässt den RCDS die Arbeit alleine machen!?!    



schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand verarscht.



      

Ja, ja, _@ night we ride_ ... oder gehen zum "_Stammtisch_", jetzt wieder am Freitag (14.02.) ab 20:00 Uhr im "Phoenix" (gemeinsam mit den OLRRF)!   
Nur zur Info ... 
Der "böse, böse" S. (s.o.)


----------



## vattim (11. März 2008)

Moinsen,


denkt irgendjemand darüber nach morgen abend zu fahren?   Das Wetter wird wohl ziemlich sch.... werden, munkelt man  .

Grüße

T.


----------



## Loni (12. März 2008)

Jan, Du bist echt ein König!!
ich lache mich jetzt noch tot. 
Einfach grandios! 
Ich hoffe, du hast bald mal wieder Langweile.
auf bald!!  Loni 

Quak!


----------



## OldenBiker (13. März 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

wer hat Lust und Laune, am 13. April in Hellental (im Solling) MTB-Marathon zu fahren?

Runde ist 17,6 km lang und hat 430 Hm. Bis zu 3 Runden sind drin.

Link: http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Ich melde mich jedenfalls noch heute an.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## vattim (13. März 2008)

Moinsen, 

hier mal kurz meine groben Planungen bzgl. Ausfahrten:

Morgen, Freitag, 14.03.08, nachmittags, eine kleine schnelle Runde um`s Zwischenahner Meer (sind von mir zuhause aus ca. 40 km); 

Samstag, 15.03.08, würde ich mich gg. 12:00 Uhr (+/- 30 Min.) an der Schleuse einfinden und Rtg. Sandkrug fahren. 

Sonntag....Wetter soll wieder ganz "bikefeindlich" sein. 

Also, wer Lust und Laune hat, kann sich ja melden. Genauere Absprachen bzgl. Treffpunkt/ Zeit (@ Oldenbürger "MOZ" )  sind natürlich möglich. 

Dicke Grüße


T.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> .
> (@ Oldenbürger "MOZ" )



Ja, so mögen wir es. 
Die PDV lässt uns nicht in Ruhe. Wir haben es halt im Blut.
Wir könnten jetzt über das Vorhaben eine kleine BdL fertigen mit einer
Situationsanalyse. Was meinst Du, reichen dreißig Seiten aus     

Werde gleich auch noch auf einen meiner Hobel steigen.
Weiß aber noch nicht genau wann, da ich erst meinen Herd in der Küche
reparieren muss.

Und dann ist heute Abend ja noch folgendes: 


			
				Der Weltbeste Rechte Flügelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, @ night we ride ... oder gehen zum "Stammtisch",
> jetzt wieder am Freitag (14.02.) ab 20:00 Uhr im "Phoenix"
> (gemeinsam mit den OLRRF)!
> Nur zur Info ...



Also bis denne....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2008)

Osenberge   

Ach, es ist doch auch wieder schön zuhause ein wenig zu radeln.  
Mir haben die matschigen Wege echt gefehlt!  

Aber ein wenig wärmer dürfte es schon werden!


@vattim: 
Also es könnte sein, dass ich Morgen, 15.03, auch gegen 12.00 Uhr an der Schleuse bin. Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit...

So, dann mal langsam auf den Stammtisch vorbereiten!

Oldenbürger


----------



## vattim (15. März 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Osenberge
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werde gg. 11:30 Uhr losfahren. Mal schaun wer sich so bei der Schleuse einfindet. "Lass dich überraschen........". Temperatur geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. März 2008)

Moinsen,

das Wetter ist gut, 
es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund zuhause zu bleiben!  

Also rauf aufs Bike und zur Schleuse.
JNS hat sich auch angemeldet.....
Also wären wir schon drei Muskeltiere.... 

Bis gleich


----------



## jNs (22. März 2008)

Fährt morgen wer wenn das wetter einigermassen ist? 

ansonsten frohe ostern


----------



## Tipp-EX (23. März 2008)

Moin Moin, frohe Ostern wünsche ich allen Flachland Tirolern.Das Wetter ist ja so toll da hört man schon wieder das MTB rufen.Wär doch mal was neues:technical eastereag surching.

MFG Arne  

 www.superweb.de/tiefflieger.net


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. März 2008)

jNs schrieb:


> Fährt morgen wer wenn das wetter einigermassen ist?
> 
> ansonsten frohe ostern



JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,   

13.00 Uhr ist Treffen! Und Du bist nicht alleine!!!!!


----------



## jNs (23. März 2008)

sorry mir is aufm weg die kette um die ohren geflogen...  
und natürlich is der nieter auch kaputt   typisch feiertage


----------



## harrypotter (24. März 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA,
> 
> 13.00 Uhr ist Treffen! Und Du bist nicht alleine!!!!!


...viel Spaß  - aber wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue fällt die Entscheidung doch pro-Sektfrühstück-fortsetzen....  

Grüße, Arne

Ach ja: frohe Ostern!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. März 2008)

harrypotter schrieb:


> Ach ja: frohe Ostern!



ja, das wünsche ich auch gehabt zu haben!
Die Schokoladenvorräte sind ja wieder gut aufgefüllt worden! 

Aber die Feiertage sind ja nun vorbei und nun ist wieder Bikeralltag.
Und es ist übrigens Endspurt im Winterpokal!!!  

LG aus OL an die HBer.


----------



## OldenBiker (26. März 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

ENDLICH!! 

Das Video zur Eisbein-Tour ist ... FERTIG.

Also Viel Spass dabei.

http://www.oldenbiker.de/video/eisbein_2008.html


Wer Kommt heute abend alles. Mal ne Tour im Schnee (falls dann noch welcher liegt)?

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. April 2008)

Hi an alle hier...

Wie sieht es denn aus mit einem Nightride?  

Pünktlich zum Feierabend beginnt es natürlich zu regnen!  
Also möchte ich mich für heute Abend abmelden!  
Werde mal dafür eine Flick- und Putzstunde einlegen!  
Die ganzen Ausfahrten für den Winterpokal haben das Material nicht gerade geschont!  
So hier und da ein Reifenflicken, ein Tropfen Öl auf die Kette und und und...


Ach ja, wollte Euch noch einen kurzen Bericht von den Osenbergen geben...
Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt in die sehr schönen Ecken des Barneführerholz
 bin ich von zwei "sehr gleich gekleideten Männern" darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, 
dass das Überqueren bestimmter Passagen nur gegen ein sehr hohes, 
nicht freiwilliges Entgelt möglich ist.
Die beiden Männer standen in der Nähe einer Brücke an einem Fluss 
und hätten diese Spende im Falle der Überquerung eingesammelt.

Wollte ich Euch nur mal eben so mitteilen.  
Nicht dass sich jemand von diesen zwei Männern 
(die aber sehr nett waren) überrascht fühlt. 
Bei weiteren Fragen bitte PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. April 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Das Video zur Eisbein-Tour ist ... FERTIG.
> Also viel Spass dabei.
> http://www.oldenbiker.de/video/eisbein_2008.html



Danke Dir für das Video,

das ist ja echt gut geworden!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (7. April 2008)

...was ist eigentlich mit Mutti? Ist doch sonst nicht schüchtern 
LG Matthias


----------



## vattim (9. April 2008)

Moinsen, 

wie sieht es denn heute aus mit einem "Night-Ride"?  Fährt jemand?

Grüße


T.


----------



## OldenBiker (9. April 2008)

Moinsen,

ich fahre heute auf jeden Fall. Komme eventuell 15 min später.

Bis heute abend.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Hermes76 (9. April 2008)

Moinsens..

Die Mittwochsrunde wieder aktiv..?

Wie immer 18 Uhr bei Buhl oder hat sich irgendwas geändert..??

Alex

PS: Hurra.. endlich wieder Sommerzeit..!!


----------



## 4MStyle (9. April 2008)

Moin,

ich bin heute Abend  auch dabei.

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jNs (9. April 2008)

kaum scheint die sonne kommen sie wieder alle aus ihren löchern gekrochen  bis gleich


----------



## Hermes76 (9. April 2008)

...

Ich werd's mal wieder nicht bis 18 Uhr zu Buhl schaffen..

Wenn ihr in die Osenberge radelt, werde ich mich gegen 18:30-19:00 am Marktplatz in Sandkrug aufhalten.. und ggf zu euch stoßen wenn wir uns über den Weg radeln..

Alex der noch im Büro hockt


----------



## feld (10. April 2008)

Moin,
ich wohne erst seit kurzem wieder in OL, fahre erst seit wenigen Wochen MTB und hätte Interesse, mit Euch rumzugurken.
Was muss ich können, was muss ich haben, wo geht's los?
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. April 2008)

feld schrieb:


> Moin


Ja, Dir auch ein Moin!


feld schrieb:


> ich wohne erst seit kurzem wieder in OL, fahre erst seit wenigen Wochen MTB und hätte Interesse, mit Euch rumzugurken.


ja, das ist kein Problem, schau einfach mal vorbei und radel mit...


feld schrieb:


> Was muss ich können?


Rad fahren ist schon eine Grundvorraussetzung...  


feld schrieb:


> was muss ich haben?


geländefähiges Mountainbike oder ein Crossrad, weitere Bedingungen sind nicht erforderlich. 
Bei unseren Ausfahrten ist aber ein Helm Pflicht!  


feld schrieb:


> wo geht's los?


Mittwoch Abend 18.00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße; Treffpunkt Buhl Bikes 
(Beleuchtung ist wohl noch erforderlich) oder
Sonntag Mittags 13.00 Uhr an der Küstenkanalschleuse; 


feld schrieb:


> Beste Grüße!


Danke, Dir auch...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (10. April 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Beleuchtung ist wohl noch erforderlich



Geht auch ohne, um 20:30h wars noch wunderbar hell!


----------



## feld (11. April 2008)

Das hört sich gut an!
Die Grundlagen des Fahrradfahrens beherrsche ich,
"Helmpflicht" ist sinnvoll,
und mein Bike sollte einiges mitmachen können.
Werde demnächst mal bei Buhl Bikes oder an der Schleuse aufschlagen.
Schönen Dank schonmal für die freundliche Antwort


----------



## 4MStyle (12. April 2008)

Moin,

ich werde heute eine kleine Runde um den Woldsee drehen. Los gehts gegen 17:00 Uhr ab TGO Wechloy.
Falls jemand mit biken möchte - bitte eben melden.

Morgen soll es Regen mit Blitzlicht geben   

bis denne

 Martin


----------



## 4MStyle (15. April 2008)

Moin,
ich bin morgen Nachmittag länger weg. Wahrscheinlich schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig bis 18:00 Uhr.

Euch ein angenehmes biken. 

Martin


----------



## vattim (16. April 2008)

Moinsen, 

wie sieht`s denn aus heute um 18hundert. Hatte fest geplant zu fahren. Aber was macht das Wetter? Für den Fall, dass es sich "einregnet", muss ich  mich wohl als "Weichei" bezeichnen lassen .




T.


----------



## jNs (16. April 2008)

Da regnet sich nichts ein  
also bis gleich dann 

jNs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (16. April 2008)

Mir ist spontan noch etwas dazwischen gekommen; werd`s vermutlich nicht mehr rechtzeitig schaffen.  

T.


----------



## 4MStyle (17. April 2008)

Moin,

hat jemand schon etwas zu den Mai- Feiertagen in Aussicht / geplant?  

Martin


----------



## vattim (17. April 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand schon etwas zu den Mai- Feiertagen in Aussicht / geplant?
> 
> Martin



Hab ich: DIENST  . !!!!!


Beste Grüße

Tim


----------



## 4MStyle (18. April 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Hab ich: DIENST  . !!!!!
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße
> ...



Ich werde einen Hügel - die Achterbahn -  zu deinem Gedenken fahren.


----------



## 4MStyle (18. April 2008)

fahrt ihr morgen?


----------



## 4MStyle (18. April 2008)

.... da habe ich doch eine "besondere" Form des biken gefunden...sollte Timo unbedingt anbieten   
http://www.hans-wurst.de/jump_bike_5209_media.html


----------



## vattim (20. April 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> Ich werde einen Hügel - die Achterbahn -  zu deinem Gedenken fahren.



   Danke, danke, danke... viel Spaß.


----------



## Geestraider (20. April 2008)

servus...

weiß zufällig jemand ob es in der gegend eine werkstatt gibt die FOX gabeln reparieren??
meine süfft ein wenig aber überall wo ich bisher gefragt habe hieß es nur "schicken wir ein" 
das heißt also 1-2 wochen kein bike 
nagut, ich hab noch meine alte möhre, aber die ist ja nicht wettbewerbstauglich 
vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer weiter helfen


----------



## Seiffen (20. April 2008)

moin, moin, 
frag mal am Bahnhof bei der Fahrradstation. Ich glaube, die haben da jemand, der das auch kann.
Viel Erfolg,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (20. April 2008)

neee...leider nicht, die schicken auch ein, fox zumindest 
manitou gabeln machen die und die ganze cannondale geschichte aber fox leider nicht, zumindest noch nicht. so war zumindest die aussage vom chef.


----------



## OldenBiker (21. April 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

gibt mal wieder ein Video vom Rennen.

Warm-Up Marathon in Hellental

Viel Spass damit.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Hermes76 (24. April 2008)

Moin...

Wie sieht's bei euch am Sonntag aus..?

Und 1. Mai..? Irgendjemand fahrtüchtig?? 

Muss nämlich am 2. arbeiten.. :kotz:

Alex


----------



## feld (24. April 2008)

Ich bin bis 09.05. im Urlaub und melde mich danach mal wieder.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bis dahin!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. April 2008)

Hermes76 schrieb:


> Wie sieht's bei euch am Sonntag aus..?



Gibt es einen Grund, nicht am Sonntag zu fahren..???  
Da wir ja keinen Winter hatten, sind wir fast jeden Sonntag unterwegs gewesen. 

Also, wieder dabei sein und die Fahrscheine bereithalten.

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. April 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> hat jemand schon etwas zu den Mai- Feiertagen in Aussicht / geplant?



geplant hatte ich viel,  
in Aussicht habe ich viel Arbeit 

Also bei mir sieht es mal wieder nicht so gut aus.
Aber, man sollte immer positiv denken...
Schlimmer kann es nicht kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSB/OL (26. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 



Hermes76 schrieb:


> Moin...
> Wie sieht's bei euch am Sonntag aus..?


Also, wir kommen schon mal zu viert zum morgigen Treff.  Macht zusammen mit dem _Oldenbürger_ und Dir ... plus den "üblichen Verdächtigen" ...   ... na, bin auf alle Fälle gespannt, wie viele BikerInnen - zumal bei angekündigten klimatischen Top-Bedingungen - vor Ort aufschlagen werden.  



Hermes76 schrieb:


> Und 1. Mai..? Irgendjemand fahrtüchtig??



Kann man ja morgen mal in trauter Runde recherchieren!?!  _
(@Oldenbürger: So oder so, holen wir nach, ok!?!  )_

@Suse: Übrigens, viel "Ballspaß" und "Wahlerfolg" heute Abend.  Werde mir das ganze natürlich gleich morgen nach unserer MTB-Runde im NWZ-TV ansehen. _(Du weißt, wir haben Dich gewählt!)_   

Dicke Grüße

S.


----------



## 4MStyle (26. April 2008)

Moin,

ich bin morgen Mittag bereits in Sandkrug; ggf. stoße ich dort zu euch.

Have a nice ride


----------



## 4MStyle (27. April 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin morgen Mittag bereits in Sandkrug; ggf. stoße ich dort zu euch.
> 
> Have a nice ride



....und das Ende der Geschichte; ähm .... dieser Tour  :

    Platz 2 auf den Tagestour-Charts mit 124 km  

in diesem Sinne - bis Mittwoch


----------



## vattim (30. April 2008)

Moinsen, 

wie sieht es heute abend 18-hundert aus? Oder will etwa jemand "in den Mai tanzen ?



Grüße


T.


----------



## KSB/OL (30. April 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen, wie sieht es heute abend 18-hundert aus?



Soweit ich gehört habe, trifft "man" sich nachher ganz regulär.  
Hmmm, woll'n ma' hoffen, dass das Wetter in den kommenden Stunden für Euch auch gut bleibt.  

Für morgen wiedersprechen sich die Vorhersagen ja leider etwas. Na, mal seh'n ... ich will jedenfalls unbedingt auf's Bike!!!  

In diesem Sinne ... 

S.


----------



## Hermes76 (30. April 2008)

Mahlzeit...

Also heut Abend schaffe ich es nicht..

Morgen sonst gerne..!!

Sollte man einen festen Anlaufpunkt ausmachen..?

Alex


----------



## Suse (30. April 2008)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Suse: Übrigens, viel "Ballspaß" und "Wahlerfolg" heute Abend.  Werde mir das ganze natürlich gleich morgen nach unserer MTB-Runde im NWZ-TV ansehen. _(Du weißt, wir haben Dich gewählt!)_
> 
> ...



Heyho... naja, beim Ballspass war ich nicht, ich bin lieber gleich mal letzten Samstag mittag Richtung Karbach gefahren, um mit irgendwelchen Profi-Elsen um die Wette zu fahren. Also nichts mit Ball, aber viel mit "Dicke Beine". 
War alles ganz nett, aber jetzt bin ich so kaputt, dass ich erstmal in den Urlaub fahren muss.
Aber wenn ich dann demnächst mein MTB habe steige ich voll ins MTB-Business wieder ein und bin dann nicht mehr nur virtuell sichtbar.
Oder bei Timo zum Kaffee....
Bis dann dann.
Die Suse


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich melde mich für den morgigen Treff an der Schleuse um 13.00 Uhr ab.
Leider muss die legendäre Sonntagstour ohne mich stattfinden,
da ich zu einem Geburtstag darf! 

Wünsche Euch aber gute Beine und viele Kilometer!

Bis zum nächsten Mal...
Vielleicht Mittwoch? 

Gruß, Oldenbürger


----------



## rieol (3. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen,
ich werde morgen gegen 13 Uhr an der Schleuse sein und zwei Bekannte mitbringen, die hier noch keine Touren kennen. Ich hoffe, ihr erscheint alle zahlreich, bei bestem Wetter.

Bis dahin,

Michael


----------



## rieol (5. Mai 2008)

War eine schöne Tour, leider "nur" zu viert. Aber ein Photograph der NWZ hat Bilder gemacht:

nwz.de --> NWZ-Fotogalerie --> Oldenburg: Sonne lockt ins Freie --> Bilder 11 und 12...

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Leider muss die legendäre Sonntagstour ohne mich stattfinden,
> da ich zu einem Geburtstag darf!
> Wünsche Euch aber gute Beine und viele Kilometer!
> 
> Oldenbürger




... aber das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich nicht radgefahren bin.  
Nur leider nicht mit Euch!  
Einmal an die Küste (Höhe Harlesiel) und dann wieder zurück.
Und das geht auch ohne Rennrad....   
Am Ende hatte ich ca. 179 km auf der Uhr, einen sehr gesunden Appetit 
und sehr schwere Beine.
Danke an den treuen Weggefährten!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Mai 2008)

ach ja....

Mittwoch habt ihr alle gegen 17.59 Uhr einen wichtigen Termin 

Und ihr dürft es ruhig weiter sagen. Der Wald ist groß genug für alle.


----------



## 4MStyle (6. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... Und das geht auch ohne Rennrad....
> Am Ende hatte ich ca. 179 km auf der Uhr, einen sehr gesunden Appetit



lobenswert  ; weiter so


----------



## Picantus Luther (7. Mai 2008)

Schönes Wetter. Gute Stimmung. Ja.
Doch schaff ich´s z.Zt. irgendwie garnicht.  
Dat Schantalle hat imma wat mit die Eltern un so un ich soll auch mit.
Arbeiden soll ich auch. Will aber auch mal spass. Oder?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wir waren heute in Bad Iburg zum Spielen....
Haben eine sehr nette Runde auf dem MTB gedreht. 
Der Teutoburgerwald ist schööööön.  

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an die "Jungs" des MTB-Treff in Bad Iburg.
War nett bei Euch! Wir kommen sicher noch mal wieder.

Und bei dem Treff haben wir folgendes entdeckt...
1. Wiehencross Venne 
Na, das wäre doch was für uns, oder?
Nähere Infos gibt es noch hier 

Also einfach mal drüber nachdenken. 
Wer ebenfalls daran teilnehmen möchte, der kann sich gerne melden. 
Wir können dann Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. 
Näheres dann Mitte der Woche...

Frohe Pfingsten Euch allen... 
Nur einer muss immer arbeiten...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> 1. Wiehencross Venne
> Na, das wäre doch was für uns, oder?
> Nähere Infos gibt es noch hier
> 
> ...



So, bis Morgen ist noch eine Voranmeldung möglich. 
Sonst kostet es 2 Euro Nachmeldegebühr. 
Aber wer sich kurzfristig entschließt kann natürlich mitfahren.

Es werden ja drei verschieden Distanzen angeboten, 
so dass jeder die richtige Tour für sich finden wird.

Hat noch wer Interesse?       
Stephan und ich sind angemeldet...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Mai 2008)

... und was ist mit Morgen Abend?
Jemand um 18.00 Uhr bei Herrn Bond, Lambertistraße?
Also ich kann es nicht versprechen, dabei zu sein.
Und wenn, dann kann ich auch nicht so lange....

Bis Morgen Abend, vielleicht...


----------



## feld (13. Mai 2008)

Ich bin dabei.
Martin, was ist mit Dir?


----------



## vattim (14. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... und was ist mit Morgen Abend?
> Jemand um 18.00 Uhr bei Herrn Bond, Lambertistraße?
> ...





Moinsen an die Freunde der gepflegten Mittwochsrunde. 

Ich versuche dabei zu sein, habe allerdings vorher noch Spätdienst. Dienstende ist für 18hundert geplant, kann ich aber nicht 100%ig versprechen. 
Ansonsten könnte es bei mir 15 Min. später werden. 


Also, 

hoffentlich bis heute abend. 


T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4MStyle (15. Mai 2008)

Moin,

ich werde am Sonntag nicht biken  

Euch eine angenehme Tour  

 Martin


----------



## Mutti (15. Mai 2008)

Kleiner TV-Tipp für  morgen!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Tipp für Hausmänner und Büro-TV-Besitzer (wie mich).
Wie viel km habt ihr Mittwoch abgespult?

LG von Jo


----------



## 4MStyle (16. Mai 2008)

Moinsen

ich bin am Samstag und Sonntag im Taunus spielen   .

  Martin


----------



## Mutti (17. Mai 2008)

Wir fahren morgen in der Gruppe mit der NordWestBahn um 07:29 Uhr von Oldenburg nach Bramsche und dann auf den Bikes weiter zum Wiehen-Cross nach Venne (auf kurze bzw. mittlere und lange Distanzen).

Für die Hin- und Rückfahrt mit dem Zug haben wir auf einem Niedersachsenticket noch 2 Plätze frei. Wer sich also kurzfristig einklinken möchte: wir treffen uns morgen früh um 07:15 Uhr am Bahnsteig der NWB nach Osnabrück (planmäßig: Gleis 4)! 

Ich bin gleich offline, schätze aber, dass Ihr den _Oldenbürger_ noch 'ne Weile über's Forum (PN) erreichen könnt!?!  

Geplant ist übrigens, morgen Nachmittag um 16:29 Uhr wieder in Oldenburg zu sein. 

In diesem Sinne ... 

"Mutti"

P.S.: Das  Wetter soll ja sogar recht brauchbar werden!


----------



## vattim (17. Mai 2008)

Moinsen, 

fährt morgen denn jemand in heimischen Gefilden? 13:00 Uhr Schleuse ?


Grüße


T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4MStyle (17. Mai 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> ich bin am Samstag und Sonntag im Taunus spielen   .
> 
> Martin



Moin

einige Daten zur Samstagstour:
42 km ; ~800hm ; 20er Schnitt ; 61km/h max

.... und ich freue mich schon auf morgen  

Schöne Grüße, von den Jungs hier, an das "Moin Moin Land"   

 Martin


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Mai 2008)

Zusammenfassung und Reisebericht über den Wiehen-Cross in Venne/ Wiehengebirge

Wirklich eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung!  
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... und was ist mit Morgen Abend?
> Jemand um 18.00 Uhr bei Herrn Bond, Lambertistraße?



...und was ist mit Übermorgen Abend?
Jemand um 18.00 Uhr bei Herrn Bond, Lambertistraße?

MTB-Treff Oldenburg

Oh, ich glaube ich habe ein "dejavue"....  
oder befinde ich mich in einer Zeitschleife?  
Den Text habe ich doch schon mal fast sooo gelesen..

Also, das Wetter wird prächtig!
Schlechte Ausreden, nicht kommen zu können, 
haben wir mittlerweile genug gehört!

Also, bis Mittwoch Abend!


----------



## vattim (19. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...
> Schlechte Ausreden, nicht kommen zu können,
> haben wir mittlerweile genug gehört!
> 
> Also, bis Mittwoch Abend!



Doch eine "Ausrede" zieht immer. Habe eben gesehen, dass ich Spätdienst habe. Werd leider nicht kommen können  

Aber allen anderen "happy trails"


----------



## Suse (20. Mai 2008)

... die Chancen stehen gut. Die Erkältung in meinem empfindlichen Hochleistungskörper  ist so gut wie abgeklungen und wenn ich keine besseren...äh... anderen Angebote kriege, bin ich da. 

LG die Suse


----------



## feld (21. Mai 2008)

Ich werde heute wieder dabei sein. Bis dann


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Mai 2008)

Suse schrieb:


> ... die Chancen stehen gut. Die Erkältung in meinem empfindlichen Hochleistungskörper  ist so gut wie abgeklungen
> und wenn ich keine besseren...äh... anderen Angebote kriege, bin ich da.
> 
> LG die Suse



...das hört sich sehr gut an.  
Auf ein besseres Angebot kannst Du aber lange warten, 
da der Mittwochstreff ja schon das beste (Superlativ) Angebot ist!  
Und dann noch mit sooooo netten Bikern....

Und Dein Bike will ja auch mal artgerecht ausgeführt werden, oder?

Bis heute Abend!!!


----------



## Picantus Luther (21. Mai 2008)

Suse schrieb:


> ... i ride with demons of doubt,
> with my past failures,
> with my injuries,
> with the understanding voice that tells me to stop,
> ...



Excuse moi. May je ne comprend pas. Qu´est que tu dir?

Jupp. Wird bestimmt nett werden. Mit Euch.
Moin von Jo


----------



## Suse (21. Mai 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Excuse moi. May je ne comprend pas. Qu´est que tu dir?
> ...
> Moin von Jo




Äähh? Dunkel ofen grinsen? (Wie mein Lateinlehrer zu sagen pflegte)
...Ich kann doch nur Englisch  

Jedenfalls - bis nachher


----------



## harrypotter (21. Mai 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> einige Daten zur Samstagstour:
> 42 km ; ~800hm ; 20er Schnitt ; 61km/h max
> ...



Moin,

dann haben wir ja Sonntag parallel dort gespielt  - wo biste denn gefahren, hast Du vielleicht ein paar gute Tips?

Grüße, Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Mai 2008)

harrypotter schrieb:


> dann haben wir ja Sonntag parallel dort gespielt



ach ja, 

soooo klein ist die Welt....

Wo tobst Du denn jetzt gerade rum Harry?
Mit der WE -Planung bin ich noch nicht durch. 
Habe frei und würde gerne ein wenig mit dem MTB im Deister fahren. 
RTF hört sich aber auch nicht schlecht an.
Will aber auch nach Altenau zum Marathon.
Ach, das sind ja wieder drei Dinge auf einmal...   
Es ist gar nicht gut, wenn man am WE frei hat.....


----------



## 4MStyle (21. Mai 2008)

harrypotter schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann haben wir ja Sonntag parallel dort gespielt  - wo biste denn gefahren, hast Du vielleicht ein paar gute Tips?
> 
> Grüße, Arne



Moin Arne,

ich war am Samstag auf der Platte und Sonntag auf den Feldbergen.

Gruß
 Martin


----------



## Geestraider (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Liebe Leute!

Während ich letzte Woche einige Tage im Harz unterwegs war bin ich in der örtlichen Presse auf ein Bike-Event der anderen Art aufmerksam geworden.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand interressiert zuzuschauen (oder auch teilzunehmen )
Info´s gibts hier!


----------



## harrypotter (22. Mai 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> Moin Arne,
> 
> ich war am Samstag auf der Platte und Sonntag auf den Feldbergen.
> 
> ...


Moin Martin,

Platte ischa schon nett, gell? (Kellerskopftrail und so  ). Lohnen die Feldberge? Da war ich noch nicht wirklich, hast Du 'nen guten Wegtip?

Grüße, Arne


----------



## harrypotter (22. Mai 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ach ja,
> 
> soooo klein ist die Welt....
> 
> Wo tobst Du denn jetzt gerade rum Harry?


Das sach man. Bin gerade mal wieder im Norden, ischa auch schön hier. 


> Mit der WE -Planung bin ich noch nicht durch.
> Habe frei und würde gerne ein wenig mit dem MTB im Deister fahren.
> RTF hört sich aber auch nicht schlecht an.
> Will aber auch nach Altenau zum Marathon.
> ...


Ne, das sag man, da hat man so viele Entscheidungen zu treffen, schlimme Sache das.  
Deister ist generell immer 'ne gute Idee und Altenau auch. Bei mir werden wohl die RTFs in DEL und LG werden. Ich hab' außerdem gerade gar kein Bergradel in Bremen, das erleichtert die Entscheidung. 
Fahr doch einfach Samstag RTF in DEL und Sonntag in Altenau, dann haste 'ne Entscheidungsvorlage und bist sicher auch ausreichend kaputt hinterher, von jedem ein Bisschen.


----------



## 4MStyle (23. Mai 2008)

harrypotter schrieb:


> Moin Martin,
> 
> Platte ischa schon nett, gell? (Kellerskopftrail und so  ). Lohnen die Feldberge? Da war ich noch nicht wirklich, hast Du 'nen guten Wegtip?
> 
> Grüße, Arne



fahre den Fuchstanz, dann zur B8 runter - am kleinen Felberg vorbei


----------



## Laddewip (23. Mai 2008)

Tach,sind die sonntagstzouren noch aktuell?
 mfg lasse


----------



## Picantus Luther (24. Mai 2008)

Laddewip schrieb:


> Tach,sind die sonntagstzouren noch aktuell?
> mfg lasse



Jupp. Sindse.


----------



## Laddewip (24. Mai 2008)

jo dann fahr ich übernächste woche mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sosy (25. Mai 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Frage, hat jemanden von euch MagicMaps2Go im einsatz und eventuell ein paar schöne touren für mich?

Gestern habe ich eine tour von Hude-Kirchhatten-Sandhatten-Osenberge-Hunte-Oldenburg gefahren, und muss sagen das ist genial mit GPS. Ich bin auf wege gewesen wo ich sonst nie reingefahren wäre. Kaum asphalt...

Also wer da was hat gerne melden, ich würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Mai 2008)

Sosy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Frage, hat jemanden von euch MagicMaps2Go im einsatz und eventuell ein paar schöne touren für mich?



Hallo Sosy,

der eine oder andere hier zeichnet Tracks von den Touren auf, 
wenn wir unterwegs sind. 
Die Tracks sind dann aber eher für den Hausgebrauch 
und zur Auswertung gedacht. 
Ich selber habe auch schon mal über eine Veröffentlichung nachgedacht
aber den Gedanken wieder verworfen, 
da es nicht immer offizielle Wege sind.
Würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du einfach mal Mittwoch abends zum Treff kommst 
oder an der Sonntagstour teilnimmst. 
Da lernst Du auch viele neue Ecken zum Spielen kennen.

Happy Trails

Oldenbürger


----------



## vattim (27. Mai 2008)

Hossa, 

spielt morgen abend jemand mit?    


Grüße

T.


----------



## Seiffen (27. Mai 2008)

moin, moin,
nach langer Abwesenheit werde ich wohl morgen wieder mal aufschlagen.
Manni


----------



## feld (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen abend leider nicht mitfahren können.
Euch wünsche ich aber viel Spaß!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Mai 2008)

Oh, sorry..... 

mir tut es auch leid,    
ich glaube ich bin dabei...

Wir sehen uns Morgen Abend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Mai 2008)

ach ja,

es wäre natürlich schön,
wenn sich unsere frisch gebackene Landesmeisterin
blicken ließe.     
Landesverbandsmeisterschaft Marathon Frauen

Wir sind natürlich alle sehr stolz darauf, 
dass das Training am letzten Mittwoch soo gut eingeschlagen ist.


----------



## Suse (28. Mai 2008)

@Oldenbürger: Jaja, vielen Dank dafür dass ihr mich in meiner Abschlußtrainingsphase unterstützt habt und ich mir so den letzten Schliff holen konnte...  
Glaube aber, das lag alles am Rad   
(obwohl - treten musste ich ja trotzdem selber und das war nach 10 Tagen Erkältung ganz schön anstrengend...)

Heute komme ich aber wohl ich nicht, da ich ja ein ziemliches Weichei bin und dann doch lieber heute mittag bei Sturm fahre und nicht heute abend bei Gewitter


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Mai 2008)

Suse schrieb:


> Glaube aber, das lag alles am Rad



Bei Dir ist es doch echt egal, welches Rad Du fährst. 
Du hättest doch mit jedem Bike gewonnen! 

Aber ist schon chic, Dein neuer Hobel! 
Die Farbe gefällt mir!


----------



## Fraegle (31. Mai 2008)

Liebes Forum,

Die Zeit mit Dir war schön, aber die Zeit ist für mich gekommen, weiter zu ziehen. Ich packe meine Sachen, bin raus, mein Kind. Fraegle ist auf der Reise und hat Rückenwind. Ich bin aber nicht aus der Welt, Aachen wird es allerdings schon. Unter anderem, weil es dort mehr Höhenmeter gibt, aber auch aus beruflichen Gründen. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich auch in Zukunft gelegentlich mal die Sonntags-Runde mitfahren kann, aber es wird auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so werden, wie es im letzten Jahr noch war. 

Liebe Grüße
Fraegle


----------



## Mutti (31. Mai 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Die Zeit mit Dir war schön, aber die Zeit ist für mich gekommen, weiter zu ziehen. Ich packe meine Sachen, bin raus, ...



   

Übrigens, morgen (Sonntag): Training für "Bike & Fins"    ... und so ... und überhaupt : 

a) 09:00 Uhr, Schwimmen, Freibad Flötenteich 

b) 13:00 Uhr, Biken, wie immer ab KK-Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm)

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Liebes Forum,
> ...aber die Zeit ist für mich gekommen, weiter zu ziehen. Ich packe meine Sachen, bin raus...




Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiin!




Du kommst doch wieder, oder?

U..... u....nd gibst Du ne Abschiedsparty? Du?
Bötö bötö.
LG von Jo und gute Reise


----------



## Fraegle (1. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Liebes Forum,
> Ich packe meine Sachen, bin raus, mein Kind. Fraegle ist auf der Reise und hat Rückenwind.



habe heute gelernt, dass es wohl Leute gibt, die zu jung sind, um diese Aspielung schon zu verstehen. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6IMZBl721HE

besonders schön finde ich die Zeile 
"Ich neh'm euch mit 'n Stück in meinem Windschatten"
(Wie Lüder heute mich)


----------



## Fraegle (1. Juni 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiin!
> 
> Du kommst doch wieder, oder?



Ich werde sicher gelegentlich wieder herkommen und rote Mountainbikes passen deutlich besser in rote Autos, als schwarze Mountainbikes in blaue Autos. In anderen Worten: Wenn ich Oldenburg besuche, dann mit Bike. (weiß aber noch nicht wie oft das sein wird)



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> U..... u....nd gibst Du ne Abschiedsparty? Du?



Vermutlich nicht, aber wir können uns ja mal im Phönix oder im Schwan treffen und ich geb mal ne Runde oder zwei aus. 

Jemand was gegen den 15.? Da sind wir ja eh zusammen unterwegs.


----------



## Picantus Luther (2. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Jemand was gegen den 15.?



Fck. Da wurde ich geboren und ich soll,was Du willst.
Gerne dann mal später.Gell?


----------



## Fraegle (2. Juni 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Da wurde ich geboren und ich soll,was Du willst.
> Gerne dann mal später.Gell?



hmm, 14.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feld (3. Juni 2008)

Moin, ich kann morgen schon wieder nicht dabei sein. Bis bald...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> "Ich neh'm euch mit 'n Stück in meinem Windschatten"
> (Wie Lüder heute mich)



... ich hatte nur Angst vor Dir und bin deswegen so schnell gefahren... 
Ich fühlte mich verfolgt... 

Den Windschatten habe ich aber gerne gegeben. Du hattest ja vorher auch auf mich gewartet.. 

Hoffe, dass Ihr noch eine nette Runde hattet...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juni 2008)

feld schrieb:


> Moin, ich kann morgen schon wieder nicht dabei sein. Bis bald...



jaja, Du willst doch gar nicht mehr mit uns Rad fahren,  
sondern eher mit anderen Leuten spazieren gehen, oder?  

Hoffentlich mal wieder bis bald...
Du weißt ja, wo Du uns und unsere Bikes findest...

Gruß

Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juni 2008)

und... 
was ist mit.......... 
Mittwoch???

Hoffe doch, dass ich dabei sein kann, 
kann aber nicht wirklich zusagen...
Ich gebe aber alles, um wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## Fraegle (4. Juni 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> und...was ist mit..........
> Mittwoch???



Ich werde heute leider nicht können. Morgen verabschiede ich mich in der Firma und dafür werde ich heute einkaufen und vorbereiten müssen. Leider.

Es ist erstaunlich, wie die Zeit jetzt wie Sand durch die Finger rinnt. 

LG
Fraegle


----------



## Picantus Luther (4. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich, wie die Zeit jetzt wie Sand durch die Finger rinnt.
> LG
> Fraegle



Ja ja. Wem sagst Du das. Heute kann ich leider auch nicht.  Kühlschrank transportieren und so. Meine Schwägerin zieht um. 
Samstag will ich die Deiche Ostfrieslands festfahren. 
Ist jemand zufällig im Ossiländle unterwegs? 

Vons Jo


----------



## vattim (4. Juni 2008)

Moinsen, 

also ich bin da.... 17:59 Uhr Lambertistraße.

T.


----------



## feld (4. Juni 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> jaja, Du willst doch gar nicht mehr mit uns Rad fahren,
> sondern eher mit anderen Leuten spazieren gehen, oder?
> 
> Hoffentlich mal wieder bis bald...
> ...




 
Lageänderung - ich werde doch dabei sein können.
Aber fahrt mir nicht zu schnell, sonst brech ich auf den letzten Kilometern
nach Hause wieder halb zusammen.
Bis nachher dann!


----------



## rieol (4. Juni 2008)

Sooooo, 
wieder zu Hause, schön geduscht und Pilsken getrunken. 

Hat jemand Lust mit mir am Freitag eine kleinere gemäßigte Tour mit ein paar "Neulingen" zu unternehmen? Wir wollten so gegen 17 - 18 Uhr los und dann ca. 2h (vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr).

Also, meldet euch

Beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (5. Juni 2008)

rieol schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mit mir am Freitag eine kleinere gemäßigte Tour mit ein paar "Neulingen" zu unternehmen? Wir wollten so gegen 17 - 18 Uhr los und dann ca. 2h (vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr).
> Beste Grüße Michael



Och. Warum nicht!? Wo gehts los?
Von Jo aus OL


----------



## rieol (5. Juni 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Och. Warum nicht!? Wo gehts los?
> Von Jo aus OL



Wo treffen ist, weiß ich noch gar nicht. Melde mich nachher nochmal. Ich schnack das mal mit den Jungs und Mädels ab!

Bis später

Michael (auch aus Ol  )


----------



## Fraegle (5. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> hmm, 14.?



Wer Lust und Zeit hat, sich von mir, am 14.06. ab 19:00 im Phönix, ein isotonisches Sportgetränk oder so ausgeben zu lassen, der schreibe mir bitte eine kurze Privat-Nachricht. 

LG Fraegle


----------



## rieol (5. Juni 2008)

rieol schrieb:


> Wo treffen ist, weiß ich noch gar nicht. Melde mich nachher nochmal.



Also: wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns um 17.30 Uhr am Kiosk an der Mühlenhunte treffen (beim Tretbootverleih)? Das wäre für die, die mit uns fahren wollen optimal. 

Gruß und bis morgen

Michael


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Juni 2008)

ick hebb keen tied und deswägen bün ick denn ock ne dor.
Völl pläsier bi dat rad fohren!

Munter hollen!


----------



## rieol (5. Juni 2008)

dat is bannig schaad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feld (5. Juni 2008)

rieol schrieb:


> Also: wie wäre es denn, wenn wir uns um 17.30 Uhr am Kiosk an der Mühlenhunte treffen (beim Tretbootverleih)? Das wäre für die, die mit uns fahren wollen optimal.
> 
> Gruß und bis morgen
> 
> Michael



Ist das da am Prinzenpalais, wo's zum Gericht reingeht?
Könnte passieren, dass ich morgen dabei sein kann!


----------



## Mutti (5. Juni 2008)

feld schrieb:


> Ist das da am Prinzenpalais, wo's zum Gericht reingeht?



Jepp, genau dort!  



Fraegle schrieb:


> Wer Lust und Zeit hat, sich von mir, am 14.06. ab 19:00 im Phönix, ein isotonisches Sportgetränk oder so ausgeben zu lassen, der schreibe mir bitte eine kurze Privat-Nachricht. LG Fraegle



    

Übrigens, der Vortag, also der 13. Juni ist ein _zweiter Freitag im Monat_ ... und damit - eigentlich   - der Termin für den nächsten BikerInnen-Stammtisch (zusammen mit den OLRRFlern); ebenfalls im Phönix. 
Aber erstmal das weiterhin recht schicke Wetter herrlich sportlich auskosten, oder? 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## bioxz (6. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen  

Ich hab seit ca. 2 1/2 Wochen ein Mountainbike, und wollte nun einmal fragen ob es hier rund um Oldenburg auch Touren gibt, bei denen Neulinge erwünscht sind. Ich habe mit einem Kumpel an den letzten beiden Samstagen bereits Touren in die Osenberge gemacht, dort haben wir jedoch eher Strecke und Hügel gesucht und sind planlos umhergefahren.  

Und als 2. Frage: Wie sollte man für solche Touren ausgerüstet sein? Gilt dort Helmpflicht, entscheidet jeder selber was er trägt?


----------



## Fraegle (6. Juni 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Übrigens, der Vortag, also der 13. Juni ist ein _zweiter Freitag im Monat_ ... und damit - eigentlich   - der Termin für den nächsten BikerInnen-Stammtisch



Da kann ich nicht, weil ich abends erst mit reichlich Jet-Leg aus USA zurück komme.


----------



## rieol (6. Juni 2008)

bioxz schrieb:


> Hallöchen
> Ich hab seit ca. 2 1/2 Wochen ein Mountainbike, und wollte nun einmal fragen ob es hier rund um Oldenburg auch Touren gibt, bei denen Neulinge erwünscht sind.
> Und als 2. Frage: Wie sollte man für solche Touren ausgerüstet sein? Gilt dort Helmpflicht, entscheidet jeder selber was er trägt?



Komm doch einfach heute mit!  
Helmpflicht herrscht natürlich nicht, aber einen tragen sollte man schon. 

Gruß und bis später (?)

Michael


----------



## Picantus Luther (6. Juni 2008)

rieol schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach heute mit!
> Helmpflicht herrscht natürlich nicht, aber einen tragen sollte man schon.
> Gruß und bis später (?) Michael



 Jupp. Bis plötzlich.  

Apps. Hamlet ohne helmet ist dann Hack-Brät. "Odr?"


----------



## feld (6. Juni 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Apps. Hamlet ohne helmet ist dann Hack-Brät. "Odr?"


----------



## bioxz (6. Juni 2008)

rieol schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach heute mit!
> Helmpflicht herrscht natürlich nicht, aber einen tragen sollte man schon.
> 
> Gruß und bis später (?)
> ...



Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt werde ich um 17:30 Uhr da sein  Wie lange dauert das ganze Ungefähr? Und...wohin geht es eigentlich?


----------



## KSB/OL (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Wir kommen nachher, also um 17:30 Uhr auch (zu viert: zwei Leute, zwei Bikes   ) zum Kiosk an der Mühlenhunte ... und bringen rund 2 1/2 Std. Zeit mit!  

Bis denne ...  

S.


----------



## rieol (6. Juni 2008)

Mensch, das wird ja bei so vielen Leutchen ein richtig netter "Arbeitswochenausklangsride"  

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioxz (7. Juni 2008)

Sooo...ein wenig erholt melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort  

Ich wollte mal fragen zu welchen Zeiten und wo genau die regelmäßigen Touren starten? Ich konnte mir das leider nicht so genau merken. Mir hat es gestern sehr viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl es zum Ende hin mit mir auch zu Ende ging...


----------



## Picantus Luther (8. Juni 2008)

bioxz schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen zu welchen Zeiten und wo genau die regelmäßigen Touren starten?



Immer wieder gerne + immer wieder da:

mittwochs, 17.59 Uhr in der Lambertistrasse bei Buhl- Bikes.

sonntags, 12.59 Uhr an der Hunte- Schleuse (Nähe Gastronomie "SChöne Aussichten"

Dieses bitte gleich FETT ins Terminbuch eintragen.

1 kleiner Tipp: viel Flüssigkeit mitnehmen und in regelmäßigen Abständen trinken. Power- /Müsli- Riegel oder ähnliches mit nehmen.
Meine Anfangsfehler waren die Nichteinhaltung der Tipps.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Juni 2008)

... ach, haben wir schon wieder Sonntag?  

Also, ab in den Keller oder in die Garage und das MTB waldfertig gemacht.
Wir treffen und wie immer hier 

Wer heute eine längere Runde fahren möchte, sollte sich einen Riegel / Banane mehr einpacken. 
Und wer um 16 Uhr zuhause sein möchte, der wird sicher einen Begleiter finden, 
der ihn wieder in die städtische Umgebung zurückbringt. 

Bis gleich.


----------



## bioxz (8. Juni 2008)

> Tempo  	mittel
> Schwierigkeit 	leicht



 

Naja....ich werd mir mal nen Rucksack vollstopfen und herkommen (ich hoffe ich schaffe das überhaupt noch, dachte es wäre später  ). Falls mir die Tour zu lang wird dreh ich um - etwas besseres habe ich heute eh nicht zu tun


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Juni 2008)

bioxz schrieb:


> Falls mir die Tour zu lang wird dreh ich um



Wir sprechen ja zwischendurch miteinander und machen Pausen.
Da kann man sich immer noch entscheiden, eine kleinere Runde zu fahren.
Es findet sich dann meistens eine Gruppe, die zurück fährt.

Bis gleich!
Wir warten meinstens so 10 Minuten...
Und dann gehts los....


----------



## Picantus Luther (9. Juni 2008)

Sonntag:
Da ich bisher nur mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren bin, wollte ich diesmal sehen, wie es mitten drin aussieht.
Ergebnis: toll . super . schön

Wo: Dammer Berge

Gut. Man fährt mit dem Auto hin. Aber dann da vor Ort: echt nett.
Welche Erfahrungswerte habt Ihr mit diesem Refugium?

LG von Jo


----------



## vattim (10. Juni 2008)

Moinsen, 

wie sind den die Tendenzen für den morgigen Mittwoch? Ich bin dabei . 


Grüße

T.


----------



## feld (10. Juni 2008)

Ich falle aus, bin hoffentlich in einer Woche wieder dabei. Bis dann!


----------



## bioxz (10. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei, wenn sich der Regen noch bis Donnerstag geduldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (11. Juni 2008)

@Silke: klick!    

@all: Wünsch Euch viel Spaß (und keine Schauer) heute Abend! 

Bis "die Tage" ...


----------



## bioxz (11. Juni 2008)

Nun gut - das Wetter konnte sich wohl nicht mehr zurückhalten. Kommt bei Regen auch noch jemand oder fällt es dann komplett aus?


----------



## 4MStyle (11. Juni 2008)

ich melde mich für die heutige Tour ab.

Für mich geht es heute an die Weser, in die Nähe von Elsfleth - nur Flachland  

Bis denne
  Martin


----------



## vattim (11. Juni 2008)

bioxz schrieb:


> Nun gut - das Wetter konnte sich wohl nicht mehr zurückhalten. Kommt bei Regen auch noch jemand oder fällt es dann komplett aus?



Ich hab noch keinen Regen gesehen. Ist nur ordentlich windig.


----------



## rieol (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei - König Fussball sei Dank  

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## vattim (11. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster sehe muss ich sagen, es gibt keinen Grund nicht zu fahren (@oldenbürger ). 

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4MStyle (13. Juni 2008)

ich fahre am Samstag nach Augustfehn - Leer
Abfahrt um ~11 von Wechloy - TGO
Falls jemand mit will - kurz posten ;-)

Bis denne

   Martin


----------



## Fraegle (14. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Wer Lust und Zeit hat, sich von mir, am 14.06. ab 19:00 im Phönix, ein isotonisches Sportgetränk oder so ausgeben zu lassen, der schreibe mir bitte eine kurze Privat-Nachricht.
> 
> LG Fraegle



Es hat sich keiner gemeldet. Damit ist der Termin wohl abgeblasen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Juni 2008)

Fraegle schrieb:


> Es hat sich keiner gemeldet. Damit ist der Termin wohl abgeblasen.



..tut mir leid, aber ich kann aktuell überhaupt nicht planen.
Daher konnte ich weder zu- noch absagen. 
Aber ich hätte mich zumindest melden können...   Sorry!!! 

Aber da Du Dich ja hoffentlich bei der einen oder anderen Tour noch oder wieder sehen lässt, 
ist es ja auch kein Abschied auf immer.
Wir müssen doch unsere Ausritte in die Bremer Schweiz oder in den Deister wiederholen... 

Wünsche ein nettes Wochenende!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juni 2008)

moin,

ich bin heute nicht um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Habe gestern schon eine sehr nette Runde auf dem Dackelschneider gedreht 
und habe mir für heute ein "trainingsfrei" verordnet.

Außerdem habe ich heute was Besseres vor. 
Bei Muttern gibt es Spargel....   

Aber ich wünsche Euch allen eine nette und regenfreie Tour!

Bis nächstes Mal....


----------



## baiano (15. Juni 2008)

> Da ich bisher nur mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren bin, wollte ich diesmal sehen, wie es mitten drin aussieht.
> Ergebnis: toll . super . schön
> 
> Wo: Dammer Berge
> ...



Hello Jo, 

das ist mein Hausgebiet. Für eine schöne Tour immer wieder zu gebrauchen. Wenn Du mal wieder hier radeln möchtest könnte ich Dir gerne noch eine paar brauchbare Wege zeigen!    Wir sind auch recht häufig mit mehreren  Leuten unteregs. 

Gruss 
Felix


----------



## Mutti (16. Juni 2008)

baiano schrieb:


> Hello Jo, das ist mein Hausgebiet. Für eine schöne Tour immer wieder zu gebrauchen. Wenn Du mal wieder hier radeln möchtest könnte ich Dir gerne noch eine paar brauchbare Wege zeigen!    Wir sind auch recht häufig mit mehreren  Leuten unteregs. Gruss Felix



Hallo Felix! Wir waren bisher eher selten in den Dammern. Wiehen und Teuto liegen halt soooo nah.    Trotzdem, schon eine recht solide Ecke, Eure Stauchendmoräne.   Haben vom Bergsee aus sowohl den Norden, als auch den Süden "exploriert". Einmal hatten wir sogar das Glück, einen "Lokalen" zu treffen, der es sich - ungeachtet seiner schon erheblicher Tageskilometerleistung - nicht nehmen ließ, den "Guido" zu geben.
Hat uns wohl bereits einige der schönsten Wege gezeigt.    
Hey, die Dammer Berge scheinen ja eine ziemlich ausgeprägten MTB-Szene zu haben, was!?!    

Bei uns im Thread hat sich vor Ewigkeiten ein gewisser Simon gemeldet. Hmmm, und kennst Du den Stefan (?!) _Votec_Wulf? Der hat ja sogar jüngst 'was zum Dammer MTB-Treff in Timo's Gästebuch gepostet.   

Tja, Jo & Co. ... dann mal seh'n, wa?!? 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (18. Juni 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Hallo Felix! Wir waren ............
> Tja, Jo & Co. ... dann mal seh'n, wa?!?  In diesem Sinne ...



Genau! So sieht das auuuuss, ne?!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns Soon-Tag oder Mittwoch.

Bin danach mal weg.  Bärenmtrek. 

http://www.wikinger-reisen.de/trekkingreisen/europa/5406T.php


----------



## rieol (18. Juni 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Bin danach mal weg.  Bärenmtrek.



Oh man, viel Spaß. Hoffentlich hast du gutes Wetter!

Gruß,
rieol


----------



## vattim (18. Juni 2008)

Moinsen, 

werde heute abend definitiv nicht dabei sein können. Habe mir am Wochenende eine fiese Zerrung im linken Fußgelenk zugezogen, so dass ich erstmal eine Zwangspause machen muss   . 

Euch natürlich viel Spaß und happy trails


----------



## cycly (18. Juni 2008)

Wer hat noch Lust am Freitag gegen Abend mit dem Bike los zu fahren (ist auch schon bei Studivz gepostet).    
Wollen wahrscheinlich so zwischen 17 und 18 starten.    
Alles weitere zeitnah. 

vlg Nina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2008)

so, es ist noch Halbzeit....
Aktuell steht es 2:1....
Ich glaube meine Nachbarn haben die beiden deutschen Tore sehr laut von mir wahrgenommen...

Aber nun zum Wichtigen!

Ja, Morgen wäre ich gerne dabei. Hoffe, dass es klappt und das Wetter mitspielt. 
Schaue Morgen nachmittag wieder rein. Dann werde ich sicher wissen, wo und wann wir uns treffen...

So, das Spiel geht weiter....


----------



## cycly (20. Juni 2008)

Treffpunkt ist nachher ist der Kiosk mit Trettbootverleih am Schloßpark und Zeit so um 17.50 Uhr und starten wollten wir dann so gegen 18 Uhr 

Bis später


----------



## derGunnar (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Wo wird denn in Oldenburg mit dem Mountainbike gefahren?

Gruss
Gunnar


----------



## Jan-Ole (20. Juni 2008)

Jo, bin heute dann auch dabei!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2008)

derGunnar schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wo wird denn in Oldenburg mit dem Mountainbike gefahren?
> 
> ...



Moin Gunnar,

eine interessante Frage mit einem sicherlich berechtigten Hintergrund... 
Also, wir haben hier in jede Himmelsrichtung Wege, die es erforderlich machen, 
Stollenbereifung zu nutzen. 
In den meisten Fällen würde auch ein Crossrad funktionieren. 
Aber an einigen Passagen, ist man mit dem MTB im Vorteil.
Wir fahren hier aber eigentlich eher "Cross Country", 
kommen jedoch immer voll auf unsere Kosten.
Einfach mal testen.. und vorbeikommen...

Gruß ins noch "flachere" Emsland...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2008)

cycly schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist nachher ist der Kiosk mit Trettbootverleih am Schloßpark und Zeit so um 17.50 Uhr und starten wollten wir dann so gegen 18 Uhr
> 
> Bis später



hoffe, dass sich das Wetter hält...

Bis gleich....


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2008)

Uuuuuuiiiiii, sieht fast so aus, als würde sich der ganze Meteo-Zinnober knapp nördlich von OL abspielen ... meine, dass wir wohl Glück mit dem Wetter haben könnten. _(Telekommunizierte übrigens just mit meiner Verwandtschaft in Schortens; dort scheucht man gerade nicht mal die Hunde ... ähhhh, die Katze vor die Haustür.  )_

Btw, was es alles in 3D gibt!  

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## bioxz (20. Juni 2008)

Soweit sich das Wetter hält werde ich auch dort sein 

Hier in Wardenburg ist ein strahlend weißer Himmel - viele Wolken, aber nach Regen sieht es nicht aus.


----------



## cycly (20. Juni 2008)

ich denke das Wetter wird sich halten  bei mir scheint übrigens gerade die Sonne  durchs Fenster  
Könnten wir nachher auf unserer Tour einen kleinen Zwischenstop bei Buhl machen ?
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2008)

cycly schrieb:


> Könnten wir nachher auf unserer Tour einen kleinen Zwischenstop bei Buhl machen ?



Komme auf dem Weg zum Treff bei "Buhl" vorbei. Kann ich Dir vielleicht 'was mitbringen?!?


----------



## cycly (20. Juni 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Komme auf dem Weg zum Treff bei "Buhl" vorbei. Kann ich Dir vielleicht 'was mitbringen?!?



danke für die gutgemeinte Hilfe aber das geht nicht ich muß eher etwas hinbringen oder begutachten lassen, dauert auch echt nicht lange. Nur sehe vorher leider keine Möglichkeit. Aber bin dafür ganz pünktlich beim Treffpunkt, dann können wir ohne lange Warterei starten


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Juni 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> ..
> Habe mir am Wochenende eine fiese Zerrung im linken Fußgelenk zugezogen, so dass ich erstmal eine Zwangspause machen muss   .



Ach son Schiet!!!

Gute Besserung!
Aber Du hast ja zuhause eine Frau von Fach!!!

Bis nächstesmal.....


----------



## Mutti (21. Juni 2008)

Tach! 

Hmmmm, so durchweg schlecht sieht die Wetterprognose  für den morgigen (Bike-) Sonntag ja nich' aus, oder?!?  

In diesem Sinne ...   

_@"Bilsteiner": Wie war's in Großalmerode? _

_@vattim: Gute Besserung auch von mir. Halt die Ohren steif! _


----------



## vattim (21. Juni 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ach son Schiet!!!
> 
> Gute Besserung!
> Aber Du hast ja zuhause eine Frau von Fach!!!
> ...



Besten dank. Ich hoffe, dass ich Anfang Juli wieder loslegen kann


----------



## Jan-Ole (23. Juni 2008)

Moin,
mal vorsichtig nachgefragt: Gibt es Bestrebungen, morgen (Dienstag) statt Mittwoch (wegen Fußball) zu fahren? 
Wetter scheint ja gut zu werden... 
Gruß,
Jan-Ole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Juni 2008)

hi, 

ich bin Morgen nicht dabei.
Morgen ist Dackel-Day...
Ich meine Dackelschneider-Training....

Viel Spaß im Wald...


----------



## 4MStyle (24. Juni 2008)

Moinsen,

heute ist eine Di-Tour geplant. Abfahrt 1800 vom Bootsverleih.


----------



## Jan-Ole (24. Juni 2008)

Jo, bin dabei, wie gesagt!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Juni 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Morgen ist Dackel-Day...
> Ich meine Dackelschneider-Training....



so, jetzt die Entwarnung für alle 
vierbeinigen Freunde des Menschen.
Bin wieder zuhause. 
Die Deckel dürfen wieder raus.

Habe heute keinen Dackel erwischt!
War ´ne nette schnelle Runde auf schmalen Reifen.

Wer hat denn noch Lust Morgen eine kleine Runde 
vor dem Spiel zu drehen? 
Treffen wie immer bei Buhl in der Lambertistraße.
Späteste Ankunft wieder in Oldenburg gegen 20.30 Uhr...

LG, Oldenbürger


----------



## Jan-Ole (25. Juni 2008)

Hätte ja echt Lust, aber da wir uns heute schon um 19 Uhr treffen um zum Pferdemarkt zu fahren, wird's wohl für mich nichts.


----------



## 4MStyle (25. Juni 2008)

ich bin heute dabei


----------



## bioxz (25. Juni 2008)

Mit mir wirds aus Zeitgründen heute leider nichts


----------



## 4MStyle (30. Juni 2008)

Moinsen,

Morgen ist eine kleine Runde geplant. Termin: 1800 am Bootsverleih

Bis denne

 Martin


----------



## greyscale (30. Juni 2008)

Hi, 

nur mal so als Vorschlag, ich bin ja nicht der große Mountainbiker: Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, wenn sich die Oldenburger-MTB-Communitiy auf _einen_ Startort einigt?

Der Bootsverleih liegt 600 m vom etablierten Schleusentreff entfernt und die Zielrichtung Sandkrug ist die gleiche.

g.



4MStyle schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Morgen ist eine kleine Runde geplant. Termin: 1800 am Bootsverleih
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan-Ole (1. Juli 2008)

Was spricht denn gegen Bootsverleih? Haben uns da in den letzen zwei Wochen zwei Mal getroffen und nur einmal ging es nach Sandkrug. Und warum ist Schleuse etabliert und nicht Buhl? So lange der Treffpunkt klar ist, ist es egal finde ich...

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass du mitfährst?

Hoffe ich selbst bin fit, habe seit Samstag 'nen steifen Nacken wie blöde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioxz (1. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur mal so als Vorschlag, ich bin ja nicht der große Mountainbiker: Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, wenn sich die Oldenburger-MTB-Communitiy auf _einen_ Startort einigt?
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Wechseln der Startpunkte eigentlich ganz nett. Schleuse ist für mich gut ereichbar, Mittwochs muss ich dafür einmal durch die Stadt. Dafür haben dann andere einen kürzeren Weg


----------



## Mutti (1. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> (...) und die Zielrichtung Sandkrug ist die gleiche.



Zielrichtung Sandkrug???  Du hast einiges verpasst, in den letzten Jahren, was!?! "Nicht der große Mountainbiker", wa'!?!   

Ja, ja ...  

Doch Frozzeleien beseite, ich finde unterschiedliche Treffs auch mal ganz erfrischend. Wegen mir, gerne.   _(Heute allerdings ohne mich ... leider.  )_

In diesem Sinne, bis denne ...


----------



## cycly (1. Juli 2008)

ich seh das ebenso, Treffpunkt kann doch mal wechseln, solange allen klar ist wo er sich  befindet grins

... also bis zum nächsten mal an der Schleuse, Bootsverleih oder ... 

was ist denn für diese Woch noch geplant ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Juli 2008)

okay, okay....

ich bin heute wieder fremd gegangen....
Und bevor mich jemand verpetzt, sag ich es lieber selber....
Bin heute wieder mit dem Renner und den OLRRF unterwegs gewesen.

Dötlingen geht auch sehr gut auf Straße!
Und ich habe so manche Einstiege in die netten Trails wiedererkannt.
Aber abgebogen bin ich lieber mit diesem Rad nicht....



cycly schrieb:


> was ist denn für diese Woche noch geplant ?



...was ist mir MORGEN???
Du hast doch jetzt keinen Grund mehr, nicht zu erscheinen....
Badesaison ist vorbei! 

Jemand um 18 Uhr in der Lambertistraße???

Also ich bemühe mich, da zu sein....


----------



## greyscale (1. Juli 2008)

Es steht mir gar nicht an, irgendwem vorzuschreiben, irgendwann er/sie sich mit irgendwem irgendwo trifft.

Ich weiß nur, dass wir damals(tm) in der Unigruppe zeitweise zwei Startpunkte hatten, die auch noch über die Jahre wechselten.

Rückblickend dürfte das mit ein Grund für das Aufgehen der Reste der Gruppe in den OLRRF sein.

Um mit überschaubarem Aufwand eine gewisse "Schlagkraft" (Mutti weiß, was ich meine) zu erreichen, ist es mbMn sinnvoll, möglichst viel strukturellen Kram zu parallelisieren*.

Aber ds sind nur meine 5 -Cent.

g.

*Vollkommen verrückte Idee meinerseits: man könnte überlegen auch den Schleusentreff ans Unibad zu verlegen. Ich finde mittlerweile, dass die Verlegung für die OLRRF eine sehr gute Sache war.


----------



## Seiffen (2. Juli 2008)

ich bin um 18 Uhr in der Lambertistraße!


----------



## vattim (3. Juli 2008)

Moinsen,

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück. Radeln geht wieder. Gestern 18:00 Uhr konnte ich leider nicht, da mein Dienstherr etwas anders mit mir vor hatte. Aber wie ich - auf dem Weg zum Dienst -gesehen habe, seit ihr ja auch eine gute Truppe gewesen. 

Ich hatte gestern mittag das Vergnügen bei gefühlten 47,3 Grad eine kleine Tour (54 km) durch Sandkrug zu machen. Hat wieder Spass gemacht, aber die Hitze...... Egal, was soll's. Ich hoffe, dass ich am nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei sein kann. Wochenende ist leider schon total verplant (u.a. auch mit Dienst). 

Viele Grüße



T.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juli 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Aber wie ich - auf dem Weg zum Dienst -gesehen habe, seit ihr ja auch eine gute Truppe gewesen.
> T.



Moinsen,

ja, wir haben Dich natürlich auch erkannt, als Du an uns vorbeigeflogen bist.
Wir waren gerade auf dem Weg in den südlichen Bereich des Wildenloh, 
um dort die Wurzeltrails zu fahren.
Für das anstehende WE brauche ich auch nicht viel planen, 
da ich wieder verplant bin. 
Aber Sonntag habe ich frei. Da muss ich dann wieder auf dem Bock.
Welches Bike nehme ich denn mal...


----------



## vattim (3. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> 
> Welches Bike nehme ich denn mal...



Ach ja, schön, wenn man die Wahl hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juli 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Ach ja, schön, wenn man die Wahl hat.



ist ja auch eine generelle Frage...
Straße oder "Spaß"


----------



## 4MStyle (5. Juli 2008)

Tour Dienstag,

- Treffpunkt Bruno Kleine (Wechloy) 18:00
- Treffpunkt Schleuse ca 18:30
- Route: Osenberge über Wardenburg

Gruß
 Martin


----------



## Jan-Ole (6. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei, klar!


----------



## vattim (8. Juli 2008)

Moinsen, 


morgen Abend 17:59 Uhr Lambertistraße?  Ich bin da. Wer noch?


Grüße

T.


----------



## Seiffen (9. Juli 2008)

ich auch, es ei denn es regnet. Ihr müsst allerdings etwas warten, denn ich kann erst um 1800


----------



## bioxz (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich pünktlich Feierabend habe, werde ich dort sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Juli 2008)

Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade................    

hatte heute keine Zeit......

Bin dafür heute Nachmittag einmal um das Meer gelaufen.

War auch nett aber ich wäre schon lieber mit Euch biken gegangen.
Zumal das Wetter eigentlich nur heute ein wenig Optionen offen gelassen hat.

Hoffe, dass Ihr eine schöne Ausfahrt hattet!

Bis nächstes Mal....


----------



## Picantus Luther (12. Juli 2008)

Grüzi (o.a. Grüße Euch/DIch),

der Eiger-Trailer meldet sich zurück. Wer fährt morgen (Sonntag) bei diesem doch eher regnerischem Wetter?

LG von Jo


----------



## Mutti (12. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Grüzi (o.a. Grüße Euch/DIch),
> der Eiger-Trailer meldet sich zurück.







Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen (Sonntag) bei diesem doch eher regnerischem Wetter?
> LG von Jo



Wer morgen um 13:00 Uhr alles an der Schleuse sein wird, weiß ich nicht.  Nu', die letzten Wochen haben sich dort ja immer einige Leute zum Biken eingefunden. 

Nur, der _Oldenbürger_ und ich, wir werden uns morgen schon um 09:00 Uhr auf MTB am PFL treffen. Wir peilen als Scheitelpunkt unserer Tour Dangast an; wollen einige Trails um Varel unter die Stollen nehmen, kurz beim "Giro" in Zetel vorbeischauen, etc. ... insgesamt rund 100 km. 

Also, wer mag ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (14. Juli 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wer morgen um 13:00 Uhr alles an der Schleuse sein wird, weiß ich nicht.  Nu', die letzten Wochen haben sich dort ja immer einige Leute zum Biken eingefunden.



Jupp. Wetter war gut. Leider gabs keine Gesprächspartner. Also habe ich mir 50km lange selbst ´n Knopf an die Backe gefaselt.

Eure Tour war gut??

GLG von Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Eure Tour war gut??



Nein, unsere Tour war nicht gut....
Sie war vortrefflich und hervorragend.
Überall, wo Trails zu finden waren sind wir natürlich offroad gefahren.

Wir haben uns um 09.00 Uhr getroffen und sind dann über die Butjadinger Straße Rtg. Wahnbek gerollt. 
Anschließend Rastede, Liethe, Nethen, Spohle, Conneforde, Herren Neuen (Waldstück) nach Varel.
In Varel haben wir ein paar Anlaufpunkte angelaufen. 
Am Bahnhof entlang ging es zum Vareler Hafen und da gab es dann ein lecker Fischbrötchen. 
Im Hafen haben wir den Schwenk nach Norden gemacht und sind nach Dangast 
und von dort über die Dörfer (Steinhausen, Bockhorn, Neuenburg) nach Zetel. 
Dort haben sich ja die Gladiatoren (oder sind es RADiatoren) des RSC versammelt,
 um auf Dackelschneidern im Kreis zu jagen...
Von Zetel sind wir dann Schuß nach Haus.
Sehr nette Runde...
Und das Watter hat super gehalten.

Schade, dass Du alleine unterwegs warst...
Wo waren denn nur die anderen Verdächtigen???


----------



## Picantus Luther (14. Juli 2008)




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


>



naja, wir hatten uns ja abgemeldet... 

wie sieht es denn diesen Mittwoch aus....
Das Wetter sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. 
Morgens ein wenig Regen und dann nur noch Wind.
Also, mal wieder Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour??? 

Und dann könnten wir tatsächlich mal auf ein Abschlussgetränk  im Schwan einkehren. 
Dieses Jahr war ich noch bei keiner Einkehr dabei.

Also, was meint Ihr??? Lust auf Mittwochstour ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Juli 2008)

....oder sind alle im Urlaub???


----------



## greyscale (14. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> [...]
> Überall, wo *Trails *zu finden waren sind wir natürlich offroad gefahren.
> 
> [...]



In Friesland? 

Da ist wahrscheinlicher, Muscheln in den Alpen zu finden.

g.

Und bevor jetzt einer klugscheißt, natürlich findet man Muscheln in den Alpen, war schließlich mal Meeresgrund


----------



## Picantus Luther (14. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> In Friesland? Da ist wahrscheinlicher, Muscheln in den Alpen zu finden.



Pa. Alter?! Isch hab schon Krabbe im Atlas-Gebirge bei Antalya gesehen.
Da guckst Du wa?
Da war ´n Höhenwanderweg und so.

Jo von Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Ole (15. Juli 2008)

Moin,

hat noch jemand Bock mit _4MStyle_ und mir heute (Di) 'ne kleine Tour zu fahren? Treffen uns um 18 Uhr in Wechloy bei Bruno Kleine, könnten aber natürlich noch einen anderen Punkt ansteuern (Buhl, Schleuse, Bootsverleih, ...). 

Wir fahren mal wieder schon heute, weil morgen abend City usw. angesagt ist... 

Bis denn,

Jan-Ole


----------



## bioxz (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte heute Abend wohl lust - bis 18 schaffe ich es aber nicht nach Wechloy. Falls ihr Richtung Sandkrug fahrt könntet ihr mich aber in Wardenburg gut aufgabeln - ich müsste nur wissen wann und wo ihr dort langfahrt . Sonst komme ich natürlich auch gerne nach Oldenburg, 18 Uhr Schleuse schaffe ich wohl 

Nur das Wetter scheint gerade keine Lust mehr zu haben, hier wirds richtig dunkel


----------



## Jan-Ole (15. Juli 2008)

Also beim Wetter sind wir nicht so wählerisch! ;-)

18 Uhr Schleuse ist ungünstig, weil wir ja erst 18 Uhr in Wechloy losfahren. Meld dich mal über Handy, wenn wir dich noch aufgabeln sollen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> In Friesland?
> Da ist wahrscheinlicher, Muscheln in den Alpen zu finden.





greyscale schrieb:


> ich bin ja nicht der große Mountainbiker:
> g.


ich wollte Deine Selbsteinschätzung ja nicht weiter bewerten... 

Muss Dir leider widersprechen: 

Wir hatten sehr schöne Trails im Herren Neuen.
Ich wähnte mich immer wieder im Harz.
Und wir waren sehr dicht am Wasser. 
Sozusagen an den Salzwiesen des Jadebusens.
Kannst ja das nächste Mal mitkommen, wenn Du mir nicht glaubst.
Also ich war begeistert....


----------



## rocktherock (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Oldenbürger,

vielen Dank für Deine willkommens-Nachricht
Ja, da hast Du völlig recht, dass wir hier keine Berge haben. 
So bleibt mir halt nichts weiteres übrig als die Deiche runterzurasen.
Wenn ihr mal Ausfahrten unternehmt, dann liegt das mehr im Bereich des XC, wie Du auch geschrieben hast? Führen denn die Touren durch unwegsameres Gelände oder eher nicht? Würde mich wundern, wenn es Trails in der Wesermarsch gäbe. 

In der Nähe von Hagen, liegt auf der Ostseite der Weser, gibt es ein paar Kieslöcher und etwas hügelig ist es dort auch. Werde mal die nächsten Tage auf Erkundungstour  ausfahren.

wünsche Dir schönen Abend und bis bald

Rocktherock


----------



## Picantus Luther (16. Juli 2008)

Von Oldenbügerer legendäre Mittwochstreff...
Das Wetter wird klasse und es gibt mal wieder keine guten Gründe nicht zu fahren...
Wie wäre es mit einer Runde in die (Osen-)Berge oder die Seen-Route oder nach Rastede oder in den Wold oder oder oder???
Also rauf auf das Bike und um 18.00 Uhr bei Timo am Laden.
Das Tempo wird an die Gruppe angepasst und zur Not wird gewartet.
Bisher haben wir alle wieder mit zurück gebracht.
Und zum Abschluss könnten wir doch mal wieder eine kleine Erfrischung zu uns nehmen?
Also Kleingeld für das Weizenbier o.ä. bereithalten.

von Jo:   genau. Leider gibts noch keine anziehbaren Wolldecken für MTB.
Bis später.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Pa. Alter?! Isch hab schon Krabbe im Atlas-Gebirge bei Antalya gesehen.



das erstaunliche an dieser geschichte ist ja garnicht die krabbe, sondern das antalya plötzlich in marokko liegt, oder hat einer das atlas-gebirge in die türkei verschleppt
irgendwie zweifel ich gerade an meinen geographie kenntnissen

im übrigen ist es auch nicht so ungewöhnlich in den alpen muscheln zu finden, war ja schliesslich mal meeresgrund
und dem MTB-Gott sei danke hat sich dieser grund empor erhoben
halleluja und amen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juli 2008)

rocktherock schrieb:


> Führen denn die Touren durch unwegsameres Gelände oder eher nicht?



Also in unseren hiesigen Bereichen gibt es einige unwegsamere Bereiche. 
Also eher nicht für ein Trekkingrad geeignet. 
Gerade solche Wege sind es ja, die einen so großen Reiz auf uns ausüben...
Ab und an (meist im Winter)  sind aber auch Crosser bei uns dabei und die können die meisten Passagen auch mitfahren.
Aber nicht alle...

Dafür sind sie auf den anderen Passagen sehr sehr schnell...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juli 2008)

So, vielen Dank für die nette Runde heute...

Es stand die Seenroute auf dem Programm.
Von Norden nach Süden...
Bürgerfelder Teich, Swarte Moor, Kleiner Bornhorster, Großer Bornhorster, Blankenburger, Drielaker, Tweelbäker, und ein Tümpel ohne Namen...

Bis nächstes Mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (17. Juli 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> das erstaunliche an dieser geschichte ist ja garnicht die krabbe, sondern das antalya plötzlich in marokko liegt, oder hat einer das atlas-gebirge in die türkei verschleppt
> irgendwie zweifel ich gerade an meinen geographie kenntnissen



??? Oder waren es doch die Anden???
Ich war gerade auf den Kopf gefallen, hatte eine Erscheinung, wurde anschließend von einem UFO entführt und mußte die Lottozahlen für kommenden Samstag vorraussagen. Es war eben ein schlechter Tag.
 Jo


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Es stand die Seenroute auf dem Programm.



Danke an den Führer "Lüder". Ich hab viel geseen.
LG von Jo


----------



## Mutti (17. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Dafür sind sie auf den anderen Passagen sehr sehr schnell...



Aber nicht alle ...   



_P.S.: Hätte ja eigentlich gedacht, dass noch "jemand" auf die Sache mit den Fischbrötchen anspringt.  _

In diesem Sinne, gern auch mal wieder in nördliche Richtungen ...


----------



## greyscale (18. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ber auch Crosser bei uns dabei und die können die meisten Passagen auch mitfahren.
> Aber nicht alle...
> 
> Dafür sind sie auf den anderen Passagen sehr sehr schnell...



Wo immer ein Crosser (also ein Querfeldein-Rennrad) gefahren werden kann, ist er um einiges schneller als ein Mounty.

Wo's nicht mehr geht, wird halt getragen. Ist immer noch schneller als ein Mounty auf 22/34.

g.


----------



## Jan-Ole (18. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> (...) Wo's nicht mehr geht, wird halt getragen. Ist immer noch schneller als ein Mounty auf 22/34.
> 
> g.



Macht's dann auch so viel Spaß? 

Hat schon beides seine Daseinsberechtigung denke ich, es geht ja nicht nur um Speed!


----------



## Geestraider (18. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> ...und mußte die Lottozahlen für kommenden Samstag vorraussagen.



...im grunde genommen ist mir auch egal ob atlas, anden oder antalya
hauptsache die alpen bleiben dort wo sie sind...obwohl...ein bischen dichter ranrücken könnte man sie schon 
ich glaube so richtung ostfriesland würden die sich gut machen
dann lohnt es sich auch mal nach varel zu radeln

ach, und wie war das nochmal mit den lottozahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Juli 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ...im grunde genommen ist mir auch egal ob atlas, anden oder antalya



genau, es ist egal ob Mailand oder Madrid...
Hauptsache Italien...

ist schon klasse dieses Zitat von Andreas Möller....

Aber mich :kotz: dieses Wochenende das Wetter echt an...


----------



## mc-prophet (19. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber mich :kotz: dieses Wochenende das Wetter echt an...



mich auch !:kotz:


----------



## greyscale (19. Juli 2008)

Jan-Ole schrieb:


> Macht's dann auch so viel Spaß?



Es ist ein anderer Spaß, aber davon verdammt viel.



Jan-Ole schrieb:


> Hat schon beides seine Daseinsberechtigung denke ich, es geht ja nicht nur um Speed!



Natürlich! Und ich möchte beides nicht missen. Wobei ich (für mich) aber schon sagen muss: Im Zweifel für das Kwer-Rad.

Die Dinger gehen einfach besser nach vorne.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juli 2008)

... also ich melde mich für den 13.00 Uhr Termin ab.
Bin heute Morgen schon Dackelschneider gefahren.
Und die Wolken werden nicht weniger. 
Das Radar lädt nicht gerade ein. 

Wünsche Euch aber einen einigermaßen trockenen Ausritt!

Bis nächstes Mal..


----------



## vattim (20. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ....oder sind alle im Urlaub???



Bin wieder da. Mittwoch läuft

T.


----------



## Mutti (20. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Wo immer ein Crosser (also ein Querfeldein-Rennrad) gefahren werden kann, ist er um einiges schneller als ein Mounty.



Lass uns beim WE-Cup mal die Waldautobahnen streichen ... und dann gucken was passiert!  _(Ich habe übrigens schon Crosser erlebt, die haben sich von Mama mit 'm Auto aus Sandkrug abholen lassen!   Oh oh, jetzt gibt's Haue ...   )_ 

Aber Spaß beiseite, ich fah' auch mit Kwer-Radlern ... denn mit denen gibt's immer was zu ... äähmm ... erleben!   



Geestraider schrieb:


> ... dann lohnt es sich auch mal nach varel zu radeln



@Oldenbürger: Hmmm, scheint so, als würden uns (und Herrn T.L. aus V. ) die netten Trails um Varel noch lange, lange allein gehören.  

So, ich geh jetzt Schwimmen ... da wird man eh nass.  
_Ohmannomann, möcht (nicht?!) wissen, wie sich das Wetter gerade trans-alpin anfühlt!_

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (21. Juli 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ...ich glaube so richtung ostfriesland würden die sich gut machen
> dann lohnt es sich auch mal nach varel zu radeln



So. Jetzt aber.
Varel und Ostfriesland?
War mir, als "ALTER OSSI" echt nicht klar. Varel: was will man da?
Die Werbung sagt immer: friesich herb. Nicht ostfriesisch.
How ever. 
Wetter: jupp. Bin auch nass geworden.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Juli 2008)

so, das Wetter wird besser... 
Habt Ihr nicht auch Lust auf Mittwochstreff???

Die Teilnehmer der Transalp schlagen sich ja ganz achtbar !


----------



## Geestraider (21. Juli 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> @Oldenbürger: Hmmm, scheint so, als würden uns (und Herrn T.L. aus V. ) die netten Trails um Varel noch lange, lange allein gehören.



was soll ich euch auch die netten trails um varel streitig machen wo ich die zahlreichen trails rund um wildeshausen quasi ganz für mich alleine habe
zu meiner verwunderung scheint es in der gegend keine MTBler sondern nur massenhaft RRler zu geben! naja, kommt mir wenigstens keiner in die quere


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Juli 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ... wo ich die zahlreichen trails rund um wildeshausen quasi ganz für mich alleine habe


glaubst auch nur Du! 



Geestraider schrieb:


> zu meiner verwunderung scheint es in der gegend keine MTBler sondern nur massenhaft RRler zu geben!


also in Dötlingen sind wir dieses Jahr schon mehrfach gewesen 
und Wildeshausen haben wir auch schon in Augenschein genommen. 
Also nicht erschrecken, wenn da auch mal andere MTBler sind.

Wir sind es doch nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (23. Juli 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> also in Dötlingen sind wir dieses Jahr schon mehrfach gewesen
> und Wildeshausen haben wir auch schon in Augenschein genommen.
> Also nicht erschrecken, wenn da auch mal andere MTBler sind.



herzlich willkommen!!!
my trail is your trail

einer meiner lieblingstrail in der gegend ist direkt zwischen wildeshausen und dötlingen. leider ist dieser zur zeit etwas verkrautet wenn da fast keiner fährt sind die brennesseln halt schneller auf dem huntetrail passiert sowas nicht, da ist ja mehr los als auf ner autobahn aber egal, ab oktober/november gehts da auch wieder. ansonsten gibt es ja noch genug auswahl: hölscher holz, spascher sand, huntepaad oder auch größe höhe. da findet sich immer was hauptsache biken
wäre jedenfalls mal eine nette abwechslung wenn mal ein stollenbereifter meinen weg kreuzen würde


----------



## Picantus Luther (24. Juli 2008)

Grützi,
hab´s Mittwoch leider nicht geschafft.
Fährt jemand am Freitag?
Würde mich freuen.
LG von Jo


----------



## Jan-Ole (24. Juli 2008)

Moin,

normal fahre ich freitags gerne, diesen sieht's aber schlecht aus. Leider.  Und nach dem Techtelmechtel mit dem Baum gestern gehts meiner Schulter nicht so gut. Socken und T-Shirt anziehen ist schon schwierig, auf's Bike setze ich mich diese Woche wohl nicht mehr.

Und: Gestern wurde es ja recht spät, also schon dunkel und ich hatte kein Licht. Bin auf den letzen Metern tatsächlich noch von einem Streifenwagen überholt worden, der dann auch noch umdrehte und zurück kam. Aber offensichtlich hatten die beiden ein Herz für Sportler und haben woanders hingeschaut!  Glück gehabt!

Danke für die super Führung gestern, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht die Tour! 

Bis zum nächsten Mal dann,

Jan-Ole


----------



## feld (25. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Freitag?



Wann und wo würde es denn losgehen?


----------



## Picantus Luther (25. Juli 2008)

feld schrieb:


> Wann und wo würde es denn losgehen?



Da wir wahrscheinlich "Die Zwei" sind, ist´s offen.
Vorschlag ist 18 Uhr am Tretbootverleih (Am Damm, Schloßgarten)

Von Jo


----------



## feld (25. Juli 2008)

Wie sich gerade herausgestellt hat, kann ich doch nicht dabei sein. Schade


----------



## bioxz (25. Juli 2008)

Heute 18 Uhr? Klingt gut, bin dabei


----------



## rieol (25. Juli 2008)

Bin auch dabei. Allerdings habe ich nur bis ca 20.00 Uhr Zeit.
Also, bis später

Michael

Ach ja: Bootsverleih ist super


----------



## hirotake (28. Juli 2008)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe gute Hoffnung, dass ich heute oder Morgen mein neues Cube bekomme. 

Damit es nun artgerecht eingefahren werden kann, suche ich passendes Gelände, um nach 15 Jahren wieder reinzukommen. Etwas Kondition muss ich wohl auch wieder aufbauen. Daher reizt es mich, mal bei Euch mitzufahren, aber erstmal würde ich gerne alleine etwas Übung bekommen.

Ich komme aus Ofenerdiek, wohin würdet ihr erstmal fahren, um etwas Gefühl wiederzugewinnen? Mein Ziel wäre der Wald/Park in und um Rastede oder Wildenloh...

Bin für Tips offen...

Gruß hirotake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (28. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,Mein Ziel wäre der Wald/Park in und um Rastede oder Wildenloh...Bin für Tips offen...
> Gruß hirotake



Hallo hirotake,
korrekt. Genau so würde ich es auch machen. Nur sonntags ist da Grauhaarträger-Marathon. Wildenloh ist aber auch super. Da kannst Du Dein Pferdchen laufen lassen.
LG von Jo


----------



## hirotake (28. Juli 2008)

Danke!

Heute wird es wohl nichts mehr.  

Die Hoffnung für Morgen habe ich noch nicht aufgegeben, aber da muss der dealer erst noch telefonieren, ob die es schon losgeschickt haben...

Ich will doch nur mal wieder auf meinem eigenen MTB sitzen und losdüsen. Habe mittlerweile fast den ganzen thread hier durch, ich sehe laufend Bilder von den Urlaubsheimkehrern. Wenn man sich das antut muss man wohl masochistisch veranlagt sein... Und dann das obergeile (etwas sehr warme) Wetter!

Daumen drücken...


----------



## greyscale (29. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> [..]
> Ich komme aus Ofenerdiek, wohin würdet ihr erstmal fahren, um etwas Gefühl wiederzugewinnen? Mein Ziel wäre der Wald/Park in und um Rastede oder Wildenloh...
> [...]



Hi, ich als M'dorfer wohne sozusagen im Nachbarstadteil. Meine Lieblingsrunde MTB/Quer geht über die Feldwege via NewSouthEnd nach Wiefelstede/W'stedermoor, Gristede, Dreibergen, ums Meer, Zw'ahn, ab da parallel zur Bahn bis etwas Woldsee, da gibt es einige forsche Varianten. weiter über den Wold Richtung Petersfehn.

Im Wildenloh dann nach Gusto. Ab Wildenloh ginge es Richtung Everster Moor (fies) oder Achternmeerer Straße (nett) in die Buschhagen-Niederung, ab da dann auf die Hunte-Hochbrücke und via Ohmstede retour.

g.


----------



## metusalem (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo hirotake,
Der Schlosspark zu Rastede ist schon mal ein guter Anfang. Den kannst Du auch ganz gut mit `ner Spritztour durch`s Ipweger Moor verlängern. Das ist zwar fahrtechnisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, hilft aber beim Wiedererlangen Deiner Kondition! Wenn Du Dich da nicht auskenst, frag einfach mal bei mir nach. Ich bin dort öfter unterwegs. Zur Zeit sind dort aber nicht alle Wege durchgehend befahrbar (Pipilinebau). Ansonsten kann ich Dir den Mittwochstreff an der Lambertisraße wärmstens empfehlen! Die Gruppe achtet schon drauf dass alle mithalten können. 

LG
Peter


----------



## metusalem (29. Juli 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi, ich als M'dorfer wohne sozusagen im Nachbarstadteil. Meine Lieblingsrunde MTB/Quer geht über die Feldwege via NewSouthEnd nach Wiefelstede/W'stedermoor, Gristede, Dreibergen, ums Meer, Zw'ahn, ab da parallel zur Bahn bis etwas Woldsee, da gibt es einige forsche Varianten. weiter über den Wold Richtung Petersfehn.
> 
> Im Wildenloh dann nach Gusto. Ab Wildenloh ginge es Richtung Everster Moor (fies) oder Achternmeerer Straße (nett) in die Buschhagen-Niederung, ab da dann auf die Hunte-Hochbrücke und via Ohmstede retour.
> 
> g.


 
Hallo greyscale, 
das passt ja prima! Da tun sich gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten auf! Im Ammerland fahre ich nämlich auch mal ganz gerne. Prima Feierabendrunde! Gelegentlich baue ich noch den Flugpltz Rostrup mit ein. 
Da ich auch aus Ofenerdiek komme können wir ja mal gemeinsam von hier oben aus zu `ner zünftigen Feierabendrnde aufbrechen.


----------



## hirotake (29. Juli 2008)

Tach,

das sind doch mal prächtige Tips! Danke!

Tja, die Kondition... Früher habe ich nicht im Ansatz über die zu fahrenden Strecken nachgedacht. Heute frage ich mich, ob ich bei der Sonntagsrunde 'ne Chance habe, da ja alleine 6km bis zur Hunteschleuse zu bewältigen sind. 

Zumindest wird es ab morgen losgehen. Cube hat das Rad an einen anderen Händler in OL geschickt und nun wird das Rad morgen von meinem Händler abgeholt und sicher fertig. Und ich werde dann ebenfalls sicher ne Runde drehen.

Und bei Gelegenheit (hoffentlich bald) tauche ich mit gestählten Muskeln bei euch auf...

Gruß
hirotake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirotake (29. Juli 2008)

metusalem schrieb:


> Hallo hirotake,
> Der Schlosspark zu Rastede ist schon mal ein guter Anfang. Den kannst Du auch ganz gut mit `ner Spritztour durch`s Ipweger Moor verlängern. Das ist zwar fahrtechnisch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll, hilft aber beim Wiedererlangen Deiner Kondition! Wenn Du Dich da nicht auskenst, frag einfach mal bei mir nach. Ich bin dort öfter unterwegs. Zur Zeit sind dort aber nicht alle Wege durchgehend befahrbar (Pipilinebau). Ansonsten kann ich Dir den Mittwochstreff an der Lambertisraße wärmstens empfehlen! Die Gruppe achtet schon drauf dass alle mithalten können.
> 
> LG
> Peter



Dann ist Ofenerdiek/Metjendorf ja schon gut vertreten. Ich kenne die Ecke auch etwas, erst vergangenes WE habe ich mich dort mit dem Auto verfahren. Aber die Ecke um Barghorn scheint auch nett zu sein.

Konditionsaufbautipps hole ich mir sicher an anderer Stelle im Forum!?

Gruß
hirotake


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo!


hirotake schrieb:


> Konditionsaufbautipps hole ich mir sicher an anderer Stelle im Forum!?


Naja, Ausdauersport funktioniert am besten, wenn man ausdauernd Sport macht 
Im Ernst: Mach was dir Spaß macht. Versuche zu Beginn eher die Runden zu vergrößern als die gleiche Runde immer schneller zu fahren. Wobei das natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat und mit unter sehr motivierend wirkt und wegen mangelnder Freizeit manchmal auch nicht anders geht.
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad,
Bis die Tage 
Zoid


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. Juli 2008)

Jaja. Das Thema mit der Konditionierung.
Man sagte mir mal: Radfahren hilft. Es sollte nur oft genug gemacht werden. Und wenn ich bei den "Fitten" mitfahre, anschließend platt bin, so trainiert das auch.
Ich kann nur sagen: 

Also: selbst wenn man 6 kmrolleyes zum Treffen fährt lol, rechts raus fahren kann man immer. Ansonsten finden sich immer Fahrer, die mit Abkürzen.

Und was ist mit "HEUTE ABEND"?


----------



## metusalem (30. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Jaja. Das Thema mit der Konditionierung.
> Man sagte mir mal: Radfahren hilft. Es sollte nur oft genug gemacht werden. Und wenn ich bei den "Fitten" mitfahre, anschließend platt bin, so trainiert das auch.
> Ich kann nur sagen:
> 
> ...


 
Hi!
Bin heute Abend auf jeden Fall dabei . Das Wetter spielt ja auch wieder mit.

Bis später


----------



## hirotake (30. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ja auch glatt, arbeite aber in Bremen und werde kaum vor 18.00h in OL sein. Dann Rad abholen, über Flaschen und Halter nachdenken, Tacho montieren, etc. könnte etwas knapp werden. 

Solltet ihr aber gegen 20h im Stadtnorden rumfahren, könnte es sein, dass ich erste Gehversuche mache. Also aufpassen! ;-)

Und den Pro's viel Spass!


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. Juli 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Solltet ihr aber gegen 20h im Stadtnorden rumfahren, könnte es sein, dass ich erste "Gehversuche" mache. Also aufpassen!..



Ich wusste immer das die Beschreibung "Fahrrad to go" hier sein Dasein fristet.

Mit Mutti und CdG war in Anfang 2008 auf eine Info-Veranstaltung. Auf dem Weg zum MountEverest wurde dem MTBler das GPS geklaut. Danach hat er erst die Schönheit der Landschaft registriert.

Technik: is good          
to much Technik:  
Bis später vom Jo


----------



## bioxz (30. Juli 2008)

Ich werde heute Abend auch mal wieder versuchen pünktlich da zu sein...mal schauen was draus wird


----------



## Jan-Ole (30. Juli 2008)

Muss mich für heute abmelden, meine Schulter ist noch nicht wieder ganz fit...


----------



## metusalem (30. Juli 2008)

Jan-Ole schrieb:


> Muss mich für heute abmelden, meine Schulter ist noch nicht wieder ganz fit...



Das hab ich mir schon gedacht nach Deiner etwas unfreiwilligen Begegnung mit dem Baum .
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## Picantus Luther (31. Juli 2008)

*Hat´s für Freitag eine Tour geplant?
Gestern war der Wunsch nach Freitag-Fahren da!

Wie schaut´s aus?

Der Jo
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirotake (31. Juli 2008)

Moin, ich habe gestern die ersten Kilometer vernichtet und es war nicht soo schlimm... Wenn die Zeit passt, wäre ich evtl. auch dabei.

Wo, wann?


----------



## Picantus Luther (31. Juli 2008)

Die letzten Male hat man sich beim Tretbootverleih am Schloßgarten getroffen.
Zeitpunkt: 18 Uhr.  Spätere Zeit auf Anfrage. Geschnitten oder am Stück?

Ich freue mich über reichliches Erscheinen.

Mutti? Lüder? usw....


----------



## metusalem (31. Juli 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Die letzten Male hat man sich beim Tretbootverleih am Schloßgarten getroffen.
> Zeitpunkt: 18 Uhr.  Spätere Zeit auf Anfrage. Geschnitten oder am Stück?
> 
> Ich freue mich über reichliches Erscheinen.
> ...



Na klar! Bin dabei . 18:00 geht i.O. Mal sehen, wohin die Reise diesmal geht.
Gestern war jedenfalls suuuuuuper!


----------



## rieol (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

morgen abend bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei.

@Mutti: Heute wird es nichts...Sorry

Beste Grüße und (wahrscheinlich) bis morgen

Michael


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Juli 2008)

metusalem schrieb:


> Gestern war jedenfalls suuuuuuper!



Ich war gestern auch noch unterwegs. 
Habe Euch nur nicht mehr angetroffen und der Akku des Handy war leer.
Bin dann über Tungeln, Tilly-See, Wardenburg zum Barneführerholz.
Anschließend über die Osenberge nach Hause.

Bin Euch nicht mehr über den Weg gefahren.
Es waren auch keine Spuren von Stollenreifen im Sand! 

Seid Ihr überhaupt gefahren oder seid Ihr gleich ???

Morgen kann ich noch nicht genau sagen....


----------



## bioxz (31. Juli 2008)

Du dürfest uns der Strecke nach fast hinterhergefahren sein 

Wir haben beim Tillyhügel sogar noch etwas..."gewartet"


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Juli 2008)

bioxz schrieb:


> Du dürfest uns der Strecke nach fast hinterhergefahren sein
> 
> Wir haben beim Tillyhügel sogar noch etwas..."gewartet"



...ich glaube, dass ich eher vor Euch her gefahren bin.
Bin um ca. 18.20 Uhr von mir aus los gefahren. 
Und dann flott weiter.
Und ich habe eben keine Spuren gesehen....
Und ich bin doch "Spurenfinder"!


----------



## Jan-Ole (1. August 2008)

metusalem schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir schon gedacht nach Deiner etwas unfreiwilligen Begegnung mit dem Baum .
> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!



Danke, danke! 

War eben doch noch beim Arzt, tat gestern beim normalen Springen (zu Fuß) über einen kleinen Graben noch gut weh. Es ist eine Schulterprellung, die wohl bis zu einem halben Jahr braucht, bis sie weg ist. Vor allem Stöße soll ich vermeiden. Also muss ich mich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit vom Biken abmelden.  Hoffe aber nicht allzu lange!  Vielleicht geht es ja auch doch recht fix wieder...

Jan-Ole


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...ich glaube, dass ich eher vor Euch her gefahren bin.
> .... "Spurenfinder"!



Und ich habe mich schon über die schlechte Sicht gewundert. 
Das war also Deine Staubwolke. 
Der "geölte Blitz"- Lüder war uns voraus.
Das kann heute nicht passieren. Zu nass.
Bis später???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feld (1. August 2008)

Jan-Ole schrieb:


> Danke, danke!
> 
> Es ist eine Schulterprellung, die wohl bis zu einem halben Jahr braucht, bis sie weg ist. Vor allem Stöße soll ich vermeiden. Also muss ich mich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit vom Biken abmelden.  Hoffe aber nicht allzu lange!  Vielleicht geht es ja auch doch recht fix wieder...
> 
> Jan-Ole



Ich hab mir bei der Freitagstour am 08.06. die Schulter geprellt, konnte aber nach etwa 4 Wochen wieder einigermaßen ordentlich querfeldein heizen.
Liegestütz sind heute immer noch nicht drin, aber alles andere geht.
Da hoffe ich doch, dass es bei Dir ähnlich schnell geht und Du bald wieder Spaß haben kannst!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Bis später???



Hallo!
Hab nicht alles richtig verfolgt, aber wann und wo geht es heute los?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. August 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> wo geht es heute los?
> Gruß Matthias



Wie wäre es mit Tretbootverleih "Schloßgarten"???
18 Uhr?
Sonstige Vorschläge:     .....


----------



## hirotake (1. August 2008)

Moin,

ich wollte heute auch dabei sein (das erste mal). Aber leider ist mein neues Rad etwas quitschig drauf. Die Scheibenbremse vorne bringt mich um den Verstand. Zudem habe ich Seitenschläge in den Laufrädern. Bevor also einer von euch basteln müsste, fahre ich nachher nochmal zum Händler und richte es mir für Sonntag ein!

Euch allen viel Spaß nachher!


----------



## metusalem (1. August 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich wollte heute auch dabei sein (das erste mal). Aber leider ist mein neues Rad etwas quitschig drauf. Die Scheibenbremse vorne bringt mich um den Verstand. Zudem habe ich Seitenschläge in den Laufrädern. Bevor also einer von euch basteln müsste, fahre ich nachher nochmal zum Händler und richte es mir für Sonntag ein!
> 
> Euch allen viel Spaß nachher!


 
Eieieieiei! das fängt ja gut an. Da muß sich Dein Händler aber mächtig ins Zeug legen damit er Dein Bike schnell wieder flott bekommt! Laufräder zentrieren dauert eben etwas. Trotzdem viel Glück! Es wird schon.

LG


----------



## metusalem (1. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich schon über die schlechte Sicht gewundert.
> Das war also Deine Staubwolke.
> Der "geölte Blitz"- Lüder war uns voraus.
> Das kann heute nicht passieren. Zu nass.
> Bis später???


 
Zu nass ? Wenn wir starten ist der Spuk schon wieder vorbei !
Es staubt dann halt nicht so .

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Tretbootverleih "Schloßgarten"???
> 18 Uhr?
> Sonstige Vorschläge:     .....



...bin raus. Ich fahre jetzt schon mal los, da ich ab 19 Uhr von der Familie eingespannt werde. Gruß Z.


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. August 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> ...bin raus. Ich fahre jetzt schon mal los, da ich ab 19 Uhr von der Familie eingespannt werde. Gruß Z.



Siehst! Familie und Frau gehen eben doch schon mal vor.

18 Uhr: wer kommt noch?
Hätte auch "Last minute biken" posten können. Ich weiß.


----------



## metusalem (1. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Siehst! Familie und Frau gehen eben doch schon mal vor.
> 
> 18 Uhr: wer kommt noch?
> Hätte auch "Last minute biken" posten können. Ich weiß.



Ich bin mit von der Partie !
Wie gehabt 18:00 Uhr Bootsverleih?

Bis nachher.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. August 2008)

So, bin eben zurück und noch nicht ganz trocken. Hatte ein wenig was von Banja: Feuchte Hitze, starkes Schwitzen und nasse Zweige, die einen peitschen. An Ende dann ne kalte Dusche. Ich mag so was 
War aber am Schluß ein wenig gruselig mit dem Wolkenbruch und dem ganzen Gedonner.
Gruß M.


----------



## bioxz (1. August 2008)

Bin auch dabei...hätte es fast vergessen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. August 2008)

...ich bin heute nicht dabei!
Habe gestern schon geradelt.
Heute ist relaxen angesagt.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## hirotake (1. August 2008)

Alle sind unterwegs: dann frage ich doch mal. Sonntag gibt es auch wieder Interessenten? Wenn ich mich jetzt ausreichend mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe: Sonntag, 13.00h auf dem Niedersachsendamm!? Wenn das Wetter so freundlich ist wie jetzt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Picantus Luther (2. August 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> ...gibt es für Sonntag auch wieder Interessenten?



Bestimmt.
Meine Link-Empfehlungen als Lesezeichen hinterlegt:

http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Oldenburg.htm
http://www.wetter24.de/nc/de/home/w...wetter.html?cityID=49X2226&cityName=Oldenburg
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=12202
http://www.donnerwetter.de/region/suchort.mv?x=0&y=0&search=26133

Weiste bescheid, Schätzelein. Woll?

Bevor ich fahre, schaue ich immer erst das Wetter an.
LG von Jo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Bevor ich fahre, schaue ich immer erst das Wetter an.
> LG von Jo



Du solltest nicht so oft das Wetter anschauen, 
sondern einfach rauf aufs Rad...!!!

Außerdem hast Du folgenden Link vergessen:
http://www.ich-habe-die-beste-ausrede-nicht-biken-zu-können.de


----------



## hirotake (2. August 2008)

Danke für die links, bei Regen würde ich auch nicht fahren. Als Ergänzung noch: http://www.blids.de/reload.htm?/spion/spion.php Eher sehr kurzfristig zu sehen, aber man bekommt einen Einblick, was einen erwarten kann.

Also am Wetter liegt es Morgen wohl nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-Ole (2. August 2008)

Warum kann man denn bei Regen nicht fahren???


----------



## Mutti (2. August 2008)

Schwan? Phoenix? Neee, ... Moorrock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, wir treffen uns HEUTE ...   ... um 20:00 Uhr vorm "Bogen" der Weser-Ems-Halle ... und radeln dann geradewegs raus nach Wack... ähhhmm ... Gellen! 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Jan-Ole (2. August 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Schwan? Phoenix? Neee, ... Moorrock!



Starke Sache! Bei der Gelegenheit hätte ich mich ja auch noch mitfahren können, wenn es nur Straße ist (schulterschonend). Und bisschen abrocken schadet ja nie! 

Aber ich muss arbeiten, ab. 19.30 Uhr.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. August 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Schwan? Phoenix? Neee, ... Moorrock!



Okay, das ist Dein Programm für heute Abend...
Ich habe heute Abend ein anderes Geheimprojekt!
Und was ist mit Morgen???

Würde gerne ne Runde drehen. Außer es regnet...
Man kann zwar bei Regen fahren aber man muss es eben nicht!

Wenn alles gut läuft und ich heute Abend nicht zu viele Cola Baccardi an der
Theke verhaften muss, dann bin ich Morgen Mittag um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse!


----------



## hirotake (2. August 2008)

Viel Spaß heute Abend!

Wenn es trocken ist, bin ich morgen auch um 13h an der Schleuse!


----------



## Picantus Luther (3. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht so oft das Wetter anschauen, sondern einfach rauf aufs Rad...!!!
> Außerdem hast Du folgenden Link vergessen:
> http://www.ich-habe-die-beste-ausrede-nicht-biken-zu-können.de



Moin Lüder,
ist das Dein guter RAD- Schlag?
Ich mag Wasser. Gerne in gefrorener, dampfender und flüssiger Form.
Jedoch nicht in flüssiger Form - schräge von oben und vorne.
Ich habe noch keinen Trick gefunden, wie ich bei Regen nicht nass werde.
Vielleicht zwischen den Regentropfen hindurch fahren?
Deine Link-Empfehlung ist auch kaputt.
LG von Jo


----------



## Picantus Luther (3. August 2008)

APP. Regen/Nass.
Durfte gesstern wieder im eigenen Nass(Schweiß) baden.
Porta Westfalica. Schön. 
Bergauf: 
Bergab:  68km/h
KEIN REGEN


----------



## hirotake (3. August 2008)

Ich melde mich ab, werde alleine durch Rastede düsen. Aber ich habe noch einen Termin zum Kaffee trinken, das wird zu eng!

Lg hirotake


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Deine Link-Empfehlung ist auch kaputt.



Hi Jo!
Der Link war ja auch nie real existent! 
Ich wollte Dich doch nur ein wenig auf den Arm nehmen! 

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (4. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> .. nur ein wenig auf den Arm nehmen!



Ich will nicht auf´m Arm. Ich will ein Eis!!


----------



## rieol (4. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ich will ein Eis!!



Igitt, und das morgens um 8.40Uhr...:kotz:


----------



## Geestraider (4. August 2008)

rieol schrieb:


> Igitt, und das morgens um 8.40Uhr...:kotz:



 EIS geht immer


----------



## Mutti (4. August 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> EIS geht immer



Ich stell mir das gerade vor ... fresh off the trail! 
_Speiseeis! Specialized? Hö!_   

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. August 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade vor ... fresh off the trail!
> _Speiseeis! Specialized? Hö!_



warst Du nicht der kleine Junge in dem grünen T-Shirt, der hinter der Eismaschine hergelaufen ist?


----------



## Picantus Luther (5. August 2008)

Ich sehe viele lachende Smilies. Das ist schön.
Vor kurzem teilte mir ein MTBler mit, das er es garnicht mag, wenn wir nach dem Querfeldeinfahren auf ein Getränk in das Getränkefachgeschäft gehen.
Ich hatte auch ein schlechtes Gewissen als wir es trotzdem taten.

Wie wäre es denn nun mit anschließendem Eisessengehen?
Natürlich nach dem Fahrradfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirotake (5. August 2008)

Da bin ich unbedingt dabei, ich *liebe* Eis!!! ;-)


----------



## cycly (5. August 2008)

Fährt irgendjemand morgen Abend ?


----------



## Geestraider (5. August 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade vor ... fresh off the trail!
> _Speiseeis! Specialized? Hö!_



geschmacksrichtung kettenfett

frag sich nur wer zieht das ding freiwillige vor


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. August 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> geschmacksrichtung kettenfett
> 
> frag sich nur wer zieht das ding freiwillige vor



Ich...!
Ihr müsst aber schnell sein, sonst ist das Eis aufgegessen....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. August 2008)

cycly schrieb:


> Fährt irgendjemand morgen Abend ?



...also ich bin zwar nicht irgendjemand....

Aber ich bin dabei! Du auch???


----------



## Picantus Luther (6. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> *ich bin:  "zwar-nicht-irgendjemand" *



Es gibt aber auch merkwürdige Namen?! Oder?


----------



## Geestraider (6. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich...!
> Ihr müsst aber schnell sein, sonst ist das Eis aufgegessen....



keine angst...wenns ums essen geht bin ich schnell genug


----------



## Picantus Luther (10. August 2008)

Man könnte naß werden, wenn man fährt.
Wer fährt denn?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. August 2008)

Guten Morgen...

Der Blick ins Wetter verspricht nichts Gutes....
Es sind aber dennoch die ersten Absprachen erfolgt...
Man wird sich gegen Mittag beraten. 
Es ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass aufgrund der bestehenden Regenschauer
am Nachmittag ein Ausweichtermin am Abend wahrgenommen wird.

Also nichts genaues weiß man (noch) nicht...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. August 2008)

Mutti und ich sind gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (13. August 2008)

TV-Tipp: Für alle, die's noch nicht bemerkt haben ...   ... zur Zeit sendet das DSF täglich zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 Uhr einen Bericht von der TRANS-SCHWARZWALD-Tour (klick!)

Ansonsten, viel Spaß heute Abend auf'm Bike! _(Ich werde leider nicht dabei sein.   Nein, es liegt nicht am DSF ... )_


----------



## feld (13. August 2008)

Nach zwei Monaten bin ich heute nun mal wieder dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## Mutti (13. August 2008)

"_Immer so fiese kleine Dinger_" (M. Fumic) ... hmmmm, sounds like Osenzwer... ähhmm, Osenberge to me!  
P.S.: _Dat will ich auuuuch!  _

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (14. August 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Dat will ich auuuuch! In diesem Sinne, ...



Duuhu? Mutti?!

Wann fährt vatti(m) wieder mit?


----------



## rieol (14. August 2008)

Ich glaub´ den hab ich bei youtube auf dem Olympiatrail gesehen


----------



## vattim (15. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Duuhu? Mutti?!
> 
> Wann fährt vatti(m) wieder mit?




Moinsen, 


Olympia musste ich ausfallen lassen; hab dafür "Manu" hingeschickt.  Nach Zerrung im Sprunggelenk und Entzündung in der Hüfte musste ich in den letzten zwei Wochen kürzer treten.........man wird echt nicht jünger. 

Wollte eigentlich jetzt Sonntag fahren, aber nun muss meine Frau arbeiten und da an mein "Canonyen" kein Kindersitz passt,  werde ich Sonntag nicht an der Schleuse anzutreffen sein. Werde Sonntag Abend, ab 18:00, eine kleine Runde drehen und dann, hoffentlich, wieder am Mittwoch durchstarten. 


Bis dahin


T.


----------



## Harz-Fan (16. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal wieder was von mir hören lassen. Nach Alpencross und ausgiebiger Regeneration wollte ich am Sonntag zur Schleuse kommen. Ist noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. August 2008)

also ich kann am Sonntag 13.00 Uhr leider nicht...
Vielleicht drehe ich Sonntag Abend noch ne Runde...

Aber realistisch ist das auch eher nicht, 
wenn ich bedenke, wie lange ich arbeiten darf.


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. August 2008)

Harz-Fan schrieb:


> ...am Sonntag zur Schleuse kommen. Ist noch jemand dabei?



Jupp. Isch bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (17. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...wie lange ich arbeiten darf.



Oooohhh. Andere dürfen nicht.
Du hast es also gut.
Krisensicher und .... und.... 
Bis dämnäxt.


----------



## metusalem (17. August 2008)

Harz-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal wieder was von mir hören lassen. Nach Alpencross und ausgiebiger Regeneration wollte ich am Sonntag zur Schleuse kommen. Ist noch jemand dabei?



Meine Waldprinzessin hat soeben den Wunsch geäußert von mir zur Schleuse geführt zu werden.
Sie möchte mit gleichgesinnten eine lustige Fahrt ins Grüne unternehmen.
Ihr Wunsch sei mir Befehl!


----------



## OldenBiker (17. August 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

bin endlich wieder OnBike. Werde in der nächsten Zeit sicher wieder mal mitfahren. Muss ja noch ein wenig die Beine auf Schierke vorbereiten.

Also bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gru?
Ingo


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. August 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen...
> Ingo




Ingo???                                            Ingo!!!  

Unser Ingo ist wieder da! Hurra.


----------



## findorphin (18. August 2008)

Moin an alle OL-MTBler!

ich bin neu hier (wohnhaft in OL seit April 08) und wollt mal fragen, ob ich bei euch mitfahren kann. gibts irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen, die man erfüllen muss (außer Radbesitz)?

Wann fahrt Ihr denn immer und wo trefft Ihr euch? Ich wette hier gibt´s n´paar kernige Downhillstrecken

Aber im Ernst: Ich hätte echt interesse, mal ein paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen und ich würd gern regelmäßiger MTB und RR fahren. Allein ist die Motivationshürde (Couch+Fernsehn versus Quälen) doch etwas zu hoch für mich.

Bild von mir lohnt sich nicht, aber ich zeig mal mein Rad:



freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (18. August 2008)

findorphin schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst: Ich hätte echt interesse, mal ein paar neue Leute kennen zu lernen und ich würd gern regelmäßiger MTB und RR fahren.


Willkommen und Hallo!
Ich bin zwar nicht so oft bei den MTB-Runden dabei, dafür aber schon seit ein paar Jahren.
Zum MTB-fahren: Der legendäre Mittwochstreff startet bei Buhl-Bikes in der Lambertistr. um 18 Uhr.
Sonntags ist um 13 Uhr Treff auf der Brücke über der Schleuse vom Küstenkanal (Niedersachsendamm/Schöne Aussichten). Es lohnt sich vorher ins Forum zu schauen, ob wer kommt.
RR-Treffs gibt es einige: Dienstag, Donnerstag und Samstag findest du hier Anschluss. Einige oldenburger Rennradler tummeln sich in diesem Forum. Es gibt da übrigens eine nicht unerhebliche Schnittmenge bei den Oldenburgthreads im IBC und RRN was die Aktiven angeht .
Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren Treff beim Radspezi. Dann gibt es noch eine Gruppe, die bei Rakelmann in Osternburg startet. Da müsstest du mal per Mail anfragen wann dort gefahren wird, ich glaube auch Mittwoch.
Alle Treffs sind offen für neue Mitfahrer. Musst halt schauen wo du dich wohl fühlst.

Das Rad passt doch schon mal zu unserem Gelände hier, denn das was bei den MTB-Treffs passiert fällt wohl am ehesten unter Crosscountry.
Gruß Zoid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (18. August 2008)

findorphin schrieb:


> Moin an alle OL-MTBler!
> 
> ich bin neu hier (wohnhaft in OL seit April 08) und wollt mal fragen, ob ich bei euch mitfahren kann. gibts irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen, die man erfüllen muss (außer Radbesitz)?
> 
> ...



Uff! Jan Ullrich Übersetzung am Mounty!!!  Nicht dass Du uns damit tiefe Furchen in die Trails brennst.
Aber im Ernst: Fahr ruhig mal mit! Ist doch immer wieder ganz nett. Übrigens gibt es unter uns auch den Einen oder Anderen der gelegentlich auf RR unterwegs ist.
Zwischendurch wird auch noch an anderen Tagen außer Mi. u. So. gefahren. Das ist dann eher spontan und wird hier gepostet.

Man sieht sich

LG von Peter


----------



## OldenBiker (19. August 2008)

Moinsen,

hat jemand Zeit, heute gegen 18:00 Uhr mitzufahren?
Morgen komme ich zeitlich nicht dazu.

Treffen an der Schleuse. Richtung: Sandkrug


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Picantus Luther (19. August 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Willkommen und Hallo!
> Gruß Zoid



Das nenne ich endlich mal ´ne ausführliche Darstellung der Möglichkeiten mit Angabe der Links.
Die war sogar für mich interessant.
DAnke an M.

@all:
Wie gut läufts eigentlich mit unserer Telefonkarten-Konnektivität?


----------



## Picantus Luther (19. August 2008)

findorphin schrieb:


> ..., aber ich zeig mal mein Rad:
> freue mich auf eure Antworten!



Ein chic-es Bügeleisen. 
Ohne Federung, die man in unserem Gelände haben kann, aber nicht muss, kommt man sowieso schneller voran.
Okay?! Die Trails maltretieren Arme und Gesäß. Aber: wer´s mag?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. August 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Das nenne ich endlich mal ´ne ausführliche Darstellung der Möglichkeiten mit Angabe der Links.
> Die war sogar für mich interessant.
> DAnke an M.


...habe noch was vergessen:
Sonntags um 10 gibt es noch einen XC-Treff bei der http://www.fietsendiele.de/ in Sandkrug und dann treffen sich noch ein paar Leute beim "Deutschen Imbiss" in Sandkrug. Da geht es mehr in Richtung springen, kenne ich aber nur vom Hörensagen. Vielleicht meldet sich der User Tipp-EX noch dazu.
Gruß Zoid (Matthias)


----------



## OldenBiker (19. August 2008)

Hi,

kurze Zeitänderung. Ich fahre schon um 17:00 Uhr. Sorry für's kurze ändern.

Also rein in die Klamotten und mitkommen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. August 2008)

... also ich habe dann den 17.30 Uhr Termin von der Schleuse wahrgenommen.
Habe nicht ganz 17.00 Uhr geschafft und bin dann vor 18.00 Uhr los. 

Morgen habe ich keine Zeit zum legendären Treff zu kommen. 
Und Sonntag kann ich auch nicht, da ist doch der Bärentriathlon.

Da bin ich zwar nicht als Rennkommissar aber gehöre auch irgenwie zur Rennleitung!


----------



## greyscale (20. August 2008)

@Oldenbürger: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen ersten Ziffer!

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. August 2008)

Oh ja, Oh ja, auch von mir:
Alles Gute, Oldenbürger


----------



## vattim (20. August 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> @Oldenbürger: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen ersten Ziffer!




Von mir natürlich auch........., so: und nun rauf auf`s bike.  Wer fährt denn heute abend?  

Gruß


T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (21. August 2008)

@ OLDENBÜRGER:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!
Vor allem Gesundheit, damit Du auch weiterhin über die Trails fliegen kannst



LG
Peter


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. August 2008)

Hallo an alle...

Für alle die an mich gedacht haben: 




Für die vielen Glückwünsche!!! 
Jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den 



Leider war ich gestern kaum zuhause, daher konnte ich die ganzen Geschenke nicht annehmen. Meldet Euch doch bitte vorher an... 



Wir sehen uns beim


----------



## Picantus Luther (22. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Leider war ich gestern kaum zuhause, daher konnte ich die ganzen Geschenke nicht annehmen.


 







Leider stand Dein Geschenk zu lange bei mir rum, da habe ich es aufgegessen und aufgetrunken.
Jetzt sind nur noch die Flecken und Krümel übrig.


----------



## Picantus Luther (22. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo an alle...
> 
> Für alle die an mich gedacht haben:


 
Bitte.
Das Du Geburtstag hattest wusste ich.
Aber nicht wie alt Du geworden bist.


----------



## findorphin (23. August 2008)

Dann von mir auch noch herzlichen Glückwúnsch im Nachtrag an den Oldenbürger.

And now to something completely different:

Fährt am Sonntag wer? Wenn ja, komm ich mal mit.


----------



## OldenBiker (23. August 2008)

@ oldenbürger: 
wenn auch spät, auch von mir noch herzliche Glückwünsche. 


Morgen biken steht für mich fest, egal was für ein Wetter. Ich steh' jedenfalls um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. August 2008)

Zum legendären Sonntagstreff an der Schleuse werde ich es nicht schaffen, da ich Morgen zunächst noch für einige wenige Stunden Dienst schieben werde.
Aber es kann sein, dass ich dann anschließend noch eine Runde drehe.
Das Wird sicher nicht vor 14.00 Uhr für mich möglich sein.
Mal sehen, vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja noch in den Bergen...

Viel Spaß und keinen Regen!!!


----------



## OldenBiker (24. August 2008)

Moinsen,

an alle, die heute mitgefahren sind: sind falsch abgebogen. Sind aber in ganzen Teilen wieder zurück.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruuß
OldenBiker


----------



## findorphin (24. August 2008)

ja, genau das! 

Ich muss sagen: 1. Respekt!! Schöne Strecken gibts hier
                       2. Danke an den OldenBiker für schöne Strecken zeigen
                       3. Ich muss meine SingleTrailTechnik verbessern
                       4. Und meine Kondition ein wenig...
                       werde also 5. gerne des Öfteren mitfahren, allerdings wohl wenn dann Sonntag, weil unter der Woche muss ich Umsatz  
                       machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (24. August 2008)

Hallo!


OldenBiker schrieb:


> sind falsch abgebogen


... ihr müsst aber sehr falsch abgebogen sein, denn wir haben erst noch eine Weile gewartet, übrigens wie besprochen am Bahnübergang. 
Jo ist noch kurz zurück um eure Fährte zu wittern - ohne Erfolg.
Sind dann weiter an der Hunte lang.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. August 2008)

sorry, habe es nicht pünktlich in den Wald geschafft 
und hätte Euch sicher auch nicht mehr gefunden, 
wenn Ihr nicht den richtigen Weg findet...

Wer war denn heute alles dabei?

Bin dafür dann noch ne Runde Dackelschneider gefahren. 
So bin ich auch noch auf meine Kosten gekommen....

Aber bin demnächst gerne wieder dabei...


----------



## Picantus Luther (25. August 2008)

findorphin schrieb:


> ...weil unter der Woche "muss" ich Umsatz
> machen.



Wer zwingt Dich nur "DAS zu tun"?


----------



## Picantus Luther (25. August 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...wenn Ihr nicht den richtigen Weg findet...
> Wer war denn heute alles dabei?
> 
> ... ne Runde Dackelschneider gefahren.
> So bin ich auch noch auf meine Kosten gekommen....



Matthias, Michau (Stevens), Jo und der NEUE(Univega) waren unterwegs.

Matthias und ich hatten keinen Kompass dabei und unser Erinnerungsvermögen war getrübt.
Dennoch war es toll.

Dackelschneiden: also geschnitten und nicht am Stück?!


----------



## Mutti (26. August 2008)

*Hallo zusammen!* 

Wie versprochen, hier (nochmal zentral) die anstehenden, mehr oder minder "angedachten" Ziele der kommenden vier Wochenenden:

*Sa, 30.08.*

Endurothon Schierke (... gelegentlich sogar mit 'nem Foto vom _Oldenbiker_ im Kopf der Seite! )

---

*So, 07.09.*

Teuto-Tour (...als echte Alternative zu den Zwischenfall ... ähhm, nee   ... Vattenfall Cyclassics , der _abgesagten_ Deister-CTF   ... und, ja, meinetwegen auch der Eurobike!  !)

---

*Sa, 13.09.*

MTB-Einzelzeitfahren (Harzcup-Finale) in Neustadt / Harz 

*So, 14.09.*

MTB-Cup Schöningen

---

*Sa, 20.09.*

XC-Meisterschaften Bad Salzdetfurth, Bad Salzdetfurth
_(auch: St. Wendeler MTB-Marathon)_

*So, 21.09.*

14. Engteraner "Wadenkneifer" _- unser Klassiker! _  

---

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## metusalem (26. August 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen!*
> 
> Wie versprochen, hier (nochmal zentral) die anstehenden, mehr oder minder "angedachten" Ziele der kommenden vier Wochenenden:
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaa Die Teuto hab ich schon seit längerem auf dem Schirm. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht welche Runde ich da fahren soll. Hab momentan ziemlich viel Arbeit an der Backe. Wenn ich jetzt nicht langsam in die Hufe komme, wird's wohl eher die kurze Strecke.

Primäres Ziel ist erstmal der kommende Sonntag.

LG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (26. August 2008)

Hallo!


metusalem schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa Die Teuto hab ich schon seit längerem auf dem Schirm. Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht welche Runde ich da fahren soll.


Die Strecken sind, wie es scheint, die selben wie im letzten Jahr. Ich habe für beide zusammen etwa 2 Stunden gebraucht und ich fahre seit ich Familie habe nicht sehr regelmäßig! Hier mal mein Profil vom letzten Jahr:




Für 20 KM lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand doch gar nicht!
Werde auch wieder dabei sein, da die Deister-CTF ja leider über den Deister gegangen ist...
Bis denn
Matthias


----------



## Picantus Luther (27. August 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Hallo!...Bis denn...Matthias



Alles tolle Angebote. Um so mehr freue ich mich immer wieder über die Möglichkeiten, die wir haben.
 Euro-Bike ist mein Ziel. Da bin ich eh gerade am See.
Danke für Infos und Nachrichten.
Vööl pläsier (wie der Italiener sagt) wünscht Jo.


----------



## vattim (27. August 2008)

Moinsen, 

fährt heute abend jemand? Hätte wohl Lust. Wettertechnisch siehts nicht so gut aus. Falls sich keiner in der Lambertistraße einfindet, werde ich "heimatnah" eine Runde drehen; bin ja sonst schon klatschnass, wenn ich in OL ankomme.


Grüße

T.


----------



## hirotake (27. August 2008)

Tach vatti,

das Wetter scheint doch zumindest trocken zu bleiben. Ich wollte heute bei Trockenheit das erste mal meine nicht vorhandene Kondition mit den Profis messen.

Für eine kleine Runde stehe ich ab 17.59h in der Lambertistrasse.

Gruß hirotake


----------



## vattim (27. August 2008)

Sehr gut. Meine Kondi ist momentan nicht so gut. Hinzukommt, dass ich nach einem kleinen Crash gestern, dass vordere Laufrad zerschossen habe und nun heute mit dem alten (schweren) Reservelaufradsatz fahren muss....  Aber, alles wird gut.


----------



## Picantus Luther (27. August 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Meine Kondi ist momentan nicht so gut.



Mein Hamster hat ein schwere Hüftleiden. Ich muß ihm beim Treppensteigen helfen.Deswegen bin ich auch....
Egal.
Meine Kondition: 
Aber trotzdem probiere ich es später gerne mit euch.


----------



## metusalem (27. August 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die Strecken sind, wie es scheint, die selben wie im letzten Jahr. Ich habe für beide zusammen etwa 2 Stunden gebraucht und ich fahre seit ich Familie habe nicht sehr regelmäßig! Hier mal mein Profil vom letzten Jahr:
> 
> ...




Okay Du hast mich überzeugt! Nach all meiner Rechnerei um Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Spritverbrauch, Bonusmeilen und Kerosinzuschlag, geht die Rechnung nur dann auf, wenn man die 40Km. Runde fährt. Außerdem gibt's dabei auch mehr zu sehen.
Danke auch für das interessante Streckenprofil!

Wir sehen uns (hoffendlich bald mal)
Peter


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (27. August 2008)

metusalem schrieb:


> Okay Du hast mich überzeugt! Nach all meiner Rechnerei um Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Spritverbrauch, Bonusmeilen und Kerosinzuschlag, geht die Rechnung nur dann auf, wenn man die 40Km. Runde fährt. Außerdem gibt's dabei auch mehr zu sehen.
> Danke auch für das interessante Streckenprofil!
> 
> Wir sehen uns (hoffendlich bald mal)
> Peter


Hallo!
Das Ganze ist so organisiert, dass man eine Acht fährt. Du kannst also nach 20 km aussteigen oder aber auch die Runde, die dir besser gefallen hat nochmal fahren oder beide 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## hirotake (27. August 2008)

Hallo,

danke für die heutige Runde, auch wenn ich scheinbar mangels Orientierungssinn den Weg nicht wieder zu Euch gefunden habe.  Ich hoffe, es hat die Stimmung nicht zu sehr negativ beeinflusst.

Immerhin bin ich wieder zu Hause angekommen! Kaputt und müde werde ich sicherlich gut schlafen. Und nach meinem Urlaub komme ich wieder mit!

Gruß
hirotake


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. August 2008)

Gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (27. August 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Das Ganze ist so organisiert, dass man eine Acht fährt. Du kannst also nach 20 km aussteigen oder aber auch die Runde, die dir besser gefallen hat nochmal fahren oder beide
> Gruß Matthias



Hört sich gut an! Dann fahr ich mal 'ne schöne acht im Teutoburger Wald
Gruß
Peter


----------



## metusalem (27. August 2008)

@all: Wer hat denn Lust auf 'ne Freitagstour?
Treffpunkt Bootsverleih achtzehnhundert local.


----------



## Picantus Luther (28. August 2008)

hirotake schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die heutige Runde, auch wenn ich scheinbar mangels Orientierungssinn den Weg nicht wieder zu Euch gefunden habe.  Ich hoffe, es hat die Stimmung nicht zu sehr negativ beeinflusst.
> Gruß
> hirotake



Hallo Torben,
wir haben uns schon Sorgen gemacht. 
Beim nächsten Mal hast Du sicher ein "Mobil" dabei, Telefonnummern wurden ausgetauscht (es gibt eine Karte, auf denen diverse Tel-Nr.´n stehen) und man kann sich verständigen, so dass man ohne "Sorgen" die gewünschte Tour weiter fahren kann.

Es war ne nette knackige Runde.
Danke @all


----------



## hirotake (28. August 2008)

Zum Glück habe ich Urlaub! Ich bin später als gedacht, aber erholt aus dem Bett gestiegen!

Vor der nächsten Tour sollten wir die "Checkliste" durchgehen. Telefon hatte ich dabei, aber nun gut, nächstes Mal klappt das bestimmt...

Bis die Tage,
hirotake


----------



## vattim (28. August 2008)

Urlaub, ....könnte ich auch schon wieder haben. Egal, Hauptsache du bist gut zu Hause angekommen. War eine nette Tour. 



Bis zum nächsten Mal


Grüße


----------



## OldenBiker (30. August 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

ist sau früh. Inner knappen Stunde geht's auf nach Schierke. Das Wetter soll ja ganz annehmbar sein.

Also schönes Wochenende Euch allen.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (2. September 2008)

Wer will am kommenden Sonntag noch mit zur Teuto-Tour?

Und wer is' Samstag auch in Bremen?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. September 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wer will am kommenden Sonntag noch mit zur Teuto-Tour?
> 
> Und wer is' Samstag auch in Bremen?



Hallo! Samstag passiv - sonntag aktiv ist mein Plan. Wie sollten evtl. Fahrgemeinschaften planen oder ggf per Bahn reisen.
Werde jetzt aber erstmal selber aktiv und nachschauen gehen ob in den Osenbergen noch alles OK  ist. Passiere die Schleuse gegen 17 Uhr, falls wer mit will.
Gruß M.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. September 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wer will am kommenden Sonntag noch mit zur Teuto-Tour?


...   ich! Ach ne, ich muss ja nach Hamburg. Aber zur Teuto-Tour hätte ich auch Lust gehabt....



Mutti schrieb:


> Und wer is' Samstag auch in Bremen?



... ich nicht! Da bin auf dem Weg Rtg. HH...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (2. September 2008)

Moinsen, 

bevor wir über`s Wochenende reden, wobei ich die Termine auch nicht wahrnehmen kann, müssen wir doch erstmal den "Mittwochstreff" besprechen. 

Wer fährt denn morgen mit ? Vorausgesetzt, das Wetter spielt mit.



Grüße


T.


----------



## Seiffen (3. September 2008)

moin, moin, 
ich in heute wieder dabei.
Bis dann
Manni


----------



## OldenBiker (3. September 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich versuch auch zu kommen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (3. September 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]
> Und wer is' Samstag auch in Bremen?



Ihich!

g.


----------



## Mutti (4. September 2008)

Der RSC Oldenburg gibt just bekannt:

_"Nun ist es wieder soweit  der Herbst steht quasi vor der Tür und das *Cross-Training* beginnt.
Der RSC bietet folgende Trainingszeit an: ab Freitag, den 05. September 2008, um 15.30 Uhr.
Treffpunkt: Auvers-le-Hamon-Platz (Wochenmarktplatz), Sandkrug. Der Platz liegt direkt an der Bahnhofstraße.
Viel Spaß im Wald wünscht Euch der
Vorstand des RSC Oldenburg"_

Na dann, ...


----------



## ritzel007 (4. September 2008)

Nu bin ich auch hier 

Ich fahre am 14.09. zu den CC Landesmeisterschaften:
http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=12708&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i bzw. http://www.radsportteam-schoeningen.de/Info_Rennen.htm

Ich starte beim Rennen 1.1 um 9:30 und muß früh losfahren. Wer in der Fun-Klasse (Rennen 7 und 9) startet hat Zeit bis zum Nachmittag.

Also Bike ölen und mitkommen...

Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (4. September 2008)

Fun-Klasse FTW!!


----------



## Mutti (4. September 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Fun-Klasse FTW!!



Jepp, das war im letzten Jahr ein Spaaaaß!  :kotz: 
Wurde eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit 'ne _Fun-Lizenz-Klasse_ eingeführt?!?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (4. September 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit 'ne _Fun-Lizenz-Klasse_ eingeführt?!?



Nein, denn dann würde der Lutzifer ja keinen "Fun" mehr haben!


----------



## Picantus Luther (6. September 2008)

Bin dann mal weg. Bis bald.






  > Bodensee.


----------



## OldenBiker (7. September 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

alle, die nicht in Schierke dabei waren, können sich nun das Video (5. Schierker Endurothon) reinziehen.

Viel Spass damit.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (7. September 2008)

Hallo!
Außer Mutti und mir waren heute morgen noch ein paar in Bad Iburg:




War eine gelungene Veranstaltung und da es diesmal nur 38 km nach meiner Messung waren hat Mutti mir noch ein kleines Fahrtechniktraining auferlegt. Das ging dann noch mal einen der Buckel der Tour von der steileren Seite rauf und war recht spaßig. Allerdings habe ich auf ein Befahren der leicht verotteten Shore verzichtet 
Hier noch mal ein  Überblick:




Gruß M.


----------



## vattim (10. September 2008)

Moinsen, 

es ist mal wieder Mittwoch. Was das heißt, muss ich ja nicht näher erwähnen. Wer fährt denn so?


T.


----------



## OldenBiker (14. September 2008)

Moinsen,

Sonntag morgen, schon alle wach zum biken heute?
Wir se'n uns denn um 13:00 Uhr.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (15. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Aktuelles zur "*Wadenkneifer-CTF*": 

Wir treffen uns am kommenden *Sonntag, 21.09.*, um *08:00 Uhr *in OL unter der (Stadt-) Autobahnbrücke, *Abfahrt Haarentor* (BAB 28, neben Obi), um dort möglichst sinnige Fahrgemeinschaften für die Anreise (98 km, fast durchweg Autobahn) nach Engter zu bilden.

Ganz ohne vorherige Koordination geht das natürlich nicht ...    ... hackt deshalb doch bitte schon *jetzt* hier kurz ein, ob Ihr ebenfalls mit möchtet (und ob Ihr eventuell auch Mitfahrgelegenheiten anbieten mögt bzw. könnt)! 

Noch keinen Appetit? Klick! 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## vattim (16. September 2008)

Moinsen, 

was ist den morgen? Mittwoch? Oh ja, na dann wollen wir mal wieder kräftig in die Pedalen treten..... "Käddeeee rääächts".....  Bin mal gespannt, ob sich morgen mehr als 2 Leutchen einfinden...

Beste Grüße 



T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. September 2008)

... hier schreibt ja gar keiner mehr was....
Das kann so nicht weiter gehen....

Heute, 13.00 Uhr, an der Schleuse und dann ab in den Wald.
Um pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten.
Dem Anlass entsprechende Bekleidung wird erwartet.

Wer nicht absagt, hat zu erscheinen! 

Bis gleich..


----------



## OldenBiker (28. September 2008)

Moinsen,

also ich fahre gleich mit.

War am Freitag in Porta Westphalica. Hab das Video von meiner Tour schon fertig.

Könnt Ihr hier bestaunen (unter Sonstige-Touren). http://www.oldenbiker.de/videothek.html


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen,

habe die Videos von Porta Westfalica zusätzlich in kürzeren Fassungen hochgeladen. Unter _Sonstige Touren_

http://www.oldenbiker.de/videothek.html


Die Kurzfassungen können auch runtergeladen werden. Format ist allerdings nicht wmv, sondern avi.
http://www.oldenbiker.de/download.html


----------



## ritzel007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo alle,
es ist schon wieder Mittwoch. Wer kommt zum Wet Nightride 18:00 bei Buhl? Vielleicht der Oldenbürger?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Oktober 2008)

...   ich glaube nicht, dass ich erscheinen werde....

Das Wetter ist so mies, da mag ich gar nicht daran denken, raus zu gehen!


----------



## ritzel007 (1. Oktober 2008)

mach mich nicht zum Lonesome Rider


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Oktober 2008)

... tut nicht weh....

War ich letzte Woche auch!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Oktober 2008)

Aufgrund des guten Wetters und der Sonnenstrahlen wird hiermit ein
ein Sondertermin angeboten! Die Urlaubszeit sollte man doch einfach nutzen! 

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, der sollte am Donnerstag, 13.00 Uhr, an der Schleuse sein.
Geplant ist dann eine Tour bis spätestens 17.30 Uhr.
Alles weitere wird vor Ort besprochen!


----------



## cycly (7. Oktober 2008)

ich bin dabei 

Wetter soll auch ganz gut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Oktober 2008)

... na dann wollen wir mal schauen,
wer noch so alles Urlaub hat!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (7. Oktober 2008)

...ich hätte auch morgen schon Zeit für sowas.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Oktober 2008)

...  das können wir ja auch im Auge behalten!
Aber Morgen soll das Wetter nicht ganz so ansprechend sein.

Wollen wir Morgen mal abwarten? 
Wir könnten dann ja immer noch mal schnacken.
Meine Nummer steht auf der Bike-Card.

Aber die Donnerstag Runde steht auf jeden Fall!


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen, 

ich würde an Donnerstag ja gerne mitspielen, aber mein Bike ist nicht ganz einsatzklar. Ohne Bremsen gestaltet sich das Ganze etwas schwierig. Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. 


Grüße


T.


----------



## ritzel007 (8. Oktober 2008)

Es ist wieder Mittwoch. Wer nimmt denn den Termin für die _arbeitende_ Bevölkerung um 18:00 wahr?

@vattim: letztens waren doch noch Bremsen am Bike???


----------



## vattim (8. Oktober 2008)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> @vattim: letztens waren doch noch Bremsen am Bike???



Das ist korrekt, aber nu ist ein Kolben der hinteren Bremse fest. Wird komplett eingeschickt und dann mal sehen. In 14 Tagen gehts wieder los. In der Zwischenzeit werde ich dann - mehr oder weniger notgedrungen - mein Lauftraining intensivieren. 


Grüße

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Oktober 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> ...ich hätte auch morgen schon Zeit für sowas.
> Gruß Matthias



... also meinst Du heute Nachmittag...

Das Wetter sieht aber nicht gut aus. 
Die Regenfront wurde lange an der Ems aufgehalten.
Doch laut Regenradar zieht der Regen jetzt zu uns her. 

Daher würde ich heute Nachmittag eher nicht radeln wollen.

LG


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (8. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... also meinst Du heute Nachmittag...
> 
> Das Wetter sieht aber nicht gut aus.
> Die Regenfront wurde lange an der Ems aufgehalten.
> ...


...bin auch eben mit Aufträgen durch meine Liebste ausgestattet worden. Werde wohl später kurz was alleine machen.
Hast du noch länger frei?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Oktober 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Hast du noch länger frei?
> Gruß Matthias



nö.... 
da ist leider ein Ende erkennbar...


----------



## Essence (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mehr oder weniger neu hier in Oldenburg und bin auf dieser Seite gelandet da ich seit einiger Zeit Leute suche zum Mountainbike fahren in der Oldenburgischen Umgebung. Ich habe diesen Thread hier gelesen und festgestellt, dass ihr versucht euch regelmäßig zu treffen. Ich würde gerne dabei sein, kann aber meistens nur am Wochenende (freitags nachmittags inklusive) fahren gehen, da ich sonst in der Woche weniger Zeit habe. Ich würde mich einfach freuen die MTB-Community in Oldenburg kennen zu lernen und schöne Strecken mit euch fahren.

Ich als guter Franzose fahre ein nettes Hardtail von Commençal welches ich vor zwei Wochen mit der neuen Rock Shox Reba wieder in top zustand gebracht habe: Genuss pur! Zurzeit fühle ich mich relativ Fit, also habe ich keine Angst vor langen / schnellen Touren. (Hoffe ich!!!) 

Also zurück zum Thema Treffen: die Wettervorhersagen sind echt gut für das Wochenende. Ich kann Freitag (gegen 16:00) und sonst Samstag oder Sonntag fahren gehen. Wie sieht es aus bei euch?

freue mich auf eure Antworten,

Baptiste


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Oktober 2008)

Essence schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Baptiste



Salut Baptiste,

schau doch einfach mal am Sonntag gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse vorbei.
Dort sollten eigentlich immer ein paar von uns zu finden sein.
Ich selber habe dieses Wochenende aber wohl keine Zeit mehr zum Biken.
Ich darf Sonntag mal wieder Kaffee und Kuchen genießen...

Au revoir

Oldenbürger


----------



## Essence (9. Oktober 2008)

Bonsoir Oldenbürger,

Danke für deine Antwort. Ich werde dann versuchen am Sonntag 13:00 an der Schleuse zu sein, und hoffentlich gibt es genug Leute die kein Kaffee Kuchen vor haben 

Falls was ist dann melde ich mich hier im Forum.

An alle die am Sonntag da sind: wenn ihr von der Schleuse sprecht, meint ihr die Schleuse an der Hunte, wo der Café "Schöne Aussichten" zufinden ist? Un wenn Ja, wo trifft ihr euch genau? Eben vor dem Café, oder auf dem Niedersachsendamm oder noch wo anders?

Grüße,

Baptiste


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Oktober 2008)

Essence schrieb:


> An alle die am Sonntag da sind: wenn ihr von der Schleuse sprecht, meint ihr die Schleuse an der Hunte, wo der Café "Schöne Aussichten" zufinden ist? Un wenn Ja, wo trifft ihr euch genau? Eben vor dem Café, oder auf dem Niedersachsendamm oder noch wo anders?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Baptiste



Auf dem Niedersachsendamm, oben auf der Brücke, ist Treffpunkt. 
Da wo man in die Schleuse schauen kann.


----------



## Essence (10. Oktober 2008)

Ok, Danke für die Info. Ist dann am Sonntag jemand da?


----------



## Mutti (11. Oktober 2008)

Essence schrieb:


> Ist dann am Sonntag jemand da?



An diesem Sonntag ... hmmmm, gute Frage?!? 

Ich werde morgen jedenfalls NICHT dabei sein können; bin nicht einmal in Oldenburg.  

_(Hier findest Du übrigens eine Skizze zum Treffpunkt "Schleuse": klick!)_

So oder so, merk Dir schon mal den 26.10. vor! Dann finden nämlich wieder Cross-Rennen in Sandkrug statt! Erfahrungsgemäß sind dabei immer 'ne ganze Menge "Locals" vor Ort, mit denen man dann auch gleich noch eine (Extra-) Runde auf dem "VTT" drehen kann. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Essence (11. Oktober 2008)

Es sieht so aus als werde ich morgen eine Runde allein drehen! Schade. Aber danke für die Info für dem Sandkruger-Cross. Ich merke mich das Datum.

Gruß Baptiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (12. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich werde trotz Erkältung kommen. Vielleicht bin ich ja schneller als die Erkältung .

Also bis nachher an der Schlleuse.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Essence (12. Oktober 2008)

Moin Oldenbiker,

Es ist 12:15 und ich lese erst deine Nachricht. Also um 13 Uhr schaffe ich das nicht, da ich davon ausgegangen bin dass Heute keiner da wäre.

Falss du das noch liest, kannst du vielleicht noch eine Stude warten, also 14:00?

Baptiste


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Oktober 2008)

... bin zwar nicht der Oldenbiker aber ich muss Dir leider sagen, 
dass er Deine Nachricht nicht mehr rechtzeitig erhalten hat.
Bin heute Morgen schon gefahren und gegen 13.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt gewesen,
um dann nach Hause zu fahren.
Oldenbiker und einer weiterer fleißiger Biker waren dort und sind dann auch 
kurz nach 13 Uhr los gefahren.
Schönen Sonntag trotzdem noch!


----------



## Mutti (12. Oktober 2008)

Aktueller Terminhinweis von den  Bären:

*Samstag, 18. Oktober 2008*: offene Cross-Vereinsmeisterschaften ("Bärencross") als _"1. Oldenburger Cross-Stadtmeisterschaften"_***. Strecke: cross-typischer, überschaubarer Rundkurs, wie gehabt; Programm: Treffen um 14:00 Uhr auf dem großen, asphaltierten Parkplatz entlang der L828 (Friedrichsfehner Straße) im Wildenloh, danach (Bären-) Kids-Race, gemeinsames Abfahren der Strecke und schließlich das "eigentliche" Cyclocross- / MTB-XC-Rennen (gemeinsame Wertung) über 40 Min; kein Startgeld ; keine offizielle Veranstaltung   ! 

*** _Es werden sowohl Cross-Räder, als auch MTBs "zugelassen"!_

_P.S.: ... ideales Training für Sandkrug, was?!? _

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Essence (12. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... bin zwar nicht der Oldenbiker aber ich muss Dir leider sagen,
> dass er Deine Nachricht nicht mehr rechtzeitig erhalten hat.
> Bin heute Morgen schon gefahren und gegen 13.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt gewesen,
> um dann nach Hause zu fahren.
> ...



Ist wohl etwas schief gelaufen Heute! 
Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes mal. Würde mich freuen!

Bis denn, Baptiste


----------



## vattim (17. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen an alle Freunde der schlammigen Wegstrecken, 

nachdem mein Bike (dank den Bemühungen eines ortsansässigen Fahrradladens) und ich wieder einigermaßen fit (gilt mehr für mich) sind, frage ich mich, wer am kommenden Sonntag (19.10.) den Weg zur Schleuse findet, um eine lockere Tour Rtg. Sandkrug zu unternehmen. 

Soweit ich informiert bin, soll das Wetter mitspielen. Ich werde, es sei denn es kommt etwas gaaaaaaanz wichtiges dazwischen, auf jeden Fall da sein. 

Bis dahin


T.


----------



## Essence (18. Oktober 2008)

Moin alle, Moin vattim,

ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn das Wetter OK ist.

Bis dahin !

Baptiste


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich werd' auch da sein, wenn's Wetter nicht allzu sauig ist.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Oktober 2008)

....  ich auch, ich auch, ich auch...!!!

Morgen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse ist gebongt!

Bis denne.....

P.S. Außer es regnet sehr stark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (18. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ....
> 
> P.S. Außer es regnet sehr stark!



Habe gerade mal wetter.com nachgesehen... Sieht für morgen wettertechnisch nicht so gut aus. Egal, der Termin steht erstmal.

Bis dahin


T.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Oktober 2008)

@baptiste:
Ich hoffe, dass Du dann noch gut nach Hause gekommen bist.
Das hätte auch ganz anders ausgehen können!
Wünsche Gute Besserung! Auch für Dein Bike!

Ich selber habe auch noch einen kleinen Crash gehabt. 
Ich bin in ein tiefes Loch gefahren, dass die Wildschweine dort gebuddelt hatten.
Halb mit dem Vorderrad rein und dann war der Lenker schon zur Seite geknallt. 
Leider habe ich mir den Lenker direkt auf mein rechtes Knie geschlagen. 
Den Fuß hatte ich nämlich mittlerweile ausgeklickt.
Zuhause habe ich dann festgestellt, dass ich das Knie ordentlich geprellt habe. 
Da ist jetzt eine schöne Beule auf der Kniescheibe.

@geestraider
Nett, Dich mal kennengelernt zu haben. 
Wir sollten in der nächsten Saison mal ne gemeinsame Tour im Bereich Dötlingen /
 Wildeshausen planen. Dann kannst Du uns mal Dein Revier zeigen.

@his airless
los, gib Gas, dann bist Du auch gleich wieder zuhause. 
Hoffe, dass Du ordentlich Rückenwind hattest.

@all
Bis zum nächsten Ausflug.....


----------



## greyscale (19. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Mädels,

was habt ihr gemacht? Das hört sich ja schlimm an...

Gute Besserung an alle Verwundeten!

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Oktober 2008)

nö, soooooooooooooooooooooooo wild war es auch wieder nicht....


----------



## Essence (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi Oldenbürger, Hi alle, 

Danke, ich bin zu Hause problemlos angekommen. Bei mir ist das zum Glück nur zum mechanischen Schaden gekommen, was sich bei dir ja anders anhört. Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm mit deinem Knie. 

Ich habe mich danach geärgert, dass ich diesen blöden Pfahl nicht gesehen habe. Aber ehrlich: der war richtig gut versteckt! Was ich aber am ende echt schade finde ist, dass ich keine Tour mit euch fahren konnte. Es hätte ruhig ein bisschen später kommen können, ich hätte zumindest was vom Sonntag gehabt! 

Ich habe gleich zu Hause das Vorderrad auseinander gebaut und festgestellt, dass die Nabe und fast alle Speichen absolut in Ordnung sind. Leider kann ich damit garnix anfangen: Die Mavic Crossride Felgen gibt's nirgendwo so allein zu kaufen, und sie sind speziell mit 24 Löchern gefertigt. Mavic verkauft auch Felgen allein, wie alle Hersteller, aber sie sind alle Standardmässig mit 32 Löcher gebohrt...Also lasse ich das wie es ist, und bestelle mir neue Crossrides. Das Gute dabei ist, dass mein Hinterrad schon vorher verbogen war und das so schlimm, dass es nicht mehr reparierbar war. Also hat sich der Spaß ein bisschen gelohnt  

Also ich hoffe bis bald! 

Baptiste


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Oktober 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Mensch Mädels,
> 
> was habt ihr gemacht? Das hört sich ja schlimm an...
> 
> g.



Und was ist mit Dir? 
Fährst Du nach Deiner Rückkehr von Malle nicht mehr unter 20 Grad Celsius?
Was hast denn dort gemacht: RR oder MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Oktober 2008)

Essence schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm mit deinem Knie.
> 
> Baptiste



ne, das geht schon.
Ist druckempfindlich aber ich kann mich bewegen.


----------



## greyscale (20. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Dir?
> Fährst Du nach Deiner Rückkehr von Malle nicht mehr unter 20 Grad Celsius?



Ich bin nach Malle in der Tat noch nicht wieder geradelt, habe leichte Probleme mit dem Zeitmanagement und da ist Laufen dann effektiver.



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Was hast denn dort gemacht: RR oder MTB?



Idealerweise hätte ich den Crosser mit zwei Paar Reifen mitnehmen sollen.

Aber so waren's 350 km mit dem Renner, ziemlich viel am Pool abgehangen und kräftig nachgedunkelt!

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Oktober 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> ziemlich viel am Pool abgehangen und kräftig nachgedunkelt!
> g.



so genau wollte ich es nun auch nicht wissen. 
Hier hat es in der Zwischenzeit aber auch nicht nur geregnet! 

Bis zum nächsten gemeinsamen Ausritt!


----------



## vattim (20. Oktober 2008)

Moinsen, 

ich hoffe, ihr habt euch jetzt gegenseitig genug "die Wunden geleckt".... , aber im ernst, die Hauptsasche ist, dass keiner sich etwas ernsthafteres zugezogen hat, oder?. 

Für meinen Geschmack war das auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Tour; das Wetter hat ja, wider Erwarten, auch gut mitgespielt. 

Wie sieht es denn Mittwoch aus? Hat überhaupt jemand Interesse an einem Nightride (mit all seinen Tücken und Gefahren)? Ich für meinen Teil würde es von der Resonanz abhängig machen. Ansonsten sind ja auch andere Termine möglich.

Weiß jemand so "aus der kalten Hose", wann am Sonntag das Crossrennen in Sandkrug startet; wollte wohl als "Stiller Beobachter" teilnehmen/ a biss`l gucken. 


Also, beste Grüße an alle


Tim


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Oktober 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Weiß jemand so "aus der kalten Hose", wann am Sonntag das Crossrennen in Sandkrug startet;
> wollte wohl als "Stiller Beobachter" teilnehmen/ a biss`l gucken.
> Tim



Informationen zum Weser-Ems-Cup Rennen in Sandkrug

Und Mittwoch Abend gerne einen Night-Ride! 
Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt!

Gruß


----------



## vattim (20. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Informationen zum Weser-Ems-Cup Rennen in Sandkrug
> 
> Und Mittwoch Abend gerne einen Night-Ride!
> Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt!
> ...



Danke für den Link. Gute Besserung für`s Knie.... und bis Mittwoch.


----------



## Geestraider (20. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> @geestraider
> Nett, Dich mal kennengelernt zu haben.



Danke, auch nett euch mal kennengelernt zu haben, zumindest einen teil von euch
und ich hatte vor den schienen noch überlegt ob ich rüber steige oder direkt richtung barneführer holz fahre, war denn wohl die richtige entscheidung



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Da ist jetzt eine schöne Beule auf der Kniescheibe.



blaue flecken gehören dazu
hauptsache die knochen bleiben heile!!!



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wir sollten in der nächsten Saison mal ne gemeinsame Tour im Bereich Dötlingen /
> Wildeshausen planen. Dann kannst Du uns mal Dein Revier zeigen.



ich hatte kürzlich nem kumpel vorgeschlagen im winter mal ne trailtour von delmenhorst aus über harpstedt - wildeshausen - dötlingen richtung sandkrug zu fahren, ne grobe streckenplanung habe ich auch schon im kopf
es sollte ja auch möglichst wenig strasse drin sein
auf jeden fall arbeite ich dran


----------



## vattim (20. Oktober 2008)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich hatte kürzlich nem kumpel vorgeschlagen im winter mal ne trailtour von delmenhorst aus über harpstedt - wildeshausen - dötlingen richtung sandkrug zu fahren, ne grobe streckenplanung habe ich auch schon im kopf
> es sollte ja auch möglichst wenig strasse drin sein
> auf jeden fall arbeite ich dran




Dann man los!!! Ich - und die anderen sicherlich auch - bin dabei


----------



## Geestraider (21. Oktober 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Dann man los!!! Ich - und die anderen sicherlich auch - bin dabei



also bis wildeshausen steht die planung schon zu 90 %


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Oktober 2008)

Night - Ride

Mittwoch Abend, 17.59 Uhr,
Lambertistraße

Wer ist noch dabei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (21. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Night - Ride
> 
> Mittwoch Abend, 17.59 Uhr,
> Lambertistraße
> ...




Was soll ich sagen.... eigentlich habe ich fest geplant, morgen zu "nightriden", nur ist bei mir familiär etwas dazwischen gekommen. Meine im Schwarzwald lebende Schwiegermutter liegt seit gestern im Krankenhaus auf Intensivstation; meine Frau hat sich heute auf den Weg dorthin gemacht, so dass ich für die nächsten Tage Kinder und Hund "an der Backe" habe. 
D.h., bei mir wird es die nächsten Tage, bis mein Frauchen wieder da ist, nix mit Biken. 

Nun denn, kann man nichts machen..... vielleicht klappt es am ja irgendwie am kommenden Wochenende schon wieder. 

Beste Grüße


Tim


----------



## schnitzlwirt (21. Oktober 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Night - Ride
> 
> Mittwoch Abend, 17.59 Uhr,
> Lambertistraße
> ...



Ich


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Oktober 2008)

Das Wetter ist klasse, ich habe große Lust zum Biken....

Aber mein Knie sagt: "Gönn mir noch Pause!" 

Aufgrund eines leichten Schmerzempfindens werde ich 
deswegen heute leider nicht zum Night-Ride kommen! 

Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss mich dem LEIDER anschließen.

Meine Ferse macht Probleme, ich habs wohl ein wenig übertrieben mit der Liege.  
Macht einfach zu viel Spaß...


----------



## vattim (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist schon sch...., wenn der Kopf sagt: JA, und der Rest nicht so richtig kann.....

Gute Besserung an alle, die es brauchen. 

Beste Grüße

T.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Bilder vom Rennen heute gibt es hier:
Hobbyklassen: http://www.lemmler.de/Sandkrug2008/hobby
Lizenzklassen Sen, Frauen, U17: http://www.lemmler.de/Sandkrug2008/lizenz
Auf Wunsch bzw. Angabe der Emailadresse sende ich gern Originale zu.
Bei der Elite war es mir dann doch zu nass bzw. fehlte meiner Cam das Unterwassergehäuse 
Gruß Matthias
Edit:
...noch mehr Bilder von heute (Hobby und Lizenz, keine vom Elite-Rennen):
http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/bilder/sandkrug_2008
Diese Bilder sind nicht von mir sondern von Greyscale.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Mutti (31. Oktober 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Bilder vom Rennen heute gibt es hier ...





... und den neuen Thread: *hier! *

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## KSB/OL (1. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Die Termine für den Oldenburger (OLRRF- / Radler- / Biker-) _*Winterstammtisch*_ stehen: wie gehabt an jedem 2. Freitag im Monat, also am 14.11., 12.12., 09.01. und 13.02., jeweils ab 20:00 Uhr, nunmehr allerdings im "Solero" in der Alexanderstraße 39a!

Also, vormerken ...  ... und vorbeischauen! 

Gruß

S.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. November 2008)

Wer ist denn Morgen alles bei dem 13.00 Uhr Termin?
Das Wetter soll ja recht angenehm werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (1. November 2008)

ich.

H.


----------



## OldenBiker (2. November 2008)

Ich auch , ich auch.

bis nachher.

Oldenbiker


----------



## vattim (2. November 2008)

Ich leider nicht. Euch viel Spaß.


T.


----------



## greyscale (2. November 2008)

Hey,

danke an Oldenbürger für die geführte Schlamm-Packung heute!

War richtig nett und richtig dreckig.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. November 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> War richtig nett und richtig dreckig.
> g.



Komisch, ich weiß gar nicht, 
was Du meinst... 




Und das alles haben wir dem Dr. Zoidberg zu verdanken!  
Der wollte unbedingt da lang.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. November 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Komisch, ich weiß gar nicht,
> Und das alles haben wir dem Dr. Zoidberg zu verdanken!
> Der wollte unbedingt da lang.


...du wolltest es doch auch!  (passenden anzüglichen Tonfall bitte dazu denken)
Und jetzt hier die Unschuld geben und so tun als ob!
Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. November 2008)

... aber der Sauberste von uns allen war:    g.              

Hat der sein Rad auch auf dem Matschweg getragen?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. November 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... aber der Sauberste von uns allen war:    g.
> 
> Hat der sein Rad auch auf dem Matschweg getragen?



Er hatte keine Wahl. Er musste doch noch zu Mutti zum Tee und wollte direkt dort hin. Hätte der so ausgesehen wie du, hätte sie ihn wahrscheinlich noch Sonntagabend zur Adoption freigegeben.
BTW: Er liebt es, wenn in dritter Person von ihm gesprochen wird, wenn er (virtuell) anwesend ist 
Gruß Z.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. November 2008)

Ich bin auf dem Nachhauseweg dann den Theaterwall hochgefahren.
Am J-M-Platz waren dann sehr viel Leute, die vom Shopping nach Hause wollten.

Ich glaube die dachten, dass ich noch von Halloween übrig geblieben bin! 
Einige haben sich echt erschrocken, als sie mich gesehen haben! 
Und die Kinder hats gefreut!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. November 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Er liebt es, wenn in dritter Person von ihm gesprochen wird, wenn er (virtuell) anwesend ist
> Gruß Z.



Ich glaube er brütet was aus. 
Er ist schon die ganze Zeit online und liest sicher unseren Blödsinn mit.


----------



## greyscale (2. November 2008)

Nennt mich doch schlicht Mr. Teflon.

Nach drei Jahren Irrenhaus weiß ich einfach, wie man sich der Sche!ße entzieht, wenn sie auf den Ventilator kracht.

War heute gut für den Teint. Und wenn sich die älteren Herren etwas mehr von der Packung genehmigt haben, ist das für mich als Benjamin der heutigen Truppe vollkommen in Ordnung. Bei mir herrscht halt noch kein Pflege-Notstand.

(wieso gibt's hier meine Lieblings-Smileys "hidesbehind" und "intas" nicht?)

g.


----------



## greyscale (2. November 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> [...]
> BTW: Er liebt es, wenn in dritter Person von ihm gesprochen wird, wenn er (virtuell) anwesend ist
> Gruß Z.



Um mal Max zu zitieren: RrrrrhRrrrhRrrrh...



g.


----------



## Mutti (3. November 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Er musste doch noch zu Mutti zum Tee und wollte direkt dort hin.



_*Eeeeeeecht?! *_ 

@_Oldenbürger_: Feines Bild ...   ... nur, hey, da geht definitiv noch mehr. Prima, dass die Winter(pokal)saison ja gerade erst anläuft, was!?! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> _*Eeeeeeecht?! *_
> 
> @_Oldenbürger_: Feines Bild ...   ... nur, hey, da geht definitiv noch mehr. Prima, dass die Winter(pokal)saison ja gerade erst anläuft, was!?!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...



Er  hat noch eine Mutti neben dir! 
Gruß M.


----------



## Mutti (3. November 2008)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Er  hat noch eine Mutti neben dir!
> Gruß M.


----------



## greyscale (3. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


>



Tut mir leid, dass du es so erfahren musstest.

Ich hätte es dir ganz sicher gesagt, ehrlich. Es hat sich halt nur irgendwie keine Gelegenheit ergeben...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VTRSimon (3. November 2008)

Da habe ich wohl was verpasst! Ich stehe auf Dreck! Suche immer in meinem Arbeitszimmer nach Schlammpfützen, wenn ich auf meinem Spinning-Bike sitze. Beste Grüße, Simon 
PS: Ist wer am Sonntag in CLP beim Crossen dabei?


----------



## OldenBiker (4. November 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe endlich das Video von Sandkrug (Weser-Ems-Cup) online.

Viel Spass beim anschauen.



Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Picantus Luther (4. November 2008)

..... ich liebe es!!!

Bis bald.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (4. November 2008)

Sehr schönes Video!


----------



## VTRSimon (8. November 2008)

Wer ist denn morgen mit beim Crossen in den Bührener Tannen dabei? Ich versuche es diesmal ohne defekte Bremse wie in Sandkrug. Gruß, Simon


----------



## ritzel007 (8. November 2008)

VTRSimon schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen mit beim Crossen in den Bührener Tannen dabei? Ich versuche es diesmal ohne defekte Bremse wie in Sandkrug. Gruß, Simon



ich. Wir können auch gemeinsam fahren, z.B. 8:30 oder 9:00 Westkreuz. Mein Rennen ist ca. 12:15 zu Ende. Melde dich doch einfach mal.

Henning


----------



## mc-prophet (9. November 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> habe endlich das Video von Sandkrug (Weser-Ems-Cup) online.
> 
> ...



schönes Video...aber wieso tragen die alle ihre Bikes diese "harmlose"
Steigung hinauf...


----------



## greyscale (9. November 2008)

mc-prophet schrieb:


> schönes Video...aber wieso tragen die alle ihre Bikes diese "harmlose"
> Steigung hinauf...



Weil's vorne gestockt hat?

Du bist schonmal ein Querfeldein-Rennen gefahren? Im Prinzip geht es darum, am ersten Hindernis möglichst weit vorne zu sein.

g.


----------



## dinosaur (9. November 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> habe endlich das Video von Sandkrug (Weser-Ems-Cup) online.
> 
> ...





Sehr schönes Video!
An manchen Stellen zieht man unwillkürlich den Kopf ein. Und so eine "Rückspiegelansicht" könnte ich während des Rennens auch gebrauchen
Ciao
dino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (9. November 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Weil's vorne gestockt hat?
> 
> Du bist schonmal ein Querfeldein-Rennen gefahren? Im Prinzip geht es darum, am ersten Hindernis möglichst weit vorne zu sein.
> 
> g.



nicht ganz. Es geht darum, am Ende möglichst weit vorn zu sein


----------



## VTRSimon (9. November 2008)

@Henning: Habe deine Nachricht erst jetzt gelesen, sorry! Hoffe, dein Rennen lief gut. Die Strecke war ja echt super! Beste Grüße, Simon


----------



## ritzel007 (10. November 2008)

VTRSimon schrieb:


> @Henning: Habe deine Nachricht erst jetzt gelesen, sorry! Hoffe, dein Rennen lief gut. Die Strecke war ja echt super! Beste Grüße, Simon



jepp. Das war ein bisschen kurzfristig. Hätte ja klappen können. Aber die Strecke ist schon nett.  Für MTBer sind übrigens auch Syke und Rheine interessant.

Gruß
H.


----------



## Mutti (12. November 2008)

Kleiner Reminder von Orga-Team: 

_Am Freitag findet ab 20:00 Uhr - wie angekündigt - der erste _*Winterstammtisch* _der Saison im "Solero" statt.*_

*HD-Idee: _Man / frau bringe doch bitte - spaßeshalber - je ein Bild (Foto) zum Thema "Rad / Bike" (z.B. "mein altes, neues, erstes", etc.) mit! _

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. November 2008)

moin,

also ich habe heute Abend leider keine Zeit...
Daher könnt ihn nicht mit mir rechnen 
und ihr braucht mir keinen Platz freihalten!

LG und einen netten Abend Euch allen!!!


Oldenbürger


----------



## schnitzlwirt (18. November 2008)

Guten Tach! 

Jemand bereit für einen forrestalen Nachtritt durch die Ammerländ Mountains am morgigen Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (19. November 2008)

Niemand? Schade...


----------



## Mutti (19. November 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Niemand? Schade...



Nicht traurig sein ...  

... sondern erstmal das spannende Huntehochwasser abwarten!   
Waren heute Abend jedenfalls "schon mal" entsprechend trainieren: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! 

 

... sind aber demnächst bestimmt auch wieder (nachts) stollenbereift im Forst!  

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (19. November 2008)

Hmm.. sag an wann! 

Ohne MPS (mutti positioning system) 

finde ich mich schon gar nicht mehr zurecht in den Untiefen dieses Quadrantens...


----------



## OldenBiker (22. November 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,

wichtig: morgen *Snow-Ride*


Alle haben zu kommen (zumindest die Lust dazu haben)


Also bis morgen um 13:00 Uhr anner Schleuse.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## schnitzlwirt (22. November 2008)

ich ich ich *sabber* 

am liebsten auch schon heute (abend), wer lust hat -> 

call me


----------



## Mutti (22. November 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> *Snow-Ride* Alle haben zu kommen (zumindest die Lust dazu haben)



_*Schneeeeeeeeeeeereiten! 
*_
Jaaaa, ich hab' Luscht ...  ... aber ...  ... nich' die nötige Zeit! 

_(Na, der Winter fängt ja erst an ... ääähm, hoffe ich zumindest! )_

Euch s**mäßig viel Spaß!!! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Essence (23. November 2008)

Ich bin dabei ! Mein Fahrrad ist wieder heile, ich hoffe dieses Mal, dass ich die Runde bis zu Ende schaffe 

bis gleich,
Baptiste


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. November 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> wichtig: morgen *Snow-Ride*



Also Snow Ride konnte man nicht direkt sagen. 
Oder seid wann ist Snow braun und sandig? 

Ich würde eher behaupten, dass es ein Snow-Mud-Ice-Ride war. 
Hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht!
Und wir waren sogar zu fünft!!!  

LG, Oldenbürger

P.S: Hat jemand Interesse mein schönes ehemals rotes Rad von Sand,
Matsch, etc. zu befreien und wieder auf Hochglanz zu bringen?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. November 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> P.S: Hat jemand Interesse mein schönes ehemals rotes Rad von Sand,
> Matsch, etc. zu befreien und wieder auf Hochglanz zu bringen?



Sorry, zu spät. Es hat sich schon jemand freiwillig zum Rad säubern gemeldet.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (23. November 2008)

Säubert diese Person auch Wohnungen? Schick sie mal vorbei! 

Deine Signatur ist nicht mir nicht differenziert genug, sie sollte eher heißen: 

Spaß oder Dackelschneider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. November 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Deine Signatur ist nicht mir nicht differenziert genug...



Mir ist sie auch nicht differenziert genug! 
Gerade deswegen habe ich sie gewählt!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. November 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Säubert diese Person auch Wohnungen? Schick sie mal vorbei!


1) JA!
2) Wohin? 

Am Besten klappt es dann auch noch, wenn das Bike in der Wohnung geputzt wird! 
Ich glaube ich mache mich selbstständig.


----------



## Mutti (24. November 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich mache mich selbstständig.



_Ähhmmm, ja ...  ... erzähl mal genauer!  _

Übrigens, am 12.12. findet der nächste *Winterstammtisch* im "Solero" statt! 
Tipp: Weil er zugleich die diesjährige "*Weihnachtsfeier*"  der _Oldenburger Rennradfreunde_ ist - oder möchte man lieber   _Oldenburger Radsportfreunde_ sagen, weil Klüngel-Veranstaltungen wie diese mittlerweile nicht nur von eingefleischten Roadies, sondern auch von einer ganzen Reiher "echter Biker" besucht werden  -, sollte man / frau sich besser zeitnah einen Platz an der "Tafel" reservieren. Schon jetzt stehen 25 Leutz auf HDs Liste ...   ... und erfahrungsgemäß werden's noch 'ne ganze Reihe mehr. 

Also, gebt uns / mir kurz bescheid, wenn Ihr auf Nummer sicher gehen wollt! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Übrigens, am 12.12. findet der nächste *Winterstammtisch* im "Solero" statt!


 

Alter. Isch bin dabei. Weiß isch wo das Solero wohnt.



Gibs auch ne Zeit?


----------



## Picantus Luther (26. November 2008)

Is there anybody, who has Lust auf 

- Urlaub?


Suche noch Mitreisende.


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Weiß isch wo das Solero wohnt. Gibs auch ne Zeit?



Sí, claro! 

*Ort: Solero, Alexanderstr. 39A, 26121 Oldenburg*

*Termin: Freitag, 12.12.2008, ab 20:00 Uhr*



In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## greyscale (26. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> _[,,,] oder möchte man lieber   Oldenburger Radsportfreunde sagen,[...]_


_

Hätte was für sich.

Spätestens bei der nächsten Trikot-Kampagne sollte man das im Auge behalten. Brauchen wir dann eigentlich auch super-cooly Baggy-Trousers für die Downhiller?

g._


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hätte was für sich



Haben so oder so ähnlich ...   ... andere OLRSFler ...huch  ... meine, OLRRFler auch schon gesagt! 



greyscale schrieb:


> Spätestens bei der nächsten Trikot-Kampagne sollte man das im Auge behalten.







greyscale schrieb:


> Brauchen wir dann eigentlich auch super-cooly Baggy-Trousers für die Downhiller?



2-3  

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (26. November 2008)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, 

ich hab mit meiner Crew einen neuen Downhill-Spot entdeckt:









Aber psssst... streng geheim...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (26. November 2008)

Night-Ride

heute 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes.

Gruß

OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind,
> ich hab mit meiner Crew einen neuen Downhill-Spot entdeckt:
> (...) Aber psssst... streng geheim...



Ohhh ja, _cooooool_ ... und mit schöööön viel Schafschei**! 
_(Hey, Schnitz', könntest Du bitte aufhören, hier solch alte, nu' wirklich allzu verschlissene Klischees zu bedienen! Neeneenee, was soll'n die Leute denn denken ...    )_

Btw, viel Spaß beim Nightride ... und nich' vergessen: *it's thrilling!* _(Huch, schon wieder Schafe!  )_

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## greyscale (26. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Btw, viel Spaß beim Nightride



Wünsche ich auch!



Mutti schrieb:


> und nich' vergessen: *it's thrilling!*



Naja, it's eher pissing, wenn man mal so aus dem Window watcht...

g.


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Naja, it's eher pi*****, wenn man mal so aus dem Window watcht...



Tststs, das der Bot hier so'n Wort zulässt!?!    

Hey, komm ... das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Die Regenfelder sind gleich bestimmt schon alle durchgezogen, wie man angesichts dieser  Radardarstellung durchaus vermuten möchte! _Heeeh, radardar ... coool ...  ... ähhhm, ja!  _

Wir geh'n heute Abend auf alle Fälle fein warm 'n paar Meter schwimmen, indoor versteht sich! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. November 2008)

Hallo an alle...

Ich werde heute auch nicht zum Night-Biken kommen.
Erstens ist mir das Wetter echt zu sch.....
und zweitens habe ich zeitgleich eine Einladung zum Schwimmtraining!


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... und zweitens habe ich zeitgleich eine Einladung zum Schwimmtraining!



Wie jetzt!!!    Neee ... nich' ernsthaft, oder?!?   

Also, hey, das glaub ich erst, wenn ich's seh'! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wie jetzt!!!    Neee ... nich' ernsthaft, oder?!?
> 
> Also, hey, das glaub ich erst, wenn ich's seh'!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...



nö, stimmt....
denn es folgt noch drittens....
Heute Abend spielt doch WERDER.... 

Hast wohl kurz dran geglaubt, oder?
Ich habe doch gar keine Badehose....


----------



## schnitzlwirt (26. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> _(Hey, Schnitz', könntest Du bitte aufhören, hier solch alte, nu' wirklich allzu verschlissene Klischees zu bedienen! Neeneenee, was soll'n die Leute denn denken ..._



Och Mutti...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nQVTqWDtFw

Zur Feier des Tages dennoch ein Blick auf mein Lieblingsregenradar: 

meteox.com

Ich werde leider zu 99,9% nicht anwesend sein, da ich heute schon 80km mit der S-Klasse unterwegs war. 

Auch ich wünsche viel Vergnügen!


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2008)

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## KSB/OL (28. November 2008)

Apropos , ...

 

... morgen und übermorgen heißt's ja wieder: *Mountainbiking "doggy style" in Rastede!* 






[Fotos WM 2006]

@_ritzel007_: Und, den Phoenix schon gehalftert?   

So oder so, ein schönes (Bike-) Wochenende! 

S.


----------



## ritzel007 (29. November 2008)

KSB/OL schrieb:


> Apropos , ...
> 
> 
> @_ritzel007_: Und, den Phoenix schon gehalftert?
> ...



jepp. Im Training hat er an jedem Zaunpfosten sein Bein gehoben 
Mail sehn was daraus wird...


----------



## Mutti (29. November 2008)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> jepp.







ritzel007 schrieb:


> Im Training hat er an jedem Zaunpfosten sein Bein gehoben



   

Einen Viszla habe ich heute nur einen (offenbar bei einem polnischen Team) und zudem nicht im aktiven Renneinsatz gesehen. Ähm, ob das was ...   _
(Aber, komm, er is' ja noch jung. Hmmm, nimm ihn doch einfach morgen Vormittag mit nach Rastede!  "Tierisch" motivierte High-Speed-Vorbilder gibt's da ja wieder ohne Ende ...  ... und Frauchen und Herrchen können auch gleich noch ein paar recht leckere Bikes begucken: z.B. 'nen schönes Lapierre Pro Race 500 oder Specialized Epic FSR Expert Carbon ...  )_

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (29. November 2008)

Karbon statt Kondition...


----------



## Mutti (29. November 2008)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Karbon statt Kondition...



Jepp, im Graubünden der Touri-Biker mag's angehen ...  

... nur hier, neeee, dann doch eher Karbon und Kondition (wenn auch nicht nur die menschliche)! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. November 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> Graubünden



Bist scho do gwese?








I scho. Sch´war guad, gell.


----------



## Picantus Luther (30. November 2008)

Dann vielleciht bist später.





@all: Habts viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (4. Dezember 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Bist scho do gwese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war nicht da sondern gestraft mit Hexenschuß. Aber es ging ja auch um meine "Jüngsten" (Sohn+Hund  ) Hier guckst du Bild


----------



## Mutti (6. Dezember 2008)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Hier guckst du Bild





Zur Feier des Tages ...  ... hier übrigens ein kleiner, beliebter Video-Tipp für den naturverbundenen und traditionsbewussten Konsumenten, wie es wir Biker ja häufig sind (Nur Vorsicht, falls Ihr den Unsinn noch nicht kennen solltet: _eher fies!_):  

*"Rare Exports" (One, Two)*

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## greyscale (7. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, ihr Outperformer:

Was war das denn? Spitzenwetter und nur zwei Beteiligte?

Ich bin übergerascht...

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Dezember 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> ... und nur zwei Beteiligte?
> 
> Ich bin übergerascht...
> 
> g.



ja aber dafür waren ein optimaler Generalist 
und einer von der speziellen Spezialeinheit da....

oder wie war das noch???


----------



## Mutti (12. Dezember 2008)

greyscale schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ihr Outperformer:
> Was war das denn? Spitzenwetter und nur zwei Beteiligte?
> Ich bin übergerascht...
> g.



Jau, schlimm ...  

... aber heute Abend beim *Winterstammtisch* bzw. "unserer" *Weihnachtsfeier*  im Solero werden wir sicher deuuuuuutlich mehr! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Mutti (13. Dezember 2008)

@Zoid:  WWBT und / oder / sowohl als auch NRW-CTF-CUP?!?  

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Dezember 2008)

Mutti schrieb:


> @Zoid:  WWBT und / oder / sowohl als auch NRW-CTF-CUP?!?
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...


Jau, das meinte ich. Müsste man mal schauen, wenn sich ein paar Leute finden, könnte man evtl. zu ein oder zwei von den nördlicheren Touren fahren. Wobei OL -> DO schon grob 200km/2h sind, aber die Spritpreise fallen ja 
Gruß Matthias
PS. Möglicherweise ist durch meine rund 800 dienstlichen Km die Woche meine Entfernungswahrnehmung etwas amerikanisiert.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Dezember 2008)

War heute jemand beim Treff?
Habe es leider nicht pünktlich geschafft und war erst 8 Minuten später da.
Nach meiner Uhr.....

Hatte schon vorher einen kleinen Ausflug ins Ammerland gemacht 
und mich ein wenig mit der Zeit verschätzt....
...oder anders gesagt, ich war zu langsam!

Soll nicht wieder vorkommen....

Oder war gar keiner von Euch da...????


----------



## Mutti (15. Dezember 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Oder war gar keiner von Euch da...????



Soweit ich informiert bin, haben sich gestern um 13:00 Uhr "lediglich" Herr P.O. aus HB und Herr M. B. aus OL an der Schleuse eingefunden.   

Ich leider (auch) nicht. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Dezember 2008)

Wer von Euch war das denn???
Stand in der NWZ:

OLDENBURG - "Weil er den Heimweg abkürzen wollte, 
ist ein 21-jähriger Radfahrer am Sonnabend früh in Kreyenbrück 
auf die Autobahn gefahren. 
Den Angaben zufolge war der Betrunkene (1,71 Promille) 
auf dem Standstreifen Richtung Eversten unterwegs."

Aber so wie ich Euch kenne, würdet Ihr eher auf der Überholspur fahren, oder? 

Trotzdem, dass hätte ganz schön ins Auge gehen können...


----------



## Mutti (19. Dezember 2008)

Infos zum _"Entenbratenrennen"_ am zweiten Weihnachtstag: *klick**!*

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi ihr alle...

Es ist fast soweit...




Das Jahr ist fast vorbei und Weihnachten steht vor der Tür! 
Ich hoffe, dass Euer Tannenbaum dann ungefähr so aussehen wird 



Wünsche Euch und Euren Lieben auf jeden Fall eine Frohe Weihnacht und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr! 


Ausserdem hoffe ich, dass wir auch im nächsten Jahr die eine oder ander gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen. 
So 

 oder so 

 aber bloß nicht so 



So, dann macht es gut und möge das ein oder andere Fahrrad für Euch unter dem Baum liegen...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## vattim (23. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen, 


ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen und wünsche allen ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2009.


Beste Grüße


T.


----------



## OldenBiker (23. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir ein Frohes Fest mit reichlich Geschenken und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009.


----------



## greyscale (23. Dezember 2008)

Gute Nacht, Jim Bob...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picantus Luther (26. Dezember 2008)

@all:

Tach Schätzelein.

Sach mal: " Fährst Du Sonntag? 
Und wenn ja, um wieviel Uhr?"


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Dezember 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Tach Schätzelein.
> 
> ...



... bin zwar nicht Dein Schätzelein...
(frage mich gerade, wen Du hier wohl meinen könntest)
Aber Sonntag fahre ich nur zur Arbeit und habe keine Zeit
für Ausfahrten mit dem Bike...


----------



## OldenBiker (27. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen,

ich bin Sonntag nicht dabei. Hab' ein wenig in Porta Westfalica rumgetobt.
War super Wetter und super Trails. Schade, das ich allein unterwegs war.

Vielleicht kann man ja beim nächsten mal mit mehreren fahren.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Picantus Luther (28. Dezember 2008)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... bin zwar nicht Dein Schätzelein...



...und das ist gut so.



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> (frage mich gerade, wen Du hier wohl meinen könntest)



...na wen wohl?


----------



## Picantus Luther (28. Dezember 2008)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> .... Porta Westfalica rumgetobt.... Schade, das ich allein unterwegs war.
> Gruß
> OldenBiker



...ich auch.


----------



## Picantus Luther (28. Dezember 2008)

Wer fährt heute, wann auch immer, wo auch immer, mit den MTB in / um OL und umzu herum?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Dezember 2008)

Negativ!
Ich kann heute leider nicht...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Dezember 2008)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wer fährt heute, wann auch immer, wo auch immer, mit den MTB in / um OL und umzu herum?



Aber wenn ihr fahren solltet, dann kann ich Sandkrug nur empfehlen. 
Auch der Weg an der Hunte entlang (Wardenburg bis Barneführerholz) 
ist schön gefroren und gut mit dem Geländerad passierbar. 
Landschaftlich sieht alles noch schöner aus als sonst, 
da alles mir Rauhreif überzogen ist.
Habe gestern schon ne Runde gedreht und daher bin ich noch so euphorisch...

Viel Spaß euch allen!

Möge die Macht mit euch sein....


----------



## 4MStyle (30. Dezember 2008)

Moinsen, 

euch allen einen angenehmen Rutsch ins neue Jahr
 und ein herzliches  Dankeschön für die Touren ´08

Bis im nächsten Jahr

 Martin


----------



## Mutti (31. Dezember 2008)

4MStyle schrieb:


> ... euch allen einen angenehmen Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein herzliches  Dankeschön für die Touren ´08.



Da kann ich gar nicht anders, als mich diesem Wunsch und dieser Äußerung voll und ganz anzuschließen! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein zufriedenes, vielleicht sogar glückliches, eventuell erfolgreiches, auf jeden Fall gesundes Jahr 2009! 

Kommt gut 'rüber!

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Von mir auch nen guten Rutsch. Komme gerade vom radsportlichen Jahresabschluss zurück:



Feiert schön!
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Dezember 2008)

Happy New Year

Besser kann ich es wirklich nicht singen, äh sagen.....

Der Tag nach Silvester

Gruß

Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Radsportbegeisterten ein schönes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!
Viel Glück und Gesundheit, und natürlich immer auch die nötigen Körner, um möglichst viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter zu sammeln.
Viel Spaß dabei!!


----------



## rolf1612 (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

auch ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr. Und mögen wir im Jahr 2009 noch mehr Spaß auf dem Mountainbike haben. Ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich. Also in dem Sinne, lasst es krachen!!


----------



## OldenBiker (3. Januar 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

erstmal ein frohes Neues 2009.

Wer kommt morgen zum biken? Der Weihnachtsspeck muss ja wieder runter .
Treffpunkt wie gewohnt 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Januar 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zum biken?


Ich werde heute keine Zeit zum Biken haben! 



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsspeck muss ja wieder runter .


Das ist eine ganz böse Unterstellung! 
Hier hat doch niemand aber auch gar keiner Weihnachtsspeck bekommen! 
Vielleicht ein wenig Hüftgold ...



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Treffpunkt wie gewohnt 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker



Viel Spaß dabei...

Scheiß Wetter, ich will auch wieder.....


----------



## Suse (4. Januar 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz böse Unterstellung!
> Hier hat doch niemand aber auch gar keiner Weihnachtsspeck bekommen!
> Vielleicht ein wenig Hüftgold ...



... zumal es ja erwiesen ist, dass der Speck auf die Hüften vor allem in der Zeit zwischen Neujahr und Weihnachten und nicht zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auf die Hüften kommt...

LG Suse
(die das aber nur vom hören-sagen weiß  )


----------



## OldenBiker (7. Januar 2009)

Gaaaanz kurzfristig!!!


*Heute abend Night-Ride*


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffen (10. Januar 2009)

moin, moin,
ist einer mitgefahren?
Es soll wieder wärmer werden, dann habe ich auch wieder Zeit. Mal sehen, wie es wird. Aber trocken muß es schon sein!
Manni


----------



## Picantus Luther (12. Januar 2009)

Seiffen schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> ist einer mitgefahren?
> Es soll wieder wärmer werden, dann habe ich auch wieder Zeit. Mal sehen, wie es wird. Aber trocken muß es schon sein!
> Manni



Bitte das Wunschwetter beim "heiligen Geist Ihm sein Sohns Ex-Gehilfen Petrus" bestellen.
Ich hätte auch gerne gutes Wetter. Also: rutschfreie Strassenbeläge.


----------



## Seiffen (12. Januar 2009)

ja, ja früher war alles anders,
da waren die Kerle aus Eisen und die Schiffe aus Holz ............. Aber das ist ja nicht mehr in.


----------



## Geestraider (12. Januar 2009)

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur falsche klamotten
obwohl bei 25° und sonne natürlich die motivation steigern würde denn zugegebenerweise haben die kalten füsse letzte woche bei -5° schon leicht genervt und das sorbet in meiner trinkflasche hat´s auch nicht wieder rausgerissen
aber gestern war´s dafür richtig schön unterwegs und der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt
und immer daran denken, im winter werden sieger geboren


----------



## greyscale (12. Januar 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]
> und immer daran denken, im winter werden sieger geboren



Falsch zitiert! Es heißt "im Winter werden Sieger gemacht".

g., gebürtig im Oktober.


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

Wichtige Bekanntgabe:

Die Eisbein-Tour ist auf den 28.02.09 verlegt.
Anmeldungen sind ab sofort möglich. Hier anmelden


Frostige Grüße
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suse (13. Januar 2009)

Ganz wichtig auch noch gleich nach der Anmeldung zur Eisbeintour:

Wählen gehen!

http://www.nwzonline.de/index_aktuelles_regionalsport_sportlerwahloldenburgstimmzettel.php

Und auch die richtigen wählen, wie bei einer richtigen Wahl!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Januar 2009)

Suse schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig auch noch gleich nach der Anmeldung zur Eisbeintour:
> 
> Wählen gehen!
> 
> ...


Jau, beides erledigt. Habe auch richtig gewählt, hoffe du landest weit vorn.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## rabauke86 (14. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,
hab mir die Woche ein Radon Stage 6.0 bestellt u werde Anfang Maerz dann richtig in die Pedale treten (bin zur Zeit noch im Ausland).
Kennt jemand von euch ne gute, schoene, evtl. anspruchsvolle Strecke rund um Edewecht (Osterscheps)?
Wobei ich schon ueberrascht waere, wenn jemand von euch den Ort ueberhaupt kennt.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Januar 2009)

rabauke86 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch ne gute, schoene, evtl. anspruchsvolle Strecke rund um Edewecht (Osterscheps)?
> Wobei ich schon ueberrascht waere, wenn jemand von euch den Ort ueberhaupt kennt.



Also Osterscheps ist doch stadtbekannt....
Liegt doch direkt neben Westerscheps.

Ne mal im Ernst. Was bedeutet für mich denn anspruchsvoll?
Und wie groß soll denn der Umkreis sein?

Schöne Strecken gibt es im Bereich Oldenburg genug.


----------



## Geestraider (14. Januar 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Falsch zitiert! Es heißt "im Winter werden Sieger gemacht".
> 
> g., gebürtig im Oktober.



na dann herzlichen glückwunsch nachträglich
wie auch immer. ihr wisst wie ich´s meine, und wenn nicht, selber schuld


----------



## Picantus Luther (14. Januar 2009)

Suse schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig auch noch gleich nach der Anmeldung zur Eisbeintour:
> 
> Wählen gehen!
> 
> ...



Jupp. So. Fertig. Hab Dich in allen Kategorien gewählt.
Krich ich nu ´n Eiheis?


----------



## Suse (14. Januar 2009)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Jupp. So. Fertig. Hab Dich in allen Kategorien gewählt.
> Krich ich nu ´n Eiheis?



Ein Eis? Bei dem Wetter? DAs wird doch ganz nass


----------



## vattim (14. Januar 2009)

Suse schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig auch noch gleich nach der Anmeldung zur Eisbeintour:
> 
> Wählen gehen!
> 
> ...



Meine Stimme ist dir sicher. 

Gruß

T.


----------



## rabauke86 (14. Januar 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also Osterscheps ist doch stadtbekannt....
> Liegt doch direkt neben Westerscheps.
> 
> Ne mal im Ernst. Was bedeutet für mich denn anspruchsvoll?
> ...



Tja,das weiss ich selber nich, da ich noch nie mit dem MTB hier unterwegs war. Denke aber, dass ich von der Basis her ziemlich fit bin u einiges aushalte. 
Suche eigentlich verschiedene Strecken. Welche,die Spass machen, welche,die gut fuers GA-Training sind etc. pp
Umkreis hab ich auch keine Ahnung...vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwas hier in der Naehe,was dir so spontan einfaellt, niederschreiben?!


----------



## vattim (15. Januar 2009)

rabauke86 schrieb:


> Tja,das weiss ich selber nich, da ich noch nie mit dem MTB hier unterwegs war. Denke aber, dass ich von der Basis her ziemlich fit bin u einiges aushalte.
> Suche eigentlich verschiedene Strecken. Welche,die Spass machen, welche,die gut fuers GA-Training sind etc. pp
> Umkreis hab ich auch keine Ahnung...vielleicht kannst du ja irgendwas hier in der Naehe,was dir so spontan einfaellt, niederschreiben?!



Moinsen, 

für Spaß musst du dich wohl schon eher Rtg. Oldenburg orientieren; für GA gibt es in deinem (und auch meinem) Umkreis - wohne in F`fehn - doch genug "leichtes" Gelände. 

Kannst dich ja mal melden, dann kurbeln wir mal ne Runde. 

Grüße

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabauke86 (16. Januar 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> für Spaß musst du dich wohl schon eher Rtg. Oldenburg orientieren; für GA gibt es in deinem (und auch meinem) Umkreis - wohne in F`fehn - doch genug "leichtes" Gelände.
> 
> ...



Is ja witzig, hier kommen ja mehr aus meiner Umgebung,als ich gedacht habe.
Klar,koennen wir machen...bin aber erst in nem Monat zurueck, aber dann heissts richtig in die Pedale treten.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Januar 2009)

rabauke86 schrieb:


> Is ja witzig, hier kommen ja mehr aus meiner Umgebung,als ich gedacht habe.



Du bist ganz und gar nicht alleine.
Bei der letzten Eisbeintour in Oldenburg, Wold, Wildenloh, Eversten, Kleibrok, Loy, Rastede waren wir über 30 Personen auf Geländerädern.
Und da gibt es bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen, 
der leider keine Zeit hatte.

Komm doch einfach mal zum MTB Treff....
Da werden wir es Dir zeigen!!!


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (16. Januar 2009)

Moin, bin in der woche über in OL suche noch leute die Montags oder Mittwochs abends mal ne runde Biken.
Lg olli


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Januar 2009)

ManPowerfraemke schrieb:


> Moin, bin in der woche über in OL suche noch leute die Montags oder Mittwochs abends mal ne runde Biken.
> Lg olli



Moinsen,

also am Mittwoch ist das kein Problem. Treffpunkt Buhl-Bikes  (Lambertistraße) um 18:00 Uhr.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (19. Januar 2009)

Gut dann würd ich sagen bis Mittwoch 1800 Uhr .
Mfg olli


----------



## Harz-Fan (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich gerade für die Eisbein-Tour angemeldet. Das waren doch ca. 20 min locker radeln und dann 3 Stunden Eisbein mit Sauerkraut futtern, oder.
Falls jemand eine local-Runde um Osterscheps drehen möchte, bin ich gerne dabei. Osterscheps scheint sich ja so langsam zum Nabel der MTB-Scene im Norden zu entwickeln. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Harz-Fan (23. Januar 2009)

Wagt sich am Wochenende jemand nach draußen?


----------



## vattim (23. Januar 2009)

Harz-Fan schrieb:


> Wagt sich am Wochenende jemand nach draußen?



Ja, zum Dienst.....


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Januar 2009)

Ich will wohl fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Januar 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ich will wohl fahren.



Mir geht es genauso.

Aber ich kann leider nicht. 
Die Nase läuft und ich habe meine Erkältung noch nicht ganz überwunden. 

Wünsche Euch aber einen sonnigen Sonntag auf dem Bike....


----------



## vattim (25. Januar 2009)

Na, da habt ihr ja wohl super geniales Wetter. Wer da nicht fährt.......
Viel Spaß und Käddee rechts


T.


----------



## ManPowerfraemke (25. Januar 2009)

Moin, diesen Mittwoch komme ich nicht mit, habe leider Abendschule .
Aber nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei .
Mfg olli


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Januar 2009)

Mionsen zusammen,

morgen wieder das Bike quälen.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

heute abend wieder Night-Ride.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## HaDifu (10. Februar 2009)

Am Freitag findet wieder der Stammtisch im "Solero" statt 


Zur Eisbein-Tour haben bislang 32 Fahrer/innen gemeldet 

Nicht verpassen!

Viele Grüße
HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KSB/OL (12. Februar 2009)

HaDifu schrieb:


> Am Freitag findet wieder der Stammtisch im "Solero" statt


 
Also, dann bis morgen, 20:00 Uhr (+) im Bistro "Solero", Alexanderstr. 39A, OL! 



HaDifu schrieb:


> Zur Eisbein-Tour haben bislang 32 Fahrer/innen gemeldet



  



HaDifu schrieb:


> Nicht verpassen!


----------



## HaDifu (16. Februar 2009)

Moin, moin!

aufgrund der zahlreichen Anmeldungen  sind nur noch wenige
Startplätze verfügbar.

Wer zu spät kommt.....

HD

p.s. 
Wir fahren bei jedem Wetter (Eisbein...)


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo HD und alle Biker in OL,

ich versuche auf jeden Fall wie im letzten Jahr mitzufahren!!
War ja ne super Tour im letzten Jahr!!!!

Da ich mir allerdings den 21.02.2008 freigehalten habe, kann ich am Essen wahrscheinlich wohl nicht teilnehemen.
Ansonsten werde ich wohl wieder in Rastede parken und mich auf dem Weg nach Oldenburg warmfahren!!
Wenn ich gar nicht kommen kann sage ich Dir auf jeden Fall noch Bescheid!!

Gruß Elvis
(Mukki Latte-Team Vechta)
P.S. Die Anmeldung über den Link hat nicht funktioniert!


----------



## HaDifu (24. Februar 2009)

Liebe Leser, 

damit die Tour nicht zur Tortour wird, muß die Anmeldeliste leider
hiermit geschlossen werden.

Das Orga-Team wünscht allen Teilnehmern einen schönen Tag.

Henning, HD, Timo, Ingo, Stephan


----------



## schnitzlwirt (24. Februar 2009)

wieviele simma denn?


----------



## Mutti (25. Februar 2009)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> wieviele simma denn?



*40 + Wildcards 
*
In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (25. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Mutti (27. Februar 2009)

Wopp: Gutachten _(=> Seite 85 => Empfehlung 55)_

Wicherts _(nicht "Wiechers")_: Artikel zum Vortrag _(=> "Mountainbiker auf Deponie?")_, Bürgerverein

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## VTRSimon (27. Februar 2009)

Betrifft: Osternburg Hills

Ich begrüße die Vorschläge und hoffe doch, dass die Mountainbiker definitiv mit einbezogen werden.
Und wenn ich dort selber mit ner Schaufel einen geilen MTB-Park hochziehen werde! 
Endlich mal nen paar Höhenmeter machen und nicht immer mit dem Spinning-Rad Anstiege simulieren um bei den Rennen vorne mitmischen zu können! 
Euch viel Spaß morgen bei der Eisbeintour. Ich kann leider nicht. Grüße, Simon Himstedt


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (27. Februar 2009)

...ich werde da mal zur Bürgervereinsversammlung gehen, ist ja schließlich mein Stadtteil. Werde berichten.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo HD,

hab heute noch kurzfristig einen dringenden Termin zu erledigen!
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es noch rechtzeitig schaffe zu kommen !???

Ich versuche es auch jeden Fall!!!! Vielleicht steige ich auch erst am See einzusteigen!

Aber bitte wartet  n ic h t auf mich!!!!

Gruß

Elvis (Ralf Zubrägel)

P.S. Bitte gib eben Rückmeldung, das Ihr die Mitteilung gelesn habt! Danke!


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Ralf,

falls HD Deine Nachricht nicht gelesen hat, sage ich ihm bescheid.
Auf das Du zumindest die 2te Hälfte mitfahren kannst.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Oldenbiker,

habt Ihr zufällig die Strecke auf Google earth?
Kannst Du mir die evtl- mailen?

Wenn nicht ist auch nicht schlimm.
Dann könnte ich evtl unterwegs "abfangen"

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ralf Zubrägel (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin wieder heil angekommen!!
Dank an die Organisatoren für die "runde Sache"!! 
Dank auch an Susanne und Jan für den "Windschatten" nach Oldenburg!!
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch ´ne schöne Runde im Restaurant!

Man sieht sich!
Gruß aus Vechta 

Elvis


----------



## ralfathome (1. März 2009)

moin, da war ja eine Große Truppe unterwegs!

Dr. Zoidberg hat freundlicherweise die Bilder nach HB verlinkt, ich kann mir vorstellen das die hier rein sollten fang.

Und wer noch nicht genug Mtbr gesehen hat: wir waren auch nicht untätig.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (1. März 2009)

ralfathome schrieb:


> moin, da war ja eine Große Truppe unterwegs!
> 
> Dr. Zoidberg hat freundlicherweise die Bilder nach HB verlinkt, ich kann mir vorstellen das die hier rein sollten fang.
> 
> ...



...sorry, war ein Versehen. Hatte ein wenig viele Fenster offen (ja, ich lese bei den Bremern oft mit) Wollte nicht aufdringlich sein.



> _Hallo!
> Meine Bilder der Eisbeintour findet ihr hier:
> http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Eisbein2009/
> Danke nochmal an die Organisatoren!
> Gruß Matthias_



Gruß Matthias


----------



## ralfathome (1. März 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> ...sorry, war ein Versehen. Hatte ein wenig viele Fenster offen (ja, ich lese bei den Bremern oft mit) Wollte nicht aufdringlich sein.
> Gruß Matthias


paßt scho


----------



## greyscale (1. März 2009)

Moin,

ich habe wesentliche Teile des heutigen Nachmittags damit zugebracht, aus dem, was man auf dem angehängten Bild sieht, wieder ein Rad zu präparieren

g.


----------



## arne_91 (5. März 2009)

ich bin dann heute auch endlich mal dazu gekommen mein Rad von den Spuren der Eisbein-Tour zu befreien, auch wenn es nach 2 Std. putzen noch immer nicht wieder richtig sauber ist. Hat sich aber gelohnt, war eine wirklich schöne Tour!





(Bild ist von vor der Tour, ganz so sauber ist es noch nicht wieder  )

btw, wo gibts denn eigentlich mal die zahlreichen Bilder, die während der Tour entstanden sind zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (10. März 2009)

Hinweis am Rande:

*Freitag, ab 20:00 Uhr: "Stammtisch" im SOLERO!*

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (10. März 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


>


Hallo!
Bin eben von der Bürgerversammlung zurück. Die Formalia und das Vereinsgebahren hatte teilweise loriotische Züge, insgesammt aber freundliche Menschen und jede Menge Informationen zum Stadtteil.
An dieser Stelle nur kurz zur Deponie:
Es bleibt immer eine Deponie, wenn auch in Nachsorge. Das bedeutet, dass die Nutzung nie völlig frei erfolgen kann, da es jede Menge Auflagen für die Belastung der Oberflächen und die Sicherstellung der Dichtigkeit gibt. Die Deponie-/ Parkfläche beträgt übrigens 40 Hektar, unser Innenstadtbereich hat 30 ha.
An sportliche Nutzung (in welcher Form auch immer) wird frühestens in 5-7 Jahren gedacht. Dafür ist ein Teilbereich schon jetzt vorgesehen, aber es gibt keinen Beschluss, wie das aussehen soll. Der aktuelle Plan sieht vor auf den Kuppen der drei Hügel Pergolen (ist das der richtige Plural von Pergola??), ein paar Bänke und evtl. eine Großplastik zu installieren. Der Rest bleibt Gras. Bäume dürfen wegen möglicher Verletzung der Abdichtung durch Wurzeln nicht gesetzt werden.
Der Deponiepark bekommt gegen 2010 zwei weitere (Nord-, Süd,-) Eingänge. Der alte zum Müllannahmeplatz und der von der Bahnhofsallee her bleiben bestehen (Ost/West). Alle werden Tore bekommen, die nachts geschlossen werden. Wie die Öffnungszeiten werden, ist noch nicht raus.
Das dynamischste was dort vorgesehen ist, ist laufen!
Wird also erstmal nichts mit dem Downhill oder auch nur Crosskurs in der Stadt (immerhin grob 30hm pro Berg, höchste Erhebungen Oldenburgs).
Gruß Matthias


----------



## HaDifu (12. März 2009)

Viele Grüße 
HD


----------



## schnitzlwirt (18. März 2009)

Achtung wichtige Neuigkeiten!!  (klick!)


----------



## Geestraider (18. März 2009)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Achtung wichtige Neuigkeiten!!  (klick!)



bereits notiert


----------



## hihaol (21. März 2009)

Hallo,
die Kriese macht es möglich (Kurzarbeit !!!! --> Zeit zum Biken) :
Ich steige am Mittwoch wieder ein !!

Um wie viel Uhr ist treffen am nächsten Mittwoch / Treffpunkt immer noch bei Buhl Bike ??

Gruß
'Stürze in den Güllegraben' Hinnerk 



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute abend wieder Night-Ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (21. März 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

Night-Ride am Mittwoch den 25.03.

Treffen um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes. Ich bin dabei, könnte mich aber ca. 15 min verspäten.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. März 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Night-Ride am Mittwoch den 25.03.
> 
> Treffen um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes.



Ach, so ein Mist. Ich wäre so gerne dabei gewesen.
Aber ich habe schon die Sommerreifen  aufgezogen! 

Ohne elektronische Fahrhilfen, wie Anti-Schlupf, Anti-Blockier-System;
Allrad; Elektronisches Stabilitäts-Programm 
geht es bei diesen Witterungsbedingunen sicher gar nicht...

Oder alternativ "back to the roots" ... auf Stützrädern...

Willkommen im Winter...

P.S. Ich bin heute Abend nicht dabei....


----------



## vattim (25. März 2009)

Werde heute abend auch nicht dabei sein. Hab keine Lust mehr im Dunkeln zu fahren. Aber nächste Woche haben wir ja "SOMMERZEIT". Dann gehts wieder los. 

Außerdem bin ich jetzt kurz vor meinem Marathon-Durchbruch und da muss ich mich noch etwas mehr auf's Laufen konzentrieren.

Bis bald


----------



## OldenBiker (25. März 2009)

Moinsen,

schade, dass ich heute allein fahren musste. Lüder ist entschuldigt, ohne Stützräder ist schwer . Sind im Moment auch schwer zu kriegen. Habe selber damit Probleme gehabt.

War zwar nass, hat aber richtig Spass gemacht. 

Leider kann ich die beiden nächsten Mittwoche nicht biken, weil wegen die Arbeit.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## greyscale (30. März 2009)

Moin,

wir brauchen ein neues Trikot, führt leider kein Weg mehr dran vorbei.

Wir haben auf Malle schonmal eine "Roadmap" dahin ausgedacht:

1.) Interessenten sammeln (bis 15. April)
2.) 1. Entwurf (bis 20. April)
3.) eventuelle Sponsoren einbringen- /einbauen (bis 10. Mai)
4.) 2. Entwurf
5.) "Okay" für endgültigen Entwurf / Bestellung
6.) Bezahlung /Auslieferung

Hersteller für das neue Trikot wird voraussichtlich Acton Sports werden.

Als Preisziel für ein neues Trikot-Set (Trikot und Hose) sind (ohne Sponsoring) ~ 85 ,- angepeilt. Pro Sponsor sollte das dann ~  10,- billiger werden...

-----------------------

Trikot-Interessenten melden sich bitte mit Klarnamen bei mir per PM, E-Mail, Telefon, SMS oder auf einer Liste, die in den nächsten Wochen am Uni-Treff dabei ist.

g.


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! 
Am 18. April findet bei uns in Lüneburg ein Event für alle Bereiche des Mountainbikens statt.
Alle Infos hier: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. März 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> wir brauchen ein neues Trikot, führt leider kein Weg mehr dran vorbei.



Das "wir" würde ich gerne auf breite Füße stellen. 
Durch die gemeinsamen Aktionen auf dem Rad würde ich z. B. 
etwas Gemeinsames entstehen lassen wollen.
Also nicht nur Rennradfahrer sondern auch die MTB Fraktion.
Da haben wir uns ja auch schon mal drüber unterhalten.

Beide Gruppierungen verfolgen ja grundsätzlich gleiche Ziele:
Unabhängigkeit und keine Vereinszugehörigkeit! 

Was meint ihr.....???


----------



## Mutti (31. März 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Was meint ihr.....???



Is' doch klar, *OLRSF* natürlich! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (1. April 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir brauchen ein neues Trikot, führt leider kein Weg mehr dran vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ich stelle mir gerade vor, es gibt 2 weitere Trikot-Sponsoren, die ein Teil der Kosten übernehmen. An wen muss ich mich da wenden?

LG von Jo


----------



## greyscale (1. April 2009)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, es gibt 2 weitere Trikot-Sponsoren, die ein Teil der Kosten übernehmen. An wen muss ich mich da wenden?
> 
> LG von Jo



Hi Jo,

halt da bitte bis zum ersten Entwurf nochmal die Füße still.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioxz (1. April 2009)

Moin 

Nachdem ich eine "kleine Winterpause" eingelegt habe, wollte ich mal fragen, zu welchen Zeiten ihr aktuell so fahrt? Immer noch
- Sonntags 13:00 Uhr Schleuse
- Mittwochs 18:00 Uhr da in der Stadt
wie letztes Jahr auch? Würde dann, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wohl auch bald mal wieder zu euch stoßen 

Patrick


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. April 2009)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, es gibt 2 weitere Trikot-Sponsoren, die ein Teil der Kosten übernehmen. An wen muss ich mich da wenden?
> 
> LG von Jo



hi Joe,

das hört sich doch gut an...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (1. April 2009)

Nix rumlabern hier! 

SONDERN ALLE ZU BUHL HEUTE ABEND 18:00h !!!!

Aber bitte nicht so schnell, ich hab' 480km vom WE in den Beinen...


----------



## metusalem (1. April 2009)

bioxz schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nachdem ich eine "kleine Winterpause" eingelegt habe, wollte ich mal fragen, zu welchen Zeiten ihr aktuell so fahrt? Immer noch
> - Sonntags 13:00 Uhr Schleuse
> ...




Hi!

Schön, dass Du wieder dabei bist. Ich bin in absehbarerer Zeit auch wieder mit von der Partie. Also mittwochs treffen wir uns immer um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl Bikes, Lambertistraße. Sonntags um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse. Außerdem gibt es noch die "Frühaufsteher-Runde" Sonntags um 08:30 Uhr in der Lambertistraße. (weiß allerdings nicht, ob um diese Jahreszeit da schon viel los ist). Im Sommer ist das sicher `ne echte Option. Ab und zu gibt es auch kurzfristig `ne Freitags-Tour! dann wird sich meist am Tretbootverleih getroffen.

Bis die Tage und komm gut rein in die Saison!

LG 
Peter


----------



## vattim (2. April 2009)

Moinsen, 

ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen. Freue mich auf die kommende Saison. Jetzt Sonntag laufe ich erstmal einen Marathon und danach wird wieder in die Pedale getreten....mal sehen wie lange mir der Marathon in den Knochen steckt. 


Bis dahin


T.


----------



## Geestraider (2. April 2009)

servus OLer!

schon pläne für oster?
ein vorschlag von mir steht im thread Bremen, Oldenburg & Umgebung!

nur zur info


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. April 2009)

Soweit ich im Bilde bin, wurde mit Beginn dieses Tages bei Mutti OS 4.0 installiert. Daher also: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Ist gar nicht so schlimm, läuft bei mir ja auch schon seit Anfang des Jahres 
Liebe Grüße M.


----------



## Picantus Luther (4. April 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> . . . Mutti OS 4.0 installiert.  . . ? ? ?







Woas n´des?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. April 2009)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Woas n´des?


40. Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (4. April 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> 40. Geburtstag



Petze! 

Aber eben, selber "OS 4.0"! 

Hmmm, allerdings nett umschrieben. Überhaupt ... die Idee ... ein "Upgrade". Fein, damit lässt sich's gleich viel besser leben. 
_(Und wehe hier fängt jetzt jemand mit dem Thema "XTR-Stützräder" an!  )_

@OldenBiker: Viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen in und um Hellental! 

@Picantus Luther: Jepp, Glenmorangie. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Picantus Luther (5. April 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> @Picantus Luther: Jepp, Glenmorangie.










 




 









Wann feiern wir denn?

LG von Jo


----------



## Mutti (6. April 2009)

Daaaaaanke! 



Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Wann feiern wir denn?



Demnächst! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. April 2009)

... also, wenn es Morgen keine Hunde und Katzen regnet,
dann beabsichtige ich mal wieder zum Mittwochs-Treff zu erscheinen.

Wer ist denn noch so alles dabei?
Hier kannst Du schauen, wer teilnimmt und Dich auch anmelden...!

LG

Oldenbürger


----------



## bioxz (8. April 2009)

Ich wollte eigentlich mitfahren, wenn es jedoch weiter regnet und stürmt wird daraus wohl nichts. Aber drei halbe Stunden sind es ja noch bis ich los müsste, vielleicht ändert sich ja noch was.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. April 2009)

...  ist stelle fest, es regnet Hunde und Katzen.
Ich bleibe heute daher daheim und komme nicht zum MTB-Treff.
Habe mich auch beim Timo abgemeldet. 

Den Schlechtwetterfahrern viel Spaß! 

Bis nächstmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (9. April 2009)

So, wollte mal berichten, was trikotseitig Stand der Dinge ist:

Ich habe jetzt ~ 20 Interessenten für ein neues Trikot-Set. Mit dem esten Entwurf (den einige schon gesehen haben, der aber wohl einhellig als etwas konservativ angesehen wird) bin ich jetzt zu einem Hersteller und bekomme von da ein Angebot für zunächst dreißig Sets (Trikot/Hose) im Dreifarbdruck (weiß, blau, rot, gelb). Der nächste Entwurf wird erheblich aggressiver aussehen.

Es sieht derzeit so aus, also ob wir die gesetzte Maximal-Grenze von (ungesponsert)  85,-pro Satz deutlich unterbieten werden, genaueres dazu nächste Woche.

Wir werden die Möglichkeit bekommen, auch lange Klamotten machen zu lassen, Tria-Klamotten und Einteiler werden wohl ebenfalls ableitbar werden.

Da voraussichtlich nächste Woche exaktere Grundlagen vorliegen, möchte ich schonmal diejenigen, die mögliche Sponsoren kennen, bitten, dass sie bei diesen schonmal behutsam vorfühlen. 

Ich weiß derzeit noch nicht, wie wir absetzbare Quittungen ausstellen können, Ideen hierzu sind gerne gehört... 

Daneben steht noch eine Diskussion an: Da sowohldie Geländerad-, als auch Rennrad-Fraktion sich an der Trikot-Neuauflage beteiligen möchten, ist ein Trikot-Aufdruck "*OLRF - Oldenburger Radsportfreunde*" angedacht. Was spricht dafür/dagegen? Ich habe dazu keine Meinung.

g.


greyscale schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir brauchen ein neues Trikot, führt leider kein Weg mehr dran vorbei.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. April 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Daneben steht noch eine Diskussion an: Da sowohl die Geländerad-, als auch Rennrad-Fraktion sich an der Trikot-Neuauflage beteiligen möchten, ist ein Trikot-Aufdruck "*OLRF - Oldenburger Radsportfreunde*" angedacht. Was spricht dafür/dagegen? Ich habe dazu keine Meinung.
> 
> g.



...also wenn Du mich fragst, klingt das sehr akzeptabel.
Wie aggressiv ist denn der Entwurf? 
Ich möchte aber kein blutiges Design... 

Ich bin dabei....


----------



## Picantus Luther (10. April 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Ich weiß derzeit noch nicht, wie wir absetzbare Quittungen ausstellen können, Ideen hierzu sind gerne gehört...
> g.



I.d.R. sind Quittungen ausreichend. Man wird klären, welches Sponsoring mit Logo des Sponsoren funktioniert. Es gibt bereits Erfahrungswerte in der "runden Lederfraktion".

Tor und tschüss von Jo


----------



## schappi (10. April 2009)

Ankündigung:
1. Deisterfreunde Rücktrittrennen
5. September 2009 11:00 Uhr
Reglement:
1. Es dürfen nur Fahrräder mit Rücktrittbremse gefahren werden
2. Vorderradbremsen sind ausser Kraft zu setzten
3. Keine Vorschriften zu Laufradgröße (12"-28" sind erlaubt)
4. Alle Modifikationen die nicht das Bremssystem betreffen sind erlaubt
5. Helm ist Pflicht (FF empfohlen)
6. Protektoren sind empfohlen
7. Gewertet wird in 4 Disziplinen:
a) Style von Bike und Fahrer (Leichtbauschwulettenschläuche führen zur Vergabe von 0 Punkten beim Style Fahrer)
b) Bremsweg
c) Downhill
d) Sprung (Weite und Style)
Anmeldungen hier im Forum im biken im Deister Thread. ich führe die Liste.
Ort und Strecke werden kurz vor dem Rennen bekanntgegeben, um heimliches Training zu verhindern.

Wenn ihr euch jetzt fragt:"wo bekomme ich ein geeignetes Bike her?"
z.B. Versteigerung des örtlichen Fundbüros, Opas Fahrradschuppen,
Die Frage ist: wie ehren wir den Sieger:
a.) Tätowieren wir den 1. Platz mit Deisterfreunde Logo in den Oberarm
b.) mit Eddding auf die A- Backe
c.) den scheusslichsten Pokal den wir finden können
Wie ist eure Meinung? Und nun rann an die Meldungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## greyscale (11. April 2009)

Moin Mädels,

*Rücktrittrennen ich fasse es nicht*

ich habe jetzt das Angebot von Bioracer - der einfache Satz wird ohne Sponsoring etwa  75 (netto, also + MwSt.) kosten (~  28 ,- das Trikot; ~  47,- die Hose).

Der Knaller übrigens: Wir haben die Option auf Helme (!) im Team-Design, weitere Gadgets, wenn ihr wollt. 

Es wird demnächst mal einen Termin für eine Design-Findung (für den letzten Vorab-Entwurf) geben müssen. Ich schlage mal den 23. oder 24. abends vor, ggf. bei mir. Wenn es da schon Logos eventuelle Sponsoren gibt, um so besser.

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (11. April 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich lagere meine Videos zur Zeit auf YouTube aus. Spare dadurch Webspace und die Videos lassen sich auch abspielen.

Die Videos sind mit meiner Webseite verlinkt, können aber auch direkt bei YouTube angesehen werden.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. April 2009)

Morgen gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter!
Das sollten wir ausnutzen und ein wenig radeln.

18.00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße beim Timo.


Wer ist denn noch so alles dabei?
Hier kannst Du schauen, wer teilnimmt und Dich selber anmelden!

Bis Morgen!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (14. April 2009)

Der Link hier geht besser 

Gruß Schnitzl


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. April 2009)

... danke, war vom Strg. C zuviel übrig geblieben....
Habe ich jetzt aber geändert.
Bist Morgen dabei?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (14. April 2009)

Mal sehen, ich fahre jetzt erstmal nach OL!  

Gruß Schnitzl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (14. April 2009)

Moin,

vorweg, bin neu hier und gehöre allgemein der Gattung "Frischling" an. War früher recht aktiv, allerdings bin ich in den letzten Jahren kaum zum fahren gekommen. War über Ostern auf Sylt und hatte mir dort ein MTB ausgeliehen und bin ein wenig angestichelt, mir ein neues zuzulegen.

Habe schon gelesen, das es in Oldenburg hier und dort Treffs gibt. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wann und wo die genau statt finden? Würde gerne mal daran teilnehmen und mich ein wenig austauschen, was es hier in der Gegend für Strecken gibt.

Bin wie eingangs erwähnt am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht ein MTB zulege. Hätte im Moment an ein Scott Aspect gedacht. Ein Fuly möchte ich nicht, da es für meine Bedürfnisse übertrieben ist und ein vernünftiges mit Öldruck-Feder einfach viel zu teuer ist. Problem ist, das ich mit 2,02m und 110kg schon ein stabiles Rad bräuchte.

Würde mich auch gerne über private Nachrichten freuen. Danke schon mal für Anregungen und Informationen. 

Grüße
kraut


----------



## schnitzlwirt (15. April 2009)

Zum Thema Termine hat Metusalem schon hier alles MTB-in-OL-relevante geschrieben! 

Welches Fahrrad jetzt gut oder schlecht für dich ist hängt von deiner Preisvorstellung und vom Einsatzbereich ab. Als Kaufberatung ist dieser Thread nur vermutlich nicht besonders geeignet. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal zu einem GUTEN Radladen gehen und mich beraten lassen. Wenn du dann etwas in der engeren Auswahl hast kannst du evtl. einfach mal ganz lieb den Oldenbiker  fragen, denn der hat fast genau deine Statur und kennt sich vorzüglichst mit so ziemlich allem  aus! 

Gruß Schnitzl


----------



## ol-kraut (15. April 2009)

Danke für die Info. Hatte gehofft, ihr hockt euch noch irgendwo regelmäßig zusammen auf ein Bier oder so, wo man in Ruhe mal schacken könnte. Training ohne Bike ist eher suboptimal. 

Werd mich mal an Oldenbiker wenden, vielleicht kann er mir da ein paar Tipps nennen. Preisvorstellung ist so eine Sache. Hatte mir damals schon Scott ausgesucht, weil die meiner Meinung nach vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis recht gut waren. Aber dazu werde ich mal den Oldenbiker belästigen bzw. mich mal in einem anderen Forum erkundigen.


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Hatte gehofft, ihr hockt euch noch irgendwo regelmäßig zusammen auf ein Bier oder so, wo man in Ruhe mal schacken könnte.



es gibt einen bikerstammtisch in OL, einfach an mutti wenden


----------



## ol-kraut (15. April 2009)

Wer ist denn bitte Mutti?


----------



## greyscale (15. April 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> es gibt einen bikerstammtisch in OL, einfach an mutti wenden



Ja, es gibt einen Radler-Stammtisch in OL, allerdings normalerweise nur im Winterhalbjahr. Außer der Reihe ist aber für nächste Woche ein Termin angekündigt, dann aber eher für organisatorischen Unsinn.

g.


----------



## ol-kraut (15. April 2009)

Wann ist der denn? Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich mich gerne daran beteiligen. Vielleicht könnte man nebenher ja noch ein wenig quatschen. Training ist im Moment unpassend, da ich erstmal mir Gedanken machen müsste, mir ein MTB zuzulegen. Wenn das da ist, müsste ich mich wohl lieber erstmal selbst ans trainieren machen, da ich erstmal ein wenig Aufbau nötig habe.


----------



## Mutti (15. April 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Wer ist denn bitte Mutti?



Hehe!    

P.S.: Infos zum nächsten "Stammtisch" folgen zeitnah ... denke ich! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## ol-kraut (15. April 2009)

Oh Gott, sogar meine Mutti lungert hier rum!? 

Wie lang sind denn die Strecken so, die ihr fahrt? Nehmen wir mal an Trampelpfad bis Straße ohne große Ansteigungen - die es hier ja eh so gut wie gar nicht gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> ...ohne große Ansteigungen - die es hier ja eh so gut wie gar nicht gibt.



...aber verlass dich nicht darauf gibt genug kleine schweinereien in der gegend


----------



## greyscale (15. April 2009)

Der Trikot-Roadmap erster Meilenstein:

Wir haben mit Stand von heute Abend 24 Interessenten (davon vier mit "ErstmalEntwurfSehenWollen").

Sieht für mich so aus, als ob die angedachte Startauflage von 30 Sets nicht reichen wird.

Ich entschuldige mich schonmal, dass der zweite Meilenstein (1. Entwurf) nicht sauber eingehalten wird, da wird es am 25.April dafür schon einen verbesserten 1. Entwurf geben...

g.


----------



## ol-kraut (15. April 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ...aber verlass dich nicht darauf gibt genug kleine schweinereien in der gegend



Klar, ist auch gut so. Aber an die 1000 Höhenmeter kommt man hier bestimmt nicht. Würd mich einfach mal interessieren, wie lang ungefähr eure Touren sind? Hab wiegesagt Aufbau-Bedarf und meine Tagestouren enden meistens bei 70 km, mehr ist im Moment nicht drin.


----------



## schnitzlwirt (15. April 2009)

Am Mittwoch sind es immer so 2-3Std bei lockerem Tempo, am Sonntag in der Regel auch. Gelegentlich Sonntags vielleicht auch mal eine längere Tour, bei der dann sich die Gruppe unter Umständen auch teilt. 

Wenn du nicht gänzlich unsportlich bist, solltest du keine Probleme haben mitzuhalten. 90% der Teilnehmer sind soweit ich das beurteilen kann eher Schönwetter- als Leistungsfahrer.

(Man möge mir verzeihen)


----------



## ol-kraut (16. April 2009)

Oh, das stimmt mich ja zuversichtlich, das ich da doch ggf. mithalten kann. Fehlt nur noch das nötige Werkzeug dafür! 

Werd heut abend mal bei Buhl-Bikes vorbei schauen und mir mal angucken, was die da so anzubieten haben. Was ich bisher über die gelesen habe deutet darauf hin, das die für MTB doch ein guter Ansprechpartner sind.


----------



## Picantus Luther (17. April 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Oh Gott, sogar meine Mutti lungert hier rum!?




Diese(r) Mutti ist auch unsere(r) Mutti. Mutti hat viele Kinder. Ab und zu nimmt Sie(Er) sie zu spielen mit.

Nur meistens arbeitet Mutti viel und kann sich nicht um alle kümmern.

Trotzdem: danke an die beste Mutti der Welt.
Bald ist wieder Mutter...  ähh  .. Mutti-tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (18. April 2009)

Moinsen,

ich habe in dieser Trikot-Aktion mal eine Frage an die hier versammelte Geländefraktion:

Ihr habt schon mitbekommen, dass da auch für euch was in der Mache ist, oder?

Derzeit sind unter den notierten 25 Interssenten nur 3 mehr oder weniger reine Mountainbiker. Da das Trikot, so wie derzeit geplant bei den Rennradfreunden einen Namenswechsel auf "Radsportfreunde" bedeuten würde - mit allem was dazu gehört -, sähe ich den Aufriss, um die MTBler auf dem Trikot zu integrieren, angesichts des Feedbacks so nicht ein...

Also bitte, bei Trikot-Interesse bitte kurzfristig Bescheid geben, sonst geht für den Labelwechsel das Licht aus.  

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (18. April 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich habe in dieser Trikot-Aktion mal eine Frage an die hier versammelte Geländefraktion:
> 
> ...



Das wenige Interesse liegt vielleicht auch daran, das kaum einer weiss, wie das neue überhaupt aussehen soll. Ich jedenfalls weiss es nicht.

Vielleicht einfach mal den Entwurf bekannt machen.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Boba_Fett (18. April 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> ...
> Werd heut abend mal bei Buhl-Bikes vorbei schauen und mir mal angucken, was die da so anzubieten haben. Was ich bisher über die gelesen habe deutet darauf hin, das die für MTB doch ein guter Ansprechpartner sind.


 
den Laden kann man wohl empfehlen...


----------



## Mutti (18. April 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Das wenige Interesse liegt vielleicht auch daran, das kaum einer weiss, wie das neue überhaupt aussehen soll. Ich jedenfalls weiss es nicht. Vielleicht einfach mal den Entwurf bekannt machen.



Genau, nächste Woche 'nen Orga-Treff bzw. "Stammtisch" (inkl. Konzeptpräsentation, anschließender Mund- und Webpropaganda, etc.   ) ... und schon läuft die Sache! 



Boba_Fett schrieb:


> den Laden kann man wohl empfehlen...



  Ooooouuuuuaaaaarrrrgh, bitte, bitte, jetzt hier bloß nicht schon wieder eine Werbe- und Diskussionsrunde zum Thema "_Gibt es gute Shops in Oldenburg?_"!!! Das hatten wir doch alles bereits ausführlichst ... :kotz:

_(*Hinweis*: Diese letzte Äußerung soll keinesfalls irgendeine Wertung gegenüber irgendeinem lokalen Händler, Schrauber, Versender oder Vertrieb sein!)_

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Harz-Fan (19. April 2009)

Hi,

heute 13.00 Schleuse? Super Wetter, ich bin dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. April 2009)

Hallo,

werde heute und am nächsten Sonntag 
leider nicht zum Treff kommen können.

Grüßt mir die Osenberge!


----------



## Boba_Fett (19. April 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> den***** kann **** *****  ********...


 
besser so !?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (20. April 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Ooooouuuuuaaaaarrrrgh, bitte, bitte, jetzt hier bloß nicht schon wieder eine Werbe- und Diskussionsrunde zum Thema "_Gibt es gute Shops in Oldenburg?_"!!! Das hatten wir doch alles bereits ausführlichst ... :kotz:
> 
> _(*Hinweis*: Diese letzte Äußerung soll keinesfalls irgendeine Wertung gegenüber irgendeinem lokalen Händler, Schrauber, Versender oder Vertrieb sein!)_
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...



Sach ma Muddi, bist Du hier eigentlich die Forumspolizei? Nur mal so....


----------



## Mutti (20. April 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Sach ma Muddi, bist Du hier eigentlich die Forumspolizei? Nur mal so....



Lalülaaaalüüüü ... nee, nur - wie andere auch - persönlich genervt ...  ... von "bestimmten Inhalten"!  

... 'was dagegen?  



In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2009)

Morgen gibt es fast kein schlechtes Wetter!
Das sollten wir ausnutzen und ein wenig radeln.

18.00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße beim Timo.


Wer ist denn noch so alles dabei?
Hier kannst Du schauen, wer teilnimmt und Dich selber anmelden!

Bis Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (21. April 2009)

Grrrrr, will auch mit. Bin diese Woche noch im Umzugsstress verschwunden. Aber sobald der sich gelegt hat, werd ich das mit dem neuen Radel mal angehen!


----------



## Boba_Fett (21. April 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Lalülaaaalüüüü ... nee, nur - wie andere auch - persönlich genervt ...  ... von "bestimmten Inhalten"!
> 
> ... 'was dagegen?
> 
> ...


 
"persönlich genervt" von "bestimmten Inhalten",oooohhhh,"I feel so special"....

*SORRY... ol-kraut wollte doch nur einen Tip!*


----------



## ol-kraut (21. April 2009)

Mensch, ist doch auch alles in Butter. Bei Buhl wurde ich gut beraten und bin zufrieden. Nun beruhigt euch und kriegt euch nicht gleich in die Haare!


----------



## Boba_Fett (21. April 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Mensch, ist doch auch alles in Butter. Bei Buhl wurde ich gut beraten und bin zufrieden. Nun beruhigt euch und kriegt euch nicht gleich in die Haare!


 
Psssst,pass doch auf was du hier sagst....


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (22. April 2009)

POPCORN!!!!!!!!!! 

Mutti, wo bist Du?


----------



## schnitzlwirt (22. April 2009)

Wer nur in der IG liest, muss sich mit solchen Beiträgen nicht rumärgern. 

Zumindest nur so lange, bis ich meine Moderationsrechte nutze. 


Jetzt aber BTT, bitte!


----------



## Essence (22. April 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es fast kein schlechtes Wetter!
> Das sollten wir ausnutzen und ein wenig radeln.
> 
> 18.00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße beim Timo.
> ...



Wäre Heute gerne mitgefahren, das Wetter hat aber leider nicht mitgespielt! 

Wie wäre es mit Freitag Abend, 18 Uhr? Das Wetter soll wieder top sein. 

Wer ist dabei?

Baptiste


----------



## Essence (24. April 2009)

Doch keiner Heute Abend da?


----------



## Mutti (24. April 2009)

Essence schrieb:


> Doch keiner Heute Abend da?



Tja, wär's gern, bin aber in HH ... 

Btw, etwas Kurzweil zum Wochenende gefällig?  Dann guckt ma' hier: [ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4207784"]Inspired.[/ame]
_Ach ja, Edinburgh ... *seufz* _

So oder so, viel Spaß (heut' Abend). 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzlwirt (24. April 2009)

Hach ja, edinburgh...  

Da fällt mir ein: 

hat eigentlich einer der ambitionierten Bildreporter der legendären zweiten Eisbeintour irgendwo die Bilder hochgeladen? 

Oder hab' ich da etwa was verpasst?


----------



## greyscale (24. April 2009)

So moin,

ich lade mal in dieser Trikotsache zu Bier und Gegrilltem bei mir zuhause ein: 

Mittwoch, 29.04, 18:30 Uhr chez moi...

Genaueres über den E-Mail-Verteiler.

g.


----------



## Picantus Luther (25. April 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 29.04, 18:30 Uhr chez moi...
> g.



Chez toi? Et avec evtl. Sponsoren?

Je suis ne pas dans le Emailverteiler.

Und nu?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (25. April 2009)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Hach ja, edinburgh...
> 
> Da fällt mir ein:
> 
> ...



Eine ganze Reihe Bilder hat Timo auf die Buhl-HP gepackt und meine liegen hier: http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Eisbein2009/
@Jo: Wer dem Webmaster dieser Seite: http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de
eine Mail schickt, kommt auch in den Verteiler 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Stella26 (27. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!!

Ich bin neu hier, und brauche Tips zu einem Einsteigerbike und Strecken, kann mir jemand helfen???Denn ich habe noch keine sooo große Ahnung.Ganz lieben Dank schonmal.LG Stella26


----------



## greyscale (27. April 2009)

Am einfachsten fragst du mal, ob jemand ein Rad kurz ausleihen kann. Dann tauchst du damit (nach etwas einrollen) bei einem der Treffs auf, lässt dich über die schönsten Strecken der Gegend führen - und vielleicht gibt's da dann für dich noch eine brauchbare Beratung hinsichtlich des eigenen Einsteigerrads. 

Was ich am WE wieder als "Individual-Aufbau" der örtlichen Fachhändler gesehen habe. Wer sich auf den Händler verlässt ist verlassen...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stella26 (27. April 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, habe die Gelegenheit mir im Fachgeschäft ein Bike fürs WE auszuleihen.Traue mich aber nicht gleich zu einem Treffen....da blamiere ich mich ja....Oder hat jeder so angefangen???Mein Gott, ich weiß klingt total albern aber nun ja, muss ja irgentwie einen Anfang kriegen.Wo bekommt man denn WENN, gute gebrauchte Bikes für den Anfang? Denn ich möchte nicht sofort mehr Geld ausgeben, sondern erst wenn ich es kann und ich Spaß daran finde....LG Stella


----------



## metusalem (27. April 2009)

Stella26 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, habe die Gelegenheit mir im Fachgeschäft ein Bike fürs WE auszuleihen.Traue mich aber nicht gleich zu einem Treffen....da blamiere ich mich ja....Oder hat jeder so angefangen???Mein Gott, ich weiß klingt total albern aber nun ja, muss ja irgentwie einen Anfang kriegen.Wo bekommt man denn WENN, gute gebrauchte Bikes für den Anfang? Denn ich möchte nicht sofort mehr Geld ausgeben, sondern erst wenn ich es kann und ich Spaß daran finde....LG Stella




*Hi!*

*Blamiert hat sich wohl bisher noch niemand. Auch nicht, wenn es am Anfang mit der Fahrtechnik oder mit der Kondition noch nicht so ganz rund läuft. Also nur Mut! Aber bitte immer mit Helm!*

LG Peter


----------



## Stella26 (27. April 2009)

Hi!

Mhmmm.......ja das wird bestimmt eine Katastrophe Mut habe ich, natürlich nur mit Helm!


----------



## OldenBiker (27. April 2009)

Am besten einfach am Sonntag zur Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm) kommen. 13:00 Uhr ist Treffpunkt. Einfach mal kommen und Spass haben.

Und keine Angst vorm blamieren. Selbst erfahrenen Biker passieren Missgeschicke .

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (27. April 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Und keine Angst vorm blamieren. Selbst erfahrenen Biker passieren Missgeschicke.



sie reden nur nicht darüber


----------



## Mutti (29. April 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> So moin, ich lade mal in dieser Trikotsache zu Bier und Gegrilltem bei mir zuhause ein: Mittwoch, 29.04, 18:30 Uhr chez moi... Genaueres über den E-Mail-Verteiler. g.



Klasse.  Danke für die Einladung.  
Also, bis heute Abend am Grill! 

... und allen auf dem Bike: viel Spaß! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## greyscale (30. April 2009)

Moin Leute,

wir haben uns gestern Abend (mit einem guten Dutzend Leuten) auf einen Entwurf für das neueTrikot geeinigt (s. Anhang). Er nimmt die Farben des alten Trikotsweitgehend auf, ist dabei aberdoch deutlich moderner und auffälliger. Das alte und das neue Trikot können dennoch nebeneinanderfahren;-).

Die Hose ist noch nicht endgültig fix, da wird es noch leichte Änderungen geben, die aber ohnehinmit dem Aufbringen von Sponsoren-Logos zu erwarten sind.

Im nächsten Schritt wird es nun darum gehen, für den neuen EntwurfSponsoren zu gewinnen. Werhier mögliche Sponsoren kennt, wende sich bitte an Oldenbürger oder mich. Wir beide werden dann die Feinabstimmung in der Sache übernehmen.

Die Frage, ob "Oldenburger Radportfreunde" oder "Oldenburger Rennradfreunde" draufstehen wird, wurde gestern vertagt. Ein gestern aufgenommenes Meinungsbild verlief etwa 30%:30%.

Schöne Grüße

g.


----------



## Geestraider (30. April 2009)

sehen doch ganz schick aus
wie ist denn die qualität? und was sagt der preis


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Mai 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

morgen mal wieder Sonntagstour.

Start wie üblich 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm). Kommt alle zahlreich.

Mitfahren


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## metusalem (2. Mai 2009)

Bitte um Nachsicht! Komme morgen gerne, aber etwas geschwächt.
Grund: Schwere Erdarbeiten und heute Abend Party!
Trotzdem, es wird schon gehen!!!

LG 
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Mai 2009)

Liebe Sportkameradinnen, liebe Sportkameraden, 

aufgrund einer anderweitigen Verpflichtung, 
ist der Unterzeichner tatsächlich nicht in der Lage,
an der sonntäglichen körperlichen Ertüchtigung im 
nahe gelegenen Laub- und Mischwald teilzunehmen. 

Ich bitte das Fernbleiben zu entschuldigen.

Ich vermute mal, dass ich auch am nächsten Sonntag 
einen Entschuldigungsgrund vorbringen muss.

Dann ist nämlich Mutti  Tag. 

LG  Oldenbürger


----------



## rolf1612 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab heute mal ganz spontan mein MTB auf den Traeger geladen und bin dann nach Oldenburg gefahren. Leider hab ich an der Schleuse niemanden mehr angetroffen. Gut, ich muss eigestehen, dass ich auch erst um 14:00 Uhr an der Schleuse war. Aber ich bin dann alleine los. Leider kenn ich mich in Oldenburg und Umgebung nicht gut aus. Somit war die Tour die ich gefahren bin doch sehr Asphaltlastig. Schön war es am Tweelbäker See. Ab ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das naechste mal mit euch fahren könnte. 

MfG

Rolf


----------



## OldenBiker (3. Mai 2009)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab heute mal ganz spontan mein MTB auf den Traeger geladen und bin dann nach Oldenburg gefahren. Leider hab ich an der Schleuse niemanden mehr angetroffen. Gut, ich muss eigestehen, dass ich auch erst um 14:00 Uhr an der Schleuse war. Aber ich bin dann alleine los. Leider kenn ich mich in Oldenburg und Umgebung nicht gut aus. Somit war die Tour die ich gefahren bin doch sehr Asphaltlastig. Schön war es am Tweelbäker See. Ab ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das naechste mal mit euch fahren könnte.
> 
> ...



Nächstes mal einfach um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein. Oder aber Mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (3. Mai 2009)

war heute auch mal wieder aufm huntetrail unterwegs. habe aber nur einen einsamen mtbler getroffen der grußlos weiterfuhr. ich war allerdings auch etwas früh da, so zwischen 13.30 und 14.15h, oder ward ihr heute andernorts unterwegs?


----------



## metusalem (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

da haben wir uns aber nur ganz knapp verpasst. Wir waren nämlich auch dort!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rolf1612 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

das naechte mal werde ich puenktlich sein. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich als Schwergewicht mit euch mithalten kann. Aber ich bin da guter Dinge und werde es einfach versuchen. Bisher bin ich fast immer alleine an der Thüler Thalsperre gefahren. Aber auf dauer macht das auch keinen Spass. Ich hoffe bzw. wünsche es mir, dass ich in der Gruppe richtig angespornt werde.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> war heute auch mal wieder aufm huntetrail unterwegs. habe aber nur einen einsamen mtbler getroffen der grußlos weiterfuhr. ich war allerdings auch etwas früh da, so zwischen 13.30 und 14.15h, oder ward ihr heute andernorts unterwegs?



Hmmm, war ich das? Ich hatte Oldenbiker und Methusalem am Tillysee getroffen und bin dann direkt weiter zur Hunte, da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte und war etwa zu deiner Zeit dort unterwegs.
Mir kam auch ein Mtbler entgegen, der nicht grüßte.
Entweder haben wir den selben getroffen oder wir beide haben sehr dezent also praktisch nicht sichtbar gegrüßt  Ich grüße eingentlich jeden der mein Hobby teilt!
Ich war sehr schwarz mit weißem Helm.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geestraider (4. Mai 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> !
> Ich war sehr schwarz mit weißem Helm.



könnte sein, wenn du gleich nachdem wir uns begegnet sind ein spazierendes pärchen überholen musstest, die kamen mir direkt vor dem biker entgegen.
in diesem fall sind dann wohl die bikergrüße untergegangen, soll nicht wieder vorkommen
beim nächsten mal dann kaffeeklatsch


----------



## Geestraider (4. Mai 2009)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Bisher bin ich fast immer alleine an der Thüler Thalsperre gefahren.



da verschlägt es mich durchschnittlich so einmal im jahr hin ist von mir aus immer ein gewaltritt
aber trotzdem sehr schön, der trailige rundweg ist ganz nett, aber gibt sicher noch mehr gute trails in dem gebiet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (4. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> da verschlägt es mich durchschnittlich so einmal im jahr hin ist von mir aus immer ein gewaltritt
> aber trotzdem sehr schön, der trailige rundweg ist ganz nett, aber gibt sicher noch mehr gute trails in dem gebiet.


 

Zu dumm, dass wir uns gerade dann verpassen! Wenn´s bis da so´n Gewaltritt ist. Hoffe Du bist trotzdem auf Deine Kosten gekommen.
Platz zum Austoben gibt´s da ohne Ende. Da ist wohl für jeden etwas dabei.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rolf1612 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also ich war das bestimmt nicht. Mich hätte man bestimmt in Erinnerung behalten. Man sieht nicht oft einen 115 Kg schweren Kerl auf dem MTB. Und ich habe auch niemanden gesehen. Mittwochs ist doch immer ab 18:00 Uhr abfahrt bei Buhl Bikes richtig? 

MfG

Rolf


----------



## rolf1612 (4. Mai 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> da verschlägt es mich durchschnittlich so einmal im jahr hin ist von mir aus immer ein gewaltritt
> aber trotzdem sehr schön, der trailige rundweg ist ganz nett, aber gibt sicher noch mehr gute trails in dem gebiet.



Hallo Geestraider,

ich hab rund um die Thüler Thalsperre eine Tour um die 40 Km. Natürlich gibt es da noch viel mehr zu erkunden. Also, bei Interesse einfach mal melden. Freu mich immer über nette Leute, die mal was anderes sehen wollen. Die Tour vor der Haustür ist ja ganz ok. Aber auf dauer kennt man ja bestimmt jeden Stein auf den Strecken. 

MfG 

Rolf


----------



## metusalem (4. Mai 2009)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich war das bestimmt nicht. Mich hätte man bestimmt in Erinnerung behalten. Man sieht nicht oft einen 115 Kg schweren Kerl auf dem MTB. Und ich habe auch niemanden gesehen. Mittwochs ist doch immer ab 18:00 Uhr abfahrt bei Buhl Bikes richtig?
> 
> ...


 

Richtig! Mittwochs 18:00 Bei Buhl und Sonntags 13:00 Schleuse (Küstenkanal).

Gesehen haben wir Dich dort auch nicht. Wir waren da aber auch so ziemlich überall unterwegs. Irgendwo mitten drin haben wir noch ein gutes Stück steile Wand mitgenommen. An dem wortlosen und nicht grüßendem Biker ist aber tatsächlich was dran! Den haben wir vor ein Paar Wochen auch schon mal angetroffen. Hat nichtmal auf Zuruf reagiert. Als die Gruppe eine ganz delikate Passage zu überwinden hatte, stand er sogar mitten unter uns. Hat aber immer noch keinen Muks von sich gegeben. Er ist also real und kein Phantom!

Also vielleicht trifft man sich da mal.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rolf1612 (5. Mai 2009)

Ja sowas kenn ich. Hab da mal einen in Thüle getroffen. Der ist mir fast 20 Km nachgefahren. Aber er hat nichts gesagt. Es gibt sehr ruhige Menschen.

MfG


----------



## Geestraider (5. Mai 2009)

metusalem schrieb:


> Zu dumm, dass wir uns gerade dann verpassen! Wenn´s bis da so´n Gewaltritt ist. Hoffe Du bist trotzdem auf Deine Kosten gekommen.
> Platz zum Austoben gibt´s da ohne Ende. Da ist wohl für jeden etwas dabei.



mit dem gewaltritt meinte ich die tour nach thüle das sind von mir aus 50km hin und zurück. und dann bin ich vor ort noch keinen meter gefahren
und einmal und den see rum sind dann gleich 10 km dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Mai 2009)

..ich fahr jetzt los und werde gnadenlos alles Grüßen was ich treffe 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geestraider (5. Mai 2009)

mich wirst du heute nicht treffen, ich fahre erst donnerstag wieder, für 4 tage im harz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Mai 2009)

Keiner da . Habe ich halt sechs Walkerinnen von der TSG Hatten-Sandkrug mit freundlichen Grüßen belästigt


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Mai 2009)

Morgen gibt es fast kein schlechtes Wetter!
Das sollten wir ausnutzen und ein wenig radeln.

18.00 Uhr in der Lambertistraße beim Timo.


Wer ist denn noch so alles dabei?
Hier kannst Du schauen, wer teilnimmt und Dich selber anmelden!


Bis Morgen!


----------



## metusalem (5. Mai 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Keiner da . Habe ich halt sechs Walkerinnen von der TSG Hatten-Sandkrug mit freundlichen Grüßen belästigt



...und? wie haben sie´s aufgefasst?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Mai 2009)

metusalem schrieb:


> ...und? wie haben sie´s aufgefasst?


Ich war sehr charmant und sie haben sich gefreut...


----------



## rolf1612 (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nun hatte ich mir vorgenommen heute Abend ab Buhl mitzufahren, aber wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe, lass ich das heute lieber bleiben. Aber Sonntag werde ich dann an der Schleuse sein. Ab 13:00 Uhr. 

MfG

Rolf


----------



## Mutti (7. Mai 2009)

Noch zehn Tage bis zum Wiehen-Cross! 

Und, wie sieht's aus? 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (7. Mai 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Noch zehn Tage bis zum Wiehen-Cross!
> 
> Und, wie sieht's aus?
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...


Bin nicht dabei, sondern hier unterwegs.
Gruß M.


----------



## Mutti (7. Mai 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Bin nicht dabei, ...



Schade ...  



Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> ... sondern hier unterwegs.



... auch 'ne feine Sache ... auf 2 x 26''!?!   

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (7. Mai 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Schade ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, eher 4x Vibram. Ist der beta-Test für ne Hüttentour mit der ganzen Familiein den Alpen im Juni und bzw. 10 Tage im Juli in Tirol.
Zwischen Bielefeld und Rheine kann man sich immer noch ein Taxi rufen .
Gruß M.


----------



## rolf1612 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab jetzt Wochenende. Morgen werde ich eine schöne Tour rund um die Thüler Thalsperre und Umgebung drehen. Ich warte schon geduldig auf meine Cam. Die wird dann mein ständiger Begleiter sein, um auch für euch ein paar Eindrücke zu gewinnen. Werde dann mal ein paar Videos auf Youtube stellen und die dann verlinken.

Ich wünsche allen Mtblern ein schönes Wochenende.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## Mutti (7. Mai 2009)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich eine schöne Tour rund um die Thüler Thalsperre und Umgebung drehen.



Na, dann viel Spaß dort! 



In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## cycly (9. Mai 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Noch zehn Tage bis zum Wiehen-Cross!
> 
> Und, wie sieht's aus?
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...




Ich bin mit dabei 

... und hoofentlich wird das Wetter gut !!!


----------



## cycly (9. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich habe in dieser Trikot-Aktion mal eine Frage an die hier versammelte Geländefraktion:
> 
> ...




Moin moin,

... also wenn Radsportfreunde drauf steht würde ware ich auch mit dabei 

bis bald


----------



## Picantus Luther (9. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> ...wir haben uns gestern Abend (mit einem guten Dutzend Leuten) auf einen Entwurf für das neueTrikot geeinigt.
> 
> Wer hier mögliche Sponsoren kennt, wende sich bitte an Oldenbürger oder mich. Wir beide werden dann die Feinabstimmung in der Sache übernehmen.
> g.



Gelungene Farbkombination. Recht bunt, doch dafür auffällig und schön.
Somit wird man nicht so schnell über den Haufen gefahren und bleibt bei den Passanten länger in Erinnerung.

Sponsoring: Ihr habt ja meine Nummer.
LG von Jo

PS: Leider gesundheitlich noch weiterhin mit Zwangspause versehen worden.


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Mai 2009)

moinsen zusammen,

betreff Wiehencross: ich bin auch dabei.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (13. Mai 2009)

cycly schrieb:


> ... wird das Wetter gut !!!



Hmmmm, tja ... ?!?  

Aber, is' uns doch egal, oder!?! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin,

ich bin ein Neuer Biker und habe mit großem Interesse mal euren Thread gelesen...Ich hab mir ein Pepper Black bestellt und will dann mal hier meine Umgebung unsicher machen (nähe Cloppenburg) und im Baumweg/Fischteiche (bei Halen) trainieren. 

Wollte mal fragen ob Ihr auch hier bei mir in der nähe mal fahrt...und wenn wo? Würde mich dann nämlich mal anschließen wenn ich mich fit dafür fühle

Hab gelesen das auch welche in Thüle fahren...welche strecke fahrt ihr da bzw wann fahrt ihr da mal wieder?

mfg Since82


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob Ihr auch hier bei mir in der nähe mal fahrt...und wenn wo?



baumweg, thüle und co liegt so am äussersten rand meines reviers, wenn ich das mal so nennen darf  da verschlägt es mich eher selten hin und meistens ist das dann ne spontane idee, aber falls ich mal ne geplante tour in die gegend mache sage ich gerne bescheid 
in thüle fahre ich eigentlich immer die runde um den see, alleine schon weil es ne recht lange tour ist (110km+x), da habe ich dann meist keinen bock auf experimente und bei den fischteichen in baumweg fahre ich auch nur auf blaunen dunst ein bischen kreuz und quer rum, ohne plan


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Hey, oh ja Ganderkesse ist wirklich sehr weit ja muss auch erst mal Trainieren ....also Baumweg und Fischteiche sind bei mir sehr nahe dran darum werde ich mich mal da als erstes hin begeben....Thüle kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus obwohl das auch nicht weit weg ist aber vieleicht nimmt mich ja mal einer mit ....sonst mal einer Dammer Berge gefahren?...


----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2009)

in thüle geht ein sogenannter "naturbelassener weg"  heißt wirklich so, um den see rum, also zumindest zur hälfte. der ist ganz nett zu fahren, landschaftlich schön, aber keine fahrtechnische herausforderung. also eher genussbiken  empfehlen könnte ich noch den brautweg zwischen wildeshausen und visbek, dürfte ja auch nicht allzuweit von dir wech sein.


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Hey dann muss ich da wohl mal hin und meine Fitness trainieren....ja klar Visbeker Braut kenn ich und den Weg bin ich auch schon mal als Kind  gegangen aber den werde ich mir auch mal merken ....kennst du den noch welche?

Da wo ich Wohne kann man auch prima über Nebenstrassen bzw Feldwege zu der Braut kommen


----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2009)

zwischen wildeshausen und sandkrug die gesamte hunte entlang gibt es einiges an trails, ist allerdings ein stückchen von dir entfernt. ich kann hier aber ja auch nicht alle meine geheimtips verraten


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Na sollst deine geheimen Tips nicht verraten  ....ja Wildeshausen ist nicht so weit ....Ahlhorn ist von mir nen Katzensprung entfernt ... muss dann wohl mal mehr in diese richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> ....ja Wildeshausen ist nicht so weit ....



na siehste, da lohnt sich auch die anschaffung eines mtb  prima trainingsrevier die gegend um wildeshausen.


----------



## ralfathome (13. Mai 2009)

moin allerseits,
für einen Cloppenburger ist sicher das Gelände in den Bürener Tannen interessant, dort wird auch im Herbst ein Lauf zur Crossrennserie des Weser-Ems-Cup veranstaltet. Genau deshalb ist es auch kein Geheimtip.

Wer noch nicht so viel auf'm Mountie gesessen hat kommt sicher nicht überall hinauf. Runter kommse aber immer.

Greetz
ralf


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Hey ja ich weiss ist wirklich ne schöne gegend ich muss mal schauen das ich bald da mal hin komm....mein Bike soll Freitag da sein .....blöd nur das dieses we schon total verplant ist.....Bührenertannen ist mir ein begriff aber wie schon gesagt kenn mich da nicht aus aber werde da mal hin fahren .....ist von mir ca 8km entfernt ist also nicht die welt....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> ist von mir ca 8km entfernt ist also nicht die welt....



das reicht ja nichtmal zum warmfahren 
sorry, bin gerade etwas harz verwöhnt


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Ja tut mir leid kann aber vorher noch mal durch CLP fahren und da durch die Stadt cruisen dann ist es ein bischen länger.....mal ne frage wie lang ist die Strecke in den Bührener Tannen....


----------



## ralfathome (13. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> [...].....ist von mir ca 8km entfernt ist also nicht die welt....


nicht den kürzesten Weg mußt Du nehmen sondern den schönsten..

Die Strecke ist variabel


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Die schönste ist dann wohl querfeld ein....hab am wochenende einen schönen Trail abgefahren mit dem Auto ist aber alles Strasse aber wirklich nur alte Landstrassen mit Wunderschönen Alleen...


----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Die schönste ist dann wohl querfeld ein...



zumindest meistens...


----------



## Since82 (13. Mai 2009)

Na ja aber erstmal Fitness tanken ....aber wenn irgend wer hier in der gegen auf Jagt geht eben ne PN an mich


----------



## greyscale (14. Mai 2009)

Verdammte Interaktion....

Für die Sponsor-Verhandlung in Sachen neues Trikot bräuchten wir sowas wie eine Stückzahl: Derzeit haben wir ~ 35 Interssenten.

Ziel ist derzeit, einen kurzen Satz (Trikot und Hose) deutlich unter 50,- an euch abgeben zu können.

Wer möchte evtl noch einen langen (Winter-)Satz oder sonstiges Zusatz-Material (Windjacke, -weste)?

Derzeit sieht es so aus, also ob wir mit 50 Sätzen starten. Weitere Klamotten wären dann aus dem "Überhang" beim Hersteller herstellbar. Mit diesem "Überhang" ist aber schlecht bei Sponsoren zu verhandeln.

Also, wer noch Extra-Zeugs möchte, Bescheid sagen...

Ich nähme noch einen langen Satz, eine Windjacke und einen Triathlon-Fummel...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (15. Mai 2009)

Ich nochmal für das neue Trikot:

Kalkulationsbasis wird: 70 Sätze.

Das heißt: Wir werden uns für 70 Trikotsätze (Trikot und Hose) um Sponsoring kümmern. Das können dann lange oder kurze Klamotten sein.

Alles was darüberhinaus an Team-Klammotten gewünscht wird, ist dann nicht (oder fast nicht) gesponsert, muss also von den Interesenten voll bezahlt werden.

g.


----------



## Mutti (15. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Kalkulationsbasis wird: 70 Sätze


 Top! 

*Doch jetzt erstma' zu zwei anderen aktuellen Themen:*

a) *Wiehen-Cross-CTF*  am kommenden Sonntag, *17. Mai*: Mitfahr-Treff (Pkw) nach altbewährter Methode morgens an der Autobahnausfahrt OL-Haarentor (Parkplatz unter der Autobahn neben OBI, Ammerländer Heerstraße)? _(Der Bahntransfer mit Bikes ist aufgrund von Bauarbeiten auf der Strecke OL - OS bzw. OS - OL am 16. und 17. Mai ohnehin nicht möglich: Schienenersatzverkehr!)_

b) *Tour(en) um Oldenburg* am Samstag, *23. Mai*: Es gibt die Idee, als Team "_Oldenburger Radsportfreunde_" zu starten. Soll nun zeitnah konkret werden. Daher die Frage: wer möchte (noch) mit (angemeldet werden)?  Die mir bisher bekannten Verdächtigen wollen - überwiegend - die 110 km fahren. _(Und bevor es Missverständnisse gibt: (auch) diese Strecken sind nicht RR-geeignet!  )_







In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Since82 (15. Mai 2009)

Hey,
heute morgen kam mein Pepper  top bike ausser das die schaltung im höchsten gang komische geräusche macht ...na ja komm grade von ner Tour wieder und muss sagen das es wirklich lustig ist aber sehr anstregend...muss wohl noch trainieren bevor ich mal bei euch mit mache


----------



## Picantus Luther (15. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Ich nochmal...
> g.



Danke Jens! Das Du Dich da so drum kümmerst?!! Toll. 
Gibts da noch weitere Personen, die Dich unterstützen?


----------



## Geestraider (15. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Hey,
> heute morgen kam mein Pepper  top bike ausser das die schaltung im höchsten gang komische geräusche macht ...na ja komm grade von ner Tour wieder und muss sagen das es wirklich lustig ist aber sehr anstregend...muss wohl noch trainieren bevor ich mal bei euch mit mache



eine ferndiagnose ist schlecht möglich, aber eventuell ist die schaltung noch nicht richtig eingestellt  oder schleift vielleicht die kette am umwerfer? also wenn ich komplett kette rechts fahre schleift meine kette etwas, aber das stört mich nicht besonders, weil ich diesem fall für gewöhnlich recht schnell bergab untwegs bin  
da habe ich dann andere probleme, je nach untergrund 

und noch etwas, trainieren macht in der gruppe viel mehr spass


----------



## Since82 (16. Mai 2009)

Hey,

danke für die Tips aber mich stört es auch nicht da ich diesem Gang wieso erst mal nicht so oft fahre im moment und ich kann das ja bei der ersten Inspektion mit angeben....ja ich weiss training ist in der Gruppe schöner aber gestern nach meiner Tour (Wald, Wiesen und Asphaltstrassen ca 16 km) war ich tod bzw meine Beine brennen jetzt noch...aber habe mir schon vorgenommen mal das Rad ins Auto zu werfen und dann zu euch bzw mit irgend wem zusammen zu fahren...
Wollte grade noch ne Runde fahren aber hab abgebrochen da die Beine nicht mehr wollten (vieleicht lag es auch an dem Alk von gestern )...na ja gleich noch Tacho anbauen...

Schon mal von euch jemand Baumweg/Fischteiche gefahren?

mfg Since82


----------



## Mutti (16. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Schon mal von euch jemand Baumweg/Fischteiche gefahren?



Jepp, klar, wir düsen immer mal wieder um die Teiche (inkl. Dianasee und die angrenzende bzw. weitere Umgebung) ...  ... allerdings durch den Baumweg selbst bisher kaum. 

In diesem Sinne, ... 

P.S.: ... und morgen zum Wiehen-Cross!


----------



## Since82 (16. Mai 2009)

Hey Mutti,

ja den Diana See kenn ich auch ...wie fahrt ihr den dann immer? Fahrt Ihr durch Sage und dann Querfeld ein oder mit Auto dahin und dann darum Düsen? Aber durch den Baumweg müßt Ihr mal durch ist wirklich sehr schön....sagt mal bescheid wenn Ihr da seit komm wohl mit da ich ja wie gesagt dort wohne.....
mfg Since


----------



## greyscale (16. Mai 2009)

Picantus Luther schrieb:


> Danke g.! Das Du Dich da so drum kümmerst?!! Toll.
> Gibts da noch weitere Personen, die Dich unterstützen?



Unterstützen tut ihr mich hoffentlich alle.

Bis jetzt war das im Wesentlichen eine OneMan-Show, geht auch gar nicht anders. Der finale Entwurf und der weitere Weg sind aber demokratisch abgesegnet.

Mit dem nächsten Schritt, dem Einbinden von Sponsoren ist jetzt auch Oldenbürger mit an Bord. Weitere Unterstützung ist aber gerne gesehen...

Es gibt jetzt übrigens eine (kleine) Präsentation für mögliche Werbepartner und so etwas wie eine Preisliste für die einzelnen Positionen auf dem Trikot.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (16. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt übrigens eine (kleine) Präsentation für mögliche Werbepartner und so etwas wie eine Preisliste für die einzelnen Positionen auf dem Trikot.



Top! 

Es geht voran.  

@_greyscale_ & _Oldenbürger_: Wie gesagt, wenn Ihr für's _Fundraising_ noch _Support _benötigt ... 

@_Since82_: Wir haben Lethesperre, Fischwirtschaft & Co. bisher immer in längere MTB-Touren ab OL eingebaut. Sind dabei von Südosten über Ahlhorn an die Teiche geradelt ...  von CLP aus ... oder über Sage, die Sager Schweiz und den dortigen "Bahntrail" ... manchmal auch direkt aus OL, d.h. mehr oder minder "on road" an der Lethe entlang.

@_TvS_: Hach, Aachen ... Heimatpfade  :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tvz2B1di1A"]YouTube - Helmcam 2[/ame]
In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Geestraider (16. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Wollte grade noch ne Runde fahren aber hab abgebrochen da die Beine nicht mehr wollten (vieleicht lag es auch an dem Alk von gestern )...na ja gleich noch Tacho anbauen...
> 
> Schon mal von euch jemand Baumweg/Fischteiche gefahren?



jaja, der gute alk, nix gut für sportler  da graut es mir auch schon etwas vor nächste woche, weißbier und grassl, aber schmeckt doch so gut in den bergen 

um die fischteiche bin ich auch schon geradelt, waren dann jedes mal größere touren von zuhause aus, entweder über sage oder ahlhorn. ins auto packe ich mein bike nur wenns wirklich weit weg geht, alles im umkreis von 50-60km ist ja auch so gut zu erreichen  ganz co² freundlich


----------



## OldenBiker (19. Mai 2009)

Moinsen,

hier mal meine Eindrücke zum Wiehen-Cross 2009.

http://www.oldenbiker.de/impressionen.html

Gruss
OldenBiker


----------



## rolf1612 (19. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Hey, oh ja Ganderkesse ist wirklich sehr weit ja muss auch erst mal Trainieren ....also Baumweg und Fischteiche sind bei mir sehr nahe dran darum werde ich mich mal da als erstes hin begeben....Thüle kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus obwohl das auch nicht weit weg ist aber vieleicht nimmt mich ja mal einer mit ....sonst mal einer Dammer Berge gefahren?...



Hallo Since82,

ich fahre eigentlich fast immer in Thuele. Also, sollte Interesse bestehen, bitte melden. 

MfG

Rolf


----------



## greyscale (19. Mai 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> @_greyscale_ & _Oldenbürger_: Wie gesagt, wenn Ihr für's _Fundraising_ noch _Support _benötigt ...




Jo, immer heran mit den Millionen.

Nein, im Ernst: Oldenbürger und ich sprechen mit möglichen Werbepartnern. Aber wir sind da natürlich auf eure Zuarbeit angewiesen um die "möglichen Werbepartner" überhaupt zu finden.

g.


----------



## Mutti (19. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Jo, immer heran mit den Millionen.



Das is' jetzt kein Imperativ, oder?! Der arme Jo ...  

Prinzipiell is' Jo aber wohl tatsächlich - nach wie vor - ein "Potentieller". Oder, Herr Luther?  

So, müssen uns jetzt nach Sponsoren umschauen.  

Tschö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Since82 (19. Mai 2009)

@geestraider: Ach einen trinken kann man ruhig mal  aber ich glaube ich bin eher noch nicht so fit
mfg Since82


----------



## Geestraider (19. Mai 2009)

Since82 schrieb:


> Ach einen trinken kann man ruhig mal  aber ich glaube ich bin eher noch nicht so fit



ist natürlich auch eine schlechte kombination  da hilft nur regelmässiges training, und damit meine ich nicht das trinken


----------



## OldenBiker (20. Mai 2009)

Moinsen,

nicht vergessen!! Heute *Mittwochstreff*.

*18:00 Uhr* bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße.​

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (20. Mai 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> *Mittwochstreff*



Ich kann heute mal wieder nich' ... "muss" 'nen Fitnesskurs vertreten ... und anschließend zum Schwimmtraining!  

Übrigens, auch heute Abend: klick! 

So oder so, viel Spaß! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Essence (20. Mai 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> nicht vergessen!! Heute *Mittwochstreff*.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei! Bis denn


----------



## bioxz (20. Mai 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> nicht vergessen!! Heute *Mittwochstreff*.
> 
> ...



Da ich mit den Prüfungen endlich durch bin, werde ich wohl auch mal wieder anradeln


----------



## greyscale (20. Mai 2009)

Update



greyscale schrieb:


> [...] "Roadmap" [...]
> 
> 1.) Interessenten sammeln (bis 15. April) -> 38 Interessenten, ~ 60 Oberteile, ~ 55 Hosen (die 3 Tri-Fummel mitgezählt) and counting
> 2.) 1. Entwurf (bis 20. April) [erledigt]
> ...



Das sieht derzeit mbMn alles ziemlich gut aus. 

Oldenbürger und ich sind seit Montag bei möglichen Sponsoren am Klinkenputzen. Diejenigen, die weitere potenzielle Werbepartner kennen, wenden sich bitte an ihn oder mich. Wir werden das dann koordinieren.

g.


----------



## metusalem (20. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi!

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt dazu äußere! Ich verfolge die ganze Trikot-Debatte schon seit einiger Zeit-allerdings bisher nur am Rande. 
Es liegt aber auch daran, dass ich Trikot und Hosentechnisch recht gut ausgestattet bin. Vor kurzem habe ich den Bestand noch einmal aufgestockt. Möglicher Weise ist das ja auch der Grund für das anfangs doch recht verhaltene Feedback der MTB-Fraktion!? Gerne hätte ich mich auch an der Designauswahl, Grundsatzdebatten usw. beteiligt, aber Zeittechnisch war das einfach nicht drin .Egal! Jedenfalls ist die Idee für ein gemeinsames Outfit echt super! Es ist ja auch ein Zeichen der Verbundenheit! Die jüngste Onlinebefragung spricht da ja auch eine deutliche Sprache. Weiter so. Wenn für den Trikot-Satz am Ende fünfzig Euronen aufgerufen werden, bin ich natürlich dabei! 

Das war´s erstmal von meiner Seite. Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Himmelfahrts/Vatertag und ein schönes Wochenende.


P.S.: Welche Art von Sponsoren sind denn ins auge gefasst? Und mit wievielen Euronen können Diese sich an den Kosten dann beteiligen? Wäre ja nicht uninteressant, wenn man bei Sponsoringanfragen einen gewissen Betrag nennen könnte.


LG
Peter


----------



## metusalem (20. Mai 2009)

...Bicycling in the U.S.A. is a challenge...

Schaut euch das mal an: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/758910?inPopup=true


15 Mph für Radfahrer sind ja wohl echt der Hammer!!!

Na ja, wie dem auch sei: nice weekend!

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## Seiffen (21. Mai 2009)

Au fein, das kann ja wieder zur Basis einer Verordnung werden. Nur ran, zu regeln gibt es noch vieles.
Übrigens, der Sturz gestern hatte doch noch Folgen. Ich bewege mich dem Himmelfahrtstag entsprechend, auf allen Vieren durchs Haus. Das linke Bein ist nicht zu belasten. Aber gebrochen ist nichts, hat man im Klinikum festgestellt. Gott sei Dank kann ich aber sitzen. Jetzt suche ich jemanden, der mich aufs Fahrrad hebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (21. Mai 2009)

Seiffen schrieb:


> Au fein, das kann ja wieder zur Basis einer Verordnung werden. Nur ran, zu regeln gibt es noch vieles.
> Übrigens, der Sturz gestern hatte doch noch Folgen. Ich bewege mich dem Himmelfahrtstag entsprechend, auf allen Vieren durchs Haus. Das linke Bein ist nicht zu belasten. Aber gebrochen ist nichts, hat man im Klinikum festgestellt. Gott sei Dank kann ich aber sitzen. Jetzt suche ich jemanden, der mich aufs Fahrrad hebt.




Gute Besserung!

Was war denn passiert?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Seiffen (21. Mai 2009)

Der Baumstumpf eines umgestürzten Baumes lag in der Ideallinie. Mit der Zeit hatte er die Farbe des Waldes angenommen. Deshalb habe ich ihn im Zwielicht nicht gesehen und bin mit dem Vorderrad auf die Schnittfläche geprallt. Der Bremsweg betrug nur eine Reifenstärke. Das war etwas zu abrupt, um reagieren zu können.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Mai 2009)

@seiffen:

Von mir auch eine Gute Besserung! 
Hoffe, dass Du bald wieder fit bist 
und bei den legendären Touren dabei bist... 

Bis demnächst!


----------



## Seiffen (21. Mai 2009)

Schönen Dank,
die nächsten vierzehn Tage bin ich wohl nicht einsatzbereit.
bis dann.


----------



## metusalem (21. Mai 2009)

Seiffen schrieb:


> Schönen Dank,
> die nächsten vierzehn Tage bin ich wohl nicht einsatzbereit.
> bis dann.




Wenn´s mit zwei Wochen getan ist, dann hast Du ja nochmal richtig Glück gehabt. Trotzdem unangenehm sowas. Und das mitten in der Saison.
Wenn´s ´ne Prellung ist... Heparin, Heparin und nochmal Heparin. 

Was soll´s, lass den Kopf nicht hängen! 

LG
Peter


----------



## Picantus Luther (22. Mai 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Das is' jetzt kein Imperativ, oder?! Der arme Jo ...
> 
> Prinzipiell is' Jo aber wohl tatsächlich - nach wie vor - ein "Potentieller". Oder, Herr Luther?  ..
> Tschö!



Jo. So ist es. Hab Donnerstag erstmal bodenständige Fahrübungen gemacht.
Gefedert gehts.
Bis bald
PS: Dienstag Fäden ziehen lassen. Dann zwickts nicht mehr so. Anschließend Konditionsaufbau betreiben.

LG von Jo


----------



## Mutti (24. Mai 2009)

gestern: klick!   

heute: klick! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## metusalem (24. Mai 2009)

...genau gestern!!!


Wieder mal die üblichen Tatverdächtigen am Start.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## greyscale (24. Mai 2009)

Hm,

sonst wird mir immer Strecken-Untertreiberei vorgeworfen...

@Mutti: Danke für die schöne Runde heute.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (24. Mai 2009)

@ all, die bei der Sonntagstour dabei waren:
Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet ´ne tolle Tour!

Mein heutiges Fernbleiben liegt an einer überflüssigen Knieverletzung.
Diese hab ich mir jedoch nicht auf der gestrigen Tour, noch auf der daraus resultierenden Grillparty zugezogen, sondern sozusagen dazwischen!
Das Ganze jetzt im Detail zu schildern würde hier wohl den Rahmen sprengen. Ich sag´nur eins: Multitask funktioniert nicht! Dumm gelaufen halt. Ich hoffe nur, dass mir die C.v.O. nicht ´ne Rechnung für den kaputten Poller schickt.

Hab heute mal versucht ´ne Runde zu fahren, aber na ja-wie gut, das es kein fixie war. alles andere wird sich in den nächsten vierzehn Tagen wieder glätten. 


Bis dahin:
[email protected]
Peter


----------



## rolf1612 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute in Damme zum biken. Ich muss sagen, es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Nette Anstiege, Lange Abfahrten und viele verschlungene Singletrails. Hier habt ihr ein paar Fotos.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17791

MfG

Rolf


----------



## metusalem (24. Mai 2009)

Du darfst Dich wirklich beneiden lassen!!!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Mutti (24. Mai 2009)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> Hier habt ihr ein paar Fotos.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17791



Bist eher im nördlichen Teil unterwegs gewesen, oder? Einige Ecken kommen mir doch seeeeeehr bekannt vor. 
Hast auch das Bergsee-Areal, das Bexaddetal, Bexadde und Trails im Süden mitgenommen? 
Übrigens, Print-Kartentipp: "Wanderkarte Erholungsgebiet Dammer Berge"! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## rolf1612 (25. Mai 2009)

@ Metusalem,

ob es beneidenswert ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ist ja keine Weltreise.   Hin und zurück sind das ca 160 km. Und da hier im Forum auch was über die Dammer Berge steht, wollte ich mir selbst ein Bild machen.


@ Mutti,

ich glaub an den von dir genannten Orten bin ich nicht gefahren. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mir auch im Vorfeld keine Gedanken gemacht habe. Ich bin einfach ins Auto und los. Habe aber trotzdem 62 Km dort gefahren. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Karten bestellt. Und das nächste mal werde ich auch  ein Navi mitnehmen. Da kann man dann zumindest Wegpunkte setzen.

MfG

Rolf


----------



## metusalem (26. Mai 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> gestern: klick!
> 
> heute: klick!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...




Feedback aus Groningen http://www.rug.nl/lustrum/Actueel/Nieuws/nieuwsitems/ubboEmmiusTourSucces

Vielleicht finde ich noch mehr. Mal sehen.

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (27. Mai 2009)

Moinsen, 

ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Gibt es irgendwelche Planungen für heute, 18:00 Uhr?


Grüße 

T.


----------



## ritzel007 (27. Mai 2009)

Bin heute 18:00 da.

Henning


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Mai 2009)

sorry....

ich mal wieder nicht....


----------



## vattim (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich bis 18:07 Uhr  nicht da bin, nicht auf mich warten. Habe grundsätzlich Zeit, aber es wird knapp (muss MTB noch zusammenbauen)

Tim


----------



## Mutti (27. Mai 2009)

metusalem schrieb:


> Vielleicht finde ich noch mehr. Mal sehen.



Artikel in der NWZ vom Montag: hier online!






 ----- *NWZ-Bild* -------------------------------------------- _Holla, Spitz- und Breitmaulfrösche friedlich vereint?!_ ---

Allen die heute Abend biken, viel Spaß! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (28. Mai 2009)

Wer kommt mit zur.......

*Fahrradsternfahrt nach Hamburg am 21.06.09 ?? *

*Treffpunkt:* ZOB Oldenburg 4:30h 

*Abfahrt:*  pÃ¼nktlich um 4:40h 

Der Uhrzeit entsprechend gemÃ¼tliches Einrollen bis Berne (km 25), dort dann die FÃ¤hre um 6:00h nehmen. (Kosten ca. 1â¬)
Um kurz nach 6 Uhr dann auf einer LÃ¤nge von 107km Ã¼ber Schwanewede, Osterholz, Zeven und Buxtehude bis zum S-Bahnhof Neugraben. 

*Ankunft:* SpÃ¤testens 11Uhr. Vom S-Bahnhof aus startet dann die eigentliche Sternfahrt. 

*Infos zur Sternfahrt:* http://fahrradsternfahrt.info/

*Spielregeln:*
Wir fahren im Verbund. Das Ziel ist es nicht, so schnell wie mÃ¶glich ans Ziel zu gelangen, sondern allen Beteiligten eine schÃ¶ne und dennoch sportliche Tour zu ermÃ¶glichen. 
Jeder Teilnehmer ist fÃ¼r die Verkehrssicherheit seines Fahrrades selbst verantwortlich, denn es handelt sich um eine private Ausfahrt! Ich empfehle, ausreichend Verpflegung selbst mitzunehmen, um unnÃ¶tige Wartezeiten zu vermeiden. 

Ich bin die Strecke bereits mehrfach gefahren und halte sie fÃ¼r verkehrsarm und landschaftlich schÃ¶n!

*Mindestteilnehmerzahl*: Meine Wenigkeit und noch jemand. 

*RÃ¼ckfahrt:* Gemeinsam mit dem Niedersachsenticket

*ACHTUNG: Momentan handelt es sich lediglich um einen mit Tourenvorschlag mit genau einem potenziellen Teilnehmer...* Das Konzept bzw. die Abfahrtszeiten sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich noch verhandelbar! Interessenten kÃ¶nnen mir gerne eine PM schicken, dann gibts auch noch weitere Kontaktdaten.

GruÃ Jan


----------



## Geestraider (28. Mai 2009)

rolf1612 schrieb:


> ...ich war heute in Damme zum biken. Ich muss sagen, es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Nette Anstiege, Lange Abfahrten und viele verschlungene Singletrails. Hier habt ihr ein paar Fotos.



ich war leider nicht in damme. aber fotos habe ich auch  nicht ganz so spektakulär, aber auch ganz schön 
>>>KLICK<<<
schliesslich war ich am himmelfahrt-wochenende nicht ganz untätig.


----------



## greyscale (30. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ihr wisst ja: Ein neues Trikot ist in der Mache.

Ich habe jetzt ein neues und (praktisch) endgültiges Angebot, nach dem ich jetzt
mal folgende Zielpreise verkünde,:

Trikotset kurz (kurzes Trikot und kurze Hose, mit oder ohne Träger):  42,-
Trikotset lang (langes Trikot und lange Hose, 3/4 oder lang (mit oder ohne Einsatz)): : 68,-
Windbreaker (Windjacke):  32,-
Windweste:  29,-
Triathlon-Suit:  42,-

Weitere Accessoires (Armlinge, Mützen, Helme usw.) kann /wird es geben. Das wird dann
aber im Zuge der erwarteten Nachbestellungen bearbeitet.

Wenn ihr noch was braucht / wollt, bitte zügig bei mir oder Oldenbürger melden.

Sobald wir auf Seiten der Sponsorengelder  4500,- überschritten haben, wird es demnächst einen
Anprobeabend geben. Da kann dann jeder Interessent / Besteller seine passende Größe aussuchen,
(Material-)Probebekleidung wird es dort auch geben.

Knapp die Hälfte der genannten Summe haben Oldenbürger und ich jetzt an Zusagen zusammen.

g.


----------



## Harz-Fan (30. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, wie es am Pfingstsonntag so aussieht. Ich wollte um 13.00 zur Schleuse kommen. Ist noch jemand dabei?

Gruß Harz-Fan


----------



## hihaol (31. Mai 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ihr wisst ja: Ein neues Trikot ist in der Mache.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,
habe Interesse an Trikotset kurz (mit Träger) + Windbreaker
Haltet mich wegen Anprobeterminen auf dem laufenden.

Leider bin ich beruflich viel unterwegs. Hoffe, daß ein Termin koordiniert werden kann.

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Essence (31. Mai 2009)

Harz-Fan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte mal fragen, wie es am Pfingstsonntag so aussieht. Ich wollte um 13.00 zur Schleuse kommen. Ist noch jemand dabei?
> 
> Gruß Harz-Fan



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## hihaol (31. Mai 2009)

ich nicht !!!


----------



## OldenBiker (9. Juni 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

Sonntag war Bad Harzburger MTB Marathon. War geil.
Hier geht's zum Video.


Viel Spass dabei.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (9. Juni 2009)

nette schlammschlacht
viel spass beim radl putzen


----------



## greyscale (10. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder was von der Trikot-Front - nicht dass jemand denkt wir wären faul:

Uns fehlt noch ein 'mittelgroßer' Sponsor, um das Projekt "Trikot 2009" über den nächsten Meilenstein "Anprobe / Bestellung" zu treiben.

Da brauchen wir dann wohl noch etwas Zuarbeit von euch.

Im Anhang ein kleiner Skrienschott unserer Sponsoren-Verwaltung: Wir haben gestern die Zahl der Werbepartner auf dem alten OLRF-Trikots eingestellt.

g.


----------



## hihaol (13. Juni 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> Hier geht's zum Video.
> 
> ...



Hallo OLBiker
kannst Du mir bitte mal verraten, welche Videoausrüstung du nutzt.
Danke


----------



## rolf1612 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir mal am Wochenende die Mühe gemacht, eine kleine MTB Tour rund um die Thülsfelder Thalsperre und Umgebung via Navi aufzunehmen. Ich habe eine gute fahrbare Strecke mit rund 30 Km abgefahren und aufgezeichnet. Die nächsten Wochen werde ich die Strecke um weitere 20 Km erweitern. Für einen kleinen Vorgeschmack habe ich die Tour Online auf Gps.tour.info gesetzt. 

Hier ein Link:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37237.html

MfG

Rolf


P.s.: Sollte noch jemand für mich ein paar Touren in der Gegend rund um Oldenburg oder Wildeshausen haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn er mir die Gpx Dateien geben könnte.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Juni 2009)

moin rolf,

gps dateien habe ich keine, bin aber letztens den brautweg von wildeshausen bis zum heidenopfertisch gefahren. könnte für dich vielleicht ne interresante tour sein, eventuell in der entgegengesetzten richtung und dann entweder über großenkneten oder richtung goldenstedt zurück


----------



## ritzel007 (19. Juni 2009)

Morgen ist ziemlich genau Mittsommernacht. Das ist DIE Gelegenheit zum utlimativen

Midsummer Nightride Special

am Samstag von 17:00 bis 22:00. Als Strecke schlage ich Oldenburg - Dötlingen - Oldenburg auf den schönsten bekannten Trails vor. Abfahrt ab 17:00 bei Buhl Lambertistr. Wer ist dabei?

H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (19. Juni 2009)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Morgen ist ziemlich genau Mittsommernacht. Das ist DIE Gelegenheit zum utlimativen
> 
> Midsummer Nightride Special
> 
> am Samstag von 17:00 bis 22:00.



Prima Idee ... 

... und das Wetter könnte ja sogar fein mitspielen. 

Also, schau'n wir mal, wa'?!


----------



## OldenBiker (19. Juni 2009)

Macht was Ihr wollt, ich fahr' Sonntag jedenfalls Marathon.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## vattim (19. Juni 2009)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Morgen ist ziemlich genau Mittsommernacht. Das ist DIE Gelegenheit zum utlimativen
> 
> Midsummer Nightride Special
> 
> ...



 ich würde so gerne..., aber irgendwie schaff ich es momentan einfach nicht mal wieder mit "der Truppe" zu fahren. Hab Kinderwochende und meine Regierung hat sich extra Nachtdienst frei genommen. 

Hoffe, dass es nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder klappt.


Grüße

Tim


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. Juni 2009)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Morgen ist ziemlich genau Mittsommernacht. Das ist DIE Gelegenheit zum utlimativen
> 
> Midsummer Nightride Special
> 
> ...


Haben sich schon Teilnehmer gefunden? Ich kann Muttis Posting nicht klar deuten...
Ich hätte wohl Zeit!
Gruß Matthias


----------



## OldenBiker (20. Juni 2009)

Marathon ist gestrichen. Fahre statt dessen mal wieder nach Porta Westfalica.
Wer Lust hat, soll sich melden. kann noch 2 Biker im Auto mitnehmen.

Ich fahre wollte am Sonntag so um 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr losfahren. Treffen kann man sich unter der Autobahn in Haarentor (die Parkplätze zwischen OBI und Aral).

Das Wetter soll jedenfalls mitspielen.

Als Mitfahrer anmelden.



Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## ritzel007 (20. Juni 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Haben sich schon Teilnehmer gefunden? Ich kann Muttis Posting nicht klar deuten...
> Ich hätte wohl Zeit!
> Gruß Matthias



Ja, bisher 3-4 Zusagen. Also auf jedem Fall kommen. Wir machen das für Fun und wegen der schönen Strecke. 

H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (20. Juni 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> ich würde so gerne..., aber irgendwie schaff ich es momentan einfach nicht mal wieder mit "der Truppe" zu fahren. Hab Kinderwochende und meine Regierung hat sich extra Nachtdienst frei genommen.
> 
> Hoffe, dass es nächsten Mittwoch mal wieder klappt.
> 
> ...



Echt schade. Aber vielleicht sehen wir uns dieses Jahr ja noch  Übrigens gern auch auf dem Crosser...

Im Juli werd ich erstmal in Norwegen durchs Fjäll biken.

H.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2009)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Ja, bisher 3-4 Zusagen. Also auf jedem Fall kommen. Wir machen das für Fun und wegen der schönen Strecke.
> 
> H.



Guten Morgähn....

also ich hätte auch Interesse.
Außer, wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet.

Also, wenn ich da bin, bin ich da....

Ein richtiger Nightride wird es wohl nicht werden, oder?
Nimmst Du Beleuchtung mit?
Wer sind denn die anderen Interessierten?

LG und hoffentlich bis nachher...


----------



## ritzel007 (20. Juni 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn....
> 
> also ich hätte auch Interesse.
> Außer, wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet.
> ...



zu a) wetter.com behauptet, daß es heute abend nicht regnet. Wenn doch springe ich in die Hunte...

zu b) das wir der einzige voll illuminierte Nightride des Jahres  Ich werde kein Licht mitnehmen.

zu c) bisher Timo, Felix und evtl. mein Schwager.


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich da bin, bin ich da....



Das gilt auch für mich. 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Nightride wird es wohl nicht werden, oder? Nimmst Du Beleuchtung mit?



Das natürliche Licht reicht bei uns zur Zeit dicke aus, um bis nach 22:30 Uhr im Wald ohne Beleuchtung unterwegs zu sein (hab's gerade erst gestern Abend ausprobiert )! Mit Dämmerungsrestlicht haben wir also etwa 6 Stunden für diese Runde, d.h. mehr als genug Zeit. 

In diesem Sinne, ... 

[email protected]_schnitz_: Morgen nach Hamburg?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2009)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> zu a) wetter.com behauptet, daß es heute abend nicht regnet. Wenn doch springe ich in die Hunte...
> 
> zu b) das wir der einzige voll illuminierte Nightride des Jahres  Ich werde kein Licht mitnehmen.
> 
> zu c) bisher Timo, Felix und evtl. mein Schwager.




...  vielen Dank für die richtige Beantwortung der Fragen. 

Sie haben einen Ausflug bei Mondenschein mit Freunden auf Fahrrädern im Wald gewonnen!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. Juni 2009)

...ich mag es ja wenn die Wege schlammig sind und alles schön vollschmoddert. Bin um fünf da!
Gruß M.


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Sie haben einen Ausflug bei Mondenschein mit Freunden auf Fahrrädern im Wald gewonnen!



*Schnock: "Scheint der Mond in der Nacht, wo wir unser Spiel spielen?"

Zettel: "Einen Kalender! Einen Kalender! Seht in den Almanach! Suchet Mondschein! Suchet Mondschein!"

Squenz: "Ja, oder es könnte auch einer mit einem Dornbusch und einer Laterne herauskommen und sagen, er komme,
die Person des Mondscheins zu defigurieren oder zu präsentieren."*

(William Shakespeare: Ein Sommernachtstraum, Rüpelszene, 1595/96)

Ahmmm ... huch  ... fiel mir dazu gerade irgendwie spontan ein. 
Ja ja, is' schon 'nen urkomischer Stoff ...  



ritzel007 schrieb:


> Wenn doch springe ich in die Hunte...



Also, Kameras nicht vergessen!?!  

So oder so, bis denne, ...


----------



## Geestraider (20. Juni 2009)

mutti mal wieder 

ja also wenn ich nicht dringend heute abend grillen müsste  hätte ich ja auf halben wege den anhalter gemacht!
ich wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spass bei der körperertüchtigung 
und das bad in der hunte bitte bilddokumentarisch festhalten  um veröffentlichung wird gebeten


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> mutti mal wieder







Geestraider schrieb:


> ... also wenn ich nicht dringend heute abend grillen müsste ...



Wo wird denn gegrillt? 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2009)

... ich denke mal, dass es gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet. 
Also werde ich wohl zuhause bleiben. 
Wünsche Euch allen vielen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. Juni 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... ich denke mal, dass es gerade Hunde und Katzen regnet.
> Also werde ich wohl zuhause bleiben.
> Wünsche Euch allen vielen Spaß.


Zier dich nicht, das hört auf und ein wenig Fango ist doch gut für die Gelenke.
Bis gleich 
M.


----------



## Mutti (20. Juni 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also werde ich wohl zuhause bleiben.



Ich werde zwar nicht zuhause bleiben ... aber zum Off-Road-Streckenbiken? Unter solch "fochtigen" Bedingungen? Nee, (ausnahmsweise ) lieber nich'! 

Was die Wünsche betrifft, da schließe ich mich dem _Oldenbürger_ natürlich voll und ganz an: allen Schlammschlachtern gleich vielste Späße! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## dinosaur (21. Juni 2009)

Das hatte ich ja ganz vergessen






[/URL][/IMG]
Schöner, über weite Strecken gemeinsamer Harzausflug
Ciao
dino


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo!
War gestern leider dünn besetzt (ritzel007 und ich) aber trocken! Er musste nicht in die Hunte, denn gegen 16 Uhr fielen tatsächlich die letzten Tropfen. Wir hatten eine schöne Runde:



Gute 4h, rund 90km. Am Ende schien uns die Sonne richtig ins Gesicht!
Gruß Z.


----------



## vattim (21. Juni 2009)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Übrigens gern auch auf dem Crosser...
> 
> 
> H.



Darauf komme ich sehr gerne zurück. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja noch ein bisschen "Schmalz" in die Beine trainieren und dann beim WE-Cup mal mitfahren. Aber erstmal will ich am 04.10.2009 noch meinen 2. Marathon laufen. 


Grüße

T.


----------



## HaDifu (28. Juni 2009)

*Der RSC lädt ein und freut sich auf viele schmalbereifte Racer*
*Giro in Zetel, 23 km..)*

*Na, wer hat noch ein Zweitrad im Keller??*

*HD*


----------



## greyscale (1. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder was zum neuen Trikot:

Wir haben ab Kalenderwoche 29 (ab 13.Juli) für voraussichtlich drei Wochen einen Probesatz zur Größen-Anprobe.

g.


----------



## ol-kraut (1. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit,

unkraut vergeht nicht und somit melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Umzug ist - etwas verspätet - überstanden und meine Pläne zum Kauf eines neuen Radel konkretisieren sich wieder. 

Welches Trikot ist das denn? Gibts ein Bild dazu? Wieviel kostet es?

Grüße
kraut


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

moin kraut!

zum thema trikot schau doch einfach mal in der IG nach. da gibts zusätzliche info´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (1. Juli 2009)

Habs gefunden, danke! Ist noch alles etwas schlecht zu finden hier.


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

man muss nur wissen wo man suchen muss


----------



## Mutti (1. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> moin kraut!
> 
> zum thema trikot schau doch einfach mal in der IG nach. da gibts zusätzliche info´s



Jepp, nur leider nicht mehr so ganz auf dem aktuellsten Stand. 

Es gibt recht solides Interesse. Hier nochmal der Grundentwurf:


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

nicht verzagen mutti fragen


----------



## ol-kraut (1. Juli 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich gesagt eingestehen, das ich die alles andere als schön finde. Da fahre ich lieber inkognito. 

(Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, widerspiegelt nur meine Meinung!)


----------



## metusalem (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Hat hier Jemand lust auf 'ne Freitagsrunde ???

Start wäre dann ab 18:00 Uhr am Bootsverleih! Also vom Bootsverleih über (...) zum Schwan.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (2. Juli 2009)

Freitagsrunde?

ich komme. Könnte eventuell sein, das ich 15 min später komme.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## metusalem (2. Juli 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Freitagsrunde?
> 
> ich komme. Könnte eventuell sein, das ich 15 min später komme.
> 
> ...




Wenn 18:00 Uhr zu knapp wird, können wir auch später los .


----------



## Picantus Luther (2. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich gesagt eingestehen, das ich die alles andere als schön finde. Da fahre ich lieber inkognito.
> 
> (Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, widerspiegelt nur meine Meinung!)



Is doch goch koin Themaaa.
Da hat eben halt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.
Mir gefällt´s.


----------



## ol-kraut (2. Juli 2009)

Mein gewünschtes Bike ist ausverkauft. In der Größe gibts das nicht mehr, dabei hab ich mich endlich entschlossen, das zu bestellen. Das ist doch verflucht!


----------



## greyscale (3. Juli 2009)

OMG



ol-kraut schrieb:


> Mein gewünschtes Bike ist ausverkauft. In der Größe gibts das nicht mehr, dabei hab ich mich endlich entschlossen, das zu bestellen. Das ist doch verflucht!



Dann sagst du uns jetzt ganz schnell, welches Rad du warum haben wolltest und wir präsentieren dir eine Alternative.

Von diesen jahrelangen Kauf-Arien, die hier einige vorleben, habe zumindest ich mehr als genug mirbekommen.

g.


----------



## metusalem (3. Juli 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau! So schwer ist es ja gar nicht. Man muß halt nur die "richtigen" fragen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Specialized Rockhopper Comp in 23" und schwarz. Bin schon länger auf der Suche und das ist sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch preislich perfekt.

Ach ja, würde es schon ganz gerne bei Buhl Bikes kaufen. Bin noch etwas unerfahren und ich vertrauen denen in Sachen Beratung. Selbst die konnten mir nicht wirklich eine Alternative anbieten. Grashüpfer wäre noch eine Idee, aber da ich damit auch ggf. in den Bike-Park möchte, ist das nicht stabil genug. Das Comp erfüllt sämtliche Anforderungen.


----------



## metusalem (3. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Specialized Rockhopper Comp in 23" und schwarz. Bin schon länger auf der Suche und das ist sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch preislich perfekt.
> 
> Ach ja, würde es schon ganz gerne bei Buhl Bikes kaufen. Bin noch etwas unerfahren und ich vertrauen denen in Sachen Beratung. Selbst die konnten mir nicht wirklich eine Alternative anbieten. Grashüpfer wäre noch eine Idee, aber da ich damit auch ggf. in den Bike-Park möchte, ist das nicht stabil genug. Das Comp erfüllt sämtliche Anforderungen.




Mit dem Hardtail in den Bikepark??? 
Was hast Du vor?

Gruß
P.


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß das es nicht optimal ist, aber irgendwie wirds schon schief gehen. 

Bzw. es geht mir weniger um Sprünge, viel mehr das man damit auch Down-Hill fahren kann. Habe mir eine Preisgrenze gesetzt und da ist ein Fully einfach nicht drin.


----------



## greyscale (3. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Specialized Rockhopper Comp in 23" und schwarz. Bin schon länger auf der Suche und das ist sowohl von der Ausstattung als auch preislich perfekt.



Kommt mir jetzt nicht sooo irre exotisch vor, dass ich für das spezielle Rad eine Saison ausfallen lassen würde...

Kannst du spezifizieren, warum es dir gerade das Rockhopper angetan hat?

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Kommt mir jetzt nicht sooo irre exotisch vor, dass ich für das spezielle Rad eine Saison ausfallen lassen würde...
> 
> Kannst du spezifizieren, warum es dir gerade das Rockhopper angetan hat?
> 
> g.



Soll ja auch nicht exotisch sein. Ist erstmal ein Rad für den "Einstieg". Es ist preislich Ok und die Ausstattung ist laut Timo und Felix von Buhl-Bikes schon so solide, das ich damit auch länger Spaß dran hätte. Rockhopper, weil ich gerne ein Hardtail haben möchte und es eine bessere Basis bietet, als z.b. ein Hardrock. 

Von mir aus kann es auch ein anderer Hersteller sein, aber bisher habe ich von Specialized nur gutes gehört und Buhl bietet es eben an. Müsing wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative. Wie sind Scott eigentlich?


----------



## greyscale (3. Juli 2009)

Speci baut ja auch gute Rahmen/Räder, keine Frage. Das Stumpi oder Epic wären bei ein er Nauanschaffung Nummer 1 und 2 auf meiner Liste. Das sind allerdings auch Fullys.

Das Rockjumper ist ja "nur" ein Hardtail, da gibt es mehr als reichlich gutes Zeugs. Frag' mal Timo - wenn du dich schon für Buhl entschieden hat - ob er was Vergelichbares mit einem Kiniesis-Rahmen aufbauen kann. Die Komponenten am Rockjumper Comp machen das Rad jedenfalls nicht zu einem Gibtssonstnirgends.

Scott finde ich persönlich hoffnungslos überteuert. Mal nach 'nem Stevens zB. geguckt? Bikes am Westkreuz oder evtl. Beilken in Ofenerdiek sollten sowas da haben..

g.


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Bei Bikes war ich schon vor einigen Jahren. Wiegesagt, das Specialized passt insgesamt einfach sehr gut und bietet dafür einen sehr guten Preis. Natürlich würde mich auch ein Fully interessieren, aber dann müsst ich mal eben 2000 EUR in die Hand nehmen. Vielleicht ist sowas in  ein paar Jahren von Interesse, aber erstmal sinnig anfangen. 

Achja, eigentlich wollt ich auch nur eine Runde jammern. Timo wollt heut versuchen, ob er noch eins irgendwie auftreiben kann. Vielleicht hat er ja Glück, drückt mir also bitte die Daumen. 

Evt. könnte ich auch 1 1/2 bis 2 Monate waren, dann kommt die neue Serie raus, aber so lange will ich absolut ungerne warten.


----------



## metusalem (3. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Bei Bikes war ich schon vor einigen Jahren. Wiegesagt, das Specialized passt insgesamt einfach sehr gut und bietet dafür einen sehr guten Preis. Natürlich würde mich auch ein Fully interessieren, aber dann müsst ich mal eben 2000 EUR in die Hand nehmen. Vielleicht ist sowas in  ein paar Jahren von Interesse, aber erstmal sinnig anfangen.
> 
> Achja, eigentlich wollt ich auch nur eine Runde jammern. Timo wollt heut versuchen, ob er noch eins irgendwie auftreiben kann. Vielleicht hat er ja Glück, drückt mir also bitte die Daumen.
> 
> Evt. könnte ich auch 1 1/2 bis 2 Monate waren, dann kommt die neue Serie raus, aber so lange will ich absolut ungerne warten.




Klar! Daumen sind gedrückt!
Mal 'ne andere Frage: Hast Du preislich noch 'n bisschen Luft nach oben, falls es mit dem Rockhopper nix wird?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Ich sag mal so, es kommt drauf an. Meine erste Vorstellung von 500 EUR war utopisch und mittlerweile bin ich bei 800 Takken. Eigentlich wollt ich erstmal nicht viel mehr ausgeben, da ich auch noch Ausrüstung brauch, sprich neue Pedale, Schuhe, Helm, etc. pp.

Woran hättest du denn gedacht?


----------



## metusalem (3. Juli 2009)

800 sind schon mal ein guter Anfang. Ich würde aber lieber gleich so um die 1000 inverstieren. Das geht dann schon in Richtung Waldprinzessin.
Glaub mir, ich hab mir als ich 2003 mit dem Biken anfing auch ganz schön den Hintern verbogen. Jedenfalls was die Kosten anging. Da wurde dann das erste Bike mal eben selbst aufgebaut. Das gab's so zwar auch kein zweites mal, hat aber auch nicht lange gehalten. Am falschen Ende gespart also. Danach kam eins von der "Stange". Da konnte ich dann erstmal die komplette Ausstattung für meine Bedürfnisse umrüsten! Auch sowas geht ganz schön ins Geld! 
Denk mal drüber nach. Ich will das Specialized ja nicht schlecht machen, das ist sicherlich ein gutes Bike für den Anfang. Aber wenn Du noch etwas Reserve hast, würd ich an Deiner Stelle über was hochwertigeres nachdenken.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Hat mir Timo auch eben zu geraten. 1000 EUR wäre evt. noch machbar, je nach dem was an Ausrüstung noch dazu kommt. Viel mehr geht im Moment aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Auch möchte ich ungern noch 1-2 Monate warten, da ich das Wetter schon gerne mitnehmen möchte. Werd heute abend noch mal zu Buhl-Bikes fahren und ggf. eins zusammen stellen lassen. Mal gucken wie das preislich aussieht. Laut Timo und Felix ist es nahezu unmöglich, für meine Größe (202cm) und Gewicht (105-110kg) etwas passendes in der Preisklasse zu finden.


----------



## metusalem (3. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, Ihr werdet da 'ne vernünftige Lösung finden.

Außerdem wäre das Rockhopper mit seinen 160er Disks in der Gewichtsklasse wohl auch maßlos überfordert.


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Je mehr ich darüber mit Leuten diskutiere habe ich den Eindruck, das ich ne fette Sau bin...  *g*

Sollte wohl doch mal über noch mehr abspecken nachdenken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (3. Juli 2009)

*Das war jetzt aber nicht böse gemeint!*


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Ach quatsch, war reine Selbstironie! Bin halt kein Fliegengewicht.


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

War nochmal bei Buhl-Bikes. Lässt sich leider absolut nichts machen. Werd wohl zwei Monate warten müssen, bis die neuen Modelle raus kommen. Müsing bietet leider auch nur 22" an und Timo meinte, ich solle doch lieber ein 23" von Specialized nehmen.


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juli 2009)

kann es sein das da einer mit ner 160er disc in den bikepark will  
lebensmüde??? 

war letztes jahr mit nem bekannten inne alpen und der hatte auch nur 160er drauf, bei ca 85kg, also ich hatte meinen spaß  dabei sind wir fast nur waldautobahn gefahren! isn echt geiler sound wenn die dinger durchgeglüht sind  ne klingel brauchste dann zumindest nicht mehr.

wie wärs denn alternativ mit nem cube? die gibet doch am bahnhof, und sag mir keine das die schlecht sind! eventuell preislich etwas zu hoch gegriffen.
sonst kannste mal in HB bei stadler schauen. für 800-1000 sollte da was zu finden sein. die haben immer massenhaft bikes da rumstehen, in sämtlichen preisklassen und teilweise richtig gute angebote! ein kumpel von mir hatte im januar ein bulls von 1300 auf 900 runtergesetzt bekommen, komplett XT  das ding hat mittlerweile ein paar runden harz runter und keine groben mängel zu erkennen.


----------



## ol-kraut (3. Juli 2009)

Möchte halt gerne bei Buhl-Bikes kaufen. Bin dort recht gut beraten und ich brauche die Nähe zum Händler. Wenn was mit dem Rad ist, möchte ich ungern so weit fahren müssen.

So verpeilt wie ich mal wieder bin, habe ich vorhin festgestellt, das wir schon den Juli haben. Im August will Specialized die neuen Modelle bereits raus bringen, also muss ich doch nicht so ganz ewig warten.


----------



## vattim (5. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich kenne einen, der ist 200 cm lang und 100 kg schwer; dieser eine ist mit 21" Hardtail gefahren. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber müßtest du nicht mit 22 " klarkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (5. Juli 2009)

Mit Sicherheit. Mit Sicherheit komme ich auch mit einem Langen Vorbau und einem 18er klar, aber optimal ist das nicht. Vertraue da halt auf die Aussage von Timo und Felix. Außerdem warte ich lieber ab, bevor ich vorschnell was kaufe, was nicht perfekt passt.


----------



## vattim (5. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit. Mit Sicherheit komme ich auch mit einem Langen Vorbau und einem 18er klar, aber optimal ist das nicht. Vertraue da halt auf die Aussage von Timo und Felix. Außerdem warte ich lieber ab, bevor ich vorschnell was kaufe, was nicht perfekt passt.



Naja, 18er ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Aber es war ja auch nur ein Gedanke. Natürlich musst du zufrieden sein. Und ob es wirklich 100 % passt merkt man eh erst nach diversen KM. Ich denke man ändert immer etwas und probiert, bis es wirklich passt. 
Viel Spass beim Warten. Aber an der Lambertistraße bist du schon ganz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## ol-kraut (5. Juli 2009)

Grrrr, den Spaß hab ich bisher noch nicht!


----------



## vattim (5. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Grrrr, den Spaß hab ich bisher noch nicht!



Das wird mit dem Spaß kommt schon noch. Vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal bei einer gepflegten Mittwochsrunde.



Tim


----------



## greyscale (5. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> war letztes jahr mit nem bekannten inne alpen und der hatte auch nur 160er drauf, bei ca 85kg, also ich hatte meinen spaß  dabei sind wir fast nur waldautobahn gefahren! isn echt geiler sound wenn die dinger durchgeglüht sind  ne klingel brauchste dann zumindest nicht mehr.



Das dürfte sicher eher eine Frage des Bremsstils sein.

Das mit dem Cube an der Radstation würde ich mir auch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Auch wenn das Rockhopper in Sachen Ober- und Sattelrohrlänge wirklich erstaunlich groß ist.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (5. Juli 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das dürfte sicher eher eine Frage des Bremsstils sein



zugegeben, der bremsstil war etwas unkonventionell  also immer schön hinterrad dauerbremsen 
aber welcher anfänger beherrscht das richtige bremsen schon? und dann mit ner 160er disc im bikepark! viel spass


----------



## ol-kraut (5. Juli 2009)

Nochmal, das mit dem Bike Park ist nur eine Option. Überwiegend möchte ich das Bike natürlich für XC haben.


----------



## greyscale (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,

der Anprobetermin für das neue Trikot ist am *Mittwoch, 29.07.09 um 19:30 Uhr* bei Dr. Zoidberg (Klarname folgt in der Verteilermail).

Zur Anprobe sind in allen Größen da: langes und kurzes Trikot, lange und kurze Hose sowie die Tri-Suits. Für Ausstattungs-Details wird es Muster geben.

Mutti packt ein 25l-Fass Bier dazu, ein paar Würstchen werden sich sicher auch noch finden:feier:.

Wer am neuen Trikot interessiert ist, aber den Termin nicht wahrnehmen kann, wende sich bitte an Oldenbürger oder mich. Wir machen dann individuelle Anprobetermine - dann aber ohne Bier und Würstchen.

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (7. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Nochmal, das mit dem Bike Park ist nur eine Option. Überwiegend möchte ich das Bike natürlich für XC haben.




Also Bikepark ohne Federung kann man vergessen. War am Sonntag in Hahnenklee. Kann schön heftig die Strecken. 

Bikepark mit 'nem Hardtail geht nur mit entsprechendem Gerät.

Trotz an und fürsich ausreichend Federweg muss hinten 'ne neue Dämpferbuchse rein und die Gabel hat den Federweg von 14 cm auf 3 cm reduziert.

Thema Scheibenbremse: Bei Dir kommt eigentlich nur ein Kombi in Frage:

vorne 200 mm, hinten mindestens 180 mm. Alles andere ist in Deiner Gewichtsklasse purer Wahnsinn.
Bei meinen 'nur' 95 kg reicht vorne 'ne 180er Scheibe nicht aus (außer ich fahre damit nur zum Bäcker .

160er Scheiben reichen für Fliegengewichte aus (schätze so bis 70 kg).


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (7. Juli 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> 160er Scheiben reichen für Fliegengewichte aus (schätze so bis 70 kg).



wollt ich meinen  
ich habe 180er vorne/hinter bei knapp über 75kg. hinten könnte ich mir ne 160er eventuell noch vorstellen, aber ein bischen reserve ist ja auch nicht schlecht 
ich muss allerdings zugeben das in unserer umgebung sicher auch eine felgenbremse reichen würde, aber wenn es wirklich mal ins bergige geht, sollte eine bremse her die zupackt! und welcher begeisterte MTBler will sich nicht mal am berg beweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (7. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wollt ich meinen
> ich habe 180er vorne/hinter bei knapp über 75kg. hinten könnte ich mir ne 160er eventuell noch vorstellen, aber ein bischen reserve ist ja auch nicht schlecht
> ich muss allerdings zugeben das in unserer umgebung sicher auch eine felgenbremse reichen würde, aber wenn es wirklich mal ins bergige geht, sollte eine bremse her die zupackt! und welcher begeisterte MTBler will sich nicht mal am berg beweisen




Bei 75 kg mag das aus aureichen, aber bei etwa 110 Kg sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Dazu kommt eventuell noch Rucksack mit Trinkblase.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## ol-kraut (7. Juli 2009)

Erstmal kommen die neuen Specialized Modelle und dann meine Bestellung!


----------



## kelop (10. Juli 2009)

Huhu, ich wollte mal ein paar Grüße dalassen. 

Ich bin ein Huder, somit Landkreis-Oldenburger, der derzeit in Groningen lebt und studiert. Schön, dass es eine derartige Community in der Region gibt, ich werde jedenfalls erstmal diesen Thread genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Vielleicht fühle ich mich ja in diesen Semesterferien schon fit genug, mal bei einem der Bike-treffs vorbeizuschauen. 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## greyscale (10. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Erstmal kommen die neuen Specialized Modelle und dann meine Bestellung!



Erstmal geht der Sommer und dann kommt dein neues Rad!

g.


----------



## ol-kraut (10. Juli 2009)

Bin nicht aus Zucker. Was gibts herrlicheres als eine schöne Schlammschlacht? Soll ja sogar gut für die Haut sein. Hauptsache es gibt kein Glatteis! 

Ps.: Fiesling


----------



## pinocchi0 (10. Juli 2009)

hat jemand nen cube acid 22" black n gray in oldeburg gesehen ?

war ja erst auf der suche nach nem giant terrago 2 2009, aber das ist aus. interessiere mich nun für das bike. mal kurz schreien falls wer noch wo eins stehen gesehen hat. 

o/


----------



## schnitzlwirt (10. Juli 2009)

Ein Freund fährt ein Cube Acid und meinte zu mir, dass die auch ausverkauft sind. Ob das für die 22" Version gilt kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Mein Tipp wäre noch das Stevens S6 oder das Univega hier, damit fahren bereits zwei Leute aus meinem Umfeld zufrieden durch die Gegend!


----------



## Geestraider (10. Juli 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> hat jemand nen cube acid 22" black n gray in oldeburg gesehen ?



schau doch mal bei FZO am bahnhof! die haben meines erachtens cube bikes im sortiment


----------



## Seiffen (11. Juli 2009)

Ja, die haben! Wenn Du bei dann noch mal in die Ecken schaust, findet man sogar noch das eine oder andere gebrauchte Rad oder etwas angestaubtes von cannondale.
Viel Spaß beim Suchen,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (12. Juli 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Also Bikepark ohne Federung kann man vergessen. War am Sonntag in Hahnenklee. Kann schön heftig die Strecken.
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker


 
Bikepark Hahnenklee kann vor allem auch sehr matschig sein...

p.s.: was für 'ne Gabel fährst Du in deinem Nox?


----------



## OldenBiker (12. Juli 2009)

Fahre 'ne RS Pike, luftgefedert. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
Musste die jetzt aber zum Service geben. Hatte wohl einen Durchschlag, weil eventuell etwas zuwenig Luft drin war.
Jedenfalls waren am Montag von 140 mm Federweg nur noch 30 mm übrig. Mal sehen was es war.

In absehbarer Zeit soll die Pike aber gegen eine Magura Wotan ausgetauscht werden. 140 mm vorne und 150 mm hinten sind nicht so ganz optimal.


Gruß
OldenBiker

P.S.: habe die ersten beiden Videos vom Bikepark online. Einmal aus Sicht der Gabelkamera, die selbe Strecke nochmal aus Sicht der Helmcam.


----------



## ol-kraut (14. Juli 2009)

MÄDELS, MEIN RAD IST BESTELLT!!!!11einself

\\o
o//
\o/


----------



## Geestraider (14. Juli 2009)

dann kann´s ja bald los gehen


----------



## Boba_Fett (14. Juli 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Fahre 'ne RS Pike, luftgefedert. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.
> Musste die jetzt aber zum Service geben. Hatte wohl einen Durchschlag, weil eventuell etwas zuwenig Luft drin war.
> Jedenfalls waren am Montag von 140 mm Federweg nur noch 30 mm übrig. Mal sehen was es war.
> 
> ...


 
zur Magura Wotan: 

p.s.:nettes Video... aber immer diese Hardcore-Downhiller...      

                             Grüße Boba Fett


----------



## Flitz (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

hat zufällig jemand von Euch im Barneführer Holz oder in den Osenbergen ein olles Steckblech gefunden? Ich habe erst zu spät gemerkt, dass es weg ist und gestern habe ich es auf der Strecke auch leider nicht entdecken können.

By the way: In den Osenbergen hängen gut sichtbar an verschiedenen Stellen 2 Überschuhe oder so was ähnliches. 

Leider habe ich es bisher noch nicht wieder einrichten können, mit Euch Mittwochs mitzufahren. Passt von meinem Rhythmus her einfach zu schlecht. Aber irgendwann sicherlich mal wieder. Also bis spätestens dann 

Gruß C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (15. Juli 2009)

war gestern vor ort...kein steckblech gesehen, aber irgendwo hing so ein schuh


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juli 2009)

Flitz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand von Euch im Barneführer Holz oder in den Osenbergen ein olles Steckblech gefunden?



Nein, tut mir leid, heute waren wir auf dem Huntetrail und ich habe nichts gesehen....



Flitz schrieb:


> By the way: In den Osenbergen hängen gut sichtbar an verschiedenen Stellen 2 Überschuhe oder so was ähnliches.


Steckt in den Überschuhen denn noch ein Fahrer? 
Tut mir leid aber zu den Überschuhen kann ich auch nichts sagen.




Flitz schrieb:


> Leider habe ich es bisher noch nicht wieder einrichten können, mit Euch Mittwochs mitzufahren.
> Passt von meinem Rhythmus her einfach zu schlecht.
> Aber irgendwann sicherlich mal wieder.
> Also bis spätestens dann



Gerne...


----------



## Flitz (15. Juli 2009)

Danke für die prompten Antworten!

Also ich habe neulich diese Schuh-Dinge angesehen: Nein, da steckte kein Fahrer drin!  
Aber ich steckt neulich vorübergehend im Adlerfarn am Kistenberg. Meine Hörnchen hatten sich da verhettert. Einige Trails kann ich mit Hörnchen auch echt nicht mehr fahren. Zu eng geworden. Aber von Euch scheint da auch keiner mehr zu fahren. Spuren von Trailbenutzung inde ich dort keine mehr....

Noch ein lustiger Fund im Wald, ca 100 m nach dem ersten "Schuh"  liegt das Gerippe einer Skylaterne. Die Dinger sind gar nicht mal so ungefährlich. Stellt Euch mal vor, dass durch so ein Ding unser schöner Wald abbrennen könnte!

Gruß C.


----------



## Geestraider (15. Juli 2009)

zumindest wären die trails dann wieder frei...
aber mal spass beiseite, die dinger sollten verboten werden!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> die dinger sollten verboten werden!


Einspruch....

Die sind wegen der Brandgefahr mittlerweile auch in Niedersachsen 
verboten.

Stichwort: Himmelslaternen

Siehe hier: Verbot der Himmelslaternen

Bei Himmelslaternen (auch Sky-Laternen oder nach ihrem Erfinder Kong-Ming-Lampions) handelt es sich um unten offene Säcke aus Papier, die mittels einer in der Mitte der Öffnung befestigten offenen Flamme nach dem Heißluftprinzip aufsteigen. Derzeit bestehen bundesweit verschiedene Auffassungen darüber, ob diese Laternen als "ungesteuerte Flugkörper mit Eigenantrieb" im Sinne § 16 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 LuftVO zu bewerten sind und daher  anders als Luftballons  nicht nur in Flughafennähe, sondern generell einer Aufstiegserlaubnis bedürfen. In Niedersachsen ist die Verwendung von Himmelslaternen jedoch aus Brandschutzgründen generell seit 1. Mai 2009 verboten.


----------



## Mutti (15. Juli 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Die sind wegen der Brandgefahr mittlerweile auch in Niedersachsen verboten.



Hey, mit dem Hinweis bist Du mir jetzt glatt ein paar Minuten zuvor gekommen ...  ... schneller als die Polizei erlaubt ... ähm, oder so!  

Naaaacht!


----------



## greyscale (18. Juli 2009)

Moin Jungs,

ich bin gerade irgendwo da unten unterwegs und es gibt die Idee
ja schon laenger:

Hat im Oktober jemand Lust den Rennsteig im Thueringer Wald mit abzufahren (wie setzt man auf einer tschechischen Tastatur eigentlich ein Fragezeichen..)

g.


----------



## Seiffen (19. Juli 2009)

moin, moin,
Rennsteig habe ich schon lange im Auge. Allerdings ist der Oktober bei mir ziemlich unsicher. Ich muß abwarten.
Manni


----------



## ol-kraut (20. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr ein paar Daten zur Strecke? Distanz, Höhenmeter, Art der Strecke?


----------



## Mutti (20. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein paar Daten zur Strecke?



*Rennsteig*: rund 170 km, um 3000 Hm (Profil _"Rennsteig X-treme"_: hier!)

zum Vergleich: "unser"

*Hermannsweg*: rund 160 km, um 3300 Hm [Profil _"Transteuto"_ (offiziell: 135 km, 4300 Hm): hier!] 

... beides "klassische Wanderwege". 

Ansonsten, einfach mal googlen! Es gibt 'ne Menge guter Infos. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (20. Juli 2009)

Oha, das klingt ja mörderisch. Wie lange wollt ihr euch denn dafür Zeit nehmen? Das ist an einem Tag doch nicht machbar!?

Danke übrigens für die Infos, Mutti!


----------



## Geestraider (20. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Oha, das klingt ja mörderisch. Wie lange wollt ihr euch denn dafür Zeit nehmen? Das ist an einem Tag doch nicht machbar!?



gehen tut das schon, muss man nur gut frühstücken


----------



## ol-kraut (20. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut das Frühstück aus? Halbes Schwein? 

Wie sind eigentlich eure Mittwochs- und Sonntags-Touren? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich Mittwoch schon daran beteilige, möchte aber auch kein Balast sein. Derzeit schaff ich so meine 50km am Tag, mit Pausen natürlich. Fahre im Schnitt meine 20-22 km/h, je nach Strecke.


----------



## Geestraider (20. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Wie schaut das Frühstück aus? Halbes Schwein?


 auf toast 

zu den runden kann ich nix sagen, bin noch nie mitgefahren 
aber der ein oder andere ist mir schon vors rad gekommen 
und die haben einen sehr rücksichtsvollen eindruck gemacht  zumindest die meisten


----------



## Mutti (20. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Wie schaut das Frühstück aus? Halbes Schwein?



Neee, nee, nur das Äquivalent in Stärkebeilagen ... aber ordentlich, versteht sich ...  ... und, jepp ... gern auch auf Toast!  



ol-kraut schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich eure Mittwochs- und Sonntags-Touren? Bin am überlegen, ob ich mich Mittwoch schon daran beteilige, möchte aber auch kein Balast sein. Derzeit schaff ich so meine 50km am Tag, mit Pausen natürlich. Fahre im Schnitt meine 20-22 km/h, je nach Strecke.



Ich war Mittwochs ab Lambertistraße schon lange nicht mehr dabei, gehe aber davon aus, dass Du einen der dort üblich Abendausflüge unter diesen Vorgaben "lockerst" schaffen dürftest. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## ol-kraut (20. Juli 2009)

Joar, das klingt doch fein. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich Mittwoch schon dabei bin oder Sonntag. Hab diese Woche Urlaub und hab mir als Ziel gesetzt, die 300 km zu knacken. Obs klappr, wird sich heraus stellen. Die 100 km sind aber schon geschafft. 

Werd die Tage erstmal nutzen und eigentlich wollt ich Mittwoch mal einen ruhigen Tag einlegen. Mal gucken.


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Fahre im Schnitt meine 20-22 km/h, je nach Strecke.



Beidem Schnitt kannst Du locker mithalten.


OldenBiker


----------



## ol-kraut (21. Juli 2009)

Brauch aber noch relativ häufig eine Pause, meist so alle 10-15 km. Liegt aber auch noch daran, das ich mich noch nicht so richtig ans Rad gewöhnt habe.

War gestern übrigens in den Osenbergen, coole Gegend!


----------



## ol-kraut (21. Juli 2009)

Ist Mittwochs Beleuchtung am Rad zwingend erforderlich? Hab bisher keins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (21. Juli 2009)

hi, hab den thread und alles rund um oldenburg ja schon eine weile mitverfolgt und sobald ich mich zwischen dem acid und dem ltd race entschieden habe, denke ich, das sich das ein oder anderemal mittwochs oder sonntags einrichten lässt und ich, wenn sie noch gefahren werden, eine tour mit mache, oder auch mehrere. wie gehabt =)

nur nen kleiner wink mit dem fähnchen, dass hier noch einer ist


----------



## schnitzlwirt (22. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Ist Mittwochs Beleuchtung am Rad zwingend erforderlich? Hab bisher keins.



Momentan ist es noch lange genug hell, ausreichend so bis 21:45. Ein Rücklicht schadet allerdings nie!


----------



## Mutti (22. Juli 2009)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> Momentan ist es noch lange genug hell, ausreichend so bis 21:45. Ein Rücklicht schadet allerdings nie!



Da lässt sich wohl nichts hinzufügen. 

Schnitz', bist Du denn heute wieder in OL ... und gleich mit unterwegs? 

Weil, "wir" werden uns auf alle Fälle - alternativ - "woanders" herumtreiben!  

So oder so, viel Spaß!


----------



## schnitzlwirt (22. Juli 2009)

weder noch, leider...


----------



## ol-kraut (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry Leute, kann heute Abend leider nicht. Werd aber Sonntag alles daran setzen, dabei zu sein!


----------



## ol-kraut (23. Juli 2009)

Jemand einen Tip für eine Strecke für morgen? Lohnt sich "Hinterm Reiherholz"?

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...417544&spn=0.016409,0.043731&t=h&z=15&iwloc=A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (23. Juli 2009)

also wenn du das reiherholz in hude meinst, lohnt meiner meinung nach überhaupt nicht, aber am huder bach entlang ist ganz nett.


----------



## ol-kraut (23. Juli 2009)

Jo, ist heute leider sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen. Wenn es morgen einigermaßen passt, werd ich mir mal Hasbruch angucken und auf dem Rückweg ggf. durch den Wald "Hinterm Reiherholz".

Mal so in den Raum geworfen: Hat jemand Lust auf ein oder zwei Wochen Urlaub im Harz auf dem Winterberg im August oder September? Direkt neben dem Bikepark könnte man gut campen und möcht mich gerne mal ein paar Tage dort austoben.


----------



## Mutti (23. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Wenn es morgen einigermaßen passt, werd ich mir mal Hasbruch angucken und auf dem Rückweg ggf. durch den Wald "Hinterm Reiherholz".



Na, in der Ecke gibt's halt recht wenig ...  ... meine, wenn's um lohnende Trails geht.  Im Hasbruch offenbar nur den Single am (nord-) westlichen Waldrand (im / am Wald Höhe Langeforth). Zwischen Hasbruch und Hude verstecken sich noch einige kurze Spielereien an der Brookbäke (Höhe Vielstedt, Hundewinkel).
Eine _genießbare_  Kombi ergibt sich _erfahrungsgemäß_  aus den just erwähnten Abschnitten plus Geestraiders Tipp _Huder Bach_ (möglichst von Wellenforth bis zur Klosterruine Hude), dann dem schlichten Padd über den Geestrücken (nördlich, zwischen Huder Bach / K222 und Wald) und / oder dem "östlichen" Bahntrail im Reiherholz, d.h. an der Bahnlinie Hude - OL (recht lang, aber leider durchweg sehr einfach - allerdings auch der wohl einzige Single hier überhaupt). Tipp: weiter nach OL fährt man besser nicht die K222, sondern durchs Witte bzw. Holler Moor (bspw. am Bohlweg vorbei ). Ist dort keinesfalls spektakulär, aber deutlich netter ...  ... als stumpf entlang der überaus öden Kreisstraße zu brettern. 

In diesem Sinne, (trotzdem) viel Spaß!


----------



## ol-kraut (24. Juli 2009)

Danke für die nützlichen Tipps. Werde ich mir mal angucken. Hoffentlich wirds Wetter morgen besser.

Werde zu sehen am Sonntag dabei zu sein. Hoffe ich habe bis dahin den Alkohol ordentlich raus - Samstag ist Stadtfest in Leer. 

Nachtrag: Werd morgen wohl mal Hasbruch und Hinterm Reiherholz "irgendwie" kombinieren. Den geplanten Weg fahre ich oftmals eh nicht und verlasse mich dann eher auf meinen Instinkt - der hier und da mal einige Kilometer mehr einbringt. Ohne Navi alles nicht so einfach. *g*

Hab Richtung Sandkrug auch einen merkwürdigen Sumpf entdeckt und hab mich quer durchs Holz gekämpft, als ich dann plötzlich auf den Bahn-Schienen stand. Keine Ahnung wo das war.


----------



## greyscale (24. Juli 2009)

So moin,

bin wieder im Lande. Nur als Erinnerung:

*Nächsten Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr findet bei DrZoidberg die Trikot-Anprobe für das neue Trikot statt. Alle Interessenten sind herzlich eingeladen und aufgerufen, sich in das neue Lycra einzupassen.

Wer's dahin nicht schafft, bitte an Oldenbürger oder mich wegen eines Ausweichtermins wenden.

*

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (24. Juli 2009)

Moinsen zusammen,

endlich hat er's geschafft, das Video vonner Eisbein-Tour fertig zu machen und hochzuladen.

Anschauen: hier


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (24. Juli 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> *Nächsten Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr findet bei DrZoidberg die Trikot-Anprobe für das neue Trikot statt. Alle Interessenten sind herzlich eingeladen und aufgerufen, sich in das neue Lycra einzupassen.
> 
> Wer's dahin nicht schafft, bitte an Oldenbürger oder mich wegen eines Ausweichtermins wenden.
> 
> *



ich werde das unter der woche nicht schaffen!


----------



## Mutti (24. Juli 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> ... das Video vonner Eisbein-Tour fertig zu machen und hochzuladen. Anschauen: hier


----------



## ol-kraut (25. Juli 2009)

Die Tour Hinterm-Reiherholz / Hasbruch war mega genail. Beide Wälder sind definitiv einen Besuch wert. Das Wetter gestern war verbesserungswürdig, aber insgesamt echt cool. 

Das war mehr oder weniger die Tourh, Google-Maps kennt leider nicht die Wälder so gut und bin zum Abschluss auf 70 km gekommen (hier und da ein wenig verfahren *g*):

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...10598,8.356476&spn=0.275773,0.699692&t=h&z=11

Und falls jemand ein paar Impressionen sehen will:

http://bilder.netzdeponie.de/v/mtb/tours/hinterm-reiherholz_hasbruch-20090724/

(Das Schild "Kühlingen" hat was mit meinem Nachnamen zu tun, quasi meine persönliche Wallfahrt)


----------



## Geestraider (25. Juli 2009)

na dann warste ja fast bei mir zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (25. Juli 2009)

Wo wohnst du denn? Falls ich mal beim dem Wetter eine Überdachung suche.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juli 2009)

... auch wenn das Wetter lockt....

Ich habe heute wieder keine Zeit zum Biken. 

Euch allen eine Gute Fahrt....


----------



## Mutti (26. Juli 2009)

Schade. 

Ich werde heute leider auch fehlen, ... 

... will aber nicht versäumen, Euch hier noch schnell vielste Späße zu wünschen! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Geestraider (26. Juli 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn? Falls ich mal beim dem Wetter eine Überdachung suche.



wenn du links mal unter meinem profilbild schauen würdest 
werde allerdings gleich unterwegs sein und das schöne wetter ausnutzen  aber denke mal das du heute keinen unterschlupf brauchst


----------



## ol-kraut (26. Juli 2009)

Sorry Leute, heute passte es leider bei mir nicht.


----------



## greyscale (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Team!

Die Muster-Trikotsätze sind gerade von Oldenbürger bei mir vorbeigebracht worden. Der Schnitt fällt normal aus, also nicht italienisch.

Die Qualität gefällt Oldenbürger und mir sehr gut. Der lange (Thermo-)Satz macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck und ist deutlich besser geschnitten als beim alten langen Trikot.

Alles weitere, auch den aktuellen Stand in den Sponsoren-Gesprächen dann am Mittwoch um 19:30 Uhr beim Anprobetermin bei Dr. Zoidberg.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (27. Juli 2009)

wie schon angedeutet werde ich das am mittwoch nicht schaffen 
wenn es eventuell möglich wäre am WE die neue klufft anzuprobieren?
nach derzeitigem stand der dinge hätte ich dann wohl zeit.


----------



## greyscale (28. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wie schon angedeutet werde ich das am mittwoch nicht schaffen
> wenn es eventuell möglich wäre am WE die neue klufft anzuprobieren?
> nach derzeitigem stand der dinge hätte ich dann wohl zeit.



Kriegen wir hin.

So wie's aussiehz, wird es wohl noch ein kleineres großes Anprobe-Event geben müssen...

Ansonsten auf Zuruf.

Hab' die Fummel gerade anprobiert - klasse Zeugs, das..

Muss jetzt nochmal Sponsoren belatschern.

g.


----------



## Flitz (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leuts, 

hier meldet sich wieder mal Euer Verlier- und Fundamt:
Ich habe heute auf dem Huntetrail auf dem Boden einen kurzen, rot-schwarzen Bikehandschuh fürs linke Pattschehändchen gefunden. Falls die Frage aufkommen sollte: Eine Hand oder gar ein Biker steckte nicht mehr drin. Jetzt steckt das Ding auf nem Stock am Baum.  Vermutlich passt das Handschuh-Design nicht mehr zu der schicken neuen Kluft?


Position: 
Von Astrup kommend vor der Eisenbahnbrücke, kurz vor oder kurz nach dem dicken fetten Baum (Buche), der irgendwann auch noch umfallen wird - und hoffentlich nicht auf meinen oder Euren Kopf.

Sonstige News:
Zwischen Holzbrücke Wardenburg und "Tillysee-Schlößchen" sind die Schafe jetzt auf der orographisch linken Hunteseite. Tor verrammelt. 

Frage: 
Wohin geht es bei "Euch" morgen? Alleine geht mir mal gerade die Motivation flöten...

Gruß F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (29. Juli 2009)

Flitz schrieb:


> Wohin geht es bei "Euch" morgen?



Also, ab* 19:30 Uhr* geht's heute (MI) auf alle Fälle zum *"Trikot-Grillen"*  zu _Dr. Zoidberg_ an den südöstlichen Stadtrand von OL. 

Bin allerdings zur Zeit so rein gar nicht darüber informiert, wer diesen Termin mit einer (vorhergehenden) Mittwochs-MTB-Runde verbinden möchte!?!  _(Ich werde mich jedenfalls mal wieder "woanders" richtig sportlich austoben.   )_

So oder so, viel Spaß!


----------



## greyscale (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,

bei der Trikot-Anprobe waren gestern ungefähr 20 Leute.

Wer's gestern nicht geschafft hat und seine Größen nicht kennt, melde sich bitte. ich schicke dann bei Bedarf meine Handy-Nummer und wir machen einen Extra-Anprobetermin aus.

g.


----------



## greyscale (3. August 2009)

Moin,

Zwei Drittel der bisher notierten Trikot-Interessenten sind mit der Anprobe durch.

Ich bitte alle anderen, auch neue Interessenten, möglichst diese Woche noch einen Anprobetermin mit Oldenbürger oder mir auszumachen.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (3. August 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> ...Zwei Drittel der bisher notierten Trikot-Interessenten sind mit der Anprobe durch...



ich kann die trikots allen nur wärmstens empfehlen, die qualität ist super und der preis dank der sponsoren top 
das design ist natürlich geschmackssache, da muss ich selber erstmal schauen wie es am ende aussehen wird...


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. August 2009)

gibts irgendwo nen pic von den trikots wie sie immoment aussehen ? vielleicht nehm ich auch eins wenn es mir gefällt.


----------



## Mutti (3. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo nen pic von den trikots wie sie immoment aussehen ? vielleicht nehm ich auch eins wenn es mir gefällt.



Es gibt eines vom ursprünglichen Grundentwurf: klick!

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (3. August 2009)

argh *augenkrebs*


na die farbkombination ist ja interessant, mal sehen wie das mit schrift und logos ausschaut.


----------



## Geestraider (3. August 2009)

mir ist doch heute tatsächlich die sattelstütze abgebrochen :kotz:
kann ich nicht zur nachahmung empfehlen...auch wenn ich nen sturz knapp verhindern konnte. jetzt heißt es wieder geld ausgeben


----------



## greyscale (4. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe vor, am Sonntag so ungefähr den halben Hermannsweg ab Rheine zu fahren. Hat da jemand eventuell ein paar Tipps und/oder GPS-Daten? 

Wo steige ich wieder in den Zug nach Rheine?

g.


----------



## Mutti (4. August 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe vor, am Sonntag so ungefähr den halben Hermannsweg ab Rheine zu fahren.







greyscale schrieb:


> Hat da jemand eventuell ein paar Tipps ...



Jepp. Hmmmm ... melde Dich einfach "telefonistisch"! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. August 2009)

servus ihr kleinen raubkatzen.

ich hab da nochmal ne frage, weiß wer ob ich irgendwo in oldenburg ritchy griffe und das kryptonite new york schloß bekomme?

vielleicht auch noch nen cube kettenstrebenschutz und cube teamline 0.75 trinkflaschen.

letzteres gibts ja auch be ebay aber wollte doch wenn dann schon hier kaufen.

:x

danke


----------



## Geestraider (6. August 2009)

wissen weiß ich nix, aber FZO ist cube-dealer.


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. August 2009)

man wer hat mir das cube ltd in 22" bei fzo weggekauft. ich kam nur eine woche zu spät.....

neue bestellen wollen bzw können sie nicht, da nächsten monat schon die neuen modelle gibt.

falls wer sonst wo weiß wo ich in der umgebung nen ltd team oder race in 22" bekomme, mal laut schreien....

wenn ich wüsste wie die neuen modelle aussehen bzw ausgestattet sind und kosten, könnte man vielleicht warten... aber ich hab schon so lange gewartet... echt bitter


----------



## ol-kraut (7. August 2009)

Was ist denn das für ein Schrott? Bin seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr zum Fahren gekommen und nun solls Sonntag regnen! GAH  

Mal schauen wie meine Motivation ist, evt. fahr ich einfach trotzdem. Werde mich aber wohl noch immer nicht der Truppe anschließen. Habe endlich meine Schuhe bekommen und muss erstmal die neuen Pedale montieren. Zu 1300 werd ich es wohl nicht schaffen, zumal ich vorher noch ein wenig den Mechanismuss ausprobieren möchte.

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich KW 37/38 in den Harz fahre, zum Winterberg. Wollt mit einem Kumpel neben dem Bikepark campen und dann ein wenig durchs Holz knattern. Hat jemand Interesse, mit zu kommen?


----------



## ol-kraut (7. August 2009)

(Bitte ignorieren, finde nicht heraus, wie ich den Beitrag löschen kann.)


----------



## Geestraider (7. August 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Bin am Überlegen, ob ich KW 37/38 in den Harz fahre, zum Winterberg. Wollt mit einem Kumpel neben dem Bikepark campen und dann ein wenig durchs Holz knattern. Hat jemand Interesse, mit zu kommen?



zu nem WE-trip könnte ich mich eventuell überreden lassen, als übernachtung ziehe ich allerdings eine pension vor 
mal schauen wie es zeit und wettermässig dann ausschaut, allerdings werde ich die aktuell fertigen bikepark-abfahrten mit meinem hardtail auslassen, 
bin ja nicht lebensmüde  , aber die alte monsterroller-strecke rockt auch 
gibt rund um braunlage auch so ne menge zu erfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (7. August 2009)

ahoi nochmal...
ich werde dieses WE an der hunte unterwegs sein, allerdings tue ich das sportgerät wechseln und werde mir die geliebten huntetrails mal von der wasserseite aus ansehen 
also wenn ein kanute im bikeroutfit gesichtet wird...  ich bins nicht 
vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## pinocchi0 (8. August 2009)

heute ist ja eher nicht so das perfekte wetter dazu. wünsch dir trotzdem viel spaß und eine regenfreie tour.

o/


----------



## ol-kraut (8. August 2009)

Ich fahre dann nebenher und bewerf dich mit Steinen. Fremdgehen gibts nich!


----------



## Trigger_OL (8. August 2009)

@pinocchi0

Oha, das mt dem Cube bei FZO war ich wohl...
Tut mir leid, was soll ich dazu sagen - macht Laune!

Hoffe Du hast inzwischen eine passenden Ersatz gefunden?


----------



## pinocchi0 (8. August 2009)

hahaha wirklich ?

verkäufter sagte was um 20.7 rum wurde es verkauft.. wie  viel hast du dafür bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf?!

und leider nicht, hab nun komplett oldeburg durch, einzig fahrrad beilkin hat noch nen 22" race aber in blau weiß, mit der farbe kann ich mich absolut nicht anfreunden. hab da nen reaction stehen sehen, auch 22" aber für 1.500, ne da ist mir zu viel für nen hardtrail, nen fritzi kostet ja nur geringfügig mehr.

denke mal die 2010er modelle der ltd serie sind kaum anders. glaub nicht das cube denen komplett neue rahmen verpasst. naja... vielleicht doch, da sie dem acid schon ltd rahmen verpasst haben, maybe lagerausverkauf ?

bin im moment noch mega unentschlossen, wollte eigentlich bei einem händler vorort kaufen doch die bekommen kein 2009 team/ race nicht mehr rein. bleibt wohl keine andere wahl als im internet zu bestellen =)


----------



## Trigger_OL (8. August 2009)

Nee, habe mich wohl doch vertan - hab das letzte 20'' gekauft. Bin dann ja doch nicht der Buhmann, Schwein gehabt


----------



## pinocchi0 (8. August 2009)

ne kann nicht, du musst das 22" gekauft haben, das 20" steht da noch unten


----------



## hihaol (9. August 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei der Trikot-Anprobe waren gestern ungefähr 20 Leute.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
mich ham se wegen der Krise versetzt. Bin daher beruflich zur Zeit viel unterwegs.
Möchte aber trotzdem gerne auch Trikots anproben.
Wird es möglich sein, am Fr. 14.8.09 ganztätgig (jedoch nicht zw. 15:00-16:00 Uhr) eine separaten Termin zu machen.
Wäre klasse.
Am besten SMS an 01 70 / 833 91 04.


----------



## Trigger_OL (9. August 2009)

@pinocchi0 

Wie, Du meinst das 22er wurde als 20er verkauft? Na, da muss ich ja glatt mal nachmessen. Fährt sich trotzdem gut 
(peinlich, peinlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (9. August 2009)

ja ambesten solltest du mal nachmessen,

beim 22" ist das rohr von der kurbel bis zum sattelseinschub 54cm lang beim 22" nur 49cm

als ich am freitag da war, stand unten noch ein 20" ltd team, und war das einzige ltd was sie noch da hatten.

aber naja, interessant wäre noch zu wissen wie viel du gezahlt hast =)


----------



## Geestraider (9. August 2009)

war mal ne nette abwechslung, und kein steinewerfer da gewesen  wetter war eigentlich auch ganz passabel, nur nachts beim zelten war es etwas feucht, aber nachdem man von innen etwas gegengefeuchtet hat war auch das halb so wild 

vielleicht solltest du mal den 20" rahmen testen, mit nem anderen vorbau könnte das doch auch gehen. zumal gemunkelt wird das die 2010er modelle allgemein teurer werden sollen. hieß es zumindest anfang des jahres mal. und dann bleibt ja immernoch die versand-alternative


----------



## pinocchi0 (12. August 2009)

ne ich hab 97 schrittlänge und nen 20" zoll, wenn es kein fritzz ist, passt nicht perfekt.

hab gerade mit nem händler telefoniert der die 2010 modelle frühsten januar feburar im laden erwartet. ist ja auch nicht so toll.

hab jetzt noch nen reaction in 22" und ein race in blue 22" gefunden, blue gefällt mir aber überhaupt nicht und das reaction ist gleich mal 500euro teuer, da ist der schritt zum fritzz einfach zu gering um das so zu kaufen. überlege auch schon mir einfach nen fritzz zu kaufen  oder nen ams 125 obwohl da wohl auch besser das fritz wäre.

oder einfach in den sauren apfel beißen und das blaue race nehmen ??? ;O ;O ;O ;O
ach ich weiß auch nicht so recht. ich ärgere mich immernoch nicht gleich das ltd team vom fzo gekauft zu haben ^^

oder ich bestelle bei h&s, gibts zwar kein rabatt aber mein wunsch fahrrad.

ist halt wie immer, wenn ich was gesehen hab, was ich haben will, dann will ich auch dieses eine bestimmte =)

dauert wohl noch ein wenig bis ich bei euch mal mitradeln kann.


----------



## ol-kraut (12. August 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem alternativen Hersteller? Specialized beispielsweise? Oder Focus?


----------



## ol-kraut (12. August 2009)

Ist heute Abend jemand beim Nightride dabei? Will mich anschließen, aber wäre blöd, wenn ich der einzige bin. Kann sein, das ich mich vielleicht ein wenig verspäte, ich seh zu, das ich pünktlich um 1800 bei Buhl-Bikes bin.


----------



## Geestraider (12. August 2009)

ich meine, focus ist ja schliesslich made in cloppenburg, wenn ich mich nicht täusche  also warum nicht die regionale wirtschaft stärken 
weiß eigentlich jemand ob die auch so ne art fabrikverkauf haben?

es gibt soviele geile bikes, warum muss es unbedingt dieses eine sein? und wenn, dann ist mir die farbe doch egal! ich kenne ein paar trails, wenn du die im regen fährst siehst du hinterher sowieso nicht mehr welche farbe dein bike hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (12. August 2009)

kennt ihr das nicht, wie mit den autos oder frauen. man sieht es/sie einmal und BEAM, nur noch dies und nichts anderes.....

so erging es mir mit den cube, black, es hat mir von allen bikes so gut gefallen, das ich nur noch dies eine wollte, (vorher wollte ich übrigens ein Giant Terrago black  )

specialized gefällt mir nicht so gut, focus und bulls auch nicht, andere marken sagen mir nichts, aber ich hab jetzt seit 2 monaten das internet durchforstet und bin einfach bei cube hängengeblieben  =)

bin heute das reaction k18 und das AMS 100 gefahren. das ams war nicht schlecht nur hab ich viel power beim wippen des hinterbaus verloren und selbst beim blocken war es noch spürbar. das reaction hat mir sehr sehr sehr sehr gut gefallen, komplett XT, FOX gabel, sieht sehr edel aus. nun sprengt das meinen rahmen den ich mir vorgestellt habe und mit meinem vorigen hardtrail, giant terrago hab ich auch sprünge von 2m gemacht, hard aber fair war es. das ams gibt mir einfach zu wenig feedback. naja nun liegt es zwischen den beiden, ich würde wohl "federung" im hinterbau im gelände begrüßen aber was man nicht kennt, vermisst man nicht. 

was sind eure fully erfahrungen? würdet ihr kein anderes mehr fahren oder doch auch nen altes nehmen?


----------



## OldenBiker (13. August 2009)

Ich fahre ein NOX 5.5 ed und bin sehr zufrieden. Das wippen stört mich nicht. Kann auch nicht sagen, dass ich dadurch viel Kraft verliere.

Wie stark der Hinterbau wippt, hängt auch davon ab, wie der Dämpfer abgestimmt ist. Ist zwar ein wenig fummelei, um das richtige Setup zu finden, wenn's aber gefunden ist, macht es richtig Laune.

,Klar, ein Hardtail gewegt sich hinten nicht, aber mit 'nem Fully kann man schneller fahren, Fahrfehler schlagen nicht so hart durch und man ist entspannter unterwegs.



Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. August 2009)

hab mir die dinger nochmal genau angeschaut. ams 100 ist ok, aber der federweg zu gering. wenn nen fully dann fritzz hab ich mir gesagt, also hab ich das reaction xt mitgenommen und direkt mal 100km gefahren, wahnsins bike, nur muss ich am vorbau/lenker arbeiten, da ich durch die suboptimale sitzposition zu weit nach vorne rutsche und nicht mehr perfekt sitze, mir tut mein po schon ein wenig weh.

aber schon komisch, wie ich vom acid zu ltd zum reaction gewandert bin. war aber mal wieder typisch......

werd mir wohl nen holzfeller mit kurzen vorbau kaufen, und leider den sehr edlen und ziemlich teuren syntace vorbau + lenker + griffe und hörnchen verkaufen.

war schon ein wenig geschickt wie teuer die parts am reaction sind. aber da ich leider son großer krüppel bin, gehts nicht anders :x


----------



## greyscale (14. August 2009)

Moinsen,

wer noch das neue Trikot anprobieren möchte: Dieses Wochenende ist die letzte Gelegenheit. Der Karton geht dann wieder zurück nach Belgien...

g.


----------



## greyscale (14. August 2009)

Ganz frische Info: Wir sind mit den Sponsoren-Zusagen für das Trikot jetzt über der kritischen Grenze und können damit dann tatsächlich ein Trikot im angestrebten finanziellen Rahmen bauen.

g.


----------



## Mutti (14. August 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Wir sind mit den Sponsoren-Zusagen für das Trikot jetzt über der kritischen Grenze und können damit dann tatsächlich ein Trikot im angestrebten finanziellen Rahmen bauen.



Top! 

_(Trotzdem noch potentiellen Sponsoren weiter auf die Füße treten?  )
_


----------



## greyscale (14. August 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> _(Trotzdem noch potentiellen Sponsoren weiter auf die Füße treten?  )
> _



Ja!

Wir gehen nur jetzt mit den Entwürfen über Version 0, 1 und 2 nach 3. 

Bis Vers. 2 können wir weitere Sponsoren einbauen -> Also hurtig!

g.


----------



## Geestraider (14. August 2009)

hört sich gut an, brauche ich wohl doch keine neue hose kaufen


----------



## hihaol (15. August 2009)

Hi,
hab heut abend auch noch mein Model-Wettbewerb


----------



## hihaol (15. August 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich meine, focus ist ja schliesslich made in cloppenburg, wenn ich mich nicht täusche  also warum nicht die regionale wirtschaft stärken
> weiß eigentlich jemand ob die auch so ne art fabrikverkauf haben?



Hi
habe bei Focus Ende 2004 mal angeklopft : Kein Werkverkauf, laut netter Dame am Telefon.
Und auch vor Ort am Werk Fehlanzeige.
Aber wie gesagt: Wissensstand Ende 2004, also auch schon wieder 5 Jahre her (Zeit rennt !!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (15. August 2009)

wie siehts eigentlich im moment aus? fahrt ihr noch die zwei termine in der woche ab ?

glaub mittwochs und sonntags war das, wenn ja wie lange, wo hin, wie weit, wie schnell usw wann solls losgehen halt die üblichen informationen,

und die farben vom trikot sind noch die selben und haben sich nicht verändert oder ?


----------



## OldenBiker (15. August 2009)

Also ich fahre morgen, wenn's nicht gerade richtig Sauwetter ist.
Wie üblich 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm).


----------



## greyscale (15. August 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab heut abend auch noch mein Model-Wettbewerb



Haste ja überlebt und hat auch gepasst.

g.


----------



## hihaol (16. August 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Haste ja überlebt und hat auch gepasst.
> 
> g.



 Hi, 
Danke noch mal für die organisatorische Arbeit........
Und die Qualität der Klamotten ist ja echt gut.....


----------



## hihaol (16. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich im moment aus? fahrt ihr noch die zwei termine in der woche ab ?
> 
> glaub mittwochs und sonntags war das, wenn ja wie lange, wo hin, wie weit, wie schnell usw wann solls losgehen halt die üblichen informationen,



immer Mi 18:00 Buhl Bike Amalienstr., zw. 20 - 80 km, Nightride
immer So 13:00 Brücke bei Schleuse, Niedersachsendamm, zw 50 - 150 km
Feld, Wald, Wiese ( und in Gedanken die Alpen)


----------



## OldenBiker (16. August 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> immer Mi 18:00 Buhl Bike Amalienstr., zw. 20 - 80 km, Nightride



Kleine Korrektur: Buhl Bikes ist in der Lambertistraße


----------



## pinocchi0 (16. August 2009)

bis zu 150km? da bin ich ja schon drei mal dem herzkasper erlegen 

wie viele fahren denn da immer mit und mit welcher durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?

wär mal ne gute möglichkeit den ganzen alkohol von gestern rauszubekommen =)


----------



## OldenBiker (16. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> bis zu 150km? da bin ich ja schon drei mal dem herzkasper erlegen
> 
> wie viele fahren denn da immer mit und mit welcher durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit?
> 
> wär mal ne gute möglichkeit den ganzen alkohol von gestern rauszubekommen =)




Im Normalfall werden zwischen 30 und 50 km gefahren. Sonntags kann es auch schon mal mehr werden, je nachdem wie Wetter Lust und Laune mitmachen. Ist also kein muss, so lange Strecken zu fahren.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt normalerweise bei ca 15-16 km/H. Kann aber auch schon mal bei 21 km/H liegen. 

Ich stehe ja heute an der Schleuse um 13:00 Uhr. Da ich alles andere als fit bin, brauchst Du keinen Herzkasper befürchten. Mal sehen, wer nnoch alles kommt.


Also bis später.
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (16. August 2009)

15-16? oh, nagut das ist natürlich was anderes. meine erste fahrt mit dem neuen sattel war gestern 50km bei 28-35kmh =)

da ist so eine distanz sicher drin. mal schaun, lust hätte ich schon aber mir ist noch ziemlich übel von gestern. knapp 9 monate kein alkohol mehr getrunken und gestern nach 3 cocktails und 3 bier, beim geburtstag getrunken und es war schon sogut wie feierabend.....

ich hab ja noch knapp ne stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (16. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> 15-16? oh, nagut das ist natürlich was anderes. meine erste fahrt mit dem neuen sattel war gestern 50km bei 28-35kmh =)



Hey, wir sprechen von OFF-ROAD! 

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß (gleich und später) in Wald, Feld und Flur ...


----------



## Zapp83 (16. August 2009)

Hi @ all...

ich hab den Fred hier eben erst gefunden und bin nun ein bisschen neugierig geworden. 
Im moment wohne ich noch in Bielefeld und habe Teutoburger Wald und Wiehengebirge direkt vor der Haustür... brilliant zum Biken... nun sieht es aber so aus das ich wohl dieses Jahr noch in den Norden ziehe... ich habe schon befürchtet ich würde mein Hobby sterben lassen müssen... aber nun... sieht ja aus als würd bei euch in OL was gehen?!?

Gibts da wirklich was das einem MTB würdig ist??
Wo fahrt ihr immer so?
Gibts evtl. mal nen GPS Track von euren Strecken???


Gruß


----------



## Mutti (16. August 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fred hier eben erst gefunden und bin nun ein bisschen neugierig geworden. Gibts da wirklich was das einem MTB würdig ist??



Nein. 



Zapp83 schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr immer so?



Im Wiehengebirge, Teutoburger Wald, ... 



Zapp83 schrieb:


> Gibts evtl. mal nen GPS Track von euren Strecken???



Nee, lohnt nich'! 



Gut, ernsthaft ... Du wirst viel vermissen, aber Dein MTB verkaufen brauchst Du nicht. Klink Dich einfach ein, dann "erfährst" Du mehr. 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Zapp83 (16. August 2009)

DAs heisst also regelmäßige Autokolonne in Richtung bergigeres Land, ja?


----------



## Mutti (16. August 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> DAs heisst also regelmäßige Autokolonne in Richtung bergigeres Land, ja?



Solche wurden tatsächlich schon gesichtet ...  
... wobei es jedoch nicht unbedingt auf "Kolonnen" hinausläuft.  

Hier vor Ort ist halt ein ziemliches "Improtheater" angesagt ...  
... welches allerdings durchaus einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert haben kann. 

Apropos Bielefeld, sieht man sich vielleicht auf _Transteuto_ & Co.?!?  



hihaol schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für die organisatorische Arbeit ...



Da schließe ich mich an!  Ein Wahnsinnsaufwand ... 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Zapp83 (16. August 2009)

Transteuto weiß ich noch nicht! Hätt ich schon Bock drauf, habe aber im Moment ziemlichen Stress, werd ich "spontan" entscheiden! Blöd is auch so das die Strecke so ziemlich Mittig bei mir zu Hause langgeht...   Na mal sehn.. wenn ich fahre poste ich hier vorher nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (16. August 2009)

hi,

war leider erst um 15 uhr an der brücke und wie erwartet war keiner mehr da ;(
bin dann den deich langgebrettert bis zur hauptstraße dann rechts und dann wieder am deich lang, diesmal unbefestigt, hab die schafe verscheucht und kanufahrer beobachtet =) kinder von der brücke springen sehen und dann nochmal landstraße nach wardenburg und den gleichen weg zurück, waren 40km in 1std und 20min.

das bike hat gehalten, obwohl der vorbau/lenker 2-3x geknachkt hat und sich sogar ein wenig verschoben hat. + sattel irgendwie runtergerutscht ist, sattel hab ich nun fester gezogen, lenker hab ich keine lust zu, kommt ja sowieso der holzi dran. obwohl mir das heute schon sehr gefallen hat. mal den holzi testen und dann mal endgültig entscheiden.

zur pflege, welches fett habt ihr bzw benutzt ihr ? für sattelstütze kurbel schaltwerk ect?

putzen sollte ich das auch nochmal aber gerade kein schub 

mittwochs hab ich leider sogut wie nie zeit, leider fleissig sein, aber samstag/sontags fahr ich gern mit. ihr wartet dann da bei der schleuse an der brücke ja ?
achja, mir ist da eine dame auf nen ams pro entgegengekommen vielleicht ist das ja wer von euch


----------



## Zapp83 (16. August 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob man das so vergleichen kann, denn wenn ich hier unterwegs war sieht mein radl schon zeitweise böse aus, aber nun gut! Kette -> nur mit Kettenschloss. 

Wenn Keute neu, ersma ~150 bis 200 km mit Eigenschmierung, wenn der erste Scheiss dran hängen bleibt Kette runter, Kettenblätter + Kassette mit entfetter behandelt und GRÜNDLICH sauber gemacht, also Sand und Scheiss runter...

Kette einmal mit ner Bürste mit Entfetter behandelt damit er Scheiss auch von den Innenlaschen kommt, das selbe von aussen mitm Tuch, Mit Wasser abspülen.
Kette wieder draufmachen, behandeln mit Finish Line Krytech. 

Hält ca 100km, Dreck haftet nicht mehr so!
Danach reicht ne zeit lang kette mitm lappen in die Hand durchziehen und nachölen mit dem zeug. 

Wenns zu arg wird, Prozedur von oben wiederholen. 

Für Sattelstützt, gar kein fett, Carbonmontagepaste, auch bei Alu auf Alu. Prima Zeug! Auch fürn Lenker gut! Mindert die nötigen Anzugsdrehmomente.
Schaltwerk...die Schmierung im Schaltwerk reicht normalerweise ein Schaltwerkleben lang! Da würd ich gar nix tun!!
Kurbel... fett??? :-O und wenn, dann an die Achse mal stinknormales Montage oder Lagerfett, das sollte druckfest genug sein um alles mitzumachen.


----------



## pinocchi0 (16. August 2009)

danke, hört sich ja schonmal gut an. ich werd dann nochmal 100-200km fahren und dann mal gründlich reinigen.

als nächstes ist erstmal der downhill lenker dran, ich denke der ist besser als die fast liegende position gerade, ich werds mal testen und dann entscheiden :x

edit: zu meiner schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich mein altes bike in all den 10 jahren wohl nicht einmal geputzt habe ;( arme sau.


----------



## ol-kraut (17. August 2009)

Kette und Schaltung mach ich meist nach jeder zweiten Tour gründlich sauber. Bleibt meist haufenweise Schlamm drin stecken. Ist zwar etwas Fummelarbeit, aber nützt ja nichts.

Die Tour gestern war übrigens sau cool, danke nochmal an den Oldenbiker. 

Nur hab ich mir erstmal eine Zwangspause verdient. Zwei Speichen vom hinteren Laufrad sind raus.


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. August 2009)

hmm, dann hoffe ich mal auf gutes wetter für den kommenden sonntag.
wo seids ihr denn gewesen ? :x


----------



## ol-kraut (17. August 2009)

Tilly-Hügel, Hunte-Trail und anschließend durch die Osenberge.

Werd wohl erstmal bis anfang nächster Woche abwarten, bis das Laufrad wieder heile ist.


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. August 2009)

hunte trail sagt mir wohl was, alles andere nicht =)


----------



## ol-kraut (17. August 2009)

Tilly-Hügel sind beim Tilly-See in der Nähe und die Osenberge sind süd-westlich von Sandkrug. Ganz nette Gegenden.


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. August 2009)

ach da wart ihr, hmm ja dann hoffe ich mal dass das wetter am sonntag gut ist, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Harz-Fan (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte Sonntag auch mal wieder mitfahren. Wer ist noch dabei?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (21. August 2009)

ich bin dabei. sonntag 12 uhr an der schleuse am niedersachsendamm or ??


----------



## ol-kraut (22. August 2009)

Wäre auch gerne dabei, aber mein Hinterrad ist bis dahin wohl noch nicht aus dem Service. Fahrt eine Runde für mich mit!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> sonntag 12 uhr an der schleuse am niedersachsendamm or ??



Hallo. 
*Der Treff ist um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.*

Ich probiere auch zu erscheinen aber ich kann es noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich es schaffe......

Wenn ich nicht da bin, dann komme ich nicht! 
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß....


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. August 2009)

oh, 13 ja, hab ich gestern abend wohl verwechselt, war schon zu müde.

also bis morgen 13 uhr :x


----------



## Essence (22. August 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo.
> *Der Treff ist um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.*
> 
> Ich probiere auch zu erscheinen aber ich kann es noch nicht genau sagen, ob ich es schaffe......
> ...



Hey Oldenbürger ist wieder da!

Ich bin am Sonntag auf jeden Fall NICHT da.

Viel Spaß und bis denne


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (22. August 2009)

Hallo!
Gibt es eigentlich schon Planungen zur TTT am nächsten Samstag? Hätte Zeit und Luscht 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ol-kraut (22. August 2009)

Wohooo, bin morgen wohl doch dabei. Hinterrad kann ich nachher abholen!


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. August 2009)

135km singletrail biken? man das ist mal ne strecke. ist nähe osnabrück, ich dachte das wär wesentlich weiter weg.

hmm


----------



## Zapp83 (22. August 2009)

Hatte ja hier schonmal geschrieben...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6237356&postcount=2263

Werde TT auch mitfahren, mit wenig Hoffnung das ganze Ding zu schaffen... denn das ist schon verdammt heftig... aber vllt. trifft man sich ja da. 
 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (22. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> 135km singletrail biken? man das ist mal ne strecke.



... insbesondere mit Blick auf die vielen feinen HÃ¶henmeter! 



pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ist nÃ¤he osnabrÃ¼ck, ich dachte das wÃ¤r wesentlich weiter weg.



Apropos OsnabrÃ¼ck und Umland, schon mal vormerken:

*So, 06.09.* *11. Teuto-Tour *

[20- bzw. 40-km-MTB-Tour im Teuto sÃ¼dlich von OS; Entfernung (Pkw) von OL nach Bad Iburg: ca. 130 km]

[Ein Foto vom Start und zwei Profil-Plots ('07, '08) gibt's Ã¼brigens im Album von Dr. Z.; ein Foto vom Streckenplan '08: hier bei mir!]


*So, 20.09.* *15. Engteraner Wadenkneifer*

[30-, 45- bzw. 75-km-Cross-Touren-Fahrt im Wiehengebirge nÃ¶rdlich von OS; Entfernung von OL zum Startort Engter: ca. 95 km]

(Fotos von '05: hier!)


*So, 11.10. **1. CTF Durch den Stemweder Berg* _*â NEU!* _:hÃ¼pf:

[26-, 38- bzw. 63-km-Tour im "nÃ¶rdlichsten und kleinsten Mittelgebirge Deutschlands", am Huntetal nÃ¶rdlich von OS; Entfernung von OL zum Startpunkt in Stemwede (by car): ca. 90 km]


In diesem Sinne, ... 

P.S.: Beim _OldenbÃ¼rger_ und mir wird's morgen wirklich knapp, da wir vormittags schon auf einer anderen Veranstaltung sind. Soll heiÃen, wir werden's wohl nur unter allerbesten Bedingungen schaffen, rechtzeitig um 13:00 an der Schleuse zu sein.


----------



## ol-kraut (22. August 2009)

Mutti: Wie wäre es mit Austausch von Handy-Nummern? Vielleicht könnten wir ja auch ein wenig warten. Wäre zumindest cooler, mit paar mehr Leuten zu fahren.


----------



## Mutti (22. August 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Mutti: Wie wäre es mit Austausch von Handy-Nummern? Vielleicht könnten wir ja auch ein wenig warten. Wäre zumindest cooler, mit paar mehr Leuten zu fahren.



Jepp! Schick mir einfach 'ne PN!


----------



## ol-kraut (22. August 2009)

[x] Done.

Die Touren sind für mich nichts im Moment. Würd' lieber mal derartige Streckenzüge in einer Runde mitfahren ohne Wettkampf-Gedanken. Im September bin ich zwischen dem 5. und 20. eh im Harz nähe Winterberg.


----------



## Mutti (22. August 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> [x] Done.



thx 



ol-kraut schrieb:


> Die Touren sind für mich nichts im Moment. Würd' lieber mal derartige Streckenzüge in einer Runde mitfahren ohne Wettkampf-Gedanken.



Hey, sind doch "nur" MTB- bzw. Cross- / Country-Touren-Fahrten (CTFs bzw. eine CTF-ähnliche Veranstaltung)! Ok, diese "Touren" haben einen durchaus sportlichen Charakter, aber man muss sie ja nicht unbedingt wettkampfmäßig fahren!  Schwimm doch einfach im (eigenen) Tempo mit und genieße Strecken, Streckenverpflegung und natürlich das gemeinsame Event! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. August 2009)

ok, 

morgen 13 uhr schleuse und ich hätte ja richtig lust die touren zu fahren. ich schau mal ob ich mamas auto organisieren kann dann fahr ich alle drei touren mit.

edit:

kann leider nur bei einer tour infos über die route und den anmeldepreis erfahren, ist das generell so das man an den startort zurückkehrt? halt einen kreis fahren oder fährt man ne gerade strecke und muss später dann nochmal zurück? gibts da auch gratis essen und trinken ect ? brauch mal paar infos wenn ich da radeln will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (22. August 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> thx
> Hey, sind doch "nur" MTB- bzw. Cross- / Country-Touren-Fahrten (CTFs bzw. eine CTF-ähnliche Veranstaltung)! Ok, diese "Touren" haben einen durchaus sportlichen Charakter, aber man muss sie ja nicht unbedingt wettkampfmäßig fahren!  Schwimm doch einfach im (eigenen) Tempo mit und genieße Strecken, Streckenverpflegung und natürlich das gemeinsame Event!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...



Schon klar, aber im Moment bin ich noch zu sehr mit mir selbst beschäftigt, als das ich mir sowas schon zutraue. Will erstmal mehr Routine reinbringen, dann kann man darüber nachdenken. Gut Ding will weile haben.


----------



## OldenBiker (23. August 2009)

Moinsen,

ich bin heute auch dabei.

Habe das Video von der Dötlingen-Tour (müsste im Mai gewesen sein) hochgeladen. Zu sehen hier.


----------



## ol-kraut (23. August 2009)

Ich seh grad den Link von Mutti, CTF steht ja Capture the Flag. Wäre doch auch mal interessant, das mit dem MTB zu zocken.


----------



## ol-kraut (23. August 2009)

Verfluchter Dreck, mir ist kurz vorm Treffpunkt die Kette gerissen. Durfte ganz von der Cäcilien-Brücke nach Donnerschweer schieben. *rumfluch*


----------



## pinocchi0 (23. August 2009)

@ ol-kraut, das ist natürlich pech, kann ja keiner wissen,

die tour war aber aufjedenfall nicht schlecht, hatte schon ein paar mal angst gehabt, als ich dann doch runter bin hab ich eigentlich an nichts gedacht und bin nur gerollt  hat aber aufjedenfall spaß gemacht und bin aufjedenfall wieder dabei. auch gut das ich nicht der einzige "neuling" war 

leider sind mir so ein paar namen entfallen, so gräße ich aufjedenfall ingo, den anderen raser und papa mit kind  sorry kann mich echt gerade nicht mehr erinnern.

bis auf die meine sandlandung ist eigentlich nichts passiert, sehr gut =) hoffe das nächste woche helm und handschuhe da sind, war teils schon bissel komischesgefühl ohne.

wie gesagt, danke für die tour hat super spaß gemacht, bei super wetter. gerne wieder.

ps: hab mir noch nen eis an der tanke geholt, konnte dann doch nicht wiederstehen =)



edit: jetzt wo ich so in der sonne liege und was kaltes trinke, merke ich schon das kribbeln in den oberschenkeln


----------



## Geestraider (23. August 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Im September bin ich zwischen dem 5. und 20. eh im Harz nähe Winterberg.



und ich dachte immer winterberg ist im sauerland  
oder meinst du den winterberg in schierke? dann habe ich nix gesagt


----------



## ol-kraut (23. August 2009)

Hehe, ne. Das war mal wieder meine übernatürliche Verpeiltheit. Meinte das Rothaargebirge. Wollten aufjedenfall zum Bikepark im Winterberg. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich auch was im Harz und dann Hahnenklee. Mal gucken, steht alles noch nicht fest. Der Mutti ist es übrigens auch schon aufgefallen...


----------



## Geestraider (23. August 2009)

ich hätte eine andere verpeilung erwartet, dachte du meinst den wurmberg in braunlage(harz), der ist neben dem winterberg und hat seit neusten auch einen bikepark.


----------



## ol-kraut (23. August 2009)

Damit jegliche Verwirrung vom Tisch ist, den hier meine ich... 

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/


----------



## OldenBiker (24. August 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Apropos OsnabrÃ¼ck und Umland, schon mal vormerken:
> 
> *So, 06.09.* *11. Teuto-Tour *
> 
> ...




Also Wadenkneifer bin ich dabei, ist schlieÃlich Pflicht . Stemwerder Berg fahre ich auch mit. Mal was neues ausprobieren.


GruÃ
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (24. August 2009)

...


----------



## Boba_Fett (24. August 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Damit jegliche Verwirrung vom Tisch ist, den hier meine ich...
> 
> http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/


 
hallo ol-kraut,
willst Du dein Rockhopper da quälen!?


----------



## pinocchi0 (24. August 2009)

hallo,

denke das ich auch die beiden mitfahren werde. mal schaun wie das so passt =)

gruß

pipapinocchio

ps: wie heißen denn die die am sonntag mitgefahren sind im forum? damit man die ein wenig auseinanderhalten kann 



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Also Wadenkneifer bin ich dabei, ist schließlich Pflicht . Stemwerder Berg fahre ich auch mit. Mal was neues ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker


----------



## ol-kraut (24. August 2009)

Boba_Fett schrieb:


> hallo ol-kraut,
> willst Du dein Rockhopper da quälen!?



Denke schon, sofern ich bis dahin meine Freeride-Laufräder hab. Aber auch höchstens nur für die Free-Cross Strecke. Für alles andere werd ich mir wohl ein Fuly mieten. Will mein Rockhopper noch länger behalten. 

Steht im Moment auch noch gar nicht richtig fest, wohin es geht. Im Moment tendiere ich eher zu einer Ecke im Harz. Auf der anderen Seite findet an dem Wochenende im Bikepark Winterberg ein Downhill-Kurs statt. Der interessiert mich eigentlich auch sehr. Mal gucken was sich ergibt.


----------



## HaDifu (25. August 2009)

Es wir auch in diesem Jahr der/ die Stadtmeister /in gesucht (Hobbyklasse!!)
Hier werden Helden geboren..

HD


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. August 2009)

ich wollte schon immer irgendwie nen held sein, hab gehört das dann die frauen schlange stehen werden. also nehm ich mir mal das recht raus das held sein und werden zu reservieren 

wann soll ich denn zum held gekürt werden ?


----------



## Mutti (26. August 2009)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Hi @ all ... ich hab den Fred hier eben erst gefunden und bin nun ein bisschen neugierig geworden.
> Im moment wohne ich noch in Bielefeld und habe Teutoburger Wald und Wiehengebirge direkt vor der Haustür... brilliant zum Biken... nun sieht es aber so aus das ich wohl dieses Jahr noch in den Norden ziehe... ich habe schon befürchtet ich würde mein Hobby sterben lassen müssen... aber nun... sieht ja aus als würd bei euch in OL was gehen?!?



*@Zapp83:*

Finde übrigens, dass das neuste Video vom _OldenBiker_ einen recht guten (kleinen) Eindruck davon gibt, wie's in unserem Revier südlich von OL bzw. entlang der Hunte "streckentechnisch" ausschaut: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yByuoT3USYo"]YouTube - DÃ¶tlingen Tour[/ame]

Wie gesagt, beim weitem kein Teuto ...  ... aber immerhin. 


*@OldenBiker:*

Danke! 



*@HaDifu:*

Statt- oder Stadtmeister?   
Wann? 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. August 2009)

hi,

ich möchte am sonntag gern wieder ne tour fahren. wer wäre denn dabei? da ich den weg niemals mehr wiederfinden würde, hänge ich mich gern an den pathfinder =)

grüße


----------



## Geestraider (26. August 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Finde übrigens, dass das neuste Video vom _OldenBiker_ einen recht guten (kleinen) Eindruck davon gibt, wie's in unserem Revier südlich von OL bzw. entlang der Hunte "streckentechnisch" ausschaut:



was fahrt ihr in meinem revier ohne mich um erlaubnis zu fragen 
und warum muss ich immer alleine in dötlingen rumgurken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (27. August 2009)

hi,

vielleicht magst du mir und ggf. noch anderen am sonntag dein revier zeigen. dann bist du a) nicht allein und b) kannst auf dein revier aufpassen, nicht das dort mein papa chepetto eine eichen fällt um mir ein bruder oder schwester zu schnitzen 

grüße
pinocchio


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. August 2009)

*nachobenschieb*

gleich ist schon samstag und dann nur noch einmal schlafen für sonntag. es soll ja gutes wetter werden. also falls wer vor hat zu fahren, ich wär dabei. 

oder ist das bei euch so stilles verständnis ? das ihr immer mittwochs und sonntags fahrt und euch hier gar nicht mehr bescheid sagt ? dann will ich die ruhe hier auch nimmer weiter stören.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. August 2009)

.. brauchst keine Angst haben.... 
Du bist hier nicht alleine und es lesen geügend Leute mit. 

In den Sommermonaten ist urlaubsbedingt nicht immer so viel los, 
bzw. einige von uns sind auf anderen Veranstaltungen am Radeln.

Könnte sein, dass ich Morgen auch da bin. Aber versprochen ist es nicht.


----------



## pinocchi0 (29. August 2009)

hmm ok, also ist morgen eher flop als top?

hmm hmm naja mal sehen ob ich die strecke wiederfinden werde  bissel durch die gegend brausen ist ja auch ok. hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter.

trinkt nicht so viel aufm stadtfest ^^


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. August 2009)

so frisch geduscht und nach zecken überprüft, keine gefunden =)

aber ich bin echt kaputt, meine sind müde, rücken tut weh und finger kribbeln so merkwürdig 

danke das ihr mich mitgenommen habt, nun weiß ich ja wie es in dötlingen ausschaut und was man da machen kann. 

grüße dominik


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. August 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe gestern spontan eine Exkursion zu den Ahlhorner Fischteichen eingeschoben. War recht schön vor Ort, nur hatte ich die ganze Zeit das Gefühl nicht die richtig guten Wege gefunden zu haben. Wo muss man denn da gewesen sein? Bin ein wenig auf den Wanderwegen um die Teiche gefahren, fand aber keinen Einstieg in den Wald richtig einladend.
Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2009)

moin dominik,
kann es sein das ihr zu dritt ward? hatte auf dem trail zwischen sandhatten und ostrittrum 3 frische mtb spuren gesehen als ich heute nachmittag "nach dem rechten" gesehen habe 

@zoid
fischteiche war ich schon länger nicht mehr, aber einen richtig geilen trail gibt es da auch meines wissens nach nicht. am spektakulärsten ist der trail vom parkplatz "hinterm baumweg" zu den teichen, da gibt es ne treppe 
trotzdem sehr schön die gegend, müsste ich eigentlich auch mal wieder hingurken, eventuell mit ner tour richtung thüsfelde kombinieren


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. August 2009)

hehe ja die können von uns gewesen sein. wir waren zu dritt.

die 80km heute waren aber schon was für die erfahrung. man sollte genug zu trinken und zu essen haben. am km 65 mit gegenwind war ich schon ziemlich am kämpfen, vorher die ruckelbiste neben der hunte sowie die elendigen sandpisten und wurzeln haben auch kraft gekostet. 

immerhin weiß ich nun, rucksack voller leckerein und trinken. dann passt das schon irgendwie. das wetter fand ich auch gut, kein regen nicht zu heiß, die anderen wollten zwar mehr sonne, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben =)


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2009)

da habt ihr ja glück gehabt, ich hatte unterwegs einen anständigen regenguss. bin zwar nicht aus zucker aber dafür bereits erkältet, was dem ganzen sicher nicht gut tut. und die idee von wegen locker rollen war bei dem wind auch nicht ganz einfach 

zum thema essen und trinken: ohne kraftstoff läuft die maschine nicht


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. August 2009)

tja da hatten wir anscheind echt glück gehabt und ja, der wind war echt nervig. die anderen beiden schienen zwar irgendwie so windschnittig zu sein, dass sie fürmlich vom wind unberührt blieben. ich dagegen musste ziemlich strampeln.

kann man wohl nichts machen =)


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2009)

ach, an den wind gewöhnt man sich, hier im "flachland" ist es ja öfters windig 
ich wollte bloß wegen einer erkältung halt ein bischen locker rollen und dann nervt es schön wenn man ständig gegen den wind ankämpfen muss. 
und da ich meinen puls nicht über 140 jagen wollte, hatte ich teilweise das gefühl ich komme nicht voran


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. August 2009)

naja, ich hatte das gefühl, dass mich so 5-50 herzkasper während der tour durchgemacht habe  aber nach der dusche, dem essen und den kalten orangensaft danach gings dann nur noch bergauf =)

sagmal gesstraider, ich war ja mit dem olden unterwegs und dem franzosen, kennst du seinen forumnamen hier ? oder ist der hier nicht drin ? und dr.zoidberg ? warst du der mit dem ich am letzten sonntag gefahren bin?


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2009)

franzosen? kann sein das du essence meinst. 
war der heute dabei? und eventuell noch der oldenbürger?
die fahren doch eigentlich immer recht langsam


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. August 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> moin dominik,
> kann es sein das ihr zu dritt ward? hatte auf dem trail zwischen sandhatten und ostrittrum 3 frische mtb spuren gesehen als ich heute nachmittag "nach dem rechten" gesehen habe



Dann haben wir uns wohl wieder kanpp verfehlt....
Ist immer wieder ne nette Tour Rtg. Dötlingen....

Vielen Dank an die treuen Begleiter....


----------



## pinocchi0 (30. August 2009)

joar könnte sein das er das ist. naja ich glaub im schnitt waren es 20kmh, war schon ok so 

ich glaub schon so langsam, dass das der geestraider absichtlich macht. hat uns bestimmt ankommen sehen und ist dann schnell in die blätter gesprungen, um sich zu verstecken  vielleicht trauste dich ja mal mitzufahren.

wünsch euch allen ne gute nacht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. August 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> franzosen? kann sein das du essence meinst.
> war der heute dabei? und eventuell noch der oldenbürger?
> die fahren doch eigentlich immer recht langsam




...  ja die Beiden waren es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ... und dr.zoidberg ? warst du der mit dem ich am letzten sonntag gefahren bin?


Nee, war ich nicht. Bin ein leichter Soziopath und oft allein unterwegs. Bzw. wenn ich dann mal was mit mehreren Leuten plane, springen alle nach und nach ab. Dabei bin ich doch gar nicht sooo bekloppt - glaub ich 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Dann haben wir uns wohl wieder kanpp verfehlt....
> Ist immer wieder ne nette Tour Rtg. Dötlingen....



schade, ich war zwischen 15-15.30h vor ort!
wollte eigentlich mal schauen ob man irgendwie zu den steilhängen bei den goldbergen/dötlingen kommt, hatte ich bei meiner kanutour letztens vom wasser aus gesehen, sowas gigantisches habe ich in der gegend hier noch nicht zu sehen bekommen. die liegen direkt zwischen dem campingplatz des polizeisportvereins und der huntebrücke an der oelmühle! leider alles hermetisch abgeriegelt in privatbesitz von leuten die zuviel geld haben 
aber wenn ihr mal eine kanutour macht, ihr werdet staunen, das sind teilweise geschätzte 20-30hm und super steil - DH revier


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ... naja ich glaub im schnitt waren es 20kmh, war schon ok so



ich sag doch, langsam


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

ich hab seit heut morgen so ein kribbeln, steifes gefühl im linken ringfinger und rechten mittel ringfinger. als wenn sie ständig eingeschlafen wären 

geht das auch mal wieder weg oder ist das nun mein dank für all die qualen? ^^


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

könnte das sogenannte karpaltunnel-syndrom oder eine reizung des ulnarnerves sein, typische radfahrer krankheiten 
sollte man aber nicht auf die leichte schulter nehmen!


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

ja geht das wieder weg oder muss ich da irgendwas für nehmen ?
der linke finger ist schon ne woch so und seit gestern nun die rechten beiden finger 

komisches gefühl


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

es gibt spezielle ergonomisch geformte griffe, die bringen einiges wenn man sie richtig einstellt. oder auch extra gepolsterte handschuhe. wenn es trotzdem nix bring vielleicht mal zu arzt.


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

jetzt mach mir mal keine angst  geht das nicht von allein weg ?
hmm nun bin ich eingeschüchtert... verkaufe cube reaction k18 race :x


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

wieviel willste denn haben 
kribbeln inne finger hat jeder mal denke ich, aber wenns nicht weg geht sollte man vorsichtig sein. zumal es bei dir ja nach dem biken noch länger kribbelt.
ich habe mir ergonomische griffe montiert die anfangs nix brachten, erst nachdem ich ein wenig mit dem winkel experimentiert habe ist es gut. seit dem habe ich kaum noch probleme mit kribbeln in den händen und wenn reicht leichtes ausschütteln während der fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

naja solange mir die griffel nicht abfallen solls mir recht sein 

mal schaun wie lange es anhält. ist aber kein kribbeln im gesammten finger, sondern nur im oberen drittel, in den fingerkuppen halt. echt komisches gefühl  als hätte ich sie in eiswasser gehalten und werden danach warm. komisch halt =)

ach, ich mag mein bike, man muss halt opfer bringen =)


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

na hauptsache man kann noch schalten und bremsen 
und vielleicht kommt es ja garnicht vom biken


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

naja, dann hätte ich es nur in der rechten *hust* 


nächsten sonntag plx nicht zu weit, wegen herzkasper usw :x lieber achterbahn paar mal fahren, ne stunde schlafen und dann weiter


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

mancheiner kanns auch beidseitig*räusper*

statt ein paarmal achterbahn vielleicht mal etwas grundlage  dann wirds auch was mitn herzkasper


----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

haha ja, solche solls geben ja ? dachte das wär nur ein gerücht :-----D

joar also wir hatten ja letztens uns ca 3-4 std in sandkrug ausgetobt, da geht schon so einiges. aber woran denkst du, wenn du von grundlagen sprichst ?


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

grundlagenausdauer, man spricht auch von g1 und g2, also der trainingsbereich (puls)!
der großteil des ausdauertrainings sollte im g-bereich betrieben werden.
das problem wenn man mit dem mtb im gelände rumgurkt ist das man meistens im anaeroben bereich unterwegs ist, was auch ok ist, aber grundlage wird dann vernachlässigt. obwohl ich zugeben muss das grundlagentraining eher langweilig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (31. August 2009)

hmm hört sich ja nicht so prickelnd an..... könnte sicherlich mit ein paar runden trail fahren. ich geh aber 3x die woche 10km joggen bei 10kmh und 2x 5mk bei 12kmh. das muss genügen als ausdauer. biken tu ich um nicht nur das dämliche laufband zu sehen =)

hab hier im forum mal ein wenig rumgesucht und gelesen das der nerv ein wenig komprimiert werden kann und die finger dann kribbeln, das geht aber von ganz allein weg mit mehr training. ich hab ja auch kaum was im gegensatz zu den anderen. zum glück schläft mir mein bester freund nicht während der fahrt ein  glaub das wär schlimmer als die finger *schauder*


----------



## Geestraider (31. August 2009)

das wäre allerdings schlimmer  aber solange es nur die griffel sind


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

ohman, je mehr ich lese desto uncooler wird das ganze. was das alles vür ursachen haben kann. falsche sitzposition. rücken gestaucht, ellenbogen drücken nerven ab, zuviel druch auf die handgelenke usw.

da hilt halt nur mal testen. und hoffen, dass das schnell wieder weggeht =)


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2009)

ich sage ja, bikerkrankheit!
ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen das "mehr training" was bringt wenn etwas auf den nerv drückt. wie gesagt, die ganze ergonomie mal durchchecken, da kann man sicher was verbessern.


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

das werde ich mal tun, wenn ich lust dazu habe 
kann ja eigentlich nur am sattel liegen, buw sitzposition oder an meine hamstervorräten rum um meinen körper, da ist die haltung auf dem bike sowie der druck auf die handgelenke nicht ohne. aber dafür ist das bike ja auch da, um sie in die ewigen jagdgründe zu schicken =)

ps: hab heute erstmal den ganzen pferdemist abgemacht, war schon nicht so lustig 

achja, ich kann doch sicherlich ganz normales maschinenfett für den sattel nehmen oder ? genauso für kette und kasette. ich lese ja immer von rohloff oil, aber keine ahnung was das sein soll.


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2009)

gibt genug fette und öle im fachhandel ohne hier jetzt schleichwerbung zu machen 
bin zumindest mit meinem kettenöl sehr zufrieden


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

na los, nun hau dein öl hier raus  name, hersteller, preis, größe ect 

mit fett an der sattelstange geht ja das knacken weg, aber das reinrutschen wird wohl bleiben. die klemme mal fester drehen.

hab auch überlegt für kette und kasette öl zu nehmen, bei fett klebt wohl zuviel dreck dran.

edit: die frage hab ich doch schonmal gestellt 

edit2; ja hab ich, drei seiten früher.. tztz 

edit3: so spät ist es. gute nacht


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2009)

fett an die sattelstütze, aber nur wenn se knackt, sonst tut es meines erachtens nicht not.
für die kette würde ich ein nicht zu dünnflüssiges öl nehmen, leicht einölen und anschliessend überschüssiges öl abwischen. wenn die kette zu ölig ist sammelst du den ganzen dreck mit ein


----------



## OldenBiker (1. September 2009)

@ pinocchi0

Das mit dem Kribbeln liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an Deiner Handstellung. Kann mich noch an die Sonntagstour erinnern, als ich Dir den Tip gab, den Lenker/Bremsgriffe so zu drehen, daß die Finger mit den armen eine Linie bilden. Zusätzliche Entlastung bringen noch entsprechende Griffe. Am besten die von Ergon.

Kettenöl kann ich von Finish Line (Ceramic Wet) empfehlen. Wenn Deine Sattelstütze knackt, maln rausnehmen und sauber machen. Kann aber auch an der Sattelklemmung liegen, also auch mal sauber machen. Rutschende sattelstütze kann 2 Ursachen haben:
1. nicht fest genug angezogen
2. zu kleiner Durchmesser der Sattelstütze


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

hab ja wieder den dh lenker montiert und die bremsen schön tief angebracht, mal schaun ob es nur ne überbelastung ist oder was auch immer. mal abwarten.

und ja muss das bike mal ordentlich putzen dann werd ich das nochmal mit der sattelstütze überprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seiffen (1. September 2009)

moin, moin,
das mit den Fingern hatte ich auch schon. Das lag aber bei mir an meinen schlechten Handschuhen. Die Polsterung war einfach zu hart. 'Also erst das mit dem Lenker und Griffen und dann die Handschuhe.
Viele Güße,
Manni


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

hi,

hab mal eine freundin gefragt, da es ja nicht weggeht und ich auch noch die kraft in der rechten hand verliere, könnte sein dass ein nerv eingeklemmt ist. mal schaun wenn es donnerstag noch da ist, lass ich mich mal zum orthopäden, neurologen überweisen. ist schon ein komisches gefühl =)


ps: will wer mein bike putzen ?


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

sagt mal, in sandkrug könnte man doch sicherlich nen trail zusammenbauen, in dem start und ziel ein und die selbe position sind oder? so könnte man eine runde fahren, sich ausruhen zeit nehmen ect. und vorallem auch die strecke kennenlernen =)

achja, die achterbahn sollte auch mit drin sein, die war schon cool ^^


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> .. Zusätzliche Entlastung bringen noch entsprechende Griffe. Am besten die von Ergon.
> 
> Kettenöl kann ich von Finish Line (Ceramic Wet) empfehlen...



ich wollte ja keine werbung machen, aber die genannten produkte verwende ich selber


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. September 2009)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von brunox deo, das zeug für die federgabel? 
und kann man das zeug ink. finish line, auf im baumarkt kaufen oder nur online ?

was mit meiner trail idee? ist das möglich oder sinvoll ? :x


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2009)

finish line gibts bei stadler!

das thema mit dem trailbauen würde ich zu den akten legen, es sei den du legst dich gerne mit förstern und waldbesitzern an.


----------



## OldenBiker (2. September 2009)

Ich denk mal, mit Trailbau war gemeint, mehrere Trailabschnitte zu einer großen Runde zusammenzulegen.
Das lässt sich machen. Streckenlänge ist dabei sehr variabel.


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

jo der biker hats erkannt. ich will da nicht rumsägen oder was abholzen  *obwohl* nene ^^

eine strecke zusammen stellen, verschiedene trails aneinander, sodass man sie richtig schön fahren kann. das ziel ist auch gleichzeitig der start. wenn man mag kann man zeit nehmen, wie lange man für die runde gebraucht hat ect. ist nur so ein gedanke =)


----------



## OldenBiker (2. September 2009)

wie lang soll die Strecke sein? 30, 40 oder 70 km. Alles hinzukriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

hmm keine ahnung, soll ja kein 3min downhill sein. schon etwas länger. so 30min, aber dann halt schon eine die ordentlich power braucht.


----------



## Harz-Fan (2. September 2009)

Moin, moin,

Gibts schon Pläne für die Teuto-Tour? Ich denke, ich hätte Lust. Endlich mal wieder ein paar echte Höhenmeter...


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. September 2009)

hmm die am sonntag jetzt ? 135km und 1200hm? sorry, die ist für mich nichts =) allein die tatsache das ich, wenn ich es doch irgendwie geschafft haben sollte, zurück schieben muss zum auto 

mich würd aber die am 20.9 interessieren. je nach power kann ich die ja vareiren. 

oldenbiker: meinste du bekommst da nen trail hin, den man in einenstück fahren kann, inklusive achterbahn? eine art großer kreis? auch wenn er nur 10min dauert, man könnte ihn ja öfters fahren und auch "zeitnehmen". ich lern vorallem die strecke kennen und muss nicht mehr angst haben zu schnell zu sein =)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> hmm die am sonntag jetzt ? 135km und 1200hm? sorry, die ist für mich nichts =) allein die tatsache das ich, wenn ich es doch irgendwie geschafft haben sollte, zurück schieben muss zum auto



was du meinst ist die Transteuto. Die war am letzten WE. Diese Woche ist die Teuto Tour. Das ist was anderes.....




pinocchi0 schrieb:


> oldenbiker: meinste du bekommst da nen trail hin, den man in einenstück fahren kann, inklusive achterbahn? eine art großer kreis? auch wenn er nur 10min dauert, man könnte ihn ja öfters fahren und auch "zeitnehmen". ich lern vorallem die strecke kennen und muss nicht mehr angst haben zu schnell zu sein =)



Den Trail kannst Du Dir doch selber basteln. Die Streckenabschnitte, die Du drin haben willst, kannst Du Dir slbst zusammenstellen. Du wirst Dich dort schnell auskennen und kannst Dich dann orientieren. 
Wird aber mit der Zeit langweilig, immer die gleichen Passagen zu fahren.
Und schonend für die Trails ist es auch nicht, wenn man selbst so häufig die gleichen Strecken fährt.


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. September 2009)

naja wenn ich mich für eine woche in den wald verirre bestimmt  wollte das ja nur damit ich mal den wald kennenlerne =) aber recht haste, nach 2-3x sollte es schon bissel langweilig sein. hmm. und gehen die echt so schnell kaputt ?  ma gucken.

transteuro, teuro tour, teuto deluxe, soviele namen


----------



## Flitz (3. September 2009)

Hallo Pinochi0 et al. 

ich finde, die Osenberge kennen zu lernen und sich dabei ab und an zu verfahren ist ein Genuß, denn ich kann auch nach > 10 Jahren immer noch einige Wege entdecken, ich noch nicht hatte. Mit der Topographischen Karte 1:25.000 bin ich gut klar gekommen und habe mir Anfangs meine Highlights und Lieblingsecken angekreuzt. Wenn Du Dir ein paar zentrale Punkte und Verbindungswege fest einprägst, findest Du immer sehr schnell wieder raus. Nur Mut! 

Die Osenberge sind ja nicht in den Alpen, wo es drauf ankommt, dass man den richtigen Weg ins richtige Tal nimmt, um bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Futtertrog zu sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boba_Fett (3. September 2009)

Flitz schrieb:


> Hallo Pinochi0 et al.
> 
> ich finde, die Osenberge kennen zu lernen und sich dabei ab und an zu verfahren ist ein Genuß, denn ich kann auch nach > 10 Jahren immer noch einige Wege entdecken, ich noch nicht hatte. Mit der Topographischen Karte 1:25.000 bin ich gut klar gekommen und habe mir Anfangs meine Highlights und Lieblingsecken angekreuzt. Wenn Du Dir ein paar zentrale Punkte und Verbindungswege fest einprägst, findest Du immer sehr schnell wieder raus. Nur Mut!
> 
> Die Osenberge sind ja nicht in den Alpen, wo es drauf ankommt, dass man den richtigen Weg ins richtige Tal nimmt, um bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Futtertrog zu sitzen...


 
genau,einfach mal aus jeder Himmelsrichtung durchshredden...
und Getränke & Futter einfach mitnehmen


----------



## Geestraider (3. September 2009)

Flitz schrieb:


> Die Osenberge sind ja nicht in den Alpen...



leider nicht...


----------



## rieol (3. September 2009)

Flitz schrieb:


> mit der Topographischen Karte 1:25.000 bin ich gut klar gekommen



Moin, 
von welcher topographischen Karte sprichst du denn, wenn ich fragen darf? Gruß, Michael


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. September 2009)

ohja sone karte wär dufte.

ich geh mal davon aus, dass ein paar strampler am sonntag die teutoxxxauchimmer fahren und dann keiner am sonntag da ist. so könnte ich ja mal im wald rumfahren und da wär so eine karte schon sehr hilfreich. gibts die im sandkruger touristenhäuschen oder sowas ?


----------



## Geestraider (4. September 2009)

solche karten gibt es ja meistens im rathaus, da sandkrug allerdings zu hatten gehört kann es sein das du nach kirchhatten musst 
das würde ich an deiner stelle aber nicht erst sonntag machen, da haben die sicher zu


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. September 2009)

bin gerade eben erst nach hause gekommen, hmm ja, hmm keine ahnung. kirchhatten? mal schaun woher ich sone karte bekomme. aber ich wette, dass sie nicht sonntags aufhaben. ist ja natürlich uncool. mal schaun ob wer sonntag hier bleibt und wer alles die teuro-tour macht.

ps: suche jemand der mir mein bike putzt =)


----------



## Mutti (4. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ohja sone karte wär dufte. (...) gibts die im sandkruger touristenhäuschen oder sowas ?



Printfreunde ...   ... finden die _amtlichen topografischen Karten_ der _Landesvermessung und Geobasisinformation Niedersachsen_ (LGN) u.a. im gut sortierten Buchhandel (etwa in der OLer City). Also, nicht unbedingt nach Kirchzarten ... ähm, Kirchhatten fahren!   

Hier die Übersicht über die Blätter im Maßstab 1:25.000 (DTK25). Das Blatt für Sandkrug, Osenberge, Oldenburger Sand, Barneführer Holz, etc. trägt die Nr. 2915. Mir persönlich wäre dieser Ausschnitt allerdings deutlich zu klein. Überhaupt, gute (Wander-) Karten im Maßstab 1:50.000 sind m. E. völlig ausreichend ... meine, eigentlich immer die beste Wahl. 

Alternativ-Tipp: Das LGN bietet sehr brauchbare Radwanderkarten in 1:75.000 an. Nur liegt leider auf keiner dieser Karten OL im Mittelpunkt. 

... und dann gibt es ja (nicht selten sogar leihweise in öffentlichen Bibliotheken) noch diverse elektronische bzw. computerbasierte Lösungen (die man ggf. auch wunderbar ausdrucken kann)!  

In diesem Sinne, ... 

P.S.: Digitalkamera dabei? Es stehen zur Grundorientierung (und mehr braucht man dort ja prinzipiell auch nicht) recht brauchbare Kartentafeln rund um fragliches Waldgebiet!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. September 2009)

Habe Sonntag zunächst ein paar familiäre Pflichten. Könnte aber grob ab 16 Uhr noch etwas durch den Wald zaubern. Hätte dann etwa 3h Zeit.
Könnte ein ganz wenig guiden, wobei ich nicht die Klasse von Mutti erreiche.
Gruß Z.


----------



## Kalles (4. September 2009)

Moin
Von Oldenburg ist es nicht weit bis Bad Iburg zur www.teutotour.de. Mal ein paar Höhenmeter mehr könnten euch auch nicht schaden.
Ich werde am Sonntag den 06.09.09 Testbikes mitnehmen nach Bad Iburg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, aber kein Bike hat
, oder mal ein anderes fahren möchte, kann sich bei mir melden.
Es stehen mehrere Bikes von Specialized, Scott u. Lapierre zur Verfügung. Perso mitbringen.
Meine Nr. 01753726047 oder 05424 39063 bei www.radsport-schriewer.de
Gruß Kalles


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. September 2009)

joar, wär ja ne alternative, wenn am sonntag sonst keiner ab 13 uhr fährt.

gibts den papa und seine tocher, mit denen ich vor knapp 3 wochen sonntags gefahren bin, hier im forum eigentlich auch?

zur karte. ich werd morgen mal zu thalia gehen und da mal schaun. vielleicht lohnt sich ja sone karte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (4. September 2009)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Könnte ein ganz wenig guiden (...)



Tiefstapler!


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. September 2009)

hmm, höhenmeter sind gratis herzkasper 


obwohl die erfahrung, die tour zu fahren, sicher ganz nett wäre.


----------



## Mutti (5. September 2009)

Für Teutotour-MFG-Absprachen einfach melden! 

Hmmm, das Wetter könnte auch gerade so mitspielen! 

In diesem Sinne, heute Abend mehr ...


----------



## Flitz (5. September 2009)

Moinsen, 

sorry Leute, ich habe doch nur die TK50 in Benutzung (von 1990) und nicht die TK25, wie ich gerade gesehen habe. 

Die Blattnummer kann ich in meiner etwas angeraspelten "Sicherheitskopie"  nicht genau erkennen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, müsste es aber Blatt L291 sein.

Der Kartenaussschnitt reicht im Norden bis OL-Ofenerdiek, im Süden bis Sandhatten, im Westen ist noch ein Zipfel von Bad Zwischenahn drauf und im Osten reicht es bis ca. Kloster Blankenburg.

Die Blattnummern der TK50 kann man hier rausfinden: http://www.geomdk.niedersachsen.de/data/lgn/info/dtk50.pdf, 
mehr info hier: http://www.lgn.niedersachsen.de/master/C8742676_N7746210_L20_D0_I7746208.html

Das tolle an einer TK: Du siehst ein wenig die Höhenlinien der Sanddünen, und kannst dann diese kleinen "Gebirge" gezielter ansteuern. Da verbergen sich oft die netteren Trails.

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

hi, ja ich schau gleich mal ob ich die in der stadt finde. nur glaube ich kaum, dass das wetter morgen mitspielen wird. ich bin zwar nicht aus zucker aber komplett durchnässt zu sein. naja ist nicht so prickelnd bei kalten temperaturen.

ma schaun.


----------



## Entenquietsch (5. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> gibts den papa und seine tocher, mit denen ich vor knapp 3 wochen sonntags gefahren bin, hier im forum eigentlich auch?



hallöchen 
tochter+papa gibts auch hier. hatte es bisher noch nicht wirklich geschafft ein bisschen hier zu texten.
wollte eigentlich auch letzte woche sonntag fahren, aber das stadtfest hat mich doch ein wenig runtergezogen 
ob wir morgen fahren steht auch noch nicht ganz fest. 
wie viele würden denn überhaupt fahren?
lg
fenja


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

*ausdemfensterschau* *regengesichtbekomm*


naja, ansich hätte ich schon lust. fragt sich, ob wir um 13 uhr nen tourenguider bekommen und ob das wetter mitspielt. ein teil ist ja sicherlich auf/bei der teuto.


----------



## Entenquietsch (5. September 2009)

also morgen soll das wetter besser sein als heute. sonne/wolken.
dann fahren wir halt alleine. alo nach sandkrug zu finden ist ja nun nicht schwer


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

na wenn du das sagst, bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> *ausdemfensterschau* *regengesichtbekomm*
> 
> 
> naja, ansich hätte ich schon lust. fragt sich, ob wir um 13 uhr nen tourenguider bekommen und ob das wetter mitspielt. ein teil ist ja sicherlich auf/bei der teuto.


Hallo!
Wie gesagt, ich könnte ab 15-16 Uhr. Melde mich aber noch mal dazu.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Entenquietsch (5. September 2009)

jut  das klappt schon. 
also mein papa kann aber nicht, der muss morgen ins büro -.-
vll kommen ja spontan noch welche mit morgen. 
13:00 uhr dann an der schleuse?


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

ich hoffe du kennst dich ein wenig aus und wir werden nicht von schildkröten überfallen ;O ;O ;O

zur kartenidee: dazu gehört ja eigentlich auch immer nen kompass  habt ihr euch direkt einen dazu gekauft ? ^^


----------



## Entenquietsch (5. September 2009)

gegen killerschildkröten bin ich gewappnet! die hauen mich so schnell nicht um 
jut dann hoffen wir mal das das wetter morgen gütig ist und mitspielt.
wie kommuniziert man hier miteinander wenn was dazwischen kommt? oder man 5 min später am standpunkt ist?


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

puh, na dann kann uns ja nichts passieren.


wegen der kommunikation. soweit ich mitbekommen habe, wartet man einfach bis 13:10 - 15. wenn keiner mehr kommt fährt man davon  oder teilweise via sms. ich kann dir ja mal meine nummer geben. falls was ist schreibste oder rufst du einfach an. dann brauch ich ja nicht warten.

dr. zoidberg wollte ja um 16 uhr los. das ist mir eigentlich ein bissel zu spät. ma schaun was er noch dazu sagt.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> dr. zoidberg wollte ja um 16 uhr los. das ist mir eigentlich ein bissel zu spät. ma schaun was er noch dazu sagt.


Hallo!
Ich kann hier etwa um 15.30 Uhr weg. Könnte gegen 15.45 an der Schleuse sein. Ich kenne mich ein wenig aus. Zumindest für ne Runde mit ca. 3h reicht es. Ich möchte selbst etwa 18:30 wieder in OL sein. Die Achterbahn finde ich auch, falls das wichtig sein sollte 
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, auch allein.
Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Entenquietsch (5. September 2009)

ja 16 uhr ist mir auch bissl zu spät...außerdem wird das schon wieder so früh dunkel. hab noch kein licht.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. September 2009)

Die Jugend von heute, hat Angst im Dunkeln 
Sonnenuntergang ist kurz nach acht: http://sonne.apper.de/index.php?tag=06&monat=09&jahr=2009&ort=55&time=
Da will ich längst wieder zu hause sein. Ich kann wirklich nicht früher, sonst wäre ich nämlich auch im Teuto! 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ol-kraut (5. September 2009)

Aloha, wollt mich mal kurz melden. Bin leider für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen außer gefecht. 

Sobald ich wieder fit bin, fahr ich wieder mit!


----------



## rieol (5. September 2009)

Moin,
vielen Dank für die Infos zu den Karten!

Ich werd´ mal sehen, ob ich es morgen auch mal wieder schaffe. Wär ja mal was...

Bis dann vielleicht

Michael


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

die karten könnte man bei thalia bestellen, kosten 6 euro und dauert bis zu 4 wochen bis sie geliefert werden. und ohne kompass 

da gehts schneller wenn ich mir eine eigene karte male  so schwer kann das schon nicht sein ^^


----------



## Geestraider (5. September 2009)

die LGN karte vom oldenburger land habe ich, die eignet sich zwar nicht um großartig trails zu finden aber man kann sich gut in der wildeshauser geest zurecht finden. 

vom landkreis oldenburg gibt es ein tourenbuch mit 11 radtouren, das ding heißt "radwandern im landkreis oldenburg" (sehr orginell)
zumindest sind die karten(1:50.000) der touren einzeln zu entnehmen, dadurch recht handlich. eine tour (tour 5) startet in sandkrug ,führt im bogen über kirch-und sandhatten über den hunteradweg zurück, also quasi einmal ums barneführer holz herum. die karte dieser tour ist etwas kleiner als DIN A4, kann aber noch kleiner gefalltet werden, und man hat das ganze barneführer holz drauf


----------



## OldenBiker (5. September 2009)

Warum Karten kaufen? Einfach in die Osenberge und drauflosfahren. Die guten Trails sind eh nicht verzeichnet.
Die findet oder kennt man.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. September 2009)

ok, ich geh mal davon aus, dass wir bereits in sandkrug sind. wir fahren neben der kirche da in den wald. dann den trail entlang bis zu den bahnschienen unter die brücke entlang. so sind wir dann in den osenbergen ? 

ich erinnere mich noch an die zwei großen hügel die wir runtergefahren sind und in der nähe war auch die achterbahn. 

und wir waren ja von der schleuse losgefahren und dann zu so einen denkmal ect, mal schaun ob wir den weg wiederfinden 


gibts da ne grobe fahrtrichtung oder fahrplan ? sonst alle auf der teutotour ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. September 2009)

Hallo!
Auch ohne GPS kann man mit den freien Karten unter http://openmtbmap.org/ und der Garmin Mapsoure mit digitalen Karten arbeiten und passenden Abschnitte ausdrucken. Installationsanleitung findet man auch unter obigem Link.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ol-kraut (6. September 2009)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich gute FR oder DH Bilder möglichst hochauflösend finde? Größer als 4 Megapixel brauch ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

...  so, habe mich wegen der nicht so freundlichen Wettervorhersagen :kotz:
gegen die Teuto-Tour entschieden und jetzt scheint die Sonne...
Wünsche den Startern eine nette Veranstaltung und nicht zu aufgeweichte Wege...

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie jetzt , werde ich um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleue sein. 

Bis gleich!


----------



## Harz-Fan (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es heute auch um 13.00 zur Schleuse. Wenn ihr möchtet, kann ich gern vorfahren. Also bis dann.


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

hi,

gerade eben ging ich in den keller, um den guten hobel fürs brötchenholen zu missbrauchen, hörte ich schon vor der dicken stahltür ein röcheln. ich also ganz aufgeregt und schnell dabei die tür zu öffnen. ich riss sie auf und bekam einen schock. mein cube lag mit kollabierten vorderen lungenflügel auf dem boden und sah ziemlich mies aus. ich natürlich sofort mund-zu-mundbeatmung und ihn auf meinen händen ins warme bett getragen. notoperation ist im vollen gange. zwar habe ich nur minderwertiges operationsbesteck, doch hoffe ich, dass naht und gewebetransplantation halten 


*hatte nur nen xx jahre altes fahrradflickzeugs*


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> hi,
> ...notoperation ist im vollen gange. zwar habe ich nur minderwertiges operationsbesteck, doch hoffe ich, dass naht und gewebetransplantation halten
> ...



Operation gelungen - Patient verstorben?


----------



## metusalem (6. September 2009)

ASYSTOLIE!


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

ach, sei dihr wieder da ja ? 

könnte man so sagen, ich bin ja schon ein wenig gefrustet ^^ die flicken wollten einfach nicht auf dem schlauch kleben bleiben. keine chance... ich kauf mir morgen mal welche nach, direkt mal 3-4 stück die kosten ja nichts. hab mir auch schon so dh schläuche angeschaut, sind mir aber zu teuer für "pseudo" schutz.

es musste ja heute und dann auf einen sonntag passieren. BEIM PERFEKTEN WETTER!!!!! ;O ;O ;O ;O


wie wars denn und wo wart ihr alles gewesen ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

Da gibts so kleine grüne Schächtelchen mit Flicken, Schleifpapier und auch der Vulkanisierflüssigkeit. 
Dann hast Du alles zusammen und kannst es auf der Tour auch mitnehmen.
Außerdem bietet es sich an, bei einem Loch den Schlauch sofort zu wechseln
 und wenn man dann zuhause wieder Zeit hat, dann kann man den auch flicken.
Also, besorge Dir min. noch einen Ersatzschlauch, den Du auch auf jeder Tour mitnimmst. 
Ein Schlauchwechsel ist dann in 5 - 10 Minuten erledigt und man kann seinem Hobby wieder nachgehen.
Nur mal so als Tip! 

Wir waren heute im Übrigen in den OSENBERGEN!!!


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

hmm ich hab ja flickzeug nur wollte das nicht so wie ich wollte. an ersatzschläuche hab ich mal überhaupt nicht gedacht. naja nun weiß ich, wie wichtig sie sind 

osenberge. sagt mir ja nichts aber dein smiley dahinter zeigt ja das du ziemlich emotional mit den osenbergen verbunden bist  jaja wär auch gern dabei gewesen. die ganze woche arbeiten und dann sowas. buhhhhhh.

wie viele wart ihr denn und wie lang war die gefahrene strecke ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> wie viele wart ihr denn



...viele....



pinocchi0 schrieb:


> und wie lang war die gefahrene strecke ?



...ganz lang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Operation gelungen - Patient verstorben?


 
hier nochmal der momentane zustand auf der intensivstation










ps: viele und sehr lang??? aha... hört sich ja interessant an....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

So, Spaß beiseite.
Wir waren zu viert.
Wir sind die klassische Sandkrug-Runde gefahren.
Am Tilly Hügel vorbei, dann in den Barneführerholz, Huntetrail, Achterbahn,
noch ein paar nette Trails im Bereich Sandkrug. Dann über den Truppenübungsplatz zurück.

War ne sehr nette Runde. Sind gute 50 km gewesen.
Also nicht ganz Dötlingen....


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

nur die achterbahn sagt mir was, war aber bestimmt toll. und tjo, ich hab auch viel gemacht. hmm duschen und was gegessen und hmm wäsche gewaschen und aufgehangen und und ja und noch viel viel mehr 





ps: muss aber ein stein gewesen sein. ich hab ein ca 2cm langen schnitt im schlauch, ca 1cm sind durch den mantel gegangen und dann halt direkt in den schlauch. muss aber ca unmittelbar bei mir passiert sein, da die luft nichtmal 2min drinbleibt. schon pech irgendwie.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ... ich hab ein ca 2cm langen schnitt im schlauch...




Das Loch wirst Du wohl kaum wieder dicht bekommen.
Also ab damit in die Tonne und gleich einen neuen raufziehen!


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

wieso es gibt ja richtig große pflaster  komisch ist, das der flicken schon nicht kleben wollte. war das zeug wohl schon zu alt. werd mal morgen zur fahrradstation laufen und mir nen neuen schlauch kaufen. 

was mir aufgefallen ist, der schnitt ist auch im mantel, außenseite ca 3cm innenseite ca 1cm lang. sollte aber doch nicht schlimm sein oder ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> was mir aufgefallen ist, der schnitt ist auch im mantel, außenseite ca 3cm innenseite ca 1cm lang. sollte aber doch nicht schlimm sein oder ?



Ob das schlimm ist, wirst Du erst merken, wenn Du denn Reifen wieder  aufpumpst. 
Dann wird das Loch sicher wieder größer. Dann merkst Du, wie die Karkasse geschädigt worden ist.

Wolltest Du nicht sowieso einen anderen Reifen fahren? Nobby oder nicht?

Hast Du vielleicht einen Bordstein überrollt und einen Durchschlag gehabt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

ne das kann nicht sein, ich hebe das vorderrad immer drüber. muss schon ein stein gewesen sein. ich werd es morgen mit dem neuen schlauch mal testen und schaun wie das ausschaut. 

ja hab mich mal informiert und hab eigentlich nur schlechtes über den nobby gelesen, wenn ich einen neuen brauche, wirds wohl der albert in 2.4 werden.


----------



## Geestraider (6. September 2009)

unter umständen könnte sich der schlauch durch den mantel drücken, quasi wie bei nem leistenbruch. siehe anhang>>> ist nem kumpel letztes jahr im harz passiert, zum glück hatten wir etwas tape mit, so konnten wir die letzten 10km auch noch "fahren"


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

hmm ist ja ziemlich uncool das ganze. ich werd morgen mal nen neuen schlauch kaufen und die sache beobachten.


----------



## Geestraider (6. September 2009)

ersatzschlauch und mantel sollte man immer zuhause haben. und aus eigener erfahrung kann ich ein ausfallende auch empfehlen


----------



## Seiffen (6. September 2009)

bei so einem großen Reifenplatzer kauf Die gleich einen neuen Mantel. Sonst bleibst Du mit dem gleichen Schaden mitten in der Pampa liegen. Dann brauchst Du auch einen neuen Mantel und einen neuen Schlauch.
Manni


----------



## Geestraider (6. September 2009)

mal anderes thema,
ich war heute am wellohsberg unterwegs. wollte mal schauen ob die trails wieder frei von kraut sind. zu meinem erstaunen musste ich feststellen das, ross&reiter sei dank, ein paar der ganz alten trails wieder durchgängig sind. der untergrund ist allerdings sehr sandig und von den pferden aufgewühlt. dadurch sind die langen anstiege natürlich sehr kraftraubend und bei den abfahrten kommt man nicht so richtig in fahrt, aber trotz allem ist ein abstecher sehr lohnenswert 
wenn ihr aus oldenburg kommend mal wieder nach dötlingen fahrt solltet ihr das kurze stückchen ruhig noch weiter fahren


----------



## pinocchi0 (6. September 2009)

sand... hör blos auf damit  der kostet nur kraft und macht einen müde. wie ich diesen "sand" nicht mag.


----------



## Geestraider (7. September 2009)

dann kauf dir doch ein rennrad


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

hau ab mit rennrädern,

hab mir gerade schläuche gekauft und auch ein cube rennrad gesehen. oben stand aber nen cube stereo zur inspektion. also wenn dann wirds nächstes frühjahr nen stereo oder 



 * fritzz *


----------



## ol-kraut (7. September 2009)

ICH WILL WIEDER AUF MEINEN BOCK! GAAAAAAAAH!!!!111einself *durchdreh*

Ich halts nicht mehr aus, ich will wieder fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

was haste denn gemacht, dass du nimmer fahren kannst ? achja, wenn du nicht fahren kannst, kannste ja mein bike putzen  gibt vielleicht auch ein gewissen flair.


----------



## ol-kraut (7. September 2009)

Leistenbruch, nun bin ich erstmal außer Gefecht.

Dein Bike putze ich mit Teer und abschließend gibts eine Lack-Kur mit Federn!


----------



## OldenBiker (7. September 2009)

denn hat er billig 'n Vollgefedertes Bike


----------



## ol-kraut (7. September 2009)

Oh Gott, Füße hoch! 

Der war nicht schlecht... *g*


----------



## Essence (7. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ach, sei dihr wieder da ja ?
> 
> könnte man so sagen, ich bin ja schon ein wenig gefrustet ^^ die flicken wollten einfach nicht auf dem schlauch kleben bleiben. keine chance... ich kauf mir morgen mal welche nach, direkt mal 3-4 stück die kosten ja nichts. hab mir auch schon so dh schläuche angeschaut, sind mir aber zu teuer für "pseudo" schutz.
> 
> ...



Übrigens, bei B.O.C. bei Famila gibt es ein Schwalbe-Schlauchautomat, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Sehr praktisch für solche Fälle am Sonntag. 26" Schläuche müssen dabei sein.

DH-Schläuche sind *ECHT* schwer, aber mMn. eine gute Schutz. Bin ab und zu mit so einem Teil von Michelin am Hinterrad gefahren, nie ein Problem.

Gruß, Baptiste


----------



## Geestraider (7. September 2009)

ich habe mir kürzlich einen FR schlauch von schwalbe gegönnt, mal schauen wie lange der macht


----------



## Flitz (7. September 2009)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Warum Karten kaufen? Einfach in die Osenberge und drauflosfahren. Die guten Trails sind eh nicht verzeichnet.
> Die findet oder kennt man.
> 
> 
> ...



recht hast Du, aber in der TK kann man sie dann hinterher auch ankreuzen


----------



## pinocchi0 (7. September 2009)

hab mir heute direkt 2 schläuche gekauft. die letzten beiden sv13 von der fahrradstation. hab da auch ordentliches flickzeug von tip top mitgenommen und siehe an, 5min später war das loch dicht  die standard schläuche, bzw oem, von cube sind aber auch ziemlich "dünn". nen dh schlauch wollte ich dann doch nicht nehmen.

aus frust bin ich gerade 20km mit schnitt 35kmh durch oldenburg gebrettert. schön wenn die straßen frei sind. und bin ich klitschnass aber erstmal zufrieden.

*vollgefedertesbike* hmmm alles klar ich komm vorbei


----------



## pinocchi0 (12. September 2009)

hi,

ist jemand von euch morgen an der schleuse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (12. September 2009)

Moinsen Männer, 

ich verfolge eure Themen mit einem "Schmunzeln"...... Wenn solche süßen kleinen Verschließteile, wie beispielsweise eine Schlauch, ein Loch haben, wird nicht geflickt, sondern neu...ganz einfach.

Aber Spaß beiseite, ich würde so gerne endlich mal wieder mitfahren, aber da hat sich eine Krankheitsphase eingeschlichen, die nunmehr schon vier Wochen andauert und noch eine weitere Woche dauern wird; Grund war eine kleine OP, über die ich hier nicht weiter sprechen möchte. Sogar meine Marathon-Planung für den 04.10.09 in Bremen ist passé. 

Ich hoffe im Oktober wieder mitfahren zu können; da bahnen sich schon einige Night-Rides an. 

Mit vorfreudigen Grüßen

Tim


----------



## pinocchi0 (12. September 2009)

*rotwerd* ich fühl mich mal nicht angesprochen :O


naja, wenn ich meine fragen nochmal lese, wirds scho bissel peinlich*kleinebrötchenback*


Dann wünsche ich dir mal gute Besserung, mögest du schnell auf den Drahtesel zurückfinden.

=)


----------



## Geestraider (13. September 2009)

bei mir ist heute regeneration angesagt. mir stecken knapp 200harzkilometer in den beinen 
aber wenn ich mal einen tourentip geben darf, wir sind unter anderem den harzer hexen-stieg von braunlage nach thale gefahren  , dagegen sind sämtliche offizielle mtb-strecken (volksbank arena-harz) die ich kenne super langweilig. die strecke besteht zu einen sehr großen teil aus trails und da ist alles mit dabei - wurzeltrails, schottertrails, serpentinen, steile rampen, verblockte trails, flowtrails und und und...
die strecke ist relativ gut ausgeschildert, zumindest im vergleich mit den arena strecken. ihr solltet aber genügend zeit mitbringen, besonders wenn ihr noch zurück wollt


----------



## vattim (13. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> *rotwerd* ich fühl mich mal nicht angesprochen :O
> 
> 
> naja, wenn ich meine fragen nochmal lese, wirds scho bissel peinlich*kleinebrötchenback*
> ...




War aber eher scherzhaft gemeint, nicht falsch verstehen


----------



## Mutti (15. September 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCY6AOXcr8M"]YouTube - Wadenkneifer 2007[/ame]

Auch in diesem Jahr soll's sie wieder geben, die "gute alte Fahrgemeinschaftsvariante" zum _Wadenkneifer_ nach Engter. 

*Treffpunkt*: Sonntag, *20.09.* um *08:00 Uhr* in OL auf dem Parkplatz unter der Autobahnausfahrt Haarentor (A28, zwischen Tankstelle "Westkreuz" und Baumarkt)! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## pinocchi0 (16. September 2009)

hi,

lust hätte ich schon, wenn auch nur die kindertour =)
nur müsste ich mitgenommen werden, falls jemand platz hätte, einfach mal bescheid sagen.

grüße

dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VTRSimon (17. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei! Und das BESTE: Das Wetter soll super werden. Also zieht euch die Badehose an und schmiert den Sattel ein!


----------



## HaDifu (17. September 2009)

Hallo Stollenritter, 

Wadenkneifer geht für mich wohl klar.., aber wie sieht es bei Euch bei der einzig waren Challenge (04.10.09 in Sandkrug)  aus??


Viele Grüße

HD


----------



## pinocchi0 (17. September 2009)

was ist denn am 4.10.09 in sandkrug ???


----------



## Kalles (17. September 2009)

Hallo,Lust auf ne super organisierte Tour am Sonntag, nämlich den Wadenkneifer?
Wie schon öfter haben wir auch beim www.wadenkneifer.de am Sonntag einige Testräder mit. Scott Genius, Specialized Enduro mit Doppelbrückengabel, Epic, ein Damenrad Safire,
Lapierre Zesty 314 u. ein Scott Ransom. Bei Bedarf bitte melden.

Gruß Kalles www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## OldenBiker (18. September 2009)

04.10.09: ich bin dabei in Sandkrug. 
Gibt's dieses Jahr eigentlich 'ne eigene wertung für die MTBler beim Crossrennen?


----------



## Mutti (18. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> was ist denn am 4.10.09 in sandkrug ???



Dann findet dort mal wieder das jährliche Cross- bzw. Querfeldein-Rennen statt, bei dem auch MTBler (bedingt ) geduldet werden.  Genauer gesagt, der 1. Lauf zum Weser-Ems-Cup 2009 / 2010. Dank uns' _OldenBiker_  hier ein bewegender ... ähm, bewegter Ausschnitt aus dem 40-minütigen Rennen der "Hobbyklassen" 2008 :

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sd37heF3o8&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - 9 Weser Ems Cup, Sandkrug[/ame]



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Gibt's dieses Jahr eigentlich 'ne eigene wertung für die MTBler beim Crossrennen?



Wohl kaum.    

Immerhin,  HD lobt zumindest _"MTB-Stadtmeisterschaften"_ aus, oder?!  

(@_HaDifu_: Wissen die Bären davon?!?  )

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## pinocchi0 (18. September 2009)

sieht ja funny aus,

ich wär dabei, wenn ich den sonntag jetzt überlebe


----------



## greyscale (19. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> sieht ja funny aus,
> 
> ich wär dabei,[...]



Wobei ich Muttis Hinweis ([MTB] "bedingt geduldet") nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen würde.

Mit 'nem Mounty sieht man da keine Sonne, also darf sich der geneigte Mountainbiker bei den WEC-Rennen im Prinzip auf die Rolle beschränken, nicht allzu sehr im Weg zu stehen.

g.


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. September 2009)

oha sind da die fronten so verhärtet ? und wieso sollte man mit nem mtb keine chance haben? ein gut trainierter biker könnte das doch auch sicherlich gewinnen oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> oha sind da die fronten so verhärtet ? und wieso sollte man mit nem mtb keine chance haben? ein gut trainierter biker könnte das doch auch sicherlich gewinnen oder etwa nicht ?


VTR Simon ist letzten Winter mit seinem Kuota Cup vorne mitgefahren. Der hat aber auch "Geschichte" was Rennen an geht.
Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (19. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> oha sind da die fronten so verhärtet ?



Na, verhärtet würde ich's nicht nennen ...   ... aber es is' 'n bisserl so, als würde man ... hmmm ... etwa Tennis und Badminton gleichzeitig auf einem Feld spielen wollen ... irgendeiner schreit immer!


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. September 2009)

dann fahr ich einfach bei den kindern mit und hoffe dass ich einfach schneller bin


----------



## ol-kraut (19. September 2009)

Was meint ihr mit MTBler in dem Sinne? Fully, Hardtail oder generell bedingt geduldet? Womit fahren die anderen denn sonst?!


----------



## Mutti (19. September 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Womit fahren die anderen denn sonst?!



... mit Cyclocrossrädern!


----------



## ol-kraut (19. September 2009)

Ah, verstehe, wobei ich es langsam ein wenig affig finde, das es für jeden Mist eine besondere Rad-Art gibt. Da blickt ja kein Mensch mehr durch. 

Dachte nun im Bezug zu "Cross" kämen eher Hardtails zum Einsatz, aber nun gut...


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. September 2009)

und die sind mit ihren rädern wesentlich schneller? im vid sind sie ja auch alle die kleine steigung hochgekrabbelt. naja. ich enthalte mich mal, da ich davon keine ahnung hab  ich schaus mir ambesten mal live an, und wenn wer meckert wird er direkt mit meinen dicken reifen übergefahren


----------



## Mutti (19. September 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> ... eine besondere Rad-Art gibt.



Ich find' Vielfalt gut!


----------



## OldenBiker (19. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiss (und das ist nicht unbedingt viel ), gab's die Crosser hier noch vor den MTBs. Im Grunde fahren Straßenrenner mit Stollenreifen durch's Gelände.


Und bloß keine Hoffnung machen, 'ne Chance gegen die Crosser zu haben, kannste mal getrost vergessen (mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen, ebn halt den Profis).
Am besten ganz hinten starten, dann fällt das nicht so auf, wenn man durchgereicht wird. Bin ja dies Jahr zum 3. mal dabei. Schade, dass die Mountis keine eigene Wertung haben.
Also für die Mounti-Fahrer eigentlich nur was 'Just for Fun'.

Bis morgen zum Wadenkneifer.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## VTRSimon (19. September 2009)

Vielen Dank Herr Lemmler! Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt! 

Also ich bin letztes Jahr mit ner defekten, schleifenden Bremse 11. in Sandkrug und 4. in Cloppenburg geworden. 
Es geht also generell mit dem MTB, aber ich kotze jedesmal auf den Geraden, da kommt man einfach nicht ganz mit! 28 vs. 26 Zoll hat somit doch seine Unterschiede. Das Gewicht kommt evtl. noch dazu. Aber möglich ist alles! Dieses Jahr kann ich leider nicht in Sandkrug starten, da ich in Bayern auf Bergpfaden unterwegs sein werde. Schade! 

Bis morgen beim Wadenkneifer, Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (19. September 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe, wobei ich es langsam ein wenig affig finde, das es für jeden Mist eine besondere Rad-Art gibt. Da blickt ja kein Mensch mehr durch. [...]




Natürlich gibt es für jeden Mist ein Extra-Rad. Du merkst doch auch schon, dass an bestimmten Stellen ein Fully einem Hardtail überlegen ist. Und bei wiederum anderen Sachen ist halt ein Gelände-Rennrad jedem Mounty überlegen.

Ein Kwerrad ist sowas wie die Formel 1 im Gelände. Du darfst aber gerne drüber nachdenken, warum die Dinger normalerweise keine Flaschenhalter haben.



ol-kraut schrieb:


> Dachte nun im Bezug zu "Cross" kämen eher Hardtails zum Einsatz, aber nun gut...



Das ist dann CrossCountry - wieder was anderes...

g. (ich mag und brauche jedes meiner sechs Räder)


----------



## greyscale (19. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> und die sind mit ihren rädern wesentlich schneller? im vid sind sie ja auch alle die kleine steigung hochgekrabbelt. naja.[...]



Man ist halt beim Crossen schiebend/tragend zu Fuß deutlich schneller als mit dem MTB im Sattel.

g.


----------



## ol-kraut (19. September 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es für jeden Mist ein Extra-Rad. Du merkst doch auch schon, dass an bestimmten Stellen ein Fully einem Hardtail überlegen ist. Und bei wiederum anderen Sachen ist halt ein Gelände-Rennrad jedem Mounty überlegen.
> 
> Ein Kwerrad ist sowas wie die Formel 1 im Gelände. Du darfst aber gerne drüber nachdenken, warum die Dinger normalerweise keine Flaschenhalter haben.
> 
> ...



Mir ist das alles durchaus klar, trotzdem finde ich es übertrieben, wenn die sich so anstellen, wie teilweise geschildert wurde. Nichts weiter... 

Werd morgen vielleicht das erste mal wieder für mich eine kleine Tour machen. Bin leider noch nicht so richtig wieder fit und mal schauen, ob es morgen gut geht.


----------



## Mutti (19. September 2009)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> ... so anstellen, wie teilweise geschildert wurde.






Apropos, ...


greyscale schrieb:


> "... wieder was anderes"


Luscht auf einen kleinen, unterhaltsamen "Werbespot" zum Wochenende? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u3aShlRoZQ&feature=related"]YouTube - Columbia - Dan Heaton (Long) Mountain Unicycling[/ame]

_Übrigens, super auch für die Fahrtechnik auf zwei Rädern bzw. Zweirädern!  _


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. September 2009)

hmm da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die rennräder der hügel so durch die gegend brettern.

*gespanntbin*


----------



## dani72 (20. September 2009)

Wissen die Bären davon?!?  

es sind 5 Fahrer von denen schon gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (20. September 2009)

dani72 schrieb:


> Wissen die Bären davon?!?
> es sind 5 Fahrer von denen schon gemeldet.



Ich meine ja nur, wegen der _Stadt- / Stattmeisterschaften_ ...


----------



## Flitz (20. September 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> Apropos, ...
> 
> Luscht auf einen kleinen, unterhaltsamen "Werbespot" zum Wochenende?
> 
> ...



Jep! Waaahnsinn! Sah neulich einen kurzen TV-Bericht: Da fuhren drei Könner dieser Disziplin die Zugspitze runter. Was nich alles geht!


----------



## dinosaur (20. September 2009)

Hallo,
im Reglement des Weser-Ems-Cup sind Mountainbikes ausdrücklich erlaubt! Bin dort auch mehrere Jahre mit dem Mounty mitgefahren, am Anfang sogar mit meinem Enduro-Fully. Wer dort einen Lauf gewinnt- auch in der Hobbyklasse- ist auf jedem Rad schnell!
Da ich auch die Vielfalt der Zweiräder liebe, starte ich seit letztem Jahr auch mit einem Crosser. Ist auf den norddeutschen Kursen schon schneller als ein Mounty, bekommt aber klare Abzüge in der Komfortnote = am liebsten fahr ich doch Fully- aber eben nicht beim WEC
See you in Sandkrug
Ciao
dino


----------



## hihaol (20. September 2009)

Flitz schrieb:


> Jep! Waaahnsinn! Sah neulich einen kurzen TV-Bericht: Da fuhren drei Könner dieser Disziplin die Zugspitze runter. Was nich alles geht!



    Ich bin jetzt erst mal eine Woche in Winterberg. http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de ...... 

Ist zwar nicht die Zugspitze, habe aber auch mehr als nur EIN Rad dabei


----------



## Mutti (20. September 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erst mal eine Woche in Winterberg. Ist zwar nicht die Zugspitze, ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIW-aBCPhD4"]YouTube - Einradler auf der Zugspitze[/ame]



hihaol schrieb:


> ... habe aber sowieso mehr als nur 1 Rad dabei



Hey, ich weiß, wer Dir in OL noch schnell 'n _Muni_ verdealen ...  ... und wer Dir hier auch gleich noch ein paar grundlegende Betriebshinweise mit auf den Weg geben könnte!  

So oder so, viel Spaß am Hang!



P.S.: Hmmm, werden _Municycles_ beim WEC eigentlich auch gedul... uuups ... ähm, zugelassen?!? 

P.P.S.: Hö, langsam wird das Einbetten von Videos in diesen Thread echt zur Routine.


----------



## greyscale (20. September 2009)

Mutti schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S.: Hmmm, werden _Municycles_ beim WEC eigentlich auch gedul... uuups ... ähm, zugelassen?!?
> [...]



Da unser kleinkarierter Dachverband im Prinzip alles bis zum Stuhlgang reglementiert, eher nicht...

g.


----------



## metusalem (21. September 2009)

...bin dann mal weg. -> http://www.rennstrecken.tv/strecke/cartagena/ !

Mal was anderes auf zwei Rädern. Diesmal in der Disziplin Classic Superbike..
Ich wünsche allen Mittwochs-Nightridern und Sonntagsausflüglern mächtig viel Spass und vor allem gutes Wetter!
Wir sehen uns spätestens beim WE-Cup. Dann allerdings an und nicht auf der Strecke.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. September 2009)

metusalem schrieb:


> ...bin dann mal weg...



... wie gut, dass ich weiß, dass Du nur den Service machst....
Gute Fahrt mit dem 7,5 t...

Bis demnächst...


----------



## Mutti (24. September 2009)

... und ich schätze ja nicht nur die Vielfalt, sondern auch den Überblick. 

In diesem Sinne, hier die (ein, zwei Leuten  ) versprochene Liste von ...

*Events im 150-km-Radius um OL im Oktober 2009*

So, 04.10. *Gieten-MA* ("13. Hondsrug Classic", offenes 2 x 27 km MTB-Rennen auf dem "Hondsrug" bei Assen - 115 km von OL) 
So, 04.10. *Sandkrug-CC* 
---
Sa, 10.10. *Bellingwolde-CTF* ("Mulder ATB-Tocht", 30 und 50 km durch die Geest an der Ems - 85 km von OL)
So, 11.10. *Stemwede-CTF* [inoffiziell nun wohl max. 53 km, aber bei 1500 Hm (!?) - durch die "Stemmer Berge" - 90 km von OL] 
So, 11.10. *Engter-CC* (- 95 km von OL)
---
So, 18.10. *Losser-CTF* ("Twentse Heuvelen Tocht" über 32, 45 und 55 km durch die Hügel um Twente - 145 km von OL)
So, 18.10. (voraussichtlich) *OSEO*  
---
So, 25.10. *Jipsingboertange-CTF* ("Westerwoldetocht", 30 und 50 km durch Westerwolde - 90 km von OL)

Und nu'?


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. September 2009)

jemand heute um 13 uhr radeln ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (27. September 2009)

Ich leider nicht. Lieg unerwartet noch länger flach, zumindest bin ich zwar schon wieder auf den Beinen, aber radfahren wäre nun das schlechteste was ich machen könnte. Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie ich danach schmachte.


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. September 2009)

also für mich hats radfahren erstmal erledigt. nachdem ich mir heute meine wade am kettenblatt aufgerissen habe, liege ich flach, darf das bein mindestens 5 tage nicht bewegen, bis die naht fest ist. nach 14 tagen werden die fäden gezogen.

für die die es wissen wollen wie es passiert, ich bin beim zweitenmal achterban fahren irgendwie ein wenig ins schleudern geraten, bin mit dem rechten fuß von der pedale, wollte wieder reintreten und trete ins leere, konnte mich irgendwie nach links schaukeln und bin dann sanft gelandet, nur hab ich mir meine rechte wade am oberen kettenblatt aufgerissen, fetzen hingen noch dran . ging durch die haut, durchs fett- binde gewebe bis kurz vor den muskel. glück im unglück, muskel heile, nerven heile, nur trage ich nen gibs. und humpel auf gehhilfen durch die gegend. da ich eine innere naht und eine äußere naht habe, ist belastung erstmal ziemlich uncool 

unglaublich wie viel pech ich doch habe 


ps: im notfallbericht steht, eine 12cm lange 2cm tiefe klaffende wunde ;O ;O ;O


----------



## hihaol (27. September 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> unglaublich wie viel pech ich doch habe
> 
> 
> ps: im notfallbericht steht, eine 12cm lange 2cm tiefe klaffende wunde ;O ;O ;O



Das ist doch was für die Rubrik:

Eure schlimmsten Stürze   (Mehrseitiges Thema 1 2 3 4 5 ... Letzte Seite)
15.10.2001 - Daenzer

 GUTE BESSERung


----------



## ol-kraut (27. September 2009)

Oha, das ist schon recht übel, zumal die Wundversorgung bei Verletzungen mit Öl recht kompliziert sein können. Pass auf, das du dir deswegen keine Entzündung holst. Gute Besserung.


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. September 2009)

hi, 

danke, aber gips kommt morgen schon wieder ab, da ich mein hausarzt die wunde jeden tag begutachten muss, wegen gerade dieser infektionen.

musste mir sogar noch ne impfung gegen tetanus geben lassen. 

nur ärger hab ich


----------



## ol-kraut (27. September 2009)

Tetanus ist normal, aber Öl ist halt problematisch. Hab mich gestern noch an einer Kettensäge geschnitten, muss ich auch erstmal im Auge behalten. Bin halt ein Döspaddel...


----------



## pinocchi0 (27. September 2009)

naja, die gute chirugin hat mir schon gezeigt, dass sie das gut desinfiziert hat. es fühlte sich an, als würde sie säure oder benzin, welches sie anzündet, in die wunde gießen. echt unglaublich, noch schlimmer war die betäubung. die hat gebrannt OMG 

aber ich hab mir nichts anmerken lassen, bin ja schon ein großer junge. hoffe, dass ich da keine infektion bekomme. könnte unter umständen dann noch länger dauern. was gewiss uncool ist.


----------



## greyscale (27. September 2009)

War ja sonst eine sehr nette Ausfahrt bei tollem Wetter.

@Pinocchio: Gute Besserung. Bei deiner nächsten Ausfahrt sind die Wege wieder grünzeigsfrei...

Wie kommt man eigentlich mit so einer Verletzung wieder von der Achterbahn weg? Das ist ja fast eine der ambulanzfernsten Ecken im ganzen Wald.

g.


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. September 2009)

Danke und naja, es tat nicht sehr weh, und geblutet hatt es auch nur bedingt. bin halt erstmal aufgestiegen und weitergefahren, bis ich die anderen eingeholt hatte. danach nen verband drum. man selbst denkt ja immer. egal ich fahr locker zurück. aber ich wurd dann zurück gefahren =)

das wetter war echt perfekt und es waren ja erst gerade mal 25km. wär echt gern noch weiter gefahren..... schön dumm gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metusalem (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr verstrahlten!

Bin seit Dienstag wieder von meinem "Seitensprung" Motorradrennen in Spanien zurück.
Der absolute Hammer sowas! 
Wir waren mit zwei Teams da. (TT-Racing & Scuderia A.C.R.)
Ergebnisse: http://www.deccla.net/redirres.php?res=98
Das schöne am Seitensprung ist: Er macht Spass.
Es war so ziemlich alles dabei was einem so passieren kann: Freude und Leid liegen ja bekanntlich nahe bei einander. That's Race!

Fährt jemand von Euch am Sonntag den WE-Cup?

Wenn es bei mir klappt, bin ich am Sonntag in der Boxengasse... äh??? an der Strecke. In Sandkrug!

Man sieht sich

Peter


----------



## hihaol (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo MTB'ler

Hier ein neues *High Light* aus dem Oldenburger Land.
Empfehlen möchte ich Euch den neu eröffneten *OSTERBURGER UTKIEK*

Es handelt sich dabei um die alte Deponie Eidechsenstrasse in Oldenburgs Süden. (nähe Städtisches Krankenhaus)

Sicherlich sind die Berge mit *max. 30 m* nicht mit Harz, Sauerland oder gar Alpen vergleichbar, aber ein wenig ALPIN fühlt sich das doch an....  vor allem ohne weite Anreise. 

Harter Sand und loser Schotter, wenig Pflaster, sind die Wege zwischen den drei *'Bergen'*

Auf dem Hinweisschild steht - was für'n Scherz -
Auf Grund des _starken Gefälle_ hat das Mountainbiken _zu unterbleiben_ ....
Das ist das gleiche wie: Starker Durst , kühles Bier --> _nicht trinken dürfen_

Also mal locker übersehen. Zur Kaffeezeit ist es aber zu voll mit Fussgängern. Man muß ein bisschen Glück haben wegen der Auslastung der Wege.

Also: Ein neuer Spot in OL Süden. Gut zu verbinden mit Touren nach Sandkrug.

Eventuell hat ja jemand einen Höhenmetermessgerät: Würd' mich mal interessieren, wie viel HM man in einer Stunde sammeln kann.


----------



## Seiffen (4. Oktober 2009)

moin, moin,
na, da wollen wohl wieder einige Klug*******r mal wieder ihre Macht ausüben. 
Man beachte die Formulierung: .....hat zu unterbleiben. 
Wenn wir uns das gefallen lassen, bekommen wir auch bald angeordnet, wann wir abends ins Bett zu gehen haben.
Mit zivilem Ungehorsam,
Manni


----------



## metusalem (4. Oktober 2009)

Seiffen schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> na, da wollen wohl wieder einige Klug*******r mal wieder ihre Macht ausüben.
> Man beachte die Formulierung: .....hat zu unterbleiben.
> Wenn wir uns das gefallen lassen, bekommen wir auch bald angeordnet, wann wir abends ins Bett zu gehen haben.
> ...





Wenn Mountainbiken aufgrund starken Gefälles "zu unterbleiben" hat, bekommen wir dafür sicherlich einige packende Rollator-Zweikämpfe zu sehen. Hoffentlich sind entsprechende Auslaufzonen in die Planung eingeflossen.
Aber im Ernst: Wo soll denn da das Problem sein?

Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Mutti (4. Oktober 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> ... aber ein wenig ALPIN fühlt sich das doch an.



Jau, für hiesige Verhältnisse ... und überhaupt ...   ... 'was Feines, das Areal.  Oder?! 






*= Konzept für die Nachnutzung der Deponie OL-Osternburg (Planungsbüro Wirz)*

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## schnitzlwirt (4. Oktober 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> ein wenig ALPIN fühlt sich das doch an....:



 OBACHT!!:  

Gebirge sind Gruppen von Bergen. Sie sind als Klimascheide wirksam, besonders wenn sie sich westöstlich erstrecken oder wenn sie Küstenland vom Binnenland trennen. Sie hemmen den horizontalen Luftaustausch und gewähren der dem (kalten) Wind abgewandten Seite (Lee) Wind- und Kälteschutz. Auf den verschiedenen Seiten der Gebirge können Temperatur, Luftdruck und Feuchtigkeit sehr unterschiedlich sein.

Die genaue Analyse und Vorhersage des über Gebirgen häufig besonders komplexen Wettergeschehens ist nach wie vor eine große Herausforderung für die Atmosphärenforschung. Besonders wichtig sind Niederschlagsprozesse. Immer wieder auftretende Starkregenepisoden verursachen häufig Überschwemmungen. Verbesserte Warnungen könnten helfen, die hohen volkswirtschaftlichen Schäden zu verringern. Heftige Wellenbewegungen in der das Gebirge überströmenden Luft und die mit ihnen verbundenen starken Turbulenzen sind eine stete potenzielle Gefahr für den Luftverkehr. 




...legt euch also nicht mit den Stockenten an! 

mfg schnitzl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2009)

*So, das ist der 1. Teil des Cross-Rennens in Sandkrug...*​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eISZbtr1KN0&fmt=18"]YouTube - 1. Lauf 10 Weser Ems Cup[/ame]


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2009)

*und das ist Teil 2...*​
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0P4khtW_w4&fmt=18"]YouTube - 1 Lauf 10 Weser Ems Cup 2 Teil[/ame]

lieben Gruß vom Kameramann...


----------



## Mutti (5. Oktober 2009)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> lieben Gruß vom Kameramann


----------



## Flitz (7. Oktober 2009)

> Auf dem Hinweisschild steht - was für'n Scherz -
> Auf Grund des starken Gefälle hat das Mountainbiken zu unterbleiben ....
> Das ist das gleiche wie: Starker Durst , kühles Bier --> nicht trinken dürfen.



man wird sehen

Auf dem Schild am Eisbach in München steht: 
"Surfen und Baden verboten.
Lebensgefahr wegen u.a. wassertechnischer Einbauten und gefährlicher Uferströmungen
Verwaltung des englischen Garten München"
- wie lade ich denn hier ein Foto hoch? -

Gerade wegen dieser netten wassertechnischen Einbauten ist dort eine prima Welle kann man sehr schön coole Surfer beobachten . Kann man übrigens auch bei uns an der Hunte. Habe dort diesen Sommer 2 Typen unter der Holzbrücke Nähe Astrup getroffen...die Welle dort ist allerdings nicht so stark wie im Eisbach.


----------



## HaDifu (7. Oktober 2009)

Danke lieber oldenbürger!!..


----------



## Mutti (7. Oktober 2009)

*Fahrgemeinschafts-Treff* zur _*1. CTF "Durch den Stemweder Berg"*_ (bzw. zum _*WEC in Engter*_):

Sonntag, *11.10.*, *08:00 Uhr* auf dem Parkplatz unter der Autobahnausfahrt OL-Haarentor (A28, zwischen Tankstelle "Westkreuz" und Baumarkt)! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## hihaol (8. Oktober 2009)

schnitzlwirt schrieb:


> OBACHT!!:
> 
> 
> .......besonders wichtig sind Niederschlagsprozesse.
> mfg schnitzl



...und ich wundere mich schon, warum es in Osternburg nicht regnet und in Wahnbek um so kräftiger....

          Ein Nordlicht mit Wissen über die Alpen. Interessant


----------



## OldenBiker (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe meine Eindrücke der Stemweder Berg CTF hochgeladen. Video folgt in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Oktober 2009)

Video vom Stemweder Berg ist hochgeladen. Habt echt was verpasst.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. Oktober 2009)

man war das schlammig da, ich hätte mir nur eingesaut 

morgen kommen die fäden raus, mal schaun was der arzt sagt. wenn er grünes licht gibt, gibts action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (13. Oktober 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> man war das schlammig da, ich hätte mir nur eingesaut



So schlammig war's nun auch wieder nicht. Außerdem: wir haben Herbst. da is' nix mehr mit sauber bleiben .


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (13. Oktober 2009)

hmm im Dreck wühlen ja ? mmh, ja das hört sich gut an, denn ich bin ja ein kleiner dreckspatz.

das Bein hält, war gerade 5km joggen und die Sauna hat es auch überstanden. was mir aber gerade beim Bike anschauen aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Kurbel trete dann knackt das Ding wie wild. denke mal dass das Lager hinüber ist, nach 1200km und wenn ich auf den mittleren ritzen vorn und auf dem kleinsten Ritzel hinten fahre, springt die Kette oder rutscht durch oder was auch immer, auf jeden Fall knackt das derbe laut und die Kette springt ein Stückchen bei großer last, vor allem beim anfahren.....

dabei war es doch erst bei der Inspektion und genau das habe ich bemängelt ;(

ist ein lagertausch für die Kurbel schwer? müsste mir ja nur mal das Werkzeug besorgen. und die springende kette? Kassette nachziehen? neue kette? oder ???


----------



## OldenBiker (14. Oktober 2009)

Muss nicht unbedingt das Innenlager sein. Können die Pedale sein, die Spiel haben, die Kurbelschraube hat sich etwas gelöst, die Kettenblattschrauben sind locker.
Wenn das aber nur knackt, wenn Du vorne in auf dem mittleren und hinten auf dem kleinsten Ritzel bist, liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich am Schräglauf der Kette. Da lässt sich nur eins machen: Schräglauf der Kette vermeiden.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## vattim (14. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen, 

heute seit langem mal wieder eine kleine Tour und erstmals den Osternburger Utkiek gefahren......sehr nett.  Wetter klasse, aber frisch









Nebenbei  (oder auch formatfüllend)  mein "gutes altes Canonien" in aktueller Ausbaustufe mit neuem Thomson Elite Vorbau, 15 Grad negativ montiert und dazu wieder den Syntace Vector Lowrider montiert, statt Duraflite mit Tune-Hörnchen......nur falls es jemanden interessiert


Bis bald

T.


----------



## pinocchi0 (14. Oktober 2009)

hmm, ich will auch wieder rumrasen. der doc hat zwar die fäden gezogen, nur meinte dieser, freitag will er nochmal nachsehen und ggf montag nochmal, sport hat er mir verboten ;(


----------



## vattim (14. Oktober 2009)

Das wird schon. Ich hatte Ende August eine kleine, aber sehr unangenehme OP. War mitten in der Marathonvorbereitung für Bremen. Musste ich alles absagen. Seit dem null Sport. Heute war es dafür umso g...., aber auch sehr anstrengend, die Steigungen im Utkiek zu fahren. 

Also, ich kann dich gut verstehen. Lieber vernünftig auskurieren und dann wieder richtig Gas geben

Aufmunternde Grüße

Tim


----------



## hihaol (15. Oktober 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> ..., aber auch sehr anstrengend, die Steigungen im Utkiek zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Tim



...und das in 26133 Oldenburg in Oldenburg

EIN WUNDER


----------



## vattim (15. Oktober 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> ...und das in 26133 Oldenburg in Oldenburg
> 
> EIN WUNDER




Wer hätte das gedacht. Aber ich persönlich führe das auf meine mangelnde Fitnes zurück. 

Vielleicht können wir das ja demnächst mit einer kleinen "Bike-Kombo" erproben. Würd mich freuen. Ich muss dieses Jahr noch unbedingt ein paar Kilometer machen...so zum Spaß.


----------



## Mutti (16. Oktober 2009)

vattim schrieb:


> Vielleicht können wir das ja demnächst mit einer kleinen "Bike-Kombo" erproben. Würd mich freuen. Ich muss dieses Jahr noch unbedingt ein paar Kilometer machen...so zum Spaß.





... und dann wieder_ "dem Himmel ein Stück näher"_! 

Übrigens, *hier* scheint ja jemand mit viel Liebe, Einsatz, Kreativität und Spaß bei der Sache zu sein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (16. Oktober 2009)

hahahahahhahah nice,

ONE ON ONE!!!

nächste woche darf ich das bein wieder belasten, hab zwar dann 3 wochen nur rumgelegen aber mal guggn


----------



## Mutti (21. Oktober 2009)

... um alle Heilungs- und Erholungspausen zu verkürzen, und um den Fred mal wieder nach oben zu holen, und weil es darin zuletzt auch um Fixies ging, und weil wir uns hier bei mir heute Abend über folgende Produktion ziemlich infantil beömmelt haben, erdreiste ich mich mal wieder, ein kleines, unterhaltsames Off-Topic-Video einzubetten. Viel Spaß:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube - Performance[/ame]

P.S.: Ich will auf's Rad, egal auf was für eins. Sofort!


----------



## hgan60 (22. Oktober 2009)

mir is ein rad geklaut worden...
-spezialized rockhopper,neu lackiert
-105 naben,messerspeichen,dp18 felgen tria maß
-conti grand prix mäntel
-rote dx bremsen
-deore umwerfer
-shimano kurbel,surly kettenblatt
-fsa steuesatz,karbon ring
-3ttt vorbau
-xlc pro lenker,gekürzt
-nishiki sattel

wenns einer sieht,in der bucht oder sonstwo..bitte pn oder dem fahrer gleich aufs maul !!


----------



## Hermomat (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leude!

Geht was am So. 25er am KüstenkanalschleusenMountenbikertreff um13 Uhr ?

Muß doch auch mit meinem jungfäulichen FAT ein paar Kilometer machen.

Gruß Herms


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Oktober 2009)

... also letzten Sonntag waren 5 MTBler anwesend.... 

In Anbetracht des heutigen Wetters werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch 
an der Schleuse sein.

Gruß


----------



## metusalem (25. Oktober 2009)

Heute

Goldener Oktober, super Wetter, elf Leute und 'ne super Tour!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (25. Oktober 2009)

elf leute wart ihr ??? ohman.... ich wollte auch noch kommen, ich war kurz davor, aber ich soll ja morgen nochmal zum arzt wegen der wade. ;( ohman ich hoffe er sagt, alles klar, naht ok, kannst loslegen ;(

*wein*


----------



## Friese08 (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin, ich würde mich gerne euch anschließen und mit euch fahren, doch wo ist Buhl?
Da ich neu in Oldenburg bin kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus
Wär schön wenn sich jemand meldet  Danke.

Friese08


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. Oktober 2009)

Buhl bikes ist in der Lambertistraße. wenn in der innenstadt bist, fährst du die nadorsterstraße entlang, nach ca 1-1.5km geht es dann links in die lamberti straße, fahr sie einfach entlang und dann siehst du nach ca 500m auf der linken seite das geschäft =)


----------



## Friese08 (26. Oktober 2009)

okay vielen Dank werde dort morgen mal hinfahren und es mir angucken.
Die Nadorster ist ja bekannt und auch in der nähe.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Oktober 2009)

Friese08 schrieb:


> ... doch wo ist Buhl?



Buhl ist hier..


----------



## Mutti (26. Oktober 2009)

Friese08 schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde mich gerne euch anschließen und mit euch fahren, doch wo ist ...



Nur, getroffen wird sich *Sonntags* nicht in der Lambertistraße, sondern (um 13:00 Uhr) an der Schleuse!


----------



## Friese08 (27. Oktober 2009)

okay, danke.
Diesen Sonntag bin ich leider nicht da, da wir in Hamburg sind.
Doch zum nächsten Treff wäre ich dann auf jedenfall da.
Hoffe das ist leicht zu finden, ich wohne bei der Amalienbrücke, muß ich dann richtung alte hubbrücke?

Friese08


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (27. Oktober 2009)

Friese08 schrieb:


> okay, danke.
> Diesen Sonntag bin ich leider nicht da, da wir in Hamburg sind.
> Doch zum nächsten Treff wäre ich dann auf jedenfall da.
> Hoffe das ist leicht zu finden, ich wohne bei der Amalienbrücke, muß ich dann richtung alte hubbrücke?
> ...


Ja! Du bleibst dann auf dem Rad- und Fussweg links direkt am Wasser. Dann direkt nachdem Du unter der Autobahn durch bist, hoch auf den Niedersachsendamm. Oben auf der Brücke über der Schleuse ist der Treffpunkt. Hier noch ein Kartenschnipsel. Kannst natürlich auch über den Westfalendamm kommen und zur Einstimmung die Treppe hochfahren  (Was einige gerne machen, da sie sehr schöne langgestreckte Stufen hat)
Gruß Matthias


----------



## greyscale (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

die Tische für die kommende Hallensaison sind gebucht, s. Webseite.

Erster Stammtisch ist dann am Freitag, 13.11.2009 um 20:00 Uhr im Phönix in der Ehnernstraße.
Die dann folgenden finden jeweils am zweiten Freitag des Monats im Solero, Alexanderstraße statt.

Für die jenigen, die noch auf das aktualisierte Telefonkärtchen möchten: Nummer her!

Beste Grüße

g.


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. Oktober 2009)

> Moinsen,
> 
> heute seit langem mal wieder eine kleine Tour und erstmals den Osternburger Utkiek gefahren......sehr nett. Wetter klasse, aber frisch


 
ok, kann mir mal wer eine kleine wegbeschreibung geben, wie ich da hinkomme? bzw so was großes in der nähe, was man kennen könnte ? zb. osternburger mc donalds, dann links 500m rechts und da sein ect 

würd mich das gern mal anschauen.


*edit* ok hab bissel gegooled und es gefunden, Eidechsenstraße ist vielleicht 5min von mir . werds mir mal anschauen am wochenende. onkel doktor hat gesagt, ich darf wieder bäume zerstreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (28. Oktober 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ok, kann mir mal wer eine kleine wegbeschreibung geben, wie ich da hinkomme? bzw so was großes in der nähe, was man kennen könnte ? zb. osternburger mc donalds, dann links 500m rechts und da sein ect
> 
> würd mich das gern mal anschauen.


Hier der Flyer der Stadt und hier ein Link zu ner Karte. Am Besten auf Hybrid oder auch mal aufs Luftbild schauen.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## vattim (1. November 2009)

Moinsen,

fährt heute jemand ?  Wetter soll ab mittags ja eher bescheiden sein-


Grüße

 T.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. November 2009)

...  ich würde schon.
Bin aber aktuell auch noch am Schwanken. 
Das Wetter hat sich noch nicht ganz entschieden.

Also noch ein wenig Abwarten.

LG


----------



## vattim (1. November 2009)

Da Spontanität bekanntermaßen wohl überlegt sein soll, werde ich mich gg. 11:00 Uhr Rtg. Schleuse auf den Weg machen und dann kurz über den Utkiek brettern. Nur eine kleine Runde...., um dem Regen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2009)

also ich hatte gestern super wetter 
geniale trailrunde über harpstedt - wildeshausen - dötlingen bis ostrittrum


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. November 2009)

... so und ich hatte heute auch gutes Wetter in Sandkrug.
Zumindest hat es nicht geregnet.
Leider waren 10 Personen weniger da, als letzten Sonntag.
Die schauen wohl alle zuviel in die Wettervorhersage!

Ich hoffe, das beim nächsten Mal wieder mehr als 1 Person an der Schleuse ist....

LG


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2009)

entschuldige, aber mir ist der umweg über die schleuse einfach zu weit


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. November 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> entschuldige, aber mir ist der umweg über die schleuse einfach zu weit



okay, Du bist entschuldigt...


----------



## Hermomat (6. November 2009)

Vielleicht klappt es ja diesen So.----------------------------------Pic.                                                        Utkiek OL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. November 2009)

... also ich kann es noch nicht zusagen...

Aber wenn das Wetter einigermaßen bleibt, dann bin ich pünktlich da....


----------



## vattim (8. November 2009)

Hermomat schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es ja diesen So.----------------------------------Pic.                                                        Utkiek OL.



Moinsen, 

hab`s heute leider nicht geschafft. Wetter war ja sehr einladend. Aber der "Utkiek" scheint ja ein beliebtes Ausflugsziel zu sein  




Beste Grüße

Tim


----------



## greyscale (12. November 2009)

Nur zur Erinerung: Morgen (Freitag, 13.11.) Abend, Phönix, 20:00 Uhr: Stammtisch

g.


----------



## Mutti (13. November 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinerung: Morgen (Freitag, 13.11.) Abend, Phönix, 20:00 Uhr: Stammtisch



Jepp, danke. 

Werde(n) allerdings - nach dem Training - etwas später, d.h. ab voraussichtlich 20:30 Uhr im Phoenix eintrudeln! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## greyscale (18. November 2009)

Wegen des Trikots dürft ihr schonmal anfangen, das Geld zur Seite zu legen.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (18. November 2009)

ich dachte schon das thema wäre vom tisch 
seid ihr euch mit dem design endlich einig  hoffentlich kann man sich bald mal ein bild von den edelen stoffen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (19. November 2009)

Hi,

es steckt schon viel zu viel Arbeit drin, um es noch sein zu lassen . Nur verdienen weder Oldenbürger noch ich damit Geld und müssen ab und an mal andere Dinge auf höhere Priorität setzen. 

Und da wir zumindest nicht drauflegen wollen, haben wir halt noch sehr lange auf eine Sponsorenzusage gewartet, die jetzt doch nicht kam. Es kam mittlerweile ein anderer, mit dem ich nicht gerechnet habe, also schaun wir mal, dass der KRam fertig wird.

Es gab einen Grundentwurf, auf den wir uns weitgehend geeinigt hatten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=166843&d=1246477327
Mal schauen, was Bioracer daraus macht, wenn die Logos drauf sind.

Es sind ~40 Leute bei den Anproben gewesen. Ich rechne mit dem Bestelltermin für die Trikotträger in spe mit ~ Mitte Januar.

g.


----------



## hihaol (19. November 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es steckt schon viel zu viel Arbeit drin, um es noch sein zu lassen . ten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Seiffen (20. November 2009)

Ich will auch noch,
wann kann ich denn auch mal die Muster überziehen? Mittwochs beim Buhl vielleicht?
Manni


----------



## greyscale (20. November 2009)

Die nächsten Muster in Oldenburg werden Originale.

Wir ordern einen kleinen "Überhang" an Trikots, wenn du deine Größe einschätzen kannnst, kriegen wir dich noch unter. 

Ansonsten schick' mir mal deine Größe und Gewicht oder sei zum nächsten Stammtisch am 11.12. im Solero, dann wirste geschätzt.

g.


----------



## Seiffen (20. November 2009)

Also die Länge beträgt 1,76 und z.Z. 80 Kg


----------



## pinocchi0 (22. November 2009)

hui, heute morgen nach 4 wochen operations pause und nochmal 2 wochen auf den neuen laufradsatz warten, war ich dann mal 10km durch oldenburg auf der suche nach brötchen geradelt :x

war schon ziemlich kaputt. echt bitter. mal schaun ob ich heute lust hab, dann bin ich um 13uhr bei der schleuse.

edit: bin leider einfach nicht in den tag gekommen konnte mich einfach nicht aufraffen, bin dann doch noch ca ne stunde und 20km durch die gegend gefahren und hab dabei auch den utkiek besucht. nicht schlecht. bin da ne halbe stunde im kreis, kreuz und quer gefahren, hoffentlich hat mich keiner für bescheuert gehalten


----------



## greyscale (25. November 2009)

Okay,

weiteres Vorgehen bei Trikot: Oldenbürger und ich hausieren derzeit mit einem provisorischen Entwurf inklusive Sponsorenlogos bei den Sponsoren. Das wird relativ schnell durch sein. Danach wissen wir auch, was welches Teil kostet. 

Ihr werdet kurz vor/nach Weihnachten jeder persönlich ein Bestellformular (als Word-Datei) von mir bekommen, in dem ihr uns dann bestätigt, welche Teile ihr wirklich in welcher Größe und Ausstattung definitiv bestellt. Die Datei schickt ihr dann ausgefüllt als E-Mail-Anhang oder ausgedruckt zu mir.

g.


----------



## didiundstulle (25. November 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> weiteres Vorgehen bei Trikot: Oldenbürger und ich hausieren derzeit mit einem provisorischen Entwurf inklusive Sponsorenlogos bei den Sponsoren. Das wird relativ schnell durch sein. Danach wissen wir auch, was welches Teil kostet.
> 
> ...



Haste mich noch im Verteiler drinne?
Gruß
matze


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. November 2009)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> ...bin da ne halbe stunde im kreis, kreuz und quer gefahren, hoffentlich hat mich keiner für bescheuert gehalten



... ach Du warst das...
Wir dachten schon, dass kann ja nur einer sein nach 4 Wochen OP-Pause 
und 2 Wochen Wartezeit auf den neuen Laufradsatz! 

Mist, wir haben Dich da leider nicht rumfahren sehen! 

Herzlich Willkommen zurück auf der Showbühne!

LG


----------



## greyscale (6. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

wir brauchen ein neues Logo für das neue Trikot, welches darf es denn sein?

Dimi als Kreativ-Abteilung war fleißig und hat drei Entwürfe für das neue Logo erstellt. Ein viertes
war schon auf den provisorischen Entwürfen zu sehen. Ihr dürft jetzt abstimmen, was euch am
besten gefällt:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Logo1.pdf
http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Logo2.pdf
http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Logo3.pdf
http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Logo4.jpg

Die Abstimmung findet ihr unter:

http://www.doodle.com/gx4pwh8dv8ns4q5f


Beim dritten Logo ist die Umsetzung zu PDF nicht sauber erfolgt, zur ersten Darstellung sollte das so aber reichen.

Weitere Vorschläge werden bis Weihnachten noch gerne gehört;-).

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (6. Dezember 2009)

Die ersten Beiden gefallen mir, 3&4 finde ich nicht so dolle.


----------



## greyscale (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte nur an den nächsten Stammtisch im Solero am Freitag (11.12.09) um 20:00 Uhr erinnern.

g.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (11. Dezember 2009)

Vor dem Stammtisch im Solero ist für alle Oldenburger Pflichttermin bei Timo/ Buhl Bikes zur Weihnachtsfeier.

11.12. - 16.00 bis open end​
Ab 18:00 ist Versteigerung!!


----------



## Harz-Fan (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane für den Sommer eine Transalp. Zeitraum ca. 21.07. bis 31.07.2010. Die Tour sollte ca. 5-8 Tage dauern. Tagesetappen 2000-3000 hm. Ich könnte die Tour gerne planen (GPS), bin aber auch völlig offen für Vorschläge. Beim letzten mal sind wir klassisch von Mittenwald bis Riva gefahren mit kleinem Rucksack, ca. 5kg. War einfach genial. Die Anreise soll wieder im PKW erfolgen, Übernachtung in Hütten/Hotels. Gesamtkosten werden ca. 500 betragen. 

Na, das ist doch genau die Motivationsspritze, die wir im Winter brauchen, oder?

Meldet euch beim Harz-Fan, wenn ihr Lust bekommen habt.

Gruß


----------



## greyscale (15. Dezember 2009)

Zum Tikot:

Wir können, wenn ihr wollt, individuelle Namen aufdrucken lassen.

Ansonsten machen wir gerade die Rechnungen für die Sponsoren fertig und ich fange langsam damit an, die Bestellformulare für die Trikotbesteller zu erstellen. Zwei Monate noch und ihr habt das Teil...

g.


----------



## Geestraider (15. Dezember 2009)

hört sich gut an, dann sind wir wenigstens korrekt eingekleidet wenn die neue saison startet


----------



## hihaol (18. Dezember 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Zum Tikot:
> 
> Wir können, wenn ihr wollt, individuelle Namen aufdrucken lassen.
> 
> g.



 ...wie geht das mit dem Namen 

....und abgestimmt habe ich auch schon. Finde Nr 2 am wunderbesten.


----------



## hihaol (18. Dezember 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Zum Tikot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MIST:* Ich habe mir die Anprobe Größen nicht aufgeschrieben.
Ich brauche was in Gr. 4 und in Gr. 5.
Aber welche Größe war fürs Trikot und welche für die Trousers?? .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (18. Dezember 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> *MIST:* Ich habe mir die Anprobe Größen nicht aufgeschrieben.
> Ich brauche was in Gr. 4 und in Gr. 5.
> Aber welche Größe war fürs Trikot und welche für die Trousers?? .


Hallo!
Wir haben damals eine Liste angefangen auf der die Größen festgehalten wurden. Greyscale sollte die noch haben.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hihaol (18. Dezember 2009)

:kotz: übrigens: war letzte Woche Freitag 1 Stunde auf, unter, am und im Utkiek.
War schööönnnn

.   .        .   1 1/2 Tage später 39 ° Fieber und eine Woche Bettruhe..
nicht so schööönnn


----------



## greyscale (18. Dezember 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> *MIST:* Ich habe mir die Anprobe Größen nicht aufgeschrieben.
> Ich brauche was in Gr. 4 und in Gr. 5.
> Aber welche Größe war fürs Trikot und welche für die Trousers?? .



Hi,

in einem gut gepflegten Saustall geht nichts verloren.

Du hattest bei der Anprobe Größe 4 für's Trikot und 5 für die Hose. 

Das mit dem Namensaufdruck ist abhängig davon, für welches Druckverfahren wir uns entscheiden, sollten wir Digitaldruck bestellen, ist es gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis möglich, dass sich jeder seinen Namen (oder den seiner Liebsten oder Forumsnick oder was auch immer) aufs Trikot drucken lassen kann.

Das alles, sowie Preise und eure Größem bekommt ihr noch einmal im Detail mit dem Bestellformular, an dem wir gerade noch basteln. 

Kleines Schankerl: Sollten wir digital drucken lassen, wird es auch einzelne Trikots zu bestellen geben (geht sonst wegen der Druckschablonen nicht), die liegen dann einzeln knapp unter  20,- das Stück.

Zum Schriftzug: Mir gefällt das zweite Logo auch am besten. Es könnte aber sein, dass wir das nicht vernünftig umsetzen können, dann käme "Logo 1" zum Einsatz.

g.


----------



## hihaol (20. Dezember 2009)

greyscale schrieb:


> Zum Schriftzug: Mir gefällt das zweite Logo auch am besten. Es könnte aber sein, dass wir das nicht vernünftig umsetzen können, dann käme "Logo 1" zum Einsatz.
> 
> g.




Logo 1 ist aber total uncool 

(aber bevor ich Textilmalfarbe nutze.......)


----------



## metusalem (20. Dezember 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> Logo 1 ist aber total uncool
> 
> (aber bevor ich Textilmalfarbe nutze.......)



...also ist dann eher die Farbe das Problem? Könnte sein, dass sich die Schriftfarbe nicht mit dem Hintergrund verträgt. Dann wäre evtl. Schriftfarbe von Logo 4 angemessener? Soweit ich weiß, ist noch kein Druck in Arbeit...hmm.

g.
Peter


----------



## greyscale (20. Dezember 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> Logo 1 ist aber total uncool
> 
> (aber bevor ich Textilmalfarbe nutze.......)



Ich setze nachher mal die Trikots mit den beiden Logos 'rein - dann erstmalig mit allen Sponsoren;-).

Da sieht man's glaube ich recht gut: Die Schriftart (Aeroplan oder so ähnlich heißt die) ist kaum skalierbar, sie liest sich eigentlich eigentlich nur aus dem richtigen Abstand brauchbar. Und dann sollte das Trikot dazu auch noch faltenfrei sitzen.

Nein, noch ist nichts in Druck, in Belgien bei Bioracer legen die jetzt bis Anfang Januar die Beine hoch. Voraussichtlich wird es kurz nach dem nächsten Stammtisch ein Vorab-Exemplar geben. Der ganze Schwung dürfte dann Ende Februar fetig sein.

g.


----------



## Mutti (20. Dezember 2009)

hihaol schrieb:


> Logo 1 ist aber total uncool







greyscale schrieb:


> Ich setze nachher mal die Trikots mit den beiden Logos 'rein - dann erstmalig mit allen Sponsoren;-).



Versuchs doch bitte mal mit dem "Logo2"-Font mit reduziertem bzw. ohne Rand (siehe "Kommentar")! 



greyscale schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich wird es kurz nach dem nächsten Stammtisch ein Vorab-Exemplar geben. Der ganze Schwung dürfte dann Ende Februar fetig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (22. Dezember 2009)

Einladung von den Bären:

*Sonntag, 27.12., "Entenbratenrennen"*

(jährliches, "semi-offizielles" CC-Rennen zu Weihnachten)

Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr an der Kirche in Sandkrug


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch und Euren Famlien eine Frohe Weihnacht!




Laßt Euch reich beschenken!!!




Vielen Dank für die vielen gemeinsamen Kilometer, 
die wir gemeinsam im Jahr 2009 unter die Räder gebracht haben.

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Kalles (25. Dezember 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo

Ich habe den Wetterbericht gesehen u. mich, auch weil sich einige entschlossen haben mitzukommen, entschieden morgen zu fahren. Wer Zeit u. Bock hat kann sich dazugesellen.
Treff um 14 Uhr Parkplatz Radsport Schriewer. Wir fahren von dort aus nach Wellendorf zur Dörferrunde. Ich glaube, das wir bei den Bodenverhältnissen auf lange Anstiege verzichten können u. ein bisschen mehr technische Strecken fahren.
Ein bischen abspecken tut nach dem reichlichen essen ganz gut.
Fragen? 01753726047

Bis morgen dann
Gruß Kalles


----------



## greyscale (26. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

wir haben jetzt eine Preisliste für das neue Trikot:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/Bestellformular Teambekleidung.pdf

Wer schon zur Anprobe war belommt in den nächsten Tagen von mir eine E-Mail, in der die Bestelliste als bearbeitbare Word-Datei dabei ist, die dann bitte mit den zu bestellenden Teilen an mich zurück. Ihr bekommt dann eine Bestellbestätigung - und eine Kontonummer, auf die ihr dann den entsprechenden Betrag überweist. Dann sollte Ende Februar / Anfang März die BEstellung abgeschlossen sein.

Wer noch nicht zur Anprobe war: PN an mich, ich schicke dann die Word-Datei für die Bestellung zu.

g.


----------



## Iro-n-man (26. Dezember 2009)

Wo Fahrt ihr denn immer so lang wenn ich euch trefft?
Ich habe euch auf den Bildern ja doch scon in etwas hügeligeren lagen gesehen, aber ich wüsste nicht wo ich die in Oldenburg finde...

btw. gäbe es bei den Biketreffen auch welche in meinem alter?(16)


----------



## Geestraider (26. Dezember 2009)

Die hügeligen Lagen befinden sich eher südlich von OL. Fahre einfach mal richtung Sandkrug


----------



## Kalles (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi

Wie Frank schon angedeutet hat, im Bike u. Singletreff (Kalles Bikertreff in Hilter), war es gestern eine super Runde. Auf den Trails war kaum noch Schnee zu sehen u. sehr gut befahrbar. Ich habe einige technisch anspruchsvolle Dinge mit eingebaut, so das die Tour auch ein paar lustige Abschnitte hatte.
Es hat mir mit euch mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Ich wollte noch mal darauf hinweisen, das ich noch einige Auslaufmodelle zu günstigen Konditionen stehen habe, auch 29er.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## hihaol (3. Januar 2010)

greyscale schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben jetzt eine Preisliste für das neue Trikot:
> 
> ...



Hallo
habe mal eine und noch eine  Frage:   
1. Frage:
Im Bestelltext steht:

'Derzeit sind aus produktionstechnischen Gründen nur Bestellungen für komplette Trikotsätze (also Trikot und Hose möglich), 

----> heißt das, daß nur jeweils Langarm Trikot + Hose und/oder Kurzarm Trikot + Hose bestellt werden können, aber NICHT z.B. NUR Langarmhose (ohne Langarm Trikot)

2. Frage:
Kann man nur die 'grünen' Dinge ordern??

Ist das richtig ?!? 

..........und allen *ALLES GUTE FÜR 2010*. Ketten- und Speichenbruch und tiefe Güllegräben. (Wer damals dabei war.....)


----------



## hihaol (3. Januar 2010)

Iro-n-man schrieb:


> Wo Fahrt ihr denn immer so lang wenn ich euch trefft?
> Ich habe euch auf den Bildern ja doch scon in etwas hügeligeren lagen gesehen, aber ich wüsste nicht wo ich die in Oldenburg finde...
> 
> btw. gäbe es bei den Biketreffen auch welche in meinem alter?(16)



Hallo,
ich bin zwar schon ein alter Sack, aber trotzdem ein 'Tipp':

Suche nach dem Huntetrail. Der geht am einfachsten von Sandkrug aus los.
Alpine Berge haben wir am Osternburger Utkiek.
Zu den Touren findest Du in 'alten' Berichten in diesem Thread mehr.
Da findest Du auch Infos, wo und wann Treffs sind.

Wegen dem Alter: Bei uns geht alles, auch mit Stützrädern..


----------



## Mutti (3. Januar 2010)

hihaol schrieb:


> ... und tiefe Güllegräben. (Wer damals dabei war.....)



Na, wer konnte denn schon ahnen, dass die "Brücke" einbricht?! 



hihaol schrieb:


> Alpine Berge haben wir am Osternburger Utkiek.



... zur Zeit allerdings fest im Griff hiesiger Wintersportler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal und schönes neues Jahr...



hihaol schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mal eine und noch eine  Frage:
> 1. Frage:
> Im Bestelltext steht:
> ...



Das Problem ist im Moment, dass wir das Druckverfahren noch nicht definiert haben. Zur Zeit ist geplant, dass über Matritzen gedruckt wird. Dabei wird dann pro Trikot-Satz ein Matritzensatz verbraucht. Wenn dann nur ein Teil aus dem Satz bestellt wird, müssen wir entsprechend die Kosten für den Rest der Matritze auf das einzelne Teil draufschlagen.

Das sind aber überschaubare 7,50,- "Einzelteilstrafe";-). Wenn das "Gegenstück", in deinem Fall also das Trikot in der Gruppe geordert wird, können wir das auch so abfangen...

Möglicherweise werden wir aber doch digital drucken, dann sind wir, was Produktion einzelner Teile angeht, vollkommen frei und es gäbe keine "Enzelteilstrafe". Das klären wir bis nächste Woche.

Kreuz' erstmal an, was du haben möchtest. Der lange Satz ist übrigens ziemlich gut - und fast schon das Schäppchen im "Katalog".



hihaol schrieb:


> 2. Frage:
> Kann man nur die 'grünen' Dinge ordern??
> 
> Ist das richtig ?!?



Nein, man kann alles bestellen, was auf dem Formular ist (auf Anfrage auch noch andere Sachen, aber das kriegen wir später). Grün unterlegt ist das, was zur Anprobe im Sommer zur Verfügung stand.

g.


----------



## hihaol (4. Januar 2010)

DANKE 
Habe schon befürchtet, das die Fragen zu blöd sind ....aber ich denke, daß war für alle informativ.

Also: *ALLE SCHÖN ALLES BESTELLEN !!!!*

Horrido!!


----------



## Iro-n-man (6. Januar 2010)

So war dann mal euren Ratschtlägen folgend nach Sandkrug gefahren.
und nun ca. 40 km Später hocherfreut über die zumindest teilweise vorhadenen "Berge" wieder zu hause.

Aber leider war ich nicht in der Lage die Hügel so zu befahren wie ich das wollte. der Schnee war einfach zu rutschig  immer Raufschieben is auch nicht so doll.
Feutigkeit auf der Linse ist nicht so toll 
Nebel.JPG


----------



## greyscale (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich möchte nur an den ersten 2010er Stammtisch im Solero am Freitag (08.01.10) um20:00 Uhr erinnern.

g.


----------



## Mutti (6. Januar 2010)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels, ich möchte nur an den ersten 2010er Stammtisch im Solero am Freitag (08.01.10) um 20:00 Uhr erinnern. g.





@_Iro-n-man_: Der "Stammtisch" ist übrigens auch immer wieder eine gute Gelegenheit, um schnell und persönlich einige solide Insider-, Revier-, Gelände-, Strecken-, Touren- und Karten-Tipps zu ergattern. Nur so als ... hmm, ja ... Tipp! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Iro-n-man (7. Januar 2010)

Den Tipp werde ich mir zu herzen nehmen aber an sich wollte ich euch erstmal bei Fahren kennen lernen sprich mich mal einer eurer Touren anschließen.


----------



## greyscale (12. Januar 2010)

Falls sich jemand wundert, dass hier relative Ruhe herrscht:

http://www.oldenburgerradsportfreunde.de/

g.


----------



## greyscale (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte nur daran erinnern, dass ich bis Freitag (15. Januar 2010) die Trikot-Bestellungen von jedem brauche, der etwas ordern möchte.

g.


----------



## hihaol (14. Januar 2010)

greyscale schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand wundert, dass hier relative Ruhe herrscht:
> 
> http://www.oldenburgerradsportfreunde.de/
> 
> g.



*....dann mach im mal rüber.......*
*....und TSCHÜß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Januar 2010)

... aber es gibt ja auch parallele Welten...

Also schreiben wir hier natürlich auch weiter.
Hier war es immer lustig und hier soll es auch immer lustig bleiben.

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## greyscale (15. Januar 2010)

hihaol schrieb:


> *....dann mach im mal rüber.......*
> *....und TSCHÜß*



Keine falsche Hoffnung hier. Ich bleibe natürlich erhalten.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (15. Januar 2010)

greyscale schrieb:


> Keine falsche Hoffnung hier. Ich bleibe natürlich erhalten.



Da sind Wir aber alle froh


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Januar 2010)

... die neue Seite ist keine Konkurrenz...
Eher ein Mitbewerber für den Radsportfreund in und um Oldenburg...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Januar 2010)

...letzendlich ist die neue Seite auch erforderlich geworden, da wir ein gemeinsames Projekt zwischen der RR-, der MTB- und Cross- Fraktion gestartet haben.
Auf der Seite können wir dann auch die Sponsoren verlinken, die für die Erstellung des Trikots erforderlich waren....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Januar 2010)

Auch in diesem Jahr wird es wieder eine Eisbeintour geben! Diese wird am 20.02.2010 stattfinden. Bitte notiert Euch diesen Termin. Details folgen in Kürze.

Grundsätzlich wird sich am Konzept nichts ändern, nur die Streckenführung ändert sich.
Es geht dieses mal Richtung Sandkrug. Ziel (soviel sei verraten) wird Wardenburg sein.. Anmeldungen sind ab sofort möglich.

Die Organsisation erfolgt dankenswerterweise wieder von HD !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern sind auf Kalles Bikertreff zu sehen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## hihaol (24. Januar 2010)

Kalles schrieb:


> Moin od. Malzeit
> Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach Räder klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten Rädern glücklich wird
> 
> Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047
> ...




 Herzliches Beileid!
Dem Dieb sollte das Sitzrohr eingeführt werden, ABER mit Sitz......


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hier sind noch Bilder der geklauten Fahrräder: 

geklaute Bikes

Schon mal danke fürs Augen aufhalten.

http:// www.radsport-schriewer.de

Kalle


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. Februar 2010)

Eisbein 2010 am 20.02.2010, gegen Mittag.
Es tut sich was in Sachen Eisbeintour.
Habe die letzte Nachricht von HD auf der Radsportfreunde HP eingepflegt.
Meldet auch bitte bei HD direkt per e-Mail oder über den Kalender der HP an.
Ich leite die Namen und e-Mailadressen dann weiter. Die Organisation macht wie in den letzten Jahren HD mit einigen Unterstützern.
Genaue Zeiten folgen noch.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## greyscale (9. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich muss jetzt die Bestelliste für den Hersteller fertig machen. Letzter Aufruf für Bestellungen!

Bis morgen (10.02.10)  Abend, 19:00 Uhr bitte Bestellungen an mich senden.

Alles was danach kommt, landet auf der Nachbestelliste - es könnte dann ein bißchen dauern (nicht wieder ein Jahr;-)) und ein bißchen teurer (nicht unmenschlich viel:-D) werden.

g.


----------



## greyscale (9. Februar 2010)

Hi,

nächsten Stammtisch ist wieder Freitag .. ach nee andersrum;-):

Freitag, 12.02.10 ist um 20:00 Uhr wieder Stammtisch im Solero:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=node/382/signups/admin

So er seine Expressverbindungen alle schafft,  werden wir voraussichtlich
einen Stargast haben.

Also kommt zahlreich!

g.


----------



## Suse (15. Februar 2010)

Heyho!

Mal etwas anderes als Trikots und so...
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Garmin Edge 705 - wer hat Tipps/Preise/Erfahrungen? Gerne auch per PM...

LG die Suse


----------



## hgan60 (16. Februar 2010)

Frag mal Tinchen im Kurierforum..die hat so ein Teil.
www.fahrradkurier-forum.de


----------



## Mutti (19. Februar 2010)

Wünsch' viel Spaß auf der Eisbein-Tour morgen!


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. Februar 2010)

wünsch euch ebenfalls sehr viel spaß morgen und gutes wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (23. Februar 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

habe eben das Video zur 2010er Eisbein-Tour hochgeladedn.

Viel Spass beim anschauen.

http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## pinocchi0 (24. Februar 2010)

sieht ja spaßig aus =)

vor allem, als ihr alle die böschung hoch gekrabbelt seid 
der eine maikäfer da, der auf den rücken wieder runtergerutscht ist   

achja, einer von euch kann mir sicherlich erklären wie ich nen schaltwerk einstelle oder ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Februar 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> achja, einer von euch kann mir sicherlich erklären wie ich nen schaltwerk einstelle oder ?



Ja, das kann am Besten der Hersteller selbst...
Zum Beispiel mit der Einstellanleitung auf Deutsch

Hier
findest Du alle Einbau- und Einstellanleitungen.
Falls Du Dich gar nicht damit auskennst, dann solltest Du lieber einen Händler Deines Vertrauens aufsuchen.
Da kann man nämlich auch was verstellen, was dann anschließend nicht mehr so gut funktioniert.

LG


----------



## rieol (26. Februar 2010)

Mensch, da wart ihr ja auf einer "Schneebeintour"! Hach sind Oldenburg und das Umland schön !
Ich bin Ende des Jahres verzogen und befinde mich jetzt in den USA (Boston). Im Sommer ziehe ich dann wieder um und dann gehts nach Salt Lake City ins gelobte Land der Mountainbiker. Ich lasse es euch dann mal wissen, wie es mir radtechnisch dort so geht!

Liebe Grüße in die alte Heimat!

Michael


----------



## pinocchi0 (26. Februar 2010)

hoffe du fährst auch dann standesgemäß ein intense wenn du die hills down bretterst!


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Februar 2010)

Wer noch nicht weiß, wie man die Federung abstimmt, hier eine Videoanleitung. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/ame]


----------



## OldenBiker (2. März 2010)

Moinsen,

kommt Sonntag jemand? 
Sonst muss alleine fahren.



Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. März 2010)

ist sonntag irgendwas besonderes oder einfach nur die tour die immer gefahren wird?

ich wär sonntag dabei, wenn die welt nicht über uns zusammenbricht.

o/


----------



## OldenBiker (2. März 2010)

Sonntag eigentlich das übiche: treffen, kurz beschnacken wohin, und denn losfahren.

Bis Sonntag 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StumpiPaul (2. März 2010)

So, ich hab es auch endlich mal auf diese Site geschafft!

Bin Sonntag wohl auch dabei!

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. März 2010)

sonntag, *notier* hoffe ich bekomme die teile für meinen rennwagen noch bis samstag, dann bin ich am sonntag auch dabei, wenn die erkältung ein wenig besser geworden ist :x


----------



## pinocchi0 (5. März 2010)

ich muss leider für sonntag schonmal absagen. essen bei oma ist angesagt. einmal im jahr geht das schon =)

nächsten sonntag bin ich, wenn es nicht regnet, dabei! bis dahin sollten auch die teile kommen.


----------



## greyscale (7. März 2010)

Hi,

wir haben für die Trikotberge einen Liefertemin und daraus folgend einen Ausgabetermin:

Haltet euch den Abend vom Gründonnerstag (01. April - kein Scherz) bitte schonmal frei.

g.


----------



## vattim (7. März 2010)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben für die Trikotberge einen Liefertemin und daraus folgend einen Ausgabetermin:
> 
> ...



Moinsen, 

an diesem Termin werde ich definitiv keine Zeit haben, da mein Bruder heiratet und ich der Trauzeuge bin. Gibt`s Alternativen?

Grüße

Tim


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. März 2010)

Hi.....

es wird auf jeden Fall Alternativen geben.
Wir planen zwar eine gemeinsame Ausgabe aber es wird sicher nicht jeder Zeit haben. 
Einzelausgaben sind im Anschluss möglich. 
Ob es vorher was werden könnte muss man sehen. 
Je nach Liefertermin und Zuordnung zu den Bestellern.

Aber während der Hochzeitsfeier trägst Du ja sicher einen Anzug und kein Radtrikot......

Also, wir melden uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (8. März 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hi.....
> 
> 
> Aber während der Hochzeitsfeier trägst Du ja sicher einen Anzug und kein Radtrikot......
> ...




Da bringst du mich auf eine Idee.........


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. März 2010)

Liebe Oldenburger Radsportfreunde,

wir befinden uns auf der Zielgeraden bezüglich des Radtrikots.
Der Hersteller geht ihn die Produktion und wir erwarten, dass die bestellte Radbekleidung Ende März geliefert wird.

Wir planen wir ein gemeinsames Ausgabe-Event.
Dann können Sponsoren und Besteller zusammen kommen und sich austauschen.
Daher möchte wir Euch herzlich zur Ausgabe der Bekleidung einladen.

Ort: Fahrradzentrum Oldenburg, Willy-Brandt-Platz 1, 26123 Oldenburg
        (Nordseite; ZOB; Obergeschoß) 

Zeit: Donnerstag; 01.April 2010; 19.00 Uhr bis 21.00 Uhr  (kein Aprilscherz)


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

greyscale & oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (9. März 2010)

Das kreuze Ich mir mal im Kalender an


----------



## StumpiPaul (10. März 2010)

@OldenBiker:
Ich schaff es heut nicht zum Radfahren :-(
...werde auf der Arbeit gebraucht.


----------



## ol-kraut (10. März 2010)

Fahrt ihr schon wieder regelmäßig? Bin momentan dabei, mich Kleidungs-technisch einzudecken? Da ich nicht für jede Temperaturlage Kleidung beschaffen möchte, wollt ich mir gerne längere Arm- und Beinlinge holen. Was meint ihr dazu? Gibts Empfehlungen? Wollte lieber auf eine gescheite Wind- und Regenjacke sparen. Die von Campagnolo hab ich letztens bei BOC Probe getragen und gefiel mir sehr.


----------



## OldenBiker (10. März 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> @OldenBiker:
> Ich schaff es heut nicht zum Radfahren :-(
> ...werde auf der Arbeit gebraucht.



Ich konnte leider auch nicht. Musste neues gebrauchtes Auto kaufen.


----------



## Mutti (12. März 2010)

Reminder: 

letzter regulärer Speichentalk dieses Winters *heute Abend ab 20:00 Uhr im Solero*, Alexanderstraße 39, OL!

Also, bis später ...


----------



## Iro-n-man (13. März 2010)

Hi,

gibt es morgen auch wieder eine Tour bei der ich euch dann auch endlich mal kennenlernen kann?

wenn ja wann und wo wird sich getroffen?


Gruß Iro-n-man


----------



## greyscale (13. März 2010)

Üblicher Treff bei den Mounties: Sonntags, 13:00 Uhr ab Küstenkanalschleuse, NIedersachsendamm.

Ich schaffe es morgen nicht. Und angesichts der Wetterprogies würde ich mal von einer eher dünnen Personaldecke vor Ort ausgehen.

g.


----------



## StumpiPaul (14. März 2010)

Also zwei Fahrer sind schonmal dabei...
Gleich um 13:00 an der Schleuse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2010)

...also ich setze noch aus...
Die Kohlfahrt steckt mir noch in den Knochen....


----------



## StumpiPaul (14. März 2010)

@Oldenbürger:
Seit wann gelten solche Ausreden?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2010)

...weil es glaube ich besser für alle Beteiligten ist.....


----------



## StumpiPaul (14. März 2010)

Schade :-(


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2010)

...  meine Sasion fängt halt eine Woche später an...


----------



## StumpiPaul (14. März 2010)

na gut, ich seh schon, du lässt dich nicht weich machen ;-)
Gruß


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (14. März 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...weil es glaube ich besser für alle Beteiligten ist.....


Glaubt ihm, ich war schon mal an einem Tag nach so einer Tour mit dem Oldenbürger unterwegs. Er ist dann sozial inkompatibel


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2010)

dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> er ist dann sozial inkompatibel :d



petze


----------



## Mutti (14. März 2010)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Glaubt ihm, ich war schon mal an einem Tag nach so einer Tour mit dem Oldenbürger unterwegs. Er ist dann sozial inkompatibel



Du meinst, damals, oberhalb vom Poggenpohlsmoor, wo er uns dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (14. März 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> Du meinst, damals, oberhalb vom Poggenpohlsmoor, wo er uns dann ...



Genau!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. März 2010)

wenn ihr so weiter macht, dann setze ich euch auf IGNO!!!


----------



## ol-kraut (17. März 2010)

Bin an ein Abo von BIKE interessiert. Jemand Lust mich zu werben? Sollte das Werbe-Geschenk nicht gewünscht sein, nehme ich das gerne. Bei Interesse bitte per PM melden.


----------



## pinocchi0 (20. März 2010)

ich bau morgen noch das schaltwerk zusammen, neue kette drauf und dann hätte ich schon lust ne tour zu fahren wenn nicht direkt die welt über uns zusammenbricht.

also bis morgen 13 uhr an der schleuse

o/


----------



## Iro-n-man (20. März 2010)

Ich werde morgen auch dabei sein, solange die Welt nicht untergeht ;-)


----------



## Harz-Fan (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche es rechtzeitig zum Treff zu schaffen, hoffentlich bis um 13.00


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (23. März 2010)

Hallo

Wie ihr seht geht es wieder bergauf mit dem Wetter. Jetzt Samstag haben wir bei uns ein Bikeevent, Frühlingserwachen.
Wo? Bei www.radsport-schriewer.de

Die Testbikeflotte von Lappierre erwartet euch mit Hersteller Infostand und geführte Touren.
Außerdem bieten wir geführte Touren auf den Testrädern von Specialized (Enduro-Stumpjumper-Epic-Epic 29er-Safire) und Scott (Genius in Gr.M u. L-u. das neue 
Voltage FR 20-natürlich steht auch mein Ransom 20 zur Verfügung).

Ein großes Programm erwartet euch, Modenschau Radbekleidung, Trailshow mit Ann-Kristin Bettenhausen, Bikelimbo und Bunny-Hop Contest, Funny Bike Contest, BMX Stund Show, Tombola-(1.Preis ein Fahrrad), Kaffee u. Kuchen vom Tus Hilter unter der Schirmherrschaft von Jens Pöttger, Würstchen u. Getränke.

Für die, die es brauchen haben wir auch einen E-Bike Track, Probefahrten sind selbstverständlich möglich, schon mal den Antrieb fürs MTB testen.

Wenn ihr alle mitmacht wird der Bär los sein. 

Ich freue mich auf euch u. auf schönes Wetter

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. März 2010)

So, ich denke und prognostiziere Mal, 
dass wir vor der Regenwand noch einen gemeinsamen Ausflug in Rtg.
Süden durchführen könnten.
Wer ist denn um 13.00 Uhr (MESZ) noch an der Schleuse?

Bis gleich...


----------



## ol-kraut (28. März 2010)

Bin leider aus Zeitmangel nicht dabei (Palmsonntag) und meine Laufräder sind noch nicht da. Bin Ostern aber wieder unterwegs, vermutlich aber Samstag und Montag. Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Iro-n-man (28. März 2010)

Bin dabei


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. März 2010)

hoffe ihr seid trocken angekommen 

ich war bei der körperweltenausstellung in bremen. war gans "spannend" keine neuerungen als die in hamburg, aber man"n" kann sie sich anschauen.

nächsten sonntag bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Kalles (2. April 2010)

Hallo,
vielleicht auch nicht schlecht mal abundzu.

Tour für jeden der Lust hat auf Mountainbiken.
Morgen wieder um 14Uhr. Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Da wollen wir mal ne schöne Osterrunde einläuten, freu mich schon drauf.

Letzten Mittwoch sind wir seit langem auch mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung werden wir es wieder öfter machen. Wäre gut, wenn ihr euch zu der Mittwochsrunde anmeldet. Abfahrt 18Uhr45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß K.-H.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. April 2010)

Heute hat doch jemand Burzeltag! 

Stephan, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Wünsche Dir alles Gute und vor allem Gesundheit!

LG

Oldenbürger


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. April 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Heute hat doch jemand Burzeltag!
> 
> Stephan, meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
> 
> ...


Ist Mutti eigentlich heute genau 1/2 Kohl, zumindest was Masse und Alter angeht? 
Liebe Grüße zum Geburtstag auch von mir,
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. April 2010)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Ist Mutti eigentlich heute genau 1/2 Kohl, zumindest was Masse und Alter angeht?



Das ist eine Frage, die sich aber nicht gehört! 
Du Flegel! 

Und passt Dein neuer Schlafanzug?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. April 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage, die sich aber nicht gehört!
> Du Flegel!
> 
> Und passt Dein neuer Schlafanzug?


Weitgehend. Habe die Sachen vorgestern noch in die WM gesteckt und im Schongang getrocknet, damit ich sie ohne grüne Pickelpest zubekommen auf der RTF in WHV tragen konnte. Das Polster der Hose ist sehr gut (hab das bessere genommen). Die Hosen sind von der Passform und dem Tragegefühl her prima, das Kurzarmtrikot auch. Nur das Langarmtrikot musste ich wegen der nötigen Halsweite eine Nummer größer nehmen, das ist mir nicht eng genug. Evtl. lass ich da aber noch mal meine Schneiderin ran.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. April 2010)

...und waren viel neidisch auf das neue Kleidungsstück????
Hast bestimmt einen guten Eindruck gemacht, oder?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (3. April 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...und waren viel neidisch auf das neue Kleidungsstück????
> Hast bestimmt einen guten Eindruck gemacht, oder?


Den guten Eindruck in dem Zwirn hat Werner gemacht. Der ist schon in erstaunlicher Frühform. Hatte teilweise Mühe sein Hinterrad zu halten.
Zugegebenrmaßen haben wir es auf den letzten 15 km ziemlich zügig angehen lassen, mit Rückenwind ging das natürlich auch recht gut.
War ganz schön!
Gruß M.


----------



## pinocchi0 (3. April 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch :x


----------



## StumpiPaul (4. April 2010)

So, ich würde mal sagen: 13:00 an der Schleuse!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. April 2010)

.. hast Du den Hagelschauer eben mitbekommen???


----------



## StumpiPaul (4. April 2010)

Ja, aber der ist ja jetzt durch ;-)

Von daher: Auf in den Schlamm!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. April 2010)

...  du siehst mich schon wieder ein wenig zaudern...


----------



## StumpiPaul (4. April 2010)

Ach komm schon Guido ;-)

Ohne dich sind wir doch aufgeschmissen! Muss ja nich so lang sein...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. April 2010)

... ich glaube, ich mache heute eine Bastel- und Pflegeeinheit.
Das Wetter ist echt bescheide, muss ich mir nicht antun.
Viel Spaß euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StumpiPaul (4. April 2010)

Okay, ich werd die Badehose anziehen und losfahren.
Viel Spaß beim Basteln...


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. April 2010)

muss heute leider ostereier suchen ;/


----------



## ol-kraut (4. April 2010)

Bei mir klappts heut auch nicht - Familien-Tag ist angesagt. Werd morgen aber wohl nochmal eine Tour waagen, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. War gestern noch unterwegs aber nach 1/4 der Strecke hatte ich einen Platten und trotz neuem Schlauch hatte ich hinterher immer wieder keine Luft drin, das war zum


----------



## pinocchi0 (11. April 2010)

So gerade Brötchen eingesammelt und ist schon ziemlich frisch ;/ Wolte doch 30° haben. Immerhin schwitzt man"n" dann wohl nicht so. Also wenn es gleich nicht in strömen regnet bin ich um 13 uhr an der Schleuse.

o/


----------



## pinocchi0 (11. April 2010)

so bin geduscht und gleich futtern, war ne gute tour  immerhin kenne ich jetzt ein paar neue dinge 

und purzelbaum bergab machen ist uncool! merkt euch das :x


----------



## ol-kraut (11. April 2010)

He pnocchio, dir passiert wohl jede Tour etwas, wenn du mit den Jungs und Mädels unterwegs bist, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (11. April 2010)

Purzelbaum aufm Bike? Da hat wohl einer zuviel Schlag den Raab geguckt


----------



## pinocchi0 (11. April 2010)

ja irgendwie bin ich vom pech verfolgt  nächstesmal einfach mit mehr speed dann wird das schon immerhin ist das bike heile, bis zum nächsten purzelbaum =)


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2010)

ich glaube zum MTBiken gehört es einfach dazu sich gelegentlich mal aufs maul zu packen 
bin gestern mit nem bekannten gefahren der neu angefangen hat, tja und der hat noch so seine probleme mit den klickpedalen, ich hatte jedenfalls meinen spaß


----------



## ol-kraut (13. April 2010)

Jo, Oldenbiker hat sich auch schon herzlich ammüsiert, als ich mit Klick-Pedalen an einer Steigung elendig verreckt bin und stumpf umgefallen bin... *g*

Aber aufs Maul packen gehört wohl tatsächlich dazu. Wenn man schadenfroh ist, kann ich die DVD "Over the bars" wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## OldenBiker (13. April 2010)

Ich mich amüsiert? Würd' ich nie machen.


----------



## Geestraider (13. April 2010)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ich mich amüsiert? Würd' ich nie machen.



sicher sicher 
PS: interesse die karfreitagstour vom letzten jahr zu wiederholen? hatte eventuell vor am 1.mai eine wiederholung zu starten, leicht abgeänderte streckenführung mit ein paar zusätzlichen trails


----------



## ol-kraut (13. April 2010)

1. Mai? Da ist doch allgemeiner Wandertag mit einem gepflegten Bier? Ein andern mal wäre ich gerne dabei. 

Oldenbiker: Ja ne, iss kla...


----------



## ol-kraut (14. April 2010)

Aloha, möchte gern im Mai für eine Samstag im Bikepark rumholzen. Da ich das gerne im anderen Forum besprechen möchte, hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....4&discussionid=654&gmid=118990#gmessage118990


----------



## Mutti (17. April 2010)

Allen die hin- und mitfahren: viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen! 

Bis demnächst ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. April 2010)

...  kann heute schon wieder nicht.
Viel Spaß im Wald, ich gehe in die Kirche...

...keine Angst, nicht vor den Traualtar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinocchi0 (18. April 2010)

oh man, heute ist echt super wetter, die sonne hat mich während des brötchenholens die ganze zeit gestreichelt. war echt super. leider kann ich heute auch nicht, muss noch für 2 klausuren lernen für nächste woche ;(

dafür aber halt nächsten sonntag. viel spaß euch heute bei super wetter.


----------



## Iro-n-man (19. April 2010)

Ja Gestern war das Wetter wirklich wunderbar.
Leider war keiner vone euch da :/

Naja war trotzdem eine schöne und vor allem lange Tour war gegen 18Uhr zurück.

Hoffentlich kommt nächste woche mal wieder einer von euch ;-)


Gruß Mirko


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. April 2010)

... also für mich war es auch eine lange Tour. 
Erst Kirche und dann anschließend den weiten Weg um das Buffet. 
Und als wieder ein bisschen Platz im Bauch war, da ging es wieder an das Kuchen-Buffet.
Nächsten Sonntag habe ich noch Zeit. Will dann mal wieder dabei sein.


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. April 2010)

Morgen letzte Klausur also bin ich am sonntag wieder dabei. hoffe du hast dir den berg noch gemerkt


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2010)

Zur Not kenne Ich auch ein paar gute Berge


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. April 2010)

die man auch runterpurzeln kann ja ?


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2010)

super purzelberge


----------



## pinocchi0 (19. April 2010)

alles klar, dann ist dafür ja schon einmal gesorgt. dann mal helm auf und obacht !


----------



## Iro-n-man (19. April 2010)

Notfalls habe ich mir die GPS koordinaten auch noch einprogramiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (20. April 2010)

Moinsen,

Spass haben im Bikepark Hahnenklee am 29.05.2010 

Was sollte vorhanden sein:
- Spass haben wollen
- Bikepark taugliches Bike (kann Vorort geliehen werden)
- Protektoren (können ebenfalls geliehen werden)
- ausreichend Fahrtechnik

Was kostet der Spass:
Tageskarte für die Seilbahn: 20,00 

Treffpunkt:
Oldenburg, Abfahrt Haarentor (unter der Autobahn)
Abfahrt um 6:00 Uhr

Falls noch mehr mitfahren wollen, rechtzeitig melden, um Transport zu organisieren. Am besten über meine Website:

http://www.oldenbiker.de/touren-geplant.html


Gruß
OdenBiker


----------



## Iro-n-man (24. April 2010)

Ich kann morgern vorraussichtlich nicht mitfahren.
Bin bei meiner Oma zu  Frühstücken


----------



## pinocchi0 (24. April 2010)

wie uncool!


----------



## OldenBiker (24. April 2010)

Ich kann auch nicht mitfahren, muss in Bad Harzburg Marathon fahren.


----------



## pinocchi0 (24. April 2010)

bad harzburg marathon, bei oma essen. gleich kommt noch jemand der mit seinem hamster auf der wiese tollen muss, ausreden gibts.  


naaa viel spaß euch dabei morgen. bleibt munter und gesund.


----------



## OldenBiker (24. April 2010)

Bei Oma essen geht bei mir als ausrede nicht. Haben sich schon die Würmer dran vergnügt (pfui, wie makaber).
Dafür habe ich morgen richtig Spass und ein neues Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (24. April 2010)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich morgen richtig Spass ...



@_OldenBiker_:

Genau den wünsch ich Dir und dem _Harz-Fan_ auch. Beste Grüße. 

@all:

Nicht verpassen: am nächsten Dienstag um 18:20 Uhr, OLRF-Presse-Fototermin am Unibad. Info? Klick! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. April 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Nicht verpassen: am nächsten Dienstag um 18:20 Uhr, OLRF-Presse-Fototermin am Unibad. Info? Klick!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...



Der Termin soll einem Beitrag über die Oldenburger Radsportfreunde in der NWZ dienen. Der Reporter hätte sooooo gerne ein Bild von uns.

Also, holt das neue Trikot der OLRF aus dem Schrank und dann ab zum Unibad. Die anderen, ohne das neue Trikot, sind auch herzlich willkommen.
Eilt alle herbei...

Bis Dienstag...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. April 2010)

...ach ja, den MTB-Treff muss ich wegen anderer Verpflichtungen heute wieder streichen. Tut mir leid. Viel Spaß im Wald.

War gestern aber schon in Dötlingen und habe den geestraider getroffen! 

Der hat mal die Strecke abgefahren für den 01. Mai (Osterhatz).
Die Veranstaltung hat er schon im letzten Jahr durchgeführt und war spitze.
Wer Interesse hat, der sollte sich mal bei ihm melden. 
Wenn kein Interesse vorhanden sein sollte, dann würde er nämlich auch ein anderes Programm für sich selbst planen.

Ich kann selber am 01. Mai aber auch nicht.

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## pinocchi0 (25. April 2010)

überhaupt jemand heute da ?


----------



## Bruno70 (25. April 2010)

Also, ich werde mich gleich auf den Weg Richtung Schleuse machen.
Hoffe einige andere auch.


----------



## Geestraider (25. April 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> War gestern aber schon in Dötlingen und habe den geestraider getroffen!
> 
> Der hat mal die Strecke abgefahren für den 01. Mai (Osterhatz).
> Die Veranstaltung hat er schon im letzten Jahr durchgeführt und war spitze.
> ...



Wieso treffen wir uns eigentlich immer in Dötlingen 

Die Strecke ist (noch) gut zu fahren. Die ersten B-Pflanzen kommen zwar hervor, aber die Trails sind alle frei. Bin gestern von G´kesee aus gestartet, bis Ende Huntetrail hatte Ich 84km auf der Uhr, von DEL aus müssten es noch ein paar mehr sein. Im großen und ganzen ist es die gleiche Strecke wie im letzten Jahr. Lediglich auf der großen Höhe und am Wellohsberg habe Ich die Sreckenführung etwas geändert wodurch ein paar Trailkilometer dazu kommen  plus 2 kleine Minitrails bei Harpstedt und Lüder´s Trail in Ostrittrum 

Nach 110 anstrengenden Kilometern war Ich Zuhause, daher ist heute auch Schonprogramm angesagt 
Ich warte einfach mal das Feedback ab, falls es kein Interesse gibt erwäge Ich alternativ ein kleines Harzopening


----------



## metusalem (26. April 2010)

Moin Moin!

Ich werde morgen nach dem Fotoshooting am Uni Bad auf jeden Fall noch 'ne kleine Runde im Gelände fahren. 
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen!

Bis denn.

Peter


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. April 2010)

hi,

sag mal geesti wie lang soll denn die tour werden am 1.mai ? ich schwanke noch zwischen hemmungsloses besäufnis ohne weiber oder halt der tour :x

und wie sieht es eigentlich mittwochs abends ab 18 uhr mit der mtb tour aus ? wird jeden mittwoch gefahren ? wie viele leute ect ? und war letzten sonntag was los ?


----------



## freelancer3 (28. April 2010)

Also, ich bin heute abend ab 18:00 Uhr mit dabei. Bei dem Wetter ist das doch ein MUSS.


----------



## pinocchi0 (28. April 2010)

wohin gehen die mittwochs touren so immer?

bzw wie weit und wie lange ?

mal schauen ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (28. April 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> sag mal geesti wie lang soll denn die tour werden am 1.mai ? ich schwanke noch zwischen hemmungsloses besäufnis ohne weiber oder halt der tour :x


Habe Ich doch geschrieben:


Geestraider schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist (noch) gut zu fahren. Die ersten B-Pflanzen kommen zwar hervor, aber die Trails sind alle frei. Bin gestern von G´kesee aus gestartet, bis Ende Huntetrail hatte Ich 84km auf der Uhr, von DEL aus müssten es noch ein paar mehr sein. Im großen und ganzen ist es die gleiche Strecke wie im letzten Jahr. Lediglich auf der großen Höhe und am Wellohsberg habe Ich die Sreckenführung etwas geändert wodurch ein paar Trailkilometer dazu kommen  plus 2 kleine Minitrails bei Harpstedt und Lüder´s Trail in Ostrittrum
> 
> Nach 110 anstrengenden Kilometern war Ich Zuhause...



Sonst noch fragen?


----------



## rieol (1. Mai 2010)

Mutti hat's ja immer gesagt! Ein Radfahrerparadies! Na, Mutti, Heimweh in den Beinen?
http://www.merian.de/reiseziele/artikel/a-691472.html

Liebe Gruesse an euch alle aus Boston,
Michael


----------



## pinocchi0 (1. Mai 2010)

oida i zuck oas. is ma übel ;O


fährt jemand heute bzw morgen am sonntag 13 uhr ?


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Mai 2010)

Meine Wenigkeit hat wohl vor zu kommen. Also bnis um 13:00 Uhr.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## freelancer3 (2. Mai 2010)

Auch ich werde mich dazu gesellen.
Gruß Uli


----------



## pinocchi0 (2. Mai 2010)

alles klar, dann kann ich den miesen alkohol aus mir heraus radeln!


----------



## Mutti (4. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit!

@rieol: 



rieol schrieb:


> Mutti hat's ja immer gesagt! Ein Radfahrerparadies!



Du sitzt in Boston und liest Tourenberichte aus der Aachener Gegend!?!  



rieol schrieb:


> Na, Mutti, Heimweh in den Beinen?



Klar, immer.  Danke für den Link. Ist halt wirklich ein feines und abwechslungsreiches Heimatrevier. 



rieol schrieb:


> Liebe Gruesse an euch alle aus Boston,
> Michael



Danke. Original Oldenburger Überseegrüße zurück! 


@all: Noch 12 Tage! Wer ist dabei?


----------



## OldenBiker (6. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,

habe vor, am 23.05. nach Porta Westfalica zu fahren und da ein wenig rumtoben.
Fahrtechnisch und konditionell sind die Trails recht anspruchsvoll.

Losfahren wollte ich spätestens um 10:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt wäre unter der Autobahnbrücke in Kreyenbrück.
Rückfahrt hängt von Lust & Laune ab.

Wer mit will, bitte melden.

*Wichtig: Helm muss mit. Kein Helm, kein mitfahren.*

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Geestraider (8. Mai 2010)

hätte eventuell jemand interesse an einer kleinen alpentour(chiemgau) vom 18.05.(hinfahrt)-24.05.(rückfahrt)? unser siebter mann bekommt allen anschein nach plötzlich keinen urlaub mehr 
am montag bekomme ich endgültig bescheid ob es bei ihm noch klappt, sieht aber schlecht aus.
vielleicht gibt es hier ja noch jemanden der kurzfristig einspringen möchte 
wir wollten ein bischen touren, also keine hardcore(FR/DH) bikerei, keine angst. das abendliche weißbier darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen 
wer lust hat einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebby (9. Mai 2010)

wer fährt denn heute bei dem Nieselregen?
Gilt 13:00 ab Schleuse?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## StumpiPaul (11. Mai 2010)

Denkt dran, morgen 18:00: MTB-Treff;-)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Mai 2010)

Wiehen-Cross (bei Bramsche), 16. Mai 2010


Genauer gesagt findet der Wiehen-Cross um den Ort Venne im nördlichen Wiehengebirge statt (100 km von OL). Die Organisation ist erfahrungsgemäß einfach klasse. Die Streckenführung kommt der Wadenkneifer-CTF recht nahe. Pasta Bar & Co. runden alles ab.
Nähere Informationen sind Wiehen-Cross zu finden.
Wer hat denn alles so Interesse?

Der erste Transporter ist voll und fährt gegen 08.00 Uhr Rtg. Venne.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Mai 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> Denkt dran, morgen 18:00: MTB-Treff;-)



Mal sehen, wie es wird...


----------



## StumpiPaul (12. Mai 2010)

Kalle und ich sind am Sonntag beim Wiehen-Cross auch mit am Start. Wir werden versuchen gegen 8:00 loszufahren, damit wir gegen 9:30 aufs Rad steigen können.

Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Iro-n-man (12. Mai 2010)

@ Stumpipaul 
hattet ihr denn jetzt noch einen platz für mich frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (23. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,

hier meine Videos von meiner heutigen Porta-Tour:

Teil1: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmmxv4pt56U"]YouTube- Pfingst-Tour 2010 in Porta Westfalica, Part 2.mp4[/nomedia]

Teil 2: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmmxv4pt56U"]YouTube- Pfingst-Tour 2010 in Porta Westfalica, Part 2.mp4[/nomedia]

Teil 3: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50QHl8d1Zbg"]YouTube- Pfingst-Tour 2010 in Porta Westfalica, Part 3.mp4[/nomedia]

Viel Spass dabei.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Mai 2010)

...sehr fein....


----------



## Kalles (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo

Wir fahren Mittwochs um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sehr "Wichtig"
Morgen Abend ist für jeden MTB Fahrer eine Pflichtveranstatung im Kreishaus Osnabrück am Schölerberg um 18 Uhr 30, ganz hinten links im Kreishaus.
Je mehr Anwesende, um so mehr die Aussicht auf Erfolg unserer Anliegen.
Das Kreishaus muß überfüllt sein, damit die Behörde den Bedarf erkennt.

Wir alle hoffen auf Jeden!!!!

Gruß Kalles


----------



## ritzel007 (27. Mai 2010)

Moin alle zusammen.

ich habe kurzfristig eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum MTB Marathon in Altenau anzubieten. Anreise/Übernachtung im WoMo Sa. Abend (29.5.). Will jemand mit?
Alternativ würde ich auch So. früh mitfahren wollen. 

Gruß,
H.


----------



## vattim (27. Mai 2010)

Moinsen, 

nicht dass ihr denkt, es gibt mich nicht mehr oder ich habe keine Lust mehr zu biken. Weit gefehlt. Neben der ganzen Marathon-Lauferei, die sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat, musste ich am 01.05.2010 ins Klinikum Oldenburg, da meine Blutzuckerwerte in schwindelerregenden Höhen lagen; Diagnose: Diabtes mellitus Typ: 1 heul:

Während meines Aufenthalts dort, war der "Utkiek" allabendliches Ziel diverser Spaziergänge um etwas "Zerstreuung" zu finden. 

Seit zwei Wochen bin ich wieder zu Hause und laufe auch schon wieder fleißig; besser und schneller als vorher (Insulin sei dank). 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich werde möglichst bald wieder zu euch stoßen; mein Bike scharrt schon mit den Contis auf der Fliese. 


Beste Grüße und eine gute Saison


Tim


----------



## ritzel007 (27. Mai 2010)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> nicht dass ihr denkt, es gibt mich nicht mehr oder ich habe keine Lust mehr zu biken. Weit gefehlt. Neben der ganzen Marathon-Lauferei, die sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat, musste ich am 01.05.2010 ins Klinikum Oldenburg, da meine Blutzuckerwerte in schwindelerregenden Höhen lagen; Diagnose: Diabtes mellitus Typ



Mann, du lässt aber auch nichts aus! Wenn du alles im Griff hast ist hier dein neues Team 

Gruss,
H.


----------



## vattim (27. Mai 2010)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Mann, du lässt aber auch nichts aus! Wenn du alles im Griff hast ist hier dein neues Team
> 
> Gruss,
> H.



Das wäre ja mal ne Alternative. Momentan sind die Werte natürlich mittelprächtig, aber die Anpassung an das Laufen (Reduktion etc.) passt schon ganz gut. Es wird (...muss).


----------



## tebby (27. Mai 2010)

vattim schrieb:


> ...da meine Blutzuckerwerte in schwindelerregenden Höhen lagen; Diagnose: Diabtes mellitus Typ: 1 heul:




Das ist ja *******!
Diabetis ist kein Zuckerschlecken..

Gruß
Axel


----------



## vattim (27. Mai 2010)

tebby schrieb:


> ...kein Zuckerschlecken..



...im wahrsten Sinnes des Wortes!!!


----------



## ol-kraut (28. Mai 2010)

Hey vattim, gute Besserung!

Wollt auch mal ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Werd mich hoffentlich demnächst auch mal wieder anschließen. Bei mir spielt die Zeit im Moment leider nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Juni 2010)

... ach Mensch, Morgen habe ich wieder keine Zeit für den Wald...

Naja, wünsche Euch viel Spaß...


----------



## ol-kraut (5. Juni 2010)

Wäre liebend gerne dabei, aber lieg mit Rüsselseuche flach...


----------



## StumpiPaul (6. Juni 2010)

Wie kann es sein, dass bei dem Bombenwetter keiner lust auf eine runde durch den Wald hatte???
Ich musste alleine fahren :-(
Bis hoffentlich bald...;-)


----------



## Geestraider (6. Juni 2010)

Och, ich war heute Unterwegs, aber nachdem Ich bereits gestern eine ausgedehnte Tour Richtung Warwer Sand unternommen hatte war nur lockeres ausrollen angesagt


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Juni 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass bei dem Bombenwetter keiner lust auf eine runde durch den Wald hatte???
> Ich musste alleine fahren :-(
> Bis hoffentlich bald...;-)



... also an der Lust hat es nicht gelegen. 
Es waren gesellschaftliche Verpflichtungen, die es mir nicht ermöglicht haben, an der netten Ausfahrt teilzunehmen....


----------



## jens23 (7. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin zusammen,
ein neuer aus Oldenburg will nur mal kurz Tag sagen 
Mit grossem Interesse habe ich mal den ganzen Thread durchgeackert
und musste zugegebenermassen oft auch lachen.
Ich war ganz schön erstaunt doch so viele aus Oldenburg und umzu hier zu lesen 
Ich hoffe ich kann auch mal in eurer Gruppe mitfahren wenn es passt.

Viele Grüße aus dem südlichen Teil von Oldenburg
Jens


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Juni 2010)

....ey, der Neue lacht über uns....  

Das Lachen werden wir Dir auf der  ersten gemeinsamen Tour schon austreiben. 
Wir schubsen Dich auf den ersten besten Ameisenhügel 
und dann lassen wir Dich im Wald zurück....

Herzlich Willkommen bei der Cross Country Fraktion in Oldenburg.

Oldenburger Radsportfreunde findest Du hier. Da kannst Du auch ein paar Veranstaltungen finden.

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## jens23 (7. Juni 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ....ey, der Neue lacht über uns....
> 
> Das Lachen werden wir Dir auf der ersten gemeinsamen Tour schon austreiben.
> Wir schubsen Dich auf den ersten besten Ameisenhügel
> ...


 
Neeee, nach meiner Feierabendtour im Nieselregen heute kann ich gar nicht mehr lachen und schon gar nicht über euch 
Im Wald zurücklassen? Oh mist, dann muss ich ja ne Menge Proviant einpacken 
Na, ich hoffe das ich bald mal mitradeln kann, ich muss mal schauen wie das zeitlich so passt bei mir, wie lange gehen denn die Mittwochsausritte so im Schnitt?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Juni 2010)

in den Sommermonaten geht es mittwochs ein bisserl länger.
Ansonsten kannst Du so von 40 km bis 50 km ausgehen.
Je nachdem wer so da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens23 (7. Juni 2010)

na, das ist ja schon mal ne Hausnummer nach der man gehen kann.
Ich übe dann mal ein bisschen 
Ich hoffe man sieht sich dann mal die Tage

Gruß Jens


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2010)

sooo, wer ist denn heute noch am Start?
13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse???


----------



## metusalem (13. Juni 2010)

Mein Sohn und ich z.B.

Bis später
Peter


----------



## StumpiPaul (13. Juni 2010)

Mein Vadder und ich z.B. auch ;-)

Bis gleich
Paul


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2010)

metusalem schrieb:


> Mein Sohn und ich z.B.
> 
> Bis später
> Peter



Respekt an den Sohnemann! Der hat verdammt gut mitgehalten! 
Und auch in den anspruchsvolleren Passagen! Hut ab!!!

Bald kann er auch ohne Dich dazu kommen...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2010)

*Aus gegebener Veranlassung möchte ich die heutigen Mitfahrer nochmals darauf hinweisen, 
einen sorgfältigen Zecken-Check vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen.*

Ein kleiner tierischer Parasit hatte sich bei mir versucht einzubuddeln.

Meine Rache war gnadenlos!! 

Aber dafür bin ich ja bekannt! 

Oldenbürger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2010)

Tja...die Lumpenhunde sind auch wieder aktiv 
Ich hatte dieses Jahr zwar noch keinen Feindkontakt aber der obligatorische Zeckencheck ist trotzdem immer Pflicht bei mir!!!


----------



## StumpiPaul (16. Juni 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Respekt an den Sohnemann! Der hat verdammt gut mitgehalten!
> Und auch in den anspruchsvolleren Passagen! Hut ab!!!
> 
> Bald kann er auch ohne Dich dazu kommen...
> ...




Dem kann ich mich mich nur anschließen! Gefahren wie ein großer, wenn der so weiter macht...

LG
Paul

P.S. Hatte auch Feindkontakt...:-(


----------



## jens23 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi zusammen,
Feindkontakt hatte ich heute auch in Sandkrug auf dem Hunteweg, allerdings mit dem 
blöden Baum der in Kopfhöhe über dem Weg liegt/steht, da hats mich ganz schön zerlegt...
Ohne Helm wärs wohl übel ausgegangen...
Aber der Kopf ist noch da wo er hingehört


----------



## Flitz (16. Juni 2010)

jens23 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Feindkontakt hatte ich heute auch in Sandkrug auf dem Hunteweg, allerdings mit dem
> blöden Baum der in Kopfhöhe über dem Weg liegt/steht, da hats mich ganz schön zerlegt...
> Ohne Helm wärs wohl übel ausgegangen...
> Aber der Kopf ist noch da wo er hingehört



Jo, der Baum bremst ein wenig den Trailflow. Ich dachte auch erst, man könne sich ducken...aber diese natürliche Dynamik macht den Wald dort ja erst richtig interessant.
Ein paar Trails kurz vor der Waldsiedlung Sandhatten sind leider auch zur Zeit alles andere als flowig. Da ist wohl so ne Vollerntemaschine durchgefahren. Das reinste Chaos herscht dort zur Zeit. Dauert wohl ne Weile, bis man da wieder ordentlich durchkommt.  Und ich hatte da  immer schon so oft ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich mal mit den Hörnchen an ner Traubenkirsche hängen geblieben bin...

Wünsche allseits schöne Mittsommerabende!

F.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Juni 2010)

Beim MTBiken muß man halt damit rechnen das mal was im Weg rumliegt 
Oder hängt oder steht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2010)

Mittsommer-MTB-Tour am 21.06.2010. 
Es wird eine gepflegte MTB/Crosser Tour angeboten. Wer ist noch dabei?

Treffen um 18.00 Uhr am Unibad....

Wir werden vor Ort, die länge der Runde und den zeitlichen Rahmen absprechen. 
Am Montag Abend werden ja auch nicht so interessante WM-Spiele angeboten. 
Also eilt herbei und lasst uns die Mittsommernacht feiern...

Gruß

Oldenbürger

P.S. MTB nicht vergessen...


----------



## StumpiPaul (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe ich kann den Abend freischaufeln....
bin also höchstwahrscheinlich mit dabei!

Gruß
Paul


----------



## freelancer3 (20. Juni 2010)

Heute 13:00 Schleuse? Wer kommt? Sonnenmilch werden wir zwar wohl nicht brauchen, aber irgendwie muß ich heute aufs MTB ... 
VG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2010)

....hm, heute werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen...


Gruß

L.


----------



## StumpiPaul (20. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (21. Juni 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

war gestern beim Biesenrode-Marathon. War genial.

Habe natürlich Kamera dabei gehabt. Musste das Video in 3 Teilen hochladen.

Tei 1 und 2 sind schon verfügbar, Teil 3 wird gerade hochgeladen.

Hier der Link:

Biesenrode-Marathon


Viel Spass beim anschauen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## StumpiPaul (21. Juni 2010)

So, ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg zum Unibad.
Mögen recht viele erscheinen!!!

Bis gleich,
Paul


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (21. Juni 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> So, ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg zum Unibad.
> Mögen recht viele erscheinen!!!
> 
> Bis gleich,
> Paul


...packe auch gerade meine Sachen. Bis gleich!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Juni 2010)

...habe auch gerade die Speicher aufgefüllt und nun werden die richtigen Klamotten angezogen.
Nur was ziehe ich denn heute mal an? Lang oder Kurz?

Ach, ist das schwierig.....

Los, raus aus dem Internet, rauf aufs Bike...

LG und bis gleich


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Juni 2010)

So, bin wieder gut zuhause angekommen. 
Das kranke Rad liegt auf der Intensivstation. 
Aber keine Sorge, es kommt durch... 

Schade, dass ich so früh abbrechen musste! 
aber ich war auch konditionell heute nicht so gut drauf....

Bis nächstes Mal....

Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (21. Juni 2010)

mein bike war heute konditionell auch nicht gut drauf! habe mir einen 10 cm langen nagel in den reifen gefahren, sowas habe ich echt noch nicht gesehen 
also ersatzschlauch ausgepackt, reifen aufgezogen, eingebaut und gepumpt und gepumpt und gepumpt...nix! wie kommt ein loch in einen nagelneuen schlauch:kotz:
zum glück war es nicht allzuweit nach hause


----------



## Geestraider (21. Juni 2010)

wozu eigentlich mountainbike fahren, mit nem rennrad gehts doch auch

YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike


----------



## Geestraider (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe Das war keiner von euch!
Könnte mir vorstellen das in der nächsten zeit der eine oder andere Ordungshüter aufm huntetrail unterwegs ist.


----------



## D-Noiser (29. Juni 2010)

^^ manch einer hat wohl nicht in der schule aufgepasst... erst links und dann nach rechts schauen... und dann schnell rüber.. immer diese halbstarken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (2. Juli 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

wieder einmal ist ein Bikepark Besuch geplant, Diesmal nach Braunlage am Wurmberg.

Die Strecken sind schön lang, Fahrspass sollte genügend da sein.

Treffpunkt ist unter der Abfahrt Haarentor (OBI). Abfahrt spätestens um 7:00 Uhr.
Rückfahrt von Braunlage ca. 18:30 Uhr

Bitte meldet Euch rechtzeitig, um das hinfahren zu organisieren.

Anmeldung über meine Website:
http://www.oldenbiker.de/touren-geplant.html
Oder einfach 'ne Mail schicken.


----------



## StumpiPaul (4. Juli 2010)

Wer ist denn heute um 13:00 bei bestem Wetter an der Schleuse?

Ich werde wohl da sein, wenn alles glatt geht...

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## Bruno70 (4. Juli 2010)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich um 13:00 dabei sein!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Juli 2010)

... ich auch...


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

an alle heutigen Mitbiker: bin heile zuhause angekommen.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Juli 2010)

...das ist gut... 

Wir auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ol-kraut (4. Juli 2010)

Aloha, bin heute Morgen schon um halb Neun losgefahren, schön den Huntetrail lang und anschließend durch die Osenberge. Ich muss sagen, die Wege wachsen dort immer mehr zu, fährt von euch keiner mehr da lang? 

Wo seid ihr denn heute lang gefahren? Bin auf der Suche nach paar neuen Strecken.

Das war übrigens die Strecke von heute: http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/workoutdetail/index.do?id=2718662


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Juli 2010)

Hi, wir waren ungefähr auf den gleichen Wegen unterwegs. 
In den Osenbergen haben wir noch ein bißchen gespielt.

Warum hast Du denn mehrfach die Hunte durchfahren? 
So heiß war es doch heute gar nicht. 
Und es ist auch nicht gut für das Bike!

(Wenn man den Track anschaut sind ein paar Querungen zu erkennen! )


----------



## ol-kraut (4. Juli 2010)

Hi Oldenbürger,

ist die Ungenauigkeit vom GPS-Empfänger bzw. vom Karten-Material. Bin nur auf der Höhe von Wardenburg jeweils einmal rüber und wieder zurück auf die "linke" Seite der Hunte, weil die dort wegen Deich-Arbeiten den Weg gesperrt haben.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Juli 2010)

ol-kraut schrieb:


> Hi Oldenbürger,
> 
> ist die Ungenauigkeit vom GPS-Empfänger bzw. vom Karten-Material.



ja, das Problem kenne ich doch. 
Wollte Dich doch nur ein wenig auf den Arm nehmen! 

bis demnächst mal...


----------



## ol-kraut (5. Juli 2010)

Ah, sorry. Dann war mein Ironie-Detektor wohl defekt. Wobei die Frage bei dem gestrigen Wetter durchaus berechtigt war...


----------



## hihaol (6. Juli 2010)

ähhh, wie sieht es aus...ist jemand am Mi-abend um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl. Trotz Fussball???
Nach einer Runde wäre dann ja Fußballgucken möglich...oder


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. Juli 2010)

...  also ich setze Morgen Prioritäten...

Ich werden pünktlich den Junx die Daumen drücken.
Fürs Biken ist Morgen gar keine Zeit.....


----------



## ritzel007 (7. Juli 2010)

Ich setze auch Prioritäten:

erst biken, dann 2. Halbzeit mit doppelter Intensität sehen 

H.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Juli 2010)

... es ist so verdächtig ruhig heute.
Will heute denn keiner fahren? 

Ich werde wohl da sein...


----------



## OldenBiker (11. Juli 2010)

ich komme denn mal auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Juli 2010)

zumindest schon mal ein freiwilliger.....
Die anderen sind aber auch schon online, wie ich in der Kontakt-Liste sehe...

Nicht nur gucken, schreiben und 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (11. Juli 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> zumindest schon mal ein freiwilliger.....
> Die anderen sind aber auch schon online, wie ich in der Kontakt-Liste sehe...
> 
> Nicht nur gucken, schreiben und 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein.


...hab schon wieder Schnupfen und etwas Temperatur. Verdammte Klimaanlagen!
Viel Spaß!!


----------



## ritzel007 (16. Juli 2010)

Craft Bike Transalp

wir sind in Füssen, die Bilkes sind top, morgen um 9:30 geht es los.
Wer mehr wissen möchte findet unseren Blog unter http://bike-facts-buhl-bikes.blogspot.com/ 

Henning.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juli 2010)

...  na dann viel Spaß in den Bergen....


----------



## Geestraider (16. Juli 2010)

Wünscht man da Hals und Bein oder doch lieber Rahmen und Speichenbruch 
Viel Spass und kommt gut rüber


----------



## jens23 (17. Juli 2010)

Ich/wir tümmeln uns grade in Oberstdorf/Allgäu, mit den eigenen Bikes.
Wenn wir wieder da sind werse ich dann auch mal versuchen bei euren Touren mitzuhalten... 

Gruß aus den Bergen Jens


----------



## freelancer3 (18. Juli 2010)

Moin'sen
wer ist denn heute um 13:00 an der Schleuse?
p.s. Sonnencreme nicht vergessen


----------



## StumpiPaul (18. Juli 2010)

Ich bin heute auch mit dabei! Das schöne Wetter lässt heute ja auch keine Ausreden zu....

Gruß
Paul


----------



## jNs (18. Juli 2010)

bin dabei und bring nochn kumpel mit

mfg 
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Juli 2010)

... ich bin auch dabei und bringe sogar ein Mountainbike mit...


----------



## OldenBiker (23. Juli 2010)

Moinsen,

der für morgen geplante Bikepark-Besuch fällt leider flach.
Alternativ habe ich vor, am Sonntag nach Porta Westfalica zu fahren, um dort ein wenig im Wesergebirge rumzutoben.

Treffen würde ich vorschlagen Abfahrt Haarentor (OBI) um 9:00 Uhr.


Mal schauen, wieviele denn kommen.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## freelancer3 (25. Juli 2010)

Wer ist denn heute dabei (Schleuse, 13:00)?
Gruß Uli


----------



## StumpiPaul (25. Juli 2010)

Ich kann heute leider nicht :-(

Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Bruno70 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich auch nicht!!! Aber ich hoffe das ich Mittwoch wieder fit bin.


----------



## StumpiPaul (28. Juli 2010)

wie siehts aus, fährt heute jemand?

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Juli 2010)

..ich glaube ich...


----------



## freelancer3 (31. Juli 2010)

Wer ist denn morgen (Sonntag, 01.08.2010) an der Schleuse? Letzten Sonntag waren wir nur zu Zweit ... trotz Bombenwetter ...
VG Uli
p.s. Das Wetter soll erträglich werden ;-)
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0007952&d=0&prev=3days


----------



## jNs (1. August 2010)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit


----------



## StumpiPaul (1. August 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen (Sonntag, 01.08.2010) an der Schleuse? Letzten Sonntag waren wir nur zu Zweit ... trotz Bombenwetter ...
> VG Uli
> p.s. Das Wetter soll erträglich werden ;-)
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0007952&d=0&prev=3days




Leider konnte ich heute auch wieder nicht. Ich hoffe Du musstest nicht alleine fahren. Am Mittwoch will ich wieder dabei sein!

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## freelancer3 (2. August 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich heute auch wieder nicht. Ich hoffe Du musstest nicht alleine fahren. Am Mittwoch will ich wieder dabei sein!
> 
> Gruß,
> Paul


Hi Paul,
nein, wir waren zu Dritt  Henning +Thore + MeinerEiner
Generell muss ich sagen, das die letzten Sonntage (zumindest an denen ich anwesend war), die Teilnahme eher rückläufig ist. Aber vielleicht liegt das ja nur an der Urlaubszeit ... 
Gruß Uli


----------



## StumpiPaul (4. August 2010)

Wenn es nicht zu heftig regent werde ich heute um 18:00 am Treffpunkt sein. Wer ist noch dabei?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## OldenBiker (7. August 2010)

Kommt morgen jemand. Muss mein neues Bike ausführen.


----------



## StumpiPaul (8. August 2010)

Ich werde wohl um 13:00 an der Schleuse sein....wer noch?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## ritzel007 (8. August 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl um 13:00 an der Schleuse sein....wer noch?
> 
> Gruß
> Paul



Ich.
Henning


----------



## Geestraider (8. August 2010)

Will mich nur kurz fürs aufhalten entschuldigen 
Ich hoffe es ist niemand erfroren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StumpiPaul (9. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß sind alle ohne Frostbeulen nach Hause gekommen ;-)

Bis zum nächsten Treffen im Wald!

Paul


----------



## Geestraider (9. August 2010)

Dann bin Ich ja beruhigt!
Beim nächsten mal sollte vielleicht einer Kaffee und Kuchen mitbringen


----------



## ritzel007 (15. August 2010)

Heute 13:00 Schleuse!

H. + T.


----------



## StumpiPaul (15. August 2010)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Heute 13:00 Schleuse!
> 
> H. + T.



Jep, ich auch!

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## freelancer3 (18. August 2010)

Hi, heute jemand Lust auf 'ne Schlammschlacht?  Treffpunkt 18:00 bei Buhl Bikes
VG Uli


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (18. August 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hi, heute jemand Lust auf 'ne Schlammschlacht?  Treffpunkt 18:00 bei Buhl Bikes
> VG Uli


Hallo!
Heute nicht.
Habe Sonntag recht viele GPS auf den Rädern gesehen. Mag mir einer von Euch den Track von Sonntag mailen?
*.gpx wäre schön. Mailadresse findet findet sich im Impressum der www.oldenburgerradsportfreunde.de
Gruß Matthias


----------



## ritzel007 (18. August 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hi, heute jemand Lust auf 'ne Schlammschlacht?  Treffpunkt 18:00 bei Buhl Bikes
> VG Uli



Ich! H.


----------



## greyscale (19. August 2010)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Ich! H.



Hattest du die nicht direkt vor deiner Bude?

g.


----------



## tebby (19. August 2010)

Hi,

habe dir den Track soeben per PM geschickt!

LG
AXel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. August 2010)

tebby schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe dir den Track soeben per PM geschickt!
> 
> ...


Ich danke Dir.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## jens23 (20. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

könnte ich den Track bitte auch bekommen?

Gruß Jens


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (20. August 2010)

jens23 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> könnte ich den Track bitte auch bekommen?
> 
> Gruß Jens



Ich hab ihn ja schon. Wenn Tebby nichts dagegen hat, binde ich ihn auf unserer HP ein und verlinke ihn hier her.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Flitz (22. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

wer von Euch kann denn spontan Fahrrad-Kartons gebrauchen?

Ich habe hier noch 2 Fahrradkartons für 19 Zoll Fahrräder, die ich nicht mit in meinen Umzugswagen quetschen möchte.

In diesen Fahrradkartons wurden unsere Mountainbikes geliefert. Die Kartons eignen sich hervorragend zum Transport und Versand von Bikes. 

Preis je Karton: 10 Euro
Nur gegen Abholung! Einfach PM schicken! 
Gruß F.


----------



## Mutti (23. August 2010)

Wer hat eigentlich (wieder) Lust auf 'n "Dreier" im Wald?! 

Übrigens, Freitag: Stadtfest!

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## rieol (23. August 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wer hat eigentlich (wieder) Lust auf 'n "Dreier" im Wald?!
> 
> Übrigens, Freitag: Stadtfest!
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...



Beim Thema Stadtfest werd´ich doch ein wenig wehmütig  Manchmal vermisse ich Oldenburg doch sehr! Aber spätestens, wenn ich auf meinem MTB sitze ist das dann wieder vorbei. 
Beste Grüße in die alte Heimat,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitz (28. August 2010)

Hallo nochmal, ich bins mal wieder mit meinem tollen Krempel, den ich gerne loswerden will 

a) 2 Fahrradkartons, Preis je Karton nur noch 5 Euro! (siehe link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...19-zoll-mountainbikes-(auch-einzeln)/10698492)

b) 2 Mäntel, Preis: Preis je Mantel nur 5 Euro! (siehe link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-vredestein-spider-fuer-mtb-26-zoll/11003593)

Schöne Grüße! Vor lauter Ausmisterei kommen wir leider gar nicht in den Wald!


----------



## freelancer3 (29. August 2010)

Stadtfest-Erholung, Katerbeseitigung oder einfach nur aus Fun.
13:00 Schleuse, wer ist heute mit dabei?
Gruß Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. August 2010)

.....puuuhhhhhhh,

das ist aber keine leichte Entscheidung heute.......
Habe wohl Lust zu fahren aber der Blick in das beschissene Wetter lässt mich ein wenig zaudern. 

Das sieht echt nicht so einladend aus. 
Und ich hatte diesen Monat schon genug Regen und Schnee....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (29. August 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> .....puuuhhhhhhh,
> 
> das ist aber keine leichte Entscheidung heute.......
> Habe wohl Lust zu fahren aber der Blick in das beschissene Wetter lässt mich ein wenig zaudern.
> ...


Ich glaube, ich habe es richtig gemacht: 10:30 los und um 14 Uhr wieder daheim. Erst als ich eben den Dreck vom Rad gespült habe, fing der Regen an 
Jetzt gibt es schöne Torte  mit den Schwiegereltern.
Gruß M


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. August 2010)

Ja, dann hast Du Dir die Torte auch verdient....

Wie war es denn sonst im Gelände?
Gibt es Passagen, wo keine Pfützen sind?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (29. August 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ja, dann hast Du Dir die Torte auch verdient....
> 
> Wie war es denn sonst im Gelände?
> Gibt es Passagen, wo keine Pfützen sind?


Bin zuerst in den Hasbruch gefahren. Geläuf war tief, teilweise kleine Seen.
Im Wald südlich der Hatter Straße bei meiner Traverse Richtung Rittrum/Hunte war alles OK. Bahneführer Holz war ok, man konnte den Pfützen ausweichen.
In Summe waren das Rad und ich aber recht dreckverkrustet. War aber schön.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Geestraider (29. August 2010)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> In Summe waren das Rad und ich aber recht dreckverkrustet. War aber schön.



Das gleiche Fazit kann Ich nach 3 Tagen Braunlage auch ziehen


----------



## freelancer3 (1. September 2010)

Greetings,
ist ja eigentlich schon gefragt worden, aber ich habe keine Antworten gesehen. Wer fährt denn zur Teuto-Tour am jetzigen Sonntag?
Gruß Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. September 2010)

Teuto Tour würde ich gerne, kann aber nicht.
Bin da schon anders verplant....

Aber den Wadenkneifer halte ich mir frei....


----------



## StumpiPaul (1. September 2010)

Ich lieg mal wieder flach. Daher fürchte ich, dass ich bis Sonntag noch nicht fit genug bin für die Teuto Tour... Falls doch, sage ich bescheid!

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (1. September 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> Ich lieg mal wieder flach. Daher fürchte ich, dass ich bis Sonntag noch nicht fit genug bin für die Teuto Tour... Falls doch, sage ich bescheid!
> 
> Gruß,
> Paul


Hallo Paul, Dir bekommt der ZiviDienst wohl nicht?


----------



## ritzel007 (2. September 2010)

...und sich schon immer gefragt haben wie es die Nachbarn machen:

http://www.grenslandmarathon.nl 

Gruß, H.


----------



## StumpiPaul (2. September 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hallo Paul, Dir bekommt der ZiviDienst wohl nicht?



Zivi ist eigentlich ganz nett, aber längst nicht so entspannt wie ich dachte ;-).

Ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß am Sonntag! Kommt denn sonst noch jemand mit?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## MaFFa (4. September 2010)

*Moin Moin zusammen. *

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem ein oder anderem Trialfahrer aus dem Oldenburger-Raum um sich evt. mal zu treffen bzw um zu gucken ob das wirklich das "richtige" Hobby für mich ist. 
Also wenn jemand Lust und Laune hat mir mal was zu zeigen gerne PN. 

MaFFa. 
PS. Ob 20" oder 26" weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## freelancer3 (4. September 2010)

Nachdem schon soooo viele abgesagt haben bzw. nicht zur Teuto Tour fahren, frage ich mich, ob überhaupt noch jemand hinfährt? Ich jedenfalls habe vor, morgen früh zwischen halb acht und acht loszufahren. Es sind noch 2 Plätze (Fahrer/-in inkl. Bike) in meiner Zitrone frei; also wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, möge sich bei mir melden.

Um welche Zeit wird sich am Westkreuz/Haarentor (OBI Parkplatz) getroffen? 

Gruß Uli


----------



## ritzel007 (4. September 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Nachdem schon soooo viele abgesagt haben bzw. nicht zur Teuto Tour fahren, frage ich mich, ob überhaupt noch jemand hinfährt? Ich jedenfalls habe vor, morgen früh zwischen halb acht und acht loszufahren. Es sind noch 2 Plätze (Fahrer/-in inkl. Bike) in meiner Zitrone frei; also wer noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht, möge sich bei mir melden.
> 
> Um welche Zeit wird sich am Westkreuz/Haarentor (OBI Parkplatz) getroffen?
> 
> Gruß Uli



Wir haben gerade beschlossen, dass wir in OL bleiben und hier fahren. Ist jemand um 13:00 an der Schleuse?

H.


----------



## freelancer3 (5. September 2010)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade beschlossen, dass wir in OL bleiben und hier fahren. Ist jemand um 13:00 an der Schleuse?
> 
> H.


 Nachdem heute morgen gähnende Leere am Treffpunkt Westkreuz herrschte, und ich nicht wirklich Lust verspürte, alleine sitzend im Auto nach Bad Iburg zufahren, werde auch ich mich heute lokal tümmeln.

Da das Wetter aber ja bombastisch ist (und auch heute so bleibt)  ... wie wäre es denn mit einer längeren Tour ... z.B. Dötlingen, Wildeshausen dann Richtung Ahlhorn (Aue, Engelmannsbäke) ... dazu sollten wir uns dann aber etwas früher treffen. Wie wäre es um 11:00 Uhr (oder von mir aus auch früher, z.B. gleich )?
Wer ist dabei? Biker sind doch als spontanes Volk bekannt, oder? 

VLG Uli


----------



## freelancer3 (5. September 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ...
> Da das Wetter aber ja bombastisch ist (und auch heute so bleibt)  ... wie wäre es denn mit einer längeren Tour ... z.B. Dötlingen, Wildeshausen dann Richtung Ahlhorn (Aue, Engelmannsbäke) ... dazu sollten wir uns dann aber etwas früher treffen. Wie wäre es um 11:00 Uhr (oder von mir aus auch früher, z.B. gleich )?
> Wer ist dabei? Biker sind doch als spontanes Volk bekannt, oder?
> 
> VLG Uli


Everyone seems to be busy ...
 ... somit werde ich um 13:00 an der Schleuse sein...


----------



## StumpiPaul (5. September 2010)

@Uli:

Echt doof gelaufen für dich! Ich hoffe du hattest trotzdem noch ein wenig spaß auf zwei Rädern! ;-)
Das nächste Mal bin ich dann hoffentlich auch wieder dabei!

Lg,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolf1612 (10. September 2010)

Hallo, für alle die mal gerne was anderes sehen möchten. Thülsfelder Thalsperre. Hier ein Link von mir.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67151.html

Wer die gps- Datei fürs Navi haben möchte, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 

MfG

Rolf


----------



## rolf1612 (12. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, war heute mal wieder am der Thülsfelder Thalsperre unterwegs. Die Strecke wir langsam richtig gut. Es kommen schön viele Kilometer zusammen. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald eine Strecke von 60 Km voll habe. Damit kann man dann schon was machen. Leider war das Wetter heute nicht so dolle. Aber auch große Jungs spielen ja gerne im matschigen Sandkasten. Alles in allem war das eine schöne Tour. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch mit ein paar gpx Dateien schicken könnte. Ich würde gerne mal ne Tour um Oldenburg machen.

Bis dahin,...

Rolf


----------



## freelancer3 (13. September 2010)

Da die OL-B... ja zur Teuto Tour recht gering war, um nicht zu sagen gleich null war ... wer fährt denn zum Engter Wadenkneifer am kommenden Sonntag?

VG Uli
p.s. OL-B=Oldenburgische Beteiligung


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. September 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... wer fährt denn zum Engter Wadenkneifer am kommenden Sonntag?



Also ich plane das mal so ein. Da will ich unbedingt hin.
Wir können ja gegen WE mal was verabreden...

LG


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. September 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Da die OL-B... ja zur Teuto Tour recht gering war, um nicht zu sagen gleich null war ...


Nicht ganz, ich war da, war gut. Hatte nur noch weitere Reisepläne - bin in der Ecke aufgewachsen.
Knapp 800hm auf 43km. War in recht genau zwei Stunden durch.
Höhenprofil.
Zum Wadenkneifer habe ich aber keine Zeit -> Dienstreise.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Mutti (13. September 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... um nicht zu sagen gleich null war.



Nicht ganz! Ich weiß von einem, der (quasi ohnehin) dort war: klick! 



freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... wer fährt denn zum Engter Wadenkneifer am kommenden Sonntag?



Leider bin ich am kommenden WE nicht "vor Ort", habe aber von anderen gehört, dass sie durchaus nach Engter wollen.
Treffpunkt für Fahrgemeinschaften in OL wie gehabt: Ammerländer Heerstraße, Parkplatz unter der Autobahnabfahrt Haarentor, 08:00 Uhr.

So oder so, wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (13. September 2010)

Ich binbeim Wadenkneifer auch dabei.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Mutti (13. September 2010)

_Oha, da war ich wohl zu langsam, mit Antwort #2842. _

-----------



rieol schrieb:


> Beim Thema Stadtfest werd´ich doch ein wenig wehmütig  Manchmal vermisse ich Oldenburg doch sehr! Aber spätestens, wenn ich auf meinem MTB sitze ist das dann wieder vorbei. Beste Grüße in die alte Heimat, Michael



Tja, das OL in rieol, was!?!  
Aber, hey, ich sag's mal so: ich tausche 10x Stadtfest (mindestens) gegen 1x Porcupine Rim Trail!* 
_*Habe wegen Deines Eintrags tatsächlich mal wieder die ollen Moab-Karten herausgekramt und angeschmachtet!_ 

-----------



rolf1612 schrieb:


> Thülsfelder Thalsperre. Hier ein Link von mir.http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.67151.html



Danke. 

-----------

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## rieol (15. September 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> _
> -----------
> 
> Tja, das OL in rieol, was!?!
> ...


_

Bist natuerlich gerne eingeladen unser Haus als Ausgangsstation einer Moab Tour zu nutzen (alle Oldenburger MTBler natuerlich)! 

In Moab war ich bisher nur zum Hiken. War aber auch klasse!

Beste Gruesse nach OL

rieol_


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. September 2010)

soso............
Wer hat denn für heute eine Entschuldigung?

Bin beim Wadenkneifer gewesen und habe in weiter Entfernung 
noch einen Trikot-Träger der Oldenburger Radsportfreunde gesehen. 
Den kannte ich aber nicht.
Ansonsten war keiner von Euch da...

Kleiner Bericht:
Das Wetter halt gehalten, es gab keinen neuen Niederschlag. 
Die Wege waren sehr nass und matschig. 
Es hat sehr viel Kraft gekostet, dort zu fahren. 
Die Bikes waren sehr dreckig und die Fahrer auch....

Hat aber wieder Spaß gemacht.
Eine Möglichkeit habt ihr dann ja noch bei der 
2. CTF "Durch den Stemweder Berg" am 09.10.2010.

Wir sehen uns dort???


----------



## StumpiPaul (19. September 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> soso............
> Wer hat denn für heute eine Entschuldigung?
> 
> Bin beim Wadenkneifer gewesen und habe in weiter Entfernung
> ...



Ich hab ne Entschuldigung:
Mein Dad, ein paar andere und ich waren heute zum Radfahren im Deister, was vermutlich deutlich sonniger war als bei dir ;-).

Das war schon lange verabredet, von daher wollten wir das nicht ausfallen lassen... 

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## ritzel007 (19. September 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> soso............
> Wer hat denn für heute eine Entschuldigung?
> 
> Bin beim Wadenkneifer gewesen und habe in weiter Entfernung
> ...



Du bist mein Held!
Meine Virusgrippe hatte mich nicht vor die Tür gelassen...

H.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. September 2010)

StumpiPaul schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Entschuldigung:
> Mein Dad, ein paar andere und ich waren heute zum Radfahren im Deister, was vermutlich deutlich sonniger war als bei dir ;-).



OH, Deister ist auch sehr nett.......
Seid ihr von Ost nach West und wieder zurück?
War es dort auch so matschig?


----------



## StumpiPaul (19. September 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> OH, Deister ist auch sehr nett.......
> Seid ihr von Ost nach West und wieder zurück?
> War es dort auch so matschig?



Wir sind von Wenningsen gestartet und haben uns dann mit vielen Ausflügen bis zum Anaturm vorgearbeitet. Von dort aus nach Springe und dann das ganze zurück. Wir waren ca. 6 Std. unterwegs.

Der Schlamm hielt sich in Grenzen und daher auch der Zustand der Räder. Am Jägerstieg mussten wir Passagen schieben aber der ist auch sonst schon an der Grenze des Fahrbaren. (Unsere Form hat auch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen )

Gruß,
Paul


----------



## rolf1612 (20. September 2010)

Hey Leute ich bin diese Woche im Süden. Nähe Bad Urach. Dort sind die Magura Werke. Da macht das Mountainbiken richtig laune.

LG,...

Rolf


----------



## OldenBiker (20. September 2010)

Ich brauch' keine Entschuldigung, war auch beim Wadenkneifer dabei. Bin allerdings erst kurz nach 10:00 Uhr angekommen.

Wetter war ja gut, die Strecke zeilweise schön cremig.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (26. September 2010)

Fährt heut' jemand, trotz Nieselregen?
Würde mich dann anschließen. Zu zweit oder mehr macht das Wetter nur noch 1/2 zuviel aus ;-)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. September 2010)

...  war gestern schon im Wald. 
Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit.....

Wünsche viel Vergnügen.....


----------



## Geestraider (26. September 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...  war gestern schon im Wald.



Komisch, habe dich garnich gesehen  Also in meinem Wald warst Du nicht  
Sonst sehen wir uns doch auch immer aufm Huntepaad!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. September 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Komisch, habe dich garnich gesehen  Also in meinem Wald warst Du nicht
> Sonst sehen wir uns doch auch immer aufm Huntepaad!



Stimmt, da war ich nicht ganz. 
Da wollte ich eigentlich hin aber dann hat die Motivation nicht ganz gereicht. 
Dötlingen ist aber immer eine Reise wert...

Also kein Huntepadd sondern nur Huntetrail....


----------



## Geestraider (26. September 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also kein Huntepadd sondern nur Huntetrail....



Der tuts auch 
Aber beim nächsten mal wieder...
und wenn die motivation besonders gut ist dann fahr nochmal 3km weiter Flussaufwärts zum Wellohsberg, noch nerven die B-Pflanzen etwas, aber bald ist wieder freie Fahrt


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. September 2010)

Es wird Zeit, dass die Trails wieder befahrbar werden 
und nicht mehr so zugewachsen sind. 
Bin am Dienstag Abend durch mannhohes Farn gefahren 
und dann hatten sich gleich diese kleinen Biester wieder abgeseilt...
Wir Zeit, dass die Dinger abgeschafft werden. 
Warum landen diese kleinen Tiere denn nicht auf der roten Liste???
Ich würde so einiges dafür tun....


----------



## OldenBiker (28. September 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

wollte nur mal bescheid geben, das meine Website in der nächsten Zeit ein wenig komisch aussieht.

Stelle auf joomla um, brauche aber noch ein bisschen, bis ich mich da reingearbeitet habe.
Dafür habt Ihr den Spass, meine Missgeschicke zu bestaunen .


Gruß
Oldenbiker


----------



## ritzel007 (29. September 2010)

Heute 18:00 Nightride. Denkt dran die Akkus zu laden...

Gruß
H.


----------



## OldenBiker (29. September 2010)

schön, Nightride.
Könnte sein, das ich ca. 1 min später komme. Versuche aber pünktlich zu sein.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (29. September 2010)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> schön, Nightride.
> Könnte sein, das ich ca. 1 min später komme. Versuche aber pünktlich zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> OldenBiker


Bin auch dabei, bitte warten 
VG Uli


----------



## freelancer3 (3. Oktober 2010)

Die obligatorische Frage zur Sonntagsrunde: wer fährt denn heute?
Oder wird der Berliner vom Kramermarkt bevorzugt ;-)
VG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Oktober 2010)

...wenn dann würde ich eine Berlinerin auf dem Kramermarkt bevorzugen....
Aber nein... 
ich versuche auch gleich an der Schleuse zu sein....


----------



## StumpiPaul (3. Oktober 2010)

ich wills auch versuchen!
Bin grad erst aufgestanden. Schnell was Essen und dann fahr ich los ;-)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Oktober 2010)

Dötlingen 

Danke an die Mitfahrer für die schöne, sonnige und warme Tour nach Dötlingen. 
Nach einem kurzen Stop am Lopshof in Dötlingen, mit Brezel, Käsespieß 
und Weizenbier ("spaßfrei") ging es bei Rückenwind schnell zurück....

Nur einen haben wir auf dem Huntepadd nicht gefunden. 
Der Geestraider hat sich heute nicht gezeigt. 

Na Michi, wo warst Du denn heute?


----------



## Geestraider (3. Oktober 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Nur einen haben wir auf dem Huntepadd nicht gefunden.
> Der Geestraider hat sich heute nicht gezeigt.
> 
> Na Michi, wo warst Du denn heute?



Da haben wir uns wohl verpasst 
Ich war auch vor Ort, hatte mich vorher allerdings schon kräftig ausgetobt, so habe Ich die Huntepaddrunde nicht gefahren sondern nur kurz aufm Gierenberg umgesehen.

Ich kann aber verkünden das die Trailrunde am Busch und Wellohsberg komplett befahrbar ist 
Langes Beinkleid ist aber ratsam, die Brennnesseln zwacken noch ganz ordentlich  und ein extra Powerriegel kann auch nicht schaden, der Boden saugt doch kräftig Körner

Ich hoffe beim nächsten mal ist unser timing besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2010)

So, am Samstag steht der 3. Teil der Herbstwaldtrilogie auf dem Programm.
2. CTF " Durch den Stemweder Berg"

Wer nimmt denn Teil?

Wer würde denn gegen 08.00 Uhr unter der Autobahnbrücke bei Obi zum Treffpunkt erscheinen?

Bitte um Rückmeldungen....


----------



## Mutti (5. Oktober 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> So, am Samstag steht der 3. Teil der Herbstwaldtrilogie auf dem Programm.



Ich werde nicht dabei sein, ... 

... habe aber jüngst hier den - geänderten  - BDR-Link aktualisiert.

Nur für den Fall, ... 

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## OldenBiker (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne, muss aber leider arbeiten. Bin aber ja schon letztes Jahr zur Premiere gefahren. Werde das also überleben.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## StumpiPaul (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei. Hab schon andere Verpflichtungen ;-)

Lg,
Paul


----------



## freelancer3 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin leider auch nicht dabei ... wieso ist der CTF auch nicht Sonntag ...
Trotzdem allen viel Spaß
Nichts desto trotz, ... vielleicht ist ja am Sonntag das Wetter auch wieder so schön, das man Dötlingen oder Wildeshausen auf die Tagesordnung nimmt ...
VG Uli


----------



## ritzel007 (7. Oktober 2010)

Na, da ist doch richtig Schwung in der Truppe!

Aber wo wir gerade bei den Absagen sind: Ich fahre auch nicht, weil Sonntag Weser-Ems Cup in Engter ist 

H.


----------



## Mutti (16. Oktober 2010)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Na, da ist doch richtig Schwung in der Truppe!



Genau! 

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## metusalem (16. Oktober 2010)

Frielingshof?

Bist Du umgezogen?

Verkaufst Du Jetzt etwa Eier?...

...Na warte Burschi


----------



## Mutti (16. Oktober 2010)

metusalem schrieb:


> Verkaufst Du Jetzt etwa Eier?



Nope, ich verkaufe nicht mein... ähm, also ... keine Eier! 
Mir war einfach nur so nach echtem, authentischem Landleben. 
Und, hey, was heißt hier "Burschi"?!? "Naturburschi", wenn schon!!! 

Apropos Natur, startet eigentlich jemand bei den "_Ersatzrennen für Oldenburg_" in Surwold am Hümmling, da doch an diesem Tag in Sandkrug nichts in Sachen WE-Cup los sein wird? Zwar auch primär ein Cross-Event, aber auf einer schönen Strecke am Hang bzw. mit "Berg". 

Ok, ich weiß, Porta ruft ... 

So oder so, ...


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2010)

Supi Wetter heute...!!
Werde mich nachher mal auf den Weg machen. Vermutlich werden mich die Trails in Dötlingen ausspucken, mal schauen ob man wen trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2010)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Supi Wetter heute...!!



Hi,

ja stimmt.....
Werde mich auch gleich mal auf den Weg machen. 
Mal sehen, ob es heute für Dötlingen reicht....

Bis denne...


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2010)

mach mich in 10 minuten auf den weg, werde sicher 2 stunden bis dötlingen brauchen, nehme ja schliesslich die spassroute 
vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2010)

Der normale MTB-Treff startet um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse. 
Kurz nach 13.00 Uhr geht es dann los.
Mal sehen, wer noch so da ist....

Also versprechen kann ich es nicht, ob wir nach Dötlingen fahren.
Mal sehen.....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2010)

Also wir haben es heute nach Dötlingen geschafft.
Das Wetter war klasse, später wurde es etwas kühl.

Den Geestraider haben wir aber verpasst.... 

Aber einen anderen Bekannten haben wir getroffen.
Mit einem "Dreirad". Und er musste schieben...
Und dass, obwohl er keinen Platten hatte.


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2010)

schade aber auch 
ich war erst gegen 14.45h in dötlingen, am wellohsberg haben irgendwelche wildgewordenen harvesterfahrer einen trail zerstört 
am huntepadd war es aber auch nicht viel besser...so viel fußvolk habe ich da ja noch nie erlebt! wo kamen die bloß alle her 
hatte mich anschliessend noch kurz am poggenpohl umgeschaut 
vielleicht sollten wir beim nächsten mal einen termin machen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2010)

Da werden wir uns nur um ein paar Minuten verpasst haben.

Aber auf dem Huntepadd war heute wirklich viel los.
Aber die Wanderer und Fußgänger sind immer ganz verzückt, 
wenn man ein Liedchen pfeift, um Platz zu begehren.
Ganz hoch im Kurs ist: "Das Wandern ist des Müllers Lust".


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2010)

bin extra noch am lopshof vorbei gefahren


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2010)

Wir haben auf dem Gierenberg nur kurz ´ne Banane verschlungen 
und sind dann am Lopshof so vorbei gefahren.
Also wahr die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffen nur sehr gering.


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2010)

ich stand auch nur kurz oben, banane hatte ich auch keine mit, und bin dann die gleiche richtung gefahren. wann ward ihr denn da? hatte weit und breit keine stollenbereiften gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Oktober 2010)

na dann warst Du wohl eher da.
Dürfte so gegen 15 Uhr gewesen sein.


----------



## Geestraider (17. Oktober 2010)

aargh...15 minuten zu früh da gewesen, muß ich nächstes mal wohl noch langsamer fahren


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Oktober 2010)

*Porta Westfalica am 31.10.2010* 

Mal wieder das Wiehengebirge ein wenig unsicher machen.

Strecke: fahrtechnisch und konditionell mittel - schwer

Bikezeit: ca. 4 - 5 Stunden

Was mitbringen?
funktionstüchtiges Bike
ausreichend Fahrtechnik
genügend zu futtern und trinken. Verpflegungstationen sind sehr rar gesäht 
eventuell Beleuchtung. Falls die Tour etwas länger wird.
am wichtigsten: Spass am bike.

Helm mitnehmen. Kein Helm, kein biken.

Wetteraussichten

Derzeitiger Stand laut Wetter.com: sonnig, bis 7 Grad. Also lieber ein paar warme Klamotten einpacken.

Wann geht's los?

Abfahrt ist um 10:00 Uhr, Autobahnabfahrt Kreyenbrück. Ankunft in Porta Westfalica ca. 12:00 Uhr. Rückfahrt ist gegen 18:00 Uhr geplant (kann nach Lust und Laune auch später werden).

Wieviele fahren mit?

Inklusive Fahrer sind wir bis jetzt zu viert. Wenn noch mehr mit wollen, rechtzeitig melden, da mein Auto leider nur begrenzt Platz hat.


----------



## Mutti (24. Oktober 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... wenn man ein Liedchen pfeift, um Platz zu begehren.Ganz hoch im Kurs ist: "Das Wandern ist des Müllers Lust".



 Jepp, der Verzückungseffekt ist immer wieder erstaunlich! _(Diplomacy at its best!)_


----------



## freelancer3 (6. November 2010)

Hi Biker
wer plant denn morgen um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse zu sein?
Ab Mittag Regenrisiko <20% und angeblich sogar ab und zu Sonne 
Gruß Uli


----------



## sportyfinearts (7. November 2010)

Welche Schleuse meint ihr als Treffpunkt. Überlege auch mal mit anderen zu fahren. Falls nicht anders gewünscht. 
MFg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (7. November 2010)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Welche Schleuse meint ihr als Treffpunkt.



Schleuse am Niedersachsendamm (Küstenkanal) - Info: klick!

Viel Spaß.


----------



## freelancer3 (7. November 2010)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Welche Schleuse meint ihr als Treffpunkt. Überlege auch mal mit anderen zu fahren. Falls nicht anders gewünscht.
> MFg



Bist gerne willkommen ;-)


----------



## sportyfinearts (7. November 2010)

Ok, ich werde mich die Tage mal sehen lassen. Das mit der Nachtfahrt mittwochs finde ich auch sehr cool. Auch dass ihr auch längere Strecken fahrt. Bis später


----------



## Mutti (7. November 2010)

Nicht vergessen, Freitag erstmals wieder "ohne Helm": klick!


----------



## sportyfinearts (9. November 2010)

Morgen abend findet normal statt? Wenn ja, RR oder MTB?


----------



## Mutti (10. November 2010)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Morgen abend findet normal statt? Wenn ja, RR oder MTB?



Und, bist heut' Abend mit dem RR im Gelände gewesen?


----------



## sportyfinearts (10. November 2010)

Nö, hat ja keiner was gesagt, dass er kommen wird. Und ich habe das Querfeldein schon vrestanden, wollte nur sicher gehen. RR ginge auch nich, bin grad dabei meine Marwi Union zu kürzen.


----------



## freelancer3 (21. November 2010)

Wer ist denn heute um 13:00 an der Schleuse? Ich möchte nicht wieder "alleine dastehen" ... ;-) 
Gruß Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. November 2010)

Oooooooochhhhhhh......

Du Ärmster!

Treffen mit Rad, oder lieber ohne?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. November 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute um 13:00 an der Schleuse?



Also ich werde wohl mit einem Rad da sein....

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (21. November 2010)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also ich werde wohl mit einem Rad da sein....
> 
> Bis gleich



Das ist ja fein ...
p.s. Es ist von Vorteil mindestens 2 Räder am Rad zu haben


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. November 2010)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> p.s. Es ist von Vorteil mindestens 2 Räder am Rad zu haben



Stimmt, Wheelie - Fahren ist noch nicht meine Stärke. 
Und beim letzten Mal wurde ich nach hinten abgeworfen... 

Bis gleich...


----------



## ritzel007 (24. November 2010)

Heute 18:00 Nightride ab Buhl! Wer ist dabei?

@freelancer3: Sonntags 13:00 geht bei mir wieder ab Februar. Vorher wird gecrosst 

H.


----------



## Terry007 (26. November 2010)

Ich würde gerne ne Tour mitmachen falls ihr eine macht an den Feiertagen 25/26. Ich wohne in Nordfriesland und hier gibt es anscheinend keine MTB Scene. Da muss ich immer alleine los. Ich und meine Frau sind bei Schwiegermuttchen über Weihnachten und da wollte mal fragen wie Chancen stehen das ich mich da bei euch mal einklinken kann...?  27. würde glaube ich auch noch gehen.Würde mich sehr freuen.

Schöne Grüße aus Friedrichstadt wo schon ein wenig Schnee liegt 

Terry


----------



## Mutti (26. November 2010)

Terry007 schrieb:


> ... da wollte mal fragen wie Chancen stehen das ich mich da bei euch mal einklinken kann...?



Gut möglich, dass hier noch Tourenpläne geschmiedet werden. Generell gibt's sonntags, 13:00 Uhr am Niedersachsendamm halt einen Treffpunkt. Ich weiß allerdings bisher nicht, wie es dort am 26. Dezember ausschauen wird. Dieser Termin hier steht hingegen schon fest. Nix Offizielles, nur ein paar schnelle "Verdauungs-Runden" nach der Feierei am Vorabend - in voraussichtlich wieder recht ansprechendem Gelände: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJTCBtnA3VM"]YouTube        - Achterbahn[/nomedia]! 

Schöne Grüße aus Oldenburg, ...  ... wo auch schon ein wenig Schnee liegt!


----------



## Terry007 (26. November 2010)

Ja das ist doch schon mal was, ich schau einfach ne Woche vorher noch mal rein.


----------



## Picantus Luther (27. November 2010)

Moin ;-)


----------



## freelancer3 (28. November 2010)

Die Eiszeit hat begonnen ...  wer ist denn heute um 13:00 an der Schleuse, um mit zu zittern , aber auch um die schöne Frostlandschaft bei Sonnenschein  zu geniessen
Gruß Uli


----------



## morbus_pedalis (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo in die alte Heimat,

@Terry007: von wo aus würdest du denn starten wollen bzw. wo hältst du dich über die Feiertage auf? Direkt in OL? Ich werde über Weihnachten im Kreis Ammerland sein und habe ebenfalls überlegt, mein Bike ins Auto zu schmeißen und ne Runde im schönen Flachland zu drehen. Sollte es kein Treffen der hier anwesenden Biker geben, könnte ich auch meine Gesellschaft zum Biken anbieten! Obwohl eine Tour mit mehreren Original-Einheimischen bestimmt auch sehr nett wäre! ;-)

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terry007 (14. Dezember 2010)

Ja sehr schön, also ich bin direkt in Oldenburg (Offenerdiek).
Aber ich bin auch mobil... Also ich kann am 26. ab mittag und am 27. komplett. Ansonsten ist der Urlaub Familiär verplant.
Bin mal gespannt was sich da noch entwickelt.


----------



## Mutti (14. Dezember 2010)

Terry007 schrieb:


> also ich bin direkt in (...) Offenerdiek



Hallo Nachbar!


----------



## Terry007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt vielleicht komisch aber meine Schwiegermum ist dein Nachbar 
Ich bin natürlich auch gerne dein Nachbar zu besuch!


----------



## Terry007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Werden wir eigentlich Spike-Reifen brauchen? Ich habe nämlich keine und habe mich mal schlau gemacht aber für Reifen 150 teuros? 
Tut das not?


----------



## Mutti (15. Dezember 2010)

Terry007 schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich auch gerne dein Nachbar zu besuch!





_Ja, ja, Ofenerdiek, der MTB-Nabel der Welt! _​


Terry007 schrieb:


> Werden wir eigentlich Spike-Reifen brauchen?



Nun ja, eigentlich kommt man fast immer - zumal hier bei uns - ohne klar, oder?! 



Terry007 schrieb:


> Ich habe nämlich keine und habe mich mal schlau gemacht aber für Reifen 150 teuros? Tut das not?



Falls Du ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken "Spikes" spielst, frag doch ma' unsere Flocke. Sie hat sich kürzlich welche deutlich (!) preiswerter geordert, und ist seit 1-2 Tagen damit auch unterwegs.

In diesem Sinne, ...


----------



## Mutti (17. Dezember 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> Dieser Termin hier steht hingegen schon fest. Nix Offizielles, nur ein paar schnelle "Verdauungs-Runden" nach der Feierei am Vorabend ...



*Achtung, aktuelle Änderung: Termin verschoben!*

Bitte weitersagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferflocke (18. Dezember 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> _Ja, ja, Ofenerdiek, der MTB-Nabel der Welt! _​
> 
> Nun ja, eigentlich kommt man fast immer - zumal hier bei uns - ohne klar, oder?!
> 
> ...



Ich finde mit dem Spikes fährt es sich bei den Wetterverhältnissen sehr gut. Auf glatten Wegen rutscht man nicht.


----------



## Terry007 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte mal hier öffentlich meine eigene Faulheit anprangern, 
es ist doch eine Sauerei sondergleichens, das man (oder ich) sich immer mehr vom Wetter vorschreiben lässt wann es wieder aufs Bike geht... 
Aber es geht gerade wirklich nicht (nasse Handschuh) 

Für eine ausfahrt mit Euch bin ich natürlich bei jedem Wetter Feuer und Flamme  Wird bestimmt klasse...


Einen schönen 4. Advent wünsche ich Euch 

Terry

PSer jetzt schwimmen geht...


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Dezember 2010)

Plant heute jemand mit seinem MTB im Schnee zu "spielen"? Ab 13:00 Schleuse.
Würde mich dann dazu gesellen ...
Gruß Uli


----------



## Terry007 (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin Morbus Pedalis,
kennst du dich ein bisschen aus, also ich hab ja überhaupt kein Plan. 
Hast du denn Zeit? Also entweder 26. Nachmittags oder 27. oder beides 

hat hier noch jemand Zeit/Lust auf eine Tour? 
Vielleicht eine Nachbarin???  
Also von mir aus kann die auch ruhig etwas länger sein und an einem Glühweinstand enden... (nur ne Idee)  

Gruß Terry


----------



## morbus_pedalis (21. Dezember 2010)

Hello,

na, so ein wenig kenne ich mich schon aus. Hab mal in Ofenerdiek gewohnt, allerdings nicht sehr lange.... Wir hatten da so einen gaaaaanz seltsamen Vermieter....aber das ist ein anderes Kapitel.  

Leider steht die "Family-Agenda" noch nicht so ganz, werde das aber mal kurzfristig in Erfahrung bringen. Tendenziell würde ich mal schätzen, dass es bei mir am besten vormittags passen würde, aber das ist bislang nur eine vage Vermutung.  

Im Moment hege ich aber auch noch arge Zweifel, dass ich hier überhaupt wegkomme. Habe gestern mal versucht meinen heckangetriebenen (wer hat diesen Quatsch bloß erfunden...??) Kombi von der Stelle zu bewegen, was sich bei den Schneemassen hier als schlicht unmöglich herausgestellt hat...! Ich stand dann quer auf der Straße und kam nur mit viel nachbarschaftlicher Hilfe zurück in die Parklücke.....! Schön ist anders!

Ich melde mich, sobald ich konkrete organisatorische Informationen vorliegen habe!


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Dezember 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

@Terry007
ich hätte am 27. Zeit und Lust, ein wenig durch die Kälte zu toben.

Kann von mir aus ab 10:00 Uhr losgehen. Bin sogar am überlegen, ob man nach Porta Westfalica fährt. Kann man aber alles noch beschnacken.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Terry007 (21. Dezember 2010)

Heckantrieb im Winter 
hatte ich auch mal, es ist nur doof ohne Differentialsperre.
Ich habe meinen 1er geliebt, aber ich muss zugeben, wenns drauf 
ankommt geht der Caddy besser vorwärts, zumindest im Winter...
Über das fehlen der Differentialsperre habe ich mich aber auch schon sehr
geärgert wenn man mal festsaß, das Quertreiben entschädigte für alles.
Was ist denn in Porta Westfalica? Mit Auto oder Bike? Du machst mir Angst  Aber hey ich bin dabei, Termin ist notiert


----------



## Terry007 (21. Dezember 2010)

Wenn ich mir deine Fotos so Anschau, gehe ich mal davon aus das du mit dem Rad nach PW fahren willst, Goolge Maps sagt das über 110km sind. 
Und das bei diesen Bedingungen (Wetter), ich bin denn mal trainieren...


----------



## Mutti (21. Dezember 2010)

Terry007 schrieb:


> Was ist denn in Porta Westfalica?



Der OldenBiker is' da Stammgast! 



Terry007 schrieb:


> Du machst mir Angst



Uns auch, manchmal! 



Terry007 schrieb:


> Und das bei diesen Bedingungen (Wetter), ich bin denn mal trainieren...



Nun, als ich Ingo zuletzt gesehen habe, hatte er ein großes Auto! 



Terry007 schrieb:


> Also von mir aus kann die auch ruhig etwas länger sein ...



Na, dann am Sonntag, 26.12. erstmal solide rund um Ofenerdiek ... ähm, Oldenburg, gell!!!  

In diesem Sinne ...


----------



## Terry007 (21. Dezember 2010)

Habe auch ein großes Auto modisch passend zu meinem Bauch 
Also drehen wir eine runde am 26. Mutti?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (21. Dezember 2010)

Terry007 schrieb:


> Also drehen wir eine runde am 26. Mutti?



Inschallah!


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Dezember 2010)

Nach Porta wird natürlich mit dem Auto gefahren, die Bikes hinten drin ('n Omega ist glaub' ich groß genug). Wenn's Wetter (glatte Straßen) mitspielt, sollte das kein Problem werden.

Angst mache ich doch keinem, das täuscht.


----------



## greyscale (22. Dezember 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> Inschallah!



Falsche Sekte für Weihnachten!

Wäre aber, nach Wegfall des E'rennens, auch für eine Runde ab Nachbarstadtteil (dann Loy / Rastede?) zu haben.

g.


----------



## Terry007 (22. Dezember 2010)

Mutti schrieb:


> Inschallah!




Wikipedia ist schon eine feine Sache  

Oldenbiker, ich kann sonst auch mitn Caddy aushelfen


----------



## Mutti (23. Dezember 2010)

greyscale schrieb:


> ... nach Wegfall des E'rennens ...



Fällt nicht weg, wurde verschoben: klick! 



greyscale schrieb:


> ... auch für eine Runde ... zu haben.



Also, Sonntag ... 



Terry007 schrieb:


> Oldenbiker, ich kann sonst auch mitn Caddy aushelfen



Uh, für Montag wird Eisregen vorhergesagt. 

Na, man wird sehen ...


----------



## OldenBiker (24. Dezember 2010)

*Allen zusammen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und viele Geschenke.*


----------



## Terry007 (24. Dezember 2010)

*Wünsche auch frohe Weihnachten!!!*


----------



## freelancer3 (25. Dezember 2010)

HoHoHo
der 2.te Weihnachtstag rückt näher ... wer möchte denn nun einen Ausritt wagen ... ich werde versuchen morgen früh gegen 10:00, spätestens 11:00 eine Tour zu starten ... ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt zumutbar ... ich habe keine Spikes montiert  ....
ich starte ab OL - Donnerschwee - entweder Richtung Nord - gen Rastede oder Richtung Süd gen Sandkrug - Huntetrail und mehr wenn geht ...
... ganz spontan
Wer sich anschließen möchte, möge Bescheid geben ...
Gruß Uli

p.s. gegen Stops in der Gastronomie ist nichts einzuwenden zwecks Stärkung und Aufwärmung ... der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Terry007 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also ich wollte mit "Mutti" auch los morgen und ich wollte mit ihr von Ofenerdiek starten aber ich weis nun auch nicht wirklich was nun wird.
Ich kann erst ab 10:30 Uhr. Vielleicht kann ich ja mit Mutti rüberradeln. 
Wie lange wolltest du denn unterwegs sein. 19:00 sind wir aber zurück oder?

Gruß Terry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (26. Dezember 2010)

Jup - 19:00 reicht locker  halt solange wie's Spaß macht und ich wollte kein Licht einpacken ...  
10:30 los ist auch völlig OK.

Lass uns morgen früh noch kurz posten und einen Treffpunkt ausmachen ...
Dann wissen wir auch, wer sich eventl. noch meldet und wir können den Treffpunkt entsprechend legen ...


----------



## Terry007 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ick hoff ja das sich Mutti hier noch meldet...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten

Hoffe, dass Ihr alle das Fest gut überstanden habt. 
Die massive Kalorienzufuhr soll ja bei einigen heute noch eine Fortsetzung erfahren...
Ich werde mich heute, obwohl ich mal wieder müsste, mich nicht auf das Rad begeben....
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß, wohin Euch der Weg auch führen mag...

Bis bald im Wald...

Oldenbürger


----------



## Terry007 (26. Dezember 2010)

Gut für mich wenn der Weg das Ziel ist, das lässt mich hoffen das ich für eure Verhältnisse genug zug auf die Kette bringe


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch schon wach 
und lege die Sachen schon mal abfahrtbereit  ...


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Dezember 2010)

Lüder, weist Du wie es an der Hunte aussieht? Fahrbar oder zu "Riski" sprich zu vereist?
p.s. Natürlich auch Dir Frohe Weih'nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Dezember 2010)

Hi Uli,

bin schon seitdem die weiße Pest gefallen ist nicht mehr dort gewesen.
Keine Ahnung wie es dort aussieht und wie der Schnee verharrscht ist.

Wünsche Euch aber eine nette Tour, wer auch immer alles dabei sein wird.
Ich drehe die Heizung noch um eine Stufe höher und bleibe mit meinen ganzen Geschenken zuhause...


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja - so wie es aussieht, sind wir erst oder nur zu Zweit (Terry und meinereiner ...), aber das ist ja egal und vielleicht kommt der Ansturm ja noch .... nur nicht drängeln 

@Terry - Wann und wo genau wollen wir uns treffen ... ich denke wir fahren gen Süd - Sandkrug HunteTrail ...


----------



## Terry007 (26. Dezember 2010)

Viertel vor oder so, also ich komme vom Südring (Ofenerdiek). Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen? Also wo der Radladen ist weiss ich. Aber du kannst mir auch ne andere Straße sagen denn Puhle ich mir das bei google raus


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Dezember 2010)

Perfekt wäre wenn Du nach Donnerschwee rüberkommen würdest ... da wir gen Süd wollen ... Zeit ist OK. Ich schick Dir mal als Private Nachricht meine Anschrift und Handynummer.
Einverstanden mit dem "Vorgehen"?


----------



## Terry007 (26. Dezember 2010)

100 Prozent!


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab' morgen vor ein wenig zu biken. Kann Richtung Sandkrug oder Wildenloh gehen. 
Treffen morgen um 10:00 Uhr an Der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm).

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues Jahr

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr. 
Hoffe, dass Ihr alle ein paar Kilometer unter die Stollen bekommt!

Und immer schön gesund bleiben!!!

LG

Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. Januar 2011)

*Eisbeintour 2011*​
Auch in diesem Jahr findet wieder die Eisbeintour statt.
Es wird geraten ein MTB oder einen Crosser zu nutzen.
Notiert Euch schon mal das Datum 12.02.2011 (zweiter Samstag im Februar).
Der genaue Zeitplan und der Treffpunkt werden noch bekannt gegeben.
Zielort soll wieder Wardenburg sein.
Nähere Informationen werden im Rahmen der Organisation alsbald bekannt verkündet.


----------



## freelancer3 (9. Januar 2011)

Schnee und Eis sind weg ... und die Sonne scheint 

Wer ist denn heute ab 13:00 (Schleuse) mit dabei?
Gruß Uli

p.s. ... bitte (hier) kurz Bescheid geben, da ich nicht wieder alleine an der Schleuse stehen möchte, und bei keinem Feedback auch schon früher fahren würde ....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

also ich überlege auch. 
Aber ich würde dann eher eine Runde außerhalb des Geländes fahren wollen.
So ne langweilige Runde auf dem Trekkingbike....

Mein Tipp: Setz Dich auf den Bock und radel los....
Warte nicht auf 13 Uhr! Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (11. Januar 2011)

Freitag: Solero!


----------



## greyscale (11. Januar 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Freitag: Solero!



Hi,

diesen Freitag ist wieder der zweite Freitag im Monat - Stammtisch -Freitag!

Ab 20:00 Uhr im Solero;-)

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=node/1458

g.


----------



## BBK (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute verkaufe leider wegen Hobby Aufgabe mein Radon Bike:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-qlt-pro,-profi-bike,-vollgefederter-rahmen,-mountainbike/17764919

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Geestraider (16. Januar 2011)

Wenn Ihr an der Hunte unterwegs seid solltet Ihr ein paar Ersatzsocken dabei haben, ich hatte keine dabei 
War trotzdem schön heute bei dem Wetter


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Januar 2011)

Hi Michi,

war deswegen heute auch mal wieder auf der Straße unterwegs.
Zwar mit dem MTB aber wäre auch gerne mal wieder Gelände gefahren.
Wie ist es denn sonst dort? Matschig?
Führt die Hunte so viel Wasser?

LG 

Oldenbürger


----------



## freelancer3 (16. Januar 2011)

Hier mal einige heutige Hunte-Impressionen zwischen Barneführerholz und Wildeshausen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/161050

Gruß Uli

p.s. ein paar einzelne Bilder sind bereits vom 30.12.2010 (leicht zu erkennen, viel weiße Pracht ;-))


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Januar 2011)

oh ja....  also das sieht ja eher wie die Everglades oder eine andere Sumpflandschaft aus. 
Da fehlen jetzt nur noch die Krokodile und Flusspferde.

Wie sind denn die Wege zu befahren? 
Wie lange mussten denn die Bikes gewaschen werden?

Habe eine lange Runde durchs Ammerland gemacht.
Das Wetter war ja soooooooo  schön.

Bis demnächst.


----------



## Geestraider (18. Januar 2011)

Ich war von Dötlingen nach Wildeshausen am Nördlichen Ufer entlang gefahren, bis auf 2 Stellen kommt man auch trocken durch 
Dummerweise hatte Ich an den beiden Stellen die Wattiefe falsch eingeschätzt 
Also durchfahren ging, nur halt mit nassen Füßen 
Hatte leider meine Kamera nicht mit!


----------



## ossigo (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Oldenburger,
lese seit einiger Zeit still in den Foren mit, weil ich starkes Interesse habe in den MTB-Sport einzusteigen bzw. zu fahren. Habe die Suche nach einem (Einsteiger-)Rad nahezu abgeschlossen, engere Wahl ist getroffen, es halten mich nur noch zwei Dinge ab, zu starten:
1. Zeit: werde ich die Zeit haben ein MTB zu nutzen. Werde u.a. im Sommer Vater... --> muss ich mit mir selbst ausmachen
2. Strecken: Findet man hier in und um Oldenburg Strecken, die einen zufrieden stellen? Habe hier lange durch Foren gelesen, GPS-Strecken für OL und Umgebung im Internet nachgeguckt, aber irgendwie ist das nicht so aussagekräftig.
Ich möchte eben nicht nur auf Asphalt und Schotter fahren, sondern eben auch abseits der Straßen z.B. "hügelige" Waldwege, letztlich also halbwegs unbefestigte Wege fahren. Stelle mir also hin und wieder 2-3 stündige Sonntagstouren bzw. Abendtouren vor, die in OL starten, sonst eben auch mal mit Auto und Rad zur Strecke fahren. Habt ihr mal einige Streckentipps, die mich bestärken, dass es hier sowas ausreichend gibt.

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

hier gibt es ganz nette wellige Wege. 
Wir haben hier zwar keine Berge aber man kann trotzdem 
Spaß haben im Wald.
Und zur Not kann man immer mal in den Teuto oder ins 
Wiehengebirge fahren.
Bezüglich der Strecken wird es hier keine konkreten Angaben geben.
GPS-Tracks werden hier nicht eingestellt.
Wenn Du einen fahrbaren Geländeuntersatz hast, dann melde Dich einfach wieder. 
Dann kannst Du ja zu einem der MTB-Treffs erscheinen und ne Runde mit uns radeln.
LG und viel Spaß beim Kauf des MTB....

Grüße, Oldenbürger


----------



## Mutti (21. Januar 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo, hier gibt es ganz nette wellige Wege. Wir haben hier zwar keine Berge aber man kann trotzdem Spaß haben im Wald.



Genau. Und Jens, wenn Du gerade dabei bist, erste lebendige Eindrücke von dem zu sammeln, was um OL "streckentechnisch geht", schau ruhig auch mal auf dieses Video vom OldenBiker: klick! 

Ich bin so frei, und setzte den Link hier einfach nochmal rein, obwohl das Video vor etwas längerer Zeit - eben - im diesem Thread bereits gepostet worden ist. 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> LG und viel Spaß beim Kauf des MTB.



Schließe mich an. 

___________________

NOCH 22 TAGE_BIS ZUR


----------



## ossigo (21. Januar 2011)

danke erstmal für die Antworten. Melde mich, wenn ich ein MTB habe.

Jens


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Januar 2011)

ossigo schrieb:


> ... Melde mich, wenn ich ein MTB habe.
> 
> Jens



Warum denn erst dann, 
kannst hier ja weiter mitlesen und Deinen Senf immer dazu geben. 

Und zwischendurch ein paar MTB Videos auf youtube anschauen...
Zum Appetit machen...


----------



## debakelo (21. Januar 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Genau. Und Jens, wenn Du gerade dabei bist, erste lebendige Eindrücke von dem zu sammeln, was um OL "streckentechnisch geht", schau ruhig auch mal auf dieses Video vom OldenBiker: klick!



Nettes Video, schätze mal, dass es nicht in unmittelbarer Umgebung von OL gedreht wurde, eher Wildeshausener Geest. Komme aus Großenkneten, lebe aber schon XXL-Jahre außerhalb. Bin von 02.-05. Feb. aber mal wieder vor Ort und bringe das Erdgerät mit. Evtl. geht ja was...

Gruß
db


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Januar 2011)

Die Routenführung geht von Oldenburg, Sandkrug, Ostrittrum, Dötlingen und wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (21. Januar 2011)

debakelo schrieb:


> Nettes Video, schätze mal, dass es nicht in unmittelbarer Umgebung von OL gedreht wurde, eher Wildeshausener Geest.



Wie _Oldenbürger_ schon schrieb: teils, teils. Wurde auf einer recht beliebten Route zwischen OL und Dötlingen aufgenommen, d.h. im "Huntetal" und dem unmittelbar angrenzenden Gebiet.

In diesem Sinne, ... 

___________________

NOCH 22 TAGE_BIS ZUR


----------



## StumpiPaul (23. Januar 2011)

Wer ist den heut um 13:00 an der Schleuse?

Bitte kurz Bescheid geben, sonst fahren wir schon früher ;-)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Januar 2011)

Moin Paul,

ich werde nicht um 13 Uhr da sein.
Wenn es Euch eher besser passt, dann rollt los.

Gruß


----------



## Geestraider (23. Januar 2011)

Da hatte Ich heute extra die Kamera dabei und nix Huntehochwasser in Dötlingen 
Aber eine einsame frische Nobby Nic Spur zwischen Dötlingen und Wildeshausen! Von euch war nicht zufällig jemand vor ca. 13.30h dort unterwegs?
War gleich noch fleissig und habe den Trail am Buschteich von Totholz befreit


----------



## freelancer3 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja, das war ein kurzes "Vergnügen" mit dem Hochwasser .... bestimmt >1 Meter niedriger als letztes Wochenende 
... wir haben heute nur Nobby Nic Spuren bis Sandhatten/Huntlosen hinterlassen   ... da hat wohl jemand anderes im Matsch gewühlt


----------



## Geestraider (23. Januar 2011)

Muß wohl...einfach so in meinem Revier rumtreiben ohne um Erlaubnis zu fragen 
Da werde Ich mich wohl mal auf die Lauer legen


----------



## debakelo (23. Januar 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Wie _Oldenbürger_ schon schrieb: teils, teils. Wurde auf einer recht beliebten Route zwischen OL und Dötlingen aufgenommen, d.h. im "Huntetal" und dem unmittelbar angrenzenden Gebiet.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, ...
> 
> ...



Habt jemand für die Route OL - Dötlingen - ggf. Wildeshause einige Garmin-fähige Tracks? Würde mir das mal gern aus Gerät ziehen. Danke!

db


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

GPS-Tracks werden aus verschiedenen Gründen hier nicht weitergeleitet.
Näheres siehe bitte in meiner privaten Nachricht.

Gruß

Oldenbürger


----------



## debakelo (24. Januar 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> GPS-Tracks werden aus verschiedenen Gründen hier nicht weitergeleitet.
> Näheres siehe bitte in meiner privaten Nachricht.
> ...



Danke für die Info Oldenbürger, ist o.k. und nachvollziehbar.

Mein letztes Posting ist ja feinstes Deutsch  .... au Backe, so besoffen war ich doch nicht 

Na denne
db


----------



## freelancer3 (24. Januar 2011)

Oldenbürger,
du hättest gestern ruhig mitfahren können, die Überflutungen waren hinweg und unsere Bikes sind auch gar nicht dreckig geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Januar 2011)

jaja, 

wer es glaubt.....

Wer war denn alles da?


----------



## freelancer3 (24. Januar 2011)

Paul (endlich wieder dabei ), Thomas und meiner einer
... ich glaub, ich habe keinen Heiligenschein (von wegen glauben ...)


----------



## freelancer3 (24. Januar 2011)

Wie viele haben sich eigentlich schon zur Eisbeintour (an)gemeldet? Haben wir das Dutzend schon voll? Vielleicht, oder wahrscheinlich wird das dann das dreckige Dutzend  
Kurzer Nachtrag: 3 Dutzend kommen doch immer zusammen ...
... das Wetter soll übrigens gut werden


----------



## Haferflocke (25. Januar 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Wie viele haben sich eigentlich schon zur Eisbeintour (an)gemeldet? Haben wir das Dutzend schon voll? Vielleicht, oder wahrscheinlich wird das dann das dreckige Dutzend
> Kurzer Nachtrag: 3 Dutzend kommen doch immer zusammen ...
> ... das Wetter soll übrigens gut werden



und ich kann nicht mitfahren


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Muß wohl...einfach so in meinem Revier rumtreiben ohne um Erlaubnis zu fragen
> Da werde Ich mich wohl mal auf die Lauer legen


 
Gewöhn Dich dran.

LG aus dem Jenseits.


----------



## Geestraider (27. Januar 2011)

Pass bloß auf, dich erwische Ich auch noch


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2011)

Und ich werde für Verwirrung durch falsche Spuren sorgen


----------



## Geestraider (27. Januar 2011)

Ich kriege euch Alle  Bin ja nicht umsonst der Geesträuber


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2011)

ich habe schon so oft in "Deinem" Revier gestöbert ... doch kriegen wirst Du mich nie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (27. Januar 2011)

Dann wirst du auch nie in den Genuß meiner geheimen Trails kommen


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2011)

Da magst Du Recht haben ... ist ja eigentlich ein Grund sich doch mal zu treffen ... zumindest von MeinerEiner Seite ...


----------



## Geestraider (27. Januar 2011)

Lüder weiß wo Ich zu finden bin


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2011)

heeyy, was'n hier los.


----------



## Geestraider (27. Januar 2011)

Hey Ralf, wie siehts aus, wollen wir die osterrunde vom vorletzten jahr mal wieder holen? dann ist jedenfalls was los


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2011)

Och, Lüder vermeidet doch das Radputzen   ... und die sommerlichen Verhältnisse sind noch fern   ich glaub ich werd' schon Sonntag mal wieder  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (27. Januar 2011)

yoar...wetter soll ja auch ganz gut werden, samstag - sonntag, mal sehen wie es die zeit hergibt


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2011)

... bei mir wird es Sonntag (später Vormittag) .... Samstag gibt es 'ne Kohlfahrt .... da darf es ruhig noch kalt sein ... dann schmeckt der Schnaps besser


----------



## Hobb (27. Januar 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Hey Ralf, wie siehts aus, wollen wir die osterrunde vom vorletzten jahr mal wieder holen? dann ist jedenfalls was los


 
Ostern ist immer gut. Die Runde wäre mir aber im Moment wohl noch zu lang. 

Je nach Windrichtung wollte ich am WE auch mal wieder über den Ozean gucken. Bin da ewig nicht mehr gewesen.


----------



## greyscale (28. Januar 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich werd' schon Sonntag mal wieder  ...



Dann bis Sonntag an der Schleuse.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (28. Januar 2011)

Hobb schrieb:


> Ostern ist immer gut. Die Runde wäre mir aber im Moment wohl noch zu lang.
> 
> Je nach Windrichtung wollte ich am WE auch mal wieder über den Ozean gucken. Bin da ewig nicht mehr gewesen.



Wäre mir im Moment auch deutlich zu lang 
Dachte so richtung april wenn die form wieder passt 
könnte man ja mal wieder ne oldenburg-bremen-connection von machen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Januar 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Och, Lüder vermeidet doch das Radputzen



Aha.....
das ist ja interessant....
Ich bin entsetzt, wie hier über mich abgelästert wird.
   puh


----------



## Geestraider (29. Januar 2011)

Das solltet Ihr im Wald klären


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

neeee, 
im Wald ist es schmutzig....
Wir werden es auf dem Radweg klären...


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Januar 2011)

> ... _vermeidet doch das Radputzen_





Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Aha.....
> das ist ja interessant....
> Ich bin entsetzt, wie hier über mich abgelästert wird.
> puh



.... wer putzt schon gerne sein Bike  ... Du bist somit nicht alleine ... 

Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt ...



Aha, jetzt bin ich auch noch ein Schelm? 
Hoffe, dass es Morgen ein wenig wärmer ist. 
Würde gerne mal wieder ins Gelände...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (29. Januar 2011)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

